# Tousen's Transparent Request Shop



## Tousen (Sep 2, 2007)

*banner by Ghostalexc*





**Intro**​
** What is the purpose of this thread?* Yea this thread was made to help people out who want there Sigs or Avatars Transparent and dont know how to do it. All you need to do is make the request post the picture tell us what you want in it and either myself or my employees will get to it.. Its a pretty simple process.

** When posting in the thread!* Yea we are no different from requesting a sig or a gif. *PLEASE TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES!!* Also please do not spam it makes it harder for the employees to find new work if they have to search through pages worth of junk.

* * Can I be hired to be a employee here?* Of course you can..All you gotta do is send me a *PM* and we will talk about it then. 

*Currently Looking For Some Extra Help...PM Myself or Starr if your interested. Make sure to bring a resume(usually transparents you have done in the past)*


**RULES**​*1*. Must have at least 50 post or more
*2*.* Sig must be turned off or your request will be SKIPPED*
*Seriously!! My people will skip your request..there will be no warning of the sort if your sig is showing you will be skipped and you will have to repost a new request*. 
*3*. Do not spam the thread
*4*.Credit and Rep - thats between you and the employee that does your request
*5*.1 request per day or 24 hours till your next request thank you!!!
*6*. Links are fine but if you are going to post the actual picture itself please put it under *SPOILER TAG*..so it doesnt drag out the page
*7*. If you want your picture to be reduce to a size please let us know what size you want it at.
*8*.If you request hasnt been made in 5 days please repost it. Dont wait 2 hours and ask why you request hasnt been done yet. Some transparent work takes up to 20 seconds or up to hours to please be *patient* 
*9. NO MORE THEN 2 REQUEST PER PERSON..LEAVING A BUNCH OF IMAGES ONLY CONFUSES US BECAUSE WE DONT KNOW IF SOMEONE IS DOING ONE OF THE IMAGES OR NOT..*
*10*. Please make sure you rehost or save your completed request.
*11*. Please see the second post to understand signature rules. 


**How To Request**​Its pretty simple here. Follow this example and you'll be alright


*Spoiler*: _Request Example_ 




1. Link or actually picture - remember to put the picture in spoiler tag
2. What you want left on the picture
3. What size you want it to be reduce too





**Employees**
*
Starr
Black
Panda
Selva

Retired
Bear Walken - GiFs
Saito*

​


----------



## Tousen (Sep 3, 2007)

*Signature Rules*

The Rules for Signature Limits are as follows:

*Normal Members*

Your total signature space allowed is 550 (Width) x 400 (Height). This includes space taken up by closed spoiler tags, text and images. 



*Senior Members*

Your total signature space allowed is 550 (Width) x 500 (Height). This includes space taken up by closed spoiler tags, text and images. Stuff within spoiler tags do not count towards the size limits, but do count towards the Filesize Limit.




Absolute Maximum Filesize Limit - 1MB (1024KB)
This is also for the entire signature, not just individual files

The filesize and size limits are not TARGETS, they are the absolute maximum you're allowed. Stepping even slightly over is against the Rules. Animated anime scenes are pretty but not everyone wants to wait for twenty megabytes worth of them to open a page.

Being considerate about this will help with loading times and make the Forum much smoother to browse.

Content
Pornography and gore are not allowed and will result in a forum ban.

Seizure images should stay in spoiler tags.

Thanks for reading.    

                  .


----------



## Dave (Sep 3, 2007)

ill do it for ya

and here it is


----------



## Gene (Sep 3, 2007)

Great. Thanks, Dave. 

+reps


----------



## Dave (Sep 3, 2007)

well, i dont see why im not on this "worker list"


----------



## Tousen (Sep 3, 2007)

well if you read my first post you would see why you arent on the list


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 3, 2007)

for all the ppl who use Internet Explorer, and aol use this one


*and here it is.*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 3, 2007)

three people doing the same picture is not good business..we have to work on our communication skills


----------



## PlayStation (Sep 4, 2007)

Tousen,I want to be an employee for your shop...please


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 4, 2007)

Just Vincent and Jules.


----------



## Dave (Sep 4, 2007)

ill do it when i get back


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 4, 2007)

This is a pretty tough one, but it'll look awsome if you guys can do it.  Could you please make just the top portion of this image transparent.  Hopefully all the characters can be included,.


*Spoiler*: __ 







As for size something that will fill the signature box.  What ever looks best and can get everyone in there.


----------



## Saito (Sep 4, 2007)

I got yours Unrequited Silence

Here it is:



Re-host


----------



## Tousen (Sep 4, 2007)

im at work right now but i am glad to see things working alot smoother US can you please turn off your sig


thank you


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 4, 2007)

Saito said:


> I got yours Unrequited Silence
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...



Saito that looks awsome.  I just ask one favor. Could you make it a little bigger please.  Both height and width.  Thanks


----------



## Saito (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok I will 

Here it is:


I'm sorry Tousen


----------



## Tousen (Sep 4, 2007)

SIGS SIGS SIGS!!!!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks looks great. Rep!


----------



## pajamas (Sep 5, 2007)

Can you make my avvy transparent with the naruto skin?And take away the borders?

Please


----------



## Tousen (Sep 5, 2007)

what do you mean naruto skin?


----------



## Saito (Sep 5, 2007)

Pajamas just probably means the avatar which will be transparent with the Naruto skin. the Naruto skin for the forum.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 5, 2007)

oh i got it then





just save and upload pajamas

i flipped it because im bored


----------



## Dre (Sep 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 







keep the lightning on the sides, in the middle and back and keep her shadow on the bottom too i just want the background gone. I guess the rocks can stay too.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 5, 2007)

remember no sigs, when making posts.




im not home but i will be done ill tryand contact Tousen, if not ill do it as soon as i get home from class.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 5, 2007)

lol im actually at work right now..maybe one of the other 2 workers will pick it up


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 5, 2007)

Tousen said:


> lol im actually at work right now..maybe one of the other 2 workers will pick it up


lol me and u are at comps that donr have adobe, lololol. well i hope they get on soon.


----------



## Saito (Sep 5, 2007)

I guess I have to do it 

@ghostalexc: SIG SIG SIG SIG


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 5, 2007)

I hope you're cool with no rocks. I did a little improvising ... 

Version 1 ...

*Spoiler*: __ 








Version 2 ...


If you use ...

*(+) rep not necessary but is appreciated  

credit is not necessary

And finally, Re-host the image is a MUST *


----------



## Saito (Sep 5, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> I hope you're cool with no rocks. I did a little improvising ...
> 
> Version 1 ...
> 
> ...


Seems like you beta me to it


----------



## Dre (Sep 5, 2007)

good looks. i like it.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 6, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> Just Vincent and Jules.



done.....


----------



## Usagi (Sep 6, 2007)

Just Liru [the girl in the pic.] please.
Resize to 350 x 327.

Thank you~


----------



## Tousen (Sep 6, 2007)

Usagi said:


> Just Liru [the girl in the pic.] please.
> Resize to 350 x 327.
> 
> Thank you~



i was just about to go nite nite 2..you must be one of those people that like to come in at the last second and order something while people are closing


----------



## Usagi (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha, nooo, not true! XD
Thanks so much Tousen~


----------



## Tousen (Sep 6, 2007)

anytime.. 


please come again


----------



## Saito (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like we have ourselves a rival *The Background Remover Machine*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 6, 2007)

Saito said:


> Looks like we have ourselves a rival *The Background Remover Machine*



Not really..I mean im not really one to question somebodies work but


Request
Theirs
 Ours


honeslty i would say they are more of a supporter to our cause then a rival..and besides my staff was hand picked..i dont know how they are going to do theirs 


the Gif Shop and Goku's  Gif shop..now that is a rival


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi guys, this thread is awesome  I hope it aint shit that I'm postin two pics but you see, it's a set and btw, the avy is pretty small >_<'' (*blabla*) I want them chinese/japanese fonts transparent, kthxbye 
^^''


*Spoiler*: __ 









muchas gracias


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2007)

Mai said:


> Hi guys, this thread is awesome  I hope it aint shit that I'm postin two pics but you see, it's a set and btw, the avy is pretty small >_<'' (*blabla*) I want them chinese/japanese fonts transparent, kthxbye
> ^^''
> 
> 
> ...



on their way


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 6, 2007)

That was fuckin fast, thanks Dave, I'll save them for later use


----------



## Dave (Sep 6, 2007)

sigs, people

and no problem


----------



## Tousen (Sep 7, 2007)

you guys dont have to do this...but i think we can get more business if the word got out..so im probably going to put the link in my thread...so get ready just incase we get a rush 


oh and if any of you have MSN please add me


----------



## Saito (Sep 7, 2007)

OK 
I already have the link in my sig


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 8, 2007)

Tousen said:


> you guys dont have to do this...but i think we can get more business if the word got out..so im probably going to put the link in my thread...so get ready just incase we get a rush
> 
> 
> oh and if any of you have MSN please add me


yup im ready i got it in my sig, if u click on Need a sig?


----------



## Charizard (Sep 8, 2007)

could u make this transparent for me? 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tousen (Sep 8, 2007)

can you turn your sig off please.....there is a little box on the bottom right hand corner that

also do you want the shadow on the ground do you want the little beam thingys as well?


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 8, 2007)

I hope it's not too much to ask for more than one pic:













I only need the title of the game, the ones listed on the spoiler tags, and the logo if it comes with one. The size of the title in the image is fine the way it is as long as the background is gone.


----------



## Saito (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll do them for ya Grevane


----------



## Tousen (Sep 8, 2007)

let me know if you need any help saito


----------



## Saito (Sep 8, 2007)

Tousen said:


> let me know if you need any help saito


Can you do the last 3  
And I will do the first 3.

EDIT: I just finished the 1st 2nd and the 4th one.


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 8, 2007)

Pictures:


Description:
For image 1, I want everything in except for the two drops of blood in the air. For image 2, I want just Lelouch (the one on the right in white).
Size: 
Keep size normal, I'll resize them myself if needed. :>

You guys seem fast but just in case, I hope to have these by the end of tomorrow (Sunday).

Thanks in advance, rep and credit provided.


----------



## Saito (Sep 8, 2007)

Ill do yours Hero


----------



## Tousen (Sep 8, 2007)

these fucking letters are serious business


----------



## Saito (Sep 8, 2007)

Here they are Hero:

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








Cred not necessary 

@Tousen: They are serious business D:


----------



## Saito (Sep 8, 2007)

Grevane said:


> I hope it's not too much to ask for more than one pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heres some of them that I have finished at the moment 




*Spoiler*: _Armored Core 3_


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, fast. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Calm (Sep 8, 2007)

Will there be any tutorials on how to do transparent backgrounds so us members can try to do it ourselves?

Im not trying to put you out of business, but i'd like to try it out for myself...


----------



## Tousen (Sep 8, 2007)

tutorial...

ill give you a quick run of how to do it..i dont know what you have but i Photoshop

all you is the eraser part some lame image and just trial and error..thats how i got to doing it


----------



## Saito (Sep 8, 2007)

Hero said:


> Wow, fast.
> Thanks a lot.


Your welcome 



j3tset_R4dio said:


> Will there be any tutorials on how to do transparent backgrounds so us members can try to do it ourselves?
> 
> Im not trying to put you out of business, but i'd like to try it out for myself...


hmm..a tut
I have been meaning to make one but I dont know its pretty simple they way I do it for some pics but for others its more complicated. 
Like the damn words on the logo D:



Tousen said:


> tutorial...
> 
> ill give you a quick run of how to do it..i dont know what you have but i Photoshop
> 
> all you is the eraser part some lame image and just trial and error..thats how i got to doing it


I use the magic wand and the polygonal lasso tool


----------



## Tousen (Sep 8, 2007)

oh the lasso tool..you gotta tell me how to do that.add me on msn plz


----------



## Saito (Sep 9, 2007)

*adds*
I had learned how to use the lasso tool on my own though...


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 9, 2007)

Saito said:


> Heres some of them that I have finished at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

5-Stars for:
-Great service
-Fast service

@ TTRS and Co: Mind if I advertise for your shop in my sig?


----------



## Dave (Sep 9, 2007)

lol thats not how i do it


----------



## Tousen (Sep 9, 2007)

Grevane im honestly sorry im taking so long but to be honest this is my first time doing letters and this is serious business


Dave if you wanna help me with the bottom three that would be great..im currently working on the last one outta the three..since i nearly broke my keyboard tryig to do the first one outta the three



dont forget your sigs peopel


----------



## Dave (Sep 9, 2007)

ill try the first two out of the last of the three then

wait out of the last 3 the first one was done....so the second one?


----------



## Saito (Sep 9, 2007)

Saito said:


> @ TTRS and Co: Mind if I advertise for your shop in my sig?


Yeah sure you can


----------



## Saito (Sep 9, 2007)

Heres another:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

Saito said:


> *adds*
> I had learned how to use the lasso tool on my own though...


lol same here i always use it when the bg is crazy, but the magic wond comes in handy too.

by the way u guys are good, just looking back at the work uv done is great, and saito im almost done with your sig.

sry i havent beed here is the past 2 days, lol i  made a sig request thread like 5 days agao, and since then i think i made about 10 sigs, ppl have been keeping me busy.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 9, 2007)

you need to come online


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 9, 2007)

Saito said:


> Heres another:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks again Saito. 

Also, I finished cropping the Nine Breaker title and logo (after a black-out and no save ) so you guys can take that one off the list if you want.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 9, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Thanks again Saito.
> 
> Also, I finished cropping the Nine Breaker title and logo (after a black-out and no save ) so you guys can take that one off the list if you want.



really im so glad i was in the middle of that one two


----------



## Charizard (Sep 9, 2007)

Tousen said:


> can you turn your sig off please.....there is a little box on the bottom right hand corner that
> 
> 
> also do you want the shadow on the ground do you want the little beam thingys as well?


 
yes i would like the light beam thingies the shadow i dont kno hmm....​


----------



## Tousen (Sep 9, 2007)

dude i am 75% done with your piece and neither the little lightbeams on the background is in it


----------



## Charizard (Sep 9, 2007)

okay it dont matter​


----------



## Tousen (Sep 9, 2007)

im taking a break right now..i will have it finished in the morning..im just doing the edges


turn off your sig please and all your post


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 9, 2007)

Finally done, after having to do it a second time (fxcking blackouts ).


----------



## Tousen (Sep 9, 2007)

im confused i thought you wanted us to do it...and then you said you didnt want us to do it and then you did it yourself


but i bet you realized those fucking letters are serious business


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 9, 2007)

Tousen said:


> im confused i thought you wanted us to do it...and then you said you didnt want us to do it and then you did it yourself



Didn't know how to, took a crash course in 10 minutes, then decided to do one of them to practice. I just kind of learned the basics between the two.



Tousen said:


> but i bet you realized those fucking letters are serious business



QFT.


----------



## Usagi (Sep 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 








resize: 350 x 374
what I'd like: Just Saria[the girl] and the skullkids[the little guys running with her]. Their shadows too, please. :3


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 9, 2007)

dave (or anyone else lol)


*Spoiler*: __ 










<--- color it in black plss.. but i'd also like the raw =O



in trans. avy + sig format pls =O




ait thanks man in advance  ill rep twice or thrice  =O


----------



## Saito (Sep 9, 2007)

Usagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here ya go

*Spoiler*: __ 








@Mai: I ll try to do your request now.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 9, 2007)

A NEW RULE HAS BEEN ADDED TO THE LIST 


THANK YOU
~T~


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 9, 2007)

Oops, was this added because of me


----------



## Tousen (Sep 9, 2007)

not because of you but you were the icing on the cake


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 9, 2007)

Tousen said:


> not because of you but you were the icing on the cake



Yeah, sorry about that. 

Can I help you guys at the TTRS? I need to practice anyhow.


----------



## Saito (Sep 9, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Yeah, sorry about that.
> 
> Can I help you guys at the TTRS? I need to practice anyhow.


Tousen is going to think about it..
He will get back to you later when he returns


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 9, 2007)

j3tset_R4dio said:


> Will there be any tutorials on how to do transparent backgrounds so us members can try to do it ourselves?
> 
> Im not trying to put you out of business, but i'd like to try it out for myself...



I use GIMP. Using either the wand tool or path tool.


----------



## Saito (Sep 9, 2007)

Mai said:


> dave (or anyone else lol)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Heres one of them I'll post the others when I'm done 


I will post the RAW later


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> I use GIMP. Using either the wand tool or path tool.


huu, this tutorial dosent really help to get rid fo the bg, it tells u what format to save your render as so that it will appear transparent when finished.


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks Saito 

@Tousen
Okay but what if the others don't really care if I use them as long as I rep them? I'd like to hear the opinions of Saito and Dave on this


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 9, 2007)

Saito said:


> Tousen is going to think about it..
> He will get back to you later when he gets back



Not that this is part of my business or anything but if you need practice, you should practice on your free time with other images instead of joining a shop and practicing on your customers. 
Also, this thread seems to have a lot of active workers. ^^


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

Mai said:


> Thanks Saito
> 
> @Tousen
> Okay but what if the others don't really care if I use them as long as I rep them? I'd like to hear the opinions of Saito and Dave on this


i do work here too!!, and tousen is right, 2 is enough, some of them can take up to 2 hours to do if the render is crazy.


----------



## Saito (Sep 9, 2007)

Mai said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Well I don't really mind how many is posted but the communication between us isn't ready yet. So if theres a whole lot of pics we wont know who's doing what which would complicate things 

I'm almost done your request


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 9, 2007)

@Saito:
Thank you ^_^

Well, maybe the employees could share the work if there are more than two images and post in the thread what images they're handling. The only 'problem' would be, that the requester has to rep twice.

But I still don't get it, since _you _don't seem to have a problem with more pictures (Okay, we don't want to exaggerate but let's say 5 is the limit and not _too _big), can I still request _here _or should I better request you per PM? So, who else would do that?

@ghostalexc
Yes, but I'm sure only 1/5 of the requested images up to now may took 5 hours. I'd like to hear the average time, though.


----------



## Saito (Sep 9, 2007)

Aqui estan 
Yeah I know spanish 



Well the employees can share the work but like you said the problem is the multiple reps.
PM requests would be good but I think you should still post pics like one by one or at the most 2 per post in this shop, so it can grow. With all of these requests we will gain some more communication with each other and in time we will be able to due multiple requests with no problem.

A transparency may take 1 min up to 5 hours 

Also about the avatar and sig request what dimensions do you want it?


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome, thanks ^_^

Well, multiple reps aren't really a prob for me, I barely rep ^_^

Avy: 150x150
Sig: Just not too big and not too small. I think seniors can have a sig to 550x440 or sth like that =D

And I totally rely now on your taste.. like: transparent AND a (small? big?) border (in the same brown color, black would be too hard) or just transparent.. so yeah, we'll see about that :I

Quiero espanol <3

::
Btw who's that guy that wants to work here to PRACTISE his skills? Cos then I don't want him to do my requests lol


----------



## Saito (Sep 9, 2007)

The problem is that I'm not that good at making sets...I make them *really plain*.
If you want a better set made ask ghostalexc.


*Spoiler*: _Plain D_ 











Like I said you should ask ghostalexc for the set


----------



## Saito (Sep 9, 2007)

OK sure...hold on


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

Mai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt say 5 hours, but there is no average, every immage is different, and *plz remove your sigs form your last 4 posts.*


----------



## Saito (Sep 9, 2007)

Here they are

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome, thanks Saito ^_^  <3


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

Mai said:


> yeah done ^_^


*plz remove your sig.*

i think this is the last of them.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 9, 2007)

Images-


Size-
Keep it the same.

Description-
Include all soccer balls for image 1.
Include all 4 guys.

Thanks in advance, rep included.


----------



## Dave (Sep 9, 2007)

ill do um now


----------



## Dave (Sep 9, 2007)

here they are


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome, thanks a lot.


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 9, 2007)

Hmm, the second image seems to have sky blue markings around the left half of the image.
Can anything be done about it?

Edit: Both images have blue around them.


----------



## Dave (Sep 9, 2007)

sure ill fix it


----------



## Dave (Sep 9, 2007)

here


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 9, 2007)

There we go, thanks.


----------



## Cecil (Sep 9, 2007)

*Stock:*


*Size:* Keep the same.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

Dave said:


> here they are


lol i didnt get a chance to blink before u did them, lol


----------



## Dave (Sep 9, 2007)

ill do              it


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

Dave said:


> ill do              it


woops didnt realize u wanted to do it, i was making it while u posted



Kakarot said:


> *Stock:*
> 
> 
> *Size:* Keep the same.
> ...



*done...*


----------



## Cecil (Sep 9, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> woops didnt realize u wanted to do it, i was making it while u posted
> 
> 
> 
> *done...*



Nice! Thanks ghost! I'll give rep + cred!


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 9, 2007)

Kakarot said:


> Nice! Thanks ghost! I'll give rep + cred!


np, comeback anytime there will always be someone here to answer your request.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 9, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Yeah, sorry about that.
> 
> Can I help you guys at the TTRS? I need to practice anyhow.



if you want to practice..you can grab some images that we already did and practice on the original picture..and try to compare and see what we did to get it.. no offense or anything but i honestly wouldnt want you practicing with real request and then giving then back to people...you might give us a bad name and stuff...its like working at a bank and not learning how to count..you think the owner is going to let you learn how to count money while your working on the job


but if when you feel you are ready for a job let us know and we will work something out then 

sorry but thats the best i can come up with 




Mai said:


> @Saito:
> Thank you ^_^
> 
> Well, maybe the employees could share the work if there are more than two images and post in the thread what images they're handling. The only 'problem' would be, that the requester has to rep twice.
> ...



for now i would like to to be 2 at a time...i mean if you make a request and it was uber easy for me and my staff..then yea i dont see a problem posting another 2 pictures that same day..but for now 2 at a time until we can get some type of pattern going


----------



## Oriodark178 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey guys i have a request for ya.




Most appreciated to whoever can do it, and +reps 

Thanks!


----------



## Saito (Sep 10, 2007)

I ll do it for ya 

EDIT: what do you want taken out?


----------



## Oriodark178 (Sep 10, 2007)

If you could just make it smaller and just have the 2 horses going at eachother that would be great.


----------



## Saito (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok Ill have it done in a little bit..


----------



## Saito (Sep 10, 2007)

Hows are these?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Oriodark178 (Sep 10, 2007)

Saito said:


> Hows are these?
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Those are excellent thank you.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 10, 2007)

looks like the shop it still good


sig please!!!1


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a request. 


- I want the white background off (can't seem to crop it >.<)
- Nothing else


----------



## Dave (Sep 10, 2007)

ill do            it

here


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks. 

+reps (after my rep power replenishes >.<)


----------



## Dre (Sep 11, 2007)

No clouds of smoke or background. the smoke on her legs is cool tho.


----------



## Saito (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess I have this


----------



## julias.skeezer (Sep 11, 2007)

plz use the picture in my signature


----------



## Saito (Sep 11, 2007)

Turn off the sigs....

@Dre:
@julias.skeezer:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tousen (Sep 11, 2007)

dude you need to take a vacation or something 


please turn off your sig


----------



## Dre (Sep 11, 2007)

i repped you but on the bottom right and bottom left can you make it so you cant see the corners?


----------



## Saito (Sep 11, 2007)

Tousen said:


> dude you need to take a vacation or something
> 
> 
> please turn off your sig


lol 



Dre said:


> i repped you but on the bottom right and bottom left can you make it so you cant see the corners?


I'll do it now


----------



## Saito (Sep 11, 2007)

How are these?

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dre (Sep 11, 2007)

just get rid of the clouds that aren't directly on her, if you cant then ill just keep the first one you did. her leg on the bottom right  under the smoke can get removed too.


----------



## Saito (Sep 11, 2007)

Here it is


----------



## Dre (Sep 11, 2007)

there ya go


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 13, 2007)

Stock: 
What I want to remain: Pretty much just the chick
Resize to: Enough so it fits a senior member's sig (not too sure on the specifics)


----------



## Tousen (Sep 13, 2007)

alright ill take care of it..it might take me sometime since the computer im on now doesnt have photoshop but ill PM you and let you know its ready for Pick UP

is that ok?


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Sep 13, 2007)

here 


size: what you think is the best ( just not real small and I dont care )

keep the lightining that's around him ( along with him  ) on if you can


----------



## Tousen (Sep 13, 2007)

turn your sig off please !!!!


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 13, 2007)

Ichiro Miyata said:


> here
> 
> 
> size: what you think is the best ( just not real small and I dont care )
> ...



I got this ... 

& turn off your sig


----------



## Tousen (Sep 13, 2007)

you know what bear dont post it until the sig is removed..that is going to be one of our new rules


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 13, 2007)

Tousen said:


> alright ill take care of it..it might take me sometime since the computer im on now doesnt have photoshop but ill PM you and let you know its ready for Pick UP
> 
> is that ok?



Perfectly fine with me


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 13, 2007)

Tousen said:


> alright ill take care of it..it might take me sometime since the computer im on now doesnt have photoshop but ill PM you and let you know its ready for Pick UP
> 
> is that ok?


i can just do it now if u dont care?


----------



## Peak (Sep 13, 2007)

Just leave the hat, body, hair, & face.

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Tousen (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Saito (Sep 13, 2007)

I got this one 
Here you go Peak


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 13, 2007)

i though the comp u were at dosent have photoshop.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 13, 2007)

i was at work when i first replied back to it 


Peak turn your sig off thank you


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Sep 14, 2007)

sig is off, sorry my fault....forgot to do it...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for your time


----------



## Tousen (Sep 14, 2007)

no problem come back any time 


Ichiro you sig please


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Sep 14, 2007)

Tousen said:


> Ichiro you sig please



damn, sorry, I didnt know it always had to be off....well alright, it's done...


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 14, 2007)

Here you go Ichiro ....

Version 1 ....


Version 2 ....

*Spoiler*: __ 








Both meet the max sig size allowed on this board (550 x 400)

...

*(+) rep not necessary but is appreciated

credit is not necessary

And finally, Re-host the image is a MUST *


----------



## Tousen (Sep 14, 2007)

rep is very much needed for that work

hell im so impressed im going to rep you myself


quick question tho..how come you dont have bear walken as you avi..even tho he did he was hardcore in gungrave with his sword


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Sep 14, 2007)

@bear: nah, im gonna rep and cred you....you deserve it for that great work 

@Tousen: a quick question, where did you get that avy from...looking for something simular to go with the sig bear made me..


----------



## Saito (Sep 14, 2007)

He probably got it from Dave or Blind Itach..


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Sep 14, 2007)

oh, thought it was a certain place since I see alot of people with those, oh well....thanks for letting me know Saito *reps for the hell of it*

Edit: never mind, gave out to much rep today...


----------



## Tousen (Sep 14, 2007)

i did get it from blind itachi but i think there was or still is a thread in the blender that teaches you how to make your own


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Sep 14, 2007)

you remember the name?


----------



## Saito (Sep 14, 2007)

Theres a thread that teaches you :amazed 
Please tell...


----------



## Raizen (Sep 14, 2007)

Stock:
Size: Keep it the same

I'll rep you and credit you if you want.


----------



## Saito (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll do it


----------



## Raizen (Sep 14, 2007)

Your signature is on Saito 

EDIT: It's on again


----------



## Saito (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll have it done in a sec 

There ya go:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tousen (Sep 14, 2007)

sorry guys it got deleted


----------



## Saito (Sep 14, 2007)

The tutorial? 
I really wanted it...


----------



## Dave (Sep 14, 2007)

i see we are all alive and well


----------



## Raizen (Sep 14, 2007)

Saito said:


> I'll have it done in a sec
> 
> There ya go:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Do you want cred+rep or just rep?

EDIT: Sorry about that Tousen


----------



## Tousen (Sep 14, 2007)

lincoln sig

saito ask dave..he knows how to make them


----------



## Saito (Sep 14, 2007)

Just rep will do Lincoln 
I'll try to ask Dave, but it seems like he has enough requests at the time


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Sep 14, 2007)

I also wanted to learn.....or let Saito learn and then request it 

oh well....


----------



## Saito (Sep 14, 2007)

I wish I learned too 

SIG SIG SIG SIG


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Sep 14, 2007)

hope you learn, and thanks Saito, it always slips my mind...


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 14, 2007)

every time i come in here to do work everything is already done, you guys are way to fast.


----------



## Dave (Sep 14, 2007)

i have nothing to do atm...


----------



## Saito (Sep 14, 2007)

Then can you make me a chibi


----------



## Dave (Sep 14, 2007)

please take all chibi matters into my chibi thread


----------



## Saito (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok I will :3

EDIT: Actually I will wait looks like you have enough requests at the moment..


----------



## Raizen (Sep 15, 2007)

Saito said:


> I'll have it done in a sec
> 
> There ya go:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Can you do me a favor and resize so it doesn't go over the signature size limit for Senior Members please?


----------



## Saito (Sep 15, 2007)

What is the signature size limit?


----------



## Raizen (Sep 15, 2007)

For Senior Members it says 550x400. Can you just resize it to a size that looks good please?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2007)

1. 
2. Just the main pic.
3. Same.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 15, 2007)

Remember to off your signature Note


----------



## Saito (Sep 15, 2007)

Here ya go Lincoln, 


I'll do your Note


----------



## Raizen (Sep 15, 2007)

Saito said:


> Here ya go Lincoln,
> 
> 
> I'll do your Note



Thx Saito. Just one question, do you want another rep?


----------



## Saito (Sep 15, 2007)

No its ok 
Anyway it was just a resizing


----------



## Saito (Sep 15, 2007)

Here ya go Note


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh lol... Pyron won't like this
Make this transparent please.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 15, 2007)

Tousen said:


> rep is very much needed for that work
> 
> hell im so impressed im going to rep you myself
> 
> ...



First, thanks for the extra rep 

Second, I have a few gungrave gif that I've used in the past. Only one is of Bear Walken since he doesn't have many scenes worth making a gif out of IMHO  But I use his pic as my profile pic


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 15, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Oh lol... Pyron won't like this
> Make this transparent please.



Apparently it's already transparent 

At least that's way it's looking my comp ATM when I open it.

Edit:

See?



No rep needed since it was already transparent.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 15, 2007)

Naw u dont have to resize it. I would just like it transparent. Thanks alot


----------



## Einstein (Sep 15, 2007)

Can I get a transparency of this?


Cred and rep, of course.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 15, 2007)

Elwood said:


> Can I get a transparency of this?
> 
> 
> Cred and rep, of course.




ill service you but can you turn your sig off please 


*Spoiler*: _USE THIS ONE INSTEAD_ 




*REHOST*


----------



## Einstein (Sep 15, 2007)

Tousen said:


> ill service you but can you turn your sig off please



No problem. Honest mistake, I swear.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 15, 2007)

its fine...make sure you use the one in the spoiler tag now..the other one had a little line by the right arm that was bothering me..so use this one


----------



## Einstein (Sep 15, 2007)

Okey-dokey. Thank you.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 15, 2007)

Stock: 
Size: The same
This might be a bit hard, but can you cut out everything except Killua and the blood around his hand in the last panel?
Also transparent please 
I'll double rep you asap because it's 2 tasks and it might be hard, and i'll also cred.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 15, 2007)

CP9 Rob Lucci said:


> Stock:
> Size: The same
> This might be a bit hard, but can you cut out everything except Killua and the blood around his hand in the last panel?
> Also transparent please
> I'll double rep you asap because it's 2 tasks and it might be hard, and i'll also cred.



On it ..........


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 15, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Apparently it's already transparent
> 
> At least that's way it's looking my comp ATM when I open it.
> 
> ...


Aha lol ok then dude.
I think maybe its the browser i`m using or something....when i used firefox it was transparent 0_0


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 15, 2007)

Here ya' go CP9 Rob Lucci ...



I think I rushed it a bit 

...

*(+) rep not necessary but is appreciated

credit is not necessary

And finally, Re-host the image is a MUST*


----------



## Cecil (Sep 15, 2007)

*Stock:*



*Size:* The same

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Saito (Sep 15, 2007)

I 'll do it 

Here you go:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cecil (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Saito! Cred + Rep will be given.


----------



## Saito (Sep 15, 2007)

Cred isnt necessary 
Rep is appreciated


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 15, 2007)

Can i get an avy of snake from the first right side (150 x 140) or (150 x 150 if you can) can i also get a boarder similar to that of my (siggy/or avy please) thanks


----------



## Tousen (Sep 15, 2007)

Hozuki said:


> Can i get an avy of snake from the first right side (150 x 140) or (150 x 150 if you can) can i also get a boarder similar to that of my (siggy/or avy please) thanks




ill handle this one...you do know this is only a transparent request shop right?


every one please turn your sigs off 

thank you


----------



## Saito (Sep 15, 2007)

This should be done for the border since theres always a white piece on the corners if you don't transparency it correctly.


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 15, 2007)

Tousen said:


> ill handle this one...you do know this is only a transparent request shop right?
> 
> 
> every one please turn your sigs off
> ...



Actually i did not know that, well just tell me if you can do it or not i already had one shop reject my request and another taking way too long all i want is an avy thats it.


----------



## Saito (Sep 15, 2007)

Sig Sig Sig Hozuki


----------



## Tousen (Sep 15, 2007)

Hozuki said:


> Actually i did not know that, well just tell me if you can do it or not i already had one shop reject my request and another taking way too long all i want is an avy thats it.




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 




*Re Host*


----------



## Fai (Sep 15, 2007)

Can someone make this transparent for me, please? 
As for size, I don't care as long as it's within limits.

Thank you. <3


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks and reps


----------



## Saito (Sep 15, 2007)

Harlequin_Romance said:


> Can someone make this transparent for me, please?
> As for size, I don't care as long as it's within limits.
> 
> Thank you. <3


I'll do it 

Here it is:


----------



## Fai (Sep 15, 2007)

Saito said:


> I'll do it
> 
> Here it is:


That was fast. 0___0
Thanks a lot, hon. <3

Will Cred + Rep.


----------



## Saito (Sep 15, 2007)

Cred is not necessary 
But rep is appreciated


----------



## Aiee! (Sep 15, 2007)

Just transparent, please. You don't have to change the size or anything else. Thank you, I will rep you when it's done. ^^


----------



## Saito (Sep 15, 2007)

Ill do it....
Its Nia 

Here ya go:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a job for anyone interested :]



I'd like it to be just the Big Daddy. Please take away everything including the rust-type effect behind him.

Reps to anyone who does it


----------



## Saito (Sep 16, 2007)

Guess I will do it


----------



## Tousen (Sep 16, 2007)

i can do it if you dont wanna do it saito


----------



## Saito (Sep 16, 2007)

Sure Ok you can do it Im kind of busy


----------



## Saito (Sep 16, 2007)

Here ya go Mycaelis


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks, Saito.

Could you make it a bit bigger? About twice that size?
If you can't do it without crapping up the quality, that's fine.


----------



## Saito (Sep 16, 2007)

I will try 
EDIT: Is this for a sig?


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 16, 2007)

Can I request one?

Stock image -- 



I just want the background taken away, like you guys have been doing for most of these  requests in this thread. The size is fine as it is. Thanks in advance.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 16, 2007)

It is, but I'm just gonna use the image for the signature. I'm not gonna edit it in anyway once it's transparent.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 16, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> Can I request one?
> 
> Stock image --
> 
> ...




well since saito decided to do the last one i will do this one

please remove your sig


----------



## Saito (Sep 16, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> It is, but I'm just gonna use the image for the signature. I'm not gonna edit it in anyway once it's transparent.


If you are going to use it as a sig doubling the size is over the limit..


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 16, 2007)

Well I can always resize it myself afterward. I just need it big enough so I have enough wiggle room to try out different sizes.


----------



## Saito (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok 
Here it is:


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks, it's perfect 

I'll rep you again for the trouble after the 24 hour limit.


----------



## Saito (Sep 16, 2007)

No, its ok....
The first rep was fine


----------



## Tousen (Sep 16, 2007)

Try it again 


*Spoiler*: _Dream Brother_ 



*REHOST*


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 16, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Here ya' go CP9 Rob Lucci ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot, just one more thing, can you remove the white background and leave only Killua and the blood?
Background like the one above for example.


----------



## Vongola (Sep 16, 2007)

WARNING. LARGE PIC!

just gintoki and the text "gin tama" im not too good at removing backgrounds..  (also could you reduce it too sig-size?)


----------



## chrisp (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could make this

transparent? I want the black background gone.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Saito (Sep 16, 2007)

*Turn off your sig guys*



CP9 Rob Lucci said:


> Thanks a lot, just one more thing, can you remove the white background and leave only Killua and the blood?
> Background like the one above for example.


The background is gone CP9 



Vongola said:


> WARNING. LARGE PIC!
> 
> just gintoki and the text "gin tama" im not too good at removing backgrounds..  (also could you reduce it too sig-size?)





Zarigani said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could make this
> 
> transparent? I want the black background gone.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'll do both of them


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 16, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Turn off your sig guys*
> 
> 
> The background is gone CP9



Ah woops, my bad, i'll rep you again asap Bear, stupid 24 hour limit :S


----------



## Saito (Sep 16, 2007)

lol edited for sig 


Zarigani said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could make this
> transparent? I want the black background gone.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks Tousen .


----------



## Saito (Sep 16, 2007)

Vongola said:


> WARNING. LARGE PIC!
> 
> just gintoki and the text "gin tama" im not too good at removing backgrounds..  (also could you reduce it too sig-size?)



*Spoiler*: _Original Size_ 









Cyber Celebrity I will leave yours for Tousen then


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 16, 2007)

Tousen said:


> Try it again
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Dream Brother_
> ...



Cheers.

Was gonna rep you, but I just noticed that you've disabled it, ack.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 16, 2007)

my rep isnt disabled


and what is up with these sigs im looking at


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 16, 2007)

Tousen said:


> my rep isnt disabled



Huh? When I look at your bar, it's black, and when I hover the mouse over it, it comes up with 'Tousen has disabled reputation'. 

Not sure if it's a bug or what. I'll try repping anyway.


----------



## Saito (Sep 16, 2007)

You can still rep him 
That ability is only to hide your rep from others, not to stop getting rep from others.


----------



## Jeroenz (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a request
Can someone make this transparent?

+rep will be given


----------



## Saito (Sep 16, 2007)

Yup we can 
I'll do it 

Here ya go:


----------



## Jeroenz (Sep 16, 2007)

Saito said:


> Yup we can
> I'll do it
> 
> Here ya go:



Wow that's quick Thank you +rep for you


----------



## Beauty Blade Alchemist (Sep 17, 2007)

I was suprised to stumble upon this little thread! Thank Gods for you guys! 

Can I please have this image transparent: 



Please make it a bit smaller and a nice SasuSaku text on the bottom lookin' punkish would be nice also. 

Please
&
Thank You!


----------



## Tousen (Sep 17, 2007)

Beauty Blade Alchemist said:


> I was suprised to stumble upon this little thread! Thank Gods for you guys!
> 
> Can I please have this image transparent:
> 
> ...





Ill make it transparent but you wont get the text from me


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Tousen can you help me add a black line border to this?



And resize to 425x425? Thanks!


----------



## Tousen (Sep 17, 2007)

how thick..and now that i have it..turn it off please?


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 18, 2007)

vote for Darkhope

oo we got compation


----------



## Saito (Sep 18, 2007)

Thats some serious competition....
We have to work harder now 

@Tousen: need help with BBA's request?


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 18, 2007)

I can help you guys here since no one comes to my shop... =]. I already did this to at least 8 people and they were happy with it.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 18, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> vote for Darkhope
> 
> oo we got compation



competition and no we dont..if i do recall that is his second transparent shop he has made in the last month..i do believe he is the owner of the background remover machine or something like that



Saito said:


> Thats some serious competition....
> We have to work harder now
> 
> @Tousen: need help with BBA's request?



i dont really need help with it because i decided not to do it..i gave it to ghosty in his shop because it fits more his alley then mine..but if you want it you got it

Im still waiting for Gon to give me what type of border he/she wants



-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> I can help you guys here since no one comes to my shop... =]. I already did this to at least 8 people and they were happy with it.



you have 2 threads made already doing the same thing..how can you really help us?


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 18, 2007)

Tousen quick favor please!

Can you make be an avi head shot of Kei 150x150 with good transarent backgrong you choose. Head shot from spoiler pics below.

My sig I want her in the same upright position, but I want the background gone with the only thing remaining is the decals coming from her in a yellow/brown tranparency



Thanks..Nibbles aka dmoney


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 18, 2007)

Beauty Blade Alchemist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Saito said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes he does, this is what i did, saito u can take it from here and clean it up better if u want


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tousen (Sep 18, 2007)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Tousen quick favor please!
> 
> Can you make be an avi head shot of Kei 150x150 with good transarent backgrong you choose. Head shot from spoiler pics below.
> 
> ...



i think i got


@ -=Sasuke Uchiha=- i would like you to do this transparent as well..im not saying your in or anything but i wanna see your work...im not saying that you will be in if you do good or anything but i am just curious to see how you do


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks 11!

See u in your rep as always after this 24hr


----------



## Tousen (Sep 18, 2007)

quick question to you tho..do you the shadow of her hair or no?


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah why not


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 18, 2007)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Tousen quick favor please!
> 
> Can you make be an avi head shot of Kei 150x150 with good transarent backgrong you choose. Head shot from spoiler pics below.
> 
> ...




I guess i did this a little fast. credit,rep.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 18, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> I guess i did this a little fast. Rep Tou.


sig sig sig remove it!
that dosent look transparent to me. thers red in the bg? or is that my stupid aol acting up again?


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 18, 2007)

he said he wants an avvy...I made him a background and the pic. oh forgot this:



I can remove the lightning if he wants. Oh, by the way, if I remove the red bg the avatar will look to normal..or thats how he wants it..? O_o


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 18, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> he said he wants an avvy...I made him a background and the pic. oh forgot this:
> 
> 
> 
> I can remove the lightning if he wants. Oh, by the way, if I remove the red bg the avatar will look to normal..or thats how he wants it..? O_o


remove your sig, and put that pic under sopilers!!

and i think he wanted the bg to be brown and yellow


----------



## Tousen (Sep 18, 2007)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Tousen quick favor please!
> 
> Can you make be an avi head shot of Kei 150x150 with good transarent backgrong you choose. Head shot from spoiler pics below.
> 
> ...



so many options to choose from...please pick w.e one you like the most and rep that person


*Spoiler*: _avi_


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 18, 2007)

Done:




Another avyy done:


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 19, 2007)

Tousen said:


> how thick..and now that i have it..turn it off please?



Just asking. Is my sig done?


----------



## Dre (Sep 19, 2007)

and if you can make it a little bit smaller so i can put it in my sig.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 19, 2007)

done:



credit,rep.


----------



## Dre (Sep 19, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> done:
> 
> 
> 
> credit,rep.



*whats wrong with the lines on the borders? why did you partially erase them?*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2007)

dre can you please remove your sig

sasuke uchiha you are not one of my employee's so please dont come here and try to act like your working and give my shop a bad name..you have 2 shops open at this moment im sorry your not getting business but thats just the way it goes


dre..i am signing off after this..but one of MY workers will be glad to help you the next time they came on



Gon said:


> Just asking. Is my sig done?



for some reason i didnt understand you request so let me know what you thinkg

*Spoiler*: _425x313_


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 19, 2007)

Tousen said:


> so many options to choose from...please pick w.e one you like the most and rep that person
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _avi_



I can't see the pics

@gostalexc: I like you idea for the sig that Is pretty close to what I was looking for


----------



## Ino♥ (Sep 19, 2007)

too bad ppl without 50 post cant request, i got a real challenge for you , will post when i get to 50.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2007)

well until then remove your sig or ask sasuke uchiha to do it in one of his shops


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Tousen do you have another link to the avi and Sig I can follow b/c I can't load it up


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 








try it now


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 19, 2007)

I like the 2nd one for the sig, but can you make it with brown and yellow decals instead of the blue ones


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2007)

wow you really liked my avatar huh ...im not really good with all that..im good with transparents, gifs, and border color as you can see...i will talk to ghost and see if can take my picture and make it the way that you want 

is that cool?

plus im at work and i think he is at school so it probably wont be for a while


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 19, 2007)

That is no problem, Ghost did nice sig, but I just wanted to see your version of it so never mind.

I already repped you, now to rep ghost.

Avi was great thanks.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 19, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> remove your sig, and put that pic under sopilers!!
> 
> and i think he wanted the bg to be brown and yellow



Hey tousen I can't use this sig that Ghost made b/c the dimensions are to large. Can you reduce it to a moderately decent size so it can fit in my sig

Thank you!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 19, 2007)

Transparency plz


----------



## Saito (Sep 19, 2007)

Kenpachi I got yours...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 19, 2007)

KK

Thanks


----------



## Saito (Sep 19, 2007)

Here ya go Kenpachi 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2007)

remove you sig

and where did you get all those rep points from

and shit hasnt change

Tousen > Kenpachi

and Thanks Saito for handling it while i was away


----------



## Saito (Sep 19, 2007)

Hold on I just fixed it...I forgot a peice to delete off 
But I fixed it now and please turn off your sig 

EDIT: I was wondering about his rep too 
You sure have changed Kenpachi..
Green rep :amazed


----------



## Dre (Sep 19, 2007)

*Can some1 hook it up with my request?*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2007)

rule number 8 please


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 19, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


>



On it ..........


EDIT: Here it is ...



*(+) rep not necessary but is appreciated

credit is not necessary

And finally, Re-host the image is a MUST*


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 19, 2007)

I love it.
Thank you sooo much..*reps cuz you did a great job*


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 19, 2007)

Tousen said:


> for some reason i didnt understand you request so let me know what you thinkg
> 
> *Spoiler*: _425x313_



Hmmm its not working lol.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _GON_


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 19, 2007)

*Another request, please?



Can I just get Calvin and Hobbes in the wagon, please?
And you don't have to resize it.*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> *Another request, please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was on my way to bed to tell you the truth but i will see what i can do

arent you forgetting something tho


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 19, 2007)

*Fixed  

Thanks for taking your time out to do this, Tousen. I owe you  :]*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _order up_ 







*FOR SOME REASON THIS TALK LONGER THEN WHAT I WANTED IT TO TAKE

rep would be nice..if credit please use Tousen's Transparent Request Shop


Re-Host is a Must*


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 20, 2007)

*Thanks, Tousen 

Rep has been given, and when I put this in my sig I'll make sure to put a link to this thread :]*


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 20, 2007)

Dre said:


> and if you can make it a little bit smaller so i can put it in my sig.



*done...*




*resize*


----------



## PureSappin (Sep 20, 2007)

i would like a sig 

background a hot girl or anime girl dnt matter from what
(post a few if ya can)

top left corner text: B L U N TXXX
middle left between top left corner and bottom left corner: Death Pkerz
bottom left below middlerifter

if u can do that i woudl appreciate it


wil rep u


----------



## Tousen (Sep 20, 2007)

PureSappin said:


> i would like a sig
> 
> background a hot girl or anime girl dnt matter from what
> (post a few if ya can)
> ...




Please Read the First page an Delete your post. Im only going to ask once


----------



## Hio (Sep 20, 2007)

Can some one make this transparent
+rep will be given


----------



## Kamina (Sep 20, 2007)

Can i be a Employee?


----------



## Dave (Sep 20, 2007)

Hio said:


> Can some one make this transparent
> +rep will be given



i got this


----------



## Dave (Sep 20, 2007)

here you are


----------



## Hio (Sep 20, 2007)

Dave said:


> here you are



Thnx +rep for you


----------



## Kepa (Sep 20, 2007)

yo, I got a real easy one for you 



just make it transparent, and plz make sure it doesn't go beyond 64*64... it's for an avy on a different forum 

thanks in advance


----------



## Dave (Sep 20, 2007)

ill do that one 

here ya go


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Sep 20, 2007)

can someone do this pic?


size: just a little bit bigger than it is now


----------



## Kepa (Sep 20, 2007)

Dave said:


> ill do that one
> 
> here ya go


there's still some white between the lines at the top...but I shouldn't complain if someone did the job so quickly 

thnx!!


----------



## Tousen (Sep 20, 2007)

can you remove your sigs in both of your post


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey all you transparent photoshopping gurus...

*Spoiler*: _I have 2 request_ 





I only want Deadpool holding the weapon 


Again, I only want Deadpool holding the weapon

Could you keep them the same size and (if it's not asking too much) improve the colors, and make seperate mirror images of them both?


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 20, 2007)

Ichiro Miyata said:


> can someone do this pic?
> 
> 
> size: just a little bit bigger than it is now



On it .........

EDIT: Here you go Ichiro ...



Size good for you ?

*(+) rep not necessary but is appreciated

credit is not necessary

And finally, Re-host the image is a MUST*


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 20, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey all you transparent photoshopping gurus...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _I have 2 request_
> 
> ...



On it .............

EDIT: Here you go Lil'  ....





I did a little improvising on the 2nd one 
*
(+) rep not necessary but is appreciated

credit is not necessary

And finally, Re-host the image is a MUST*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 20, 2007)

That's EXACTLY what I asked for!!!! 
*reps*


----------



## Vongola (Sep 21, 2007)

just the probopass with his kamina glasses pleese!


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 21, 2007)

Tousen, what's good.  This will be my set for a long time if you get this right, which you always do.  Remove the name of course, and the album info at the bottom.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

Your signature is on Rockst☆r Sin


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 21, 2007)

Good looking out Lincoln.


----------



## Dave (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Tousen (Sep 21, 2007)

Vongola said:


> just the probopass with his kamina glasses pleese!








*Spoiler*: _Sin_


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 21, 2007)

Your that fucking guy, Tousen.  Reps when I can.


----------



## Constantine (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd like to make a transparent request:

*Spoiler*: __ 







I just need the girl left.

I'll cred and rep.


----------



## Saito (Sep 21, 2007)

I got this one


----------



## Constantine (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Saito (Sep 21, 2007)

Here ya go

*Spoiler*: _Original Size_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sig Size_


----------



## kidloco (Sep 21, 2007)

there a new job for you, sign, reduce and some cleam, about my avi, leave like that

i did that fron youtube and ect

maybe the laters can be out but the rest im ok


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Sep 21, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> On it .........
> 
> EDIT: Here you go Ichiro ...
> 
> ...



you should already know that your getting reps and cred for this


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 22, 2007)

Can you do two resizes for me.  One at 150 x 150, and another at 153 x 153.  Thanks.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Testing 1,2,3_ 










*sin*


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 22, 2007)

^ Nice       .


----------



## kidloco (Sep 22, 2007)

^___________________^ --------> happy big face

but if have one back in they back for avi, can be more awesome


----------



## Yosha (Sep 22, 2007)

*Picture*: 
*Leave:* Everything that is in the beige
*Size:* Same size


----------



## Saito (Sep 22, 2007)

I got this one 

EDIT:
Here it is:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yosha (Sep 22, 2007)

no, I just want the white out from around the sig XD.



I want it to be transparent so take out the white around the middle part.


----------



## Saito (Sep 22, 2007)

oh I got it...ok


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 23, 2007)

Stock:

*Spoiler*: _ Stretches screen_ 









Can you cut off Siegneil (blue hair guy) from his head until and the hand gesture he does?
Size: 125x125

Thanks in advance


----------



## chrisp (Sep 23, 2007)

Is it possible to remove the white that's outside the border?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Saito (Sep 23, 2007)

CP9 Rob Lucci said:


> Stock:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Do you want it in an avatar form?


Zarigani said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try..


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 23, 2007)

Saito said:


> Do you want it in an avatar form?



Ah yeah, forgot to say


----------



## Saito (Sep 23, 2007)

SIG SIG SIG 

I will make it an avatar


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 23, 2007)

Saito said:


> SIG SIG SIG


5 points from Ravenclaw 
j/k 

Nice avvy btw.


----------



## Saito (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry I took so long 

Here ya go Zarigani

*Spoiler*: __ 









CP9 Rob Lucci said:


> 5 points from Ravenclaw
> j/k
> Nice avvy btw.


lol. Thanks 


*Spoiler*: __ 








If you dont like them then heres the transparency of it so you can get the avatar done better

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 23, 2007)

Saito said:


> Sorry I took so long
> 
> Here ya go Zarigani
> 
> ...



Nah, it's awesome, thanks a lot  +reps and i'll propably rep you again if  iI remember. Btw, can you tell me how much my rep does when i rep you if you can?


----------



## Einstein (Sep 23, 2007)

Could I get a transparency of this?



Cred and rep, of course.


----------



## Saito (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok...sure 

Here ya go


----------



## Einstein (Sep 23, 2007)

Saito said:


> Ok...sure
> 
> Here ya go



Thank you so much.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 23, 2007)

Saito said:


> Sorry I took so long
> 
> Here ya go Zarigani
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks for the effort, but it's just a pic! I still want the gif scene.


----------



## Saito (Sep 23, 2007)

I uploaded the wrong one


----------



## chrisp (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you have the animated gif?


----------



## kidloco (Sep 24, 2007)

hey, really dont know what i want but here the pic i want you to work



is for a sign


can clean it and put in another background, one wiht a cherry blososn backroun, somethign like the pic you see but in full, i mean get the the whole space and Nyu there

eso es todo


----------



## Tousen (Sep 24, 2007)

kidloco said:


> hey, really dont know what i want but here the pic i want you to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the whole point of this thread is too completely get rid of backgrounds not add them on to another or add more to the background...



and please remove your sig


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey again, all you transparent photoshopping gurus...

*Spoiler*: _I have 2 more request_ 





I would like one pic original size and another one avatar size 

Ok, I guesse it's 3 requests... 



If it's not too much to ask, could you scale down (but not too small,190x 190 I guesse???) the kanji symbol and add it to the top right area of this pic above the blade?


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 25, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey again, all you transparent photoshopping gurus...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _I have 2 more request_
> 
> ...



Here you go Lil' Mo .......



If you're satisfied with it ....

You know the drill


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, it's bad ass, but... You kinda missed the first part of my request, the stand alone avatar sized kanji symbol. Meh, beggars can't be choosers. 
*reps*


----------



## Hio (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a request, can someone make this transparent:


Thnx +rep will be given


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 25, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, it's bad ass, but... You kinda missed the first part of my request, the stand alone avatar sized kanji symbol. Meh, beggars can't be choosers.
> *reps*



Here you go. Sorry I missed it 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 25, 2007)

For a minute I thought I was "up the creek", Thanks again.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 25, 2007)

Hio said:


> I have a request, can someone make this transparent:
> 
> 
> Thnx +rep will be given



Here you go Hio .....

Version 1 ...

*Spoiler*: __ 








Version 2 ...


If you're satisfied ...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 25, 2007)

can someone transparent that?


----------



## Hio (Sep 25, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Here you go Hio .....
> 
> Version 1 ...
> 
> ...



I'll take the version 2! Thank you +rep will be given


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 25, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> can someone transparent that?



Here 


*Spoiler*: __ 









If you're satisfied ...


----------



## Usagi (Sep 25, 2007)

I finally got my commission from MoogleGurl done, so I'd like it to be transparencied...since my program is being a bitch. 



Just the bunny girl please~


----------



## Saito (Sep 25, 2007)

I got this one 

and to the others who I owe some transparencies I will finish them up shortly..I have been to busy lately


----------



## Saito (Sep 25, 2007)

Here it is:


*Spoiler*: _Original_ 








*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Usagi (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank youuuu, Saito~<3


----------



## Raizen (Sep 25, 2007)

Please make this transparent.
found fanart!
And please also resize to a size that looks good that's not over 550x500.


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 25, 2007)

I tried doing this one myself but it just got to annoying.

*Stock:* 

I just want it transparent and sized down to Width: 350 x Height: 265


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 25, 2007)

First here is the stock pic.



If possiable , I would like both Tsuna and Hibai cut out and made into induvidual images. I'm gonna use them as .png banners in my sig.

I would like them to be like stickers (meaning I just want them no background).
And could you make them a little smaller.

Also if you could get rid of the white words going across them that would be awesome.

Will give credit And +rep.

THX.


----------



## Saito (Sep 25, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Please make this transparent.
> OTEP.
> And please also resize to a size that looks good that's not over 550x500.





Bad Milk said:


> I tried doing this one myself but it just got to annoying.
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> I just want it transparent and sized down to Width: 350 x Height: 265





naledge87 said:


> First here is the stock pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I will have to do them


----------



## Saito (Sep 25, 2007)

Lincoln:

*Spoiler*: _Original Size_ 








*Spoiler*: _Resized_ 










I thought that the Pic needed the grass otherwise it would've looked weird with his shoes disappearing out of nowhere.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 25, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Here
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks, it is transparent? on my pc the background is white


----------



## Saito (Sep 25, 2007)

Please turn off your sig Kenpachi..

naledge87:

*Spoiler*: _Original Size_ 








*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thx saito thats awesome.

Do you think you could do the same thing to the tsuna half of that image.


----------



## Saito (Sep 25, 2007)

Here it is 

*Spoiler*: _Original Size_ 








*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 25, 2007)

Great, thank you. 

Also how many requests a week can we make?

Cause I have 1 maybe two more things.


----------



## Saito (Sep 25, 2007)

1 request per day so I say 7 
Also turn off your sig..


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 26, 2007)

Well its a new day so.........

Here is the stock pic.



I am gonna make a FC for Tsuna and would like to use this as the Intro pic.


Would you be able to cut out tsuna and his flames/smoke from the rest of the pic.

Also if you could get rid of the words going across his leg that would be great.


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 26, 2007)

I think he means every 24 hours. I'm still waiting for mine, but take you're time.

EDIT:


Bad Milk said:


> I tried doing this one myself but it just got to annoying.
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> I just want it transparent and sized down to Width: 350 x Height: 265



In addition, can I also get the text MD Listening Party on there with the little Logo next to "MD" like in my avy and sig.


*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Tousen (Sep 26, 2007)

holy shit poor saito..i have returned from my week of bad luck and madden 


saito thanks for holding the fort down while i was away


Bonus


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 26, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Well its a new day so.........
> 
> Here is the stock pic.
> 
> ...



On it .................

EDIT: 

Here you go .......


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 26, 2007)

Saito said:


> I guess I will have to do them



If you want me to take one of them. Let me know 



Kenpachi said:


> thanks, it is transparent? on my pc the background is white



It's transparent. If you're using Firefox, it'll show up transparent. For some ppl, if you use IE, it won't show as transparent. 

Now .... remove your sig


----------



## Tousen (Sep 26, 2007)

you know what bear i like your team work..here is a little something for your efforts 



bonus


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 26, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> If you want me to take one of them. Let me know
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh okay, i use IE


----------



## Tousen (Sep 26, 2007)

actually to be honest i was suppose to put something like that in the first post about the difference between the different Internet Browsers but i never did..I guess i will have to put that on my things to do list...Speaking of the first page has anyone seen it lately


----------



## Saito (Sep 26, 2007)

Bad Milk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you want transparencied in the first pic?
And can somebody else do the other 2 pics? I cant make good Avatars and sigs


----------



## Kaki (Sep 26, 2007)

You might be alright. I will have a request soon.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 26, 2007)

your sig please


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 26, 2007)

Saito said:


> What do you want transparencied in the first pic?
> And can somebody else do the other 2 pics? I cant make good Avatars and sigs



I was using those other two as a reference as to what I want the text to look like, with that little logo next to the text "MD". I want that on the trasnparency of the first pic. Sorry if I confused.


----------



## Uchiha_Chidori (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey Tousen..
Can I get the background taken away from this? 
All i want is the girl



+Rep

Thank You


----------



## Tousen (Sep 26, 2007)

Uchiha_Chidori said:


> Hey Tousen..
> Can I get the background taken away from this?
> All i want is the girl
> 
> ...



First put your image under spoiler tag..then please remove your sig


hold on

@Bad Milk- your image is going to be transparent and adjusted to the size..but the other stuff you are asking for will not be done because this isnt that type of thread..there is a link on the first page that will take you to somewhere that can


----------



## Uchiha_Chidori (Sep 26, 2007)

Hmmm...Okay..


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 26, 2007)

That's fine I can get the person who did the other sigs to do the text, thanks anyways.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 27, 2007)

Saito said:


> What do you want transparencied in the first pic?
> And can somebody else do the other 2 pics? I cant make good Avatars and sigs



Which 2 request ? The only two I see you haven't finished up on are ....



Zarigani said:


> Is it possible to remove the white that's outside the border?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




& the request from Bad Milk, which sounds like you're currently working on. I think


----------



## Loki (Sep 27, 2007)

i'd like you to make this transparent.


----------



## Saito (Sep 27, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you do them both..


Loki said:


> i'd like you to make this transparent.



I will do it


----------



## Tousen (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Saito (Sep 27, 2007)

*Loki:*


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you guys color as well?


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 27, 2007)

Much luv, +rep. I'll rep you once my 24 hour limit is up.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 27, 2007)

actually dont rep me..the person you wanna rep is ghostalexc..he is a employee here and he did it but never posted it


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I'd rep you just for being honest but I'm over the limit. 

By the way, is it okay if I stop by ever so often and work here informally. Like just do a few of the easy trasnparencies and resizes. I need to work on my Photoshoping skills.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 27, 2007)

oh and can you make it smaller?


----------



## Drama (Sep 27, 2007)

- What I want left  "Naruto Shippuden" Logo, Sasuke and Naruto
- No need to be reduced

- Pic


----------



## Saito (Sep 27, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> oh and can you make it smaller?





iced-out-snowman said:


> - What I want left  "Naruto Shippuden" Logo, Sasuke and Naruto
> - No need to be reduced
> 
> - Pic



I will do them


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 27, 2007)

Saito said:


> Can you do them both..



Looks like ghostalexc took care of Bad Milk's request. I'll tackle the gif request 

EDIT:

Yo, Zarigani ........


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 27, 2007)

*STOCK:* 


I want everything in this image, except the blue bacground.

Also if possible where the image stops and parts of the little pictures get cut of, if you could close those boxes(just put the lines to finish the boxes along the same line where they're cut off) that would be great.

If you don't do that thats fine.

Thx.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 27, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> *STOCK:*
> 
> 
> I want everything in this image, except the blue bacground.
> ...



Here ya' go ............

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saito (Sep 27, 2007)

*Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva:
*


*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Drama (Sep 27, 2007)

Saito said:


> I will do them



ahh thanks man... i know mines will take a while tho since the background is just all over the place, i appreciate it.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 27, 2007)

Bad Milk said:


> Thanks for the info, I'd rep you just for being honest but I'm over the limit.
> 
> By the way, is it okay if I stop by ever so often and work here informally. Like just do a few of the easy trasnparencies and resizes. I need to work on my Photoshoping skills.



hmm if you wanna work in the shadows thats fine but when it comes to actually taking request and doing them...i rather you not do that until we can try to work something out


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

has it been 24 hours for you already?


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 28, 2007)

OH SRY, I FORGOT ABOUT THAT.

Then I'll just delete that post & request it again tomorrow.


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 28, 2007)

Tousen said:


> hmm if you wanna work in the shadows thats fine but when it comes to actually taking request and doing them...i rather you not do that until we can try to work something out



I guess we could work out something.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 28, 2007)

Bad Milk said:


> I guess wee could work out something.


remove your sig!


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 28, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva:
> *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Resized_


OMG THANK YOU!!!
If I can't rep you now,I'll rep you later for doing a great job!!


----------



## Saito (Sep 28, 2007)

Your welcome Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva 

*iced-out-snowman:*


*Spoiler*: _Version 1_ 





*Spoiler*: _Resized_ 











*Spoiler*: _Version 2_ 





*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Drama (Sep 28, 2007)

Saito said:


> Your welcome Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva
> 
> *iced-out-snowman:*
> 
> ...




love it ill probably use the original size verion. thankz.


----------



## Saito (Sep 28, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> OMG THANK YOU!!!
> If I can't rep you now,I'll rep you later for doing a great job!!


ok..no problem 


iced-out-snowman said:


> love it ill probably use the original size verion. thankz.


Your welcome 

Thank you come again


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 28, 2007)

Dre said:


> *Get rid of the background and the other people as well.*


i got this one.

done...


----------



## Saito (Sep 28, 2007)

Dre can you turn of your sig


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Here ya' go ............
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thx alot, It looks awesome.

Will definitely +rep you


----------



## Tousen (Sep 29, 2007)

your sig dude


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey all you transparent photoshopping gurus...

*Spoiler*: _I have 2 request_ 






Could you remove the DARK GREEN background keeping the light green circular portion?
Could you re-size it to 525x525?

Could you remove the white background?
Keep this one the original size.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey all you transparent photoshopping gurus...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _I have 2 request_
> 
> ...


i got this


*Spoiler*: _done_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, if I didn't have to wait 24 hours I'd rep you. Thanks.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Man, if I didn't have to wait 24 hours I'd rep you. Thanks.


thx

remove your sig!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry about that. Thanks again.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 29, 2007)

I remembered to turn off teh sig now 

Request:Below
Stock:
Size: Anything that will look good for a sig in the signature size limits and it shouldn't stretch the page 
Can you cut off Kaito (and his scythe of course) and the white dust-clouds-smoke-lol whatever around him?
Thanks tons in advance


----------



## Saito (Sep 29, 2007)

I will do it Sieglein


----------



## Saito (Sep 29, 2007)

*Sieglein:*

*Spoiler*: _Verson 1_ 





*Spoiler*: _Resized_ 











*Spoiler*: _Version 2_ 





*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Gene (Sep 29, 2007)

I want the outside of the panels transparent. Can you also make each panel a separate image. A black border around each of the panels would be nice also.


----------



## Saito (Sep 29, 2007)

I guess I will do them 
What size for every square?


----------



## Gene (Sep 29, 2007)

Well the sizes will obviously vary since each panel is a different size and shape. Hmm. I can't really say a size now until I see them myself. Just post it the way it is and I'll just resize it myself.


----------



## Saito (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok I will post them when I'm done.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 29, 2007)

the pictures already have borders around them


----------



## Saito (Sep 29, 2007)

*Gene:*

*Spoiler*: _Images_ 






*Spoiler*: _2_ 








*Spoiler*: _3_ 








*Spoiler*: _4_


----------



## Gene (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks a bunch, Saito


----------



## Dan (Sep 29, 2007)

Sup peepz.



I want the bits that are baby blue to be transparent. And can you cut the frame just around the badge.

keeping it as a Gif

Ty.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 29, 2007)

Daniel said:


> Sup peepz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i got it..and remove your sig please


----------



## Dan (Sep 29, 2007)

Ahhh, thanks in advanced Tousen


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 29, 2007)

Tousen can you make this transparent right away, plz


----------



## Totitos (Sep 29, 2007)

I only want Dio and the World to appear. (the world is the gray guy next to dio)


----------



## Saito (Sep 29, 2007)

Gutts said:


> I only want Dio and the World to appear. (the world is the gray guy next to dio)


I'll do your request Dio 

T-G@nGsT@ I will let Tousen do your request..


----------



## Totitos (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks, and disable your sig.lol


----------



## Dan (Sep 29, 2007)

What about my request.

I've been waiting a while.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 29, 2007)

Tousen said:


> **RULES**​*1*. Must have at least 50 post or more
> *2*. Sig must be turned off or you will be ignored
> *3*. Do not spam the thread
> *4*.Credit and Rep - thats between you and the employee that does your request
> ...


*

you made your request an hour ago

please dont ever do that again*


----------



## Dan (Sep 29, 2007)

Tousen said:


> you made your request an hour ago
> 
> please dont ever do that again


Meh, I didn't read the rules.

5 days. Jeez

BTW, I didn't mean my post in a rude way. But you defiantly meant your post in a rude way.

That I don't respect.


----------



## Saito (Sep 29, 2007)

*Gutts:*


*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Tousen (Sep 29, 2007)

Daniel said:


> Meh, I didn't read the rules.
> 
> 5 days. Jeez
> 
> ...



Im not asking for your respect im asking for you to read the rules next time



T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Tousen can you make this transparent right away, plz



im sorry for asking this but what is your rep level at?


----------



## Tousen (Sep 29, 2007)

*JUST A FYI FOR EVERYONE I AM NO LONGER DOING GIFS*


I BELIEVE BEAR WALKER AND GHOSTALEXC ARE THE ONLY 2 EMPLOYEE'S HERE THAT DOES GIFS


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

Daniel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


done, tousen did most of the work tho.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 30, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Sieglein:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Verson 1_
> 
> ...



Ah thanks a lot, sorry for late reply .
It rocks!!


----------



## Saito (Sep 30, 2007)

Sure hold on a sec...

Here ya go:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 30, 2007)

Saito said:


> Sure hold on a sec...
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks a lot


----------



## Totitos (Sep 30, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Gutts:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Resized_



Great work Saito "reps"


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Stock:*

Could you plese cut out the background (i don't want the littLe banner thats in the image, but plese leave the dirt the sword is stuck in)

The size of the image is fine.

THX.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 30, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> *Stock:*
> 
> Could you plese cut out the background (i don't want the littLe banner thats in the image, but plese leave the dirt the sword is stuck in)
> 
> ...


*
rep is a must

if your going to credit please put the name of the thread

Thank you and come please come again*


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 30, 2007)

Tousen said:


> *
> rep is a must
> 
> if your going to credit please put the name of the thread
> ...



*WILL DO.

THX* TOUSEN.


----------



## Loki (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd like this transparent and abit smaler


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey all you transparent photoshopping gurus...

*Spoiler*: _I have 2 request_ 









Could you remove the white backgrounds?
Keep them as the original size.


----------



## Dan (Sep 30, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> done, tousen did most of the work tho.


Take a  mate. You are super.

Ty Ty Ty


----------



## Dan (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you for filling out my request. But it wasn't fully completed.



I also said can you crop the image. I don't want all the extra transparent bits at the top and side.

Ty


----------



## Saito (Sep 30, 2007)

Loki said:


> I'd like this transparent and abit smaler





LIL_M0 said:


> Hey all you transparent photoshopping gurus...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _I have 2 request_
> 
> ...


I will do these


----------



## Saito (Sep 30, 2007)

*Loki:*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*LIL_M0:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 30, 2007)

Daniel said:


> Thank you for filling out my request. But it wasn't fully completed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








It's been cropped down to 122 x 148 

No credit/rep needed. Just me helping my teammates is all. Credit/rep them (T & ghost)


----------



## Dan (Sep 30, 2007)

When I go to properties on the image it says:

Width:  176px
Height: 220px

Highlight with image so it gets the blue box over it, then you'll see what I mean. I want it cropped so theres hardly and transparent bits at the top or at the sides.


----------



## Loki (Sep 30, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Loki:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



tnx repin you when i can


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 30, 2007)

Can someone else do my request then plz


----------



## Raizen (Sep 30, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Loki:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Saito, you forgot to cut out the little white parts in Lil_M0's second image under the ninjas arms.


----------



## Saito (Sep 30, 2007)

Your welcome Loki and please turn off your sig 

I noticed that but I just thought it was his elbow guards. It seems weird having half of his arm missing xD


----------



## Raizen (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you make this transparent for me?

And please resize it to a size that looks good and is less than 400x550.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 30, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Can someone else do my request then plz



first things first...undisable your rep first?


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 30, 2007)

Daniel said:


> When I go to properties on the image it says:
> 
> Width:  176px
> Height: 220px
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tousen (Sep 30, 2007)

bear i know you are the gif man here of transparents...but that sprite is 63 layers long and i dont want you to bust you ass on doing it and then find out he has nothing but red bars?


its like doing somebodys taxes and getting paid with monopoly money


----------



## Raizen (Sep 30, 2007)

Tousen said:


> bear i know you are the gif man here of transparents...but that sprite is 63 layers long and i dont want you to bust you ass on doing it and then find out he has nothing but red bars?
> 
> 
> its like doing somebodys taxes and getting paid with monopoly money



Before TGansta disabled his rep he had like over 2 red bars.


----------



## Saito (Sep 30, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Can you make this transparent for me?
> 
> And please resize it to a size that looks good and is less than 400x550.


I will do it Linncoln 
Unless somebody already is doing it..


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 30, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Can someone else do my request then plz



Check back tomorrow morning/afternoon. It will be done by then.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 30, 2007)

*ATTENTION ALL EMPLOYEE'S 

IF YOU HAVENT NOTICED YET. OUR EMPLOYEE DAVE IS TAKING SOME TIME OF..WE ARE GOING TO NEED A BACK UP UNTIL HE RETURNS IF HE EVER RETURNS. IF YOU KNOW SOMEBODY THAT IS GOOD AND RELIABLE PLEASE SEND THEN MY DIRECTION 



THANK YOU

MANAGEMENT*


----------



## Raizen (Sep 30, 2007)

I would help, since I know how to cut. The problem is that I'm not very experienced


----------



## Saito (Sep 30, 2007)

*Lincoln:*


----------



## Raizen (Sep 30, 2007)

Thx Saito. I'll rep you when I can rep again.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok i'm sorry if I made this request too close to my previous one (24 hours passed i think) but i won't need another request for a while after this 
Stock:
Request: Can you cut off Kaito's head (the guy with the long hair) and make it transparent in a 125x125 size? (avy)


----------



## Saito (Sep 30, 2007)

I will do it Sieglein


----------



## Saito (Sep 30, 2007)

Here ya go Sieglein 

Sorry I took so long...I was really busy


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 30, 2007)

Tousen I have a lot of neg rep because I have been asking people for it I like red then it got boring but het here -319


----------



## Tousen (Sep 30, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Tousen I have a lot of neg rep because I have been asking people for it I like red then it got boring but het here -319



its not even anything to worry about anymore


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 30, 2007)

So is someone from your shop gonna do it? plz


----------



## Raizen (Sep 30, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@, Bear Walken said he'd do it. See his post here.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 30, 2007)

Saito said:


> *LIL_M0:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks Saito! I repped you before I went to bed. 

**EDIT**
... But there's still some white showing under Scorpions arms in the sexond image. See, here's the original Image for comparison. I just cropped out the rest of his body.


----------



## Saito (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh sorry I just thought that was some kind of white armor.
I will fix it now.

Here ya go:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 30, 2007)

I have another request. Lol This time its not already transparent. xD
Can u please render this & make it transparent?


----------



## Saito (Sep 30, 2007)

I will do it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks man.


----------



## Saito (Sep 30, 2007)

You're welcome LIL_M0 

*Rasassination:*

*Spoiler*: _Original Size_ 








*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn, that was quick.
Thanks. Nice job


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 1, 2007)

Saito said:


> Here ya go Sieglein
> 
> Sorry I took so long...I was really busy



Lol nah it doesn't matter, i was sleeping anyways and you didn't take that long 
Thanks a lot 
I'll rep you asap, repped too much in 24 hours


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Stock:*


Please cut out the background, keep everyone in the image including reborn.

The size should be fine.

THX.


*EDIT:* Actually if you could make them just a little bit smaller that would be great.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 1, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Tousen can you make this transparent right away, plz



Done.


----------



## Saito (Oct 1, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> *Stock:*
> 
> 
> Please cut out the background, keep everyone in the image including reborn.
> ...


I will do it 
unless someone else is doing it for you...


----------



## Saito (Oct 1, 2007)

*naledge87:*


----------



## Beowulf (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you Bear Walken


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

i want some work to do 



*Spoiler*: _Giveaway_ 





Tousen said:


> Nell Sets
> 
> Just Pm me if you wanna use one
> 
> ...


----------



## Charizard (Oct 1, 2007)

can u make this transparent for me? and a avy to go with it? 125X125
cred and rep! 
image:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

your sig please

you do you want the little blue thing in your avi?

*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 




*Spoiler*: _Sorry I was Bored_ 




*Spoiler*: _Avi's_


----------



## Charizard (Oct 1, 2007)

no i dont want the fairy in the avi.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

well tell me what you think of those and if you dont like em i will fix em


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 1, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Thank you Bear Walken



Anytime. I read your last post about why you have red bars. 

When you get the greens. I'll be collecting. Of course I won't know it so ... yah 

And just to help you on your way back to the green zone


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 2, 2007)

Saito said:


> *naledge87:*



Thx Saito, I'll rep you and credit the shop.

*EDIT:* Will Rep you when I can It says I need to spread the love around.


----------



## Saito (Oct 2, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Thx Saito, I'll rep you and credit the shop.
> 
> *EDIT:* Will Rep you when I can It says I need to spread the love around.


Thats fine with me


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Stock:*


Same as the last one PLZ.

THX (will give +rep)

*EDIT:* Saito could you please size it down to the same size you did my last request.


----------



## Charizard (Oct 2, 2007)

thnx i'll take em with the fairy in da avi


----------



## Saito (Oct 3, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> *Stock:*
> 
> 
> Same as the last one PLZ.
> ...


I will do it 
I can size it up the same


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

Gutts said:


> I want this transparent
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



i will handle taco's


but gimme some time because im still at work ok?


----------



## Totitos (Oct 3, 2007)

Tousen you are a bit late someone already P.M. them  but thanks anyway.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

Gutts said:


> Tousen you are a bit late someone already P.M. them  but thanks anyway.



was it someone from my shop?


----------



## Totitos (Oct 3, 2007)

Tousen said:


> was it someone from my shop?



No Tousen...


----------



## Saito (Oct 3, 2007)

Turn off your sig Gutts

*naledge87:*

*Spoiler*: _Original Size_ 








*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 3, 2007)

Saito said:


> Turn off your sig Gutts
> 
> *naledge87:*
> 
> ...



THX Saito, I'll rep you when it allows me to


----------



## Saito (Oct 3, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> THX Saito, I'll rep you when it allows me to


Fine with me


----------



## Totitos (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay Tousen this is for you

make him transparent and also the petals,the floor no.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

Gutts said:


> Okay Tousen this is for you
> 
> make him transparent and also the petals,the floor no.




make him transparent and you dont want the pedals?

this might take me some time hold on


----------



## Totitos (Oct 3, 2007)

I want the petals with him. <__< (stupid grammar)


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

ok i got it now 


let me know if you want it resized


----------



## Totitos (Oct 3, 2007)

can you resize it, as the same size like this pic please.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

Dont know if it was the same exact size or not but let me know what you think?


----------



## Totitos (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks alot Tousen


----------



## Usagi (Oct 3, 2007)

I just need the main picture cut out. 



And resized to forum standards or whatever.
Thank you~


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

Usagi said:


> I just need the main picture cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just give me one more second..how does the size of the one i did for gutts look?


*sorry i took so long i thought renji's pants where part of the background 


reps if you want
credit if you want..if cred use the name of the thread

thank you *


----------



## Usagi (Oct 3, 2007)

350 x 336 should be good for it.

and it looks good? XD


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

Usagi said:


> 350 x 336 should be good for it.
> 
> and it looks good? XD


----------



## Usagi (Oct 3, 2007)

Hoooraaaay!

Thanks Tousen.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

im not trying to be a pen0r or anything but i have you seen the year on the sign


----------



## Usagi (Oct 3, 2007)

Lol, yes I have. I would ask someone to edit it, but I really don't mind. XD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 4, 2007)

Pretty much just the chick
Senior avy size

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tousen (Oct 4, 2007)

Kamina Prinny said:


> Pretty much just the chick
> Senior avy size
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Stock:*


Please cut out Tsuna & his flames(I don't want anything else thats in the image).

Also if possible could you get rid of the reborn text on his leg?

The size should be fine.

THX.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 5, 2007)

*Pic:*


Just make it so the white doesn't show up when I use it as an avatar.


----------



## Saito (Oct 5, 2007)

I will do it 

Please turn off your sig......

*EDIT:* It's already transparent


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 5, 2007)

Saito said:


> I will do it
> 
> Please turn off your sig......
> 
> *EDIT:* It's already transparent


Yes, but did you see before how the white appeared when I used it as an ava?


----------



## Saito (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I did...I will upload it for you and see if it makes a difference..

*Try these:*

*Spoiler*: _1_ 







*Spoiler*: _2_


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 5, 2007)

Saito said:


> Yeah I did...I will upload it for you and see if it makes a difference..
> 
> *Try these:*
> 
> ...


Nope, white still shows up. : /


----------



## Saito (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you uploading them from your computer or you are uploading them in a Image Host?


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 5, 2007)

Saito said:


> Are you uploading them from your computer or you are uploading them in a Image Host?


My comp; someone made this chibi for me.  

I think you actually have to cut all of it out except for the chibi itself..


----------



## Tousen (Oct 5, 2007)

1. your sig

2. kaguya that picture is already transparent...what web browser are you using?


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 5, 2007)

Tousen said:


> 1. your sig
> 
> 2. kaguya that picture is already transparent...what web browser are you using?


1. Sorry

2. Firefox

I don't think that it just needs to be transparent.  I see other people with chibis as their avas, but white doesn't show up.


----------



## Saito (Oct 5, 2007)

Its probably becuase the dimensions are too big..
I will resize it and make it transparent now...


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 5, 2007)

Saito said:


> Its probably becuase the dimensions are too big..
> I will resize it and make it transparent now...


Yea, it just needs to be 150x150.


----------



## Saito (Oct 5, 2007)

*Try this:*

*Spoiler*: __ 









Sorry Tousen


----------



## Tousen (Oct 5, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Try this:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...







please remove your sig dude


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 5, 2007)

Is anyone doing mine?

Not being pushy just wondering.


----------



## Saito (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't notice it...I will work on it now 
Unless you're working on it Tousen....


----------



## Tousen (Oct 5, 2007)

your kinda stuck with that reborn image just to let you know


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 5, 2007)

Tousen said:


> your kinda stuck with that reborn image just to let you know



Thats fine.


----------



## Saito (Oct 5, 2007)

Wait...so you don't want me to try to transparency it?


----------



## Fai (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a request to make, please~

Stock: X
Size: Anything within limits.
Comments: Just the guy would be good, but if you are able to keep the little texts (Wiggle, Klack!, Klack!) and the "Happy Halloween" without it going over the forum limits, that would be really awesome. 

Thanks in advance. +Rep to whoever makes it.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 5, 2007)

can you resize it too,so it can fit in my sig,please.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 5, 2007)

Kusanagi. said:


> I have a request to make, please~
> 
> Stock: X
> Size: Anything within limits.
> ...



i love halloween pictures 


if you can do it..then do it saito


----------



## Tousen (Oct 5, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> can you resize it too,so it can fit in my sig,please.



ill take this one as well since i think i still have it


----------



## Usagi (Oct 5, 2007)

Just Rukia please~


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 5, 2007)

Saito said:


> Wait...so you don't want me to try to transparency it?



Yes please.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 5, 2007)

*please let me know if you need resizing.

reps will be nice

if you chose to credit please use name of thread

Thank you and come again *


----------



## Fai (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you mind if I ask you to make it somewhat bigger? :]
Awesome, you were able to keep the text!



> i love halloween pictures


Ditto~


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 5, 2007)

Tousen said:


> *please let me know if you need resizing.
> 
> reps will be nice
> 
> ...


Words can not describe how much win and justice you are,Tousen-Taicho!!
thank u.will rep you when I can!!


----------



## Tousen (Oct 5, 2007)

Usagi said:


> Just Rukia please~










@*Kusanagi*.- you want it bigger..just give me the dimensions 

@*tk* do you still have the avi i made you?


----------



## Saito (Oct 5, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Yes please.


Ok...I will do it then


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 5, 2007)

Tousen said:


> @*Kusanagi*.- you want it bigger..just give me the dimensions
> 
> @*tk* do you still have the avi i made you?


Yes... and I'll use that to go with my sig.Thanks again.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 5, 2007)

Saito said:


> Ok...I will do it then



Thx alot Saito, you're my hero


----------



## Tousen (Oct 5, 2007)

Kusanagi. said:


> Do you mind if I ask you to make it somewhat bigger? :]
> Awesome, you were able to keep the text!
> 
> 
> Ditto~


----------



## Saito (Oct 6, 2007)

*naledge87:*
I couldn't get rid of the text on his leg...


*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Tousen (Oct 6, 2007)

Saito said:


> *naledge87:*
> I couldn't get rid of the text on his leg...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Resized_



see i told you


----------



## Raizen (Oct 6, 2007)

Can you guys please cut this out for me?


----------



## Saito (Oct 6, 2007)

Tousen said:


> see i told you
> I know it was prety hard





Lincoln said:


> Can you guys please cut this out for me?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I will do it


----------



## Saito (Oct 6, 2007)

*Lincoln:*

*Spoiler*: _Original Size_ 








*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Raizen (Oct 6, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Lincoln:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Original Size_
> 
> ...



Could you add a black border to it?


----------



## Saito (Oct 6, 2007)

Sure 

*Lincoln:*


*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Raizen (Oct 6, 2007)

Saito said:


> Sure
> 
> *Lincoln:*
> 
> ...



Thanks Saito  I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Saito (Oct 6, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Thanks Saito  I'll rep you when I can.


Sure ok, no problem


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 6, 2007)

Saito said:


> *naledge87:*
> I couldn't get rid of the text on his leg...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Resized_



Thx Saito.

I'll rep you when I can, you do all my requests so I have to "spread the love around" before I can rep you again.

Your the best


----------



## Jaejoong (Oct 6, 2007)

Can you guys just cut out the image instead of making a transparency? If so...
Stock: Link

The guy in the middle; Lelouch.
No need to resize. 
Thanks.


----------



## Saito (Oct 6, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Thx Saito.
> 
> I'll rep you when I can, you do all my requests so I have to "spread the love around" before I can rep you again.
> 
> Your the best


You're welcome and no problem 
Thanks for the compliment 


Shinn said:


> Can you guys just cut out the image instead of making a transparency? If so...
> Stock: Link
> 
> The guy in the middle; Lelouch.
> ...


So you just want Lelouch?....ok I will do it


----------



## Saito (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry I took so long Shinn


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Oct 6, 2007)

can you do this for me?



make a little bigger if possible but not to big......ill rep and cred...


----------



## Jaejoong (Oct 6, 2007)

Saito said:


> Sorry I took so long Shinn



Looks great, thanks. +rep.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 7, 2007)

Please cut out the sky in the background & take away the text in the lower corner.

And could you please give me a resized version( I want to put it in my sig)

THX


----------



## Saito (Oct 7, 2007)

deidara_x3 said:


> i would like everything except his name in the picture.
> it totally destroys the atmosphere of it and it really pisses me off. lol
> can you take it out w/o it looking like it was just cut out?
> and maybe size it down a little bit? thanks a bunch.


You just want the word "Sasuke" out? 
Sorry, that's not a transparency....


naledge87 said:


> Please cut out the sky in the background & take away the text in the lower corner.
> 
> And could you please give me a resized version( I want to put it in my sig)
> THX


Ok I will do it


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Oct 7, 2007)

hope im not getting skipped?


----------



## Saito (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh I didn't see it :seatdrop
I'm sorry...


Ichiro Miyata said:


> can you do this for me?
> 
> 
> 
> make a little bigger if possible but not to big......ill rep and cred...


I will get to it right away


----------



## Bad Milk (Oct 7, 2007)

Ichiro Miyata said:


> can you do this for me?
> 
> 
> 
> make a little bigger if possible but not to big......ill rep and cred...



Can I do this one Saito? I'd like to take up a position at this shop if that's okay.


----------



## Saito (Oct 7, 2007)

Sure Bad Milk 


Good Luck


----------



## Bad Milk (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks.

*Ichiro Miyata:*



Let me know if any changes need to be made.


----------



## Saito (Oct 7, 2007)

*naledge87:*

*Spoiler*: _Original Size_ 




[/URL]




*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 7, 2007)

Saito said:


> *naledge87:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Original Size_
> 
> ...



THX SAITO. I'll rep you when I can(you know I always do), lol


----------



## Saito (Oct 7, 2007)

You're welcome naledge87 
I trust you, lol


----------



## Tousen (Oct 7, 2007)

*Bad Milk*

*I Would like one without the name and one with the name and i would like the image bigger..Make a decent Sig size*


----------



## Bad Milk (Oct 7, 2007)

Tousen said:


> *Bad Milk*
> 
> *I Would like one without the name and one with the name and i would like the image bigger..Make a decent Sig size*



A test? I'm on it!

EDIT: Done


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiraishi (Oct 7, 2007)

Is my sig transparent?

If not, can you just make it have a clear background? I don't need it resized.


----------



## Bad Milk (Oct 7, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> Is my sig transparent?
> 
> If not, can you just make it have a clear background? I don't need it resized.



I'll do it, and turn off your sig.

EDIT: Done.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Rep + Cred (Credit not manditory)


----------



## Tousen (Oct 8, 2007)

well since your already doing request i guess i might as give you a job..put you need to do some touch up work on your work


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 8, 2007)

Stock: 

Sig Request: Can you cut both Nihilus and Atris and their lightsabers? Also, if possible and not too hard, can you also keep the glow (and the effect of the slash) from the lightsabers? 
Size: Whatever you think would be good for a sig, and it shouldn't stretch the page.

Also can you make a 125x125 avvy with the head of Nihilus (the guy with the red lightsaber).

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Peak (Oct 8, 2007)

​Just take out the white spaces.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 8, 2007)

Someone do that.

I'll rep.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 8, 2007)

Just take out the white spaces please.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 8, 2007)

Peak said:


> ​Just take out the white spaces.





Kenpachi said:


> Someone do that.
> 
> I'll rep.





Berri-chan said:


> Just take out the white spaces please.




I am currently away from my computer right now but if nobody does these within the next 2-3 hours i will have them all done


----------



## Saito (Oct 8, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> Stock:
> 
> Sig Request: Can you cut both Nihilus and Atris and their lightsabers? Also, if possible and not too hard, can you also keep the glow (and the effect of the slash) from the lightsabers?
> Size: Whatever you think would be good for a sig, and it shouldn't stretch the page.
> ...


I got yours Sieglein 

*EDIT:* It's pretty hard so it will take some time D:


----------



## Tousen (Oct 8, 2007)

*As Promised..If you want me to change the size to any please let me know if not

Rep & Cred( Cred is optional(if cred please use the name of the thread))*








*Spoiler*: _Berri-Chan_ 




*his fingers are white so im sorry it came out like that *


----------



## Barry. (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Tousen. I don't mind the fingers


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 8, 2007)

Can you resize it a bit.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 8, 2007)

bigger or smaller?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 8, 2007)

What the hell? 

Smaller


----------



## Tousen (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _lol srry_ 



*400x245*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 8, 2007)

Its full of sex.

*reps*

EDIT: ran out of rep today, will rep tomorrow.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 8, 2007)

a grown as man and a little girl and your saying its full of sex..I might have to report you to somebody...lol


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Oct 8, 2007)

Bad Milk said:


> Thanks.
> 
> *Ichiro Miyata:*
> 
> ...



I cant even see it......


----------



## Tousen (Oct 8, 2007)

Ichiro Miyata said:


> I cant even see it......




*Spoiler*: _try now_ 




*im sure you already know what to do *


----------



## Bad Milk (Oct 8, 2007)

That's my bad, photobucket crapped out.

EDIT: I think I got it fixed.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 9, 2007)

Please take away everthing except zoro, sanji, the boat, and the text near the end of the boat that says "One Piece let me see what you can do".

Can you give me a resized version as well(Its gonna go in my sig)

And Saito sry its taking me so long to rep you for the last one I will rep you in a couple of hours(I over reped today)

THX


----------



## Homura (Oct 9, 2007)

I came here cause Tousen wanted me to come over here. lol


----------



## Soul Vibe (Oct 9, 2007)

omg why havent i seen this thread before :amazed

1. i would like this image transparency'd please
2. leave just the spartan, the gun (including the blade on the back) and the flames coming out.  You can leave some lines or something near the feet to indicate ground...it doesnt have to be that actual ground.
3. resize it to around...oh let's say 400 height.  Whatever the width of the resulting image would be i dont know.

reps and credit to whoever does it, thanks in advance! =]


----------



## Kage (Oct 9, 2007)

i'd like this transparency'd PLEASE!



i just want a clean shot of the logo without all the black or messing with it's current size. this was my attempt at it



bad isn't it? i knew i would need help. anyone willing will have my eternal gratitude...and reps or course


----------



## Tousen (Oct 9, 2007)

Karin said:


> I came here cause Tousen wanted me to come over here. lol



well get to work and we will see what you can do


----------



## Hio (Oct 9, 2007)

Can someone make this transparent please

Thnx, reps will be given


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Oct 9, 2007)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _try now_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks Tousen, reps and cred to you


----------



## Saito (Oct 9, 2007)

Espada said:


> omg why havent i seen this thread before :amazed
> 
> 1. i would like this image transparency'd please
> 2. leave just the spartan, the gun (including the blade on the back) and the flames coming out.  You can leave some lines or something near the feet to indicate ground...it doesnt have to be that actual ground.
> ...





kageneko said:


> i'd like this transparency'd PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hio said:


> Can someone make this transparent please
> 
> Thnx, reps will be given


I guess I will try my luck at these requests...
Also I'm still working on your request Sieglein


----------



## Tousen (Oct 9, 2007)

you dont have to do all of them..We should have 3 new people now including bad milk


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 9, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Please take away everthing except zoro, sanji, the boat, and the text near the end of the boat that says "One Piece let me see what you can do".
> 
> Can you give me a resized version as well(Its gonna go in my sig)
> 
> ...



Done.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 9, 2007)

THX Bear


----------



## Saito (Oct 9, 2007)

Tousen said:


> you dont have to do all of them..We should have 3 new people now including bad milk


Ok... 
I just saw that nobody had replied..so I guess I will do Hio's request and I will leave the rest for the other workers


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 9, 2007)

Espada said:


> omg why havent i seen this thread before :amazed
> 
> 1. i would like this image transparency'd please
> 2. leave just the spartan, the gun (including the blade on the back) and the flames coming out.  You can leave some lines or something near the feet to indicate ground...it doesnt have to be that actual ground.
> ...



Done.


*Spoiler*: __ 





I hope you don't mind me leaving the lines out that you wanted. If you still want the lines in to indicate a ground. I'll add it. But personally, I think it looks better without it.

As you can see I had a little fun with the flames. Smudged it out a few. Hope  that's cool with you.  





Rep appreciated but not necessary.

If you cred, use the thread title


----------



## Saito (Oct 9, 2007)

*Hio:*

*Spoiler*: _Here ya go_


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 9, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Done.


THX Bear


----------



## Needless2say (Oct 9, 2007)

Can someone do this for me please? 


I want Sasuke and Sakura to show and everything else transparent.


----------



## Saito (Oct 9, 2007)

Needless2say said:


> Can someone do this for me please?
> 
> 
> I want Sasuke and Sakura to show and everything else transparent.



*Here ya go:*

*Spoiler*: _Original Size_ 








*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 9, 2007)

Link removed
Just the chick
Senior Sig size


----------



## Tousen (Oct 9, 2007)

Kamina Prinny said:


> Link removed
> Just the chick
> Senior Sig size




*Spoiler*: _Sorry I Was Curious_ 






*Reps would be nice and cred isnt needed if you dont want to..The Sigs is 400x332*


----------



## Soul Vibe (Oct 9, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



hmm will it take a while to add the lines?  Im just curious as to how it would look.

but that looks awesome anyways, thanks


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 9, 2007)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sorry I Was Curious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would but I need to spread it around before I can. Kick ass work as always


----------



## Homura (Oct 9, 2007)

kageneko said:


> i'd like this transparency'd PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a better quality stock for this? Because of the red glow fading onto the black bg not to mention the low quality, it would be rather difficult for me to make it look good.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 9, 2007)

Espada said:


> hmm will it take a while to add the lines?  Im just curious as to how it would look.
> 
> but that looks awesome anyways, thanks



It wouldn't take long. It would take long to figure out which position the line would be best set at. Especially with the way his feet are. What would probably be best is to add the shadow. Like so ....  


*Spoiler*: __ 








EDIT:

Fixed the image tags.


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Oct 9, 2007)

Could someone help with this.  I want the emblem but no white bg, no need to resize.


----------



## Needless2say (Oct 9, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Here ya go:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Original Size_
> 
> ...



Thank you!!! 

*reps*


----------



## Homura (Oct 9, 2007)

Uzumaki~Kakashi said:


> Could someone help with this.  I want the emblem but no white bg, no need to resize.





Here you go


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 9, 2007)

Uzumaki~Kakashi said:


> Could someone help with this.  I want the emblem but no white bg, no need to resize.




done..



aaa fuck me, i didnt know karin got to it first
oo and remove your sig karin.


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Oct 9, 2007)

^Thank you very much!


----------



## Soul Vibe (Oct 9, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> It wouldn't take long. It would take long to figure out which position the line would be best set at. Especially with the way his feet are. What would probably be best is to add the shadow. Like so ....



aah okay.  Hmmm that one looks hella nice too 

im confuddled about which one to use now.  But they both look insanely awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Tousen (Oct 9, 2007)

looks like business is flowing well


----------



## Barry. (Oct 10, 2007)

Need some more help please. I want only Ikki and everything else transparent. The image is a bit large.


And Could you resize it to a decent sig size please?


----------



## Kage (Oct 10, 2007)

Karin said:


> Do you have a better quality stock for this? Because of the red glow fading onto the black bg not to mention the low quality, it would be rather difficult for me to make it look good.



i don't believe i do would changing the file type alter the quality in any way?


----------



## Homura (Oct 10, 2007)

Berri-chan said:


> Need some more help please. I want only Ikki and everything else transparent. The image is a bit large.
> 
> 
> And Could you resize it to a decent sig size please?



I'll try my luck on this.



kageneko said:


> i don't believe i do would changing the file type alter the quality in any way?



No, I need a better, higher quality stock.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





can you just leave Sai alone with out the green?!
please!!!


----------



## Homura (Oct 10, 2007)

For Berri-Chan:



Taking over for Tousen.
For Hissori:


----------



## Kage (Oct 10, 2007)

Karin said:


> No, I need a better, higher quality stock.



crap. ah well. thanks anyway. guess i'll have to manage without it.

oops. forgot to get rid of my sig. so sorry!


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 10, 2007)

Karin said:


> For Berri-Chan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tahnsk ill rep you as soon as im able too


----------



## Barry. (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Karin. It looks great.

*Reps*


----------



## Hio (Oct 10, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Hio:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Here ya go_



Thnx +rep for you


----------



## Tousen (Oct 10, 2007)

*please people dont forget to turn off your sigs *


----------



## Homura (Oct 10, 2007)

kageneko said:


> crap. ah well. thanks anyway. guess i'll have to manage without it.
> 
> oops. forgot to get rid of my sig. so sorry!



Yeah, sorry about that. You know you can always request something different, so don't hesitate to do so.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 10, 2007)

welcome to the team karin


----------



## Homura (Oct 10, 2007)

Yay! Glad to be of help.


----------



## Kage (Oct 10, 2007)

Karin said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. You know you can always request something different, so don't hesitate to do so.




really? then can i request the removal of the white around my avy?


----------



## Homura (Oct 10, 2007)

Sure, I can do that. Just give me a bit.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 10, 2007)

kageneko said:


> i'd like this transparency'd PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Karin said:


> Do you have a better quality stock for this? Because of the red glow fading onto the black bg not to mention the low quality, it would be rather difficult for me to make it look good.



You should be able to work your magic on this pic Karin ...



That's if kageneko still wants it done 

Btw ... welcome to the team


----------



## Homura (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's Kageneko's request.



@Bear: I'll try my luck with that. Thanks lol


----------



## Tousen (Oct 10, 2007)

Karin said:


> Yay! Glad to be of help.





you cant help by removing your sig


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 10, 2007)

Karin said:


> I came here cause Tousen wanted me to come over here. lol



Your the best thing since this thread.


----------



## Kage (Oct 10, 2007)

Karin said:


> Here's Kageneko's request.
> 
> 
> 
> @Bear: I'll try my luck with that. Thanks lol



 thank you!



Bear Walken said:


> You should be able to work your magic on this pic Karin ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's if kageneko still wants it done



yes i do.
sankyuu!*reps*


----------



## Homura (Oct 10, 2007)

Tousen said:


> you cant help by removing your sig



Fixed! My bad 



kageneko said:


> thank you!



You're welcome


----------



## Homura (Oct 10, 2007)

For Kageneko again:



I tried lol


----------



## Kage (Oct 10, 2007)

Karin said:


> For Kageneko again:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried lol



it's beautiful!!!!!! *overuse of wtf smiley. system crash*
Thank you sooo much!!!! more reps for you!!!

whoops. looks like you'll have to wait a while for that rep. sorry bout that^_^


----------



## Saito (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome Karin 


mootz said:


> uh.. hi
> 
> i have a request for transparency if you will
> 
> ...


I will do your request right now..

*Here ya go:*

*Spoiler*: _Original Size_ 








*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Homura (Oct 11, 2007)

kageneko said:


> it's beautiful!!!!!! *overuse of wtf smiley. system crash*
> Thank you sooo much!!!! more reps for you!!!
> 
> whoops. looks like you'll have to wait a while for that rep. sorry bout that^_^



Haha, glad you liked it.



Saito said:


> Welcome Karin



Thanks


----------



## kidloco (Oct 11, 2007)

tousen new work and tell me when is finish becuase i have bad memorie XD



want reduce taht pic to not get mod annoy 

trasparency

^^


----------



## Homura (Oct 11, 2007)

For Kidloco:


----------



## Franky (Oct 11, 2007)

Making a request in 3, 2, 1.

can you trancsparency the background (the smoke around his feet can be left alone)? And can you re-size it to mod appropriate? Thanks ahead of time!

Image:


----------



## Homura (Oct 11, 2007)

For Franky:


----------



## Franky (Oct 11, 2007)

Karin said:


> For Franky:



thanks a lot


----------



## Homura (Oct 11, 2007)

No problem, glad you liked it. 

Credit and Rep are always appreciative


----------



## Beluga (Oct 12, 2007)

> I heard you like Gin!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



THESE!

Poor Sin


----------



## Beluga (Oct 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ just Gin XD_ 











YA! THANKS!


----------



## Homura (Oct 12, 2007)

Beluga said:


> I heard you like Gin!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Alright I'll get right on it. And I'm assuming that I have to take out the backgrounds of both pics?


----------



## Tousen (Oct 12, 2007)

i think somebody needs to go to the first page and read the rules


----------



## Homura (Oct 12, 2007)

Beluga said:


> *Spoiler*: _ just Gin XD_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I see. Alright just give me some time on it.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 12, 2007)

karin before you go work crazy you do know its only 2 request per person per day right?


----------



## Beluga (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes Karin!  thank you! 



Tousen said:


> i think somebody needs to go to the first page and read the rules



My stomach hurts.


----------



## Homura (Oct 12, 2007)

Tousen said:


> karin before you go work crazy you do know its only 2 request per person per day right?



Yeah, I'll just have to pick two of the pics of my choosing then.


----------



## Homura (Oct 12, 2007)

For Beluga:


*Spoiler*: __ 










I'll just do the other one tomorrow if you want. Just make another request then.
Credit and Rep are always appreciative.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 12, 2007)

MY GIN!   

I  CAN'T WAIT FOR THE OTHERS! GING GING GINGIGINGIGUGNG!!!

THANK YOU

*REPS*

*SAVES*


----------



## Homura (Oct 12, 2007)

Glad you liked it


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 12, 2007)

Okay this seems like it will be a lot of work.  Remove all the words, lettering, whatever besides the big Vongola 7 7 in the middle.  Keep the lines but transparent everything else.  Basically transparent every black background.  Delete the side stuff too where it say Vongola 77 and have the writing and stuff.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2007)

I would love you with mouth. 

And scale it down, if you could, it's too long. 

And this too, lol


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 12, 2007)

Doc the Robot


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2007)

I know, the avatar is transparent there, but it won't work in the avatar space.

As I'm sure you can see.


----------



## Saito (Oct 12, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will do it 


Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Doc the Robot


turn off your sig....


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2007)

I can't rep you, as I'm out for today, but I will...


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 12, 2007)

Saito said:


> I will do it
> 
> turn off your sig....



I been turn off my sig.


----------



## Saito (Oct 12, 2007)

*Dr. Boskov Krevorkian:*

*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 




*Spoiler*: _Original Size_ 



]




*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2007)

I love you.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 12, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian

Turn off your sig please



*I WILL TURN MINE OFF UNTIL I RETURN..YOU GUYS HOLD DOWN THE FORTE FOR ME*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 12, 2007)

Your a real boss Tousen.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm having high expectations of this  I need it to be really really perfect. Try not to miss out on the straws.

Also, can you resize it just a tiny bit? It's a bit too big for this forum.

Rep will be added!


----------



## Saito (Oct 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> I'm having high expectations of this  I need it to be really really perfect. Try not to miss out on the straws.
> 
> Also, can you resize it just a tiny bit? It's a bit too big for this forum.
> 
> Rep will be added!


I will try


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> I'm having high expectations of this  I need it to be really really perfect. Try not to miss out on the straws.
> 
> Also, can you resize it just a tiny bit? It's a bit too big for this forum.
> 
> Rep will be added!



The guy in your avy is Wesker?  If so, Nice!!!!


----------



## Homura (Oct 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> I'm having high expectations of this  I need it to be really really perfect. Try not to miss out on the straws.
> 
> Also, can you resize it just a tiny bit? It's a bit too big for this forum.
> 
> Rep will be added!





How's this?

EDIT: Crap, didn't know Saito was also doing it. Knew I should have posted something before I started working on it.


----------



## Saito (Oct 12, 2007)

*Goku:*


*Spoiler*: _Resized_ 









EDIT: Crap, Karin D:


----------



## Birkin (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll rep you both for the work anyway 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 12, 2007)

I guess mines is a lot of work huh?  Well I'm in no rush.


----------



## Franky (Oct 12, 2007)

Can you transparency this? All I would like to have is Zoro, with a transparent background. Sorry to sound rude, but i'm in sort of a rush, so I wanted to ask if whomever does it could try to do it quickly, please. Rep for whoever does it! Thanks!

Picture:


----------



## Saito (Oct 12, 2007)

I got this one 
*
Franky:*


----------



## Gene (Oct 12, 2007)

Could I get two versions? One with the dangos and one without them. I'll resize it myself when you're done. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Saito (Oct 12, 2007)

Here ya go


----------



## Beluga (Oct 13, 2007)

Wheres muh other Gins?!?! 

SaiSai works here as well?


----------



## Saito (Oct 13, 2007)

Beluga said:


> Wheres muh other Gins?!?!
> 
> SaiSai works here as well?


Which Gins?

Yeah, I work here Kim


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 13, 2007)

A day later and my request wasn't done?


----------



## Saito (Oct 13, 2007)

*Rockst☆r Sin:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 13, 2007)

Can you please resize it for me?  450 x 450.  Reps sent.


----------



## Saito (Oct 13, 2007)

*Here ya go:*


----------



## Beluga (Oct 13, 2007)

Saito said:


> Which Gins?
> 
> Yeah, I work here Kim





[/SPOILER]


> *Spoiler*: __


THANK YOU! KARIN YA FORGOT BOUT MEH!


----------



## Homura (Oct 13, 2007)

Ah I'm sorry! I didn't know about your request till now.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 13, 2007)

T__________________T I'm hurt.

XD XD


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 13, 2007)

hmm could I have this made transparent? I tried doing it myself but it was too much work.XD


*Spoiler*: __ 








also could it be slightly smaller? Something that would fit in my sig please.


----------



## Homura (Oct 13, 2007)

Vyse said:


> hmm could I have this made transparent? I tried doing it myself but it was too much work.XD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Alright, I'll take care of it.


----------



## Beluga (Oct 13, 2007)

Am I not taking care of?!


----------



## Homura (Oct 13, 2007)

How's this?


----------



## Saito (Oct 13, 2007)

Beluga said:


> Am I not taking care of?!


Hey Kim 

Heres the GIF:


----------



## Beluga (Oct 13, 2007)

I R FUCKING IN LOVE!  THJANKL RUOGTJOPRG THANK YOU!


----------



## Homura (Oct 13, 2007)

Saito saves the day once again. *feels bad for not tending to Beluga*


----------



## Beluga (Oct 13, 2007)

It'sh okey Karin!  I think you have better things to do!  SaiSai ish good too!


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 13, 2007)

Can you please cut out everything except luffy and sogeking.

Please give me a resized version as well.

I was trying to do it on my laptop(been trying to do transparencies on my own lately) but the damn thing crashed 

THX


----------



## Saito (Oct 13, 2007)

Beluga said:


> I R FUCKING IN LOVE!  THJANKL RUOGTJOPRG THANK YOU!





Karin said:


> Saito saves the day once again. *feels bad for not tending to Beluga*


*feels bad also* 


Beluga said:


> It'sh okey Karin!  I think you have better things to do!  SaiSai ish good too!


SaiSai ish good too! 


naledge87 said:


> Can you please cut out everything except luffy and sogeking.
> 
> Please give me a resized version as well.
> 
> ...


I will do it  
..but who's sogeking?


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 13, 2007)

Saito said:


> I will do it
> ..but who's sogeking?



The guy standing back to back with luffy(its usopp)


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Oct 13, 2007)

Can you please cut out the white with this one?  To where its just the pictures?  If its not too much trouble.  Thank you.


----------



## Saito (Oct 13, 2007)

*naledge87:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



pics removed



*Southwest Strangla:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 13, 2007)

THX Saito your a life saver, I have to go find some people that deserver reps so I can rep you again(I have to spread some rep before I can rep you again).

Thx 

*Edit:* I've got them now saito, so could you delete them from your post plz.


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 13, 2007)

Karin said:


> How's this?



Why thank you. I love it 

*reps*


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks a bunch Saito!  *rapes*


----------



## Charizard (Oct 13, 2007)

i only want vegeta showing.


----------



## Bad Milk (Oct 14, 2007)

Edicius said:


> i only want vegeta showing.



I'll do this, and turn off your sigs you guys.

This good?


----------



## Charizard (Oct 14, 2007)

Bad Milk said:


> I'll do this, and turn off your sigs you guys.
> 
> This good?



yea it looks good except the top of his right arm looks messed up to me. any way u can fix that?


----------



## Bad Milk (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry 'bout that.

Try this.



And please turn off your sig.


----------



## Charizard (Oct 14, 2007)

Bad Milk said:


> Sorry 'bout that.
> 
> Try this.
> 
> ...



shoulder still looks a little bumby. if u cant fix it i'll take i guess.


----------



## Homura (Oct 14, 2007)

Edicius said:


> shoulder still looks a little bumby. if u cant fix it i'll take i guess.



I could try cleaning it up for you if you want.


----------



## Loki (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd like this transparent and around 280x280


----------



## Saito (Oct 14, 2007)

Loki said:


> I'd like this transparent and around 280x280


I got this one...

*Here ya go:*


----------



## Charizard (Oct 14, 2007)

Karin said:


> I could try cleaning it up for you if you want.



sure. i'll just rep both of u then


----------



## Bad Milk (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah, sorry about that, I've been having to use my labtop lately and it's hard to cut stuff out without a mouse...


----------



## Charizard (Oct 14, 2007)

Bad Milk said:


> Yeah, sorry about that, I've been having to use my labtop lately and it's hard to cut stuff out without a mouse...



well its really damn good for a pad instead of a mouse! its just that shoulder...


----------



## Homura (Oct 14, 2007)

Edicius:


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 14, 2007)

can you make this trans for me??please?


----------



## Bad Milk (Oct 14, 2007)

Please turn off your sig.



Rep if you use.


----------



## Charizard (Oct 14, 2007)

Karin said:


> Edicius:



thnx 4 fixing his shoulder! i'll rep bouth u guys!


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 14, 2007)

Bad Milk said:


> Please turn off your sig.
> 
> 
> 
> Rep if you use.


Can you give me URL? I can't copy image...


----------



## Bad Milk (Oct 14, 2007)

should work, rehost it yourself.


----------



## Circe (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Homura (Oct 15, 2007)

How's this?


----------



## Totitos (Oct 15, 2007)

I only want Kira and his stand(the dude on his back)



I want him and the bullets with the little stands 

double rep will be given 

thanks Karin


----------



## Homura (Oct 15, 2007)

For Gutts:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Totitos (Oct 15, 2007)

can you rezise them into 284 X 400 please?


----------



## Homura (Oct 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Couldn't get it to to your exact dimensions since I would risk stretching out the image.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks Karin <3


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 15, 2007)

I think I can help with this. How do I get evaluated or do I wait for Tousen to come back and ask him directly?


----------



## Saito (Oct 15, 2007)

turn off your sig....


Nae'blis said:


> I think I can help with this. How do I get evaluated or do I wait for Tousen to come back and ask him directly?


Well, yeah I guess you do have to wait for Tousen to get back 

BTW great job taking care of the shop Karin and Bad Milk


----------



## Loki (Oct 16, 2007)

this transparent


----------



## Homura (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll get right on it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh, my first request in this thread. xD


*Spoiler*: __ 




I want the whole part with Kurogane holding his sword including the dead lady in aswell.




Same dimension, no resizing it, please. Cred and Rep afterwards!

EDIT: Finished changing the pic.


----------



## Saito (Oct 16, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Oh, my first request in this thread. xD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I got this...lol ok


----------



## Homura (Oct 16, 2007)

For Loki:


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 16, 2007)

...


----------



## Franky (Oct 16, 2007)

all but brook and his cane need to be gone

Credit+Rep for whomever does this


----------



## Charizard (Oct 16, 2007)

can someone plz make this transparent for me?


and a senior sized avy to go with it plz? (150X150)

EDIT: sry 4 not turning off my sig b4 i was in a hurry.


----------



## Homura (Oct 16, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> ...



Do you want the parts of the flower and the bird intact? Cause if you do then you need a much better stock cause it's going to be hard to do so with at least cutting out part of it. Unless you just want Temari then this stock is fine.


----------



## Gene (Oct 16, 2007)

You know the drill.


----------



## Homura (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll try to fulfill all the requests right now.


----------



## Bad Milk (Oct 16, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> ...



I'll take this one Karin, I might be able to get around to some other time permitting.

EDIT:



Rehost yourself, and rep please.


----------



## Homura (Oct 16, 2007)

Pick up! Will be adding more to this once I'm finished with it.

Gene:



Franky:


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 17, 2007)

_

Just Huey and Riley, please.  :]

And there's no need to re-size it._


----------



## Homura (Oct 17, 2007)

Mycaelis:



If someone can take care of Edicius' request then that would be great. If not I'll take a continue to take a shot at it. x.x


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 17, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Oh, my first request in this thread. xD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Finished changing the pic for my request incase someone missed it.


----------



## Homura (Oct 17, 2007)

For Shiro Amada:


----------



## Franky (Oct 17, 2007)

Karin said:


> Pick up! Will be adding more to this once I'm finished with it.
> 
> Gene:
> 
> ...



Thank you~ I'll rep you when it begins to let me again


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 17, 2007)

Bad Milk said:


> I'll take this one Karin, I might be able to get around to some other time permitting.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!
*reps*


----------



## Gene (Oct 17, 2007)

Remove the bg.


----------



## Circe (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Saito (Oct 17, 2007)

Gene said:


> Remove the bg.



I will do them 

*Circe:*

Turn off your sig...

*Gene:*


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 17, 2007)

Karin said:


> Mycaelis:
> 
> 
> 
> *If someone can take care of Edicius' request then that would be great.* If not I'll take a continue to take a shot at it. x.x



I'll do his/hers/whatever


----------



## Franky (Oct 17, 2007)

Can you make everything except Franky, the screen shot and its border and the tape in the corner transparent? Also, can you re-size it to make the Mods happy?


Thank You!


----------



## Bad Milk (Oct 17, 2007)

Franky said:


> Can you make everything except Franky, the screen shot and its border and the tape in the corner transparent? Also, can you re-size it to make the Mods happy?
> 
> 
> Thank You!



I'm on it.

EDIT:


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 17, 2007)

Edicius said:


> can someone plz make this transparent for me?
> 
> 
> and a senior sized avy to go with it plz? (150X150)
> ...



Done.

Original Size ....


Sig Size ...


Avy Size (150x150) ...

*Spoiler*: __ 





I suck at avatars so I just did what I usually see what's done around here by the others ...











Credit the thread


----------



## Franky (Oct 17, 2007)

Bad Milk said:


> I'm on it.
> 
> EDIT:



Thank you!


----------



## Tousen (Oct 18, 2007)

well it looks like business is flowing pretty well..But i do see one too many sigs then what i wanted to see


----------



## Homura (Oct 18, 2007)

Well lookie here, the big cheese is back. :amazed


----------



## Raizen (Oct 18, 2007)

Can you guys make transparent please?


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 18, 2007)

Can someone do this for me?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 18, 2007)

*negs*

Tousen, so how do I get to help?


----------



## Charizard (Oct 18, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Done.
> 
> Original Size ....
> 
> ...



thnx its fucking awesome!


----------



## Homura (Oct 18, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> Can someone do this for me?





Credit and Rep appreciative.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 18, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Can you guys make transparent please?



Im sorry but you might have to wait till Bear gets back since he is pretty much the one that does Gifs.. as far as i know



6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> Can someone do this for me?



Turn off your sig 



Nae'blis said:


> *negs*
> 
> Tousen, so how do I get to help?



 ???


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 18, 2007)

Could you please make the background transparent? Please? 

Will raep.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 18, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Could you please make the background transparent? Please?
> 
> Will raep.




looks like im the only one here


----------



## Homura (Oct 18, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Could you please make the background transparent? Please?
> 
> Will raep.



Here you go:


----------



## Tousen (Oct 18, 2007)

ok so i guess im not doing it anymore


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 18, 2007)

Karin said:


> Here you go:



*raeps*

Thank you <3


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 18, 2007)

Tousen said:


> ok so i guess im not doing it anymore


lol karin owned you, lol jk


----------



## Homura (Oct 18, 2007)

Tousen said:


> ok so i guess im not doing it anymore



Wah! I'm sorry Tousen, please don't kill me!


----------



## Tousen (Oct 19, 2007)

if it wasnt for the presence of ghost i would be pretty mad right now


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 19, 2007)

okay, thanks. I'll lurk moar. I was using CS2 9.0 until hard drive crashed.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 19, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Can you guys make transparent please?



Took me a while. But I finally found a better, bigger quality version of this that I can work with. Check back tomorrow. 

EDIT:

This harder than I thought it would be. Give me another day, please


----------



## Arishem (Oct 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/1989/starplatinumqz4.png



Could someone please make its background transparent?


----------



## Homura (Oct 19, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go:



Credit, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 19, 2007)

Can you make this transparent and turn it into a size appropriate for a sig?
Just remove everything except Enrico and the stand behind him.
Also can you cut off his stand's (the white thing holding a CD behind him) head and make it transparent in an 125x125 size (for avvy).

Rep (double if you want because of the two things) and cred will be given.
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 19, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> Can you make this transparent and turn it into a size appropriate for a sig?
> Just remove everything except Enrico and the stand behind him.
> Also can you cut off his stand's (the white thing holding a CD behind him) head and make it transparent in an 125x125 size (for avvy).
> 
> ...



so how is this for the first request? Second one (ava size) pending approval of the first.

Okay, the one above is within the NF sig guidelines, but here is a bigger one anyway.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 19, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> so how is this for the first request? Second one (ava size) pending approval of the first.
> 
> 
> Okay, the one above is within the NF sig guidelines, but here is a bigger one anyway.



Thanks, they rock


----------



## Tousen (Oct 19, 2007)

what the fuck are those things anyway


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 19, 2007)

From Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, stands and stand users.

You should read it, it rocks, and in the OBD there's suddendly a JJBA mania.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 19, 2007)

*Sieglein*: I had to wash the dishes , anyway, this should be it.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks a lot, i hope i didn't give you too much trouble


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 20, 2007)

_Could I get two versions of this?

One with only the orange lineart, and one with only the lineart and the shading.

Thanks in advance._


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's a request. Same dimensions and all.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Totitos (Oct 20, 2007)

I only want Kira (the one in the left) and Killer Queen( the one in the right) :amazed


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 20, 2007)

Do you want the finger at the corner of the white thing to stay or go?


----------



## pajamas (Oct 20, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Do you want the finger at the corner of the white thing to stay or go?


Take it out


----------



## Tousen (Oct 20, 2007)

holy shit 


pajamas your sig please


----------



## pajamas (Oct 20, 2007)

Do you think it'll be too hard o__O


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 20, 2007)

okay, the light shining through her hair made it almost impossible for me to reach the perfection I wanted. Anyway, is this it? I see Tousen lurking, what do you think?

Credit and all that good stuff after approval.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 20, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> okay, the light shining through her hair made it almost impossible for me to reach the perfection I wanted. Anyway, is this it?
> 
> Credit and all that good stuff after approval.


I guess it can't be done then 

I hate how it looks cut out ;[

I'm just going to use my current.

*reps because you tried*


----------



## Tousen (Oct 20, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> _Could I get two versions of this?
> 
> One with only the orange lineart, and one with only the lineart and the shading.
> 
> Thanks in advance._



Im still trying to get yours but i might have to leave it to someone else..I believe im on the verge of breaking my mouse



Shiro Amada said:


> Here's a request. Same dimensions and all.






*Spoiler*: __ 




*
PLEASE REHOST

Reps would be nice credit isnt needed but if so please use TTRS *


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 20, 2007)

Tousen, what do you think?


----------



## Tousen (Oct 20, 2007)

ill be back


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks a bunch, Tousen. I'm repping your ight now. ^_^


----------



## Saito (Oct 20, 2007)

*Totitos:*


*Spoiler*: _Original Size_ 







*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Tousen (Oct 20, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Do you want the finger at the corner of the white thing to stay or go?





pajamas said:


> Take it out





pajamas said:


> Do you think it'll be too hard o__O





Nae'blis said:


> okay, the light shining through her hair made it almost impossible for me to reach the perfection I wanted. Anyway, is this it? I see Tousen lurking, what do you think?
> 
> Credit and all that good stuff after approval.





pajamas said:


> I guess it can't be done then
> 
> I hate how it looks cut out ;[
> 
> ...




let me see if i can get this straight..you want the picture to be transparent and you want the thing she is holding taken out the picture??

if you do that half of her face will be gone..unless im getting this wrong


----------



## Totitos (Oct 20, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Totitos:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Original Size_
> ...



can you make them a bit bigger please :amazed


----------



## Saito (Oct 20, 2007)

Totitos said:


> can you make them a bit bigger please :amazed



*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Saito (Oct 20, 2007)

Totitos said:


> thanks Saito x]
> 
> Wait both of them are in the same pic :amazed
> 
> separete them x[


lol. Here xDD


*Spoiler*: _Original Sizes_ 









*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Totitos (Oct 20, 2007)

lol perfect thanks again Saito


----------



## Peak (Oct 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Just take out the white spaces_ 



​


----------



## Saito (Oct 20, 2007)

Turn off your sig...

*Peak:*


----------



## Peak (Oct 20, 2007)

Saito said:


> Turn off your sig...
> 
> *Peak:*


Thank you & sorry about that.


----------



## Bad Milk (Oct 21, 2007)

Turn off your sig.


----------



## Peak (Oct 21, 2007)

Bad Milk said:


> Turn off your sig.


Fuck I keep forgetting thanks, Bad Milk.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 21, 2007)

turn off your sig Peak


----------



## Peak (Oct 21, 2007)

Totitos said:


> turn off your sig Peak


Thats it.
If I do it again i'm destroying myself.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 21, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Can you guys make transparent please?



Finally, done. 



Credit the thread


----------



## Raizen (Oct 21, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Finally, done.
> 
> 
> 
> Credit the thread



You want me to credit the whole shop instead of just you?


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 21, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> You want me to credit the whole shop instead of just you?



Yah pretty much. Just credit *Tousen's Transparent Request Shop*


----------



## Raizen (Oct 21, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Yah pretty much. Just credit *Tousen's Transparent Request Shop*



Okay then


----------



## Mellie (Oct 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




transparent please. and there's no need to resize it.


----------



## Haruna♥ (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a request for transparency please. 


Image: (No need for Resize)  

Thanks again, you guys. :]


----------



## Saito (Oct 21, 2007)

KakashiSenseiFangirl said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Haruna♥ said:


> I have a request for transparency please.
> 
> 
> Image: (No need for Resize)
> ...




I got these


----------



## Tousen (Oct 21, 2007)

well if you have both of them...then off i go

:can


----------



## Saito (Oct 21, 2007)

Tousen said:


> well if you have both of them...then off i go
> 
> :can


lol. You can have the first request.
I will take Haruna♥'s.

*Haruna♥:*


----------



## Tousen (Oct 21, 2007)

alright give me a second


this is a fucking screenshot isnt it


----------



## Haruna♥ (Oct 21, 2007)

Saito said:


> lol. You can have the first request.
> I will take Haruna♥'s.
> 
> *Haruna♥:*



Thank you very much! 

:3


----------



## Bad Milk (Oct 21, 2007)

Damn, too late to nab any.

Turn off your sig, please.


----------



## Saito (Oct 21, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: _Without The Shading_ 




*Spoiler*: _Original Size_


----------



## Homura (Oct 21, 2007)

Leave some for me guys.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 21, 2007)

KakashiSenseiFangirl said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well if either bad milk or karin whats to give a shot at this one please be my guest..i fucking hate screenshots


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 21, 2007)

zomg murder. Your sig is huge, please disable it! And what exactly is it you want removed?


----------



## Chidoriblade (Oct 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Just the three front Naruto's and the rasenshuriken please! And could it be a size of 400x400.

Thanks.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 21, 2007)

spoiler tag that please


----------



## Chidoriblade (Oct 21, 2007)

Tousen said:


> spoiler tag that please



Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 21, 2007)

KakashiSenseiFangirl said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soul Vibe (Oct 21, 2007)

got another one for you guys 


*Spoiler*: __ 



This, with just the flames and the spartan (including both weapons, hands and back).

make it sig sized please.  (which is...i guess 500x300-ish?)

much appreciated =]


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 22, 2007)

1. Three's a Crowd
2. Please leave as many of the flowers as you can - Obviously keep the people, all of the hair, and the bandage around the hair.  Everything else can be deleted.
3. 450x325


----------



## Mellie (Oct 22, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



sorry Tousen it was a bitch trying to make that transparent. but thanks for trying tho 
thanks Bear


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 22, 2007)

Chidoriblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check back in a couple of minutes


----------



## Homura (Oct 22, 2007)

Chidoriblade said:


> No problem, thanks!
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm breaking any rules of the thread by posting this, but I did RyRyMini's request.
> ...



Oi, next time if you want to help out, try and ask Tousen about it. We can't just have random people doing our work.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Oct 22, 2007)

Karin said:


> Oi, next time if you want to help out, try and ask Tousen about it. We can't just have random people doing our work.




Alright! Once again, I'm sorry.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 22, 2007)

ugh two things.....no you didnt do his request...and turn you sig off


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 22, 2007)

Chidoriblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Version 1 that I fucked around with.


Version 2 that I left alone.


Credit the thread


----------



## Tousen (Oct 22, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> 1. Three's a Crowd
> 2. Please leave as many of the flowers as you can - Obviously keep the people, all of the hair, and the bandage around the hair.  Everything else can be deleted.
> 3. 450x325



*I have to step out for a little while..but i just want my employees..to see this*

here


*if someone can please do this request..i will rep you myself *


----------



## Chidoriblade (Oct 22, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Version 1 that I fucked around with.
> 
> 
> Version 2 that I left alone.
> ...



Thanks! I like the first one!


----------



## Saito (Oct 22, 2007)

Tousen said:


> *I have to step out for a little while..but i just want my employees..to see this*
> 
> here
> 
> ...


If nobody is trying to do that request I will try it


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 22, 2007)

Espada said:


> got another one for you guys
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Done. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





GIMP kept crashing on me. So it took longer to cut this out than it usually would. It's also the reason I couldn't do more with the flames. Stupid GIMP


----------



## Saito (Oct 22, 2007)

*RyRyMini:*


*Spoiler*: _With the Three Photographs_ 










*Spoiler*: _Without the Three Photographs_


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 22, 2007)

OMG, that's so good.  Thank you sooo much =D!  I'm going to use it right away!

@Tousen - Geez, I guess you didn't want me hanging around the Divisions with that bad of a rendering job xD!  No, I'm kidding - thanks for making my request priority!


----------



## Tousen (Oct 22, 2007)

saito i will rep you when my spirit force comes back to me


----------



## Soul Vibe (Oct 22, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thank youuuu 

shame about the thing crashing on you though.  It still looks awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Saito (Oct 23, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> OMG, that's so good.  Thank you sooo much =D!  I'm going to use it right away!
> 
> @Tousen - Geez, I guess you didn't want me hanging around the Divisions with that bad of a rendering job xD!  No, I'm kidding - thanks for making my request priority!


You're welcome 


Tousen said:


> saito i will rep you when my spirit force comes back to me


----------



## Kamina (Oct 24, 2007)

Please just have Shinji in the picture, no white background.

Thanks


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2007)

Vizard said:


> Please just have Shinji in the picture, no white background.
> 
> Thanks




Without the writing beside the hand. Credit this shop


----------



## Kamina (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks man,

i'll credit.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hiya. Render please of this small kanji:



I' ll rep


----------



## Homura (Oct 24, 2007)

Here you go:


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Oct 24, 2007)

Senkyu! Great job.

Rep on the way.

EDIT: Oh, can you revert colors in that giffy to make sign white? I' ll be very glad Karin.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 24, 2007)

karin my dear, my comrade..you dont have to keep on deleting your post..you can always add on to your original post or you can double post


----------



## fraj (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello sir,
I have a request.
Here is a picture of ichigo that I would like to be made as my sig. I would like the background such as the moon and the stars to be removed please. And I would like Ichigo left out with his sword and the blue and black powers of his spirit power coming out. once that is done I would like the picture to be transparenced. I am not sure about size details but I would like a good appopriate size for it to be used as a vertical signature to the right of my signature.
Here is the picture 



Thanks for your time


----------



## ?verity (Oct 24, 2007)

Kind of difficult but I would appreciate it


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2007)

If your still here do you mind spoiler tags? And what exactly is it you want kept?


----------



## Homura (Oct 24, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Hello sir,
> I have a request.
> Here is a picture of ichigo that I would like to be made as my sig. I would like the background such as the moon and the stars to be removed please. And I would like Ichigo left out with his sword and the blue and black powers of his spirit power coming out. once that is done I would like the picture to be transparenced. I am not sure about size details but I would like a good appopriate size for it to be used as a vertical signature to the right of my signature.
> Here is the picture
> ...



I'll try my luck with this one first.


----------



## Homura (Oct 24, 2007)

How's this?


----------



## fraj (Oct 24, 2007)

That is sick!!! - Damn you guys are fast seriously....
Wow nice work 0_0


----------



## Tousen (Oct 24, 2007)

ok karin i think im done with you for now


----------



## Homura (Oct 24, 2007)

o.o Am I in trouble Tousen?


----------



## Tousen (Oct 24, 2007)

no dear check your comments


----------



## fraj (Oct 24, 2007)

Tousen - not a word against her or else ............


----------



## Tousen (Oct 24, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Tousen - not a word against her or else ............



or else??? do you want me to finish your sentence for you or what


----------



## Homura (Oct 24, 2007)

Edited version for Frajosg

Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff if you plan to use it.



Yay! Thanks Tousen


----------



## fraj (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks miss Karin. I will see how it looks after I make a post in the fanart section. And can i credit you in japanese but your name will be written in english if i wish to use the picture? I will definately rep you for it. How many reps do you want for it?


----------



## Tousen (Oct 24, 2007)

karin did i just bump you up a level or have you been there the whole time ?


----------



## Homura (Oct 24, 2007)

If you want to credit me, credit Tousen's shop.

And if you want to rep me...do it as many times as you want. 

@Tousen: I've been Luminary since last Sunday lol


----------



## fraj (Oct 24, 2007)

I like it but the only problem is that the sides look flat lol. It looks like its been eaten away.... or chipped off..
Ill rep you for sure


----------



## Homura (Oct 24, 2007)

I had to crop the image because there was a white border surrounding the pic.


----------



## fraj (Oct 24, 2007)

Yup i think ill use it. Can you check if its alright please and the blue japanese text says - Credits to Transparency request shop - tousen. Thanks for your help
I will disable my sig once you have had a look at it


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Credit this shop, rep, and tell everyone how awesome Tousen is.


----------



## ?verity (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks so much guys 
Ill try to learn how to do transparent layers so I wont bother you guys anymore..lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2007)

May I request a transparency. 
Stock

I'd like the Asian guy with the sword please.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 25, 2007)

_

I'd like for you just to leave Riley, the guns, and the smoke lines.

Thanks _


----------



## Homura (Oct 25, 2007)

Note said:


> May I request a transparency.
> Stock
> 
> I'd like the Asian guy with the sword please.



Here you go 



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Oct 25, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> _
> 
> I'd like for you just to leave Riley, the guns, and the smoke lines.
> 
> Thanks _



Here you go:


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 25, 2007)

Could somebody make the background transparent, please?


----------



## Homura (Oct 25, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Could somebody make the background transparent, please?



Here you go:


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 25, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


>



Please disable your sig. Thanks.


----------



## Homura (Oct 25, 2007)

I already have their request done. Now just turn off your sig and I'll post it here.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 25, 2007)

EDIT: too late? Oh well... *moves on*


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 25, 2007)

Karin said:


> Here you go:





Thank you.


----------



## Homura (Oct 25, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


>



Here you go:


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 25, 2007)

Karin said:


> Here you go:


thank you.
*reps*


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 25, 2007)

Resize and transparency.

Pweeze?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 25, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Resize and transparency.
> 
> Pweeze?



to what size? (zerg? )


----------



## Tousen (Oct 25, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Resize and transparency.
> 
> Pweeze?




ill take this one


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 25, 2007)

Ha ha, I caught two. 

Within Sig limits, or maybe slightly bigger.

Danke.


----------



## Homura (Oct 25, 2007)

Here you go:



Edit: Oh godammit...


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 25, 2007)

I repped you all anyways. 

<3


----------



## Totitos (Oct 25, 2007)

I only want Abbachio and Moody Blues 

Size:


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 25, 2007)

too slow yet again...



Totitos said:


> I only want Abbachio and Moody Blues
> 
> Size:



EDIT: Tousen Kowaii!!


----------



## Tousen (Oct 25, 2007)

*SERIOUSLY WHAT THE FUCK *




Totitos said:


> I only want Abbachio and Moody Blues
> 
> Size:



*I WILL TAKE THIS ONE*​


----------



## Totitos (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks Tousen


----------



## Tousen (Oct 25, 2007)

For some reason im seriously not amused right now


----------



## Totitos (Oct 25, 2007)

WRYYYY

thanks


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2007)

Karin said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


Thank you. +repped.
I just wanted it as stock.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok this is one request.



Can yo cut out the background, and I don't know if its possible but can you get rid of the words going across the actual people.

If you can that would be great, if you can but doing it to all of them is asking to much then just do it to Gokudera please.

Oh and the size of the image is fine.

THX


----------



## Homura (Oct 25, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Ok this is one request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I can get rid of the words going across the pic without ruining the parts you actually want. So unless you have a better pic or some other member from here can do that, then I don't think I can do that and make it look good.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 25, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> My Halloween siggy  Make the background transparent and dont change the size.



I can hardly make that out. What parts of the top left hand corner do you want removed? Specifically, it looks like his hand is holding a rod of some sort (going behind his back) yet the arm doesn't seem to have an outline. I realize you actually can't show me (lol) so I'll try and you tell me if its correct.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey all you transparent photoshopping gurus...

*Spoiler*: _I have 1 request_ 








Could you remove the white backgrounds?
Also could you remove the yellow-ish Amalgam logo
Keep it the original size.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 25, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey all you transparent photoshopping gurus...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _I have 1 request_
> 
> ...



Is this it? I didn't want to remove things you didn't specify (like the red/orange box in the bottom right corner) but if you want those removed just PM. If it perfect: credit, rep and leave satisfied. 

Konan, coming up! but please remove your sig for the top posts.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Nae'blis.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 25, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> Sorry Sorry Sorry
> 
> I copied the wrong pic urgh..sorry...
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _original size_ 



not yet finished




When the height is 540, the width is 386...meaning that it's not squarish, trimming from the top &/or bottom would be needed for those dimensions.


----------



## ?verity (Oct 25, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> When the height is 540, the width is 386...meaning that it's not squarish, trimming from the top &/or bottom would be needed for those dimensions.



Wow that looks amazing. Thanks soo much Nae'blis!


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 26, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> Wow that looks amazing. Thanks soo much Nae'blis!



Super! So I gather you don't want it resized? Smaller version for lulz and usefulness.


Credit this shop please. 


PLEASE DISABLE SIGS WHEN POSTING


----------



## Tousen (Oct 26, 2007)

*KONAN EITHER YOUR REMOVE YOU SIGS OR DONT COME BACK*


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 26, 2007)

_

I'd like for just the black background and the small white signature at the bottom to be taken out. Please leave as much of the blood splatter as you can, all of it if possible.

Thanks _


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 26, 2007)

I have two requests, if thats ok.....



If you could just cut out the background so that its just the pic of Neji that would be great! And possibly make it avatar size?? 



I don't know if it's possible, but can you make the blinking in the background either slow down, or stop completely. That would be awesome! Thanks, and if this is too many requests let me know please 

EDIT: I just read the one request per day part, so whoever works on mine can pick which ever one they'd rather do! Sorry bout that......


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 26, 2007)

Jihad said:


> I don't know if it's possible, but can you make the blinking in the background either slow down, or stop completely. That would be awesome! Thanks, and if this is too many requests let me know please
> 
> EDIT: I just read the one request per day part, so whoever works on mine can pick which ever one they'd rather do! Sorry bout that......



_You should probably take this one to a GIF shop.
This shop is for transparencies, it doesn't really work with GIFs other than making them transparent._


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok then....sorry about that....

What about the other one??


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 26, 2007)

Mycaelis 

Please dont' assume the role of a staff member. If someone can then they will, if they can't then the requester will be told so.

Jihad, I'm working on the first one now (once my computer stops freezing), so that should be done sometime soon.
EDIT: blue screen of death has pwnt my computer, so I can't work on it now (or indeed today) at all. Check back later in case someone else has done it.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 26, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Please dont' assume the role of a staff member. If someone can then they will, if they can't then the requester will be told so.



_I'm not assuming the role of a staff member xD
I'm just saying the name of the thread is Tousen's *Transparent* Request Shop. For jobs with GIFs it probably would have been more useful to go to a Workshop that specializes in GIFs. 

Don't jump to conclusions, I was just trying to help the guy figure out how to differentiate between different shops._


----------



## Homura (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll take care of his request for you Nae'blis.


----------



## Homura (Oct 26, 2007)

Jihad said:


> I have two requests, if thats ok.....
> 
> 
> 
> If you could just cut out the background so that its just the pic of Neji that would be great! And possibly make it avatar size??



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff if you plan to use it.

Oh, and Mycaelis your request might take me a while to actually get it to look good lol.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 26, 2007)

This one might be a little difficult but I'd like to request it, same dimensions and everything.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 26, 2007)

Karin said:


> Oh, and Mycaelis your request might take me a while to actually get it to look good lol.



_That's fine :]

Take all the time you need._


----------



## Homura (Oct 26, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> This one might be a little difficult but I'd like to request it, same dimensions and everything.



Here you go:



Turn off your sig Mycaelis.


----------



## Junas (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's my request...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Size: 125x125 to fit for my avatar
I want just the head to be transparent without any black background.




Will credit and rep...


----------



## Homura (Oct 26, 2007)

Bookman said:


> Here's my request...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Here you go:


----------



## Junas (Oct 26, 2007)

Karin said:


> Here you go:



Thanks for doing my request! Credited and +repped...

I wonder how to fix my avy because it shows up with the white background?


----------



## Saito (Oct 26, 2007)

Bookman said:


> Thanks for doing my request! Credited and +repped...
> 
> I wonder how to fix my avy because it shows up with the white background?


It just has to be resized/crop to 125x125.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks a lot Karin!! You are the best!! I repped and will cred once I get it set up!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Homura (Oct 27, 2007)

For Mycaelis:



Lol, I tried to get as much of the blood as I can and even tried to make some blood on my own, but it ended up turning out something bad.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 27, 2007)

_Thanks, Karin, it looks great :]

If the system will let me I'll rep you. (I repped you last night)_


----------



## Tousen (Oct 27, 2007)

ok so this sig stuff is getting really old


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 27, 2007)

Jihad said:


> I don't know if it's possible, but can you make the blinking in the background either slow down, or stop completely. That would be awesome! Thanks, and if this is too many requests let me know please



Because I felt like it. I did this one. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## fraj (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi,
I have a request please
This is the picture I would like to be done please...... I would like the background removed and I would just like Suigetsu sitting on the rock please. And I would also like the picture transparent please. I will give the size details later.....

Here is the picture 

Thanks for your time sir/miss..


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 27, 2007)

Can you please cut out everything except L the others and the pumpkins.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 27, 2007)

Since I'm here. I'll do the last 2 request.


----------



## Homura (Oct 27, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Can you please cut out everything except L the others and the pumpkins.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff if you plan to use it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 27, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Hi,
> I have a request please
> This is the picture I would like to be done please...... I would like the background removed and I would just like Suigetsu sitting on the rock please. And I would also like the picture transparent please. I will give the size details later.....
> 
> ...



Looks like I only have to take care of this one. 

Version 1 ...

*Spoiler*: __ 








Version 2 ...


Credit thread


----------



## fraj (Oct 27, 2007)

That is tight .....
Thanks a lot man.. Wow first I will rep you and credit the thread in japanese


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 27, 2007)

Please make this transparent. Take your time too.


----------



## Homura (Oct 27, 2007)

Edit: 

Here you go:


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks alot Karin. i`ll rep u.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 27, 2007)

^turn off your sig


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks a ton Bear!! I'll definately rep and credit you as deserved!! And thanks for helpin me out even though it was kinda in the wrong thread....


----------



## Saito (Oct 27, 2007)

^Turn off your sig


----------



## ?verity (Oct 27, 2007)

Stock  and sig 
Can we do more than one picture? ....Oh well.



Thanks a lot


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 27, 2007)

One request per day.


----------



## ?verity (Oct 27, 2007)

Can you just do the first one then please? Thanks


----------



## Cecil (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a request.

*Stock:*


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Homura (Oct 27, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> Can you just do the first one then please? Thanks



Here you go:


----------



## ?verity (Oct 27, 2007)

Thats beautiful 
Thanks so much! +reps


----------



## Homura (Oct 27, 2007)

Kakarot said:


> I have a request.
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



Here you go:


----------



## Cecil (Oct 27, 2007)

Its better than I imagined, rep and cred for you!


----------



## Tousen (Oct 27, 2007)

*TO MY EMPLOYEE'S FOR NOW ON PLEASE CALL THE IMAGE YOU ARE GOING TO DO INSTEAD OF JUST POSTING IT AFTER ITS DONE SO THE OTHER EMPLOYEE'S DONT WASTE THERE TIME DOING IT


THANK YOU

*


----------



## Bad Milk (Oct 27, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> Thanks a lot



I'll do this second one tomorow. I'd do it now but 24 hour limit.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 28, 2007)

I Need this one done again since i forgot to save it to my pc and the link has run out.


----------



## Homura (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll take care of it.


----------



## Homura (Oct 28, 2007)

Vizard said:


> I Need this one done again since i forgot to save it to my pc and the link has run out.



Here you go:


----------



## ?verity (Oct 28, 2007)

Bad Milk said:


> I'll do this second one tomorow. I'd do it now but 24 hour limit.



Thanks a lot


----------



## Vongola (Oct 28, 2007)

do this one plees


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 28, 2007)

Vongola said:


> do this one plees





lol


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 28, 2007)

Stock:


Can you make this transparent and make this the same size as my current sig? (267 width, 400 height).
Just remove everything except Dio and the stand behind him (leave the shadow too).

Also can you cut off Dio's head and the his arms holding it head and make it transparent in an 125x125 size (for an avy). If it won't look good just the head only.

Rep (double if you want because of the two things) and cred will be given.
Thanks a lot in advance.

1000th post


----------



## Tousen (Oct 28, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> Stock:
> 
> 
> Can you make this transparent and make this the same size as my current sig?
> ...



ill do it..but doesnt taco already have this picture


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 28, 2007)

Totitos said:


> here
> 
> 
> DONT REP ME.
> ...



Ah, well thanks to both of you then 

**


----------



## Tousen (Oct 28, 2007)

Totitos said:


> here
> 
> 
> DONT REP ME.
> ...





Sieglein said:


> Ah, well thanks to both of you then
> 
> **



you two make me laugh ive been done with this since the convo started...lol..i just wanted to see what you guys were going to do 

*
sieglein i believe you already know what to do...let me know if you want me to change the border size of the avatar or change it up..im not found of it to be honest..but its all up to you*



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Birkin (Oct 28, 2007)

Is it ok if I request 2 pictures? Two of the rules on the front page was slightly confusing to me. Anyways, if you can't, just do one and I'll request the other in a day or two 



Pretty simple, aye? Same size.



One with his face only + the eye on his arm, which is of course, avatarsized. Other just simple transparency. If it comes down to it, I can resize myself.

Thanks in advance, will love you forever!


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 28, 2007)

Goku said:


> Is it ok if I request 2 pictures? Two of the rules on the front page was slightly confusing to me. Anyways, if you can't, just do one and I'll request the other in a day or two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do the first one now (its done), but there is a "One request every 24 hours". If someone hasn't done the other (the second one) in 24 hours, then I will upload that one also.



Thar you go. If you plan to use it, rep, credit Tousen's Super Awesome Transparent Request Shop  (leaving out "super awesome")


----------



## Harley Quinn (Oct 28, 2007)

*has gotten lazy*

Can someone please do 

For me?
And if it's not a problem, can I have one with the white spots and one without?
Thanks.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll credit later. I won't be using it until I have the set + the name change I'm planning  Thanks again, awesome job!


----------



## Homura (Oct 28, 2007)

Linali said:


> *has gotten lazy*
> 
> Can someone please do
> 
> ...



Turn off your sig before I can start doing this one.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Oct 28, 2007)

Oops, I'm sorry, I totally forgot. ><


----------



## Homura (Oct 28, 2007)

Here you go:


----------



## Harley Quinn (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks. *reps*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 28, 2007)

I gots a request.


----------



## Homura (Oct 28, 2007)

Since it seems like I'm the only one here, I'll take care of it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 28, 2007)

You're probably working on it


----------



## Homura (Oct 28, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I gots a request.



Here you go:


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 28, 2007)

W00t, thanks again, Karin!

I'll have to rep you tomorrow, though. I'm out of them right now.


----------



## Homura (Oct 28, 2007)

Haha, alright. I'll be waiting for it then. 

And glad you like it like always.


----------



## ?verity (Oct 28, 2007)

Is milk still working on my request? Just wondering.


----------



## Homura (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll work on it if Milk hasn't finished it by tomorrow or sometime later.


----------



## Bad Milk (Oct 28, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> Is milk still working on my request? Just wondering.



My bad, had a ton of homework to do. It took all day.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 29, 2007)

"One Request Per Day", Please disable sigs.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 29, 2007)

It's practically been 24 hours now :3



Version one: Face + the eye on his arm only, which is of course, avatarsized. 

Version two: Simple transparency. If it comes down to it, I can resize myself.

Let's see if you can do this one the way I want it  Will give you love!


----------



## Saito (Oct 29, 2007)

Goku said:


> It's practically been 24 hours now :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Birkin (Oct 29, 2007)

Simply amazing!  You even added borders!

Reps for you and crediting this shop! Just need a namechange now :3


----------



## Saito (Oct 29, 2007)

Goku said:


> Simply amazing!  You even added borders!
> 
> Reps for you and crediting this shop! Just need a namechange now :3


You're welcome


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello, umm do you need more workers? I'm pretty good at this stuff and i'm glad to help!


----------



## Man in Black (Oct 29, 2007)

*A Lonely Child Of Tail*

Can you make this sig size and transparent? That is gonna be hard as crap? I know. I just want his body to be transparent. And for the avy I would like his face. Thanks!


----------



## Homura (Oct 29, 2007)

You need at least 50 posts to make a request, sorry.


----------



## Man in Black (Oct 29, 2007)

Karin said:


> You need at least 50 posts to make a request, sorry.


Crap. Lol. Well I can make 50 posts easily..


----------



## Saito (Oct 29, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hello, umm do you need more workers? I'm pretty good at this stuff and i'm glad to help!


You should ask Tousen about that.


Hunter x One Piece said:


> Crap. Lol. Well I can make 50 posts easily..


We will be waiting


----------



## Art of Run (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey guys, I was wondering, could you guys make this better? I tried to do it on Photo editor but it's not the best. Thanks


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2007)

Art of Run said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering, could you guys make this better? I tried to do it on Photo editor but it's not the best. Thanks



Sure, I'll give it a shot right now.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 30, 2007)

@ Saito: You know the request you did for me earlier? Is there any way you can simply take away the border on it? I just wanna see how it turns out.


----------



## Saito (Oct 30, 2007)

Goku said:


> @ Saito: You know the request you did for me earlier? Is there any way you can simply take away the border on it? I just wanna see how it turns out.


Sure. The border on the avi or the full picture?


----------



## Birkin (Oct 30, 2007)

Avatar only.

Also, the full picture didn't get a border XD Which is how I wanted it

Thanks again, sorry for the bother


----------



## Saito (Oct 30, 2007)

Goku said:


> Avatar only.
> 
> Also, the full picture didn't get a border XD Which is how I wanted it
> 
> Thanks again, sorry for the bother


lol. It's alright xDD

*Here ya go:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Birkin (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks again, can't rep you as we speak but it's coming alongside credit to the shop, just need that goddamned namechange


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2007)

Art of Run said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering, could you guys make this better? I tried to do it on Photo editor but it's not the best. Thanks


----------



## Art of Run (Oct 30, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


>



  

thanks.


----------



## ?verity (Oct 30, 2007)

Sig please:

Thanks


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> Sig please:
> 
> Thanks



Bumped for being at the bottom of last page.


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 30, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> Sig please:
> 
> Thanks


hu? u want this to be made into a sig, cuz this is a transparent request shop.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> hu? u want this to be made into a sig, cuz this is a transparent request shop.



I think Konan knows that, but just wants the dimensions to be sig size.


----------



## ghostalexc (Oct 30, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> I think Konan knows that, but just wants the dimensions to be sig size.


i have no clue what she wants, sig plz dosent really help. but its already at sig size, its under 500 x 500


----------



## Homura (Oct 30, 2007)

I think they're asking that pic to be made into a transparency so they use it as their sig.


----------



## ?verity (Oct 30, 2007)

Karin said:


> I think they're asking that pic to be made into a transparency so they use it as their sig.



Yeah thats what I meant.


----------



## Homura (Oct 30, 2007)

Alright, if that's the case. Give me some time to get it done.


----------



## ?verity (Oct 30, 2007)

Karin said:


> Alright, if that's the case. Give me some time to get it done.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Homura (Oct 30, 2007)

Here you go:


----------



## ?verity (Oct 30, 2007)

Karin said:


> Here you go:



Thanks +reps


----------



## Fai (Oct 31, 2007)

Can someone make this transparent, please? 
Thank you~


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 31, 2007)

Kusanagi. said:


> Can someone make this transparent, please?
> Thank you~



Sure, I can try it right now  did you want it resized?

EDIT: thar you go 


Please credit "Tousens Transparency Request Shop", and rep


----------



## Fai (Oct 31, 2007)

Pfft, I'm so slow. 
I forgot to mention if I could please have it resized to be within sig limits~

*Reps*


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 31, 2007)

Kusanagi. said:


> Pfft, I'm so slow.
> I forgot to mention if I could please have it resized to be within sig limits~
> 
> *Reps*


, thats fine.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 31, 2007)

Na I finally got around and added you to the list..welcome to the team 


does anyone else find those mushrooms funny looking


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 31, 2007)

Awesome , and yes, those mushrooms look rather phallic in orientation.


----------



## Homura (Oct 31, 2007)

This is Karin. I'm just making sure you guys don't suspect anyone else when I do some of the transparency work.


----------



## Franky (Oct 31, 2007)

Please make everything but Kuro transparent


----------



## Saito (Oct 31, 2007)

Captain Smoker said:


> Please make everything but Kuro transparent


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 31, 2007)

can some transparent the logo in my sig?


----------



## Tousen (Oct 31, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> can some transparent the logo in my sig?



yea ill take care of it

you can remove your sig now


*Spoiler*: _all done_ 





*im sure you are well aware of what to do*


----------



## Spike (Nov 1, 2007)

Can I have this image made into a transparent one?

I want the three "cards" to the right to be one transparent image.



EDIT:

I'd like this one, too.



Thank you in advance.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 1, 2007)

Spike said:


> Can I have this image made into a transparent one?
> 
> I want the three "cards" to the right to be one transparent image.
> 
> ...



Love that guy! Awesome tastes. I'll do it now, but I'm sitting in the middle of class so it might take up to 30 minutes. Do you want them resized?

It's one request every 24 hours, so I'm doing the first one.


----------



## Spike (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you and sorry for the double request.

No resizing is needed.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 1, 2007)

Spike said:


> Thank you and sorry for the double request.
> 
> No resizing is needed.





Credit this shop, "Tousens Transparency Request Shop", and rep. Try reposting the second image tomorrow. 

EDIT: did you also want the white boarder removed? I wasn't sure.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Saito (Nov 1, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


>


I got this one


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 1, 2007)

could someone do this one for me?



could you take out everything except for the two guys on the bottom who are fighting?....thanks, ill rep and cred


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 1, 2007)

Saito said:


> I got this one


wonderful work!!!
*reps*


----------



## Totitos (Nov 1, 2007)

@Spike

turn off your sig


----------



## Saito (Nov 1, 2007)

Ichiro Miyata said:


> could someone do this one for me?
> 
> 
> 
> could you take out everything except for the two guys on the bottom who are fighting?....thanks, ill rep and cred


I will do it 


Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> wonderful work!!!
> *reps*





*Spoiler*: _Original Size_


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 1, 2007)

can you make an ava of yoko's face from my sig?

125x125


----------



## Homura (Nov 1, 2007)

Alright, give me some time to take care of it.


----------



## Homura (Nov 1, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> can you make an ava of yoko's face from my sig?
> 
> 125x125



Here you go:


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's a request, keep in same dimensions, please.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 1, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Here's a request, keep in same dimensions, please.



Sure, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 1, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:



                      .


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 1, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Here's a request, keep in same dimensions, please.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 1, 2007)

can you make me an ava out of this?
150x150
focusing on her face.


----------



## Homura (Nov 1, 2007)

I'll take care of it then. Leave it to me!


----------



## Homura (Nov 1, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> can you make me an ava out of this?
> 150x150
> focusing on her face.



Here you go:


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 1, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:


thank u.Will rep u when I'm able to.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 1, 2007)

Scale her down, if necessary. 

<3


----------



## ? (Nov 1, 2007)

Can you guys remove the background in animated sigs? I need help in fixing this one, which I can break down if necessary to make it easier to remove the white edge if no one here can edit it already animated:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Homura (Nov 1, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Scale her down, if necessary.
> 
> <3



I'll take care of this first.


----------



## Homura (Nov 1, 2007)

Here you go:


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 2, 2007)

Kyoushu said:


> Can you guys remove the background in animated sigs? I need help in fixing this one, which I can break down if necessary to make it easier to remove the white edge if no one here can edit it already animated:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Me see no image. Once you get that fix. I'll do it


----------



## adil (Nov 2, 2007)

i hope its not gonna be too difficult


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 2, 2007)

adil said:


> i hope its not gonna be too difficult



I'm not committing myself to doing this, but before you leave what do you want removed? i might have time to do it now if you quickly tell me. I'm doing just the square and removing the writing until you say otherwise.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 2, 2007)

adil said:


> i hope its not gonna be too difficult



why did you tell me you wanted something done

ill handle it


*Spoiler*: _I took a wild Guest_ 






*rep would be nice..if your going to credit please credit the shop name..if you need me to do any editing please let me know


as you can see i altered the image a little bit if you want me to change it back let me know*


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 2, 2007)

Another request please:
Stock:

Can you leave Killer Queen (the thing standing on the fist), as much of the fist as possible and the text Another One Bites the Dust?
It's going to be a sig, size around 267 width, 400 height.

I'll rep and cred, thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## ?verity (Nov 2, 2007)

Can you take everything out into transparency except for Ichigo Orihime Rukia and Ishida and then put it into sig size? Reps and credit will be given. Thanks!

Oh and can you make an avy out of just Ichigo with transparent background?


----------



## ? (Nov 2, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Me see no image. Once you get that fix. I'll do it



Shit, the link died. 

Here is the pic:


----------



## Homura (Nov 2, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> Another request please:
> Stock:
> 
> Can you leave Killer Queen (the thing standing on the fist), as much of the fist as possible and the text Another One Bites the Dust?
> ...





Konan_sama said:


> Can you take everything out into transparency except for Ichigo Orihime Rukia and Ishida and then put it into sig size? Reps and credit will be given. Thanks!
> 
> Oh and can you make an avy out of just Ichigo with transparent background?



I'll get to work on these then.


----------



## Homura (Nov 2, 2007)

For Konan_sama:


----------



## Usagi (Nov 2, 2007)

Simple sig~


Cloud, Aerith, and the little blue things if you can manage it.
Resize: 460 x 436

will rep~<3


----------



## Homura (Nov 2, 2007)

Usagi said:


> Simple sig~
> 
> 
> Cloud, Aerith, and the little blue things if you can manage it.
> ...



Here you go:



I have Sieglein's request halfway done. So when I get back I'll finish it up.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 2, 2007)

Kyoushu said:


> Shit, the link died.
> 
> Here is the pic:



_I can break down if necessary to make it easier to remove the white edge if no one here can edit it already animated:_ 

^ Can I see what this would look like ? Having trouble cutting the falling leaves since they're blurry.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Can somebody please make this one?


----------



## Saito (Nov 2, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Can somebody please make this one?


I got this one


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 2, 2007)

EDIT: nevermind


----------



## Saito (Nov 3, 2007)

*gabzilla:*

*Spoiler*: _Original Size_ 







*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Totitos (Nov 3, 2007)

^ turn off your sig 

no probs Saito


----------



## Saito (Nov 3, 2007)

lol.Thanks for enforcing the rule Totitos


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 3, 2007)

Saito said:


> *gabzilla:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Original Size_
> 
> ...



 Thank you


----------



## ? (Nov 3, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> _I can break down if necessary to make it easier to remove the white edge if no one here can edit it already animated:_
> 
> ^ Can I see what this would look like ? Having trouble cutting the falling leaves since they're blurry.



Here is what each frame looks like in PNG format. The problem is keeping the transparency in gif form so that it's animated.


*Spoiler*: __ 













If you want to edit just the leaves, I can post that as well.


----------



## Homura (Nov 3, 2007)

For Sieglein:


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 3, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> For Sieglein:



Ah thanks a lot, it looks great


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 3, 2007)

Kyoushu said:


> Here is what each frame looks like in PNG format. The problem is keeping the transparency in gif form so that it's animated.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nice. It's already transparent  I'll animate those so it stays that way 

EDIT: Done. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





And here's something to look back on when you make transparent gifs in the future.

You want the layer settings to look like this ....

and so on ...
Frame 3 (500ms) (replace)
Frame 2 (500ms) (replace)
Frame 1 (500ms)

Works every time


----------



## Raizen (Nov 3, 2007)

Can you guys please make this transparent, I'd like you to cut out the bottle and the splash.


----------



## Yosha (Nov 3, 2007)

Some one make this transparent for me:


*Spoiler*: __ 








please


----------



## Homura (Nov 3, 2007)

Broly said:


> Can you guys please make this transparent, I'd like you to cut out the bottle and the splash.



Here you go:



Masanari is next.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 3, 2007)

Masanari said:


> Some one make this transparent for me:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



turn off your sig.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 3, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Masanari is next.



Thank you


----------



## Homura (Nov 3, 2007)

Masanari said:


> Some one make this transparent for me:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Here you go:



Turn off your sig next time.


----------



## Yosha (Nov 3, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn off your sig next time.


thanks. However, I thought you were supposed to turn off your sig to prevent confusion on what image is being given and request. I had words so I did not think it was a problem. sorry


----------



## ?verity (Nov 3, 2007)

I cant give Haruhi rep yet for some reason...


----------



## Tousen (Nov 3, 2007)

*I thought we went over this already about claiming the ones you are going to do *


----------



## Shiraishi (Nov 3, 2007)

Can you make this one transparent? 



And if it's over the senior sig limits, can you resize it to be the max for the rules?


----------



## Tousen (Nov 3, 2007)

Firo Prochainezo said:


> Can you make this one transparent?
> 
> 
> 
> And if it's over the senior sig limits, can you resize it to be the max for the rules?



i got it.


----------



## Shiraishi (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks, Tousen.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 3, 2007)

Firo Prochainezo said:


> Can you make this one transparent?
> 
> 
> 
> And if it's over the senior sig limits, can you resize it to be the max for the rules?



SUre, I'm bored now.

EDIT: TOusen


----------



## Tousen (Nov 3, 2007)

Firo Prochainezo said:


> Thanks, Tousen.




*Spoiler*: _no problem_ 




*reps and credit are nice..if you are going to credit please use the name of the shop or TTRS for short*






Nae'blis said:


> SUre, I'm bored now.
> 
> EDIT: TOusen



you are just tooo slow...two post went by before you said something


----------



## Shiraishi (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll rep when I have the chance.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 3, 2007)

avatar size, for lulz and usefulness.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 3, 2007)

Lol, i'm a fast customer 
/blames JJBA

Stock:


Request: 
Sig: Just make everything transparent except Abbacchio and the stand behind him.
Size: As big as possible within the signature size liMIT.
Avatar: Can you cut off Abbacchio's head and turn it into an 125x125 size with a black border?

Rep and cred will be given, thanks a lot in advance.
**


----------



## ? (Nov 3, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Nice. It's already transparent  I'll animate those so it stays that way
> 
> EDIT: Done.
> 
> ...



This is so great. Thank you very much.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 3, 2007)

please turn off your sigs


*Spoiler*: _sorry nae_ 





*again you request a image that taco had already requested so i had it saved..please rep nae for the work *


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 3, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Credit this shop, please. rep. and tell me if you wanted the shadow at his feet also removed.



Check Tousen-Taichou's post 
Can you still make the avy though?
I'll rep you again as soon as possible, i just repped you


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 3, 2007)

Sieg, sorry, I was trying to upload it but my PC was being ghey.





Uploading two in case the other doesn't work.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 3, 2007)

Sieg I had that pic in transparent too 

alot of them


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 3, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Sieg, sorry, I was trying to upload it but my PC was being ghey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot 

Totitos you have everyone of these pics transparent don't you?


----------



## Durandal (Nov 3, 2007)

Anything not filled in, please.


----------



## Homura (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll take care of it, though I'm not really sure how you want it.


----------



## Homura (Nov 3, 2007)

Durandal said:


> Anything not filled in, please.



Is this how you wanted it?



Tell me if you want it anyway different than what you see here.

Rep, credit shop, and all that good stuff if you plan to use it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 3, 2007)

It would be awesome if you actually provided the glasses. I can't do it now since I don't.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 3, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> stock:
> can you please put some fiting kamina glasses from TTGL on on the face and try to make it look realistic, and a cool border of your choice
> 
> and an avatar version with the whole face and glasses, thnx in advance



*yea please read the first page..there isnt a sig or avatar shop..this is a transparent shop..thats all we do..nothing more nothing less*


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 3, 2007)

oh nevermind then, ill delete my post


----------



## ?verity (Nov 3, 2007)

Could you make an avy and sig of this pic with transparent background and without the words in the background?


Thanks!


----------



## Tousen (Nov 3, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> Could you make an avy and sig of this pic with transparent background and without the words in the background?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



ill handle it


*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_


----------



## ?verity (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 4, 2007)

Here I m again Tousen 
Can you make a transparent in background from this image + revert color of letters from black to white? I' ll be glad. Thanks.


----------



## Homura (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll take care of it. Give me some time.


----------



## Homura (Nov 4, 2007)

Hubris said:


> Here I m again Tousen
> Can you make a transparent in background from this image + revert color of letters from black to white? I' ll be glad. Thanks.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff if you plan to use it.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you a lot.

*reps*


----------



## fraj (Nov 4, 2007)

stock -------->  
i would like the background to be removed and kisame standing there - and also the picture to be transparent please 
Thanks for your time


----------



## Homura (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll work on it.


----------



## fraj (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks a lot  
I will check it soon


----------



## Homura (Nov 4, 2007)

Here you go: 



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff if you plan to use it.


----------



## fraj (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow thanks a lot for it 
THe shop has already been credited on my sig  in japanese
And I will definately rep you even if i dont use it


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Nov 4, 2007)

Saito said:


> I will do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, will rep and cred


----------



## ?verity (Nov 5, 2007)

Cut out the red and leave transparency please 


Thanks again!


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 5, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> Cut out the red and leave transparency please
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


You mean cut out the red and the writing? Because thats what I'm about to do.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 5, 2007)

turn off your sig


*lets cut down on the double posting please..i dont want any staff members on my back for it

thanks 
*


----------



## ?verity (Nov 5, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> You mean cut out the red and the writing? Because thats what I'm about to do.



Yeah.......


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 5, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> Yeah.......





here. you know what to do. 

:sleepy


----------



## Tousen (Nov 5, 2007)

*im sorry NA you werent a worker here when i made this announcement..all employees are not to post finish if the customer has their sig showing *


----------



## ?verity (Nov 5, 2007)

Thank yoou...zzzz


----------



## Usagi (Nov 5, 2007)

Just Lee and the computer scene please. No need to resize~



will rep<3


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 5, 2007)

Wrong image mate


----------



## Usagi (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's the right image. Unless you mean it's not showing, because it does on my side. >__>


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 5, 2007)

Usagi said:


> Just Lee and the computer scene please. No need to resize~
> 
> 
> 
> will rep<3



lol, okay, I didn't see the bottom part of it until I pasted the location in my browser. It's coming up 



Please credit the shop, Tousens Transparency Request Shop. And rep.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd like to make this image transparent (just Kisame, no background, sword):


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saito (Nov 5, 2007)

Shark Skin said:


> I'd like to make this image transparent (just Kisame, no background, sword):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I got this 

So the only things you want left is Kisame and his sword?


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh my bad, I meant no sword.


----------



## Saito (Nov 5, 2007)

lol. No problem 

*Here ya go:*


----------



## eDyH (Nov 5, 2007)

Transparency-ify Kenshin plz?


----------



## Saito (Nov 5, 2007)

White said:


> Transparency-ify Kenshin plz?


I will do it


----------



## Saito (Nov 5, 2007)

*White:*

*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Mellie (Nov 5, 2007)

transparent background and get rid of those numbers on there 
please and thank you 

resized width 465, height 334

Link removed


----------



## eDyH (Nov 5, 2007)

Saito said:


> *White:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Resized_



Awesome to the max. 

+reps


----------



## Homura (Nov 5, 2007)

KakashiSenseiFangirl said:


> transparent background and get rid of those numbers on there
> please and thank you
> 
> resized width 465, height 334
> ...



I'll handle this one.


----------



## .access timeco. (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok... hm... just come and ask?
Ok, I don't know if it can be done, since the background is black at the bottom part, but I will ask anyways. So, could you do remove the red/black background of this one for me?



Keep the flowers and the woman, k?

And could make it both original size and the "sign size"?


Thank guys :3~


----------



## Homura (Nov 5, 2007)

For KakashiSenseiFangirl:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



accessBR said:


> Ok... hm... just come and ask?
> Ok, I don't know if it can be done, since the background is black at the bottom part, but I will ask anyways. So, could you do remove the red/black background of this one for me?
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take a shot at this one.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Nov 5, 2007)

Wondering if I can get this with a transparent background and resized to about 400x300. Please.


----------



## Mellie (Nov 5, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> For KakashiSenseiFangirl:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



thank you so much


----------



## Saito (Nov 5, 2007)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Wondering if I can get this with a transparent background and resized to about 400x300. Please.


I got this


----------



## Homura (Nov 5, 2007)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Wondering if I can get this with a transparent background and resized to about 400x300. Please.



Turn off your sig.

EDIT: Saito's got it.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Nov 5, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Turn off your sig.
> 
> EDIT: Saito's got it.



My sig is turned off!


----------



## Kirsten (Nov 5, 2007)

Can someone please make me a transparent avy/sig set out of this? I just want the girl and the paper umbrella, of course.

As for the resize, you guys do whatever you feel looks best.


----------



## Saito (Nov 5, 2007)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> My sig is turned off!


Your hot sig is still on, please turn it off.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Nov 5, 2007)

Saito said:


> Your hot sig is still on, please turn it off.



Should be fine now Sorry


----------



## Saito (Nov 5, 2007)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Should be fine now Sorry


No Problem 

*Here ya go:*


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Nov 5, 2007)

Saito said:


> No Problem
> 
> *Here ya go:*



Thanks for that and enjoy some 200+rep


----------



## Freiza (Nov 5, 2007)

dunno how possible this will be: 

both the white and lightest blue bits (not the squares behind her head, but the area around them).


both white and orange bit


----------



## Homura (Nov 5, 2007)

Kirsten said:


> Can someone please make me a transparent avy/sig set out of this? I just want the girl and the paper umbrella, of course.
> 
> As for the resize, you guys do whatever you feel looks best.



I'll take care of this first.

AccessBR's request will take some time. I'm already having problems trying to get all the flowers in tact without cutting them let alone trying to leave most of them.

Pick up:


*Spoiler*: _Kirsten_ 











You can only request one pic per day so I decided to do the easiest one first since it was the fastest to do. Someone else can take care of the other pic if they want.

Credit shop, Rep, and all that good stuff if you plan to use it.


----------



## ?verity (Nov 6, 2007)

Transparency and sig size please


----------



## Homura (Nov 6, 2007)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff if you plan to use it.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 6, 2007)

Can you make this so the number box and numbers arent there?


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 6, 2007)

Transparency(get rid of the white)


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2007)

Suzumushi said:


> Transparency(get rid of the white)



I'll do this one first/ I don't think I could do yours Dbgohan08.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 6, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> I'll do this one first/ I don't think I could do yours Dbgohan08.



 I'll make a set out of it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2007)

Suzumushi said:


> I'll make a set out of it.





, please credit this shop, "Tousens Transparency Request Shop", and rep. 

If you want an avatar out of this image (or face), tell me now rather than later.

You're still here, so I'll edit this post when I have it.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 6, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> , please credit this shop, "Tousens Transparency Request Shop", and rep.
> 
> If you want an avatar out of this image (or face), tell me now rather than later.




Make an avatar out of the face plz.


----------



## Saito (Nov 6, 2007)

Turn off your sig on your posts Suzumushi.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 6, 2007)

Saito said:


> Turn off your sig on your posts Suzumushi.



It's disabled.


----------



## naledge87 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Umm, is it ok if I request for Saito to do this?*



Please make the background transparent.

Also can you take away the text at the top of the image.

Also the text is touching the heads of 3 people in the image *(*the woman with long hair in the top left corner & the 2 men in the top right corner*)*.
If you could completely take those people out of the image that would be great.

Could you please give me a resized version as well.

Will credit the shop & rep


----------



## Totitos (Nov 6, 2007)

turn off your sig


----------



## Tousen (Nov 6, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Can you make this so the number box and numbers arent there?



no i dont think so..since its

A. not really a transparent request 
B. if you get rid of the box it will take away your whole picture..unless anyone here feels like drawing naruto 



Sorry


----------



## Saito (Nov 6, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> *Umm, is it ok if I request for Saito do this?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I will do it


----------



## naledge87 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thx alot 

Oh and please leave the colored Square thats in the bottom left corner in the image.


----------



## Saito (Nov 6, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Thx alot
> 
> Oh and please leave the colored Square thats in the bottom left corner in the image.


Sure, Ill be done in a bit.


----------



## Saito (Nov 6, 2007)

*naledge87:*

Sorry for taking so long


----------



## naledge87 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thx alot Saito.

Its perfect, your the best 

I shall rep you now.

p.s. - I got them now so could you delete them from your post please.


----------



## Saito (Nov 6, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Thx alot Saito.
> 
> Its perfect, your the best
> 
> ...


You're welcome 
-deleted-


----------



## Circe (Nov 6, 2007)

A rather  long request, so I'll be sure to rep, cred, etc.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 6, 2007)

read the rules and tell me what ya think


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2007)

Circe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> A rather  long request, so I'll be sure to rep, cred, etc.



, sorry, it's one request every 24 hours, so expect only one per day. I see Tousen is here, so I'm off.


I did this one first because I'm extremely tired. :sleepy

Credit shop... you know the rest.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 6, 2007)

I got one

if Possible


*Spoiler*: __ 









If I could just just the main guy in the foreground


----------



## Homura (Nov 7, 2007)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff if you plan on using it.


----------



## Usagi (Nov 7, 2007)

Weeee~

Just Ino and Sakura please.

*Spoiler*: __ 




or




Only slightly resized.


----------



## Saito (Nov 7, 2007)

*Usagi:*


----------



## Cecil (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a request!

*Stock:*


----------



## Homura (Nov 7, 2007)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff if you plan to use it.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a request! 



If you can, can you cut everything out except for Winry(The blonde-haired girl)? I will Cred+Rep.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 7, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> I have a request!
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, can you cut everything out except for Winry(The blonde-haired girl)? I will Cred+Rep.



Sure  just give me a minute (probably more)


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 7, 2007)

Cool. Thanks. <3


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 7, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> Cool. Thanks. <3






 Unaligned-chan! 

Did you want an avatar made from this?


----------



## Cecil (Nov 7, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff if you plan to use it.



Sweet, thanks.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 7, 2007)

That's perfect! Thanks! 

And that'd be awesome!


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 7, 2007)

Alright. Thanks. x)

Cred+Rep.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 7, 2007)

_

Just take out the black background, please _


----------



## Circe (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 7, 2007)

in a second.



It's probably a good idea to repost each individual image


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 7, 2007)

Please?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 7, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Please?



lol, I'll get started.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 7, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Please?



oh my goodness


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 7, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Please?


 Tousen, *imitation of Borat* "very nice".
lol sorry, wrong edited version
EDIT: okay, the goods



okay, awesome, please credit shop .


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 7, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Tousen, *imitation of Borat* "very nice".
> lol sorry, wrong edited version



 

Ok, I´ll wait.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 7, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> gabzilla, wherefore art thou gabzilla? *just to draw your attention, this post will be deleted in 5 minutes*



I?m staring at my new sign


----------



## Pein (Nov 8, 2007)

resize and transparency for my sig thanks in advance


----------



## Saito (Nov 8, 2007)

Spoiler tag that..

*Pein:*


----------



## Circe (Nov 8, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> in a second.


Ah, I actually wanted on the grey bit deleted, sorry.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 8, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> _
> 
> Just take out the black background, please _



EDIT: Done 

Original size ...

*Spoiler*: __ 








Sig size ...


----------



## Homura (Nov 8, 2007)

Bear if you're still there I need to request something from you.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 8, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Bear if you're still there I need to request something from you.



Out with it


----------



## Homura (Nov 8, 2007)

I need this to be transparent cause I suck at making gifs transparent.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 8, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> I need this to be transparent cause I suck at making gifs transparent.



Yah, I can do that.

EDIT: Done.


----------



## Homura (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks. Damn, you work fast.


----------



## mootz (Nov 9, 2007)

could i get this done as a sig


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*




resized and made to fit on the right side of my sig with the bubble as well please, and maybe this is a little much to ask but is there any way to make it darker, if not i understand its not important

thanks in advance tousen and friends


----------



## Homura (Nov 9, 2007)

One request per day, sorry. Which one out of the two do you want?


----------



## mootz (Nov 9, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> One request per day, sorry. Which one out of the two do you want?



sorry for that may i have the second one with haku

ill edit my last post

thank you


----------



## Homura (Nov 9, 2007)

Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff if you plan to use it.


----------



## ?verity (Nov 9, 2007)

transparency please. cut out the green yellow and red background and green lettering at the top. you can leave the text.

thanks


----------



## Smoke (Nov 9, 2007)

can you make this transparent please, it has only 2 layers


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 9, 2007)

Smoke said:


> can you make this transparent please, it has only 2 layers



lol, I'll try now.



, well, credit shop, rep, and have a lollercaust using that gif.


----------



## Usagi (Nov 10, 2007)

Just akamaru, kiba, shino, and hinata please~



resize to: 500 x 281

cred+rep thankyouuu<3


----------



## Homura (Nov 10, 2007)

Here you go:


----------



## .access timeco. (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok, here I come! o/
I made a request last monday, but I said it prolly wouldn't be possible to do due to the background :/ anyways, sorry for the trouble, Haruhi XP


But, ok! This one is easier (not enough for me to do, however :/). Could you erase the background just leaving the long-haired guy and the bubble speech (since I can't get rid of it -___-)?

(image: Review )

I ask you guys to leave the original size (and to pretend not notice the crappy thing I did with his hair trying to merge the two pages XP)

Thanks o/*


----------



## Homura (Nov 10, 2007)

Alright I'll handle it, just give me some time. Sorry about the other request not being able to be done, but I couldn't get all the flowers intact like you wanted. It drove me crazy. I'll have this done within an hour hopefully


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 10, 2007)

Transparency request:


----------



## Homura (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm almost done with AccessBR's request. When I'm done I'll take care of yours Suzumushi.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 10, 2007)

EDIT: lol, nevermind then


----------



## Homura (Nov 10, 2007)

Actually it only took me a few seconds lol

For Suzumushi:



For AccessBR:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd really want Aegis (the girl on the right) cut out. I want to use it in my sig, so I'd like a resize. Thanks


----------



## Homura (Nov 11, 2007)

Alright I'll take care of it. Give me some time.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 11, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Alright I'll take care of it. Give me some time.



Thanks. My dad needs to get on the computer, so it'll take a few hours before I come back, so you don't need to haste yourself or something


----------



## Homura (Nov 11, 2007)

Here you:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff if you plan on using it.


----------



## Suzie (Nov 11, 2007)

Transparency Request:


----------



## Homura (Nov 11, 2007)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff if you plan to use it.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 11, 2007)

Stock:


Request: 
Sig: Just make everything transparent except Narancia and his stand (the plane).
Size: As big as possible within the signature size limit.
Avatar: Can you cut off Narancia's head and turn it into an 125x125 size with a black border?

Rep and cred will be given, thanks a lot in advance.
**


----------



## Homura (Nov 11, 2007)

Give me some time and I'll have it done.


----------



## fraj (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello sir/miss

 - can you get rid of the black border also please just leaving it plain without a border....



heres the picture 


Thanks a lot for your time 
Have a nice day....


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 11, 2007)

I feel bad asking this, but on the left side of Aegis head there is this little grey scratch. I tried to remove it with Photostudio 5.5 but it gets rid of the transparancy. Could you please remove that little grey scratch and post the pic again?

Thanks.


----------



## Homura (Nov 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Sieglein_ 











Credit, rep, and all that good stuff.



How's that?


----------



## fraj (Nov 11, 2007)

I am sorry but the I want the border also to be removed from the golden yellow part of it also please 
Thanks for your time


----------



## Homura (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Ketchups (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Haruhi


----------



## fraj (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot  
+rep for you for sure
and the shop is credited in blue japanese text


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks, great as always 

Just one thing, can you make the sig a bit smaller please? As i'm not a senior yet.


----------



## Homura (Nov 11, 2007)

Resized


----------



## .access timeco. (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm a bit late, but maaany thanks Haruhi ^^


I will come back someday :3~


----------



## ?verity (Nov 11, 2007)

Transparency please 

Can you cut out just the red and green background? You can leave the text and everybodys faces 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Fai (Nov 11, 2007)

Can someone please make this transparent for me? 
Just get rid of everything that's not part of Sasuke, Naruto, or the red string.

And please make it within sig limits. Thank you. ^^


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 11, 2007)

Kusanagi. said:


> Can someone please make this transparent for me?
> Just get rid of everything that's not part of Sasuke, Naruto, or the red string.
> 
> And please make it within sig limits. Thank you. ^^



sure, just give me a second (or more) lol


----------



## Haruna♥ (Nov 11, 2007)

I have another request for this lovely team of artists. 

Picture: *No resize needed*

*Spoiler*: __ 




:3 :3 



Thanks again! 

Edit: Gah! I left my bloody sig on again, I do apologize...  D:


----------



## Kamina (Nov 11, 2007)

This done please, many thanks.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 11, 2007)

Vizard said:


> This done please, many thanks.



im not staying on NF long so i will do this really quick


@Haruna♥ so why dont you turn it off?


----------



## Saito (Nov 11, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> Transparency please
> 
> Can you cut out just the red and green background? You can leave the text and everybodys faces
> 
> Thanks a lot


I'll do it Konan_sama


----------



## Tousen (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Kamina (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Tousen, doing the crediting now.


----------



## Saito (Nov 11, 2007)

*Konan_sama:*


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 11, 2007)

Kusanagi. said:


> Can someone please make this transparent for me?
> Just get rid of everything that's not part of Sasuke, Naruto, or the red string.
> 
> And please make it within sig limits. Thank you. ^^


----------



## Fai (Nov 11, 2007)

Perfect. Thanks a lot. <3


----------



## Perverse (Nov 11, 2007)

Also make it fit within sig limitations, please! And if you could, just add the text 'Cyberpunk' in some kinda sci-fi/futuristic font, please.


----------



## Saito (Nov 11, 2007)

*Nub Fresh:*


----------



## Perverse (Nov 11, 2007)

Ah, if possible, could you resize it so its 500 px high?


----------



## Saito (Nov 11, 2007)

^Turn off your sig. Also a 500px high sig exceeds the limit.

*Here ya go:*

*Spoiler*: _Nub Fresh_


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 11, 2007)

Please and thank you.


----------



## Saito (Nov 11, 2007)

*Vyse:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ?verity (Nov 11, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Konan_sama:*



Thanks so much! +reps


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 11, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Vyse:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Why thank you. 

*reps*


----------



## Charizard (Nov 11, 2007)

could u make this transparent 4 me? 

and can u make a senior sized avy (150X150) to go with it too? thnx in advance!


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 11, 2007)

Edicius said:


> could u make this transparent 4 me?  and can u make a senior sized avy (150X150) to go with it too? thnx in advance!



sure, let me try now. An avatar of the whole thing?


----------



## Saito (Nov 11, 2007)

lol.This is the pic Nae'blis:


----------



## Charizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> sure, let me try now. An avatar of the whole thing?



no. just the head of one person is fine. maybe luffy or chopper


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 11, 2007)

Edicius said:


> could u make this transparent 4 me?
> 
> and can u make a senior sized avy (150X150) to go with it too? thnx in advance!



, thanks Saito





If everything is fine


----------



## Charizard (Nov 11, 2007)

thank you reps!


----------



## Loki (Nov 12, 2007)

This transparent!


----------



## Saito (Nov 12, 2007)

*Loki:*


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 12, 2007)

tousen i need a favour could you resize this for us cheers


the 8th would much appreciate it thanks


----------



## Tousen (Nov 12, 2007)

im at work

could someone resize this for me


----------



## fraj (Nov 12, 2007)

Ill do it - what size do you want??


----------



## Tousen (Nov 12, 2007)

how do you figure?


----------



## fraj (Nov 12, 2007)

Dunno really 0_0
I did not understand the part where he goes the 8th would much appreciate it......
Sorry


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 12, 2007)

well not to big that it looks weird
sorry bout that TT knows what i maen


----------



## Tousen (Nov 12, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Dunno really 0_0
> I did not understand the part where he goes the 8th would much appreciate it......
> Sorry



no no how do you figure you coming to my shop and taking request


----------



## fraj (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh....... I was getting bored and thought ill help out maybe 
Sorry if I did something wrong........


----------



## Tousen (Nov 12, 2007)

thank you but no thank you..I have a very reliable team and i am not in need of any new members


----------



## fraj (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok thats cool 
You said GET LOST!!! GET OUT!!! in the nicest way you could.
Bye


----------



## Homura (Nov 12, 2007)

I'll take care of it.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 12, 2007)

im home now..are you still taking care of it karin?


----------



## fraj (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey tousen if you are looking for staff anytime later  I dont mind helping out really


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 12, 2007)

Can I just get the guy only(cape included) and make the background transparent? No resizing.

Thanks.

EDIT: Turned off sig.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 12, 2007)

~Shin~ turn off your sig.


----------



## Saito (Nov 12, 2007)

*~Shin~*


----------



## naledge87 (Nov 12, 2007)

Um, I would like to request for Saito to do this (if thats ok).



Basically the same as last time except, can you take everything out of the image except the main boy at the front (the kid with the fairy on his shoulder).

You can take away the box by his hand as well.

And if possible can you resize it to avatar size (I believe the biggest I can use is 125 x 125) or will that distort the Image to much?

Thx


----------



## Saito (Nov 12, 2007)

*naledge87:*

Here ya go

*Spoiler*: __ 



Resizing it to 125x125 really does distort it a whole lot, so heres a cropped version:



And heres the transparencies of the whole image:


----------



## naledge87 (Nov 12, 2007)

Saito said:


> *naledge87:*
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> ...



Thats perfect, Thx Saito 

I must go spread some rep around then I will rep you ASAP.


----------



## Saito (Nov 12, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Thats perfect, Thx Saito
> 
> I must go spread some rep around then I will rep you ASAP.


You're welcome and no problem.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Nov 12, 2007)

Wondering if I can get this transparent with only bravo
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 12, 2007)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Wondering if I can get this transparent with only bravo
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



lol sure, right now


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Nov 12, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> lol sure, right now



Thanks I'll be waiting


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 12, 2007)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Wondering if I can get this transparent with only bravo
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Thanks I'll be waiting





Did you want an avatar made out of this?

Credit this shop, Tousens Transparency Request Shop, and rep if satisfied.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Nov 12, 2007)

No thanks Nae'blis Will rep u in a hour.(estimated time this 24hr limit is over)

Love the sig


----------



## mootz (Nov 13, 2007)

hey guys i was wondering if i can get this done with the words intact, and resized for the forum of course 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*




thanks in advance


----------



## Homura (Nov 13, 2007)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 13, 2007)

sorry to be a pain..but any news on that rezize i asked for?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 13, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> tousen i need a favour could you resize this for us cheers
> 
> 
> the 8th would much appreciate it thanks



Sorry, what did you need it resized to? And did you want it transparent?


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 13, 2007)

well i'm not sure just enough that the pixels don't look out of shape if that makes any sense


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 13, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> well i'm not sure just enough that the pixels don't look out of shape if that makes any sense



Something like this?


----------



## Usagi (Nov 14, 2007)

I love this place. 



Include the petals too please :3
resize to: 300 x 436

cred+rep<3


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 14, 2007)

yes thanks nae'blis i can use that where it needs to go thanks


----------



## Saito (Nov 14, 2007)

Usagi said:


> I love this place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do it


----------



## Tousen (Nov 14, 2007)

i love how i am seeing my name all over the Forum..Everyone Gets a Bonus From Me 




Thank You All


----------



## Usagi (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Saito! 

I'll rep when it lets me again.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 14, 2007)

I got an easier one this time




just Kaneda, and within Sig size would be great


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 14, 2007)

Taleran said:


> I got an easier one this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you are, senior members are allowed maximun height of 500, this is actually a few less then that so it shouldn't be a problem







Credit shop, Tousens Transparency Request Shop, and rep if you're satisfied with what I did


----------



## Tousen (Nov 15, 2007)

someone please do this image for me..I cant really tell since im using IE but if it needs to be transparent please do it

[DLMURL]http://forums.narutofan.com/showpost.php?p=11869144&postcount=88344[/DLMURL]

i just need one of them


----------



## Tousen (Nov 15, 2007)

i cant do it because im not on my home computer but can you turn your sig off

thanks


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 15, 2007)

Can someone please make an avvy and sig set out of this image?



Thanks!

Just read the no sig rule, sorry. :sweat

Edit: Could I please have the text "Pintsize" and "The OBD Numerators" put on the sig somewhere?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 15, 2007)

Tousen said:


> someone please do this image for me..I cant really tell since im using IE but if it needs to be transparent please do it
> 
> [DLMURL]http://forums.narutofan.com/showpost.php?p=11869144&postcount=88344[/DLMURL]
> 
> i just need one of them



The Zaru is already transparent, the box of troll blocker however, is not. I can do that now, lol.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 15, 2007)

you do know thats not a box of tissues right


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Tousen, I was just about to post that picture.  The box and not the Cooker Monster, btw.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 15, 2007)

Tousen said:


> you do know thats not a box of tissues right



yeah, lol, I still don't know what exactly to call it 

 lol tampons, didn't see it till now. 
okay, sorry Sin/Tousen, my chemistry class was a bit more serious business then I expected, lol



they aren't resized


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 15, 2007)

Rizzeps.  Thanks Nae.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello, I want this pic to be done please


----------



## Homura (Nov 15, 2007)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 15, 2007)

I got a new request.

I want to have the car and shadow included in it, please.


----------



## Saito (Nov 15, 2007)

*Shiro Amada:*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks a bunch, Saito. Repping you now. ^.^


----------



## Tousen (Nov 15, 2007)

nae the best thing to do is to transparent out the back ground and them make a avatar outta the head..if they dont like it they can always go somewhere else


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 15, 2007)

Pintsize said:


> Can someone please make an avvy and sig set out of this image?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if anyone here is willing to do this, but Tousens Shop deals primarily with Transparencies and not sig making. I could try and make it, but this shop isn't for it.


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh, sorry, I've seen so many sigs credited to here I thought you were a sig shop as well. 

But if you want to give a whack at it, I'd like a basic crop and some enhancing of contrast around the upper section (though if you wanted to try something fun with filters, the funkier the better). It'd probably be easier to do that in a B&W format than anything (since colors get weird when you contrast them too far) so if you'd like to do it like that that'd be cool too. For the lettering, I was kind of thinking about the kind of comic book "wham!" thing, or a robotic font, though I'm not exactly sure. It's important that they're not right next to each other.

I hope I wasn't too picky in my description, but that's what I was thinking of. 

Should I ask someone else?


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 15, 2007)

Could the logo in bottom left corner be made transparent? With a red outline around the white part of it.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 15, 2007)

Pintsize said:


> Oh, sorry, I've seen so many sigs credited to here I thought you were a sig shop as well.
> 
> But if you want to give a whack at it, I'd like a basic crop and some enhancing of contrast around the upper section (though if you wanted to try something fun with filters, the funkier the better). It'd probably be easier to do that in a B&W format than anything (since colors get weird when you contrast them too far) so if you'd like to do it like that that'd be cool too. For the lettering, I was kind of thinking about the kind of comic book "wham!" thing, or a robotic font, though I'm not exactly sure. It's important that they're not right next to each other.
> 
> ...





yes sir


----------



## Homura (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll take care of Vyse's request.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey got a couple of requests (just Ulquiorra, not that there's much else in these pics):

*Spoiler*: __ 



 This Image is a big large so im just sending a link:X


----------



## Homura (Nov 15, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Could the logo in bottom left corner be made transparent? With a red outline around the white part of it.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

@Shark skin: One request per day. Pick one of those pics and I'll get on it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 15, 2007)

Shark Skin said:


> Hey got a couple of requests (just Ulquiorra, not that there's much else in these pics):
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It's only one request a day, sorry, but I'll do the first one. 

Edit: lol Haruhi has faster internet than I have , so she'll do it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh right sorry about that


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 15, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much.

If it is not too much trouble, could the outline be done in a darker red? Correspondent to the shade that is in the original picture. 

*reps* (will do so again if outline is redone)


----------



## Homura (Nov 15, 2007)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

I'll fix it then Vyse.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Nov 15, 2007)

OK I need this for my sig with a transparent background. If at all possible change the sign to "Save my E-penis today"


And I need this as an avy that is 150x150 transparent background keeping the shadow

Thanks very much

Reps 3x + for the artist that completes this project for me.


----------



## Homura (Nov 15, 2007)

For Vyse:



@Mr. Nibbles: One request per day. Pick one and I'll get on it.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Nov 15, 2007)

Do the sig please and I'll request the avy tommorrow


----------



## Homura (Nov 15, 2007)

Here you go:



Tell me if there's anything you want changed.

Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Nov 15, 2007)

That you time this needs to me perfect


----------



## Homura (Nov 15, 2007)

Lol, take a look at my previous post. Tell me if you want anything changed like you said.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry I wanted it with only Gerald, Arlnold and Helga in the pic and everything else gone. But everything else is great.


----------



## Homura (Nov 15, 2007)

Here you go:


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Nov 15, 2007)

Reps man...


Thank you so much


----------



## Dre (Nov 15, 2007)

*
with the least text as possible.*


----------



## mootz (Nov 16, 2007)

pwnsome sig request 

MARIO 

can i please have it transparent and resized, thank you kindly


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*


----------



## Tousen (Nov 16, 2007)

mootz said:


> pwnsome sig request
> 
> MARIO
> 
> ...



give me just one second 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*im sure you know what to do now *


----------



## Usagi (Nov 16, 2007)

Pretty much I just want: Kenpachi, Yachiru, the pillows, and the little bubble with it's words.
Resized to: 450 x 320

cred+rep<3


----------



## Saito (Nov 16, 2007)

*Dre:*

*Usagi:*


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Nov 16, 2007)

i have an avy request....

<--------in my avy i'd like you just to draw a heart on ichigo's face....heh

thank you


----------



## Saito (Nov 16, 2007)

rukia_kuchiki* said:


> i have an avy request....
> 
> <--------in my avy i'd like you just to draw a heart on ichigo's face....heh
> 
> thank you


How are these 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Usagi (Nov 16, 2007)

I get to wait to rep you again, Saito. 
You're mmmazing.


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 16, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> For Vyse:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mr. Nibbles: One request per day. Pick one and I'll get on it.



Thanks. This time it is perfect. I will add another rep to your score when I can. So expect it in a day or so. 

However, I have to wait till I return home in order to host it myself. Picture distributors are blocked where I am currently, so it cannot be added to my sig at the moment. XD


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 16, 2007)

This was the second one I requested yesterday (I forgot that it was only one per day), so I'm just reposting the request. Just Ulquiorra.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



Thanks Haruki


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 16, 2007)

Shark Skin said:


> This was the second one I requested yesterday (I forgot that it was only one per day), so I'm just reposting the request. Just Ulquiorra.



Wasn't that one done? I'll do it now if it wasn't.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Wasn't that one done? I'll do it now if it wasn't.



Can I have this one done please? 

*Spoiler*: __ 







But could you try and not do his hair like Haruki did to the pic above please? (I mean I know that was a damn difficult pic to make)


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 16, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Wasn't that one done? I'll do it now if it wasn't.



No, the first one was done. Thanks for doing this one


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 16, 2007)

Shark Skin said:


> Hey got a couple of requests (just Ulquiorra, not that there's much else in these pics):





Shark Skin said:


> No, the first one was done. Thanks for doing this one


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2007)

will you take my request too, please?


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Nov 16, 2007)

Saito said:


> How are these
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




omg thank you soooo much!!! i'll rep you after my 24 hour limit is up^.^


----------



## Tousen (Nov 16, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> will you take my request too, please?



1. Turn your sig off
2. Someone will get to you when its time unless your personally asking Nae to do your request for you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2007)

Tousen said:


> 1. Turn your sig off
> 2. Someone will get to you when its time unless your personally asking Nae to do your request for you



Yeah... sorry about the sig TT. I had a discussion with her on PM


----------



## fraj (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a request please
I would like the text to be removed fro this image please. And also I would like the image to look natural the way it is without the text 



Thanks a lot for your time


----------



## Tousen (Nov 16, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I have a request please
> I would like the text to be removed fro this image please. And also I would like the image to look natural the way it is without the text
> 
> 
> ...



ugh correct me if im wrong but that image is already transparent right?


----------



## fraj (Nov 16, 2007)

The image is already transparent. i just want the text to be removed please


----------



## Tousen (Nov 16, 2007)

well im  alittle confused..if the image is already transparent..then what was the point of bringing it here?


----------



## fraj (Nov 16, 2007)

Err I have seen earlier requests where people ask the employees here to remove backgrounds and then transparent them.. but since it is already transparent I would like only the text to be removed which is similar to background removing...............


----------



## Saito (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually removing text from images is different than transparencies.

*Here ya go:*


----------



## fraj (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh wow thanks a lot Saito


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 17, 2007)

Can someone transparent this?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 17, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Can someone transparent this?



Sure, in a minute or two. How much did you want it resized?

Please disable signatures.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 17, 2007)

can someone do this for me please 

i will rep and credit


----------



## Saito (Nov 17, 2007)

Tousen said:


> can someone do this for me please
> 
> i will rep and credit


Is that the pic or is it expired?


----------



## Tousen (Nov 17, 2007)

that is the pic


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome back  I d like to have my current siggy rendered. I' ll give credit of course. Thanks!


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 17, 2007)

lol Tousen


Kenpachi said:


> Can someone transparent this?







Credit this shop, Tousens Transparency Request Shop, plus rep, thanks. . If you wanted a size other than the ones I provided, I can do that too.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 17, 2007)

Can someone make this picture transparent as a sig (make the sig of it a little bit smaller than the original size) and avatar?


----------



## Tousen (Nov 17, 2007)

taraa100 said:


> Can someone make this picture transparent as a sig (make the sig of it a little bit smaller than the original size) and avatar?



sure ill do it..do you want the little thing on the side as well in the avatar?


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 17, 2007)

Tousen said:


> sure ill do it..do you want the little thing on the side as well in the avatar?



Removed please


----------



## Tousen (Nov 17, 2007)

ok do you want it in the sig as well?


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 17, 2007)

Tousen said:


> ok do you want it in the sig as well?



no, not on the sig either


----------



## Tousen (Nov 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 






*Credit and Rep please..if you are unhappy with anything or what something changed please let me know



thanks


p.s i left the little white box incase you wanted to write something there like your name or something..hope you dont mind*


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you very much *reps* but can you change one thing in the avatar, can you lower the avatar a little bit, thank you!


----------



## Tousen (Nov 17, 2007)

lower the avatar in what means?



your sig please


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 17, 2007)

taraa100 said:


> Thank you very much *reps* but can you change one thing in the avatar, can you lower the avatar a little bit, thank you!



Okay, I see. I'll do it now.


How is this?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 17, 2007)

taraa100, I summon thee


----------



## Birkin (Nov 17, 2007)

I have returned 



I want it in a reasonable size for this forum, maybe like my current sig? Do whatever you see fits best! Can you also do an ava out of it? Not sure if I will use the ava, but rep and credit in any case!


----------



## Saito (Nov 17, 2007)

*Tousen:*




Birkin said:


> I have returned
> 
> 
> 
> I want it in a reasonable size for this forum, maybe like my current sig? Do whatever you see fits best! Can you also do an ava out of it? Not sure if I will use the ava, but rep and credit in any case!


I see you finally got your name change 
I'll work on it 
For the avy do you want the same border as your current one?


----------



## Birkin (Nov 17, 2007)

If it comes to it, I can add the border myself. Thanks for offering <3

Close-up of the face, but I bet you already got that 

Is it possible to make it not look that transparent, just the face fitting the dimensions? This kinda goes against the rules I know..


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 17, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> taraa100, I summon thee



Thank you! *reps*


----------



## Saito (Nov 17, 2007)

*Birkin:*

*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 








If there is anything wrong, feel free to to tell me


----------



## Birkin (Nov 17, 2007)

Am I asking the impossible if you can avatarize the face on sig's original size? Like, get the face a bit bigger? Sorry for the bother.

Also, can you remove the border on the ava?

Thanks again, splendid work as always!


----------



## Saito (Nov 17, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Am I asking the impossible if you can avatarize the face on sig's original size? Like, get the face a bit bigger? Sorry for the bother.
> 
> Also, can you remove the border on the ava?
> 
> Thanks again, splendid work as always!


*Like this?*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Birkin (Nov 17, 2007)

That's exactly it 

Thanks a lot, repssss!!!


----------



## Slips (Nov 17, 2007)

Is my sig possible ??????

Just so Hisoka is standing out. I have no clue have these bloody things work


----------



## Tousen (Nov 17, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Tousen:*



thats interesting try this one


----------



## Saito (Nov 17, 2007)

*Slips:*



Tousen said:


> thats interesting try this one


----------



## Rolling~Star (Nov 17, 2007)

Can someone do my sig? the orihime pic. All black parts turned transparent. give +rep I suppose as payment...


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 17, 2007)

Rolling~Star said:


> Can someone do my sig? the orihime pic. All black parts turned transparent. give +rep I suppose as payment...




Credit the shop, Tousens Transparency Request Shop,


----------



## Raizen (Nov 17, 2007)

Please make  transparent. And can you resize it so it fits the signature size limit too please?


----------



## Tousen (Nov 17, 2007)

hey nae i dont see anything


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 17, 2007)

Broly said:


> Please make  transparent. And can you resize it so it fits the signature size limit too please?


Here you go


EDIT: I redid it because i'm a spaz. I dl the low quality version instead of clicking on the image to enlarge it first 

Anyway... sig limits are 500*550, this should work


Credit shop please, Tousens Transparency Request Shop, and everything else.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 17, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> EDIT: I redid it because i'm a spaz. I dl the low quality version instead of clicking on the image to enlarge it first
> ...


Thanks Nae'blis


----------



## Franky (Nov 17, 2007)

Can you transparency everything but Mario and the star stuff, but only leave the stars that are spinning around him, please &thank you


----------



## Rolling~Star (Nov 17, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Credit the shop, Tousens Transparency Request Shop,



Credits to the shop.


----------



## Kamina (Nov 18, 2007)

The espada cut out please and resized to the forums sig size.


----------



## Homura (Nov 18, 2007)

Give me a while to take care of it.


----------



## Kamina (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Homura (Nov 18, 2007)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 18, 2007)

X

I just want the Decepticon logo.


----------



## Homura (Nov 18, 2007)

Totitos said:


> X
> 
> I just want the Decepticon logo.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Kamina (Nov 18, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



Many thanks.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 18, 2007)

I cant rep right now -__-

but I will when I can.

thanks


----------



## FLUFFY G (Nov 18, 2007)

Can someone please make the background of this image transparent? Also, can you reduce it so it will fit the signature size limit? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 18, 2007)

corniliano said:


> Can someone please make the background of this image transparent? Also, can you reduce it so it will fit the signature size limit? Thanks in advance.




credit the shop Tousens Transparency Request Shop, and all those nice things.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Nov 18, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> credit the shop Tousens Transparency Request Shop, and all those nice things.



Its perfect. Thank you very much.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 18, 2007)

You guys think you can make my sig more transparent?


----------



## Saito (Nov 18, 2007)

Lazlow said:


> You guys think you can make my sig more transparent?


How much more do you want transparent?


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 18, 2007)

Saito said:


> How much more do you want transparent?



Just get rid of the white lines around the characters/text... if possible.


----------



## Saito (Nov 18, 2007)

*Here ya go:*


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 18, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Here ya go:*



Thanks a lot. Will rep you when the system allows me to.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Nov 18, 2007)

Could someone make this transparent.  Make it just Sub-Zero and Baraka.  

Thanks, and hey Tousen.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 18, 2007)

F@ Mike said:


> Could someone make this transparent.  Make it just Sub-Zero and Baraka.
> 
> Thanks, and hey Tousen.



I'll try yeah, do you have a higher quality one (bigger image)?


----------



## Smoke (Nov 18, 2007)

can you make this transparent?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 18, 2007)

F@ Mike said:


> Could someone make this transparent.  Make it just Sub-Zero and Baraka.
> 
> Thanks, and hey Tousen.


, I had to look for a larger version of the image to make it look clearer.





Credit shop, Tousens Transparency Request Shop, rep, and come again


----------



## Luigi (Nov 18, 2007)

Can someone make this transparent.



And make the size 357x264.

I'll credit the shop, rep, etc.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 18, 2007)

Smoke said:


> can you make this transparent?





Credit shop, rep, and come again


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 18, 2007)

Luigi said:


> Can someone make this transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Credit Shop, Tousens Transparency Request Shop, rep is most welcome


----------



## Luigi (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey thanks, I'll take the 2nd one. Rep + Cred will be given.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 18, 2007)

May I have this one done?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Exclude those three dashes above Sakura's head, too, please. :3

Sank yuu~

Can you resize the image down by about 70%-80% or so? I'm not that picky, but the original image is already a bit too large.

Edit: Oh yes, if you can, keep the black shadows around them, too. =]


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 18, 2007)

Transparency(largest possible avatar size):


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 18, 2007)

exquisiteKOREAN said:


> May I have this one done?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Okay, just a second. I saw something I forgot to remove when uploading 



Suzumushi said:


> Transparency(largest possible avatar size):



Here you go.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 18, 2007)

S'okay, Nae'blis.

Just wondering >>> I was looking through some of the old pages of this thread and one of the employees said that credit is not mandatory. I'll still credit you guys, but is it? My repping powers might be dead, too.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 18, 2007)

and i was just about to say ill do it too..lol


no crediting the shop is not mandatory..at first i didnt even want it...but now some of the employees are requesting it..but its really up to you if you want too..but it would be nice if you put the name of th person who did your request


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry Tousen, I was just about to go to sleep.


exquisiteKOREAN said:


> S'okay, Nae'blis.
> 
> Just wondering >>> I was looking through some of the old pages of this thread and one of the employees said that credit is not mandatory. I'll still credit you guys, but is it? My repping powers might be dead, too.


Well, my boss says crediting the shop is not mandatory, so...
Okay, so the problem was those dots, lol.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks! Rep and credited. =]


----------



## Homura (Nov 19, 2007)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I dont so much want this transparent but Kinda do..I cant explain it..I want Lupe Fiasco in it, but some of the background as well...Kinda just want it bordered...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take your request, but I really can't make out what you want with it.


----------



## Circe (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Saito (Nov 19, 2007)

Here ya go:


----------



## Freiza (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 19, 2007)

sure thing



I'm a n00b, what are these things?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 19, 2007)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I dont so much want this transparent but Kinda do..I cant explain it..I want Lupe Fiasco in it, but some of the background as well...Kinda just want it bordered...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, this is very cryptic. Can you try giving Haruhi a bit more information on what you want left and/or excluded.


----------



## Homura (Nov 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Unrequited Silence_ 









If it's not what you wanted then just tell me if you need anything changed, otherwise credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah, it's 150 x 150.


----------



## Homura (Nov 19, 2007)

How's this? Oh and by the way, I keep forgetting to tell to turn off your sig so please do so.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 19, 2007)

perfect..!


----------



## Isuzu (Nov 19, 2007)

Isu's request is simple. :3 She'd like the following fanart transparent, and she uses Internet Explorer, if that makes a difference. XD But get rid of the stars, please? 



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 19, 2007)

Nae Blis.  Take your time I have just one request I dont really like the avatar match, to well not your fault just bad quality of the pic.  Can u make an avatar out of this picture instead please..Thanks alot..When I can ill rep u twice over..


----------



## Tousen (Nov 19, 2007)

please tell off your sig in your last few post


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 19, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Isu's request is simple. :3 She'd like the following fanart transparent, and she uses Internet Explorer, if that makes a difference. XD But get rid of the stars, please?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.





Credit shop, rep and


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 19, 2007)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Nae Blis.  Take your time I have just one request I dont really like the avatar match, to well not your fault just bad quality of the pic.  Can u make an avatar out of this picture instead please..Thanks alot..When I can ill rep u twice over..



Okay, just please turn off sigs


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 19, 2007)

Unrequited Silence said:


> thanks alot





It's only one request every 24 hours, everyone.

Tousen: I have sigs/avatars turned off, so I can't see if anyone forgot to disable theirs .


----------



## Sub-Zero (Nov 19, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> , I had to look for a larger version of the image to make it look clearer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, reps+cred.


----------



## Dan (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll like to have zabuza on his own everything else transparent, and re-sized for a decent sig.


----------



## Homura (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll take care of it.


----------



## Dan (Nov 19, 2007)

can u also do this please.



I'd like a transparent background with a black border Ty.


----------



## Homura (Nov 19, 2007)

Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

Turn off your sigs as well.


----------



## Dan (Nov 19, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Ty Ty Ty Ty

Reps


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 19, 2007)

_

Please take out all of the background please, and leave it the same size.

Thanks _


----------



## atom (Nov 19, 2007)

Can someone do mine

Sig:


Want the Middle Frame by itself, transparent. If you can touch it up a bit, that would be nice!

Avatar:


Want his face by itself, unless it looks better (probably does) with its neck. Want it transparent. Thanks!


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 19, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> _
> 
> Please take out all of the background please, and leave it the same size.
> 
> Thanks _




Credit me, rep, and 

Did you want that blue part (in between them just above the red guys hand) removed? I thought it was part of the light blue cape so I didn't remove it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 19, 2007)

Sonic said:


> Can someone do mine
> 
> Sig:
> deidera x ino and theres nothing you can do about it
> ...



Sonic, it's only one request evert 24 hours, I'll do one of them now. Edit, I already had this one done.


Credit shop, rep and all that stuff. For the other image, please post a request for it again in ~23 hours from now, Shop rules and stuff.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 19, 2007)

_Thanks much 

I'll rep you as soon as the 24 hour limit is up._


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 20, 2007)

Make it transparent and make an 150*150 avy out of it while you're at it too.

Thanks


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 20, 2007)

Lazlow said:


> Make it transparent and make an 150*150 avy out of it while you're at it too.
> 
> Thanks






Done.

Credit shop, and rep.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 20, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Done.
> 
> Credit shop, and rep.



Great, thanks again.


----------



## fraj (Nov 20, 2007)

I want a background and transparency please 
I have marked all parts in yellow that I want removed and transparenced please 
If I have missed any parts could you do it for me please 



Thanks a lot for your time


----------



## Homura (Nov 20, 2007)

Give me some time to work on it.


----------



## Isuzu (Nov 20, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Credit shop, rep and



suahgkleogydkb

*feels like a bad person*

Ne, could you make it a GIF, instead? Because it doesn't show up transparent for me.  I'm not particularly sure WHY it matters for different internet browsers, but I've noticed that it does...So yeah, sorry about that. ^^;


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 20, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> suahgkleogydkb
> 
> *feels like a bad person*
> 
> Ne, could you make it a GIF, instead? Because it doesn't show up transparent for me.  I'm not particularly sure WHY it matters for different internet browsers, but I've noticed that it does...So yeah, sorry about that. ^^;



Yes, sure. I don't think Internet Explorer shows transparent images (I have no idea since I never use IE) but that seems to be the impression I'm getting. If making it a gif will change anything, I'll try it in a second.


----------



## Cecil (Nov 20, 2007)

Can someone make this transparent.



*Size:* Forum limits for a normal user


----------



## Homura (Nov 20, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I want a background and transparency please
> I have marked all parts in yellow that I want removed and transparenced please
> If I have missed any parts could you do it for me please
> 
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

I'll do Luffy's request right now.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 20, 2007)

Sonic said:


> Can someone do this, the Sig.



I can do it, but you didn't respond to my eariler post or even acknowledge it when I did the other avatar


----------



## Homura (Nov 20, 2007)

Straw Hat Luffy said:


> Can someone make this transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> *Size:* Forum limits for a normal user



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Cecil (Nov 20, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



Thanks, cred + rep will be given.


----------



## atom (Nov 20, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> I can do it, but you didn't respond to my eariler post or even acknowledge it when I did the other avatar


Oh? I thought I posted.. gah. If possible, make it bigger and get rid of the border.


----------



## Homura (Nov 20, 2007)

Sonic said:


> Oh? I thought I posted.. gah. If possible, make it bigger and get rid of the border.



Since something came up with Nae'blis he wanted me to finish your requests. So just give me some time and I'll have it done.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 21, 2007)

whats up with these sigs


----------



## Homura (Nov 21, 2007)

Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

Turn off your sigs as well.


----------



## atom (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks *reps*


----------



## ?verity (Nov 21, 2007)

Transparency and sig size please.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 21, 2007)

If this is possible, I would like a transparency, and sig size if it already isn't  And could you also include the black shadowy lookin thing behind him that is fading him into the background please?? I think it would look good, but if you don't, then can you just get him with no shadowy?? Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Homura (Nov 21, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> Transparency and sig size please.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## fraj (Nov 21, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot... i will credit you when i will use it


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 21, 2007)

i need a favor on this could you resize the pic....and possibly make an avatar out of it as well...and if possible could the avatar be transparent

as for the sig size well normal size will do cheers


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 21, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> i need a favor on this could you resize the pic....and possibly make an avatar out of it as well...and if possible could the avatar be transparent
> 
> as for the sig size well normal size will do cheers



So you want the pic resized, without transparency? And you want an avatar that will be transparent?


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 21, 2007)

yes please nae'blis if its no trouble


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 21, 2007)

can u make this image smaller so that it will be able to fit in my sig and also get rid of the background.

oh and an avy thats 150 x 150 centered around her face with a thin black border.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 21, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> i need a favor on this could you resize the pic....and possibly make an avatar out of it as well...and if possible could the avatar be transparent
> 
> as for the sig size well normal size will do cheers


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 21, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> can u make this image smaller so that it will be able to fit in my sig and also get rid of the background.
> 
> oh and an avy thats 150 x 150 centered around her face with a thin black border.


okay, sure


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 21, 2007)

awesome nae'blis better than i expected thanks man


----------



## Usagi (Nov 21, 2007)

Just shikamaru and temari, and soften it up if it's possible~



cred+rep<3


----------



## Homura (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll take care of it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 21, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> can u make this image smaller so that it will be able to fit in my sig and also get rid of the background.
> 
> oh and an avy thats 150 x 150 centered around her face with a thin black border.



trans coming in a second


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 21, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> trans coming in a second



Perfect,can't wait to see the sig.


----------



## Homura (Nov 21, 2007)

Usagi said:


> Just shikamaru and temari, and soften it up if it's possible~
> 
> 
> 
> cred+rep<3



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 21, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> can u make this image smaller so that it will be able to fit in my sig and also get rid of the background.
> 
> oh and an avy thats 150 x 150 centered around her face with a thin black border.



trans coming in a second



wow, that took me a while


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 22, 2007)

Ummm, sorry for bothering but was I skipped on purpose??


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 22, 2007)

Jihad said:


> If this is possible, I would like a transparency, and sig size if it already isn't  And could you also include the black shadowy lookin thing behind him that is fading him into the background please?? I think it would look good, but if you don't, then can you just get him with no shadowy?? Thanks a lot!!



No, skipping you wasn't done purposefully. Sorry for that 

I'm going to be busy today, can someone please handle Jihads request.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 22, 2007)

i think im going to have the shop closed for the holiday


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 22, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> trans coming in a second
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that took me a while


OMG,thank u sooooooooooo much.
will rep and give credit to the shop.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 22, 2007)

i need help guys!

i normally do this transparency stuff myself but i cant just seem to be able to prefect this one! 
can you please do this one for me:  

*Spoiler*: __ 




i just want transparency around Sasuke! 




i'll do the resizing myself! 

and i could also help you guys out with some request as i can do some of them myself. need proof, check my sig!


----------



## Saito (Nov 22, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> i need help guys!
> 
> i normally do this transparency stuff myself but i cant just seem to be able to prefect this one!
> can you please do this one for me:
> ...


I'll try yours and Jihad's request.

You will need to ask to Tousen for a position in the shop.


----------



## Saito (Nov 22, 2007)

*@lk3mizt:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tousen (Nov 22, 2007)

i have a image..that i honestly dont feel like doing..anyone care to do it for me


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 22, 2007)

thats a trap Tousen , post pics or gtfo. j/k, I can't do it now anyway since my tools are at my apartment. But Saito, please do Jihads also. 

*not a good idea to shout and swear at ones boss


----------



## Homura (Nov 22, 2007)

I'll try Tousen. o.o


----------



## Tousen (Nov 22, 2007)

its really nothing important..so dont beat yourself over the head about it..but i would like just Neji the moon and the clouds



thank you 



are you ever on MSN.I dont think we have had a conversation as of yet..Dont add Saito as a Friend..He keeps on sending me some type of virus in spanish 




*lol @ Nae* im in a great mood so its perfectly fine..I just started watching Heros and its awesome


----------



## Saito (Nov 22, 2007)

Tousen said:


> its really nothing important..so dont beat yourself over the head about it..but i would like just Neji the moon and the clouds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. I don't know whats happening with my msn 
I barely use it anymore becuase of that msn virus.

I'll try Jihad's request right now.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 22, 2007)

Can you please remove the background and just leave Bart, the puppets and those damn strings?


----------



## Saito (Nov 22, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Can you please remove the background and just leave Bart, the puppets and those damn strings?


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 22, 2007)

Saito said:


>



I love you


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 23, 2007)

No rush!!  I was just wottied, no big deal!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 23, 2007)

Saito said:


> *@lk3mizt:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



OMFG!! Thanks!! 
will rep later!


----------



## Hio (Nov 23, 2007)

Can somebody make this transparent


Will rep you Thnx


----------



## Tousen (Nov 23, 2007)

Hio said:


> Can somebody make this transparent
> 
> 
> Will rep you Thnx



ill do it when your sig is off


----------



## Hio (Nov 23, 2007)

Arg I forgot Thnx


----------



## Tousen (Nov 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _pick up_ 





*rep would be nice..credit the shop if you want..TTRS for short

thank you come again
*


----------



## Hio (Nov 23, 2007)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _pick up_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Tousen That was quick


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 23, 2007)

hey Tousen. I'd like to join the team. Check out my sig for proof of my skillz! 

If you have enough members in the team, no problemo!


----------



## Tousen (Nov 23, 2007)

Hio said:


> Thanks Tousen That was quick








@lk3mizt said:


> hey Tousen. I'd like to join the team. Check out my sig for proof of my skillz!
> 
> If you have enough members in the team, no problemo!





usually i would tell people to read the first page..but since i am in a good mood..I will discuss it here..it terms of getting a new employee..that is something that i will have to discuss with my employee's we are moving at a great pace so i really dont think we need one..but maybe it might help if we had something to lighten the load for others..so let me go over it with my works and i will get back to you


----------



## fraj (Nov 23, 2007)

Could you consider me also please? Because I have been waiting in the line


----------



## Ero Pervert (Nov 23, 2007)

Hellow. I got one of my request done from Tousen, but I didn't request from the shop so tecnoly I can get a request from here today or tonight, If I get off that easaly I'll wait my 24 hours lol.

*Picture*


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 23, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Could you consider me also please? Because I have been waiting in the line


, I looked back to see your request, it was already completed by Haruhi. If you had another request that I couldn;t see, please quote it. 



Ero Pervert said:


> Hellow. I got one of my request done from Tousen, but I didn't request from the shop so tecnoly I can get a request from here today or tonight, If I get off that easaly I'll wait my 24 hours lol.
> 
> *Picture*



Sure , I can try right now.


----------



## fraj (Nov 23, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> , I looked back to see your request, it was already completed by Haruhi. If you had another request that I couldn;t see, please quote it.



I was talking about becoming an employee in the shop......... I wasnt talking about any request... because broly mentioned about talking to his other employees to see if he needs any new ones....


----------



## ?verity (Nov 23, 2007)

Just keep the girl please  

Thanks again!


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 23, 2007)

Ero Pervert said:


> Hellow. I got one of my request done from Tousen, but I didn't request from the shop so tecnoly I can get a request from here today or tonight, If I get off that easaly I'll wait my 24 hours lol.
> 
> *Picture*


A word of advice: when getting pictures from Deviantart, click on the image to get the full size of it. It's easier to clean and the transparency comes out better (not to mention it looks 100x better) 

And do you want the leaf removed? I won't remove it for now until you say otherwise.


ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I was talking about becoming an employee in the shop......... I wasnt talking about any request... because broly mentioned about talking to his other employees to see if he needs any new ones....


lol, okay


----------



## Ero Pervert (Nov 23, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> A word of advice: when getting pictures from Deviantart, click on the image to get the full size of it. It's easier to clean and the transparency comes out better (not to mention it looks 100x better)
> 
> lol, okay



oh, sorry about that. I'll keep that in mine. Yes I would like the leaf w/e it is on there, and thanks.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 23, 2007)

*ATENTION WORKS!!!*

*To My Dearest Employees 

Usually I send you guys a PM with this but since i am sooo lazy right now i figure this would be the fastest way and besides im about to watch a hero marathon and enjoy on some thanksgiving left overs..GOD BLESS AMERICA 

Anywho if you guys could let me know how you would honestly feel if i got more people to work for the shop. I personally am yes and no about it so i figure i would ask you guys.. If you do agree then please tell me how many more people you think i should hire


please reply whenever you have the time too 

Thanks,




hero's here i come ​*


----------



## Homura (Nov 23, 2007)

We've been working really fast with requests and we're rarely ever backed up with work. I personally don't think we need anymore.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 23, 2007)

yeah, i agree with you, Haruhi. you guys are really impressive so you really dont need anymore hands.


----------



## Homura (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm sorry @lk, please don't hate me.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 23, 2007)

lololol, how can I hate you!?


----------



## fraj (Nov 23, 2007)

So you dont need new staff - its alright..........if any of you are bored with requests send them to me 
have a nice weekend


----------



## Totitos (Nov 23, 2007)

request

I just want him.

size: a good size,I dunno ._.


----------



## Saito (Nov 23, 2007)

Im sorry for all of the people interested in this shop but atm I believe that, since the requests are slow, we can handle them 


Totitos said:


> request
> 
> I just want him.
> 
> size: a good size,I dunno ._.


I'll do it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 23, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> yeah, i agree with you, Haruhi. you guys are really impressive so you really dont need anymore hands.



, you might want to quickly edit your post on the other page. 

@Tousen, yes, I kind of agree with Haruhi.




Ero Pervert said:


> Hellow. I got one of my request done from Tousen, but I didn't request from the shop so tecnoly I can get a request from here today or tonight, If I get off that easaly I'll wait my 24 hours lol.
> 
> *Picture*







this image was really awesome, after I fiddle around with it I'm using it on my as my desktop wallpaper. . Anyway, please credit shop.


----------



## Saito (Nov 23, 2007)

^Post the link to Devianart I llike that pic also :amazed

*Totitos:*


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Totitos (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks Saito


----------



## Ero Pervert (Nov 23, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> , you might want to quickly edit your post on the other page.
> 
> @Tousen, yes, I kind of agree with Haruhi.
> 
> ...



Thanks it looks awesome! You didn't really need to make a avatar, but w/e awesome job. 
I'm not going to be useing this account anymore sence it's inactive, but I'll let you know later what is my new account. I know having a new account is stupid, I just don't like this account.

I love klar work on Deviantart. I really enjoy her/his drawings.


----------



## /root (Nov 23, 2007)

With just the guy and the sword in his hand left. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 24, 2007)

Adаm said:


> With just the guy and the sword in his hand left. Thanks in advance.



I'll give this a try.


----------



## /root (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks heaps, and I don't mean to be a pain, but could you please remove the bit of background that is in between the strap and the scabbard as well?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 24, 2007)

Adаm said:


> With just the guy and the sword in his hand left. Thanks in advance.





Nae'blis said:


> lol, in a sec
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Adаm said:


> Thanks heaps, and I don't mean to be a pain, but could you please remove the bit of background that is in between the strap and the scabbard as well?


lol, , I was about to go to bed also. good thing you responded quickly



lol, for some reason the resized isn't taking,


----------



## /root (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks again! I wound up cropping it, but...thats somewhat temporary. I need the full version for a future sig  So don't worry, all your hard work is not going to waste.


----------



## ?verity (Nov 24, 2007)

....did I get skipped....?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 24, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> Just keep the girl please
> 
> Thanks again!



bumping this request.
EDIT: doing this request


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 24, 2007)

So I was skipped again then??


----------



## Saito (Nov 24, 2007)

*Jihad:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



I couldn't do the shadow thing exactly but I tried my best


----------



## Saito (Nov 24, 2007)

*Konan_sama:*

*Spoiler*: _Original Size_


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 24, 2007)

-_-              '


----------



## Kamina (Nov 24, 2007)

Cut ichigo out of this please.


----------



## ?verity (Nov 24, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> bumping this request.
> EDIT: doing this request





Saito said:


> *Konan_sama:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Original Size_



Haha should I rep you both?


----------



## Saito (Nov 24, 2007)

Vizard said:


> Cut ichigo out of this please.


I guess I'll do it.


Konan_sama said:


> Haha should I rep you both?


lol.I didn't notice that it was already done xD


----------



## blaze of fire (Nov 24, 2007)

i need another favour i don't know how to do this could you please make it transparent and rezize it if possibl also maybe an avatar thanks


----------



## Beluga (Nov 24, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> i need another favour i don't know how to do this could you please make it transparent and rezize it if possibl also maybe an avatar thanks



For me.


----------



## Saito (Nov 24, 2007)

^I'll do it blaze of fire and Beluga 
*Vizard:*


----------



## Kamina (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks man, it's excellent.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 24, 2007)

lol K I think I can request now.

*Spoiler*: __ 








I only want the man who is standing over the buldouzer.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 24, 2007)

Totitos said:


> lol K I think I can request now.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The small or the bigger one? I'll do it.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 24, 2007)

the small one.

Vizard turn off your sig


----------



## Saito (Nov 24, 2007)

*blaze of Fire/Beluga:*


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 24, 2007)

Totitos said:


> lol K I think I can request now.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Totitos said:


> the small one.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 24, 2007)

lol mudada.

thanks Nae 

I´ll rep you when I can,fucking 24 limits


----------



## Jackal (Nov 24, 2007)

i just need you guys to make the backround clear. also do the same thing for my avatar plz?


----------



## Beluga (Nov 24, 2007)

Could you make it a little bit bigger?  *reps*


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd like this to be done.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 24, 2007)

Kieru said:


> I'd like this to be done.



ill do it when you turn off your sig



Reptile said:


> i just need you guys to make the backround clear. also do the same thing for my avatar plz?




same for you as well


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 24, 2007)

Reptile said:


> i just need you guys to make the backround clear. also do the same thing for my avatar plz?



Sure, I'll do it


----------



## Saito (Nov 24, 2007)

First things first, off with your sigs 


Beluga said:


> Could you make it a little bit bigger?  *reps*


----------



## Beluga (Nov 24, 2007)

Bigger


----------



## Saito (Nov 24, 2007)

lol.How big?


----------



## Beluga (Nov 24, 2007)

Smaller than the original and bigger than the one you resized.  just a little it bigger than the medium...


----------



## Saito (Nov 24, 2007)

Hows are these 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jackal (Nov 24, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Sure, I'll do it




wait! scratch the Avatar and just use this Sig.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 24, 2007)

you need to turn off your sig first



@Kieru


*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_


----------



## Homura (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll do Reptile's request then when he turns it off.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 24, 2007)

i did


----------



## Homura (Nov 24, 2007)

Um..you forgot to turn off your sig again.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 24, 2007)

**


----------



## Homura (Nov 24, 2007)

Here you go: 



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 24, 2007)

Reptile...


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 24, 2007)

Tousen said:


> you need to turn off your sig first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to turn off my sig, sorry. 

And thx for the sig.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 24, 2007)

Saito  Thank you sooo much!! I approve  Now if I could make one more request!! Please do the same for Kakuzu, and a sig resize if you could just like last time!! Thanks again Saito for getting that other one done for me!!


----------



## Homura (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll take care of it. Just give me some time.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 24, 2007)

Wiil do 

I gots all the time in the world  Thank you soo much by the way


----------



## Homura (Nov 25, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Saito  Thank you sooo much!! I approve  Now if I could make one more request!! Please do the same for Kakuzu, and a sig resize if you could just like last time!! Thanks again Saito for getting that other one done for me!!



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks Haruhi  I appreciate it  

Will credit and rep and all that good stuff


----------



## Beluga (Nov 25, 2007)

Saito said:


> Hows are these
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Perfect!


----------



## ?verity (Nov 25, 2007)

transparent please


----------



## milkshakes (Nov 25, 2007)

Transparent request 

I want the naruto sign and the blue and white symbols under the naruto sign deidara sasuke and the currents and the paw thing with japanese under it with 3 exclamation points  left alone.  Everything else i want transparent

I want the size about 500 (Width) x 450 (Height) or a little less  I don't care of the size as long as it looks fabulous.  But dont make it too small 
Will rep and cred


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 25, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> transparent please


If you wanted something other then this, tell me. For some reason removing all the red just wasn't going to work with this image.

*Spoiler*: _delivery_


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 25, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Transparent request
> 
> I want the naruto sign and the blue and white symbols under the naruto sign deidara sasuke and the currents and the paw thing with japanese under it with 3 exclamation points  left alone.  Everything else i want transparent
> 
> ...



lol, I'll see what I can do with this. The dimensions you gave won't work unless you want something trimmed (or the image stretched and distorted).





Credit shop, rep, and whatever.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 25, 2007)

*
Transparent please you know what to do.*


----------



## Homura (Nov 25, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *
> Transparent please you know what to do.*



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 25, 2007)

i need you to resize that to fit in my sig. i also need it transparrent.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 25, 2007)

Reptile said:


> i need you to resize that to fit in my sig. i also need it transparrent.



are you sure? You wont change it after I'm done , but it doesn't work for me. Post it as an image within the [noparse][/noparse] tags

lol, is it the Tobi/Deidara pic thats colored with the Dragon colored by phsykhowolf? Part of the tail is going to be cut off by the tree;s


----------



## Jackal (Nov 25, 2007)

crap.... and i was sorry about before


----------



## Jackal (Nov 25, 2007)

there, now i need the text to go away, and i need it transparent.


----------



## Homura (Nov 25, 2007)

Turn off your sigs


----------



## milkshakes (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey i was ganna change my request a bit
uhm can u transparent evertythin cept sasuke?  I dont want the naruto sign can u make it so his body is complete but still eveythin is transparent with both these images?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 26, 2007)

Can you leave just Ricardo, please?
And if possible could you round out the tiny bit of his right glove that was cut off?

Thanks in advance.




Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Hey i was ganna change my request a bit
> uhm can u transparent evertythin cept sasuke?  I dont want the naruto sign can u make it so his body is complete but still eveythin is transparent with both these images?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I don't want to speak for the shop, but I gotta say completely recreating Sasuke's body in that image would be a giant job.


----------



## Homura (Nov 26, 2007)

I'll do it. Just give me some time.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 26, 2007)

large job!? it's almost impossible!

i'm going to keep checking this place so that i'll see the outcome for that request.


----------



## Homura (Nov 26, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> Can you leave just Ricardo, please?
> And if possible could you round out the tiny bit of his right glove that was cut off?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

I'll try doing Sasuke's request.


----------



## Homura (Nov 26, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Hey i was ganna change my request a bit
> uhm can u transparent evertythin cept sasuke?  I dont want the naruto sign can u make it so his body is complete but still eveythin is transparent with both these images?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Here's one of them:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 26, 2007)

Haruhi, you are a goddess!!  That is amazing!!  I love you...I'm sorry, but you've excited me!! 

I do have a request if thats ok....I would like Hinata and the chakra streams if possible, but after seeing what Haruhi can do I am sure it is possible!! 



please and thank you


----------



## Homura (Nov 26, 2007)

Give me some time and I'll have it done.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 26, 2007)

I will give you all the time in the world Haruhi


----------



## Homura (Nov 26, 2007)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you soo much Haruhi!! I will rep tomorrow, since I have no more to give


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello

Transparent please for these 2 birds:


*Spoiler*: __ 





this

this




Onegaishimasu


----------



## Tousen (Nov 26, 2007)

we gotta start doing something about these sigs


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh, sory. I forgot to turn it off. Forgive me please


----------



## Saito (Nov 26, 2007)

I'll work on yours Hubris.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 26, 2007)

I' ll be glad. Thanks again!


----------



## Saito (Nov 26, 2007)

*Hubris:*

*Spoiler*: _Image 1_


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 26, 2007)

Brilliant!

I' ll be waiting also for the first one. rep on the waaay.

EDIT: Damn, I already gave away all of my points. If there is no problem I can rep you tomorow, ok?


----------



## Saito (Nov 26, 2007)

Hubris said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> I' ll be waiting also for the first one. rep on the waaay.
> 
> EDIT: Damn, I already gave away all of my points. If there is no problem I can rep you tomorow, ok?


Sure no problem


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Stocks for avi and Sig:





Animate the avi only....First Yoruichi, then Ichigo
Color Canonwise, having Yoruichi's hair and eyes stand out, likewise with Ichigo's for both the avi and sig. Blend the pics into one as a sig if possible! Have a Orange border for my avi, black one for my sig


----------



## Saito (Nov 26, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We do transparencies not sigs or avys 

You should post your request in:
*[DLMURL="http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=269810"]Brolli's Signature and Avatar Shop[/DLMURL] or in
ghostalexc Sig Request Shop.*


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 26, 2007)

Please make this transparent. I just want the part with the guy


----------



## Homura (Nov 26, 2007)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 26, 2007)

I only want the girl to be visible and the background to be transparent. And can you guys resize it to 600x550 or whichever proportion is right so that it's usable on NF. Thanks


----------



## Homura (Nov 26, 2007)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Gene (Nov 26, 2007)

I want the logo kept as well.


----------



## Homura (Nov 26, 2007)

Give me some time to work on it.


----------



## Franky (Nov 26, 2007)

Captain Smoker said:


> Can you transparency everything but Mario and the star stuff, but only leave the stars that are spinning around him, please &thank you



was I ignored?


----------



## Homura (Nov 26, 2007)

Gene said:


> I want the logo kept as well.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

I'll try to work on yours Smoker.


----------



## Usagi (Nov 26, 2007)

Just Gai, Kakashi, and the heart please~



cred+rep<3


----------



## Tousen (Nov 26, 2007)

Usagi said:


> Just Gai, Kakashi, and the heart please~
> 
> 
> 
> cred+rep<3


----------



## milkshakes (Nov 27, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here's one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



Well i kinda asked from the imgage itself.    And i hope mine will not be ignored


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 27, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Hubris:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Image 1_



Saito san. I forgot to ask you one thing- can you reverse the side of that transparent from left to right? I mean- to make bird looking at the opposite (left) side.

Onegaishimasu

(still I have to wait for rep points)


----------



## Homura (Nov 27, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Well i kinda asked from the imgage itself.    And i hope mine will not be ignored



Well the thing is that if you wanted a transparency of the pic you provided for us, then we would have to redraw everything that would be cut off from taking off the Naruto logo which is something I can't do. Not only is it hard, but too time consuming.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 27, 2007)

Hubris said:


> Saito san. I forgot to ask you one thing- can you reverse the side of that transparent from left to right? I mean- to make bird looking at the opposite (left) side.
> 
> Onegaishimasu
> 
> (still I have to wait for rep points)



All credits go to saito...i just had my photoshop open when i saw it


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thatz it! Thanks Tousen. Like you said I' ll credit and rep Saito.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Part 2



You can resize it if you want, it's your call.  Whatever works.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 27, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> You can resize it if you want, it's your call.  Whatever works.



EDIT: Done


----------



## Beluga (Nov 27, 2007)

Resize (same size as my sig ) avvy and TP. 

kthxbai~


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice work, Bear.


----------



## Homura (Nov 27, 2007)

Beluga said:


> Resize (same size as my sig ) avvy and TP.
> 
> kthxbai~



Give me some time to work on it.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 27, 2007)

I just want Master Chief.


----------



## Saito (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll do it


----------



## Homura (Nov 27, 2007)

For Beluga:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Saito (Nov 27, 2007)

*Totitos:*

*Spoiler*: _Original Size_ 







*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## milkshakes (Nov 27, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Well the thing is that if you wanted a transparency of the pic you provided for us, then we would have to redraw everything that would be cut off from taking off the Naruto logo which is something I can't do. Not only is it hard, but too time consuming.



thats not true.  naeblis was able to do it perfectly without redrawing  Well he didnt exactly do this request but i bet he can


----------



## Tousen (Nov 27, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> thats not true.  naeblis was able to do it perfectly without redrawing  Well he didnt exactly do this request but i bet he can



what exactly is your problem..if you dont like how she did your work thats fine..but dont come here and try to start shit there are different threads you can take your request too..your lucky im actually allowing any of my employees to "rebuild" on your request instead of just making it transparent and sending it on your way


this is your first and last warning


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 27, 2007)

Captain Smoker said:


> was I ignored?



It looks like your request hasn't been taken yet. So I'll do it. 

EDIT: Done 

Original size ...

*Spoiler*: __ 








Normal Sig limit ...


----------



## Franky (Nov 27, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> It looks like your request hasn't been taken yet. So I'll do it.



Thanks!


----------



## Rolling~Star (Nov 28, 2007)

Can I make a request?


Transparent please, the picture on my sig. please remove the white background. 

+rep for the one who does.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 28, 2007)

i doubt they'll do you request! The rules is: no sigs should be displayed! XDD


----------



## Homura (Nov 28, 2007)

For Rolling~Star:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

And oh yeah...you can turn off your sig now.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 28, 2007)

Haru..


----------



## Rolling~Star (Nov 28, 2007)

lol. repped you.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 28, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Totitos:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Original Size_
> 
> ...


 
oooops. I meant, I want master chief and the background of the back.

sorry


----------



## Homura (Nov 28, 2007)

Fixed for you:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff. And Saito too.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks, I´ll rep both of you.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 28, 2007)

Pwease?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 28, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Pwease?



Sure , in a sec. I saw the last time that I made a transparency for you, you added text to it when I was finished. I can do that for you too so it doesn't lose any quality. Just tell me what, where, and in which font.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 28, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Sure , in a sec. I saw the last time that I made a transparency for you, you added text to it when I was finished. I can do that for you too so it doesn't lose any quality. Just tell me what, where, and in which font.



Text?



just my name somewhere in tha pictar?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 28, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Pwease?





Nae'blis said:


> Sure , in a sec. I saw the last time that I made a transparency for you, you added text to it when I was finished. I can do that for you too so it doesn't lose any quality. Just tell me what, where, and in which font.





gabzilla said:


> Text?
> 
> 
> 
> just my name somewhere in tha pictar?





, please credit shop, and everything else. Any questions and/or changes you want made can be posted within the next 30 minutes while I'm still online.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 28, 2007)

transparent please...
and a little smaller.
at least small enough to fit in a sig properly.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 28, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> transparent please...
> and a little smaller.
> at least small enough to fit in a sig properly.



Sure, 

Credit plz, raep.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 28, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> o_O
> 
> I?m the only that cannot see the transparency?



if you are using IE then you probably see some type of gray box behind the characters..but im looking at it right now and i see the job was completed


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 28, 2007)

Tousen said:


> if you are using IE then you probably see some type of gray box behind the characters..but im looking at it right now and i see the job was completed



I forgot that 

Thanks <3


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 28, 2007)

i need my current avy to be transparent, thx


----------



## Saito (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll do it but turn off your sig first.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 28, 2007)

oh sorry saito, i forgot


----------



## Saito (Nov 28, 2007)

Here ya go:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lemonade (Nov 28, 2007)

Good night team.

I'd love to have this made transparent and resized please:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Homura (Nov 28, 2007)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## milkshakes (Nov 28, 2007)

Tousen said:


> what exactly is your problem..if you dont like how she did your work thats fine..but dont come here and try to start shit there are different threads you can take your request too..your lucky im actually allowing any of my employees to "rebuild" on your request instead of just making it transparent and sending it on your way
> 
> 
> this is your first and last warning



Sry i didnt mean to start any commotion.  Was just saying nae'blis would have at least just tryed to use the original picture.  Sry for the inconvenience


----------



## Usagi (Nov 29, 2007)

Just Sakura~



resize to: 250 x 486
or smaller if you crop it to her.

cred+rep<3


----------



## Q45 (Nov 29, 2007)

Cut her out plz!


----------



## Homura (Nov 29, 2007)

Usagi said:


> Just Sakura~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



Q45 said:


> Cut her out plz!



You don't have enough posts to ask for a request, sorry.


----------



## Lemonade (Nov 29, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



Many thanks for the fantastic job, I'll be sure to do this all!


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 29, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Sure,
> 
> Credit plz, raep.


thanks...


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Nov 29, 2007)

Noice... this shop will be a huge help to me. 

Full Article

Want the white transparent, and size as is.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 29, 2007)

iBrows said:


> Noice... this shop will be a huge help to me.
> 
> *According to Blenderpedia: *
> 
> Want the white transparent, and size as is.



Sure, just give me a second.



This is already within sig limits, in case you were wondering. Anyway, credit plz, rep and


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey all you transparent photoshopping gurus...

*Spoiler*: _I have 2 request_ 






Remove only the white background, but keep the shadow
Keep the same size.

Remove the white portion of background and artist's signature
Keep the same size


----------



## Felt (Nov 29, 2007)

Can you do this please?

:WOW


----------



## Saito (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll do them both.

*LIL_MO:*


----------



## Saito (Nov 29, 2007)

*Izuko:*


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2007)

2 requests

*Spoiler*: __ 





I want Master Chief and the background.
_______________________________________________


I want Master Chief and the warthog


----------



## Saito (Nov 29, 2007)

Totitos said:


> 2 requests
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Warthog xDD

I'll finish them in a little bit.

Do you want the text in both?


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2007)

No and thanks


----------



## Saito (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2007)

can you resize the first pic to this size. please


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 29, 2007)

Totitos said:


> can you resize the first pic to this size. please



sure to what


----------



## Saito (Nov 29, 2007)

*Totitos:*


EDIT: Sorry Nae'blis I didnt notice that you posted


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks Saito .

lol I was about to explain Nae what I wanted. sorry ._.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 29, 2007)

Transparancy of both guys and resize to something like 150 X 87(avatar size)


----------



## Sub-Zero (Nov 29, 2007)

Could you remove all the white from this gif:


----------



## Homura (Nov 29, 2007)

Shark Skin said:


> Transparancy of both guys and resize to something like 150 X 87(avatar size)



Is this what you wanted?





Sub-Zero said:


> Could you remove all the white from this gif:



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 29, 2007)

edited: -_-


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 29, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> I'll take care of these. Give me some time.



NP, take all the time you need.


----------



## Homura (Nov 29, 2007)

Just dropping by to let you guys know that the requests are done (look at previous post)! 

Um...sorry Nae'blis.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 29, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Is this what you wanted?



Yeah, thanks Haruhi.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Nov 29, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Is this what you wanted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but could I get the text in there too?  

If it's too much trouble, don't bother.  Cheers~


----------



## Homura (Nov 29, 2007)

Sub-Zero said:


> Thanks, but could I get the text in there too?
> 
> If it's too much trouble, don't bother.  Cheers~



Here you go:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 30, 2007)

Saito said:


> I'll do them both.
> 
> *LIL_MO:*


Thanks Saito, but when I try to view the star logo, I get a "red x".


----------



## Saito (Nov 30, 2007)

lol.Try this:


----------



## Tousen (Nov 30, 2007)

looks like first of the month bonuses are coming around


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Nov 30, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Sure, just give me a second.
> 
> 
> 
> This is already within sig limits, in case you were wondering. Anyway, credit plz, rep and



Thanks! Is there any way you can make it IE transparent too because it only works in Firefox. I'll rep you once I get my rep back.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 30, 2007)

iBrows said:


> Thanks! Is there any way you can make it IE transparent too because it only works in Firefox. I'll rep you once I get my rep back.



From what I understand, tranparencies do not appear transparent on IE. I don't use IE, but thats been a case for many people who do use it. IE doesn't seem to support the file format.

Tell me if this gif appears transparent to you.


*don't anyone steal it *


----------



## Tousen (Nov 30, 2007)

from what ive seen there is a way that is can be done..because i remember always trying to explain to ghostalexc that all the transpancies that hes done are transparent but since he was using IE or AOL he couldnt see it. 

I personally use Firefox so i dont know how to make them transparent on IE but your gif nae is transparent on IE since im using it at work right now


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 30, 2007)

Tousen said:


> from what ive seen there is a way that is can be done..because i remember always trying to explain to ghostalexc that all the transpancies that hes done are transparent but since he was using IE or AOL he couldnt see it.
> 
> I personally use Firefox so i dont know how to make them transparent on IE but your gif nae is transparent on IE since im using it at work right now



Thanks Tousen, you gave me an idea (I'm sure you can guess)


Okay, this should work since I saved it as a gif instead of what I normally do. I loathe saving it in this format since it sometimes loses quality and I can never make it perfectly transparent, but , now it will work on IE.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 30, 2007)

yup yup it works


----------



## Kamina (Nov 30, 2007)

Could someone please rezise this to forum size.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 30, 2007)

Vizard said:


> Could someone please rezise this to forum size.



I'll do this, just give me a moment. 500 height is within the sig rules, I made a 400 just in case.


----------



## Kamina (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 30, 2007)

finished, post edited.


----------



## Dan (Nov 30, 2007)

I just want the colour picture of Ippo, I want the background transparent and small enough for a sig.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 30, 2007)

Dangerous D said:


> I just want the colour picture of Ippo, I want the background transparent and small enough for a sig.



I can't see your picture, but I copied the url and you just gave a link to an arsenal website. Wrong address, or did you want fabregas transparent?


----------



## Dan (Nov 30, 2007)

holy smokes!!!!!!

wrong picture lolololololol 



this is correct picture.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 30, 2007)

Dangerous D said:


> holy smokes!!!!!!
> 
> wrong picture lolololololol
> 
> ...



lol, okay, give me some time with this one.


----------



## Dan (Nov 30, 2007)

no problem


----------



## ?verity (Nov 30, 2007)

Just Sasuke (the text bubble) and Itachi please


----------



## Homura (Nov 30, 2007)

Give me some time to work on it.


----------



## Kat Lee (Nov 30, 2007)

I want the background on this transparent all I want is Sakura, Naruto and the scroll the backgrounds already white.


----------



## Saito (Nov 30, 2007)

*Kat Lee:*


----------



## Homura (Nov 30, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> Just Sasuke (the text bubble) and Itachi please



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Kittan (Nov 30, 2007)

(RS)

I need Allen w/ sword only. No need for the energy waves around him. Could you also please re-size to to sig capacity just in case?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 30, 2007)

Dangerous D said:


> holy smokes!!!!!!
> 
> wrong picture lolololololol
> 
> ...





Nae'blis said:


> lol, okay, give me some time with this one.





Dangerous D said:


> no problem



here it is , if you're wondering, this is the best of a few attempts.


----------



## Dan (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks, Its perfect 

I'll rep you tomorrow i've maxed out.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 30, 2007)

Arigatou gozaimasu?


----------



## Saito (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll do it, but can you turn off your sig first


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry, I totally forgot.

And I was here about a week ago, too.


----------



## Saito (Nov 30, 2007)

lol.That's alright as long as you turn it off 

Well here ya go:


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 30, 2007)

Sank yuu! 

*reps*


----------



## C?k (Dec 1, 2007)

*Touuuuuuseeeeeeeeen*! I need a image...it's for the 13th Page but I trust you won't be bias lol

But basically je voudrais:

Transfere and enlarge the stick/logo thing from the center of this image:

And place it into the center of this image:

*Spoiler*: _2_ 






Then make the edges a lil neater...And _then_ make the overall image (background) transparent...Can it be done? D:

<333


----------



## Homura (Dec 1, 2007)

I'll try my best. Give me some time.


----------



## Homura (Dec 1, 2007)

c?k said:


> *Touuuuuuseeeeeeeeen*! I need a image...it's for the 13th Page but I trust you won't be bias lol
> 
> But basically je voudrais:
> 
> ...



Is this how you wanted it?



Tell me if there's anything you want changed.

Other than that credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 1, 2007)

Can I get everything transparent except the guy and all the squiggly line design on the back? (Don't want the empty brown spots or the "Baccano" word).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bossman (Dec 1, 2007)

can u cut out everything except his head and can u resize it to 125x125 and put the word boss running into the top right corner and man running down from the same corner under the last s in boss. 

 thx to whoever does it.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't want the background, make it transparent. Also make it to the Signature Rule limit size which I forgot... And I don't know if you can do this but also if you can, make it into a avatar size as well.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 1, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get everything transparent except the guy and all the squiggly line design on the back? (Don't want the empty brown spots or the "Baccano" word).
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I'll have to do this one first. . and give me some time with this one.



Da_GodFather said:


> I don't want the background, make it transparent. Also make it to the Signature Rule limit size which I forgot... And I don't know if you can do this but also if you can, make it into a avatar size as well.



I'll do it now.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _is it possible to make this transparent?_ 





if its possible, could you make it so that only the 2 characters, the blood and "fatality" are visible please,






i tried it myself and here's what i got


----------



## Saito (Dec 1, 2007)

I'll do it smoke, I'll try


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 1, 2007)

~Shin~ I'm still working on your request, those lines are 



Da_GodFather said:


> I don't want the background, make it transparent. Also make it to the Signature Rule limit size which I forgot... And I don't know if you can do this but also if you can, make it into a avatar size as well.







Credit shop, rep,


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 1, 2007)

No prob.

You can take as long as you need.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 1, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Is this how you wanted it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _or this_ 




*w.e way you want it caek just credit haruhi for all the work..and i will talk with you later *


----------



## Bitch (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello, could you make this transparent?  And maybe resize it to forum size...


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 1, 2007)

Kid Icarus said:


> Hello, could you make this transparent?  And maybe resize it to forum size...



Done


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 1, 2007)

Avatar(largest possible):


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 1, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get everything transparent except the guy and all the squiggly line design on the back? (Don't want the empty brown spots or the "Baccano" word).
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Okay, I had a problem editing the version you gave me, so I found a larger version of the same pic.




Okay, so this is what I came up with. If you wanted things added that I removed, tell me. If you wanted me to remove a bit more, tell me. 

If this is fine, credit shop, rep


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 1, 2007)

Suzumushi said:


> Avatar(largest possible):


----------



## ?verity (Dec 1, 2007)

just keep the chibi people Thanks//

I deleted my other post cause it probably was pretty hard..Hope noone was working on it >_>


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 1, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> just Keep the chibi people  Thanks//
> 
> I deleted my other post cause it probably was pretty hard..Hope noone was working on it >_>



okay, I'll give this a try.


----------



## Dan (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey another request . I only want wolverine, no background also resized for a sig. Ty


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 1, 2007)

Daniel, I'm not doing your request now (too much HW I haven't started), but has that 24 hours thing finished yet?



Konan_sama said:


> just keep the chibi people Thanks//
> 
> I deleted my other post cause it probably was pretty hard..Hope noone was working on it >_>



okay


----------



## C?k (Dec 2, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Is this how you wanted it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's *exactly* how I wanted it, many thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks! 

Rep rep rep <3

Edit: It doesnt come out transparent  the backgrounds white in my post D:


----------



## Dan (Dec 2, 2007)

, I actually don't think so. Sorry 

ignore my request and I'll post it in about 3 days.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 2, 2007)

c?k said:


> That's *exactly* how I wanted it, many thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks!
> 
> Rep rep rep <3
> 
> Edit: It doesnt come out transparent  the backgrounds white in my post D:



if your using IE most likely you will get some type of background but the image is 100% transparent




D turn your sig off


----------



## ?verity (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry Nae'blis but could you do this one? It will be my last request for months, honest :3


----------



## C?k (Dec 2, 2007)

Tousen said:


> if your using IE most likely you will get some type of background but the image is 100% transparent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You lost me at _IE_ >_<


----------



## Shodai (Dec 2, 2007)

I need a good clean cut of Hitsugaya and his weapon here


----------



## Homura (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll do it, just give me some time.

@caek: IE = Internet Explorer


----------



## Bitch (Dec 2, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Done



Holy crap.  Thanks, it's perfect!  =D


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2007)

I just noticed most of the staff here is GB. 

SO HAI FRIENDS!!!



I need someone to cut Sakura keep the aura around her please and Naruto out and transparentize it and have it re-sized to 293x385, please.


----------



## Homura (Dec 2, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> I need a good clean cut of Hitsugaya and his weapon here



Here you go:





Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

I'll do Keiru's request. So give me some time to do that.


----------



## Kittan (Dec 2, 2007)

I need a cut of Hitsugaya, the tail and all, and those purple ice flowers up there.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 3, 2007)

Could you make these transparent for me, please?


----------



## C?k (Dec 3, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> I'll do it, just give me some time.
> 
> @caek: IE = Internet Explorer


Oooh right, so thats about as transparent as it'll ever be? lol

Not to worry, thanks for helping me out :]


----------



## Homura (Dec 3, 2007)

Kieru said:


> I just noticed most of the staff here is GB.
> 
> SO HAI FRIENDS!!!
> 
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Shodai (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Hauri will rep asap


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 3, 2007)

Dangerous D said:


> Hey another request . I only want wolverine, no background also resized for a sig. Ty





Konan_sama said:


> Sorry Nae'blis but could you do this one? It will be my last request for months, honest :3



bumping these two request so they can be seen


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 3, 2007)

Can somebody put a white background with these two pictures and also by any chance can you put the two pictures together and make it smaller? Thank you!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2007)

lol.I guess I'll do all three 
I will need time though, thanks.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 3, 2007)

turn off your sig


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2007)

lol.thanks Totitos xD

What size would you like them both together taara100?


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm not really sure what size but...


Kind of around that size but larger.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 3, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> Could you make these transparent for me, please?



Bumping my request.


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2007)

^Turn off your sig 
ok.I'll work on yours now Taraa100 

*Dangerous D:*


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2007)

*taraa100:*
If you want any changes feel free to tell me.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2007)

This'll be my last request for a week I promise. 

Just transparent it and re-size to whatever looks the best.


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 3, 2007)

Transparency please.




Will rep in kind, thank you.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 3, 2007)

well im on my way from work now..ill take a look at it..but it looks like konan request you to do it 



please turn off your sigs


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 3, 2007)

she wasn't requesting me specifically, I was the only staff member here when she posted it.


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2007)

*Konan_sama:*


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeek. Sorry about that.


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2007)

*Robotkiller:*

*Unaligned*


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2007)

*Kieru:*


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Saito.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 3, 2007)

so i home and i see there is shit for me to do...way to go saito


----------



## ?verity (Dec 3, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Konan_sama:*



 Gracias


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you Saito, +reps


----------



## Shiro (Dec 3, 2007)

*Transparent Request*
duh 

Same size
Just Lavi
thanks for whoever does it


----------



## Pein (Dec 3, 2007)

transparency and resizing for my sig please


----------



## Homura (Dec 3, 2007)

Reks said:


> *Transparent Request*
> duh
> 
> Same size
> ...



Transparency in progress.



Pein said:


> transparency and resizing for my sig please



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Tousen (Dec 3, 2007)

not even a please or thank you


*Spoiler*: __ 





*you know what to do already so just do it *


----------



## Smoke (Dec 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Do you guys know if anyone made this transparent, or if its even possible?_ 




if its possible, could you make it so that only the 2 characters, the blood and "fatality" are visible please,


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 4, 2007)

Smoke said:


> *Spoiler*: _Do you guys know if anyone made this transparent, or if its even possible?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure if Saito is still on it  

So just in case, I got started by cutting the first half of it. I'll cut the 2nd half & finish it by tomorrow night.


----------



## Homura (Dec 4, 2007)

Reks said:


> *Transparent Request*
> duh
> 
> Same size
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 4, 2007)

Alright! 



Keep the top-right bubble part. Make the rest transparent. 

Size: 400 x 547


----------



## Tousen (Dec 4, 2007)

well since ghost is away at college...I think i will hire another person that can transparent GIF's really well


----------



## Tousen (Dec 4, 2007)

i just made that image transparent


----------



## Totitos (Dec 4, 2007)

lol I didnt see it.

thanks Tousen :kiszaru


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 4, 2007)

Did you guys see mine?


----------



## Tousen (Dec 4, 2007)

your not talking about the one you request 7 hours ago right


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 4, 2007)

Tousen said:


> your not talking about the one you request 7 hours ago right



I am. 

Nevermind; I'll shut up now. You didn't say anything so I just assumed you missed it or something.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 4, 2007)

*Rules of TTRS*​
1. Must have at least 50 post or more
*2. Sig must be turned off *or you will be ignored
3. Do not spam the thread
4.Credit and Rep - thats between you and the employee that does your request
5.1 request per day or 24 hours till your next request thank you!!!
6. Links are fine but if you are going to post the actual picture itself please put it under SPOILER TAG..so it doesnt drag out the page
7. IF you want your picture to be reduce to a size please know what size you want it at.
*8.If you request hasnt been made in 5 days please repost it. Dont wait 2 hours and ask why you request hasnt been done yet. Some transparent work takes up to 20 seconds or up to hours to please be patient *
9. NO MORE THEN 2 REQUEST PER PERSON..LEAVING A BUNCH OF IMAGES ONLY CONFUSES US BECAUSE WE DONT KNOW IF SOMEONE IS DOING ONE OF THE IMAGES OR NOT..


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah I fixed it


----------



## Serp (Dec 4, 2007)

*Stock*: 
*What I would like done*: all the white to be gone, and leave the black streaks, and If possible have my username on the pic (vertically)

thank you.


----------



## Homura (Dec 4, 2007)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Shiro (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Haruhi  will rep and cred. you and the shop


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 4, 2007)

*Transparency request:*

*Stock:* 

Could you also make a size reduction to 150X150?


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 4, 2007)

Vyse said:


> *Transparency request:*
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> Could you also make a size reduction to 150X150?



lol, I'll try now since it shouldn't be too time consuming. But I should ask, do you want the head-thing transparent on the inside?


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 4, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> lol, I'll try now since it shouldn't be too time consuming. But I should ask, do you want the head-thing transparent on the inside?



Could you give me both versions to look at?


----------



## Tousen (Dec 4, 2007)

sigs please


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 4, 2007)

Tousen said:


> sigs please



Ahh, I do apologize. My signature is so small I hardly notice it at times.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 4, 2007)

Did I leave mine on? *checks* 


Vyse said:


> *Transparency request:*
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> Could you also make a size reduction to 150X150?





Vyse said:


> Could you give me both versions to look at?



okay, so this is what we have


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 4, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Did I leave mine on? *checks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The second version is perfect. In case you were wondering it is from a thread in The Chatter Box.

*reps*

What in the world happened when I set it as my Profile Picture????


----------



## Serp (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you for dealing with my request


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 4, 2007)

Vyse said:


> The second version is perfect. In case you were wondering it is from a thread in The Chatter Box.
> 
> *reps*
> 
> What in the world happened when I set it as my Profile Picture????



Profile pictures can only be 125*125, you requested 150*150.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 5, 2007)

*spread the word that we are looking for one more person..someone that is really good like Bears status with making gifs transparent



nevermind
*


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 5, 2007)

Smoke said:


> *Spoiler*: _Do you guys know if anyone made this transparent, or if its even possible?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done 


*Spoiler*: __ 












Tousen said:


> *spread the word that we are looking for one more person..someone that is really good like Bears status with making gifs transparent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate to question your decision to hire another member. But I don't think another member is needed. If Saito took the request. Then that must means he/she  must have some knowledge of transparent gifs to take the request in the first place. This one is just a bit more time consuming. Besides, since the start of this thread. There's only been like 5 request for a transparent gif. Idk, just my thoughts on the matter. Ultimately, it's whatever you decide, boss


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 5, 2007)

iBrows said:


> Alright!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done 

EDIT: Fixed 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 5, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Profile pictures can only be 125*125, you requested 150*150.



Oh wow, you are correct..

I apologize, though the image it auto-placed was quite strange.

Could you perhaps reduce the size of that picture to 125x125?


----------



## Tousen (Dec 5, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> I hate to question your decision to hire another member. But I don't think another member is needed. If Saito took the request. Then that must means he/she  must have some knowledge of transparent gifs to take the request in the first place. This one is just a bit more time consuming. Besides, since the start of this thread. There's only been like 5 request for a transparent gif. Idk, just my thoughts on the matter. Ultimately, it's whatever you decide, boss




ok i see what your saying and thats perfectly fine...I respect your input and since you are the expert here on it..I will not look for any new employees..and if you or anyone disagrees with something i say..say it here or send me a pm...its all about communication that keeps this business going


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 5, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Done
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 Awesome job! When I said to keep the top-right bubble part I actually meant to keep the smaller bubble as well though. Should have specified that.


----------



## adil (Dec 5, 2007)

Can you please make this transparent !!  get rid of all the white and if so can you make the smoke more whispy or blendy ( i dunno if this shop deals with that but thanks anyway)


----------



## Tousen (Dec 5, 2007)

* I HAVE EXCELLENT NEWS FOR EVERYONE..SOME OF YOU MAY NOT OF NOTICED ALREADY BUT IM SURE MOST OF YOU ALREADY HAVE *


----------



## adil (Dec 5, 2007)

I havent noticed .... should i have?


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 5, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Did I leave mine on? *checks*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vyse said:


> The second version is perfect. In case you were wondering it is from a thread in The Chatter Box.
> 
> *reps*
> 
> What in the world happened when I set it as my Profile Picture????





Nae'blis said:


> Profile pictures can only be 125*125, you requested 150*150.





Vyse said:


> Oh wow, you are correct..
> 
> I apologize, though the image it auto-placed was quite strange.
> 
> Could you perhaps reduce the size of that picture to 125x125?




Vyse


Tousen said:


> * I HAVE EXCELLENT NEWS FOR EVERYONE..SOME OF YOU MAY NOT OF NOTICED ALREADY BUT IM SURE MOST OF YOU ALREADY HAVE *


*checks* *disappointed*
*checks something else* ahh, I see now. Congratulations Tousen, someone is finally recognizing the importance of this thread.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 5, 2007)

Just cut out the symbol in the middle please, thanks.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 5, 2007)

please


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 5, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Vyse
> 
> *checks* *disappointed*
> *checks something else* ahh, I see now. Congratulations Tousen, someone is finally recognizing the importance of this thread.



Thank you very much. When I can, I will give reps again.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 5, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Thank you very much. When I can, I will give reps again.



What do you mean, "again"? 

I'll try now Totitos.


----------



## fraj (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a request please
I would like the background to be removed and only Naruto standing please 

Here is the stock 

Thanks for your time 
AND congratulations on making this nice shop a STICKIED thread


----------



## Saito (Dec 5, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I have a request please
> I would like the background to be removed and only Naruto standing please
> 
> Here is the stock
> ...


I'll do this 
Whoa its stickied now, thats awesome


----------



## Saito (Dec 5, 2007)

*ılı.frajosg.lıl.:*
*Vizard:*


----------



## adil (Dec 5, 2007)

ohh well congratulations on getting stickied .. :s tousen crew


----------



## Tousen (Dec 5, 2007)

adil you need to turn your sigs off


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 5, 2007)

I neeed this pic Resized, dont really now image measurments but it needs to be about 4 times the size it is. thx, ill rep and cred


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 5, 2007)

*I would like the bg for the sig to be like so: Orange stripes around Naruto, Pink for Sakura and Light Blue for Sasuke.*
*Avi the same, but smaller.*

*have the sig this way, could you do it in any order, so i can see which one i like?: *


----------



## Homura (Dec 5, 2007)

spliffjones said:


> I neeed this pic Resized, dont really now image measurments but it needs to be about 4 times the size it is. thx, ill rep and cred



Well if you're trying to put this in your sig this is the biggest it'll go due to size limits and image quality. So unless someone here can provide a better sized image of your request then this is all I can do I'm afraid.





Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *I would like the bg for the sig to be like so: Orange stripes around Naruto, Pink for Sakura and Light Blue for Sasuke.*
> *Avi the same, but smaller.*
> 
> *have the sig this way, could you do it in any order, so i can see which one i like?: *



Um...do you need anything transparent with those images? Cause to be honest I don't really know what you want especially for the sig since this isn't a sig shop.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 5, 2007)

oh, i'll guess not....


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 5, 2007)

iBrows said:


> Awesome job! When I said to keep the top-right bubble part I actually meant to keep the smaller bubble as well though. Should have specified that.



I fixed it. Check the post. 



adil said:


> Can you please make this transparent !!  get rid of all the white and if so can you make the smoke *more whispy or blendy* ( i dunno if this shop deals with that but thanks anyway)



Uh ... what!? 

*Spoiler*: __ 





I made the cut but wasn't sure what it was that you wanted done with the smoke 






Tousen said:


> * I HAVE EXCELLENT NEWS FOR EVERYONE..SOME OF YOU MAY NOT OF NOTICED ALREADY BUT IM SURE MOST OF YOU ALREADY HAVE *



Niiiiice .... We got the stick 



Totitos said:


> please



I'll do yours.

EDIT: Done.

Original size.


Sig size.


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi can you make this transparent for me please?


----------



## Homura (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll work on it.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks Walken 

dammit I cant rep you.


----------



## Homura (Dec 5, 2007)

Misha-San said:


> Hi can you make this transparent for me please?



Here you go:





Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Credit and Rep I will ^_^


----------



## mootz (Dec 6, 2007)

tranparent and resize please


----------



## Homura (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll take care of it. Just give me some time.


----------



## Homura (Dec 6, 2007)

mootz said:


> tranparent and resize please



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 6, 2007)

Just dropping in to say congratulations on the sticky


----------



## Slips (Dec 6, 2007)

please

I need to freak more people out with wierd Hisoka themes


----------



## Saito (Dec 6, 2007)

I will do it Slips, but I ill need some time.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 6, 2007)

Can some make this transparent?


----------



## Saito (Dec 6, 2007)

*Yahiko:*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Slips (Dec 6, 2007)

Saito said:


> I will do it Slips, but I ill need some time.



Excellent and no worrys about time I reckon I've got another 60 or so years left in me


----------



## Saito (Dec 6, 2007)

*Slips:*

*Spoiler*: _Here ya go_ 










Sorry I took so long, it was the lighting D:
At least I didn't waste your years  xD

If theres anything you want changed or fixed don't hesitate to tell me.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 6, 2007)

Slips said:


> Excellent and no worrys about time I reckon I've got another 60 or so years left in me



lol. Quite funny actually.

Just a general reminder, *sigs disabled plz when posting*.


----------



## Slips (Dec 6, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Slips:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Here ya go_
> 
> ...



Puuurfect my good man

cred and reps are in the mail.

Loves it


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 6, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Yahiko:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Smaller plz?

Like 200 x 200.


----------



## Saito (Dec 6, 2007)

Great, glad you liked it Slips 

*Yahiko:*

*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## blaze of fire (Dec 6, 2007)

hey guys know you do a fab job here need this done so it can fit in the sig if you would 

and could you turn this into an avatar please


if you could leave the background it would be appreciated...do you add words to them btw?


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey guys, can I get this transparant? I'd  much appreciate it.


----------



## Homura (Dec 6, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> hey guys know you do a fab job here need this done so it can fit in the sig if you would
> 
> and could you turn this into an avatar please
> 
> ...



Transparency in progress.



Sasuke said:


> Hey guys, can I get this transparant? I'd  much appreciate it.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

Lol didn't realize it wasn't transparent till I quoted it.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 7, 2007)

here you go.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 7, 2007)

please


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 7, 2007)

Totitos said:


> please


----------



## Totitos (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks alot Nae


----------



## Spiral (Dec 7, 2007)

could i get my avatar transparent?

i just want to have the picture of freakazoid, not the border. 

same size please.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 7, 2007)

shippuden said:


> could i get my avatar transparent?
> 
> i just want to have the picture of freakazoid, not the border.
> 
> same size please.




here you go


----------



## Spiral (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks! + reps.

i dont really want to spoil ur secret, but how'd ya do it


----------



## Tousen (Dec 7, 2007)

it all depends on what program you are using..some of us i believe use gimp and some of us use photoshop..I myself use photoshop..And by the looks of your avatar all you need is your magic ereaser


----------



## Kamina (Dec 7, 2007)

Just cut out the Gorillaz please and change to 400x400 thanks.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks very much.  Cred+Rep.


----------



## Homura (Dec 7, 2007)

Vizard said:


> Just cut out the Gorillaz please and change to 400x400 thanks.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## fraj (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello May I have all the blue parts removed except Ichigo and those 2 symbols above and below him..... and also I would like the blue parts to remain under his arm fold and under his leg fold please  No resize is required....
Thanks for your time


----------



## Homura (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll do it. Just give me some time.


----------



## fraj (Dec 7, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> I'll do it. Just give me some time.



No problem take as much time as you want miss


----------



## Homura (Dec 7, 2007)

For Blaze of Fire:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Dec 7, 2007)

I use Photoshop.


----------



## Spiral (Dec 7, 2007)

alrighty. i was just asking cause im having a bit of trouble figuring out how to make backgrounds transparent. no tutorial seems to be helping >.<


----------



## Suzie (Dec 7, 2007)

Requesting :3


----------



## Homura (Dec 7, 2007)

Give me some time to work on it.


----------



## blaze of fire (Dec 7, 2007)

> For Blaze of Fire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks haruhi another good job from the guys here thanks


----------



## Homura (Dec 7, 2007)

Miyavi said:


> Requesting :3



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 7, 2007)

shippuden said:


> anyone have any idea why it gives me trouble when i try and put up an avatar, but not a sig?
> 
> sorry for bombarding you guys with questions



what do you mean? It looks fine to me.


----------



## Saito (Dec 7, 2007)

shippuden said:


> anyone have any idea why it gives me trouble when i try and put up an avatar, but not a sig?
> 
> sorry for bombarding you guys with questions


If you mean the transparency with an avatar, its mostly because the transparent image that you want to use as an avatar is over the avatar limits.

(senior member:150x150 non-senior member:125x125) 

If you just resize/crop the image to the appropriate size then the avatar will be transparent.


----------



## GduBz (Dec 8, 2007)

i've got one for you guys.



all i want is nami from this one (girl on the left)

size as is look ok, but if you think its too big resize to whatever looks best.

thank you!


----------



## Totitos (Dec 8, 2007)

make this tranparent please and remove the blue border too.

thanks


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Dec 8, 2007)

I only want Itachi please. 

Credit and rep to whoever does my request.


----------



## Saito (Dec 8, 2007)

^Turn off your sig

I'll do all 3 requests


----------



## GduBz (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks Saito, I can't wait!


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry. :sweat

Thanks, can't wait!


----------



## Totitos (Dec 8, 2007)

turn off your sig


----------



## Saito (Dec 8, 2007)

*MibuWolf:*


----------



## Saito (Dec 8, 2007)

*Totitos:*


----------



## Totitos (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks Saito.


----------



## Saito (Dec 8, 2007)

You're welcome Totitos.

*Uchiha Itachi:*


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 8, 2007)

Size as is, and keep the aura around them.

Thanks.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank you Saito!


----------



## GduBz (Dec 8, 2007)

Awesome, thanks Saito!


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 8, 2007)

Butter Head said:


> Size as is, and keep the aura around them.
> 
> Thanks.



Done. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





It didn't look too good when I cut it the first time when I was trying to keep the aura. So I cut it leaving the aura out. Then added my own aura to it. So now it looks better. Hopefully you like it


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey haruhi nvm .... forget my request - i did it myself 
Thanks for considering me anyway


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 9, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I see! Well, I think what you did there is good. Thanks. will reeeep when I get my powers back


----------



## Totitos (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Totitos (Dec 9, 2007)

take your time Nae. thanks


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 9, 2007)

Totitos said:


> take your time Nae. thanks


----------



## Totitos (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks alot.


----------



## Prowler (Dec 9, 2007)

Can I make a request?

Size as is, I just want to take the brown part around them.



Thanks.


----------



## Saito (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll do it.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 9, 2007)

can you take the background out and also give me an ava centered around their faces that's about 150 x 150.


----------



## Saito (Dec 9, 2007)

^I'll do it.

*Uzuki:*


----------



## Saito (Dec 9, 2007)

*Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva:*

*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 







If there is anything you want changed for the avys just tell me.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 9, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avy_
> 
> ...



perfect as usual.
I love the ava with the pink line.
great work,will remember to rep you when I get my rep powers back...


----------



## E (Dec 9, 2007)

can you please make this transparent and put a nice thin black frame around it? oh, and a resize please. take your time, thank you


----------



## /root (Dec 9, 2007)

Get that dirty Hiro away from my woman.

If her left hand disappears, I suppose that sacrifices need to be made.

Losing the background would be great as well thanks.


----------



## Homura (Dec 9, 2007)

[E];12387487 said:
			
		

> can you please make this transparent and put a nice thin black frame around it? oh, and a resize please. take your time, thank you





Adam said:


> Get that dirty Hiro away from my woman.
> 
> If her left hand disappears, I suppose that sacrifices need to be made.
> 
> Losing the background would be great as well thanks.



I'll handle these two. Just give me some time.


----------



## Prowler (Dec 10, 2007)

Saito said:


> ^I'll do it.
> 
> *Uzuki:*


*Thanks so much.*


----------



## Homura (Dec 10, 2007)

Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 10, 2007)

im sorry ive been no help at all guys..my computer is naked(no virus protection) and it seems that it has got something and it takes years just to load up my PS. I will try to help out as much as i can but until my CPU is clean


----------



## E (Dec 10, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



thank you very much, i'll host it and put it on my sig later, (imageshack and photobucket are both blocked at my job lol)


----------



## Mellie (Dec 10, 2007)

transparent please. size as is...


----------



## Homura (Dec 10, 2007)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## ?verity (Dec 10, 2007)

Transparency and sig size


Thanks


----------



## Saito (Dec 10, 2007)

Imageshack took an unusual time to load T__T

*Konan_sama:*

*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 10, 2007)

Imageshack completely just stopped working for me. -_- I wonder why.


----------



## Mellie (Dec 10, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



thank you so much 
rep'd u!


----------



## ?verity (Dec 10, 2007)

Saito said:


> Imageshack took an unusual time to load T__T
> 
> *Konan_sama:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Resized_



Thanks again +reps.....its not working. Geez I ran out of rep. Ill give it to you when I get some. Thanks anyways..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 10, 2007)

only transparent pein


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 10, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> only transparent pein



okay. Do you want this resized?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 10, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> okay. Do you want this resized?


uhh...Yeah.....


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 10, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> only transparent pein





Yahiko said:


> uhh...Yeah.....


-_- to what size? 

Anyway, I just used my favorite dimension, 400h.



I'm not sure you should credit shop, but rep and whatever. lol repsealed.


----------



## Usagi (Dec 11, 2007)

really simple. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





just take away the white background plz. :3
cred+rep<3


----------



## Homura (Dec 11, 2007)

Give me some time as always.


----------



## Homura (Dec 11, 2007)

Usagi said:


> really simple.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 11, 2007)

Can you make only Gutts visible?


----------



## ?verity (Dec 11, 2007)

Could you just leave the Mayuri doll and resize it to 100 width? Thanks


----------



## Totitos (Dec 11, 2007)

Make transparent please.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 11, 2007)

Totitos said:


> Make transparent please.



Where is that from?


----------



## Tousen (Dec 11, 2007)

he is from street fighter..a remake of both ken and ryu


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 11, 2007)

I remember that guy from the Street Fighter Alpha games, not the originals


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 11, 2007)

Tousen said:


> he is from street fighter..*a remake of both ken and ryu*



Real SF fans would flame you for that, lol. 

It's Akuma, (actually Gouki) and he was in Super Street Fighter 3 I think.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 11, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> *Real SF fans would flame you* for that, lol.
> 
> It's Akuma, (actually Gouki) and he was in Super Street Fighter 3 I think.



well since i am not a Real SF Fan they can say w.e they want




this conversation is over since this is not a place of spam

thank you


----------



## Saito (Dec 11, 2007)

So is somebody working on a request? xD


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, I remember him now.

I knew he looked very familiar


----------



## Saito (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll work on Aokiji request now...


----------



## ?verity (Dec 11, 2007)

eh? What about mine


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 11, 2007)

Saito has to do them in order of request, Konan.


----------



## Saito (Dec 11, 2007)

*Aokiji:*

*Spoiler*: _Resized_ 







I'll do yours now Konan


----------



## Saito (Dec 11, 2007)

*Konan_sama:*

*Spoiler*: _Resized_ 










Now Totitos :sweat

100th page!! :WOW


----------



## Saito (Dec 11, 2007)

*Totitos:*


----------



## ?verity (Dec 11, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Konan_sama:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Resized_
> 
> ...



Lol you were the last person I repped. Now I have to find someone to rep...*sigh*


----------



## Totitos (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks Saito


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 11, 2007)

Transparency of Jin, Mugen, and Fuu plz


----------



## Homura (Dec 11, 2007)

Give me some time and I'll take care of it.


----------



## Homura (Dec 11, 2007)

Matt Darkman said:


> Transparency of Jin, Mugen, and Fuu plz



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## fraj (Dec 11, 2007)

I have got a big request tousen please........ because this one is kinda hard........
I would like one of your finest transparent officers to play around with this image and reach the final destiny of the image which will be my signature of course....
So enough talk and here is the picture


If the spoiler doesnt work heres the link to it

Simon the Digger


I want everything to be removed except for Byakuya and the Pink swords and petals all over the image. I want also the colours between each sword to be removed also please.
So I would like the finished image to be Byakuya and only the pink swords and petals........
For this I will rep you continuosly everyday for a whole week because I can feel the degree of hardness 
Thanks a lot for your time and good luck


----------



## Gamble (Dec 12, 2007)

^I will cum buckets to see a clean extraction of that.


----------



## Dan (Dec 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Just Neji, not the black background Ty.


----------



## fraj (Dec 12, 2007)

Forgot my transparency please  I did it MYSELF!!! i am pretty happy I was able to do that and I am using it as my sig now 
Thanks once again


----------



## Saito (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice job ılı.frajosg.lıl. 

*Dangerous D:*


----------



## fraj (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a request please
Its byakuya again but a newer version. 
I would like everything that is pink to remain along with byakuya and everything that is black or dark blue or blue to be removed please 



thanks for your time  I got computing coursework to do


----------



## .:Minato:. (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a request. Can you take out the background but keep the smoke and the figure himself. 

Thank you.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 13, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I have a request please
> Its byakuya again but a newer version.
> I would like everything that is pink to remain along with byakuya and everything that is black or dark blue or blue to be removed please
> 
> ...



I'll take a crack at this 

EDIT: Done 


*Spoiler*: __ 






Hope you're pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 13, 2007)

.:Minato:. said:


> I have a request. Can you take out the background but keep the smoke and the figure himself.
> 
> Thank you.



You need at least 50 posts to make a request


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 13, 2007)

i'd really appreciate it if you guys could make this transparent


the left part with urahara and yoruichi,and maybe resize it?
thank you in advance


----------



## fraj (Dec 13, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> I'll take a crack at this
> 
> EDIT: Done
> 
> ...



now that is what I call BADASS!!!! rep for you man lol you need it for sure...........


----------



## Saito (Dec 13, 2007)

Diceman said:


> i'd really appreciate it if you guys could make this transparent
> Link removed
> the left part with urahara and yoruichi,and maybe resize it?
> thank you in advance


I'll do it


----------



## .:Minato:. (Dec 13, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> You need at least 50 posts to make a request



Oh okay sorry about that...*goes off posting*


----------



## Saito (Dec 13, 2007)

lol
*Diceman:*


----------



## Dan (Dec 13, 2007)

Just hidan and his sword, the background transparent. And resized for a Sig.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 13, 2007)

Dangerous D said:


> Just hidan and his sword, the background transparent. And resized for a Sig.


Cool, just give me some time with this one.


----------



## Dan (Dec 13, 2007)

KK, take all long as you need, reps coming up too


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 13, 2007)

Saito said:


> lol
> *Diceman:*



thank you very much
+reps


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 13, 2007)

Resize it a little smaller too if you can.

+rep


----------



## Homura (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll do it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 13, 2007)

Dangerous D said:


> Just hidan and his sword, the background transparent. And resized for a Sig.





Dangerous D said:


> KK, take all long as you need, reps coming up too


----------



## Homura (Dec 13, 2007)

Knuckle said:


> Resize it a little smaller too if you can.
> 
> +rep



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 13, 2007)

*Mai Shiranui Sig*

I would like this for a sig. The thing is, all I want is the woman and for her to be blended in with the background, meaning without seeing any box around the image.

Reps will be given. And could it be resized so that it would fit well on the right side of my area for the sig?



Also, could you edit out a certain area for me please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 13, 2007)

Godlike Abilities said:


> I would like this for a sig. The thing is, all I want is the woman and for her to be blended in with the background, meaning without seeing any box around the image.
> 
> Reps will be given. And could it be resized so that it would fit well on the right side of my area for the sig?
> 
> ...


I'm going to bed now so I cant do this anyway, but your request is ambiguous. So you want

the background removed (the red part)
image resized to fit sig
cut out a certain area??? *makes no sense, unless the area you wanted cut out is too naughty to mention by name.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 13, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> I'm going to bed now so I cant do this anyway, but your request is ambiguous. So you want
> 
> the background removed (the red part)
> image resized to fit sig
> cut out a certain area??? *makes no sense, unless the area you wanted cut out is too naughty to mention by name.



Sorry for not explaining things clearly. Yes, I want the red part removed and the image resized to fit the sig and yes that area which is too naughty to mention by name.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks a bunch, Haruhi. *reps*


----------



## Saito (Dec 14, 2007)

Godlike Abilities said:


> I would like this for a sig. The thing is, all I want is the woman and for her to be blended in with the background, meaning without seeing any box around the image.
> 
> Reps will be given. And could it be resized so that it would fit well on the right side of my area for the sig?
> 
> ...


The link died. You should upload it again.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 14, 2007)

Just cut out the joker in the middle please.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 14, 2007)

Can I just get the girl? Thanks.


----------



## Saito (Dec 14, 2007)

I'll try them


----------



## Saito (Dec 14, 2007)

*~Shin~:*

*Spoiler*: __ 







I won't be able to do your request Vizard I'm leaving soon so can some other worker work on it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 14, 2007)

I'll take care of it. 

EDIT: Taken care of 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ?verity (Dec 14, 2007)

just hitsugaya please. you can leave the text on his shoulder. i can fix it.



thanks again


----------



## Homura (Dec 14, 2007)

Just give me some time to work on it.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Dec 14, 2007)

Just remove the background please. Also resize it to fit the sig limit. Thank you.


----------



## Homura (Dec 14, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> just hitsugaya please. you can leave the text on his shoulder. i can fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff. 

Tell me if you want it resized I guess.

I'll do corniliano's request then.


----------



## Homura (Dec 14, 2007)

corniliano said:


> Just remove the background please. Also resize it to fit the sig limit. Thank you.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## ?verity (Dec 15, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Nah thats ok I can resize it myself. +reps


----------



## Tousen (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _My Request_ 




*i dont know if its the image or something but w.e i try to do this i get little bits of blue blended into the pic like by the arms and hair..i was wondering if anyone can do a better job*








*oh oh i just remembered..I got a rep from a customer here saying how much they love the shop..and a comment like that seriously put me in a great mood(even tho i did enjoy the rep for not even doing anything ) so i just wanna say thanks for your work guys and except Christmas Bonuses to be given out.


of course if you dont celebrate christmas just let me know *


----------



## Saito (Dec 15, 2007)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _My Request_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On it Tousen 
Yeah this shop sure is growing popular, Nice job everyone :WOW


----------



## Kage (Dec 15, 2007)

my request is a bit strange. i do my own transparency's for sigs but i can never get it to work for me when it comes to avy's  so the image below is exactly how i want it to look only when i set it as my avy a white background suddenly appears can anybody here make it so that doesn't happen??


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 15, 2007)

^ That's because the avy is over the size limit, and when it is resized by the website, it is no longer transparent. A resize in PS or GIMP should fix it.


----------



## Kage (Dec 15, 2007)

^really? i'll try it. thanks! ^^


----------



## Saito (Dec 15, 2007)

lol.Thanks M 

*Tousen:*


----------



## Chris (Dec 15, 2007)

*My Request.*
1.Stock:

2.Just lego Batman please. 
3.Original Size please.

Thank you. XD


----------



## FLUFFY G (Dec 15, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.




Thanks I really appreciate it.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 15, 2007)

kageneko said:


> my request is a bit strange. i do my own transparency's for sigs but i can never get it to work for me when it comes to avy's  so the image below is exactly how i want it to look only when i set it as my avy a white background suddenly appears can anybody here make it so that doesn't happen??



i dont know if you see it or not..but on the image you posted..the border isnt actually bordering the whole image..it cuts through it on the bottom



~M~ said:


> ^ That's because the avy is over the size limit, and when it is resized by the website, it is no longer transparent. A resize in PS or GIMP should fix it.



your sig is showing 



Saito said:


> lol.Thanks M
> 
> *Tousen:*



thanks saito...why did you change your avatar..i thought it was the funniest one ive seen so far since ive been on NF


----------



## Saito (Dec 15, 2007)

I'll work on your request Note.


Tousen said:


> thanks saito...why did you change your avatar..i thought it was the funniest one ive seen so far since ive been on NF


I didn't want to change it, Vash told me it was inappropriate and took it off.


----------



## Saito (Dec 15, 2007)

*Note:*


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 15, 2007)

Tousen said:


> your sig is showing



Does four lines of text really matter?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 15, 2007)

Same size and everything, please.

+Rep afterwards!


----------



## Tousen (Dec 15, 2007)

Knuckle said:


> Same size and everything, please.
> 
> +Rep afterwards!





Bear Walken said:


> I'll take care of it.
> 
> EDIT: Taken care of
> 
> ...








~M~ said:


> Does four lines of text really matter?




like i said before your *sig* is showing regardless of what is it


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 15, 2007)

i need a rocko made transperant and made into an avatar



ill rep and all that.
thx in advance


----------



## Tousen (Dec 15, 2007)

somebody PMed me to have this done for them and i deleted  your PM during my PM clean up..So i forgot who it was..so if you see this here ya go 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks but... Where is Bear Walken's original post?


----------



## Bleach (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi ^____^

I would like someone to take the background out of this picture! And is it possible to make it a little bit bigger without it messing up T___T?


Ty ^_____^

Ill +rep who ever does this =]


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 15, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Hi ^____^
> 
> I would like someone to take the background out of this picture! And is it possible to make it a little bit bigger without it messing up T___T?
> 
> ...



I can try yeah. Tell me where you found the picture so I can get a bigger version if possible.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 15, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> I can try yeah. Tell me where you found the picture so I can get a bigger version if possible.



I googled it  

I googled Eureka 7 wallpapers and found it >_<!


----------



## Saito (Dec 15, 2007)

This is a little bigger and a better quality pic


----------



## Bleach (Dec 15, 2007)

Saito said:


> This is a little bigger and a better quality pic



Oh ty for finding 1 

Nae'blis U can use the pic Saito found ^____^


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks Saito, if I don't find a 500w or bigger, I will use that.


----------



## Saito (Dec 15, 2007)

Sure no problem.

*Spliffjones:*


----------



## Chris (Dec 15, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Note:*



ty. 
+rep'd


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 15, 2007)

Saito said:


> Sure no problem.
> 
> *Spliffjones:*



any chance you could make him bigger for a sig, and get between his legs


----------



## Saito (Dec 15, 2007)

lol Didn't see that part, I'll try now but If I make it bigger it would just distort the picture.


----------



## Saito (Dec 16, 2007)

Tousen said:


> somebody PMed me to have this done for them and i deleted  your PM during my PM clean up..So i forgot who it was..so if you see this here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Was it this member? Link


----------



## .:Minato:. (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm back and I have the same request. Can you take out the background but keep the smoke and the figure himself. And then resize it for a siggy. Thanks!!


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 16, 2007)

Can you get rid of the background in this sig and also frame it with a black border?
ooo and make it smaller so it can fit in a sig space.


----------



## Homura (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll do Minato's and Tayuya's request.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 16, 2007)

Saito said:


> Was it this member? Link



let me guess they asked you the same request?


----------



## Kameil (Dec 16, 2007)

I would like this Image to be transparent please much thanks for whomever takes this request......


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 16, 2007)

Can you make it so Naruto's the only person in the pic and no one else and can you please take everything else out too?


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 16, 2007)

Sangheili said:


> I would like this Image to be transparent please much thanks for whomever takes this request......



Okay, just give me a second while I upload someone elses request.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

only transparent the girl.


----------



## Homura (Dec 16, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Can you get rid of the background in this sig and also frame it with a black border?
> ooo and make it smaller so it can fit in a sig space.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

I'll do Yahiko's request then.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 16, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank u so much. will rep later when I get my rep power back.X3


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 16, 2007)

*@Bleach*


*@Sangheili*


Credit  shop plz, rep, and whatever.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 16, 2007)

i want all these sigs turned off before anyone completes another request


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 16, 2007)

Saito said:


> lol Didn't see that part, I'll try now but If I make it bigger it would just distort the picture.



any chance you could change that for a sig


----------



## Homura (Dec 17, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> only transparent the girl.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Freiza (Dec 17, 2007)

you know what to do.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 17, 2007)

Freiza said:


> you know what to do.



sure, just in a second. But next time spoiler tag your request.


You know what to do... If you don't know what to do, it is rep, credit shop, etc.


----------



## Slips (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's one for you talented folk 



Cheers guys


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 17, 2007)

Slips said:


> Here's one for you talented folk
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys



Sure, just give me a moment.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 17, 2007)

Slips said:


> Here's one for you talented folk
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys


Done


----------



## Slips (Dec 17, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Done



Excellent

All out of cash at the moment so I'll pay via rep card cheers


----------



## DaniOfTheMuffins (Dec 17, 2007)

Please take out the background and make it transparent. Thanks!


----------



## Homura (Dec 17, 2007)

You need at least 50 posts DanioftheMuffins.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 17, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> *@Bleach*



Ill be sure 2 rep ^___^!!  =D! And cred =P! thanks! its gr8!


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 17, 2007)

Keep the chair plz.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 17, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> Keep the chair plz.



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2007)

Please make this transparent 

If you have any suggestions for an avy, please be more than happy to give your recommendation.


----------



## Saito (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll do it.


----------



## Saito (Dec 17, 2007)

*Obsidian:*

*Spoiler*: _Avy_


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 18, 2007)

Please only leave everyone on the bike.
Take out the background, the "FLCL", and the detectives down by the car.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Freiza (Dec 18, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> sure, just in a second. But next time spoiler tag your request.
> 
> 
> You know what to do... If you don't know what to do, it is rep, credit shop, etc.



*Biding my 24 hour time*

EDIT:
can you make it 334 x 500?

And the yellow impact streak is gone...
is it possible to leave it in there?


----------



## Akira (Dec 18, 2007)

Episode 11 in HD by Conclave-mendoi
 Can i just have Kakashi with the raikiri and the black writing(?) around him and the ground but without the other arm and knee in the pic? Size, well just big enough to fit in the Sigs please?
Much Thanks +Reps!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 18, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Can you make it so Naruto's the only person in the pic and no one else and can you please take everything else out too?



Is anyone doing mine or is it not considered as a transparent request?


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 18, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Is anyone doing mine or is it not considered as a transparent request?



I don't see a image to transparent  I copied the url address from your original post. And it takes me here.

Oh yah ... turn off your sig


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 18, 2007)

Can I get this transparent?



Don't want the blue background. Thanks.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 18, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get this transparent?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want the blue background. Thanks.



On it ................

EDIT: Done 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Obsidian:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avy_



Thank you so much


----------



## Saito (Dec 18, 2007)

^Sure no problem.

I'll do Mycaelis's request.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 18, 2007)

Fenrir said:


> Episode 11 in HD by Conclave-mendoi
> Can i just have Kakashi with the raikiri and the black writing(?) around him and the ground but without the other arm and knee in the pic? Size, well just big enough to fit in the Sigs please?
> Much Thanks +Reps!



On it ................

EDIT: Done 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 18, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> I don't see a image to transparent  I copied the url address from your original post. And it takes me here.
> 
> Oh yah ... turn off your sig



Oh sorry, and here it is, sorry.


----------



## Saito (Dec 18, 2007)

^Its still not an image Dbgohan08.

You should save the pic and then upload it.


----------



## Saito (Dec 18, 2007)

Seeing from the link I guess this is the pic he wants.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 18, 2007)

^ And that's the pic he'll get. Back in a few 

*@ Dbgohan08*

EDIT: Done 

Sig size.


Original size.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks a lot and even for the sig.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 19, 2007)

can someone make  Transparent. Please


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 19, 2007)

Transparency Request Please.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2007)

And scale it down too.

Please, and <3


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 19, 2007)

Totitos said:


> can someone make  Transparent. Please





Unrequited Silence said:


> Transparency Request Please.





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> And scale it down too.
> 
> Please, and <3



okay, right on it. Totitos, your request is a bit more time consuming so expect it soon, but not right now. And, tell me what exactly you want removed, and what to stay.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 19, 2007)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Transparency Request Please.


Okay, there are two sets, original and resized. One of them has the spray, the other doesn't. Enjoy







Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> And scale it down too.
> Please, and <3


Opeth are awesome, I only started listening to them after hearing _My Arms, Your Hearse_, been a astute follower ever since. One of the few bands who I can sit the whole day listening to album after album and not getting tired. . Anyway, back to business



Okay, so credit shop, rep, enjoy the holidays.


----------



## fraj (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a request please..... my computer has problems and I cant use photoshop on it properly.... So I am making this request from my dads laptop. 

I would like the the girl standing on the sword and the robot removed please... And also transparenced after the robot has been removed 

Thanks for your time


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2007)

Opeth are amazing, indeedily. 

Thankee much, my good lady/sir.


----------



## Continuity (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd like to make a request for a friend.



I would like the background to be transparent.    It won't be used on these forums, so nothing extra please.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 19, 2007)

Continuity said:


> I'd like to make a request for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like the background to be transparent.    It won't be used on these forums, so nothing extra please.



ill take care of this one..its about time i get back into the rotation now that my computer is virus free 



*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 






*reps and credit the shop please
*


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 19, 2007)

Totitos said:


> can someone make  Transparent. Please


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 19, 2007)

You fixed your computer? Awesome, hopefully it doesn't get aids again.


ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this image is really cool, lol, I'll do it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 19, 2007)

Awsome thanks so much..Can u make a matching Avatar please?


----------



## Saito (Dec 19, 2007)

*Mycaelis:*
Sorry for taking so long


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 19, 2007)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Awsome thanks so much..Can u make a matching Avatar please?




here, , positive rep, and enjoy the holidays.


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Dec 19, 2007)

Can some one cut out the background for me. I just wont Deryck Whibley, the guy playing the guitar. 

No resizing. I just wont the back round cut out, sort of like a redner i wont i wont to use it in a sig. 

+rep and credits in advanced!


----------



## Homura (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll take care of it. Just give me some time.


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 19, 2007)

_can someone make this transparent  .... and also make it in a good avatar size please  ... I know its transparent but *points to ava* it keeps coming out like that ... if you can tell me how to fix it that would be appreciated also   

_


----------



## Saito (Dec 19, 2007)

*Nightmare:*

*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 







All you have to do is crop the pic by the size of your avy limit size which is 125x125, since you're not a senior member.


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 19, 2007)

_OMG thank you so much for the help  ... _


----------



## Homura (Dec 19, 2007)

Kakashi999 said:


> Can some one cut out the background for me. I just wont Deryck Whibley, the guy playing the guitar.
> 
> No resizing. I just wont the back round cut out, sort of like a redner i wont i wont to use it in a sig.
> 
> +rep and credits in advanced!



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Continuity (Dec 19, 2007)

Tousen said:


> ill take care of this one..its about time i get back into the rotation now that my computer is virus free
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Tousen!  Nice to see you're back.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 19, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I have a request please..... my computer has problems and I cant use photoshop on it properly.... So I am making this request from my dads laptop.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...








, credit shop, rep, and if you wanted things included which I removed just say so.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 19, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


>



actually I wanted the Lines and the signals steel ball run too.

sorry for not telling you the details


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Dec 19, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



Ill give credit but ill have to rep you later. I've givin to much rep


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't know if I have to wait but I wanted this to be made transparent. Really would be appreciated. I'm terrible at avys but if the person that takes up this job doesn't feel like it, they don't have to make one.


----------



## Homura (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll do it, just give me some time.


----------



## Homura (Dec 19, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> I don't know if I have to wait but I wanted this to be made transparent. Really would be appreciated. I'm terrible at avys but if the person that takes up this job doesn't feel like it, they don't have to make one.



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 20, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> here, , positive rep, and enjoy the holidays.



umm dont think this was a matching avy lol.  thanks


----------



## Ryuk (Dec 20, 2007)

can you make this an avatar too please
and the sig a reasonable size


----------



## Kamina (Dec 20, 2007)

Just this please.


----------



## Saito (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll try it


----------



## Saito (Dec 20, 2007)

*Vizard:*


----------



## Saito (Dec 20, 2007)

*kakashi-sensei-88:*


----------



## .:Minato:. (Dec 20, 2007)

.:Minato:. said:


> I'm back and I have the same request. Can you take out the background but keep the smoke and the figure himself. And then resize it for a siggy. Thanks!!





Haruhi said:


> I'll do Minato's and Tayuya's request.



Yea you skipped over mine.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks so much, I'll be sure to give you some of the good stuff


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 20, 2007)

Unrequited Silence said:


> umm dont think this was a matching avy lol.  thanks


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 20, 2007)

.:Minato:. I'll try doing it now, sorry if you were skipped, it wasn't purposeful.


----------



## Q45 (Dec 20, 2007)

Transparent but keep the lightning plz:



by the way what are "rep"!?...


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 20, 2007)

Totitos said:


> actually I wanted the Lines and the signals steel ball run too.
> 
> sorry for not telling you the details


I didn;t see this until now. . I won't be able to get all the lines since your image isn't of a high enough resolution (thus would require me to reconstruct them). Okay, so I'll try this again, but the white lines will not appear, the smaller black lines will also have to be removed. The blue spirally circles under "SBR" will be removed. Basically, any lines smaller than the black bands going across the womens upper arms will be removed. Reply and we can discuss.


----------



## Freiza (Dec 20, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> sure, just in a second. But next time spoiler tag your request.
> 
> 
> You know what to do... If you don't know what to do, it is rep, credit shop, etc.



*Biding my 24 hour time*

EDIT:
can you make it 334 x 500?

And the yellow impact streak is gone...
is it possible to leave it in there?


----------



## Totitos (Dec 20, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> I didn;t see this until now. . I won't be able to get all the lines since your image isn't of a high enough resolution (thus would require me to reconstruct them). Okay, so I'll try this again, but the white lines will not appear, the smaller black lines will also have to be removed. The blue spirally circles under "SBR" will be removed. Basically, any lines smaller than the black bands going across the womens upper arms will be removed. Reply and we can discuss.



you didnt see it till I rep you  lol thanks for the avy

sure go ahead


----------



## Tousen (Dec 20, 2007)

.:Minato:. said:


> Yea you skipped over mine.



well thats because your sig is on..and if you read the rules you would of known to turn it off



Nae'blis said:


> .:Minato:. I'll try doing it now, sorry if you were skipped, it wasn't purposeful.



it should of been done on purpose



Q45 said:


> Transparent but keep the lightning plz:
> 
> 
> 
> by the way what are "rep"!?...



this person should be skipped as well

you wanna know what rep is..look at the mid top section of the page and click on FAQ and you will find out



Freiza said:


> *Biding my 24 hour time*
> 
> EDIT:
> can you make it 334 x 500?
> ...



turn your sig off


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Dec 20, 2007)

Keep it the same size and thanks in advance.


----------



## .:Minato:. (Dec 20, 2007)

Tousen said:


> well thats because your sig is on..and if you read the rules you would of known to turn it off



Sorry about that. Was in a rush this morning. Won't happen again.


----------



## Homura (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll do Cheesy Bacon's request.


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd like for this picture of General Grevious to be made transparent if at all possible.



If the picture is too difficult I understand, dealing with painted pictures would probably be a huge hassel. But I rep for roughly 1.5k and I promise to rep at least twice, if that's any incentive....


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 20, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> I'd like for this picture of General Grevious to be made transparent if at all possible.
> 
> 
> 
> If the picture is too difficult I understand, dealing with painted pictures would probably be a huge hassel. But I rep for roughly 1.5k and I promise to rep at least twice, if that's any incentive....



I can try, but firstly where did you get the image? nevermind , I'll just work with this.


----------



## Q45 (Dec 21, 2007)

Q45 said:


> Transparent but keep the lightning plz:


I think this is the correct form now, just use the original size!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 21, 2007)

I just want the girl. Also is it possible for me to get a matching avy? 

Thanks.


----------



## Homura (Dec 21, 2007)

Cheesy Bacon:

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all taht good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Dec 21, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> I just want the girl. Also is it possible for me to get a matching avy?
> 
> Thanks.



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Dec 21, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Cheesy Bacon:
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...



Thank you.  

Rep and credit coming soon.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 21, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> I'd like for this picture of General Grevious to be made transparent if at all possible.
> 
> If the picture is too difficult I understand, dealing with painted pictures would probably be a huge hassel. But I rep for roughly 1.5k and I promise to rep at least twice, if that's any incentive....



Wow, this was interesting, it involved a lot of guess work on where the lines start and stop. General Grevious normally has a cape, and that thing behind him looked like one so I left it in. Fine?


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 21, 2007)

Q45 said:


> I think this is the correct form now, just use the original size!



Done.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 21, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Wow, this was interesting, it involved a lot of guess work on where the lines start and stop. General Grevious normally has a cape, and that thing behind him looked like one so I left it in. Fine? Okay, credit shop, rep, and whatever.



oh wow, that was a cape?  lol. Yeah the cut looked challenging so I gave it a try. Was pretty fun, but a lot of improvising was needed


----------



## Cam (Dec 21, 2007)

Can someone make the background transparent?


----------



## Saito (Dec 21, 2007)

*Tsunade_78910:*


----------



## Cam (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks. Cred and +rep.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 21, 2007)

Just cut Simon and Kamina out. And please resize it so it's not too big.


----------



## Saito (Dec 21, 2007)

Im on it Brolli.


----------



## Vance (Dec 21, 2007)

Please resize it to a sig-like size

Make it a little bigger than this--->

Also, remove all of the white shading around it, and put Vance in the upper left corner of the sig in comic sans font 18


----------



## Saito (Dec 21, 2007)

ZOMG Kanon!!

I'll do your request also Scorpion.


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> , credit shop, rep, and if you wanted things included which I removed just say so.



Wow thanks a lot 0_0 REALLY REALLY THANKS!! I wanted the girl standing on the sword though....... I wanted the long sword on which she was standing on included also please 
Thanks


----------



## Saito (Dec 21, 2007)

*Brolli:*


----------



## Saito (Dec 21, 2007)

*Scorpion:*


----------



## Vance (Dec 21, 2007)

_OH SHIT! That's hot!  *adds you to rep list*_


----------



## Aina (Dec 22, 2007)

I want Naruto, Kakashi, and the snowman left. You can leave out the shadow. No need for size change. Also, an avitar consisting of Kakashi's head in the middle. Umm...black outline for a simple border, also transparent. 

To whomever does it, tell me if you want +Rep and/or credit. Thank you beforehand. :'D


----------



## Tousen (Dec 22, 2007)

Kakarufangirl said:


> I want Naruto, Kakashi, and the snowman left. You can leave out the shadow. No need for size change. Also, an avitar consisting of Kakashi's head in the middle. Umm...black outline for a simple border, also transparent.
> 
> To whomever does it, tell me if you want +Rep and/or credit. Thank you beforehand. :'D



i guess ill take a crack at this..

usually we request for both..but you dont have to credit if you dont want to


*Spoiler*: _pick up_


----------



## Aina (Dec 22, 2007)

On the front page it said depends on who. So I'll credit and rep. Thank you very much.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 22, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Brolli:*



Thanks Saito.


----------



## Sagara (Dec 23, 2007)

Could you please do a transparency of the girl in the skirt(on the right)?

And size it down to a sig?

Thank you very much, rep and credit to you of course.


----------



## Homura (Dec 23, 2007)

Turn off your sig and then I'll start on it.


----------



## Sagara (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry, forgot about that rule. Thanks.


----------



## Homura (Dec 23, 2007)

Nicholas Kage said:


> Could you please do a transparency of the girl in the skirt(on the right)?
> 
> And size it down to a sig?
> 
> Thank you very much, rep and credit to you of course.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Sagara (Dec 23, 2007)

Don't mind me saying this, but her elbow is a little weird. Would it take long to fix that? I already repped you


----------



## Homura (Dec 23, 2007)

Well the reason is that there were words that were covering her elbow so I cropped it out, but I'll see what I can do.

EDIT: How's this?


----------



## Mellie (Dec 23, 2007)

transparent, no need to resize i already did so.
thanks a bunch


----------



## Homura (Dec 23, 2007)

Give me some time to work on it.


----------



## Homura (Dec 23, 2007)

KakashiSenseiFangirl said:


> transparent, no need to resize i already did so.
> thanks a bunch



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Mellie (Dec 23, 2007)

thank u so much!
rep'd u


----------



## Mitarashi Anko (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi! I've seen some of your work and though to myself, "If I ever request a transparent, that's definitely where I'll go."

And now here I am!


First of all, here's the pic:
Request:
I'd like a transparent sig made of it (no resizing needed, just chop off the excess canvas), keeping Anko, the snake, the ring of fire, and all the Kumogakure-esque clouds, and erasing all the yellow including the little bits on the inside between the kept parts of the image. With the fire, just follow the black outlines both on the inside and outside. Also, keep those black outer outlines in the pic overall.

Ahh one more thing, if there's any way for you to get rid of the slight grainyness, and make the image more crystal-clear and sharp, then could you please? If it doesn't turn out right though, then don't worry about it and just undo it.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Homura (Dec 23, 2007)

Mitarashi Anko said:


> Hi! I've seen some of your work and though to myself, "If I ever request a transparent, that's definitely where I'll go."
> 
> And now here I am!
> 
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 23, 2007)

Pwease just cut them out. <3 Make it signature size, or maybe a little smaller. Spanks.


----------



## Saito (Dec 23, 2007)

*exquisiteKOREAN:*


----------



## Q45 (Dec 23, 2007)

Transparent plz...

just use the original size:


----------



## Mitarashi Anko (Dec 23, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



Already repped, but could you clean out the clouds on second thought? (gawd i hope i'm not being too anal-retentive >.<)


----------



## Homura (Dec 23, 2007)

You want me to remove the clouds?


----------



## Mitarashi Anko (Dec 23, 2007)

Ahh, never mind. There's a roughness to it, but I like the way it looks. 

You did miss the bits between Anko and the ring of fire though, but they were tinted red in the first place and therefore difficult to spot. If could you get rid of those, including the little bits by the kunai, coat, and shoe, etc.

Thank you for your patience with me, #^ ^#;;; *blushes profusely*


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 24, 2007)

i need this pic made transperant for a sig. ill rep and all that. thx in advance


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Dec 24, 2007)

Could someone make this image transparent? No resizing, please, and...uhh, there's not really anything to edit out. ^^


----------



## Tousen (Dec 25, 2007)

As promised to all my Hard Workers Out There..Thanks For All You Hard Work


----------



## Dave (Dec 25, 2007)

NICE SHOP 
arent i a worker?

OLOL

anyways

nnice shop


----------



## Homura (Dec 25, 2007)

Spliffjones said:


> i need this pic made transperant for a sig. ill rep and all that. thx in advance





Christ_On_A_2x4 said:


> Could someone make this image transparent? No resizing, please, and...uhh, there's not really anything to edit out. ^^



I'll handle these. Just give me some time to work on it.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2007)

Can someone make the Japanese text and kyuubi transparent please and an avy to go along with it?


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hello. I have a request. Can someone change colors of those kanji signs into white?



Onegaishimasu


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Dec 25, 2007)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> I'll handle these. Just give me some time to work on it.



Thanks.


----------



## Homura (Dec 25, 2007)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

I'll do Spliffjones request now.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 25, 2007)

what are you doing working on christmas


----------



## .:Minato:. (Dec 25, 2007)

.:Minato:. said:


> I'm back and I have the same request. Can you take out the background but keep the smoke and the figure himself. And then resize it for a siggy. Thanks!!





Haruhi said:


> I'll do Minato's and Tayuya's request.



Yea you skipped over mine.



Nae'blis said:


> .:Minato:. I'll try doing it now, sorry if you were skipped, it wasn't purposeful.



Another skip again. Please help me this time. Thanks and yes there will be cred and rep.


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi *waves* Can you make this tranparent for me please when you can?


----------



## Homura (Dec 25, 2007)

Spliffjones said:


> i need this pic made transperant for a sig. ill rep and all that. thx in advance



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



Obsidian said:


> Can someone make the Japanese text and kyuubi transparent please and an avy to go along with it?



I'll try my best on this. Just give me some time.



Tarō said:


> Hello. I have a request. Can someone change colors of those kanji signs into white?
> 
> 
> 
> Onegaishimasu



Aren't they already white?



Tousen said:


> what are you doing working on christmas



I had nothing to do during the time I was here earlier. 



.:Minato:. said:


> Yea you skipped over mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Another skip again. Please help me this time. Thanks and yes there will be cred and rep.



I knew I forgot something. 



Misha-San said:


> Hi *waves* Can you make this tranparent for me please when you can?



Here you go:





Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Q45 (Dec 26, 2007)

Q45 said:


> Transparent plz...
> 
> just use the original size:


Damn, I am being ignored!


----------



## Homura (Dec 26, 2007)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 26, 2007)

Can someone please make this transparent please? And also remove the letter 'L" beside the handle of the fan. Original size.
Will credit and rep of course.  Thanks!


----------



## Q45 (Dec 26, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


Thanks just rep you


----------



## Homura (Dec 26, 2007)

chocomint said:


> Can someone please make this transparent please? And also remove the letter 'L" beside the handle of the fan. Original size.
> Will credit and rep of course.  Thanks!



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 26, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


Arigato!


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 26, 2007)

Can somebody please make this transparent?  And resize it so it fits as a signature? :3


----------



## Saito (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll work on it, if you still need it.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 26, 2007)

Saito said:


> I'll work on it, if you still need it.



Yes, I do


----------



## Saito (Dec 26, 2007)

Im on it then


----------



## Saito (Dec 26, 2007)

*Gabzilla:*


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 26, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Gabzilla:*



Thank you


----------



## Silvermyst (Dec 26, 2007)

HI. If someone could clean up this Rock Lee GIF, I'd appreciate it much. It's not too bad, just around the edges need work, and his bandages need to be solidified. Many thanks. 





EDIT: Also, I'm gonna request you downsize it too 300x500. (Original: 346x525) Just to make it less large.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 26, 2007)

Transparency please.


----------



## Saito (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll work on them and Yahiko turn off your sig.


----------



## Saito (Dec 27, 2007)

*Silvermyst:*


----------



## Saito (Dec 27, 2007)

*Yahiko:*


----------



## Saito (Dec 27, 2007)

corniliano said:


> Can someone resize image to fit the signature limit please?


Do you also want it transparencied also?


----------



## Silvermyst (Dec 27, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Silvermyst:*



Thank you sir.  Credit and reps to you.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 27, 2007)

please turn your sig off




*this shop is going to be close on 12.31.07*


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 27, 2007)

Just make transparent. Size is fine.

Closing on the 31st? Awww, why?


----------



## Homura (Dec 27, 2007)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 27, 2007)

Can I get this transparent (Only want the girl and bullets on floor)?



Also could I get a matching avy? Thanks.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay, I'll see what I can dio


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 27, 2007)

sig: 383 x 620, change a lil if it doesnt look good

ava: 125x125 at face

Both with black border

thnx in advance


----------



## Homura (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll do it. Just give me some time.


----------



## Homura (Dec 28, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> sig: 383 x 620, change a lil if it doesnt look good
> 
> ava: 125x125 at face
> 
> ...



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 28, 2007)

Can someone make  Trans please


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Dec 28, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Aren't they already white?



Nope  It's a little bit orange


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2007)

Haruhi did you forget about my request? Can someone please just do my request for me, I've been waiting days?

I don't mean to be impatient but it's just that I'm running out of sets while waiting for this one. My request is on page 110


----------



## Xana (Dec 28, 2007)

This picture transparent, leave Pucca, Garu, the pin thingies and the string, take out only the background. Sig size, what you think fits.


Also, could I ask for this picture to be transparent now, or do I have to wait? If so, tell me and I'll repost it later.

Avatar sized (it's 150x150, isn't it?) and without the background.

Will credit and rep, thanks in advance


----------



## Homura (Dec 28, 2007)

Totitos said:


> Can someone make  Trans please





Obsidian said:


> Haruhi did you forget about my request? Can someone please just do my request for me, I've been waiting days?
> 
> I don't mean to be impatient but it's just that I'm running out of sets while waiting for this one. My request is on page 110





Xana said:


> This picture transparent, leave Pucca, Garu, the pin thingies and the string, take out only the background. Sig size, what you think fits.
> 
> 
> Also, could I ask for this picture to be transparent now, or do I have to wait? If so, tell me and I'll repost it later.
> ...



I'll do all of this right now.

@Obsidian: I'm kind of having trouble with yours. But I'll get it done.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> I'll do all of this right now.
> 
> @Obsidian: I'm kind of having trouble with yours. But I'll get it done.



If you still can't do it afterwards, thanks anyway. I'll leave you a gift


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 28, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> I'll do all of this right now.
> 
> @Obsidian: I'm kind of having trouble with yours. But I'll get it done.



I'll take 1 or 2 off your hands if you want. Just let me know which one(s) 



Obsidian said:


> Can someone make the Japanese text and kyuubi transparent please and an avy to go along with it?



Shit! No wonder yours is taking so long. It's doable though.


----------



## Homura (Dec 28, 2007)

Well Bear if you want to take care of Obsidian's, by all means try. 

I bet you'll have a better chance at making it look better than I will.

Pick up:




*Spoiler*: _Xana_ 





125x125 is the limit for non senior members.





Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Well Bear if you want to take care of Obsidian's, by all means try.
> 
> I bet you'll have a better chance at making it look better than I will.
> 
> ...




It's alright. I'll just find another picture.                  .


Could you do any better with this pic, all three characters transparent:




Avy too


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 28, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Well Bear if you want to take care of Obsidian's, by all means try.
> 
> I bet you'll have a better chance at making it look better than I will.



On it ... 



Obsidian said:


> It's alright. I'll just find another picture.                  .



I did it anyways. 

*Spoiler*: __ 






I already had made the cuts to the text when I posted "on it ...". So I felt like I might as well cut the rest of it. No rep needed if not using or if you had already repped Haruhi ahead of time.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> On it ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, ofcourse I would use something so legendary. I'll give you reps tomorrow since I ran out for today.


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

I want to keep the text(without the white surrounding it), but not the orange in or around the speech bubble.


----------



## Homura (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll do it, just give me some time.


----------



## Ironhide (Dec 29, 2007)

Can u plz take out all the words and the size idk what ever size fits in a sig

For this one can u make it the same size as the first one and the same border line and if u cant do it rite now then tell me and ill repost it laterz


thanx in advance


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get this transparent (Only want the girl and bullets on floor)?
> 
> 
> 
> Also could I get a matching avy? Thanks.


----------



## Homura (Dec 29, 2007)

Itachi Uchiha said:


> Can u plz take out all the words and the size idk what ever size fits in a sig
> 
> For this one can u make it the same size as the first one and the same border line and if u cant do it rite now then tell me and ill repost it laterz
> 
> ...



I can't really understand what your request is, especially with your first pic. Are you saying that you want us to remove the words from the first pic? Do you actually want anything transparent at all? Just checking...



Suzumushi said:


> I want to keep the text(without the white surrounding it), but not the orange in or around the speech bubble.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 29, 2007)

Haruhi, the mods said my sig is too big, can you resize it again?


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/7274/1197217601453wu8ib9.png


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Dec 29, 2007)

can you do  plz?


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> Haruhi, the mods said my sig is too big, can you resize it again?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



okay, just a resize. No need to rep me for this, rep Haruhi if you haven't already.

C.C is 
lol, okay, the sizes are 400h & 500h. I recommend you use the 400h since only senior members can have 500h (and your whole sig has to be 450h collectively, not just each individual picture).


----------



## Tousen (Dec 29, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> can you do  plz?



*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 




*cred TTRS and rep...Thank you and have a happy new year*


----------



## Ironhide (Dec 29, 2007)

yea i just want the words taken out of the pic and have the pic size small enough to fit in a sig thats all sorry if i wasnt to clear about that


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 29, 2007)

transperancey avy request,

just the dog and the icecream, Ill rep and cred, thx in advance


----------



## Saito (Dec 29, 2007)

Spliffjones said:


> transperancey avy request,
> 
> just the dog and the icecream, Ill rep and cred, thx in advance


Im on it


----------



## Saito (Dec 29, 2007)

*Spliffjones:*

*Spoiler*: _Here ya go_ 







If you want something changed just ask.


----------



## Homura (Dec 29, 2007)

Itachi Uchiha said:


> yea i just want the words taken out of the pic and have the pic size small enough to fit in a sig thats all sorry if i wasnt to clear about that



We do transparencies, not things like those. Taking off those words would require redrawing what we cut out and that alone is hard and time consuming.


----------



## Ironhide (Dec 29, 2007)

ohh ok srry to waste ur time


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 29, 2007)

Can you please make this transparent? Can you make it about the size of my current sig? +rep and credit


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Can you please make this transparent? Can you make it about the size of my current sig? +rep and credit
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



sure thing, just give me a second.


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 29, 2007)

Can someone please do this one for me?? Just Jiraiya please!! And I think it is already good size for a sig, but if its not could I get it resized as well?? Thanks!!


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Can someone please do this one for me?? Just Jiraiya please!! And I think it is already good size for a sig, but if its not could I get it resized as well?? Thanks!!



I'm uploading Foxsprits request right now, I'll get this after that.


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 29, 2007)

OK!! Thank you


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Can you please make this transparent? Can you make it about the size of my current sig? +rep and credit
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll take the bordered pic  Thank you, cred and rep


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 29, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Spliffjones:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Here ya go_
> 
> ...



yea the black thing you have on the dogs ear is a tree in the background. is it possible that you could remove the tree and just leave the ear.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Can someone please do this one for me?? Just Jiraiya please!! And I think it is already good size for a sig, but if its not could I get it resized as well?? Thanks!!




It's already within sig limits. . Credit shop plz, rep, and


----------



## fraj (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a request please 

I would like only the 2 guys and the fish remaining in the picture please. I would like all the blue and yellow backgrounds to be removed please. No resize is required and I would like the image finally transparenced please  - Thanks for your time

Stock -


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 29, 2007)

Actually, this is my fault, Nae'blis, but can you put the pipe in as well?? sorry bout that....


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Actually, this is my fault, Nae'blis, but can you put the pipe in as well?? sorry bout that....


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks!! And sorry again!! Will rep as soon as I can!!


----------



## Ironhide (Dec 30, 2007)

Can i just have kratos holding his swords and nothing else


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a request 

Ok I want a sig and an avatar but they are two different pics. Transparency on both of course

pic for avy:



size: default

I just want it focused on naruto on the log and nothing else
--------------------------------------------------------------------
pic for sig:



size: slightly smaller than it already is

just want Naruto and the sakura petals

Please help me out with this


----------



## Homura (Dec 30, 2007)

Itachi Uchiha said:


> Can i just have kratos holding his swords and nothing else





DemonChild6 said:


> I have a request
> 
> Ok I want a sig and an avatar but they are two different pics. Transparency on both of course
> 
> ...



I'll take care of these. Just give me some time.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey guys . 
Can you make the three transparent and just with a height of 500?


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you Haruhi. I have to log off right now or else I'm grounded -_- I'll come back tomorrow and rep you. Peace outsz


----------



## Q45 (Dec 30, 2007)

Transparency plz


----------



## Homura (Dec 30, 2007)

DemonChild6 said:


> I have a request
> 
> Ok I want a sig and an avatar but they are two different pics. Transparency on both of course
> 
> ...



Please turn off your sig from your previous post.

Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 





That's the biggest I can let your avatar be since 125x125 is the largest for non-senior members.








Obsidian said:


> Hey guys .
> Can you make the three transparent and just with a height of 500?



I'll do yours as well. Just give me some time.


----------



## Homura (Dec 30, 2007)

Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

I'll do Itachi's next.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.
> 
> I'll do Itachi's next.




That's perfect.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 30, 2007)

I would like this to be transparent please......


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Dec 30, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Please turn off your sig from your previous post.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...




Thank you very much. +rep and credit to you and the shop


----------



## Saito (Dec 30, 2007)

Sangheili said:


> I would like this to be transparent please......


----------



## Kameil (Dec 30, 2007)

Much thanks..... *reps*


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 30, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Spliffjones:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Here ya go_
> 
> ...





Spliffjones said:


> yea the black thing you have on the dogs ear is a tree in the background. is it possible that you could remove the tree and just leave the ear.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Saito (Dec 30, 2007)

Spliffjones said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------


Oh sorry about that, I didn't check the past page. I'll fix it now.

How's this?


----------



## Euraj (Dec 30, 2007)

1.) 

2.) Get rid of everything above the platform except for the characters and the rocks behind their feat. 

3.) No resizing necessary. There's an online site I can use to resize it myself. 

Thanks in advance. Also, what program do you use to remove the background? I've been doing nothing but using trail versions of stuff, and I want to know if there's anything else out there besides the stuff I've used that I can try out.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 30, 2007)

sure, just give me some time _The Fierce Hell-Storm Fox_


----------



## fraj (Dec 30, 2007)

My request is being ignored -_-


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 30, 2007)

Saito said:


> Oh sorry about that, I didn't check the past page. I'll fix it now.
> 
> How's this?


thats better but i need just the dogs head and the tree completely take out.


----------



## Saito (Dec 30, 2007)

Spliffjones said:


> thats better but i need just the dogs head and the tree completely take out.


Can you clarify which part is the tree and which part is the dog, its really hard to tell.


----------



## Isuzu (Dec 30, 2007)

Just a simple request 

I'd like this transparent 



Will cred+rep <3


----------



## Saito (Dec 30, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Just a simple request
> 
> I'd like this transparent
> 
> ...


On it


----------



## Mellie (Dec 30, 2007)

transparent of both original and resize 
resize: 276 width x 400 height
thanks a bunch


----------



## Homura (Dec 30, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> My request is being ignored -_-



I'll come out and admit it, your request is too hard even for me. 

I'll do KakashiSenseiFangirl's request if Saito hasn't taken it already.


----------



## Saito (Dec 30, 2007)

^Go right ahead Haruhi.
*Isuzu:*


----------



## Isuzu (Dec 30, 2007)

Gasp~<3 It's gorgeous. Thank you very much


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 30, 2007)

Itachi Uchiha said:


> Can i just have kratos holding his swords and nothing else



Anyone on this ?



Haruhi said:


> I'll come out and admit it, your request is too hard even for me.



I'll take it. 

Edit: Here you go ılı.frajosg.lıl. ...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Homura (Dec 30, 2007)

Itachi Uchiha said:


> Can i just have kratos holding his swords and nothing else



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Ironhide (Dec 30, 2007)

yay thanx  +rep 4 u


----------



## tgre (Dec 30, 2007)

It's a tough ask but Just get Itachi sitting on the seat:



And if possible, just get the Itachi in this one... but keep him hanging upside down, and yeah resized much smaller ie: vertical sig size:


----------



## Saito (Dec 30, 2007)

On it, will need some time though.

Also, turn off your sig.


----------



## Heero (Dec 31, 2007)

Stock: X
Just Heero please
500px Height would be nice, with the right width to.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 31, 2007)

Heero said:


> Stock: X
> Just Heero please
> 500px Height would be nice, with the right width to.



i love gundam wing 


ill give it a go


*Spoiler*: _I Gave It A Go!!_ 




*Credit TTRS and rep please..if you want any changes just let me know*


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 31, 2007)

Saito said:


> Can you clarify which part is the tree and which part is the dog, its really hard to tell.


ill try and show you on paint


I need the tree outside of the blue so it leaves his ear and head left


----------



## tgre (Dec 31, 2007)

Sig off


----------



## Saito (Dec 31, 2007)

*Spliffjones:*
Is that it? Or did I understand wrong D:
*tiger:*
I'll work on your second pic now.


----------



## tgre (Dec 31, 2007)

u is a champ 

Greens on your way.


----------



## Saito (Dec 31, 2007)

tiger said:


> u is a champ
> 
> Greens on your way.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 31, 2007)

Avy/Sig request.



Avy size: 150x150
One with a black border and one without please.

Sig size: As big as you can male it for the forum.


----------



## Homura (Dec 31, 2007)

Turn off your sig and then I can work on it.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 31, 2007)

Done                          .


----------



## Homura (Dec 31, 2007)

KakashiSenseiFangirl said:


> transparent of both original and resize
> resize: 276 width x 400 height
> thanks a bunch



Here you go:





Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Dec 31, 2007)

Kieru said:


> Avy/Sig request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 31, 2007)

The Fierce Hell-Storm Fox said:


> 1.)
> 
> 2.) Get rid of everything above the platform except for the characters and the rocks behind their feat.
> 
> ...




If you wanted anything else removed just say so. If you want to include something I removed , say so too. Otherwise, credit shop, rep and


----------



## fraj (Dec 31, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TOUSEN AND CO. AND GOOD LUCK WITH NEW REQUESTS THIS NEW YEAR 2008 ​


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 31, 2007)

Tousen, did you say we aren't doing requests today or tomorrow?


----------



## Tousen (Dec 31, 2007)

well since i completely forgot and we were kinda busy i will make it tomorrow


----------



## sworder (Dec 31, 2007)

Only keep the characters. Please make one with the black border and one without it... and resize it to what's allowed to non seniors. Thanks.


----------



## Y?ng (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd like you to just get rid of the white. That's all.


----------



## Saito (Dec 31, 2007)

sworder said:


> Only keep the characters. Please make one with the black border and one without it... and resize it to what's allowed to non seniors. Thanks.





Yáng said:


> I'd like you to just get rid of the white. That's all.


I'll give them a try.

*Yáng:*


----------



## Y?ng (Dec 31, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Yáng:*


The new size is perfect. Thank you.


----------



## sworder (Dec 31, 2007)

If you don't mind, I could find a better picture that would be easier to work with... or so I think.


----------



## Saito (Dec 31, 2007)

sworder said:


> If you don't mind, I could find a better picture that would be easier to work with... or so I think.


Sure no problem, I'll work on it now.


----------



## Saito (Dec 31, 2007)

*sworder:*


----------



## sworder (Dec 31, 2007)

Saito said:


> *sworder:*



Awesome, thanks!

EDIT: Forgot to mention I did give you credit, and the +rep which you already know.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 31, 2007)

Saito said:


> *Spliffjones:*
> Is that it? Or did I understand wrong D:


great,
but you think i could get it without the border. 
sorry


----------



## Mellie (Dec 31, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank u soo much


----------



## Saito (Dec 31, 2007)

Turn off your sigs!


sworder said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention I did give you credit, and the +rep which you already know.


lolz.No problem 


Spliffjones said:


> great,
> but you think i could get it without the border.
> sorry


Sure, here ya go:


----------



## Lee1993 (Dec 31, 2007)

what do u mean by teansparent


----------



## Tousen (Dec 31, 2007)

please turn off your sig..and if you want to know what Transparent is..then please PM me


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 31, 2007)

Saito said:


> Turn off your sigs!
> 
> Sure, here ya go:


thats perfect, thx so much


----------



## Saito (Dec 31, 2007)

Spliffjones said:


> thats perfect, thx so much


Sure, no problem


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 31, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thanks Haruhi.


----------



## .:Minato:. (Dec 31, 2007)

Ava/Sig Request 

Picture: 

Avatar size: 120x120 *Has a black border* Thanks!


----------



## Tousen (Dec 31, 2007)

im not doing this request but i just wanted you to know that 150x150 is for senior members...unless your doing it for someone else


----------



## Shmee (Dec 31, 2007)

i need the bear made tranperant


----------



## Q45 (Jan 1, 2008)

Transparent plz...If you could keep all of the chains that would be great but if you can't then you don't have to!



You don't have to resize it!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey guys, another request.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








_Greatly appreciated if I could get this done!_


----------



## Homura (Jan 1, 2008)

Shmee said:


> i need the bear made tranperant





Q45 said:


> Transparent plz...If you could keep all of the chains that would be great but if you can't then you don't have to!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to resize it!





Truimph said:


> Hey guys, another request.





Sasuke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do these if Tousen hasn't closed the shop for today. If he did, then you'll have to wait for tomorrow to have it done.


----------



## .:Minato:. (Jan 1, 2008)

Tousen said:


> im not doing this request but i just wanted you to know that 150x150 is for senior members...unless your doing it for someone else



Okay then. I'll change it to 120x120 *if that's possible*.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 1, 2008)

*Sorry We are Closed for Today*


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 1, 2008)

temporarily loq'd by Tousen's request.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 2, 2008)

.:Minato:. said:


> Ava/Sig Request
> 
> Picture:
> 
> Avatar size: 120x120 *Has a black border* Thanks!





Shmee said:


> i need the bear made tranperant



I'll start with these two.


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a request here please
I would like only the girl sitting with those colourfull stuff and also the black designs coming out and on the floor

Heres the picture



Thanks


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 3, 2008)

Q45 said:


> Transparent plz...If you could keep all of the chains that would be great but if you can't then you don't have to!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to resize it!





Sasuke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I have a request here please
> I would like only the girl sitting with those colourfull stuff and also the black designs coming out and on the floor
> 
> Heres the picture
> ...



I'll take them.

EDIT:

*@ Q45*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*@ Sasuke*


*@ ılı.frajosg.lıl.* 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Not my best. But whatever.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 3, 2008)

Transparency please, will rep.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 3, 2008)

Shmee said:


> i need the bear made tranperant




*Spoiler*: _shmee_ 








shmee, shmee shmee shmeeeeeeeee


----------



## Enter Shikari (Jan 3, 2008)

Could someone make the background of  transparent? And then resize it to 512x384

Will rep and smex


----------



## Homura (Jan 3, 2008)

Just give me some time Shikari.


----------



## Homura (Jan 4, 2008)

Enter Shikari said:


> Could someone make the background of  transparent? And then resize it to 512x384
> 
> Will rep and smex



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 4, 2008)

can you make trans I only want Sawamura. PLease


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 4, 2008)

Ballistik said:


> this
> 
> Transparency please, will rep.



Bumped       .


----------



## Homura (Jan 4, 2008)

Totitos said:


> can you make trans I only want Sawamura. PLease





Ballistik said:


> Bumped       .



I'll do these right now. Just give me some time.


----------



## Aina (Jan 4, 2008)

Can you make a transparency. Leave Kakashi, Naruto and the cloth in please.

I'd like an avatar to go with it. Is it possible to make a half half one, with a portion of Kakashi's face in it and a portion of Naruto's face in it? |k|n|Something like that. With a black borderline? If not I'll ask a friend to make a gif or something. Thank you beforehand.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 4, 2008)

You can skip my request Haruhi.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 4, 2008)

iCopy said:


> Can you make a transparency. Leave Kakashi, Naruto and the cloth in please.
> 
> I'd like an avatar to go with it. Is it possible to make a half half one, with a portion of Kakashi's face in it and a portion of Naruto's face in it? |k|n|Something like that. With a black borderline? If not I'll ask a friend to make a gif or something. Thank you beforehand.




*Spoiler*: __ 




*I couldnt get the avatar the way i wanted it..so here is just the sig..cred the shop and rep if you are pleased*


----------



## Aina (Jan 4, 2008)

Tousen said:


> ill give the transparent a go...Im not so sure about the avi tho


S'alright about the avi, I'll do it myself. :]


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 4, 2008)

Transparency and resize?


----------



## Aina (Jan 4, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rep already done a long time ago. xD Shop credit? Will do! :'D Thank you.


----------



## Saito (Jan 4, 2008)

^Turn off your sig iCopy.


gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize?


On it


----------



## Homura (Jan 4, 2008)

Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 4, 2008)

Can you resize it to a smaller size,please. Its too big D:


----------



## Homura (Jan 4, 2008)

Here you go:



Tell me if you need it smaller/bigger.


----------



## Saito (Jan 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Original Size_ 






If there's anything you want changed feel free to tell me


----------



## Totitos (Jan 4, 2008)

thats better. Thanks Haru


----------



## Sky (Jan 5, 2008)

can I join this group? lawl ^^


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 5, 2008)

^ PM the boss. Speaking of which. It seems he's gone blind. Becuz I see sigs.


----------



## Mellie (Jan 5, 2008)

transparent please. no need to resize..

*Spoiler*: __ 



.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 5, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Spoiler*: _Original Size_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you <3


----------



## Tousen (Jan 5, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> ^ PM the boss. Speaking of which. It seems he's gone blind. Becuz I see sigs.



I think we might have to have a staff meeting or something..because this is getting a little outta control




KakashiSenseiFangirl said:


> transparent please. no need to resize..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



sure ill do it


----------



## Tousen (Jan 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 







*Credz and Repz..IF you decide to cred the shop..please use TTRS

Thanks and Come Again*


----------



## Totitos (Jan 5, 2008)

Type: avy
stock: x
Description: I only want Miyata's face (the person who is punching the other)
Size: senior
Borders: 

cred + rep will be given


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 5, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Type: avy
> stock: x
> Description: I only want Miyata's face (the person who is punching the other)
> Size: senior
> ...


I'll give it a go.


----------



## Mellie (Jan 5, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pick Up_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank so much
already rep'd u


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 5, 2008)

can u get rid of the back ground,make the pic small enough to fit in my sig, and also frame the pic with a black border. I would also like an ava framing her face with a black border around it also. 
150 x 150


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 5, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Type: avy
> stock: x
> Description: I only want Miyata's face (the person who is punching the other)
> Size: senior
> ...


leik this?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 5, 2008)

Revy said:


> can u get rid of the back ground,make the pic small enough to fit in my sig, and also frame the pic with a black border. I would also like an ava framing her face with a black border around it also.
> 150 x 150



I'll give this a go .


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 5, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> I'll give this a go .



thank u Nae'blis!


----------



## Totitos (Jan 5, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> leik this?



thanks Nae


----------



## Athena Citra (Jan 6, 2008)

Remove the white, please. I can resize it by myself.


----------



## Saito (Jan 6, 2008)

*Eve:*


----------



## Sky (Jan 6, 2008)

sorry for my last post... didnt noticed the rule...

saito finnished first... oh well... gonna post it anywayz...


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 6, 2008)

Revy said:


> can u get rid of the back ground,make the pic small enough to fit in my sig, and also frame the pic with a black border. I would also like an ava framing her face with a black border around it also.
> 150 x 150


 is this it?


----------



## hearts (Jan 6, 2008)

Make only neji transparent (get rid of lee )
i plan to use him for avatar (cause im sick of his hand being there)
much thanks +reps 


edit: Reduce not needed


----------



## Homura (Jan 6, 2008)

Give me some time and I'll have it done.


----------



## Legendarywun (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Homura (Jan 6, 2008)

hearts said:


> Make only neji transparent (get rid of lee )
> i plan to use him for avatar (cause im sick of his hand being there)
> much thanks +reps
> 
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff. 

I'll do Legendarywun's request next.


----------



## Homura (Jan 6, 2008)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jan 6, 2008)

Another request heh heh 

heres the pic:



I want it with just the people and the dog and the word Beck. Can you make it so the inside of the font is transparent? And I need it resize so it doesn't fill the whole sig. Maybe about 500x350. And can it have a border please? Thanks a lot


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 6, 2008)

Okay DemonChild6, just give me a moment.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 6, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> is this it?



yes yes that's perfect.X3
Um,one thing though. do you think you can frame the sig with a black border like you did with the ava?
The ava and everything else is perfect!


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 6, 2008)

Revy said:


> yes yes that's perfect.X3
> Um,one thing though. do you think you can frame the sig with a black border like you did with the ava?
> The ava and everything else is perfect!



Sure, tell me if you want the border thicker (or a different colour)


----------



## Shodai (Jan 6, 2008)

Yo.

Can someone do this? (Don't resize please)


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 6, 2008)

Shodai said:


> Yo.
> 
> Can someone do this? (Don't resize please)



Yes, okay, just a sec (ro more)


----------



## Shodai (Jan 6, 2008)

Sexcellent.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 6, 2008)

turn you sig off please


----------



## Vago (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a request.



Just the girl if possible.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 6, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Sure, tell me if you want the border thicker (or a different colour)



no, this is fine. Thank you soooo much.
already reped you.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 6, 2008)

DemonChild6 said:


> Another request heh heh
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




border  coming in a second.
something came up, gomen ne.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello. 

I was wondering if someone can reduce  image to fit the sig limit please?

Thanks again.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 6, 2008)

Nude ninja said:


> Hello.
> 
> I was wondering if someone can reduce  image to fit the sig limit please?
> 
> Thanks again.



you just want the picture itself reduced?


*Spoiler*: _Resized_ 




*no rep or credit needed..and for the future whenever you just want to resize a image..go to '08 mod                    .*


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes please.


Thanks.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jan 6, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> border  coming in a second.
> something came up, gomen ne.



Thank you very much its exactly what I wanted! +rep an credit


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 7, 2008)

Shodai said:


> Sexcellent.



Indeed. I had difficulty uploading this (my connection was horrible) so I had to resize it . I only resized the height by 70 pixels, so its at 950h now. I hope thats okay, if not, then I'll keep trying to upload it.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 7, 2008)

Can you make trans ? I only want the taco,Por Favor.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 7, 2008)

^ lol Toti, sure. One taco coming up


----------



## fraj (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a request please 
Stock - 

I would like you to remove everything including the metal thing the girls are sitting on. What should be left is only the girls without any background or any of those metal stuff. 
Thanks for your time - Good day to you 
And also no resizing is required . Thanks a lot again


----------



## Saito (Jan 7, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I have a request please
> Stock -
> 
> I would like you to remove everything including the metal thing the girls are sitting on. What should be left is only the girls without any background or any of those metal stuff.
> ...


On it


----------



## Saito (Jan 7, 2008)

*ılı.frajosg.lıl.:*

*Spoiler*: _Here ya go_


----------



## fraj (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot saito


----------



## Vago (Jan 7, 2008)

Could anyone work on my request?


----------



## Tousen (Jan 7, 2008)

have you read the rules on the first page yet?


----------



## Vago (Jan 7, 2008)

Tousen said:


> have you read the rules on the first page yet?



Yes, I thought you guys didn't see it.


----------



## Saito (Jan 7, 2008)

Im on it Aikou no Itami.


----------



## Saito (Jan 7, 2008)

*Aikou no Itami:*


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 7, 2008)

Aikou no Itami said:


> Yes, I thought you guys didn't see it.



Your sigs on


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sup. Another transparent request:



Thanks.


----------



## Homura (Jan 8, 2008)

Just give me some time to work on it.


----------



## Homura (Jan 8, 2008)

Miyavi said:


> Sup. Another transparent request:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jan 8, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



Will be given . Thanks Haruhi!

EDIT: Oh, one more thing. Can you make a mirror copy of this pic?


----------



## Shodai (Jan 8, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Indeed. I had difficulty uploading this (my connection was horrible) so I had to resize it . I only resized the height by 70 pixels, so its at 950h now. I hope thats okay, if not, then I'll keep trying to upload it.



That is fucking amazing

I wish I could do it that well, lol /cry


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 9, 2008)

Transparency? 

You can leave the red kanjis


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 9, 2008)

sure gazilla, just give me some time.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 9, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> sure gazilla, just give me some time.



Of course. 

I like your Hermione set


----------



## Slips (Jan 9, 2008)

Sanji time :amazed

If you could leave the smoke trail that would be grand but no worries if its not possible cheers


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 9, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency?
> 
> You can leave the red kanjis


this should be it gabzilla.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 9, 2008)

Slips said:


> Sanji time :amazed
> 
> If you could leave the smoke trail that would be grand but no worries if its not possible cheers



lol I have a wallpaper with sanji & smoker. I'll see what I can do, yeah 



the smoke looks rather sketchy to me, so I included another one without the smoke.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 10, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> lol I have a wallpaper with sanji & smoker. I'll see what I can do, yeah
> 
> 
> 
> the smoke looks rather sketchy to me, so I included another one without the smoke.



Not to intrude, but a nice little tip when cutting smoke or glows is to adjust the feathering anywhere from .5 to 3


----------



## Slips (Jan 10, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> lol I have a wallpaper with sanji & smoker. I'll see what I can do, yeah
> 
> 
> 
> the smoke looks rather sketchy to me, so I included another one without the smoke.



Cheers matey your right about the smoke looking a lil weird but the top one looks grand


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 10, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> this should be it gabzilla.



 Thanks!


----------



## Mellie (Jan 10, 2008)

transparent, no need to resize


----------



## Homura (Jan 10, 2008)

Give me some time to work on it.


----------



## Charu (Jan 10, 2008)

I would like the white background of this picture to be transparent,
please 

*Spoiler*: __ 









But if I may add, may it be transparent completely?
As if gone that you can see through it?
Like this:


ghostalexc said:


> for all the ppl who use Internet Explorer, and aol use this one
> 
> 
> *and here it is.*


----------



## Homura (Jan 10, 2008)

KakashiSenseiFangirl said:


> transparent, no need to resize



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

I'll do ChowMein's request next.


----------



## Homura (Jan 10, 2008)

ChowMein said:


> I would like the white background of this picture to be transparent,
> please
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

Tell me if you need anything changed. The description of your request kind of confused me.


----------



## sworder (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey, I'm around here again. 

Please make it transparent and resize it to non senior limit, thank you.


----------



## Homura (Jan 10, 2008)

sworder said:


> Hey, I'm around here again.
> 
> Please make it transparent and resize it to non senior limit, thank you.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Charu (Jan 10, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Haruhi!
Well, I was kind of thinking that the whole background would be
_*completely*_ gone. Right now, I can still see some
kind of BG, and it's plain gray.

You know how the posts have a background of really tiny
gray and white dots? Right now, the BG of the pic is just plain
gray...so it's not really *gone*...

Am I still confusing you? ^^;


----------



## Homura (Jan 10, 2008)

I did take off the back ground just like you wanted. The problem usually lies with your web browser. What are you using right now?


----------



## hearts (Jan 10, 2008)

transparency please
also resize thanks


----------



## Tousen (Jan 10, 2008)

ChowMein said:


> Thanks, Haruhi!
> Well, I was kind of thinking that the whole background would be
> _*completely*_ gone. Right now, I can still see some
> kind of BG, and it's plain gray.
> ...



I think i remember him telling me how to fix that..I use firefox so i dont see any background but Ghost used AOL and we would always argue whether a image was really transparent or not


*Spoiler*: _This is me taking a shot in the dark_ 






*let me know if you stll see a background?*


----------



## Tousen (Jan 10, 2008)

hearts said:


> transparency please
> also resize thanks




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 




R&C Please


----------



## Homura (Jan 10, 2008)

hearts said:


> transparency please
> also resize thanks



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## hearts (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks
i will rep when i can


----------



## Tousen (Jan 11, 2008)

*now please explain to me how does that work *


----------



## Totitos (Jan 11, 2008)

^ 

Stock: 
Details: I only want Hawk,Takamura and the words that show up
Size: a big size that doesnt surpass the size limits
Border: black border

rep + cred will be given


----------



## Loki (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Tousen! :3

You think you guyz could get my gif transparent?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 11, 2008)

Can you make this pic with just naruto in it?


----------



## fraj (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a request please ...
I would like everything to be removed from the background and only the girl standing please - No resized is required.


Thanks for your time


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 11, 2008)

Transparency and could you please make it a little smaller? if you can leave just the girls, awesome, if not, just resize it 

Thanks


----------



## Mellie (Jan 11, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you!!


----------



## Charu (Jan 11, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> I did take off the back ground just like you wanted. The problem usually lies with your web browser. What are you using right now?



Oh.
I see, I see. I only have Internet Explorer, so I guess that's a bit of a problem. But thank you, again 



Tousen said:


> I think i remember him telling me how to fix that..I use firefox so i dont see any background but Ghost used AOL and we would always argue whether a image was really transparent or not
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _This is me taking a shot in the dark_
> ...



Thank you :-D
No, I don't see the bg.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 11, 2008)

Totitos said:


> ^
> 
> Stock:
> Details: I only want Hawk,Takamura and the words that show up
> ...





Loki said:


> Hey Tousen! :3
> 
> You think you guyz could get my gif transparent?





Dbgohan08 said:


> Can you make this pic with just naruto in it?



looks like I'm the only one here, , so I'll try these ones first.

*
@ılı.frajosg.lıl.*. *I'm not doing this request*, at least, not if someone else comes. But, do you want the feathers removed (the one in the right hand corner)? And do you expect the words to be removed (Orin 06)?


----------



## SAMSARA (Jan 11, 2008)

Remove all of the background outside of the black boxes. (Leave the lines.) Don't alter the characters.

Ahead of time thanks.


----------



## Saito (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll work on Yīn` and Gabzilla's request 

lol.wtf time warp.


----------



## Saito (Jan 12, 2008)

*Gabzilla:*

If there's anything wrong with it, or you would like something changed, feel free to tell/ask


----------



## Saito (Jan 12, 2008)

*Yīn`:*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 12, 2008)

Tengu's DA account

Transparency plz.


----------



## Saito (Jan 12, 2008)

On it


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 12, 2008)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## Saito (Jan 12, 2008)

*Ballistik:*

*Spoiler*: _Version 2_ 




*Spoiler*: _Original Size_ 







*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't see version 1 resized


----------



## Saito (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks.

Will rep tomorrow.

Remind me if I don't


----------



## Saito (Jan 12, 2008)

No problem, will do


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok Ill wait till someone takes it .... Thanks


----------



## Suzie (Jan 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Cut the guy out and you can cut the picture off at the "bloody maria" text


----------



## Homura (Jan 13, 2008)

Just give me some time to work on it.


----------



## Homura (Jan 13, 2008)

Kurogane. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Jan 13, 2008)

You need at least 50 posts to make a request, sorry.

And turn off your sig.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Jan 13, 2008)

!SCREAM said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I'll do it. I'll post it in the Espada thread.


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 13, 2008)

ah okay sorry Haruhi

--
thnx RS


----------



## Tousen (Jan 13, 2008)

Rolling~Star said:


> I'll do it. I'll post it in the Espada thread.



yea so i dont ever wanna see this again


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



can some one in my sig i want the guy tsuna the one with the flames thanks in advance


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 13, 2008)

yea sorry about that


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Saito (Jan 13, 2008)

Im gonna try ~Shuffle~'s request.


----------



## Q45 (Jan 13, 2008)

Transparent plz...


----------



## Homura (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll do Werop's then.


----------



## Creator (Jan 13, 2008)

Can i get it transparented.  Just Tsunade, her shadow aswell if possible. 

No resize or anything. Just the transparency. I will rep the person who does it. 

I tried myself, but got lost.


----------



## Homura (Jan 13, 2008)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

I'll do Creator's next.


----------



## Homura (Jan 13, 2008)

Creator said:


> Can i get it transparented.  Just Tsunade, her shadow aswell if possible.
> 
> No resize or anything. Just the transparency. I will rep the person who does it.
> 
> I tried myself, but got lost.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Can someone make the whole thing transparent? Shadow included if possible.

I'll be sure to rep afterwards. ^.^


----------



## Homura (Jan 13, 2008)

Here you go:



I'm assuming that you wanted the shadow taken off as well.

Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 13, 2008)

It's cool, shadow or no shadow. Thanks, Haruhi!

+Reps


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 14, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks :WOW


----------



## Vago (Jan 14, 2008)

Transparency for this.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 14, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Gabzilla:*
> 
> If there's anything wrong with it, or you would like something changed, feel free to tell/ask





Thanks


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a Request, can somebody make these two pictures transparent and put them together and one with the girl (Penelo) seperate.


----------



## Saito (Jan 14, 2008)

*@Aikou no Itami:* Turn off your sig
*
@Gabzilla:* 

I'll try your request Tara.


----------



## Saito (Jan 14, 2008)

*~Shuffle~:*


----------



## Saito (Jan 14, 2008)

*Tara:*
If there's anything you want changed, feel free to ask


----------



## Raiden (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Guys  Please make a transparent sig and avy for this:


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 14, 2008)

Could someone be so kind as to make Neji&Hinata and Ino&Sakura transparent in this fanart, together as one picture? Doesn't need anything else.



thank yooouuu<3


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 14, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Tara:*
> If there's anything you want changed, feel free to ask


Thank you  +reps


----------



## E (Jan 14, 2008)

transparency and a blue frame plz


----------



## Saito (Jan 14, 2008)

On it C.C 
Pretty hot avy you got there


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh, Saito dear. You're so helpful. 

Advance reps FTW


----------



## Saito (Jan 14, 2008)

If you want anything changed, feel free to ask


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahhh, it's lovely.  Perfect, just what I imagined.

Thanks again!


----------



## Saito (Jan 14, 2008)

No problem C.C. 

*[E]:*

*Spoiler*: _Here ya go_ 







If theres anything you want changed, feel free to tell me.


----------



## E (Jan 14, 2008)

omg thank you!!


----------



## Shadowgloom (Jan 14, 2008)

Can you make my Avatar transparent?  

Also, can you make a second one and cut out the tongue and give me  both the pic of Mayuri without his tongue and the tongue separately?  I want to make a gif of Mayuri flicking his tongue around and I'm not too good at it.  Thanks!


----------



## Homura (Jan 14, 2008)

Give me some time to do it.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey i have this Mayuri pic that i was going to use for a sig for my Mayuri set but never got around to it..so if you want it..its all yours..i think its the right size..if its not just let me know and ill fix it


----------



## Shadowgloom (Jan 14, 2008)

Tousen said:


> Hey i have this Mayuri pic that i was going to use for a sig for my Mayuri set but never got around to it..so if you want it..its all yours..i think its the right size..if its not just let me know and ill fix it



I saw that pic on deviant and loved Mayuri!  I'll definitely use it!  The only reason I hadn't done anything with it yet it because I wanted to find something with his new look.  But this one is great.  Thanks! +rep


----------



## Homura (Jan 14, 2008)

Shadowgloom said:


> Can you make my Avatar transparent?
> 
> Also, can you make a second one and cut out the tongue and give me  both the pic of Mayuri without his tongue and the tongue separately?  I want to make a gif of Mayuri flicking his tongue around and I'm not too good at it.  Thanks!



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Shadowgloom (Jan 14, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesome!  Thank you.


----------



## Homura (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll do it, just give me some time. Turn off your sig as well please.


----------



## Homura (Jan 15, 2008)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 15, 2008)

Touzen can I join? I've learned how to do transparencies and I'm getting better.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 15, 2008)

Kieru said:


> Touzen can I join? I've learned how to do transparencies and I'm getting better.



Sorry I just pretty much got someone new yesterday


----------



## Homura (Jan 15, 2008)

Nikitaa said:


> haiii plz resize it so i can upload it as an avatar and make it plz transparent, the border has still its white bits >.o
> 
> 
> 
> muchass graciasss



Here you go:



I hope this is what you wanted. If not, just tell me if you want it changed.

Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Nikitaa (Jan 15, 2008)

Actually I just wanted the white stuff *outside *of the border removed ;( It's only a bit white stuff. But please leave the greyish stuff around the black border, I kinda liked the effect ^^


----------



## Homura (Jan 15, 2008)

You mean like this?


----------



## Nikitaa (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you Haruhi ^^


----------



## Q45 (Jan 15, 2008)

Q45 said:


> Transparent plz...



Please someone..._*Felt Ignored*_


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 15, 2008)

Tousen said:


> Sorry I just pretty much got someone new yesterday


Maybe in two months.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi thar. I' d like a nice transparent ava for senior member. Can you resize it to 150x150, then delete this pink shit and at last add border sam as in my current avatar? (If there is no problem I' d like second version without border. We' ll see which one is better)



Onegai.


----------



## Homura (Jan 15, 2008)

I could have sworn that someone was already working on yours Q45, but I'll do it anyways. While I'm at it I'll do Miyavi's request as well considering I'm the only here. Just give me some time to have both finished.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 15, 2008)

I would like to announce that ılı.frajosg.lıl has joined our team


----------



## fraj (Jan 15, 2008)

Yataaaaa - Thanks for accepting me in the team 
Hello everyone


----------



## Saito (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome to the team ılı.frajosg.lıl. hope you will be able to help out when some of us are busy. Help us keep this shop alive!!


----------



## fraj (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks saito and Yup I am here to help...

EDIT:___ Thanks Naeblis and grats on your 6000 post


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 15, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl., welcome to Team Tousen .


, I was in the middle of making the most epic of threads for my 6k post. Epic beyond epic. But I though this subforum didn't add to postcount. lol.


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 15, 2008)

Congratulations ılı.frajosg.lıl.  you do some great work!!

Could I please get a transparency on this while I am here??


----------



## fraj (Jan 15, 2008)

Jihad said:


> Congratulations ılı.frajosg.lıl.  you do some great work!!
> 
> Could I please get a transparency on this while I am here??



Ok Ill take this as my first request here


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 15, 2008)

I was hoping you'd say that!!


----------



## fraj (Jan 15, 2008)

Here you are  jihad


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 15, 2008)

By god that has to be the fastest request completion I've ever gotten here 

Great hire Tousen  And thanks again fraj, you are somethin else!! xD


----------



## Homura (Jan 15, 2008)

Miyavi said:


> Hi thar. I' d like a nice transparent ava for senior member. Can you resize it to 150x150, then delete this pink shit and at last add border sam as in my current avatar? (If there is no problem I' d like second version without border. We' ll see which one is better)
> 
> 
> 
> Onegai.



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

Doing Q45's request now.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jan 15, 2008)

That looks lovely as always. Shop n Haruhi credit given. Rep given.

Good luck ılı.frajosg.lıl.

Can I taste you skills?


----------



## fraj (Jan 15, 2008)

Miyavi said:


> That looks lovely as always. Shop n Haruhi credit given. Rep given.
> 
> Good luck ılı.frajosg.lıl.
> 
> Can I taste you skills?



Yup you can taste my skills 
Check my shop which is right below tousens shop


----------



## Tousen (Jan 15, 2008)

Jihad said:


> Congratulations ılı.frajosg.lıl.  you do some great work!!
> 
> Could I please get a transparency on this while I am here??





ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ok Ill take this as my first request here





Jihad said:


> I was hoping you'd say that!!





ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Here you are  jihad





Jihad said:


> By god that has to be the fastest request completion I've ever gotten here
> 
> Great hire Tousen  And thanks again fraj, you are somethin else!! xD





just as planned 



edit: now you see this would be the part where i give the speech about being number 1 and always staying on the first page and beating out the competition but since we have already been shutting shops down and since we cant get off the first page...i guess all i can say is 

*Good Shit Everyone!!!!*


----------



## fraj (Jan 15, 2008)

Tousen said:


> just as planned
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shutting down business from other shops!! Ruining other members!!
I feel more evil now ! 

yes yes yes !!   * laughs manically eating a chocolate *


----------



## eDyH (Jan 15, 2008)

A transparency for this charming fellow, please?


----------



## Homura (Jan 16, 2008)

Q45 said:


> Please someone..._*Felt Ignored*_



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

I'll do yours next eDyH.


----------



## Homura (Jan 16, 2008)

eDyH said:


> A transparency for this charming fellow, please?



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd like to have this resized to default avy and transparent with border please 



Thank you


----------



## Homura (Jan 16, 2008)

Do you think you can rehost that image? It won't show up for me as it takes me to a different page saying invalid proxy or something.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jan 16, 2008)

There you go. Couldn't find a hosting site so yah it took me a while srry


----------



## Homura (Jan 16, 2008)

It's still not showing up. Try using Imagesack.us to upload your image.


----------



## Saito (Jan 16, 2008)

I guess this is the pic Taira is using:


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jan 16, 2008)

yes Thank you Saito. Right now my computer is messed up. I can't use photobucket an imagesack or anything. Sorry Haruhi


----------



## Louchan (Jan 16, 2008)

Could someone please give this picture a transparent background?
An Internet Explorer friendly but still high quality one.
Oh, and remove as much space around it as possible without harming the picture itself.
Thanks. <3


----------



## fraj (Jan 16, 2008)

Louchan said:


> Could someone please give this picture a transparent background?
> An Internet Explorer friendly but still high quality one.
> Oh, and remove as much space around it as possible without harming the picture itself.
> Thanks. <3



Ill do it 

Here you are


----------



## Louchan (Jan 16, 2008)

Some of the lines are a bit broken and there is a white spot next to one of the ponytails.
But thanks, I couldn't have done it better. <3
*Reps*


----------



## Akira (Jan 16, 2008)

Guys can I have the background of this picture made transparent and resized to fit the Signature space?


----------



## fraj (Jan 16, 2008)

Can you turn off your signature please and the stock you provided already had broken lines so it came out like that



Fenrir said:


> Guys can I have the background of this picture made transparent and resized to fit the Signature space?




Ill do it 

Original size: 

Resized to signature limits :


----------



## Tousen (Jan 16, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do it
> 
> Here you are



Im using IE right now and i still see some what of a background to it.. Save it as a .gif instead of .png


----------



## Saito (Jan 16, 2008)

Tousen said:


> Im using IE right now and i still see some what of a background to it.. Save it as a .gif instead of .png


But Im using FF and it looks transparencied well. Saving the file as a .gif lowers the quality, saving as a .png keeps the quality the same. I guess its just because of the web browsers used.


----------



## fraj (Jan 16, 2008)

Is this alright for IE explorer? the quality went down badly 0_0


----------



## Saito (Jan 16, 2008)

In IE it's transparent for me but theres still some limes that are cut off. Perhaps feathering would reduce the lines being cut off like that or just a little help from an eraser or the polygonal lasso tool.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I need these transparent for the Akatsuki skin. Hope it isn't a problem:


----------



## Tousen (Jan 16, 2008)

yea I know. I use FF at home and all images are transparent but when i am at work like i am now. Using IE mostly all the pictures here have some type of white or gray background(mostly because we all save it as .png) but if a requestor asks for a image to be IE friendly or tell you it still has a background to them then just save it as a .gf


----------



## Saito (Jan 16, 2008)

Im on it Triumph but turn your sig off please.


----------



## Akira (Jan 16, 2008)

Dude thats mega win. Thanks so much +reps


----------



## Cair (Jan 16, 2008)

Can I have this picture of Lee here with a border and in sig limits? 



I'm going to torture myself and not use it until I get to 1,000 posts. Thanks!


----------



## fraj (Jan 16, 2008)

Ura Renge said:


> Can I have this picture of Lee here with a border and in sig limits?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to torture myself and not use it until I get to 1,000 posts. Thanks!



Ill do it for you 
Here you are


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jan 16, 2008)

Saito said:


> I guess this is the pic Taira is using:



yah so i'll have that resized to a default avy an transparency with borded plz


----------



## Saito (Jan 16, 2008)

Taira said:


> yah so i'll have that resized to a default avy an transparency with borded plz


oh lol. I think Haruhi has you request. I dont want to take it from her.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jan 16, 2008)

yah sorry about that 

and thank you very much *reps*

EDITSaito

Oh yah I forgot  crap

Where is Haruhi?


----------



## Cair (Jan 16, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do it for you
> Here you are



God that's epic.

Thankies! I'll be sure to use it when I get 1000!

+reps


----------



## Homura (Jan 16, 2008)

Taira said:


> yah sorry about that
> 
> and thank you very much *reps*
> 
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jan 16, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



YAYSZ There you are. Thanks Haruhi  *reps*


----------



## Charu (Jan 16, 2008)

Please 
I would like for Naruto, the rainbow, and the word 'Imagination' above the
rainbow to remain, please  And resized, too 

And I now understand that it makes a difference if you're using a different
browser, so it doesn't matter how you do it anymore, as long as the BG is
transparent :3


----------



## fraj (Jan 16, 2008)

ChowMein said:


> Please
> I would like for Naruto, the rainbow, and the word 'Imagination' above the
> rainbow to remain, please  And resized, too
> 
> ...



Turn off your signature please and ill get to work on it

There you go


----------



## Atmosphere (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a request ,I need these transparent Picture please

US Collector's Edition


----------



## Homura (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll do it, just give me some time.

EDIT: Turn off your sig and I'll start to work on it.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 16, 2008)

Can I get this picture?


Is it possible to to move it to the right side of my sig or is that something I gotta do?


----------



## Homura (Jan 16, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> Can I get this picture?
> 
> 
> Is it possible to to move it to the right side of my sig or is that something I gotta do?



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

To have the pic go on the right of your sig just do this

[ right ][ img ]"url of pic"[ /img ][ /right ] Without the spaces in the brackets of course.


----------



## x0Uchiha0x (Jan 16, 2008)

this pic please, all i want it the girl and the shadow she puts off and resized to 700x495 or 70% of the original size, please and thankyou


----------



## Tousen (Jan 17, 2008)

is that suppose to be some kind of joke or something


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 17, 2008)

*Avy*

Size:150x150
No border

*Sig*

Size: Keep it as it is.
No border.

Reps for anyone who does it.


----------



## fraj (Jan 17, 2008)

Ballistik said:


> *Avy*
> 
> Size:150x150
> No border
> ...



Ill do it for you

Here you are


*Spoiler*: __ 



*avatar*


*sig*


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 17, 2008)

Loki said:


> Hey Tousen! :3
> 
> You think you guyz could get my gif transparent?



, 




Dbgohan08 said:


> Can you make this pic with just naruto in it?


 coming up yeah


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 17, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do it for you
> 
> Here you are
> 
> ...



Thanks, expect some later on today.


----------



## Saito (Jan 17, 2008)

*Triumph:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





Sorry I took so long, I thought I had posted it yesterday 



*x0Uchiha0x:*
*Spoiler*: _Original Size_


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 17, 2008)

This please:


----------



## fraj (Jan 17, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> This please:



Ill do it for you

Here you are

original size - 

resized -


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 17, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do it for you
> 
> Here you are
> 
> ...



I think it's too big for the sig limit and the other one is a little too small. Could you resize it to the middle?
Also, it would be cool if you could edit the chapter title out, if it doesn't take time.


----------



## fraj (Jan 17, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> I think it's too big for the sig limit and the other one is a little too small. Could you resize it to the middle?
> Also, it would be cool if you could edit the chapter title out, if it doesn't take time.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 17, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Triumph:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks so much.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 18, 2008)

Again, thanks a lot.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 18, 2008)

Okay, I'd like one with original size, and one within senior sig limits.



I know that there is a water mark, but just ignore that. DX


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 18, 2008)

^sure, I'll do it Butter Head



credit shop, rep, and


----------



## Soldier (Jan 18, 2008)

This transparent Please and Thank You


----------



## SAMSARA (Jan 18, 2008)

Remove everything except for the character and the halo around the outline.

Thank you!


----------



## Homura (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll do both requests since I'm here. Just give me some time and I'll have them done.


----------



## Homura (Jan 18, 2008)

Michiko蠍 said:


> This transparent Please and Thank You





Yīn` said:


> Remove everything except for the character and the halo around the outline.
> 
> Thank you!



Here you go:





Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Jude (Jan 18, 2008)

Could you remove everything but the Girl In the middle Plz



Thx!!


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 18, 2008)

^ Sure Tsubasa, just give me some time


----------



## Jude (Jan 18, 2008)

Alright thx!! ^^

+ reped alredy!


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 19, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> Could you remove everything but the Girl In the middle Plz
> 
> 
> 
> Thx!!


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry guys I wasnt able to take ay requests yesterday. I was revising for my physics exam. I will try and get on today


----------



## Tousen (Jan 19, 2008)

whats up with these F*N sigs


----------



## Jude (Jan 19, 2008)

sorry about that i made it so they dont show i just forgot it was 1 in the morning and i  was tierd...


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 19, 2008)

Transparency and resizing please. 



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 19, 2008)

lol Nude ninja, I'll try now.


----------



## Euraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Not that much of a background to get rid of, but oh well. Do your stuff. Resizing can be left to me. I can do it myself at _resize.it_.


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

The Fierce Hell-Storm Fox said:


> Not that much of a background to get rid of, but oh well. Do your stuff. Resizing can be left to me. I can do it myself at _resize.it_.



Ill do it for you and edit my post here

here you are


----------



## Haruna♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

May I present another request please? 

*Picture: *It's kinda big, so if you could/would reduce it for Forum Size it would be appreciated <3* *


Thank you so much, again. D


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Haruna♥ said:


> May I present another request please?
> 
> *Picture: *It's kinda big, so if you could/would reduce it for Forum Size it would be appreciated <3* *
> 
> ...



Ill do it for you

Here you are


----------



## ?verity (Jan 19, 2008)

Transparent and resize please ^^


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 19, 2008)

Konan_sama said:


> Transparent and resize please ^^




Konan_Sama, I'll try now. Did you want the border to remain?



Nude ninja said:


> Transparency and resizing please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.





rep, credit shop (),


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 19, 2008)

Konan_sama said:


> Transparent and resize please ^^





Credit shop, rep


----------



## Einstein (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd just like the white on the outside transparent, please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 19, 2008)

Sure sundae, I'll try it now.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey Tousen Transparent Group. Transparent Request Pls:


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Triumph said:


> Hey Tousen Transparent Group. Transparent Request Pls:



Ill do it for you 

Here you are triumph


----------



## Undaunted (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't want any of it cut out except the white, making it transparent.

I'm pretty sure that this is alright to use as a signature, but if not please make it the largest possible size.

Thanks to whomever makes it for me.


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Undaunted said:


> I don't want any of it cut out except the white, making it transparent.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that this is alright to use as a signature, but if not please make it the largest possible size.
> 
> Thanks to whomever makes it for me.



Ill do this for you

Here you are


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 19, 2008)

sundae said:


> I'd just like the white on the outside transparent, please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.





credit shop please, rep,


----------



## Einstein (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you so much, will cred and rep of course.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 19, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do it for you
> 
> Here you are triumph



Thanks


----------



## Euraj (Jan 19, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do it for you and edit my post here
> 
> here you are


The pic isn't showing up.


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

The Fierce Hell-Storm Fox said:


> The pic isn't showing up.



Its showing up fine for me 0_0. Click quote and copy the image url and check it.


----------



## Jude (Jan 19, 2008)

yea its shoing for me


----------



## Raiden (Jan 19, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Its showing up fine for me 0_0. Click quote and copy the image url and check it.



Frajosg, sorry to bother you but can you resize my pic so that it isn't above sig limits? Every time I try to do it, the white background is being saved as apart of the pic. Oh, and a matching avy pls 

I'll be sure to rep you again.


----------



## Euraj (Jan 19, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Its showing up fine for me 0_0. Click quote and copy the image url and check it.


Nah, my browser just sucks. I saved it and pulled it up in my folder and it's fine. Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Triumph said:


> Frajosg, sorry to bother you but can you resize my pic so that it isn't above sig limits? Every time I try to do it, the white background is being saved as apart of the pic. Oh, and a matching avy pls
> 
> I'll be sure to rep you again.



Yea sure gimme 5 mins and Ill edit this post here 

Here you are 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jude (Jan 19, 2008)

Could some one make the girl transparent?!

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




well make her the only one there

plz i will rep as soon as 24 is out!


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> Could some one make the girl transparent?!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



You can only request once every 24 hours so you will have to wait for the time. until then you are not allowed to request.


----------



## Jude (Jan 19, 2008)

fine.. thx for letting me know and sorry!


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> fine.. thx for letting me know and sorry!



turn off your sig please -_-


----------



## Raiden (Jan 19, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Yea sure gimme 5 mins and Ill edit this post here
> 
> Here you are
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Jude (Jan 19, 2008)

omg i am going to kil my self 
I will never turn on my sig again!


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 19, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> rep, credit shop (),



I really appreciate it.


----------



## Yondaime The Yellow Flash (Jan 19, 2008)

Could someone make it where only the man shows and not the background?


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Yondaime The Yellow Flash said:


> Could someone make it where only the man shows and not the background?



Ill do it for you


----------



## Yondaime The Yellow Flash (Jan 19, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do it for you



Thanks

+rep


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Here you are completed neatly


----------



## Ghai (Jan 19, 2008)

Can you do this? Rep will be given of coarse. Just don't mess up the reflection please. If this is not possible please tell me.



~SSG


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 19, 2008)

^I'll try now ss2


----------



## Ghai (Jan 19, 2008)

Please and Thank you. 

~SSG


----------



## Cam (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey guys, transparency please.




I only want the girl and and if its possible an avatar focusing on her face with a border(preferably blue).


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Cam said:


> Hey guys, transparency please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill do it for you........

would you like any of the fish also??


----------



## Cam (Jan 19, 2008)

Sure        .


----------



## Ghai (Jan 19, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> SS2 its; already transparent



I'm taking about the bottom part of it and the right side.

~SSG


----------



## Gamble (Jan 19, 2008)

SS2 Son Gohan said:


> Can you do this? Rep will be given of coarse. Just don't mess up the reflection please. If this is not possible please tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> ~SSG



It'd be easier  if the shop workers just added their own reflection after rendering it


----------



## Undaunted (Jan 19, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do this for you
> 
> Here you are


Thanks a lot frajosq, I'm gonna put this in my sig right now.


----------



## Ghai (Jan 19, 2008)

Timbers said:


> It'd be easier  if the shop workers just added their own reflection after rendering it



That would be great but I want that type of reflection if you guys don't mind.

~SSG


----------



## Kittan (Jan 19, 2008)

Could I get a sig transparency of Zoro?


----------



## hearts (Jan 19, 2008)

I seem to be coming here alot but thats what you guys are for right? 

so i need this transparent. i am patient too so its okay take your time..


i will try and rep when i can... its not working right now but i still owe a few people here rep so i will get to it (shop credit also  )


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

^Its already transparent 0_0

@cam


----------



## Cam (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome, I'll rep you as soon as I can.


----------



## Homura (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll do heart's request. It's not transparent.

EDIT:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#50 said:


> Could I get a sig transparency of Zoro?


----------



## Tousen (Jan 19, 2008)

SS2 Son Gohan said:


> That would be great but I want that type of reflection if you guys don't mind.
> 
> ~SSG



well you cane to the wrong shop then 

and also *IF YOUR SIG IS SHOWING YOUR REQUEST WILL BE SKIPPED*


----------



## Jude (Jan 20, 2008)

its been 24 hrs can some one make this transparent with only the girl showing


----------



## Cam (Jan 20, 2008)

The post right above you says what will happen if you don't turn off your sig.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Alls i want done is the Black Backround out and make it white
thanks


----------



## Saito (Jan 20, 2008)

^On it.


Tsubasa said:


> its been 24 hrs can some one make this transparent with only the girl showing


lolz. I'll do it, but turn off your sig first though.


Cam said:


> The post right above you says what will happen if you don't turn off your sig.


----------



## Jude (Jan 20, 2008)

what are you talking about cam hehe sorry guys omg im going to kill myself stupid sister was being annoying! thxx man


----------



## Saito (Jan 20, 2008)

lol. Turn off you sig again Tsubasa


----------



## Jude (Jan 20, 2008)

omgf this is going to kill me but i wont do it again i hope hahahaahaha i dident do it again see! WOOT ONE SMALL STEP At A TIME!!!!!!


----------



## Saito (Jan 20, 2008)

^

*Minato Namikaze.:*


----------



## Jude (Jan 20, 2008)

wow you shure do go all out !

AND I DIDENT FORGET AGAIN!!

And i just repped you! for the transparance you are making for me.!!


----------



## Saito (Jan 20, 2008)

^lol.Thanks
*Tsubasa:*


----------



## Jude (Jan 20, 2008)

Thx so much !!!! 

I mean *cough*


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 20, 2008)

Transparent, please 

And no resizing.


----------



## Homura (Jan 20, 2008)

Just give me some time.

EDIT: Here you go



Credit shop, rep, and aoll that good stuff.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you 

I'm out of rep, but I'll make sure to come back and rep once it resets.


----------



## ?verity (Jan 20, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Credit shop, rep



Nae'blis is amaazing


----------



## Totitos (Jan 20, 2008)

lol Nae did you ever finish my request?

its been nine days


----------



## ?verity (Jan 20, 2008)

another transparency and resize -_-

will credit and rep-


----------



## x0Uchiha0x (Jan 20, 2008)

i need a new pic

i would like this with a black border please
Resized to width:360 Hight:550
Reps and credit


----------



## Saito (Jan 20, 2008)

Turn off you sig first, and I'll work on it.


----------



## Kittan (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks! I saw also saw you making some avatars, could you make me one too?


----------



## Jude (Jan 20, 2008)

omg the sig is coming back for haunting !!!


----------



## Saito (Jan 20, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#50 turn you sig off


----------



## Chevaux (Jan 20, 2008)

May I please have this tranparasized and resized?


----------



## Saito (Jan 20, 2008)

Im on it


----------



## Jude (Jan 20, 2008)

how do you make images transparent so that i can help you guys out!?


----------



## Saito (Jan 20, 2008)

^Im sure that there are some tutorials here on NF, check them out and then you should know how to do them.

*Chevaux:*

*
Turn off you sigs x0Uchiha0x and Sasori-puppet#50*


----------



## Jude (Jan 20, 2008)

o alright Thx!

Am i getting better at that sig thing?


----------



## x0Uchiha0x (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry for keeping my sig on, i forgot that little detail


----------



## Kittan (Jan 20, 2008)

ACK, forgot to turn off my sig there, sorry.


----------



## Jude (Jan 20, 2008)

LOL YOU FORGOT AGAIN!!! hahahah

dont worry i had same problem


----------



## Saito (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll just post your request anyway, here ya go. Turn off you sig again.

*x0Uchiha0x:*

*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Chevaux (Jan 20, 2008)

Saito said:


> ^Im sure that there are some tutorials here on NF, check them out and then you should know how to do them.
> 
> *Chevaux:*
> 
> ...



Wow you that was quick! thank you so very much...


----------



## Vago (Jan 20, 2008)

Aikou no Itami said:


> Transparency for this.



I need this, please.


----------



## x0Uchiha0x (Jan 20, 2008)

Aikou no Itami said:


> I need this, please.



um, if the workers don't mind, i wanna take a crack at this whole thing

EDIT:im having some issues, take it other employees of the shop


----------



## Jude (Jan 20, 2008)

lol you gotta stop using your sig tho XD


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 20, 2008)

Totitos said:


> lol Nae did you ever finish my request?
> 
> its been nine days



check back in a couple of minutes, lol. I hadn't finished it.


----------



## Saito (Jan 20, 2008)

Aikou no Itami said:


> I need this, please.


----------



## naledge87 (Jan 20, 2008)

Saito, could you please cut out Tsuna & Mukuro (the 2 guys in the middle).

Their size is fine.

Will rep (u know I'm good for it ) and credit.


----------



## Saito (Jan 20, 2008)

lolz. Im on it naledge


----------



## Saito (Jan 20, 2008)

*naledge87:*


----------



## x0Uchiha0x (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes i know, i sent a PM to Tousen and am waiting for a reply.


----------



## fraj (Jan 20, 2008)

if you keep disobeying the rules here like firstly you DID NOT TURN YOUR SIG OFF..... secondly you need to PM tousen and not even mention that you can do transparencies here. You got low chances my friend low chances.......

and if you turn off your sig it doesnt mean tousen wont know that you had originally turned it on and you turned it off now coz you wanna impress him........ but believe me tousen knows all.....


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 20, 2008)

Green part trans, size as is.


----------



## naledge87 (Jan 20, 2008)

Saito said:


> *naledge87:*



Sankyuu Saito, its perfect


----------



## Homura (Jan 20, 2008)

I guess I'll take a shot at yours Butter Head.


----------



## x0Uchiha0x (Jan 20, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> if you keep disobeying the rules here like firstly you DID NOT TURN YOUR SIG OFF..... secondly you need to PM tousen and not even mention that you can do transparencies here. You got low chances my friend low chances.......
> 
> and if you turn off your sig it doesnt mean tousen wont know that you had originally turned it on and you turned it off now coz you wanna impress him........ but believe me tousen knows all.....



Yes i know that _Is_ unfortunate, oh well, might as well hope for the best eh?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 20, 2008)

Totitos said:


> ^
> 
> Stock:
> Details: I only want Hawk,Takamura and the words that show up
> ...





motion blur


----------



## Tousen (Jan 20, 2008)

*Lets Start From The Top*

*
1. This is not a place for spam..if your not making a request, or helping an employee of mine understand your request, or saying thank you for your request being done then dont post here
2.If you arent one of my employee's or taco(who has been doing it since day one) dont tell someone there sig is on..I am sure that they can see that their sig is on and they dont need to be reminded and if they cant remember to turn their sig off then they will be skipped.
3. I am not taking any employees right now what so ever. So please dont bother asking me. (TO MY EMPLOYEES: IF ANYONE ASKS IF THEY CAN BE APART OF THE SHOP TELL THEM NO)
4. This is a transparent shop a place where you can have your images transparent. We do both sig and avatars and yes some of my employee's will make an avatar outta your sig..but thats all we do here..asking us to do anything us will just result in a NO( TO MY EMPLOYEES: PLEASE DO NOT BE AFRAID TO SAY NO. IF YOU FEEL SOMEONE IS ASKING YOU TO DO SOMETHING THAT YOU DONT THINK IS A TRANSPARENT THEN JUST SAY NO AND LEAVE IT AT THAT


IN CLOSING I AM TRYING TO BE VERY VERY POLITE AND PATIENT BUT THE LAST 3-4 PAGES DO NOT REALLY PUT A SMILE ON MY FACE


IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER QUESTIONS OR DO NOT UNDERSTAND WHAT I JUST POSTED THEN PM-ME AND I WILL BE GLAD TO EXPLAIN IT TO YOU   *


----------



## /root (Jan 20, 2008)

I would like to make a request 

Sorry to give you the full pages, I do only want specific panels, but If I tried to chop them up i'd lose quality in the images.



Bottom-right panel, only Richard (The reaper-looking guy) and the speech-bubble "For Pony" to remain.



This one is a little funny, let me know if I should ask someone else, but I would like for the bottom-right panel again (Richard and the speech bubble only) but if possible, the 'rejoice' speech bubble transposed onto the same image.



Bottom-middle panel, Richard and the speech bubble.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 20, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> motion blur



Good job Nae. "reps"

EDIT: 24 limits. Rep you tomorrow


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 20, 2008)

Adam said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adam, I'll do them. For future reference though, a single request can only have a max of 2 images in a 24 hour period.


----------



## fraj (Jan 20, 2008)

Adam said:


> I would like to make a request
> 
> Sorry to give you the full pages, I do only want specific panels, but If I tried to chop them up i'd lose quality in the images.
> 
> ...



and ill do the last one for you
and here you are


sorry about that I wasnt aware of the 24 hours rule for more than 2 images. This will be my first and last time


----------



## /root (Jan 20, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Adam, I'll do them. For future reference though, a single request can only have a max of 2 images in a 24 hour period.



Oh okay, sorry about that.


----------



## Homura (Jan 20, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> Green part trans, size as is.



Here you go:



Tell me if you want anything changed.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jan 20, 2008)

*Transparasize Zoro please, and remove the text if you can. *


----------



## Homura (Jan 20, 2008)

Turn off your sig and I'll start on it.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jan 20, 2008)

*Done, sorry about that.  *


----------



## Cam (Jan 20, 2008)

Transparency please. 




I'd like a transparency of her with the lip stick(sig size) and an avatar of her without the lipstick.


----------



## ?verity (Jan 20, 2008)

I didnt give an [/SPOILER]


----------



## Homura (Jan 20, 2008)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Transparasize Zoro please, and remove the text if you can. *



Here you go:



Tell me if you need anything changed.

I'll do Cam's request next.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jan 20, 2008)

*Nope, it's perfect. 

Thanks. *


----------



## Athena Citra (Jan 21, 2008)

I just need all of the gray in the background to be removed. Simple, huh? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 21, 2008)

Eve said:


> I just need all of the gray in the background to be removed. Simple, huh? Thanks ahead of time.


here you are.


----------



## Saito (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll work on Konan_sama's request now.


----------



## Saito (Jan 21, 2008)

*Konan_sama:*
If theres anything you want changed, feel free to ask


----------



## Homura (Jan 21, 2008)

Cam said:


> Transparency please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Cam (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Haruhi, I'll rep you as soon as I can.


----------



## Soldier (Jan 21, 2008)

Transparency and resize please 

just the girl
EDIT: and can you make a matching avy? 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2008)

Transparacy Please


----------



## Totitos (Jan 21, 2008)

please

oh and rezise it to a better size for a sig.Thanks


----------



## Saito (Jan 21, 2008)

Michiko蠍 said:


> Transparency and resize please
> 
> just the girl
> EDIT: and can you make a matching avy?
> Thanks!!!


Im on it


----------



## Saito (Jan 21, 2008)

*Michiko蠍:*

*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 







If theres anything you want changed feel free to ask 

I'll work on Werop's request now.


----------



## Saito (Jan 21, 2008)

*Werop:*


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Werop:*



Thanks  *creds and reps*


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## fraj (Jan 21, 2008)

Ill do it for you and Pm you when i am finished

Here you are

original size - 

resized -


----------



## Soldier (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you Saito!!  
+reps, creds


----------



## Homura (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll do Totito's request then.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 21, 2008)

Can I get this transparent? (Only want the girl at the far right)

And avy too pls. Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Jan 21, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get this transparent? (Only want the girl at the far right)
> 
> And avy too pls. Thanks.



Ill do it for you


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 21, 2008)

^I edited my post and resized it cuz I didn't think it would be that big lol. 

Don't know if that helps though....


----------



## fraj (Jan 21, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> ^I edited my post and resized it cuz I didn't think it would be that big lol.
> 
> Don't know if that helps though....



Here you are
avatar - 
sig -


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks. I can't rep you now but I will when I can.


----------



## /root (Jan 21, 2008)

Nae'blis, did you get a chance to finish my request yet?


----------



## fraj (Jan 21, 2008)

Adam said:


> Nae'blis, did you get a chance to finish my request yet?



I posted one  of your 3 requests and you did not look at it eventhough I pmed you. And turn off your sig please -_-


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 21, 2008)

Adam said:


> Nae'blis, did you get a chance to finish my request yet?


 here you go. I was fiddling and unsure about the yellow glow around the persons hands. If you wanted it done another way just tell me.  . ılı.frajosg.lıl. is handling the last request


----------



## Homura (Jan 21, 2008)

Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Haruhi. "reps:


Nae


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 21, 2008)

Toti


----------



## mootz (Jan 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








can i pwease have a transparency X3

shadow in tact and resized, thanks in advance whoever takes it


----------



## Tousen (Jan 22, 2008)

mootz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fraj (Jan 22, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> here you go. I was fiddling and unsure about the yellow glow around the persons hands. If you wanted it done another way just tell me.  . ılı.frajosg.lıl. is handling the last request



I did his request  5 mins after he requested and I also pmed him saying I did it. -_-


----------



## GduBz (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd like Enma, with the stump that he's standing on if possible. the size as is should be alright i think.

You guys do awesome work.

thanks.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 22, 2008)

one more request, then i'll stop bugging you guys. size should be alright.


----------



## fraj (Jan 22, 2008)

sundae said:


> one more request, then i'll stop bugging you guys. size should be alright.



Ill do it for you


----------



## Saito (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll work on both of the requests since Im the only one here.


----------



## fraj (Jan 22, 2008)

Saito said:


> I'll work on both of the requests since Im the only one here.



think again saito

You can take the enma one and ill do the other one


----------



## Saito (Jan 22, 2008)

Then I guess you should also work on MibuWolf's request also since you skipped him/her.


----------



## fraj (Jan 22, 2008)

Saito said:


> Then I guess you should also work on MibuWolf's request also since you skipped him/her.



Ill do sundaes coz its easier and im gonna start revising for my exam anywayz so ill do something simple 

Edit - I seriously hate it when people request in more than one shop...... makes me wanna punch them

And here you are sundae


----------



## Einstein (Jan 22, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> And here you are sundae


Thank you so much! Will rep and cred, of course.


----------



## Jude (Jan 22, 2008)

Could you make the girl and guy transparent??


its to hard for me ...
im not that good yet


----------



## Freed (Jan 23, 2008)

If it's not too much of an hassle, my request would be to have the following picture turned transparent for my signature, preferably sized 300x400;


----------



## Homura (Jan 23, 2008)

Give me some time and I'll have it done. 

Nice, Shiki Nanaya lol.

EDIT: 

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 23, 2008)

Could somebody please make a transparent version of this picture for my sig? I want the Gundam, its rifle, and their shadow to remain in it. The current size is fine.


----------



## Homura (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll take care of it, just give me some time.

EDIT: 

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you for your work.


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 23, 2008)

can i have just Dante and Vergil with the sword stabbing Dante


----------



## naledge87 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a request for Saito.

Could you please cut out Kouyki. 

I would like a resized version as well please (it is gonna go in my sig).



Will rep and credit, thx.


----------



## Spike (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello shop!

I'd like to have this picture made transparent:



Thank you in advance!


----------



## fraj (Jan 23, 2008)

Raining Blood said:


> can i have just Dante and Vergil with the sword stabbing Dante



Ill do this for you

Here you are


----------



## Saito (Jan 23, 2008)

naledge87 said:


> I have a request for Saito.
> 
> Could you please cut out Kouyki.
> 
> ...


Im on it naledge


----------



## fraj (Jan 23, 2008)

Spike said:


> Hello shop!
> 
> I'd like to have this picture made transparent:
> 
> ...



Turn your signature off and ill start work on it immediately


----------



## Spike (Jan 23, 2008)

I apologize for that and thank you!

Many thanks! I shall rep you now.


----------



## Saito (Jan 23, 2008)

*naledge87:*


----------



## fraj (Jan 23, 2008)

Spike said:


> I apologize for that and thank you!



Here you are


----------



## naledge87 (Jan 23, 2008)

Saito said:


> *naledge87:*



Sankyuu Saito.

You never disappoint 

I will rep u when the *"*you've given out to much rep and must wait*"* time limit runs out.


----------



## Saito (Jan 23, 2008)

^Sure no problem. You're welcome naledge.


Tsubasa said:


> Could you make the girl and guy transparent??
> 
> 
> its to hard for me ...
> im not that good yet


I would be able to do this but Im sorry to say that I really can't tell where their outfit is and ends. I can't differentiate between the background and the characters. If you could somehow clarify it or provide a better stock it would be very helpful.


----------



## Jude (Jan 23, 2008)

Dose this help any?



*Spoiler*: _Girl and guy_


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 24, 2008)

Tranperancy.


----------



## Homura (Jan 24, 2008)

Give me some time to take care of it.

EDIT: Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 24, 2008)

Ill rep as soon as i can


----------



## Usagi (Jan 24, 2008)

Just the girl, the white outline is fine too.

resize to: 400 x 428 or smaller than that if you don't keep the render size the same as the original image.



rep+cred~<3


----------



## Homura (Jan 24, 2008)

Just give me some time.

EDIT: Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

EDIT #2: Cleaned it up a bit.


----------



## Sky (Jan 24, 2008)

uhmm... Haruhi... der some pink specs... if not then im going blind..


----------



## Homura (Jan 24, 2008)

Lol, you're right. I didn't see those. I'll fix it right away.


----------



## Cair (Jan 24, 2008)

Can I have an avvy with Spiderman's head here?



Can it be the normal size senior members get? I'm retarded and I don't know the size. :3

Will rep+cred.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 24, 2008)

Ura Renge said:


> Can I have an avvy with Spiderman's head here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, I;lll do it.


----------



## Saito (Jan 24, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> Dose this help any?
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Girl and guy_


Yeah, it helps. Ill work on it now.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 24, 2008)

Ura Renge said:


> Can I have an avvy with Spiderman's head here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here you go.




sorry, lol, I had to change imagehosters for the last two


----------



## Saito (Jan 24, 2008)

*Tsubasa:*
Sorry I took so long I was busy


----------



## Cam (Jan 24, 2008)

Transparency and a suitable resize so I can use it in my sig.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 24, 2008)

Cam said:


> Transparency and a suitable resize so I can use it in my sig.




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 




*With Shadow*

*Without Shadow*



rep and credz if you want any changes just let me know


----------



## Cam (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Tousen, awesome job as usual.


----------



## Spike (Jan 24, 2008)

I have two requests:

1. Marvel Adventures (1997) #14.
2. Marvel Adventures (1997) #14.

In #2 I'd like to keep Shinji and lose the rest.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Homura (Jan 24, 2008)

Give me some time.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 24, 2008)

I would like it transparent and also maybe one with red symbol transparent also and one without. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll do it Orochimarύ, just give me some time


----------



## Homura (Jan 24, 2008)

Spike said:


> I have two requests:
> 
> 1. Link removed
> 2. Link removed
> ...



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

@Orochimaru: Turn off your sig.

@Arashi: Are you sure you're asking for a transparency?


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jan 24, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> @Arashi: Are you sure you're asking for a transparency?



Nevermind that, there won't be much point to it. ._. *deletes last post*

I'd like this one transparent then. Can the size be please reduced to 500 x 300?


----------



## Homura (Jan 24, 2008)

Just give me some time then.

EDIT:

Here you go:



I couldn't make it to your desired dimensions as doing so will stretch out the image and the only way I could go around that is if I crop out part of the image.

Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jan 24, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Just give me some time then.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot, it's transparented well. 

If it's not a problem, could I also have an avatar along with it? If not, that's fine.

Rep + credit


----------



## Jude (Jan 24, 2008)

Okay Science i am asking for two at a time i knida helped a little but im not the best like i said so i would like for you guys to do it plz and thx !





Could you make sig size also plz?

 I will rep and Credit (witch it is alredy credited in my sig lol)
Thx !!


----------



## Homura (Jan 24, 2008)

@Arashi: Here you go:


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 25, 2008)

resize, please?


----------



## Saito (Jan 25, 2008)

Im on it gabzilla


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 25, 2008)

Excellent


----------



## Saito (Jan 25, 2008)

*gabzilla:*
If theres anything you want changed or don't like feel free to tell me


----------



## mootz (Jan 25, 2008)

Can i get a transparency of the girl in the upper right panel along with her two text bubbles(the ones starting with HAHA and You fools) about the pillow fight. If you could also make an avy with her face from this image that would be great 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saito (Jan 25, 2008)

On it


----------



## Saito (Jan 25, 2008)

*mootz:*

*Spoiler*: _Resized_ 








*Spoiler*: _Avy_


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 25, 2008)

Using this pic: 

[Shinsen-Subs]​_D.Gray-man​_-​_67​_[176632F2].avi

I would just like Zack and Aeris transparentized. I don't want the text above Zack's head of course but I would like some of the flower petals blowing around if possible. So as to not make their legs look weird you don't have to cut the ground off (just transparentize all around them). Hope that's possible.  At least senior sig size.


----------



## Homura (Jan 25, 2008)

I guess I'll take a shot at Butter Head's request.


----------



## Circe (Jan 25, 2008)

White bit.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 25, 2008)

^lol, I'll try Circe after I upload this image.

 Orochimaru *look below


----------



## Totitos (Jan 25, 2008)

Trans please. I just want the guy. Thanks


----------



## Homura (Jan 25, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> Using this pic:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> I would just like Zack and Aeris transparentized. I don't want the text above Zack's head of course but I would like some of the flower petals blowing around if possible. So as to not make their legs look weird you don't have to cut the ground off (just transparentize all around them). Hope that's possible.  At least senior sig size.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

I'll do Totitos' next.


----------



## Homura (Jan 25, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Trans please. I just want the guy. Thanks



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 25, 2008)

Circe said:


> White bit.


here you go


----------



## Totitos (Jan 25, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



Good job Haruhi 


btw Nae your Goddam Batman sig is badass.


----------



## Mori (Jan 26, 2008)

Simply just the female character. And no need to re-size.


----------



## Homura (Jan 26, 2008)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Mori (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank you Haruhi. Already repped. ^_^


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 26, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> Okay Science i am asking for two at a time i knida helped a little but im not the best like i said so i would like for you guys to do it plz and thx !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go. Both meet the sig size limit of these boards. 





If you are pleased with the results. You know what's up


----------



## Cam (Jan 26, 2008)

Transparency please.



Also an avatar if its possible.


----------



## fraj (Jan 26, 2008)

Cam said:


> Transparency please.
> 
> 
> 
> Also an avatar if its possible.



Ill take this

Here you are -


----------



## Cam (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks    .


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 26, 2008)

Please render this and make it transparent. I just want the part with Sasuke.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 26, 2008)

^ Sure Rassasination, I'll do it.
here you are. Is it just me or is Sasuke look nothing like his family?


Credit Shop, rep and... it's only one request in a 24h period, unless you put two images in the same request. I'll do the other request too, but keep this in mind for next time


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 26, 2008)

ok thanks. Edit: Thanks nice job.

i would also like this renderd and made transparent as well if u can


----------



## Tousen (Jan 26, 2008)

Rasassination said:


> ok thanks. Edit: Thanks nice job.
> 
> i would also like this renderd and made transparent as well if u can



*yea sorry i got really lazy for some strange reason*


*Spoiler*: __ 




*This is different from yours but this looks better*


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 26, 2008)

can someone please make this transparent?
but leave the black border on if possible
and please reduce it 100x100 or 150x150. whichever is allowed

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Totitos (Jan 26, 2008)

I think I can request again.

Can you guys make trans? there is a black background and I only want the rainbow ball.


----------



## Jude (Jan 26, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Here you go. Both meet the sig size limit of these boards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lol thx man!!!^^


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 26, 2008)

A simple request. Just want this fanart transparent.



Gracias


----------



## Homura (Jan 26, 2008)

Give me some time Isuzu.

EDIT:
Here you go:



I'm assuming that you need the image to be a .gif file in order to view the pic as a transparency for you.

Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank you 

And no, not anymore. >___>; For some reason our internet uploaded and now transparent PNGs show up fine. Weird~

Hope that didn't cause you any trouble :sweat


----------



## Homura (Jan 26, 2008)

It was no trouble.

Well if you want it turned into a PNG format I can do that for you if you want.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 26, 2008)

Totitos said:


> I think I can request again.
> 
> Can you guys make trans? there is a black background and I only want the rainbow ball.



Transparent gif do tend to come out rough. Especially those with round edges. So I did 2 versions.

Version 1 with the default NF scheme as it's background.

*Spoiler*: __ 








A rough looking version 2 with a transparent bg.

*Spoiler*: __ 








If pleased with the results. You know what's up


----------



## Mellie (Jan 27, 2008)

transparent please.
i just want the dude with the Kon plushie. get rid of the other two ppl 
resize the height to 400, the width can be whatever 
thanks a bunch!


----------



## Jude (Jan 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _The girl plz_ 










Plz and thx!!


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 27, 2008)

KakashiSenseiFangirl said:


> transparent please.
> i just want the dude with the Kon plushie. get rid of the other two ppl
> resize the height to 400, the width can be whatever
> thanks a bunch!



Here you go  ...


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 27, 2008)

!SCREAM said:


> can someone please make this transparent?
> but leave the black border on if possible
> and please reduce it 100x100 or 150x150. whichever is allowed
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Here you go. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





It's 125x125, so it should upload fine. Now, hand over the green


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 27, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> *Spoiler*: _The girl plz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Hope I got the flames right


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2008)

A matching sig and avy please. Also, please make it sig limits because once I edit the picture after it is made transparent, the background changes.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 27, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> ^lol, I'll try Circe after I upload this image.
> 
> Orochimaru *look below



Thanks +rep


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jan 27, 2008)

Please just leave the slusho cup with the blue lines coming out of it, please 
No resizing.


----------



## Homura (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll do Triumph's and Vagabond's request. Just give me some time.

EDIT: 



Those blue lines were hard to see...

Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Jan 27, 2008)

Triumph said:


> A matching sig and avy please. Also, please make it sig limits because once I edit the picture after it is made transparent, the background changes.



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Mellie (Jan 27, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Here you go  ...



thanks soo much bear.
already rep'd u


----------



## Totitos (Jan 27, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Transparent gif do tend to come out rough. Especially those with round edges. So I did 2 versions.
> 
> Version 1 with the default NF scheme as it's background.
> 
> ...



GJ Walken 

EDIT: wait can you make one with the sasuke scheme as background?sorry for bothering you


----------



## x0Uchiha0x (Jan 27, 2008)

Just needs resizing, sig size please


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 27, 2008)

Sure x0Uchiha0x, just a sec

this should be it, it seems to have lost a degree of quality because of it's GIF format.


----------



## Atmosphere (Jan 27, 2008)

Can I get a transparent sig with sasuke doing chidori also Kisuke thanks


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jan 27, 2008)

I really want this one made transparent. <3



I'd like the picture and words to remain if it's not too much trouble. Resized to 285x250. Thankies muchly. <3


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 27, 2008)

*Nae'blis * the sig you made for me has a black mark on the corner of it. Could it be fixed?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 27, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> *Nae'blis * the sig you made for me has a black mark on the corner of it. Could it be fixed?


Okay, I must have missed it the first time, sorry about that.




SharinganShadow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a transparent sig with sasuke doing chidori also Kisuke thanks





Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do these now, just give me some time, yeah


----------



## Saito (Jan 27, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Sure x0Uchiha0x, just a sec
> 
> this should be it, it seems to have lost a degree of quality because of it's GIF format.


These have very rough edges, I think you should fix them.


----------



## Pink Sun (Jan 27, 2008)

I'd like a transparent of  and this :З


----------



## Saito (Jan 27, 2008)

Pink Sun said:


> I'd like a transparent of  and this :З


Im on it 

Also turn off your sig please


----------



## Saito (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## x0Uchiha0x (Jan 27, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Sure x0Uchiha0x, just a sec
> 
> this should be it, it seems to have lost a degree of quality because of it's GIF format.



ah well...+reps for the effort


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 27, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> I really want this one made transparent. <3
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like the picture and words to remain if it's not too much trouble. Resized to 285x250. Thankies muchly. <3





Saito said:


> These have very rough edges, I think you should fix them.



I noticed, thanks.

*x0Uchiha0x*, do you have the original version of this which isn't transparent? I'm not really keep to redraw the lines atm.

EDIT: no need to rep, considering I didn't actually do a transparency


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 27, 2008)

Totitos said:


> GJ Walken
> 
> EDIT: wait can you make one with the sasuke scheme as background?sorry for bothering you



Give me the Sasuke pic and I can do it.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 27, 2008)

lol no I meant that I use the sasuke skin of the forum.

the pic you posted got the Naruto skin background.


----------



## Louchan (Jan 27, 2008)

I would like to have this image transparent, and resized to 350x200 _(or something around that size)_ so it can fit well in a signature.
_(Just make sure that the speech bubbles or mouths don't get transparent as well, that would look weird.)_


----------



## Tousen (Jan 27, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> I noticed, thanks.
> 
> *x0Uchiha0x*, do you have the original version of this which isn't transparent? I'm not really keep to redraw the lines atm.
> 
> EDIT: no need to rep, considering I didn't actually do a transparency



you do know that blooming cosmo's sig was  showing right?



Louchan said:


> I would like to have this image transparent, and resized to 350x200 _(or something around that size)_ so it can fit well in a signature.
> _(Just make sure that the speech bubbles or mouths don't get transparent as well, that would look weird.)_




ill do it


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 27, 2008)

Totitos said:


> lol no I meant that I use the sasuke skin of the forum.
> 
> the pic you posted got the Naruto skin background.





here ya' go


----------



## Totitos (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry for all the trouble. I'll rep you again when I can


----------



## Tousen (Jan 27, 2008)

Louchan said:


> I would like to have this image transparent, and resized to 350x200 _(or something around that size)_ so it can fit well in a signature.
> _(Just make sure that the speech bubbles or mouths don't get transparent as well, that would look weird.)_




*Spoiler*: _Pick UP_ 







*rep and Credz please 


*


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 27, 2008)

Tousen said:


> you do know that blooming cosmo's sig was  showing right?



, to be honest, I didn't. I disabled viewing signatures & avatars in my options  because I don't like seeing sigs.



SharinganShadow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a transparent sig with sasuke doing chidori also Kisuke thanks


The Saucekay one is coming too.


----------



## Astaroth (Jan 27, 2008)

Could someone transparency my avatar pretty please?  Appreciate it.


----------



## Louchan (Jan 27, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pick UP_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah.
Both of them look really awesome.
Great, now I'll have hard time choosing one of them. 
Thanks a lot. <3 
_*Rep-Rape*_


----------



## Tousen (Jan 27, 2008)

Puscifer said:


> Could someone transparency my avatar pretty please?  Appreciate it.





*Spoiler*: _Pick up_ 







*Free Of Charge *





@louchan - Im glad you like them...hope to see you here again


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks                                .


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 27, 2008)

can i just have Dante by himself


----------



## Saito (Jan 27, 2008)

*Raining Blood:*


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Homura (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll take care of it.


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 28, 2008)

Can i get this made into a transparent set?


*Spoiler*: __ 







if not could i just have my banner made into a sig?

the necessary green will be given


----------



## Loki (Jan 28, 2008)

this Transparent D:


----------



## Homura (Jan 28, 2008)

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

@Loki: Turn off your sig and I'll start on it.


----------



## Loki (Jan 28, 2008)

done                  .


----------



## fraj (Jan 28, 2008)

!SCREAM said:


> Can i get this made into a transparent set?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ill do this for  you


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## K-deps (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a request.

Pic:
I would like you to leave in the grandpa and "The Bookdocks"(including kid)
Also resize to reasonable size

Also if someone is feeling nice I would like a nice avy made from that


----------



## fraj (Jan 28, 2008)

Chaps said:


> I have a request.
> 
> Pic:
> I would like you to leave in the grandpa and "The Bookdocks"(including kid)
> ...



Ill give this a go 

Here you are


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## K-deps (Jan 28, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill give this a go
> 
> Here you are
> 
> ...



One small thing. Could u make the ava 150x150 and make the border black.


----------



## fraj (Jan 28, 2008)

Chaps said:


> One small thing. Could u make the ava 150x150 and make the border black.



turn off your sig and i think ill do it and why is your sig so big damnit -_-


----------



## K-deps (Jan 28, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> turn off your sig and i think ill do it and why is your sig so big damnit -_-



Sorry about that. It's fixed now.

I know it's big. That's why I'm changing it with this.


----------



## fraj (Jan 28, 2008)

Chaps said:


> Sorry about that. It's fixed now.
> 
> I know it's big. That's why I'm changing it with this.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 28, 2008)

Could you make these two transparent



Link removed

rep + credit given to whoever can do.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 28, 2008)

Neji_WinsAll said:


> Could you make these two transparent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol sure ?_?, expect the other one a bit after the first one 
this should be it.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 28, 2008)

Pls.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 28, 2008)

sure, exquisiteKOREAN, just a mintute


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 28, 2008)

exquisiteKOREAN said:


> Pls.


here you go.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 28, 2008)

Can I just ask one more thing? Could you do one more without the scratches, only leave them and the musical notes?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 28, 2008)

*exquisiteKOREAN*


<3


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 28, 2008)

Yus. 

Thank-you so much.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 28, 2008)

Transparency please:


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 28, 2008)

Also, crop image so it's no longer 1024x768, please.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 28, 2008)

Nude ninja said:


> Transparency please:
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.





Perverse said:


> Also, crop image so it's no longer 1024x768, please.



sure, I'll do these

lol perverse


----------



## Homura (Jan 28, 2008)

Loki said:


> this Transparent D:



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 28, 2008)

Nude ninja said:


> Transparency please:
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


here, this should be it.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 28, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> here, this should be it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 28, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Also, crop image so it's no longer 1024x768, please.



*Spoiler*: _pick up_


----------



## Cam (Jan 28, 2008)

Transparency please and resize to 500x600.



If its possible could you leave the petals.


----------



## Homura (Jan 29, 2008)

Give me some time to get it done.


----------



## Homura (Jan 29, 2008)

Cam said:


> Transparency please and resize to 500x600.
> 
> 
> 
> If its possible could you leave the petals.



Here you go:



Couldn't resize it to your exact dimensions or stretching of the image would have occured.

Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Cam (Jan 29, 2008)

No problem. It looks great.


----------



## Creator (Jan 29, 2008)

Can i get this in the same size, transparented. I only want the sky to be deleted, but still want the whole tree and the boy sitting on it.


----------



## fraj (Jan 29, 2008)

Creator said:


> Can i get this in the same size, transparented. I only want the sky to be deleted, but still want the whole tree and the boy sitting on it.



creator is mine all mine!!


----------



## Creator (Jan 29, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> creator is mine all mine!!



If that isnt about the request i would be a bit worried. 

Thanks man, i will rep you when i can.


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 29, 2008)

can has this transparent pls?  thank jooo

resized too xD just...no idea what size is good >__> *sucks*


----------



## Saito (Jan 29, 2008)

*C.C.:*
Anything you want changed, feel free to tell/ask


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, it's lovely  Perfect  Rep'd.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 29, 2008)

_I need this transparents please  ... no border 


_


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 29, 2008)

Sure Nightmare. Did you want the word Platinum to remain?

well, this should be it. If you wanted it removed just tell me, preferably within 10 minutes XP


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 29, 2008)

_Thanks  _


----------



## Homura (Jan 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I need this transparents please  ... no border
> 
> 
> _



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 29, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Spoiler*: _pick up_



<3 Thanks.


----------



## Homura (Jan 29, 2008)

@ChickenNoodleSoupXD: Turn off your sig and I'll start working on it.

At the meantime I'll work on Revy's.

EDIT: Hm...damn timewarp....


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2008)

A transparency and a resize to 400 pixels length wise. 

Please. 

And an Avatar to match, if you could.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 29, 2008)

can you make the pic small enough to fit in my sig and also get rid of the background?
An ava too framing her face as well.
150 x 150


----------



## Homura (Jan 29, 2008)

I've already gotten it Nae'blis. *points up*

Time warp lol


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry about the sig thing, I'll just repost it I deleted the old one

May I please get a transparency of Tsurugi

Please and thank you ^^


----------



## Homura (Jan 30, 2008)

Revy said:


> can you make the pic small enough to fit in my sig and also get rid of the background?
> An ava too framing her face as well.
> 150 x 150



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Jan 30, 2008)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Sorry about the sig thing, I'll just repost it I deleted the old one
> 
> May I please get a transparency of Tsurugi
> 
> Please and thank you ^^



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Jan 30, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> A transparency and a resize to 400 pixels length wise.
> 
> Please.
> 
> And an Avatar to match, if you could.



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 30, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


OMG,I love it, thank you so much.
Will rep you now.


----------



## eDyH (Jan 30, 2008)

Transparency, plox.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll do it eDyH



credit shop, rep


----------



## eDyH (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 30, 2008)

_Can someone make this transparent ... no border or no resizing  ... 
EDIT: ummm yea i know its transparent but *points at avatar* it comes out like that ... so advice on what to do would be greatly appreciated as well 
_


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 30, 2008)

Transparency and resize, please?


----------



## Kage (Jan 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Can someone make this transparent ... no border or no resizing  ...
> EDIT: ummm yea i know its transparent but *points at avatar* it comes out like that ... so advice on what to do would be greatly appreciated as well
> _



it's because it needs to be resized that it isn't showing up transparent.
i think


----------



## Saito (Jan 30, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Can someone make this transparent ... no border or no resizing  ...
> EDIT: ummm yea i know its transparent but *points at avatar* it comes out like that ... so advice on what to do would be greatly appreciated as well
> _


Thats so awesome 
It isn't working because its not the right size, I'll resize it for you.




gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize, please?


On it


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 30, 2008)

Saito said:


> On it



Thank you


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 30, 2008)

_Thanks  ... _


----------



## Saito (Jan 30, 2008)

You're welcome Nightmare 

*gabzilla:*
ANything you want changed feel free to tell/ask


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 30, 2008)

Saito said:


> You're welcome Nightmare
> 
> *gabzilla:*
> ANything you want changed feel free to tell/ask



It's perfect. 

thanks <3


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 30, 2008)

Sure Triumph. I'll do it.


----------



## Shodai (Jan 30, 2008)

Can someone clean out everything except Kamina and the rock?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Sure Triumph. I'll do it.



Change of plan, I wasn't going to use that anymore. Don't worry, I'll still give you reps for it tomorrow. I'm all out currently.


----------



## Saito (Jan 30, 2008)

*Shodai:*

*Spoiler*: _Original Size_ 








*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 30, 2008)

Triumph

EDIT: lol, okay I still have it if you change your mind again.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 30, 2008)

Traspear this plz


----------



## Homura (Jan 30, 2008)

You need at least 50 posts to make a request. Once you gain 50 and turn off your sig then I'll do it.


----------



## Charu (Jan 30, 2008)

I would like the background for these to disappear,
but I want the BLACK BORDER TO BE KEPT.


*Spoiler*: __ 




For this one, leave the footsteps. Just remove the green bg.





And this:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Remove the green bg.




Thank y'all ever so much


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 30, 2008)

Sure ChowMein, but since it's two it will take 2 seconds instead of one




this should be it. If you wanted the outlining black lines darker/thicker (the lines outlining the characters) then tell me and I'll make them so.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 30, 2008)

Nae 


Chow please turn your sig off


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 30, 2008)

people who can't read OP!

I don't do it on purpose. Okay, I'll change my options whenever I am about to take a request to make sure the sig is off.


----------



## Needless2say (Jan 30, 2008)

Can someone please make this trasparent:


please 

I want that orange thing in the backround and the yellow stars and sasuke speech bubble.


----------



## Soldier (Jan 30, 2008)

Transparency please 


and an avy please:

*Spoiler*: __ 




just the girl with the dark purple hair please


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 30, 2008)

Needless2say said:


> Can someone please make this trasparent:
> 
> 
> please
> ...





Michiko蠍 said:


> Transparency please
> 
> 
> and an avy please:
> ...



okay, I'm on it.


----------



## Jude (Jan 30, 2008)

The girl obviously(and the thing in her hand) plz and thx


----------



## .:Minato:. (Jan 30, 2008)

Can someone help me make this transparent and also crop it so it would look nice as a sig. Thanks!


----------



## Shodai (Jan 31, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Shodai:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Original Size_
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








All I want done is the backround taken and make it a white backround thanks


----------



## Charu (Jan 31, 2008)

Yikes.

*turns off sig in previous post*



Nae'blis said:


> Sure ChowMein, but since it's two it will take 2 seconds instead of one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks 

Hmm...
Will you? Make the outlines darker/thicker?


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 31, 2008)

can someone make this small enough to fit into a sig. And also get rid of the background and frame it with a skinny border.
I would like an an ava too. 150x150 framing her face
And if it's possible.Is there someway you can arrange the woman in the pic's face to where she's looking to the right instead of the left.


----------



## Homura (Jan 31, 2008)

Just give me some time to do it.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 31, 2008)

Sig: 



Avy: 



Transparency for all please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2008)

Sig and avy please. Also, please make sure that the sig is not above limits.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 31, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Sig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Triumph said:


> Sig and avy please. Also, please make sure that the sig is not above limits.



Okay, in a sec. After I upload 2 images


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 31, 2008)

Needless2say said:


> Can someone please make this trasparent:
> 
> 
> please
> ...





Michiko蠍 said:


> Transparency please
> 
> 
> and an avy please:
> ...



*Needless2say*




*Michiko蠍*



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Homura (Jan 31, 2008)

Revy said:


> can someone make this small enough to fit into a sig. And also get rid of the background and frame it with a skinny border.
> I would like an an ava too. 150x150 framing her face
> And if it's possible.Is there someway you can arrange the woman in the pic's face to where she's looking to the right instead of the left.



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 31, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Sig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Credit shop, rep


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 31, 2008)

Background gone and resize it to 150x150 pixels(it should be under 100 KB but if it isnt for some reason have it at 125X125 please)



*hopes I did that right*


----------



## Homura (Feb 1, 2008)

Here you go:



Since you're not a senior member, I have to resize it to 125x125.

Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks 

Although im pretty sure i can use a 150X150 if its under 100 KB

Unless the thing at the end of the avi thing is outdated


> Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 125 by 125 pixels or 100.0 KB (whichever is smaller).


----------



## Homura (Feb 1, 2008)

You can upload an avatar which is 150x150, but because you're restricted to 125x125, the avatar you uploaded will then be resized to the latter size and cause any transparent avatars to have a white background which happened in your case.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 1, 2008)

can make this 125 x 125

*Spoiler*: __ 








still waitng on my request

*Spoiler*: __ 








All I want done is the backround taken and make it a white backround Please"


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 1, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



looks awesome, thank you.


----------



## Needless2say (Feb 1, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Needless2say*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankiess<3


----------



## Arishem (Feb 1, 2008)

Could someone please make this transparent?


----------



## fraj (Feb 1, 2008)

Trick Shot said:


> Could someone please make this transparent?



Ill take this

here you are


----------



## Arishem (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for you work. *reps*


----------



## Tleilaxu (Feb 1, 2008)

No resizing is nessesary! Thanks


----------



## fraj (Feb 1, 2008)

Tleilaxu said:


> No resizing is nessesary! Thanks



Ill take this and i will complete your other tomoe request in a bit and post it

Here you are


----------



## ZackFaire (Feb 1, 2008)

hey can someone do this sig?

387 RAW

rep and cred will reward

thank you


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 1, 2008)

Transparency please


----------



## Homura (Feb 1, 2008)

I'll do DemonEyes Naruto and Gabzilla's request. Just give me some time.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 1, 2008)

wow WTF come on can anybody do mine its been like 2 days already


----------



## Homura (Feb 1, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency please



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all thst good stuff.

@Minato: I'll do your request now since I thought someone was doing it already, but next time don't start complaining here if your request hasn't been done yet. Read the opening post next time and you'll know you have to wait 5 days before you can complain about the completion of your request not being done.


----------



## Cipher (Feb 1, 2008)

Transparency, please!
Stock: 
Just get rid of the bars in the background, keeping his full-body shot, profile shot, and the smoke.  Also, resize it to make it 450 pixels high (just have the width be whatever will keep it the same proportions).  Much thanks and rep to whoever does this!


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 1, 2008)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> can make this 125 x 125
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Hyouba said:


> Transparency, please!
> Stock:
> Just get rid of the bars in the background, keeping his full-body shot, profile shot, and the smoke.  Also, resize it to make it 450 pixels high (just have the width be whatever will keep it the same proportions).  Much thanks and rep to whoever does this!



I'll do these two, yeah

Triumph I'm still working on yours.


----------



## ZackFaire (Feb 1, 2008)

Harahi thank you


----------



## Homura (Feb 1, 2008)

Harahi...? 

Anyways turn off your sig DemonEyes.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 2, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Triumph, I'm still working on yours



Alright thanks


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 2, 2008)

Transparency please.  

Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Feb 2, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> Transparency please.
> 
> Thanks.



Ill take this 
Here you are

*Spoiler*: __ 




​



good morning Harahi


----------



## Isuzu (Feb 2, 2008)

Trans. 150x150 av with black border and then just a transparency for the whole picture plz :WOW



Thank you <3


----------



## Saito (Feb 2, 2008)

*C.C.: *

*Spoiler*: _Ava_


----------



## Isuzu (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank yoouuu~<3 I'll rep you as soon as I can, I'm out for 24 hours


----------



## Jude (Feb 2, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> The girl obviously(and the thing in her hand) plz and thx




it has been 4-5 pages ago can someone plz help me?


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 2, 2008)

Cipher said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Triumph said:


> Sig and avy please. Also, please make sure that the sig is not above limits.




credit shop, rep. If there was something you wanted done another way with the Raiden just tell me. 



Minato Namikaze. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 2, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> it has been 4-5 pages ago can someone plz help me?



sure, since I'm here already.


----------



## Jude (Feb 2, 2008)

thank you so much! will rep as soon as i can!


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Jude (Feb 2, 2008)

ty so much i will rep as soon as i can ^^


----------



## Red (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey can anyone get this?

For some reason magic wand leaves some jagged lines and I'm to lazy to use a pen tool. Reps and credit to whoever takes this.

Thank you .


----------



## Homura (Feb 2, 2008)

Give me some time on it.

EDIT:

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 2, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> credit shop, rep. If there was something you wanted done another way with the Raiden just tell me.



Thank you


----------



## Cipher (Feb 2, 2008)

I loves it!  Thank you!


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 3, 2008)

Is this possible?


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello thar. I' d like a color change (into white) of this sign + transparent background. 



Thanks


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 3, 2008)

Miyavi said:


> Hello thar. I' d like a color change (into white) of this sign + transparent background.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Sure, in a little bit.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow that was fast. Thanks!

But can you change that transparent into size 126 x 316? I mean changing whole image I uploaded and not just sign 

I' ll be glad


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 3, 2008)

O_o... okay...


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yup, I know it' ll look strange but I need this size 

Thanks once more.

Edit. I love you NB 

Rep + credit given.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 3, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> Is this possible?



Yes it is. I'll have it done by tomorrow night. 

EDIT: Here you are 

With default NF scheme as it's background.


Transparent.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 3, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Yes it is. I'll have it done by tomorrow night.



 Cool, Thanks!


----------



## Emissary (Feb 3, 2008)

Could somone give a shot at this? 


I dont know if its to hard to do so tell me plz 

EDIT: I want the Parts marked with grey to be removed
EDIT2: COuld you also resize it to a acceptable seize (want to wear it in my Sig, dont want that it bother other User)


----------



## fraj (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorata said:


> Could somone give a shot at this?
> 
> 
> I dont know if its to hard to do so tell me plz
> ...



Here you are


----------



## Soldier (Feb 3, 2008)

i just want the girl/sword, the wolfy thing, and her aura.
Please and thank you 

and can you resize it if needed and make me an avy?

please and Thank you


----------



## Charu (Feb 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









I'm sorry if I already asked to modify these, but
I'd like for the background and the black border to disappear, please ^^;
And if possible, to have the outlines of the characters remain
the same, or changed as least as possible.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 3, 2008)

Can I have these two pictures transparent please and a size 125x125 and a 150x150 avatar for both please, Thank you!


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 3, 2008)

Can you get rid of the background and also make the pic a little smaller. It's a bit too big to fit in a sig properly.And also Frame it with a skinny border.

An ava 150x150 would be nice too.


----------



## Homura (Feb 3, 2008)

Give me some time on it.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 4, 2008)

Just cut out the man, please.


----------



## Homura (Feb 4, 2008)

Revy said:


> Can you get rid of the background and also make the pic a little smaller. It's a bit too big to fit in a sig properly.And also Frame it with a skinny border.
> 
> An ava 150x150 would be nice too.



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

I'll do yours next Mycaelis.


----------



## Homura (Feb 4, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> Just cut out the man, please.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 4, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you :3

Can you make it smaller?


----------



## Totitos (Feb 4, 2008)

I just want the mecha Pikachu 
_______________________________


also this

double rep will be given


----------



## GduBz (Feb 4, 2008)

What I want left is Hiyori, and the sound effect text in the background to the left. No need to resize, I can play around with it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 4, 2008)

Totitos said:


> I just want the mecha Pikachu
> _______________________________
> 
> 
> ...





GduBz said:


> What I want left is Hiyori, and the sound effect text in the background to the left. No need to resize, I can play around with it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Okay, okay, just give me some time, yeah.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 4, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you so much!!!!!
It's perfect!


----------



## beads (Feb 4, 2008)

The entire thing as a sig, or just the head as an avatar, please.
Please remove thoses nasty dark spots also


----------



## fraj (Feb 4, 2008)

beads said:


> The entire thing as a sig, or just the head as an avatar, please.
> Please remove thoses nasty dark spots also



Ill do this for you - and what nasty dark spots??

Here you are


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 4, 2008)

there are 3 requests on the other page which haven't been tended.


----------



## fraj (Feb 4, 2008)

Michiko蠍 said:


> i just want the girl/sword, the wolfy thing, and her aura.
> Please and thank you
> 
> and can you resize it if needed and make me an avy?
> ...



Ok ill do this first then 

here you are


*Spoiler*: __ 











ChowMein said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you next and done


----------



## Emissary (Feb 4, 2008)

I would those 3 Guys on that Pic be Rendered.


I appriciate to see your great work


----------



## beads (Feb 4, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do this for you - and what nasty dark spots??
> 
> Here you are
> 
> ...



The ones on his hair...see them?


----------



## fraj (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok here you are 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Homura (Feb 4, 2008)

Why are you guys taking requests when they haven't even turned off their sigs? 

You guys have to stop doing that.

I'll make it smaller Gabz, hold on.

EDIT:

Here you go:

Small enough?


----------



## fraj (Feb 4, 2008)

The main reason sigs are asked to be turned off is because it takes time to load the page. The guy who I did the request for doesnt have any picture on his sig - he just has a spoiler tag 0_0
so it doesnt occupy much space either on the page


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 4, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Why are you guys taking requests when they haven't even turned off their sigs?
> 
> You guys have to stop doing that.
> 
> ...




Perfect


----------



## beads (Feb 4, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ok here you are
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



perfect, +rep.

I keep my sig spoilered to keep it nice and short.


----------



## Kittan (Feb 4, 2008)

Avy (if you can) and sig, resize if too big, thanks.


----------



## fraj (Feb 4, 2008)

Kittan said:


> Avy (if you can) and sig, resize if too big, thanks.



ill take it


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Harley Quinn (Feb 4, 2008)

No resizing or anything, I'll take care of that.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 4, 2008)

Yuuko said:


> No resizing or anything, I'll take care of that.
> Thanks in advance.


I already had this trans on my computer, , lelouch fans think alike, it seems


----------



## Harley Quinn (Feb 4, 2008)

Haha wow, thanks a lot. <3


----------



## Shodai (Feb 5, 2008)

If you haven't already, do it for great justice.


----------



## Dave (Feb 5, 2008)

Shodai said:


> If you haven't already, do it for great justice.


no one answered me if i still work here or not 

HERE


----------



## az0r (Feb 5, 2008)

Sig + Avatar Request

*Spoiler*: __ 









Could i have an avatar with just the cassette tape and the word Old school in transparent. also that paint drip just under it ,still included
(largest size possible that is allowed)

and for the sig could you just make it transparent
and get rid of the text in the left corner
thanks

cred + rep


----------



## Homura (Feb 5, 2008)

What are you doing Dave? Please don't do that again. 

Give me some time az0r.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 5, 2008)

This Picture please.


----------



## Tousen (Feb 5, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> This Picture please.



sure whenever you remove your sig



Dave said:


> no one answered me if i still work here or not
> 
> HERE


This has to be a joke right. You name isnt even on the list and you have your own shop..Why in the world would you still work here.

Like Haruhi said. Dont do that again


----------



## fraj (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey Boss T - since Dave did this repeatedly I think you must request Vervex to delete his post and ban him if he does any request here again.

And did you get my PM?


----------



## Tousen (Feb 5, 2008)

I am taking care of that situation and what PM are you talking about. The Gif part next to your name because i just did that. I havent really been up to date with NF and I have a few un opened messages


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 5, 2008)

Tara said:


> Can I have this picture transparent please and a size 125x125 and a 150x150 avatar, Thank you!



From permission of Tousen I reposted my request.


----------



## Charu (Feb 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Resized and transparent, pleaz


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 5, 2008)

Totitos said:


> I just want the mecha Pikachu
> 
> double rep will be given




Other one coming, yeah



GduBz said:


> What I want left is Hiyori, and the sound effect text in the background to the left. No need to resize, I can play around with it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 5, 2008)

ChowMein said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure, in a sec



Credit Shop, rep


----------



## Saito (Feb 5, 2008)

Tara said:


> From permission of Tousen I reposted my request.


I got this


----------



## Saito (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry for the wait Tara

*Spoiler*: _Here ya go_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 




*Spoiler*: _Original Size_


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 5, 2008)

Saito said:


> Sorry for the wait Tara
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Here ya go_
> 
> ...



Thank you Saito  *reps*


----------



## E (Feb 5, 2008)

trans, red frame, resized to a 125X125 avy, thanks


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 5, 2008)

[E];13754830 said:
			
		

> trans, red frame, resized to a 125X125 avy, thanks



okay, in a few.


cred shop, rep


----------



## Totitos (Feb 5, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Other one coming, yeah



I'll rep you when I can. Thanks


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 5, 2008)

Toti, I'll PM you the other one so you don't have to check this thread for it.


----------



## E (Feb 5, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> okay, in a few.
> 
> 
> cred shop, rep



thank you


----------



## K-deps (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a request that shouldn't be TOO hard.

I need these made transparent.

*Spoiler*: __ 














Definitely reps for this
No need for borders or anything. Just need the white off.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 5, 2008)

Chaps, thats already transparent, if my eyes are working correctly. Which browser are you using?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 5, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Chaps, thats already transparent, if my eyes are working correctly. Which browser are you using?



Hm thats weird. When I upload from my computer and make it an avatar it's white but from imageshack its transparent. 

You know why the avatar has white on it?


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay, I'll see what I can do Chaps. I can see that it appears white. In the meantime, can you plz apply for Senior Membership? The image you are trying to use is above avatar limits for those not enrolled in the Senior Member usergroup. You have an allowance of 125x125, Senior Members get 150x150. So the automatic resize might be the reason it appears white.

In the mean time, here is your request


----------



## Homura (Feb 5, 2008)

Please turn off your sig and I believe I know what you're problem is. The fact that you're not a senior member means that if you try to upload an avatar at that size then you're going to have a white back ground on it unless you resize your sig under 125 pixels. Since you have the requirements for a senior membership I suggest you apply for it through by PMing an Admin or Super Mod and once you've gotten it you can upload your avatar again.

EDIT: I took longer than I thought to type this lol. Oh well.


----------



## Homura (Feb 5, 2008)

az0r said:


> Sig + Avatar Request
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## az0r (Feb 6, 2008)

hey thanks alot haruhi

but i also reqeust an avatar  :S

ill still rep you for the sig today and rep you again for the avatar

thanks


----------



## Shiraishi (Feb 6, 2008)

Can you resize it to forum limits, make it transparent, and take out the words, please?


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 6, 2008)

Shiraishi said:


> Can you resize it to forum limits, make it transparent, and take out the words, please?



sure, did you want the shadow at her feet?


----------



## Shiraishi (Feb 6, 2008)

yes        plz


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 6, 2008)

Shiraishi said:


> Can you resize it to forum limits, make it transparent, and take out the words, please?



this should be it. One of them is 400h, the other 500h, and the last one is 500h but without the other peripheral drops of blood.


----------



## Shiraishi (Feb 6, 2008)

thank yuu~


----------



## Homura (Feb 6, 2008)

az0r said:


> hey thanks alot haruhi
> 
> but i also reqeust an avatar  :S
> 
> ...



That one pic showing the Casette with the words Old School is the avatar. What I'm saying your sig and avatar is already posted in there as two seperate pics.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 6, 2008)

hey can someone make me a set. here is the link

Lilys site

avi can it say splienterhaella army like it does now but instead of the letters being blue and white can it be green and white

size= same as my one now. ill be sending it to rhaella so she mod it on. 

boarder=like current one but green like ulquiorra eyes

signature= just resize please

rep and credit as reward of course

thank you for you time


----------



## Homura (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm assuming you want the sig to be transparent correct?


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 6, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> I'm assuming you want the sig to be transparent correct?



yes please


----------



## Homura (Feb 6, 2008)

Once you turn off your sig then I'll post the finished product here.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 6, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Once you turn off your sig then I'll post the finished product here.



sorry about that

FIXED.


----------



## Homura (Feb 6, 2008)

Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Charu (Feb 6, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> sure, in a sec
> 
> 
> 
> Credit Shop, rep



Thank you!
Apparently, I needs to spread the love first...
I'll remember to rep you later, k?


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 6, 2008)

Can I get this as Avatar, and Resized?


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 6, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> Can I get this as Avatar, and Resized?



sure. Your request is rather ambiguous so I'm making an avatar around the persons face. If you want it as a resized sig, tell me and I'll do that too.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes Resized Sig please. Thank you!


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 6, 2008)

can you make this one transparent?(without the yamato txt in upper left corner)
[Shinsen-Subs] Persona Trinity Soul - 05 avi
thx in advance


----------



## fraj (Feb 6, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> Can I get this as Avatar, and Resized?



If I am right that a picture of a guy from the game Maplestory 
If you play it tell me what all characters you got


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 6, 2008)

....uh no..I just found the picture, it happens to look like a my role playing character...well now I know where it came from...


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 6, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thank you


----------



## Tousen (Feb 6, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> This Picture please.





Tousen said:


> sure whenever you remove your sig
> 
> 
> This has to be a joke right. You name isnt even on the list and you have your own shop..Why in the world would you still work here.
> ...





Sebastian said:


> Can I get this as Avatar, and Resized?





Nae'blis said:


> sure. Your request is rather ambiguous so I'm making an avatar around the persons face. If you want it as a resized sig, tell me and I'll do that too.





Sebastian said:


> Yes Resized Sig please. Thank you!





ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> If I am right that a picture of a guy from the game Maplestory
> If you play it tell me what all characters you got





Sebastian said:


> ....uh no..I just found the picture, it happens to look like a my role playing character...well now I know where it came from...





I want you all to review the following conversation and tell me whats wrong with the picture


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 6, 2008)

UH  Shit.....I requested the same thing twice...How the hell did I do that?


----------



## Omutsu Gaizuke (Feb 6, 2008)

I just want the white background turned transparent, please.


----------



## fraj (Feb 6, 2008)

Benj1989 said:


> I just want the white background turned transparent, please.



Ill take it please

Here you are


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## vervex (Feb 6, 2008)

*WARNING​**For all the WORKERS OF THE SHOP.​*
I have received complains about signatures that were made from THIS SHOP that broke the *Signature rules*. I have noticed Nae'blis, Frag and Saito have also made huge signatures for members, just to name three of the workers of this shop.

*Reminder: the MAXIMUM SIZE FOR A SIGNATURE IS 550x500 FOR SENIOR MEMBERS and 550X400 for REGULAR MEMBERS.
*

If those rules are not respected, I will have to take action against the shop itself for providing the members with "illegal" signatures, and I do not want to do that. Please, respect the Signature Rules.

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll keep that in mind, but this is a transparency shop, not a signature shop. If someone wants it resized to signature size they have to specify that, because I myself always use 450h for signatures when it is requested. But I don't resize unless it is asked for.


----------



## vervex (Feb 6, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> I'll keep that in mind, but this is a transparency shop, not a signature shop. If someone wants it resized to sig they have to specify that.



You all know very well most of the pictures you work on will be part of sets. *I seriously advice you to reduce them already to 550x500 pixels, and if the member wants it bigger or original size, he will specify it.*

Because the way you do it, you give away 2 versions, a huge and a small one, and the members pick any they like. When they are warned, they accuse YOU of making the sigs for them and YOU get in trouble for not providing standard sigs.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks for the warning vervex, I wasn't being argumentative.


----------



## fraj (Feb 6, 2008)

Yup let us all listen to the kind lady and obey the rules because we cant let this shop go down now! we have a bright future ahead of us and one day our shop will shine in the heavens.


----------



## vervex (Feb 6, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> thanks for the warning vervex, I wasn't being argumentative.



Oh well I'm just trying to notify you of that before any of you get in trouble. You do a great work here, and I'd like this shop to stay open  I don't want you to get complains


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 6, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



hey can you redo my avi plz they arent doing big avi anymore so i was jw. ill go somewhere else if you want.

i just want it non senior size(as wide as it can go) and take away splienterhaella army. i love the boarder

ill rep you again. i promise.


----------



## Homura (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll take care of your ava then.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 6, 2008)

thank you haruhi


----------



## Homura (Feb 6, 2008)

Here you go:


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 6, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:



thank you again. ill rep you again tomorrow around this time. thank you


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 6, 2008)

Is anyone doing my req?


----------



## Homura (Feb 6, 2008)

Turn off your sig and I'll start on it.


----------



## DiabolicalLime (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks. ^.^

Take out everything but Link.


----------



## Homura (Feb 6, 2008)

You need 50 posts to make a request, sorry.


----------



## Tousen (Feb 7, 2008)

vervex said:


> *WARNING​**For all the WORKERS OF THE SHOP.​*
> I have received complains about signatures that were made from THIS SHOP that broke the *Signature rules*. I have noticed Nae'blis, Frag and Saito have also made huge signatures for members, just to name three of the workers of this shop.
> 
> *Reminder: the MAXIMUM SIZE FOR A SIGNATURE IS 550x500 FOR SENIOR MEMBERS and 550X400 for REGULAR MEMBERS.
> ...





vervex said:


> You all know very well most of the pictures you work on will be part of sets. *I seriously advice you to reduce them already to 550x500 pixels, and if the member wants it bigger or original size, he will specify it.*
> 
> Because the way you do it, you give away 2 versions, a huge and a small one, and the members pick any they like. When they are warned, they accuse YOU of making the sigs for them and YOU get in trouble for not providing standard sigs.




actually im going to look into this


----------



## Tousen (Feb 7, 2008)

*My Employees*

*Alright until I can get this all figured out I want you guys to make any image over 500 to 400. I dont care if the image is 501, make it 400xw,e. If they want it to be bigger then make it bigger.

For the names that where mentioned about making the request "too big". I am not angry at all. If people fail to follow the rules then they should be punished and i have made it very clear on the first page that if anyone wants their image resized that they should let us know.


Keep up the good work guys 





 *


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 7, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Turn off your sig and I'll start on it.



fixed
sorry


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 7, 2008)

Would someone please make the background of this transparent? Reps for the person that does


----------



## Homura (Feb 7, 2008)

Give me some time to work on it.

I'll start on yours as well Diceman.


----------



## Omutsu Gaizuke (Feb 7, 2008)

Can someone remove the white background from this pic. I'm not going to use it as a sig, so I don't need it to be any smaller. Thanks.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 7, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> Can I get this as Avatar, and Resized?


----------



## Homura (Feb 7, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Would someone please make the background of this transparent? Reps for the person that does



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Feb 7, 2008)

Diceman said:


> can you make this one transparent?(without the yamato txt in upper left corner)
> Link removed
> thx in advance



Here you go:





Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

I'll do yours next Benj.


----------



## Homura (Feb 7, 2008)

Benj1989 said:


> Can someone remove the white background from this pic. I'm not going to use it as a sig, so I don't need it to be any smaller. Thanks.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 7, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks dude
*reps*


----------



## Spike (Feb 8, 2008)

I have two requests.



Keep them in their squares but remove all the black please.

and this one:



Thank you in advance.


----------



## Homura (Feb 8, 2008)

Give me some time on it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 8, 2008)

Can you Please make this transparent.  I still want them to be looking at each other so you can see the height difference.  Also to have the Uchiha symbols in the back ground as well.  If you could add a text saying.."Past to Present"  That will be just lovely...

I'd also like a large avatar focusing on the older Sasukes face. 

Thanks alot!

reps on the way


----------



## Saito (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll work on your request UR.

Do you still want the boxes around them?


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 8, 2008)

Transparency and resize, please?

If you can make an avy with Ino and Hinata's face I would love you forever. I don't know if I should ask in another request D:


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 8, 2008)

Sure gabzilla. You can request an avatar in the same request


----------



## Saito (Feb 8, 2008)

UR respond!!!lolz


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 8, 2008)

I love you


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 8, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize, please?
> 
> If you can make an avy with Ino and Hinata's face I would love you forever. I don't know if I should ask in another request D:






The battery power on my laptop finished 5 seconds after posting this, XDD, so if you want me to change anything in the request it might have to wait for an hour or two.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 8, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> The battery power on my laptop finished 5 seconds after posting this, XDD, so if you want me to change anything in the request it might have to wait for an hour or two.



It's perfect 

Thank you <3


----------



## BAD BD (Feb 8, 2008)

Transparency Request

Make the background behind them transparent.
Yachiru Ikkaku picture in spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 




Just right click and hit save as


----------



## Saito (Feb 8, 2008)

Im on it BAD BD


----------



## Saito (Feb 8, 2008)

*BAD BD:*

*Spoiler*: _Here ya go_


----------



## BAD BD (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks I'll rep you as soon as I can. There is some problem with my rep.


----------



## Homura (Feb 8, 2008)

Spike said:


> I have two requests.
> 
> 3
> 
> ...



Here you go:





Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 8, 2008)

Transparency and resize plz.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 8, 2008)

Sure Ballistik, just give me some time


I'm not sure what you wanted, so if you wanted more things included please specify what they are. Otherwise, credit shop and rep.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 8, 2008)

I want the white moon transparent too plox


----------



## Circe (Feb 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Resized to under senior sig size limits. White background deleted.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 8, 2008)

Circe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That pic is awesome *saved*


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 9, 2008)

Ballistik said:


> I want the white moon transparent too plox


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 9, 2008)

Circe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, in a sec.


----------



## Spike (Feb 9, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



endless amount of thanks!


----------



## kimber abarai (Feb 9, 2008)

...wow a transparent shop awsome!



i just want them two not the background


----------



## Mellie (Feb 9, 2008)

transparent, no need to resize
thanks ^_^


----------



## Homura (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll do both of your requests. Just give me some time.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 9, 2008)

Saito said:


> UR respond!!!lolz



yes borders plzz sorry


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 9, 2008)

Please include the umbrella and the blue under them. If that's too hard or problematic, you can get rid of the blue. Also, for siggy sizes, can you make it 60% smaller?

Thanks so much <3


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay, I'll do it Aishiteru.


Please make sure to disable sigs in your requests.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, I forgot to uncheck that box, but I fixed it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 9, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Please include the umbrella and the blue under them. If that's too hard or problematic, you can get rid of the blue. Also, for siggy sizes, can you make it 60% smaller?
> 
> Thanks so much <3


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 9, 2008)

Took you long enough. 


Thanks.

+reps.


----------



## kimber abarai (Feb 9, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> I'll do both of your requests. Just give me some time.



okay thx-take your time


----------



## Karmaxx (Feb 10, 2008)

*Transparent please.*


----------



## Homura (Feb 10, 2008)

Rocklee~girl said:


> ...wow a transparent shop awsome!
> 
> 
> 
> i just want them two not the background



Here ou go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

I'll do yours too Orochimaru.


----------



## Homura (Feb 10, 2008)

KakashiSenseiFangirl said:


> transparent, no need to resize
> thanks ^_^



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Feb 10, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> *Transparent please.*



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Mellie (Feb 10, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



thanks Haruhi ur the best!
already rep'd


----------



## kimber abarai (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you

+ rep

edit:ie ary


----------



## fraj (Feb 10, 2008)

Rocklee~girl said:


> Thank you
> 
> + rep



Turn your sig off please -_-


----------



## Soldier (Feb 10, 2008)

I do want her Shadow.
And possibly a matching Ava.
Please and thank you.
Oh, and a resize.
Thanks!


----------



## Miyata Prime (Feb 10, 2008)

I was wondering if it's possible to do this one, would be great if you could.  No need to resize. and cut/trans the person as good as you can thanks


----------



## Dogma (Feb 10, 2008)

I haven't checked this shop out yet? 

Got a big job for you and your crew man man, and I figured seeing as KY has her hands full it'd be good to ask around.



I'd like the white backround taken out, and it resized to a senior member avatar limit.



And on this one, I'd like to get it resized to sig limits, and just have a picture of Munsu, his jacket sleeves and his smoke. The rest of the background doesn't matter.

I'd appreciate if y'all could do this for me, though I know it's alot of different things to take care of so it doesn't matter to me how long it takes. I just figured I'd needed a new Munsu set.

Reps  will be rewarded of course.


----------



## Homura (Feb 10, 2008)

Michiko蠍 said:


> I do want her Shadow.
> And possibly a matching Ava.
> Please and thank you.
> Oh, and a resize.
> Thanks!



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff. 

I'll do Dogma's and Guerilla's if possible so give me some time.


----------



## BAD BD (Feb 10, 2008)

New Request

Transparent the background
Keep the Size 
No Border


----------



## Homura (Feb 10, 2008)

♠ Dogma ♠ said:


> I haven't checked this shop out yet?
> 
> Got a big job for you and your crew man man, and I figured seeing as KY has her hands full it'd be good to ask around.
> 
> ...



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

Give me some time on yours BAD BD.


----------



## Soldier (Feb 10, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you 
but can i get a rounded black border on the ava pretty please?


----------



## mootz (Feb 10, 2008)

hey can i get this transparent please


*Spoiler*: __ 








and resized for senior members

thanks


----------



## Homura (Feb 10, 2008)

@Michiko: 



Give me some time on yours Mootz.


----------



## Soldier (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you 
Haruhi 
+reped, credited, all that Jazz.


----------



## Homura (Feb 10, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> New Request
> 
> Transparent the background
> Keep the Size
> No Border



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 10, 2008)

Is it possible for me to join your team?


----------



## Homura (Feb 10, 2008)

mootz said:


> hey can i get this transparent please
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all thatgood stuff.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 10, 2008)

Saito just letting you know I responded yes to borders.


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 10, 2008)

^ Unrequitted, turn off your sig

could i have someone make this transparent please? and resize by 50%


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 10, 2008)

tristan99, hey, we already have a full team of workers at the moment. Sorry, but PM Tousen for further information since he is the owner. He will tell you what I've just said though..

!SCREAM

*Spoiler*: _50%_ 



I'm having trouble uploading this one. The difference between this one and the 400h is only 38pixels from the height. , if you really want that 38pixels back, PM me and I will upload the image from a different location. My photobucket is acting up where I am now


----------



## Garfield (Feb 11, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> tristan99, hey, we already have a full team of workers at the moment. Sorry, but PM Tousen for further information since he is the owner. He will tell you what I've just said though..



Ok, thanks. Just wanted to ask. I'm pretty excited about getting the photoshop right now.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 11, 2008)

Can you Please make this transparent.  I still want them to be looking at each other so you can see the height difference.  Also to have the Uchiha symbols in the back ground as well.  If you could add a text saying.."Past to Present"  That will be just lovely...

I'd also like a large avatar focusing on the older Sasukes face. 

Thanks alot!

reps on the way

REposting.

Please keep borders and make transparent


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll do it Unrequited Silence if Saito isn't doing it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 11, 2008)

Its been a few days since I've posted..So yes I'd appreciate it..


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you nae.

again Unrequitted, turn off your sig :sweat


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 11, 2008)

can i have this transparent


----------



## fraj (Feb 11, 2008)

Raining Blood said:


> can i have this transparent



Ill take this

Here you are


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 11, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl

my hero


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 11, 2008)

_Can someone make this transparent please X3 _


----------



## fraj (Feb 11, 2008)

Raining Blood said:


> ılı.frajosg.lıl
> 
> my hero



First time I have been called a hero


----------



## fraj (Feb 11, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Can someone make this transparent please X3 _



Sure


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 11, 2008)

_Thank you very much  _


----------



## fraj (Feb 11, 2008)

here you are


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 11, 2008)

Can i get these made transparent? please and thank you

can i get this resized to 125x125

*Spoiler*: _avatar_ 








and can i get this resized 

*Spoiler*: _signature_ 









leave the shadows please


----------



## Charu (Feb 11, 2008)

*Transparency* and *Resize*.

Pweaze and Thank you!!!!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Homura (Feb 11, 2008)

Just give me some time to work on both of yours.


----------



## Homura (Feb 11, 2008)

!SCREAM said:


> Can i get these made transparent? please and thank you
> 
> can i get this resized to 125x125
> 
> ...



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Credit shop, rep and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Feb 11, 2008)

ChowMein said:


> *Transparency* and *Resize*.
> 
> Pweaze and Thank you!!!!
> 
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Haruhi. Not sure what my repping power is but oh well 

edit

i have to rep you tomorrow NF says ive repped to much today


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 11, 2008)

Touzen can I join yet?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow no ones still done my request and I see peoples getting done so quickly..


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, Unrequited Silence, I was giving Saito a chance then had a dinner with one of my professors discussing research idea's, I only just came back now. But, since you are here, what font did you want used?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 12, 2008)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Wow no ones still done my request and I see peoples getting done so quickly..


This is mostly made out of GB members 

And if I was apart of the crew it would've been done by now Touzen.


----------



## Homura (Feb 12, 2008)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Can you Please make this transparent.  I still want them to be looking at each other so you can see the height difference.  Also to have the Uchiha symbols in the back ground as well.  If you could add a text saying.."Past to Present"  That will be just lovely...
> 
> I'd also like a large avatar focusing on the older Sasukes face.
> 
> ...



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

Next time please be patient if your request hasn't been done yet. If you can take a look at the first post, you can see that you need to wait to at least 5 days before you start questioning whether it's been done or not.

Please rep Nae'blis as well.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks alot..I wasn't being impatient just curious how some people got their's done so quickly...  Thanks alot though..Rep on the way..


----------



## Tousen (Feb 12, 2008)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Thanks alot..I wasn't being impatient just curious how some people got their's done so quickly...  Thanks alot though..Rep on the way..



well if you read the first page you would of read number 8 and you would of read the part where it states that some request take of up to 3 seconds and some takes up to hours.. Plus two different people already said they will do your request. You are rather Lucky that Haruhi did your request

but next time be patient or you will just be skipped all together.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 12, 2008)

Tousen said:


> well if you read the first page you would of read number 8 and you would of read the part where it states that some request take of up to 3 seconds and some takes up to hours.. Plus two different people already said they will do your request. You are rather Lucky that Haruhi did your request
> 
> but next time be patient or you will just be skipped all together.



I understand..Thanks again


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 12, 2008)

can you get rid of the background and make it a bit smaller.Not too small though


----------



## fraj (Feb 12, 2008)

Revy said:


> can you get rid of the background and make it a bit smaller.Not too small though



Mine all mine!!


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 12, 2008)

thank you.


----------



## fraj (Feb 12, 2008)

Revy said:


> thank you.



Here you are - make payment by cash, cheque or rep/credit

anything you like


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 12, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Here you are - make payment by cash, cheque or rep/credit
> 
> anything you like



Looks awesome
*reps*


----------



## Tousen (Feb 12, 2008)

Revy said:


> can you get rid of the background and make it a bit smaller.Not too small though



didnt i do this for you like months ago


----------



## fraj (Feb 12, 2008)

Tousen said:


> didnt i do this for you like months ago



Did tousen do it for you?
Are you trying to disrespect my boss here


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 12, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Did tousen do it for you?
> Are you trying to disrespect my boss here



lol that was 7 months ago.
in the Kimimaro fc. I forgot to save it...and well Tousen knows.
I would never direspect Tousen.
He is my E-God.
but I still have the ava he made for me.X3

I'll cum back to delete this spam once you've read it.


----------



## Kamina (Feb 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Cut out sasuke and please resize.


----------



## fraj (Feb 12, 2008)

Hirako said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mine!!!!!!!!!!!

Here you are


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey all you transparent photoshopping gurus...

*Spoiler*: _I have 2 request_ 



 large pic

Remove the reddish and yellow backgrounds from the silohuettes 
Keep the same size


remove the white and pink backgrounds from the guy.
Keep the same size


----------



## Homura (Feb 12, 2008)

Give me some time to work on it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you. I added text to the first pic. I hope you haven't started on it yet.


----------



## Circe (Feb 12, 2008)

Transparency; just the brownish area--the text is fine.


----------



## ZackFaire (Feb 12, 2008)

can you make it a avatar and sig



credit and rep

thank you


----------



## Homura (Feb 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Thank you. I added text to the first pic. I hope you haven't started on it yet.



Here you go:





Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

Give me some time to do yours Circe.


----------



## Homura (Feb 13, 2008)

Circe said:


> Transparency; just the brownish area--the text is fine.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

I'll do yours in a bit DemonEye_Naruto. Just give me some time.


----------



## Jude (Feb 13, 2008)

Transparent plz(dont resize plz)




and if you could can you also put "The Anko Fc" under it it cool text that is matching and show seperate results between with the text and without? but only if you want but if not just transparent lol.

Thx rep and credit


----------



## Spike (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's a tough one.



I want Shunsui transparent (guy on the far right) and please keep his hat too.

Take all the time you need. No rush at all.

Thanks.


----------



## Totitos (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 13, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> Transparent plz(dont resize plz)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spike said:


> Here's a tough one.
> 
> this one
> 
> ...



Okay, just give me some time please.


----------



## Jude (Feb 13, 2008)

Alright thx so much rep ^^


----------



## Slips (Feb 13, 2008)

If some one could be so kind to Trans this pwease



Size as it as its within the guidelines.

Currencey of the rep kind shall be paid. Cheers


----------



## Homura (Feb 13, 2008)

Give me some time to work on it. I'll do yours right now as well DemonEye_Naruto.


----------



## Homura (Feb 13, 2008)

DemonEye_Naruto said:


> can you make it a avatar and sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Feb 13, 2008)

Slips said:


> If some one could be so kind to Trans this pwease
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Slips (Feb 13, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



Very nice green love on the way


----------



## ZackFaire (Feb 13, 2008)

thank you Haruhi for the set i love it.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 13, 2008)

Transparency and border please. 

Thanks.


----------



## Soldier (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey can someone give my ava a _rounded_ border. like my siggy. pretty please :3
Thanks


----------



## The Inoichi (Feb 13, 2008)

can one of you please tell me why uploading won't work for my avvie to make it transparent?


----------



## Homura (Feb 13, 2008)

Give me some time to do yours ~Shin~.

Give me a sec Michiko.

Chad you need at least 50 posts to make a request.

EDIT: Nevermind, I don't think I can make a rounded border myself since I'm on a laptop. Well make it look good anyways.


----------



## Homura (Feb 13, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Transparency and border please.
> 
> Thanks.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2008)

Transparent signature and avatar please. Also, make sure that the signature is not bigger than sig limits.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 13, 2008)

is that the image you wanted Triumph?


----------



## Homura (Feb 13, 2008)

Turn off your sig Raiden.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 13, 2008)

Trans request
Stock:


Make it into a sig within size limits (leave only Dark Sakura)

-Thanks


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 13, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> Transparent plz(dont resize plz)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have font packs installed on my computer, sorry. Unless you wanted Times New Roman or Trebuchet MS.  The best I could do was shop in the old banners words.



You asked me not to resize. As it is, it would stretch the page if posted in the OP. Anyway,


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 14, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Transparent signature and avatar please. Also, make sure that the signature is not bigger than sig limits.



I'm finished with your request, but you'll need to turn off your sig first.


----------



## Jude (Feb 14, 2008)

Thx so much! ^^


----------



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2008)

I turned it off.


----------



## Jessie (Feb 14, 2008)

Can you please make this picture transparent (the tomato its speach bubble and sasuke) and resize it so it fits snuggly in my signiture space thanks.

*The_Pulse_-_House_Of_M_Special__01.cbr*

And can you make a 125x125 avy out of the sasuke in the pic (like my avy at the mo) but invisibe as well.

Please tell me about the credit issues and stuff.

Thankyou


----------



## Soldier (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, thats okay Haruhi, as long as it looks good  ^^


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 14, 2008)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Trans request
> Stock:
> 
> 
> ...





Jessie said:


> Can you please make this picture transparent (the tomato its speach bubble and sasuke) and resize it so it fits snuggly in my signiture space thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*@ Jessie* 
Without shadow ...
*Spoiler*: __ 









With shadow ...
*Spoiler*: __ 









Avy ...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Probably not exactly what you wanted. If so, let me know and I'll fix it.




*@ Pringer Lagann*

*Spoiler*: __ 








Both meet their respective sig limit of NF. Credit the shop.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 14, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Transparent signature and avatar please. Also, make sure that the signature is not bigger than sig limits.





Raiden said:


> I turned it off.


----------



## Spike (Feb 14, 2008)

I turned off mine too. Sorry about that.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 14, 2008)

Transparency, please? And if you can make it a little smaller?


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 14, 2008)

Okay Gabzilla, just give me a few.



Spike said:


> Here's a tough one.
> 
> Curry, jesteśmy z tobą
> 
> ...





Credit Shop, rep


----------



## Spike (Feb 14, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Okay Gabzilla, just give me a few.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks absolutely amazing!

Many thanks. Must spread before I can rep again.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 14, 2008)

Spike


gabzilla said:


> Transparency, please? And if you can make it a little smaller?


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 14, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Spike



Perfect


----------



## Homura (Feb 14, 2008)

Spike you left your sig on twice. Please turn it off. 

How do you guys keep missing it? Do you have sigs turned off or something?


----------



## Mellie (Feb 14, 2008)

transparent, no need to resize


----------



## Mike Hunt (Feb 14, 2008)

Make it 550x500 and transparent please. And Avatar transparent as well.


----------



## Homura (Feb 14, 2008)

Just give me some time on yours KakashiSenseiFangirl.


----------



## Mellie (Feb 14, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Just give me some time on yours KakashiSenseiFangirl.



okie dokie ^_^


----------



## Jackal (Feb 14, 2008)

plz just get rid of the white in the picture. i would very much appreciate it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 14, 2008)

Raiden, Triumph, only workers of this shop are allowed to take and complete requests posted here. Don't do that again, unless Tousen has told you something he didn't share with me. Please delete the mentioned post and respect the wishes of the owner of this Shop. I'm being nicer then Tousen is going to be.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2008)

My bad Nae , I'll speak to Tousen about being a worker.


----------



## Totitos (Feb 14, 2008)

Turn off your sig = l


----------



## Homura (Feb 14, 2008)

KakashiSenseiFangirl said:


> transparent, no need to resize



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

Just give me some time to do yours Jackal.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 14, 2008)

KiiNG Of NF said:


> Make it 550x500 and transparent please. And Avatar transparent as well.





Jackal said:


> plz just get rid of the white in the picture. i would very much appreciate it.




I'll handle these 2 

EDIT:



Haruhi said:


> Lol, Bear I already said I'd handle Jackal's request. *points to previous post*





*@ KiiNG Of NF*

Senior Avy Size ...


Senior Sig Size ...


Now, hand over the green


----------



## Homura (Feb 14, 2008)

Jackal said:


> plz just get rid of the white in the picture. i would very much appreciate it.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

Lol, Bear I already said I'd handle Jackal's request. *points to previous post*


----------



## Tousen (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey guys I have a request. I am not at home or I would of done it myself. Can someone do this for me.


*Spoiler*: __ 




If its possible keep the star as well thats there. If not get rid of it. I am going to look for a bigger size picture but if i cant find anything. Make it as big as you can before it starts to look blurry

thanks


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 15, 2008)

Can you render Nico Robin and resize the pic to a moderate sized sig pic? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fraj (Feb 15, 2008)

Tousen said:


> Hey guys I have a request. I am not at home or I would of done it myself. Can someone do this for me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ill give this a go T 

Here you are - 



Roy Mustang said:


> Can you render Nico Robin and resize the pic to a moderate sized sig pic? Thanks in advance.



Ill do yours now


----------



## Kittan (Feb 15, 2008)

Bottom Panel.
I need Gatts, the alligator, and the SFX.
Resize for sig.
-Thanks in advance.​


----------



## fraj (Feb 15, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Can you render Nico Robin and resize the pic to a moderate sized sig pic? Thanks in advance.



Here you are 




Kittan said:


> Bottom Panel.
> I need Gatts, the alligator, and the SFX.
> Resize for sig.
> -Thanks in advance.​



Ill do yours now and can you tell me please whats the SFX?
Is it the motion thing thats coming out??


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh sh--

thnx


----------



## Kittan (Feb 15, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Here you are
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't sure what they are called, but its those big white things in the right.
Also get those blood splatter please.


----------



## Tousen (Feb 15, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill give this a go T
> 
> Here you are -



hmmm, is it possible to get rid of the red in the middle?


----------



## fraj (Feb 15, 2008)

Tousen said:


> hmmm, is it possible to get rid of the red in the middle?



I tried to take out the red in the middle but it did not come out really good 
sorry tousen


----------



## fraj (Feb 15, 2008)

Kittan said:


> Bottom Panel.
> I need Gatts, the alligator, and the SFX.
> Resize for sig.
> -Thanks in advance.​



Here you are


----------



## Tousen (Feb 15, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I tried to take out the red in the middle but it did not come out really good
> sorry tousen



hmm just as i thought...Thank you


*Spoiler*: _Really Quick_ 





I cant tell if it is transparent or not because IM using IE..if so tell me if not drop the white please- resize to 350


----------



## Loki (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd like this transparent, maybe a little smaller than it is


----------



## Soldier (Feb 15, 2008)

i just want the asian on the *left *XD

cuz he's rad


----------



## Mellie (Feb 15, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 thank u so much Haruhi!


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## fraj (Feb 15, 2008)

Loki said:


> I'd like this transparent, maybe a little smaller than it is



Ill take yours first

Here you are





Michiko蠍 said:


> i just want the asian on the *left *XD
> 
> cuz he's rad








Robotkiller said:


> Thank you kindly.


----------



## Soldier (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank j00!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Feb 15, 2008)

Make this in to actually 450x450. I realised it was too big


----------



## fraj (Feb 15, 2008)

Here you are

And please dont double post


----------



## Mike Hunt (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks. And theres no pleasing you is there


----------



## fraj (Feb 15, 2008)

KiiNG Of NF said:


> Thanks. And theres no pleasing you is there



mistake over mistake - why is your sig showing?


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 15, 2008)

Tousen said:


> hmm just as i thought...Thank you
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Really Quick_
> ...



It's not transparent & I'll make it so it is 

EDIT:



And I took a shot at that other request.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Feb 16, 2008)

guerilla maab said:


> I was wondering if it's possible to do this one, would be great if you could.  No need to resize. and cut/trans the person as good as you can thanks



Anyone?


----------



## Tousen (Feb 16, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> It's not transparent & I'll make it so it is
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



damn now I dont know which one I wanna use 


thanks tho


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 16, 2008)

guerilla maab said:


> Anyone?



Here you go.



If you like it. You know what's up


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 16, 2008)

Can I get this transparent? (For sig and avy)



I just want the two people in the right and the words in the middle for the sig. Thanks.


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 16, 2008)

I'd like for this to be made transparent and reduced to 150x150, with a thin border(like my current avy):

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 16, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get this transparent? (For sig and avy)
> 
> 
> 
> I just want the two people in the right and the words in the middle for the sig. Thanks.





Starscream said:


> I'd like for this to be made transparent and reduced to 150x150, with a thin border(like my current avy):
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Sure, I'll do these


----------



## E (Feb 16, 2008)

trans and resized to the highest allowed sig size, thanks

lemme kno if it's too difficult or can't be done


----------



## Miyata Prime (Feb 16, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> If you like it. You know what's up



Thanks bro!  

*rep


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 16, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get this transparent? (For sig and avy)
> 
> 
> 
> I just want the two people in the right and the words in the middle for the sig. Thanks.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 16, 2008)

No I haven't, I've just been redoing it many times. Your requests are always tough for me Toti . This might be the hardest one, lol. I'll upload the one I did, but tell me if you wanted it resized?


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 16, 2008)

Starscream said:


> I'd like for this to be made transparent and reduced to 150x150, with a thin border(like my current avy):
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Totitos (Feb 16, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> No I haven't, I've just been redoing it many times. Your requests are always tough for me Toti . This might be the hardest one, lol.


lol sorry 


> I'll upload the one I did, but tell me if you wanted it resized?



resize it please


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 16, 2008)

*Toti*


----------



## Totitos (Feb 16, 2008)

Its perfect 

I'll rep you twice for your hard work.

EDIT: 24 limits is a betch


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 16, 2008)

No, thats not necessary Toti, lol, I'm just glad I don't have to redo it .

Speaking of which, why does CS3 always save over the original version when I close? It doesn't ask or pull up the "save to" window. Are there settings I need to change?


----------



## /root (Feb 17, 2008)

just alan kthx


----------



## Homura (Feb 17, 2008)

Just give me some time to do it.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 17, 2008)

Ugh, look at the date I joined.

It's obvious I did'nt join just for a sig.

So please even though I don't have 50 posts make this:



transparent.

I just want Nas, his logo (NaS) and Hip Hop Is Dead.

thanks!

oh and make this transparent too please:


----------



## Shiro (Feb 17, 2008)

Can you Tranparen Haseo (the guy) and resize it into 
a senior mem. avi size


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah, okay Reks. In a few.


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 17, 2008)

could i get this and this made transparent?


----------



## fraj (Feb 17, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> could i get this and this made transparent?



sure 
i do it

here take it

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 17, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> sure
> i do it
> 
> here take it
> ...



 reps and credits for you


----------



## Homura (Feb 17, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Ugh, look at the date I joined.
> 
> It's obvious I did'nt join just for a sig.
> 
> ...



Regardless of your join date, you still need at least 50 posts to make a request. The fact that you also have your sig on doesn't help either.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 17, 2008)

hey can someone make me a transparent set.



avi size= non senior (as wide as possible)

avi boarder= i want a pink boarder.

rep and credit of course

thank you for your time.


----------



## fraj (Feb 17, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> hey can someone make me a transparent set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i do it


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 17, 2008)

i heart you frajosg


----------



## fraj (Feb 17, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> i heart you frajosg



i know


----------



## Homura (Feb 17, 2008)

Adam said:


> just alan kthx



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 17, 2008)

l.frajosg.ll. said:


> i know



thank you frajosg

rep and cred now


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope everyone remembers to disable sigs when posting.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 17, 2008)

frajosg my sig isnt working


----------



## chaosakita (Feb 17, 2008)

Could I have this picture transparentized?



I just want the person, not the background.


----------



## Isuzu (Feb 17, 2008)

I would appreciate this transparentized, without the marks at the top :WOW



Advance thank yous, will rep&cred as usual.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 18, 2008)

Could I please get Ike, Lucario, and Pokemon Trainer transparancized? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 and 




Thanks in advance


----------



## mootz (Feb 18, 2008)

i also has a ssbb request 

resized for senior and transparent of course 

Thanks in advance


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Karmaxx (Feb 18, 2008)

I would like this image transparent thanks in advance.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 18, 2008)

Now that I have 50 posts please make this:



transparent.

I just want Nas, his logo (NaS) and Hip Hop Is Dead.

thanks!

oh and make this transparent too please:


----------



## Homura (Feb 18, 2008)

chaosakita said:


> Could I have this picture transparentized?
> 
> 
> 
> I just want the person, not the background.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Feb 18, 2008)

C.C. said:


> I would appreciate this transparentized, without the marks at the top :WOW
> 
> 
> 
> Advance thank yous, will rep&cred as usual.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Feb 18, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Could I please get Ike, Lucario, and Pokemon Trainer transparancized?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Here you go:







Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> hey can someone make me a transparent set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey haruhi can you make this pic a transparent sig. frajosg didnt work.

rep, credit and my love

thank you for your time


----------



## Homura (Feb 18, 2008)

mootz said:


> i also has a ssbb request
> 
> resized for senior and transparent of course
> 
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

Give me some time Mangekyou Sasuke.


----------



## Homura (Feb 18, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> hey haruhi can you make this pic a transparent sig. frajosg didnt work.
> 
> rep, credit and my love
> 
> thank you for your time



Here you go:


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2008)

take your time Haruhi no rush.


----------



## Homura (Feb 18, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> I would like this image transparent thanks in advance.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:



already repped ya

credit and love now


----------



## Karmaxx (Feb 18, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



Thanks alot rep when I get the chance.


----------



## Tousen (Feb 18, 2008)

would you be so kind and remove your sig?


----------



## fraj (Feb 18, 2008)

Tousen said:


> would you be so kind and remove your sig?



Tousen  how are you?


----------



## Tousen (Feb 18, 2008)

busy and tired yourself?


----------



## fraj (Feb 18, 2008)

Busy making my application for a hospital with Microsoft access and Visual basic.net
Not really tired coz I got food on my table all day and also I got a basketball game tomorrow and I havent practiced one bit 

I need your blessings to win the game


----------



## Tousen (Feb 18, 2008)

good luck



ok the spamming ends here


----------



## fraj (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok Ill end the spamming! 
You can delete all the posts if you want 
Should I delete them?


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 18, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not letting me rep you or Fajosg for some reason, I'll try again tommorow... , but thanks a lot


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 18, 2008)

Reks said:


> Can you Tranparen Haseo (the guy) and resize it into
> a senior mem. avi size




Credit Shop, rep, and such.


----------



## Shiro (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks nae'blis will do


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 18, 2008)

noone has done my request

Now that I have 50 posts please make this:



transparent.

I just want Nas, his logo (NaS) and Hip Hop Is Dead.

thanks!

oh and make this transparent too please:


----------



## E (Feb 18, 2008)

i'm sooo sorry for posting again but maybe my request got skipped, i'll put it again



trans and resized to the highest allowed sig size, thanks

lemme kno if it's too difficult or can't be done


again, sorry, but i figured i would post again since i never got a confirmation


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 18, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> noone has done my request
> 
> Now that I have 50 posts please make this:
> 
> ...



I'll do it & post it once you remove your sig. 

EDIT:

*Here you go Hunter x One Piece*


*Spoiler*: __ 





I hope this is what you wanted. As for the other request. It's already transparent. At least it's showing up on my computer as transparent. 




*EDIT #2*





			
				[E];14051432 said:
			
		

> i'm sooo sorry for posting again but maybe my request got skipped, i'll put it again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry you were skipped. I'll do it. 

EDIT: 

*Here you go [E]*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 18, 2008)

I turned off my sig


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Feb 18, 2008)

Can I get this as a transparency? Keep same size please. <3


----------



## Tousen (Feb 19, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Can I get this as a transparency? Keep same size please. <3



I can do it. But it probably be done a few  hours for now.


----------



## Tousen (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 19, 2008)

hey can someone make me a transparent set



signature
you see the blue background can you put a blue like that around sasukes body. oh and the same blue as a boarder.

avatar
have the same blue as  the background around sasukes.

size= non senior (wide as possible)

boarder= blue like the one around sasuke.

rep and credit of course

thank you for your time.


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 19, 2008)

Transparency plz.


----------



## Tomorrow King (Feb 19, 2008)

Starscream said:


> Transparency plz.



Put it under spoiler tags, please.


----------



## Homura (Feb 19, 2008)

Give me some time Starscream and Mangekyou Sasuke.

Turn off your sig Full Metal and then I'll start to do yours.


----------



## E (Feb 19, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Sorry you were skipped. I'll do it.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



thanks 

repped


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 19, 2008)

_Hi peoplez  ... can someone make this transparent and put a simpile border around it please  ... reps will be given of course  

_


----------



## Homura (Feb 19, 2008)

Starscream said:


> Transparency plz.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Feb 19, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> hey can someone make me a transparent set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 19, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thank you haruhi

i already repped you. credit now


----------



## Lindsay (Feb 19, 2008)

Can someone make this transparent with the size 400 x 400 (If it looks decent, if not keep the same size)? Thank you 

If possible PM it to me.


----------



## Homura (Feb 19, 2008)

Here you go:


@Nightmare and Chaos: Just give me some time to do yours.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 19, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> @Nightmare and Chaos: Just give me some time to do yours.



thanks again Haruhi


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 19, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> @Nightmare and Chaos: Just give me some time to do yours.


_No problem ... just take your time  _


----------



## Tomorrow King (Feb 19, 2008)

Done. I forgot to the 2nd time. x:


----------



## Homura (Feb 19, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Hi peoplez  ... can someone make this transparent and put a simpile border around it please  ... reps will be given of course
> 
> _




Turn off your sig please and I'll post your finsihed request here.

EDIT:

Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 19, 2008)

_oh shit  my bad  _


----------



## Homura (Feb 19, 2008)

Chaos said:


> Can someone make this transparent with the size 400 x 400 (If it looks decent, if not keep the same size)? Thank you
> 
> If possible PM it to me.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

Nightmare look at the previous post for yours.


----------



## Lindsay (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Haruhi

+reps


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 19, 2008)

Could I have Shuhei cut out and made transparent?

oh yeah, Byakuya too cause it wouldnt look right. 

resize if needed. Will rep


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 20, 2008)

Please make this transparent.
No resizing.

Maybe you could crop it as close to size as possible, though.


----------



## Homura (Feb 20, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> Please make this transparent.
> No resizing.
> 
> Maybe you could crop it as close to size as possible, though.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Tomorrow King (Feb 20, 2008)

I've gotten full permission from Link removed to use this picture. I'd like the person on the left (Hamachi) and the skull he's sitting on cut out if that would be possible.

Thanks in advance. ^^

Could I get an avatar as well? o:


----------



## fraj (Feb 20, 2008)

Full metal is it so hard to turn off your sig???
Why dont people get it when making a request......


----------



## Tomorrow King (Feb 20, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Full metal is it so hard to turn off your sig???
> Why dont people get it when making a request......



Gahh. I'm sorry, I keep forgetting. D:


----------



## RyRyMini (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd like this to be transparent, please =)


----------



## Mr.Jones (Feb 20, 2008)

i need the rabbit made transperant


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay Nesta, I'll do it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 20, 2008)

RyRyMini said:


> I'd like this to be transparent, please =)



Okay, since this was first I'll do it too.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 20, 2008)

Transparancy, please?


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 20, 2008)

hey i wasnt intentionally skipped was I?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey all you transparent photoshopping gurus...

*Spoiler*: _I have 2 request_ 





Remove the black background only and keep it the same size. 


The same as the first request, removal of the black background but with one difference. Also remove the words "Mason" and "Worldwide Brotherhood". Again, keep it the same size


----------



## Homura (Feb 20, 2008)

I'll do your request LIL_M0, but there's going to be a problem with your second request. If I were to cut out the World Wide Brotherhood part you know that's going to cut off the legs right? I would then have to redraw the legs which were cut off which I can't do cause it's hard and too time consuming. Just letting you know if you knew the situation.

I'll do yours too Hisagi and Unaligned.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> I'll do your request LIL_M0, but there's going to be a problem with your second request. If I were to cut out the World Wide Brotherhood part you know that's going to cut off the legs right? I would then have to redraw the legs which were cut off which I can't do cause it's hard and too time consuming. Just letting you know if you knew the situation.
> 
> I'll do yours too Hisagi and Unaligned.


Ok, just crop his legs off. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Homura (Feb 20, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> Transparancy, please?



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Feb 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Could I have Shuhei cut out and made transparent?
> 
> oh yeah, Byakuya too cause it wouldnt look right.
> 
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Feb 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ok, just crop his legs off. Thanks anyways.



Here you go:

I tried my best to make it look good.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Ask if you want anything changed.
Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks, but I was hoping you could keep the blue "glow" around the letters and globe as well.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 20, 2008)

Can I get a sig and avy for this?



I just want the red bike and the guy in the red. Thanks.


----------



## Homura (Feb 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Thanks, but I was hoping you could keep the blue "glow" around the letters and globe as well.



I'll try my best.

Give me some time to do yours Shin.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 20, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> I'll do it & post it once you remove your sig.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


sorry it took so long for me too respond.

thanks that is just how I wanted it.

but look at my avatar that is not transparent so could you just please to do it?

thanks!


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks, Haruhi-San. 

Repped you.


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 20, 2008)

Haruhi you're the best! rep&cred to you!


----------



## Homura (Feb 21, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get a sig and avy for this?
> 
> 
> 
> I just want the red bike and the guy in the red. Thanks.




*Spoiler*: __ 











Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

I'm still working on yours LIL_M0, just having a hard time making the glow look good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you 

I keep trying to rep you, but I have to spread more around.


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 21, 2008)

hate to annoy you guys but could i get this made transparent with a thin black border


*Spoiler*: __ 








will rep and cred and all that good stuff


----------



## Tomorrow King (Feb 21, 2008)

Lol, am I being purposefully skipped because I'm a retard and forgot to turn off my sig? D:


I did it as soon as I pressed the button this time. >:3


----------



## Kamina (Feb 21, 2008)

Cut the guy on the right out, many thanks.


----------



## Homura (Feb 21, 2008)

Give me some time to do yours Hirako. If no one else will do yours Full Metal then I'll try yours as well.

LIL_M0's request is still being worked on.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 21, 2008)

just need this turned into a sig. no work needed two bee done two it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://s209.photobucket.com/albums/bb145/toptear/?action=view&current=Passion_by_GreenifyME.jpg




rep and credit

thank you for your time.


----------



## Homura (Feb 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Thanks, but I was hoping you could keep the blue "glow" around the letters and globe as well.



Here you go:



Sorry, but I couldn't do your other request because every time I try to cut out the black around the small lettering it always ended up turning rough and ugly. The stock might have ben too low of a quality to do that, but this is the best I got out of your other request without the lettering.


----------



## Homura (Feb 21, 2008)

Hirako said:


> Cut the guy on the right out, many thanks.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## fraj (Feb 21, 2008)

Haruhi


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 21, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I couldn't do your other request because every time I try to cut out the black around the small lettering it always ended up turning rough and ugly. The stock might have ben too low of a quality to do that, but this is the best I got out of your other request without the lettering.


Thank you!  

*EDIT
Dang, I still cant rep.


----------



## Franky (Feb 21, 2008)

Tranceparency pleaze!

Link removed
Leave only all the duck-billed kids!X3

Please & thank you


----------



## Homura (Feb 21, 2008)

Just give me some time to work on it Franky.


----------



## Franky (Feb 21, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Just give me some time to work on it Franky.



Thx, I'll check back later tonight!


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 21, 2008)

did i get skipped

delete when seen


----------



## Jude (Feb 21, 2008)

uhh transparancy and Really awsome text some where saying "The Anko Fc"

plz and ty


----------



## Chocolate_Chan (Feb 21, 2008)

If you could please make it to where it's only the girl that be wonderful  maybe a slightly smaller size to fit in the sig. Thanks!!


----------



## Tomorrow King (Feb 21, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Give me some time to do yours Hirako. If no one else will do yours Full Metal then I'll try yours as well.
> 
> LIL_M0's request is still being worked on.



Alright, thanks. (if you do).


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 21, 2008)

If my request was too soon let me know (on the previous page)


----------



## Homura (Feb 21, 2008)

Fullmetal said:


> Lol, am I being purposefully skipped because I'm a retard and forgot to turn off my sig? D:
> 
> 
> I did it as soon as I pressed the button this time. >:3



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Feb 21, 2008)

Franky said:


> Tranceparency pleaze!
> 
> IUP's Preview
> Leave only all the duck-billed kids!X3
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Feb 21, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> uhh transparancy and Really awsome text some where saying "The Anko Fc"
> 
> plz and ty



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Jude (Feb 22, 2008)

XD you have to click on the pic that i showd im sorry for not saying that plz and thx .. and im sorry


----------



## Tomorrow King (Feb 22, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



Thank you, VERY much. ^^


----------



## Homura (Feb 22, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> XD you have to click on the pic that i showd im sorry for not saying that plz and thx .. and im sorry


----------



## Jude (Feb 22, 2008)

thx soo verry much will rep and double rep as soon as i can ^^


----------



## Yondaime The Yellow Flash (Feb 22, 2008)

Wondering if someone could make it where only I can see Sesshomaru and not the background.  Just Sesshomaru, will give +rep when its done and if you can could you post it here AND PM it to me?  If not just post it here.  Thanks!


----------



## fraj (Feb 22, 2008)

Yondaime The Yellow Flash said:


> Wondering if someone could make it where only I can see Sesshomaru and not the background.  Just Sesshomaru, will give +rep when its done and if you can could you post it here AND PM it to me?  If not just post it here.  Thanks!



Ill take it

here you go


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 22, 2008)

could I please have him cut out, made transparent, and resized



Will rep and credit


----------



## fraj (Feb 22, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> could I please have him cut out, made transparent, and resized
> 
> 
> 
> Will rep and credit



Ill dos it fors yous

Here you are


----------



## Franky (Feb 22, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



Thanks! I hope it's Ok if I use it on a Sig...


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks Frajosg


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 22, 2008)

Only transparent the mask and the grayish background.

Also make it 150x150 without border.

Reps for anyone who does it.


----------



## fraj (Feb 22, 2008)

Ballistik said:


> Only transparent the mask and the grayish background.
> 
> Also make it 150x150 without border.
> 
> Reps for anyone who does it.



Ill do this for you ballistik

Here you are


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 22, 2008)

cool frasj.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Feb 22, 2008)

Transparent this, please.


----------



## fraj (Feb 22, 2008)

Arashi Kazama said:


> Transparent this, please.



ill try it


----------



## OMG! Dj (Feb 22, 2008)

why does everyone always skip mine! ):


----------



## fraj (Feb 22, 2008)

Its because I already did your request in my shop and you made the same request there also. So I am giving it time till I start your request.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Feb 22, 2008)

picture:
also could you give me 2 versions? one with the black border and one without the black border.


----------



## Chocolate_Chan (Feb 22, 2008)

Did you see my request on the previous page? It would seem I'd been skipped over...if not I'll go ahead and delete this :sweat


----------



## Homura (Feb 22, 2008)

Turn your sig off Crimsonwolf or I won't start on it.

Just give me some time to do yours Chocolate Chan.


----------



## Chocolate_Chan (Feb 22, 2008)

alright thanks!


----------



## Homura (Feb 22, 2008)

Chocolate_Chan said:


> If you could please make it to where it's only the girl that be wonderful  maybe a slightly smaller size to fit in the sig. Thanks!!



Here you go: 



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Chocolate_Chan (Feb 22, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



thanks so much!!!


----------



## Homura (Feb 23, 2008)

@Prodigy: Well maybe if you would turn off all the sigs you left on, then maybe I'll start to work on it. You also need to learn some patience if no one takes your request right away, keep bugging us like this and we'll ignore you completely.


----------



## Tousen (Feb 23, 2008)

pr0digy™ said:


> Is anyone going to do my request? Come On.



no actually nobody is going to do your request..and if you really wanna know why..read the rules on the first page..and once you understand the rules of this shop..then make your request again



thank you


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 23, 2008)

no, try the turn off your sig rule 


Tousen said:


> *2*.* Sig must be turned off or you will be ignored*


----------



## OMG! Dj (Feb 23, 2008)

Request, Please.

For Avatar i want a zoom on this face.



For the Sig i would like this.



Sorry, sig is turned off now.


----------



## Slips (Feb 23, 2008)

Back to my favorite shop 

If you could trans Nami from the below pic I would be gratefull.



Cred/rep and all the good stuff as per usual shall be given


----------



## Homura (Feb 23, 2008)

Just give me some time to do it Hisoka and Prodigy.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome back.

I' d like a transparent + black border around for this image:



Do not change size please (527 x 383). Rep + credit will be given


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 23, 2008)

this is for Miyavi.

I know im not supposed to, but I was bored so here


----------



## Homura (Feb 23, 2008)

pr0digy? said:


> Request, Please.
> 
> For Avatar i want a zoom on this face.
> 
> ...



Here:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

@Hisagi:  If you knew you're not supposed to then why did you do it in the first place? Please don't do that again...

And turn off your sig...


----------



## Homura (Feb 23, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Back to my favorite shop
> 
> If you could trans Nami from the below pic I would be gratefull.
> 
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good suff.


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 23, 2008)

i'm not purposely getting skipped am i? Or am i just not welcome anymore


----------



## Soul Vibe (Feb 24, 2008)

image: Link removed

credit+rep, thanks in advance


----------



## Homura (Feb 24, 2008)

Turn off your sig and then I'll start on it.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Feb 24, 2008)

i knew i forgot to do something.  And i was even telling myself "turn off the sig" when i was typing the post too...


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 24, 2008)

you did it again dude, 

could i at least get this made transparent? and an avatar to match (125x125) with a thin black border


----------



## Slips (Feb 24, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good suff.



Excellent as always.

Cheers bud


----------



## Isuzu (Feb 24, 2008)

Back. 

If a lovely soul could make this transparent, I'd really adore it <3 And if it could be resized - just a bit smaller.



please&thank you <3 will cred&rep, o'course


----------



## Karmaxx (Feb 24, 2008)

*Transparent Naruto please. *


----------



## Homura (Feb 24, 2008)

Espada said:


> image: Goalcentre
> 
> credit+rep, thanks in advance



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

Just give me some time to do it Isuzu and Orochimaru.

@Hibari: Turn offf your sig if you want me to start on it.


----------



## Homura (Feb 24, 2008)

C.C. said:


> Back.
> 
> If a lovely soul could make this transparent, I'd really adore it <3 And if it could be resized - just a bit smaller.
> 
> ...





Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Feb 24, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> *Transparent Naruto please. *



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, andall that good stuff.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 24, 2008)

hey can someone make me an avi.



transparent

size= non senior(wide as possible)

boarder= pink

rep, credit and all that good stuff will be your reward.

thank you for your time.


----------



## RyRyMini (Feb 24, 2008)

RyRyMini said:


> I'd like this to be transparent, please =)



Maybe someone else could do this?  I asked a while ago, and someone said they would, and even after I PMed them, they didn't reply.


----------



## Homura (Feb 24, 2008)

RyRyMini said:


> Maybe someone else could do this?  I asked a while ago, and someone said they would, and even after I PMed them, they didn't reply.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

Just give me some time to do it Mangekyou Sasuke.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2008)

Avy & Resize

Stock: 
Text: None
Size: -
Sig: 482x500
Avy: 150x150
Transperent too Please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Homura (Feb 24, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> hey can someone make me an avi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Feb 24, 2008)

Werop said:


> Avy & Resize
> 
> Stock:
> Text: None
> ...



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 24, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



thank you rep and credit.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 24, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Soldier (Feb 24, 2008)

Transparency please/ resize 

and an ava of the heart, with a black border please.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 24, 2008)

sorry for havin my sig on i totally forgot anyways i deleted that post




can i get the guy on the left cut out, can u keep the sword handles etc thanks.


----------



## Homura (Feb 24, 2008)

Michiko蠍 said:


> Transparency please/ resize
> 
> and an ava of the heart, with a black border please.



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

Just give me some time to do yours Hibari.


----------



## Homura (Feb 24, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> sorry for havin my sig on i totally forgot anyways i deleted that post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 24, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.



thanks alot i'll rep in 24hr


----------



## ZackFaire (Feb 24, 2008)

can you make this a transparent avatar.



and a red boarder.

rep and credit
thank you


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 25, 2008)

Can I get this Avatar, and Sig please?


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 25, 2008)

Transparency of the Hawaiian Dick logo please.

Thanks


----------



## Homura (Feb 25, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> Can I get this Avatar, and Sig please?



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

@Naruto.: The link to your pic isn't working.


----------



## Homura (Feb 25, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> Transparency of the Hawaiian Dick logo please.
> 
> Thanks



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## ZackFaire (Feb 25, 2008)

Naruto. said:


> can you make this a transparent avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry bout that fixed.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Haruhi, what about my request ?


----------



## Tousen (Feb 25, 2008)

shit by the way things are looking. I might have to get the name of this shop changed


----------



## Soul Vibe (Feb 25, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a ton =]


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 25, 2008)

Could You Make This A Transparent Avatar And Signature please?

Avatar Say: *REX*
Sig say: *METAL GEAR REX*


----------



## Homura (Feb 25, 2008)

Alright, just give me time to do it Miyavi and Metal Gear.


----------



## fraj (Feb 25, 2008)

What happened Big T - why do you wanna change the name?
if this helps I can give you a wild idea....... how about combining both the stickied threads - mine and yours 
we can be immortal


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 25, 2008)

hey i made a request about... a day or so ago, is it ever going to get done or should I take it to another thread?


----------



## Homura (Feb 25, 2008)

Miyavi said:


> Hey Haruhi, what about my request ?



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Feb 25, 2008)

Naruto. said:


> sorry bout that fixed.



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.

@Hisagi: Maybe if you didn't do that little thing from earlier, I probably would have done your request by now. =/


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 25, 2008)

Miyavi said:


> Hey Haruhi, what about my request ?



Message can be deleted no prob just statin somethin

miyavi i beleive in page 172 right under ur requesty someone did the request for u i don no if u saw it but if u have at least u can do is thank that dude

will edit to post a request


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 25, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alright then i'll stop pestering you people


----------



## Homura (Feb 25, 2008)

Metal Gear said:


> Could You Make This A Transparent Avatar And Signature please?
> 
> Avatar Say: *REX*
> Sig say: *METAL GEAR REX*



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## ZackFaire (Feb 25, 2008)

thank you Haruhi


----------



## Tousen (Feb 25, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> hey i made a request about... a day or so ago, is it ever going to get done or should I take it to another thread?





Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hisagi said:


> alright then i'll stop pestering you people




well to be honest...since the rules clearly state wait at least 5 days before requesting or even asking about and since this is like your second time doing that plus you even had the nerve to do a request here knowing you werent suppose to. I think it would be best if you took your request somewhere else.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 25, 2008)

uh a senior member avi and sig and a orange border..
I was wondering if you could do a outline color
credit+rep


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 26, 2008)

^ My request is to edit out the background. 

Lot's of love + rep! ;D


----------



## Homura (Feb 26, 2008)

Just give me some time to do it.

@Naruto: Turn off your sig or I won't start on it.


----------



## Tousen (Feb 26, 2008)

Jeez by the way things are looking I think I am going to hire 2 new people.




*IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN WORKING HERE..PLEASE SEND ME A PM WITH A BEFORE AND AFTER PICTURE OF YOUR WORK. AND PLEASE DONT SHOW ME ANYTHING WITH A SIMPLE ONE COLOR BACKGROUND AND PLEASE DO NOT PM ME AND ASK ME IF YOU CAN WORK HERE IF YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO TRANSPARENT THINGS.

THANK YOU
*


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 26, 2008)

reformated mah pc. It works again.

Did you miss me Haruhi? I know ılı.frajosg.lıl did.


Tousen said:


> shit by the way things are looking. I might have to get the name of this shop changed


What do you mean, lol?


----------



## Tousen (Feb 26, 2008)

It was being funny since its called my shop but Haruhi has been doing most of the work.

But I am serious about getting some extra hands here.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 26, 2008)

No, I think you should remain the owner. It's not like the owner does much of the work in ordinary IRL businesses anyway. And TTRS has a nice ring to it


----------



## Tousen (Feb 26, 2008)

*We now have a new rule. All employees please see rule number 10 if you have any questions please PM Me*


----------



## fraj (Feb 26, 2008)

No tousen we dont need hands here - its just that I was busy for the past 3 days . I am back now and I will start off 
Nae


----------



## En Too See (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey guys.

I was wondering if somebody could do a transparency of the following image..



Please take out everything but Luffy, the dolphin, the chairs, the glasses, and the table.  Also if you could, take out the background underneath Luffy and the dolphin's hand and flipper. 

Also could you make an avatar of the dolphin's head with the straw showing in his mouth with a black border, so make that transparent too so the only thing visible is the dolphin's head and the straw.

Thanks.

I will rep whomever does the job. ;D


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 26, 2008)

^Sure, I'll do it. lol rep.


----------



## En Too See (Feb 26, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> ^Sure, I'll do it. lol rep.



Thanks dude.  Yeah that's apparently what I get for saying that Sasuke is eviler than Itachi and Orochimaru.


----------



## Homura (Feb 26, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> ^ My request is to edit out the background.
> 
> Lot's of love + rep! ;D



Here you go:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Homura (Feb 26, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> uh a senior member avi and sig and a orange border..
> I was wondering if you could do a outline color
> credit+rep



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Karmaxx (Feb 26, 2008)

Transparent and  resized to a what ever you think seems like a good signature size. Also a nice looking transparent avatar out of it would be nice.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 26, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks alot...


----------



## Jude (Feb 26, 2008)

i am willing to be hierd if you still need help but i can do mostly only on weekends

sample work

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 26, 2008)

Nick2cool said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I was wondering if somebody could do a transparency of the following image..
> 
> ...


here you are


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Haruhi. I love that.


----------



## Misha-San (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi can you put this picture transparent?


----------



## Tousen (Feb 27, 2008)

Misha-San said:


> Hi can you put this picture transparent?



ill do it..give me some time tho


----------



## Misha-San (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok ^_^ Im not in a hurry


----------



## Saito (Feb 27, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> Transparent and  resized to a what ever you think seems like a good signature size. Also a nice looking transparent avatar out of it would be nice.


I'll work on it, but I will need some time


----------



## En Too See (Feb 27, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> here you are



You are Mr.Awesome. +Rep for you and Tousen for running a kick ass shop.


----------



## mootz (Feb 28, 2008)

can i have a transparency and avy (guys face of course ) please. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








thanks X3


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 28, 2008)

Transparency please.

Thanks


----------



## Tousen (Feb 28, 2008)

*Im going to have Cam do a image for me since i completely forgot last night. So if you see someone doing a request dont freak out.


Thanks

*


----------



## Cam (Feb 28, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Im going to have Cam do a image for me since i completely forgot last night. So if you see someone doing a request dont freak out.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Sorry it took me so long, I had a power outage. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Misha-San (Feb 28, 2008)

Lol Thanks I forgot I requested something.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 28, 2008)

Requesting a transparent background for this picture.
Preferably as high quality as possible, I dislike when the transparency cuts into the picture itself.
Thank you. <3


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 28, 2008)

mootz said:


> can i have a transparency and avy (guys face of course ) please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Louchan said:


> Requesting a transparent background for this picture.
> Preferably as high quality as possible, I dislike when the transparency cuts into the picture itself.
> Thank you. <3



sure, I'll do these, just please give me a moment.


----------



## Karmaxx (Feb 28, 2008)

Transparent please While still waiting for my other request but I plan to use both at different times.


----------



## Tousen (Feb 28, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> Transparent please While still waiting for my other request but I plan to use both at different times.



I am doing another trial run so please bare with us. Once you image is complete..Please PM me your honest reviews


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll do yours Orochimaru


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 28, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> Transparent please While still waiting for my other request but I plan to use both at different times.



Here is your request


----------



## Karmaxx (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks +rep


----------



## Saito (Feb 28, 2008)

^Turn off your sig.

Heres the first one.

*Orochimarύ:*



I'll work on ghstwrld's request.


----------



## Saito (Feb 28, 2008)

*ghstwrld:*


----------



## fraj (Feb 28, 2008)

Yo saito do you think we need new people to help us out?


----------



## Karmaxx (Feb 28, 2008)

Omg Saito your awesome!!!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 28, 2008)

Frajosg, tousen has already taken into consideration that i might become an employee. He just needs to get the feed back from Orochimaru about my transparency request.

Your welcome Oro


----------



## Saito (Feb 28, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Yo saito do you think we need new people to help us out?


Well I've been gone for a very long time and I see that we already have new people helping us out. I do think we need people to help us out since I and maybe some of the others will be kinda busy because of school stuff, but we shouldn't go overboard in getting more people or else there may be some fights over requests.


Orochimarύ said:


> Omg Saito your awesome!!!


Thanks


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 28, 2008)

Right now i'm pretty sure i'm the only one that may get recruited... not sure about anybody else.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 28, 2008)

This isn't a conversation thread everyone. Tousen knows what he is doing and administrative decisions are up to him. I highly doubt Orochimarύ would say anything negative about FoxSpirit, so...


----------



## tgre (Feb 28, 2008)

(Those are some of my old works and I haven't feathered them out as I should have )


----------



## Karmaxx (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Fox for the signature. Very fast and well done I will use it soon after I am bored of this one. *+reps*


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 28, 2008)

Louchan said:


> Requesting a transparent background for this picture.
> Preferably as high quality as possible, I dislike when the transparency cuts into the picture itself.
> Thank you. <3




credit shop, rep


----------



## tgre (Feb 28, 2008)

So who hires me?


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 28, 2008)

Carry on like that, and Tousen will neg you before he considers hiring you . Anyway, in all seriousness, Tousen won't be amused.



			
				Tousen said:
			
		

> *IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN WORKING HERE..PLEASE SEND ME A PM WITH A BEFORE AND AFTER PICTURE OF YOUR WORK. AND PLEASE DONT SHOW ME ANYTHING WITH A SIMPLE ONE COLOR BACKGROUND AND PLEASE DO NOT PM ME AND ASK ME IF YOU CAN WORK HERE IF YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO TRANSPARENT THINGS.
> *


----------



## tgre (Feb 28, 2008)

I see your post. I am in agreement of your post.

I do not care for your threats as they are meaningless, I'm only here to help.

Rule #1 of hiring: Intimidation of potential employees = nono.


----------



## tgre (Feb 28, 2008)

PM'ed Tousen so lets cut the animosity shall we?


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 28, 2008)

mootz said:


> can i have a transparency and avy (guys face of course ) please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Avy coming in an hour, I have to leave my present location immediately X3. I'll PM you so you don't have to check here for it.


----------



## Tousen (Feb 28, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Frajosg, tousen has already taken into consideration that i might become an employee. He just needs to get the feed back from Orochimaru about my transparency request.
> 
> Your welcome Oro




please dont get full or yourself



ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Yo saito do you think we need new people to help us out?





Saito said:


> Well I've been gone for a very long time and I see that we already have new people helping us out. I do think we need people to help us out since I and maybe some of the others will be kinda busy because of school stuff, but we shouldn't go overboard in getting more people or else there may be some fights over requests.
> 
> Thanks



Thank you Saito




FoxSpirit said:


> Right now i'm pretty sure i'm the only one that may get recruited... not sure about anybody else.



Again dont get ahead of yourself



Nae'blis said:


> *This isn't a conversation thread everyone. Tousen knows what he is doing and administrative decisions are up to him.* I highly doubt Orochimarύ would say anything negative about FoxSpirit, so...









tiGer the rocketship said:


> So who hires me?





Nae'blis said:


> Carry on like that, and Tousen will neg you before he considers hiring you . Anyway, in all seriousness, Tousen won't be amused.



Actually I am not amused on both parts but since they are some deleted post I guess I will just not say anything


----------



## tgre (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes oh Blind one 

Anyway, the situation has been resolved so bleh... let's just get back to what this thread does best


----------



## Raiden (Feb 29, 2008)

Can you make Simon and Kamina transparent and not above signature limits? A matching avatar too please.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 29, 2008)

Sure, just give me some time


----------



## E (Feb 29, 2008)

trans, and resized to the biggest allowed sig size please


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 29, 2008)

Makin a new set, so can someone please make the background of this (including that little black signature) transparent:



+reps and credit


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Feb 29, 2008)

Can i get a transperacy of this pic im going to use it in a set


----------



## Tousen (Feb 29, 2008)

[E];14311971 said:
			
		

> trans, and resized to the biggest allowed sig size please





Triggerhappy69 said:


> Makin a new set, so can someone please make the background of this (including that little black signature) transparent:
> 
> 
> 
> +reps and credit







Kazuma Sakuryu said:


> Can i get a transperacy of this pic im going to use it in a set



these will be taken care of if you guys dont mind


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you in advance


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 29, 2008)

_Hi guys  ... can i get this transparent please__ ... keep it the same size please  ... reps of course will be given ...   
_


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 1, 2008)

Trans the back ground just leavin naruto and an orange rounded border
avy:150x150
sig:size something nice and Naruto Uzumaki at his feet and if you can an orange outline coloring


----------



## Alec (Mar 1, 2008)

sorry you gotta copy and paste the link in. Thanks.

can you make it 400x500 transparency when you get a chance, or something that looks good. And If possible could you take out Apollo and make him a Transparent Avatar? Thanks, for reading. Appreciate it.


----------



## choco bao bao (Mar 1, 2008)

Same size, transparent, please. Thanks.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 1, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Hi guys  ... can i get this transparent please__ ... keep it the same size please  ... reps of course will be given ...
> _


----------



## Q45 (Mar 1, 2008)

Cut her out please!


----------



## Saito (Mar 1, 2008)

*Naruto Uzumaki:*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*chocomint:*

*Spoiler*: __ 







I'll work on the others now.


----------



## Saito (Mar 1, 2008)

*Q45:*


----------



## Shiron (Mar 1, 2008)

Kazuma Sakuryu said:


> Can i get a transperacy of this pic im going to use it in a set


Well, as my test to joining this shop, Tousen asked me to do this. Couldn't get it perfect, though; the combination of how close all the different shades of red are in that pic, me lacking a tablet, my mouse starting to act up on me, and the cold that I have made that pretty much impossible. Here's about as good as I could get it:


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 1, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Naruto Uzumaki:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



thank youX3
all that good stuff cumin


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 1, 2008)

It's all good to me thank you


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd like transparency on this


----------



## Saito (Mar 1, 2008)

Im on it Shark Skin.

@Sena Kobayakawa: For more precise transparencies try using th polygonal lasso tool or the pen tool.


----------



## Saito (Mar 1, 2008)

*Shark Skin:*


----------



## Shiron (Mar 1, 2008)

Saito said:


> Im on it Shark Skin.
> 
> @Sena Kobayakawa: For more precise transparencies try using th polygonal lasso tool or the pen tool.


I don't have Photoshop; I use my own program (Jasc Paint Shop Pro 9)...

For selection tools, I have the normal one (which is one that has preset shapes), Freehand, and Magic Wand; I relied on the last two to do it, but mostly the Freehand.

It does have a Pen tool... But, I can't use it to make things transparent; just to clean up some things after I'm done.


----------



## hearts (Mar 1, 2008)

please make rukia transparent along with her name.
leave the border also.
thanks in advance. + reps


----------



## fraj (Mar 1, 2008)

hearts said:


> please make rukia transparent along with her name.
> leave the border also.
> thanks in advance. + reps



Ill do this but do you want the black also?


----------



## hearts (Mar 1, 2008)

not the black inside the box, no. 
only white inside thanks


----------



## fraj (Mar 1, 2008)

hearts said:


> not the black inside the box, no.
> only white inside thanks


----------



## hearts (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you! + reps!


----------



## chaosakita (Mar 1, 2008)

Picture: 

I want Itachi and Sasuke left on it. Keep it at the original size.


----------



## choco bao bao (Mar 1, 2008)

Saito said:


> *chocomint:*


Thank you!


----------



## Shiron (Mar 1, 2008)

If no one minds, I'll take this:


chaosakita said:


> Picture:
> 
> I want Itachi and Sasuke left on it. Keep it at the original size.


Here you go:


----------



## -18 (Mar 1, 2008)

_*
Cut her out, make it transparent, plz make it 240x320, not 320x240, just 240x320


Make him transparent too, but cut some layer of him that will fit in avatar size... That guy will be my avatar, make it 125x125*_

_*Note: I'll give you rep, promise*_


----------



## Shiron (Mar 1, 2008)

@Twix: Here you go:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## -18 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thnx buddy, +repz


----------



## tgre (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a delivery for [E]


----------



## Saito (Mar 2, 2008)

Al-ec said:


> sorry you gotta copy and paste the link in. Thanks.
> 
> can you make it 400x500 transparency when you get a chance, or something that looks good. And If possible could you take out Apollo and make him a Transparent Avatar? Thanks, for reading. Appreciate it.



*Spoiler*: _Ava_


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 2, 2008)

can i have this set transparent.



sig
just transparent

avi
transparent

size: non senior(wide as possible)

boarder: blue

rep and credit

thank you


----------



## Q45 (Mar 2, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Q45:*


Thanks but can you not re-size it!?


----------



## Kuwabara (Mar 2, 2008)

Just remove the background and the annoying little text on Kuwabara's cape (not the symbols) Keep it the same size.



Just his head and neck. 125x125 for my mere newbie avatar size.

I'll credit + rep.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Mar 2, 2008)

Can I get



transparent, with the words and maybe the border removed? Will credit and rep. ^^


----------



## Saito (Mar 2, 2008)

Im on it Mangekyou Sasuke and Christ


----------



## Saito (Mar 2, 2008)

*Mangekyou Sasuke:*
*Q45:*
*Christ_On_A_2x4:*


----------



## Saito (Mar 2, 2008)

*Kuwabara:*

*Spoiler*: _Ava_


----------



## Kuwabara (Mar 2, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Kuwabara:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ava_



 Thanks so much. I'll rep you now and put credits in my sig.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 2, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Mangekyou Sasuke:*
> *Q45:*
> *Christ_On_A_2x4:*


rep & cred


----------



## tgre (Mar 2, 2008)

Christ on a 2x4... remember to turn off your sig dude


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Mar 2, 2008)

^Amended! 

Thanks, Saito~<3


----------



## Jackal (Mar 2, 2008)

i need you to resize that a bit so it can fit in my sig, and it needs to be transparent and the name is gone. and for an avatar i need transparent showing his head, a bit of neck, and a bit of the scope. the avitar also needs to be bordered please.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Mar 2, 2008)

No change in size or whatever, I'll handle that, thanks. ^^


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 2, 2008)

Jackal said:


> i need you to resize that a bit so it can fit in my sig. and for an avatar i need transparent showing his head, a bit of neck, and a bit of the scope. the avitar also needs to be bordered please.


okay, so resized with no transparency? But the avatar transparent.


Yuuko said:


> No change in size or whatever, I'll handle that, thanks. ^^



Sure, I hope everyone remembers to disable sigs.


----------



## Spiral Man (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Karmaxx (Mar 2, 2008)

*Strange Request: *
* *Take Screen Shot of my current signature *★* я *★* а* ★*ш* ★ *я* ★
* *Then make that picture* (including stars) *transparent.

This will help me save room for my signature.


*


----------



## Jackal (Mar 2, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> okay, so resized with no transparency? But the avatar transparent.




i need transparency on sig, and get rid of that name too please.


----------



## Saito (Mar 2, 2008)

Im on it Spiral Man, I'll work on yours also Orochimarύ.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 2, 2008)

*I would like to welcome Sena Kobayakawa and foxspirit to the shop..And i wanna say thank you to all those that applied for the job..if i ever need another hand or things dont work out..you will be hearing from me

Thank You
*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm glad to be apart of this shop 

Now back to  requests...


----------



## Saito (Mar 2, 2008)

*Spiral Man:*
*Orochimarύ:*


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 2, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *I would like to welcome Sena Kobayakawa and foxspirit to the shop..And i wanna say thank you to all those that applied for the job..if i ever need another hand or things dont work out..you will be hearing from me
> 
> Thank You
> *



Welcome to those mentioned.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2008)

I've got a kind of odd one, but bear with me. 



Alright, could I get the text at the bottom removed, and then the symbol color inverted to black, and then, of course, given a transparency?  

I love yous.


----------



## ZackFaire (Mar 3, 2008)

hey can someone resize this to 125x125



rep will be reward

please and thanks


----------



## Shiron (Mar 3, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I've got a kind of odd one, but bear with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go:




Naruto. said:


> hey can someone resize this to 125x125
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -18 (Mar 3, 2008)

_*

Signature: Cut her out, whatever size you want, but please make it big, make her invicible, hmmm... Put a border line please, ok thnx



Avatar: Make it 125x125, make it invicible too, with a border line, just only put his face and his collar

Thnx in advance, + repz*_


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello T' s workshop.

Here is the new transparent request for avy 

*Size:* 150 x 150 (s-m avatar)
*Border:* black
*Pic:* 

I' d like only Konan without background.

Thanks


----------



## ZackFaire (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks sena kobayakawa


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 3, 2008)

Leave only Maria and resize to sig limits


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 3, 2008)

Twix said:


> _*
> 
> Signature: Cut her out, whatever size you want, but please make it big, make her invicible, hmmm... Put a border line please, ok thnx
> 
> ...





Hubris said:


> Hello T' s workshop.
> 
> Here is the new transparent request for avy
> 
> ...



I will do you two right away


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 3, 2008)

Size: The way it is now, don't change it
Border: Remove it
Pic:


Just leave the Dragon and the text, but erase everything else including the border, and little thunder-like objects coming out from the left border. Also can you change the font to the font in this picture:



Thank you


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 3, 2008)

*Hubris*


*Twix*


*Spoiler*: _Set_


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 3, 2008)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Leave only Maria and resize to sig limits



I shall do yours now as well 


*Pringer Lagann*


----------



## Mellie (Mar 3, 2008)

transparent, no need to resize


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 3, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Can you make Simon and Kamina transparent and not above signature limits? A matching avatar too please.




*Spoiler*: _avatar set one, not transparent_ 







In include these since some avatars look better when they are not transparent, so you can choose whichever one you prefer.

*Spoiler*: _avatar set two, transparent_


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Spoiler*: _avatar set one, not transparent_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## fraj (Mar 3, 2008)

KakashiSenseiFangirl said:


> transparent, no need to resize



Ill take this


----------



## -18 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thnx to Fox Spirit, thnx buddy, + repz


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 3, 2008)

Please remove your sig Twix....


----------



## Jackal (Mar 3, 2008)

Jackal said:


> i need you to resize that a bit so it can fit in my sig, and it needs to be transparent and the name is gone. and for an avatar i need transparent showing his head, a bit of neck, and a bit of the scope. the avitar also needs to be bordered please.



can some one please do this request? i posted it a bit back. not to rush any of you.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 3, 2008)

you realize that reposting your request after only 23h isn't really kosher, right?


----------



## E (Mar 3, 2008)

trans and resize the biggest allowed size plox


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 3, 2008)

*I have a request...



I want the picture and the heart left. Also, if you could make it a bit smaller so that it would fit in my sig nicely :3 I am not sure what  good size would be though 

Thank you for your time ^^*


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 3, 2008)

Jackal said:


> i need you to resize that a bit so it can fit in my sig. and for an avatar i need transparent showing his head, a bit of neck, and a bit of the scope. the avitar also needs to be bordered please.


For Sparta



credit shop, rep


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 3, 2008)

Sakura~Renge said:


> *I have a request...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this was too awesome for me not to steal . The height is 400, this is the only image you can use outside of spoiler tags since you are not a senior member


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 3, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> this was too awesome for me not to steal . The height is 400, this is the only image you can use outside of spoiler tags since you are not a senior member



*Thank you! X3

REP! ^^*


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 3, 2008)

Please disable your sig when posting in here Sakura~Renge


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 3, 2008)

*Sorry about that  I have fixed it all now :3*


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 4, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Hubris*



Amazing. rep + crediiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 4, 2008)

transparent sig please
size: best fit



rep,credit and all that good stuff. as a reward

thank you four your time.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 4, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> transparent sig please
> size: best fit
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do it for you MS 

*Here you go...*


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 4, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'll do it for you MS
> 
> *Here you go...*



that was fast thanks foxspirit. rep and credit now.


----------



## Kamina (Mar 4, 2008)

Just this done, thanks.


----------



## Mellie (Mar 4, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill take this



thanks a bunch!
rep'd ya


----------



## tgre (Mar 4, 2008)

Since I failed employee registration, might as well stop trans'ing 

Have fun with this one :



Keep the general design but take out the "Splendour" tag at the bottom left hand corner. I'd like priority on feathering majoring around the right hand side but you can roughly splice some of the patterns at the bottom if it makes your life a little easier.

Since there are alot of colors, and if you do feel that you need to Blend some of the Background with the cutting in order to make the cuts seem less sharp (weird as it sounds, people actually do that ), make sure to keep the color schemes exactly as they are.

Thanks in advance, I am using this for a future set for myself. Knock yourself out.

Oh and the magic words: Please make this transparent messrs of transparent shop 

Once job is completed, I will rep with my monster join date rep powa


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 4, 2008)

Hirako said:


> Just this done, thanks.



Please turn off you sig 

I'll just do this one while you're still off...


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 5, 2008)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Size: The way it is now, don't change it
> Border: Remove it
> Pic:
> 
> ...



Can someone do this, please?


----------



## Soldier (Mar 5, 2008)

only the girl and doll. 
but i also request that you create a chat bubble [nothing fancy, just a circle with a line in the girls geberal dirrection is fine] and have it say: "Anju was here" in Edwardian Script ITC or some other cursive type font.
black, rounded [if possilbe] border
i also request and avatar of the doll in her hands with Anju printed in the top left corner in the same  font as the chat bubble.
Thank you kindly


----------



## Uli (Mar 6, 2008)

My bad. Deleted.


----------



## fraj (Mar 6, 2008)

ULI - delete your post because you dont work here. Please do it before you get a warning from a moderator.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 6, 2008)

can you get rid of the background/make the image small so it siggable, and also make me an ava surrounding her face. And if it's not too much trouble can you have her looking to the right instead of the left.Thank you.<3


----------



## Kamina (Mar 6, 2008)

Just this thanks.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 6, 2008)

Hirako, did you even look at the request that you asked for a couple days ago? It's at the top of this page... i finished it yesterday.


----------



## vervex (Mar 6, 2008)

*WARNING*

*Members that are not employees in the Shop CANNOT take the requests posted here. It's a general rule that MUST be respected.*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes, hear what Vervex has to say!

Thanks Vervex


----------



## Tousen (Mar 6, 2008)

Hirako said:


> Just this done, thanks.





FoxSpirit said:


> Please turn off you sig
> 
> I'll just do this one while you're still off...





Hirako said:


> Just this thanks.





FoxSpirit said:


> Hirako, did you even look at the request that you asked for a couple days ago? It's at the top of this page... i finished it yesterday.



Those are two completely different Pictures



vervex said:


> *WARNING*
> 
> *Members that are not employees in the Shop CANNOT take the requests posted here. It's a general rule that MUST be respected.*



You sig is showing 







*TO ALL EMPLOYEES PLEASE DO NOT SKIP REQUEST..I AM NOTICING THAT A FEW REQUEST ARE BEING SKIPPED LATELY*


----------



## tgre (Mar 6, 2008)

ie: mine 

But its okay... I'll do it myself if there are too many requests happening at once.


----------



## Karmaxx (Mar 6, 2008)

Same as other request 

Take screen shot make transparent please.

✪ я ✪ о ✪ a ✪ я ✪


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 7, 2008)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Size: The way it is now, don't change it
> Border: Remove it
> Pic:
> 
> ...



Sorry but in addition to this request can you make the Gallade in this picture transparent? Also, can you make it smaller a little?




Thank you


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 7, 2008)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Size: The way it is now, don't change it
> Border: Remove it
> Pic:
> 
> ...



^^ On it. Also, got a name for that particular font. I'm having a tough time finding it. I do have have everything else done though.

*@ Revy ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*
@ Hirako ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ Michiko ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 







I tried getting the font you wanted. But shit wasn't showing up on GIMP. So I used the only curve font that shows up on GIMP, Civilian. Hope you are pleased with the results.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 8, 2008)

*I have a request 
Thanks for your time ^_^


Spoiler:  





I would like the water that his surrounding his feet and in the air to stay. The rest of the background I want taken out 

As for the size, make it 400 I think that is the biggest I can have since I am not a senoir member. 

--------------
This is the picture I would liked used for as a my avi 



Head shot please 
I need 100X100 of course ^^

Once again thank you for your time.
I am allowed two pictures I think rules said, but if I am wrong, I am sorry 


*


----------



## Kamina (Mar 8, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> ^^ On it .......
> 
> *@ Revy ...*
> 
> ...



Many thanks dude,

heres another request if possible



Cut out and resize, thanks!


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 8, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> ^^ On it .......
> 
> *@ Revy ...*
> 
> ...


*
Thank you!!!!X3
*reps**


----------



## Bender (Mar 8, 2008)

Can someone please do me a favor and take all teh white out of this pic?


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 8, 2008)

Hirako said:


> Many thanks dude,
> 
> heres another request if possible
> 
> ...





Blaze of Glory said:


> Can someone please do me a favor and take all teh white out of this pic?



On it. Of course I won't be posting it til sigs are turned off 

*EDIT:*

*@ Sakura~Renge ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 







The avy is 125x125. Which should be the normal size for NF normal members.


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 8, 2008)

Bear Walken, thank you for doing the request, PM it to me when you are done with it


----------



## Raiden (Mar 8, 2008)

Make this transparent for me please(simon and Gurren Lagann)? A matching avatar would also be nice.


----------



## Creator (Mar 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








And this








Can i have that image transparented please.  Thanks.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 8, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Make this transparent for me please(simon and Gurren Lagann)? A matching avatar would also be nice.



I will do yours put i will not post it until your sig is removed...


Creator said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do yours as well Creator


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 8, 2008)

*Creator*




*Raiden*


----------



## Raiden (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry about that, Fox . Thanks.

Will rep as soon as I can, shouldn't be too long from now anyway.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 8, 2008)

tiGer the Amplified said:


> Since I failed employee registration, might as well stop trans'ing
> 
> Have fun with this one :
> 
> ...




Is this what you wanted ? 


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 8, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> On it. Of course I won't be posting it til sigs are turned off
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> ...



*Thank you very much 

*reps**


----------



## Creator (Mar 8, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Creator*



Thank you very much.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 8, 2008)

Please turn off your sig creator


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh Bear Walken, you only have to use something like that font. I also kind of want the Gallade separate though now. =P


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 8, 2008)

TURN OFF YOUR SIGS!


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 8, 2008)

*Sorry I forgot, I have been remembering, but I edited and now it is not on there *


----------



## Shiro (Mar 8, 2008)

Transparent Sig.
Pic:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[



resized a little bit, smaller than the required size for the sig
thanks in advance


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 8, 2008)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Oh Bear Walken, you only have to use something like that font. I also kind of want the Gallade separate though now. =P



In that case this is what I got so far ........


*Spoiler*: __ 









Once I find a font close to the one you wanted. I add it on to the pic.


----------



## E (Mar 8, 2008)

idk, but i get the sneaky suspicion that i was skipped 



			
				[E];14391448 said:
			
		

> trans and resize the biggest allowed size plox


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 8, 2008)

Bear Walken, the Gallade looks cool, but can you leave the blue outlining as shown on the image on Kirin? Oh and can you put them back together so it doesn't pass the sig limit, and I don't have to put Gallade in a Spoiler? Gallade on the right, Kirin on the left


----------



## Bender (Mar 8, 2008)

Alright Bear I turned off my signature

Now can I get it


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 8, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Alright Bear I turned off my signature
> 
> Now can I get it



Sure


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 8, 2008)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Bear Walken, the Gallade looks cool, but can you leave the blue outlining as shown on the image on Kirin? Oh and can you put them back together so it doesn't pass the sig limit, and I don't have to put Gallade in a Spoiler? Gallade on the right, Kirin on the left




EDIT.

This should be it.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Both images transparent.
Blue outlining on Kirin.
Kirin on left.
Gallade on right.
Text (Many thanks to Yakushi Kabuto).
Normal member sig limit (550x400).
Black outline to text.

Now only one thing remains ....

Is it to your liking ?


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 8, 2008)

Reks said:


> Transparent Sig.
> Pic:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





			
				[E];14498653 said:
			
		

> idk, but i get the sneaky suspicion that i was skipped



On it .......

*@ [E]*


*Spoiler*: __ 







*@ Reks ...*



Both meet sig limits for Normal Members


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 8, 2008)

That's perfect Bear Walken, can you just outline the font black?


----------



## -18 (Mar 8, 2008)

_*Make it invicible, put a border line, the avatar size should be 125x125, I'll give repz, promise*_


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 8, 2008)

Twix said:


> _*Make it invicible, put a border line, the avatar size should be 125x125, I'll give repz, promise*_



One of these has to be what you wanted 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Harley Quinn (Mar 8, 2008)

Another request for this lovely shop.

Both of them, obviously.
Leave the size and all that.
Will credit and rep, thanks.


----------



## -18 (Mar 8, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> One of these has to be what you wanted
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thnx thnx thnx, thank you buddy, +repz


----------



## Jude (Mar 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]





okay plz also add a border that fits the best and make and also a set plz and a no border around avi 

plz thx and i appriciate it


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 8, 2008)

trans these two for me please
size:150x150 for the avy and something cool for the sig


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 8, 2008)

Yuuko said:


> Another request for this lovely shop.
> 
> Both of them, obviously.
> Leave the size and all that.
> Will credit and rep, thanks.



Here you go 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamina (Mar 9, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> On it. Of course I won't be posting it til sigs are turned off
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> ...



I've turned off my signature now


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 9, 2008)

Hirako said:


> I've turned off my signature now



And here you are ....


----------



## Kat Lee (Mar 9, 2008)

can I get everything here to stay normal and turn the white background transparent but leave the inside of the thought bubble white. keep the border, the characters and the text. just the white turn transparent except the thought bubble.


----------



## Karmaxx (Mar 9, 2008)

*Transparent please.*


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









I want to get this transparent & the deviantart link removed/smudged if possible.

Credit + reps, of course.


----------



## Soldier (Mar 10, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> ^
> 
> *@ Michiko ...*
> 
> ...



The Font is perfectly fine  But, can you give the ava a rounded border as well? Please and thank you!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 10, 2008)

Kat Lee said:


> can I get everything here to stay normal and turn the white background transparent but leave the inside of the thought bubble white. keep the border, the characters and the text. just the white turn transparent except the thought bubble.
> Link removed



I'll be happy to do yours 


Orochimarύ said:


> *Transparent please.*


I will do yours as well 


Sasuke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It seems by the looks of your sig that it has already been done....


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 10, 2008)

*Kat Lee*



*Orochimaru*


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 10, 2008)

Can I get just the girl and the letters in the left? Sig only. Thanks.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 10, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get just the girl and the letters in the left? Sig only. Thanks.



I'll do it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 10, 2008)

Is this alright Shin?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 10, 2008)

Is it possible to make the width 550 pix? 

Other than that, it's great.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah sure  I'll increase its size and post it right away!

Here it is


----------



## Shodai (Mar 10, 2008)

This would take too much time for my cleaning skills to be able to do well, so i'm requesting that one of you guys takes Natsu out of this please.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 10, 2008)

No problem Shodai


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 10, 2008)

Michiko蠍 said:


> The Font is perfectly fine  But, can you give the ava a rounded border as well? Please and thank you!






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 10, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Naruto Uzumaki said:


> trans these two for me please
> size:150x150 for the avy and something cool for the sig



I'll handle these.


----------



## kimber abarai (Mar 10, 2008)

hello



everything transparent but him
and no border or anything.

And if you have time
the same for this one,



I can resize it 
Thanks for yur time


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 11, 2008)

*@ Tsubasa ........*


*Spoiler*: __ 





I hope the border I used is okay with you. 






*@ Naruto Uzumaki ......*


*Spoiler*: __ 





3 versions of the 4 tail sig.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 11, 2008)

Rocklee~girl said:


> hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks bear rep +credit


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 11, 2008)

*waits for mine*

wow. is tousen inactive?


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 11, 2008)

Zorko said:


> **waits for mine**
> 
> wow. is tousen inactive?



But you didn't make a request 

And you have your sig on


----------



## Kat Lee (Mar 11, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Kat Lee*



THANKS SO MUCH!!!

*credits and reps*


----------



## Cochise (Mar 11, 2008)

On this, I want the 'Salamander' dude. I'm not sure whether he would look decent resized or not, it may just be better to cut him off somewhere near the midsection. Avi of his head with border. Thanks Tousen or Tousen slave employee.


----------



## Kamina (Mar 12, 2008)

Just this cut out and resized please.


----------



## E (Mar 12, 2008)

can this request be redone? i never got to save it before it dissappeared 

no rush, it can be done whenever you guys feel like doing it






trans and resize to maximum normal sig size


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Mar 12, 2008)

ok i got 2 images i would like transparent.

image 1:
image 2:
Size: Same Size

rep and cred will be givin.


----------



## Elle (Mar 12, 2008)

Would like this animated .gif made transparent.  Keep current size.  Thanks so much XD


----------



## JJ (Mar 12, 2008)

No rush. I'd like to have the background taken out. Much appreciated.


----------



## Jackal (Mar 12, 2008)

i have a new sig. i need you to clean it, and make it a bit smaller (sig size).


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 12, 2008)

Cochise said:


> On this, I want the 'Salamander' dude. I'm not sure whether he would look decent resized or not, it may just be better to cut him off somewhere near the midsection. Avi of his head with border. Thanks Tousen or Tousen slave employee.





Hirako said:


> Just this cut out and resized please.





			
				[E];14559391 said:
			
		

> can this request be redone? i never got to save it before it dissappeared
> 
> no rush, it can be done whenever you guys feel like doing it
> 
> trans and resize to maximum normal sig size





CrimsonWolf said:


> ok i got 2 images i would like transparent.
> 
> image 1:
> image 2:
> ...





BelleDragon said:


> Would like this animated .gif made transparent.  Keep current size.  Thanks so much XD





JediJaina said:


> No rush. I'd like to have the background taken out. Much appreciated.





Jackal said:


> i have a new sig. i need you to clean it, and make it a bit smaller (sig size).



I'll do all of these.


----------



## Elle (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you - looks like you'll be busy for awhile XD


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 12, 2008)

*@ Cochise ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ Hirako ...*


*@ [E] ...*

*Spoiler*: __ 




No need to rep since it's just a repeat.




*@ CrimsonWolf ...*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*@ BelleDragon ... *

*Spoiler*: __ 





Finished earlier than expected. I cut off a couple of repeating frames so it's down to 205 or 206 frames. One rep will do. =)




*@ JediJaina ...*


*@ Jackal ...*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 13, 2008)

request.
Resize and transperent.

Stock:


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 13, 2008)

Zorko said:


> request.
> Resize and transperent.
> 
> Stock:



I'll do yours....


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks (: +rep.


----------



## Elle (Mar 13, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ BelleDragon ... I need more time with yours. 213 frames!? Goddamn! Btw, your sig is on. Update: 103 frames down, 110 frames to go. Will have it done by tomorrow night.*



Oh geez... had no idea it would be such a pain :/.  Just thought it was very cute and funny.  Thanks for all your work.  Not that I give a lot but I'll rep you twice when I can.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 13, 2008)

Can you guys just make the blue-haired girl on the left transparent only? And if you can, can you also get red of the red line on her legs? 



Oh, just keep the original size too


----------



## Cochise (Mar 13, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ Cochise ...*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Sweet, do I cred to? Meh, I will regardless. I love it.


----------



## Jesus (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd like to have the Tobi isolated, please. (hight: around 300 pixels)



I gave it a try myself, but I'm not quite satisfied with the result  dark backgrounds are a pain to me.

thanks in advance


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 13, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Can you guys just make the blue-haired girl on the left transparent only? And if you can, can you also get red of the red line on her legs?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, just keep the original size too



Here you go Captain 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Elle (Mar 13, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ BelleDragon ... *



*Spoiler*: __ 





Finished earlier than expected. I cut off a couple of repeating frames so it's down to 205 or 206 frames. One rep will do. =)




Thank you very much - looks great! +rep (later this evening)


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 13, 2008)

*Could you please make this trasnparent and sized to 400?



Thank you for your time :3*


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 13, 2008)

Pain said:


> I'd like to have the Tobi isolated, please. (hight: around 300 pixels)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go Pain ...

*Spoiler*: __ 





Word of advice: When it comes to cutting images with a dark background. Put a white layer on top & set it to soft light. It'll lighten up the image. Make your cuts then when finished delete the white layer before saving it as an png.


----------



## Jesus (Mar 13, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Here you go Pain ...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



fast!
thanks a lot, and for the advice too


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 13, 2008)

Sakura~Renge said:


> *Could you please make this trasnparent and sized to 400?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time :3*



Here you go 

As is ...



Resized to 400 ...


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 13, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Here you go
> 
> As is ...
> 
> ...



*Thank you very much 

*reps*

Edit: I can not rep you yet D:

I will rep you whenever I can *


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 13, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Here you go Captain
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks, I appreciate your helpfulness


----------



## JJ (Mar 14, 2008)

> *@ JediJaina ...*




Thank you so much. I repped.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 14, 2008)

can someone make me a transparent avy



size: 125x125

boarder: black & dark tone yellow

rep, credit and all that good stuff as a reward.

thank you four your time.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 14, 2008)

Can someone make this into an ava?
150x150
with a black border around it.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 14, 2008)

Request:


Well, I just want the shotgun and can u leave it at the size it is now? =D! Also, If possible could you like make an outline of it real quick? Like just with black lines and put it on a white background? You don't have 2 do that but if you want and can then its ok xD


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 14, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> can someone make me a transparent avy
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Revy said:


> Can someone make this into an ava?
> 150x150
> with a black border around it.





Bleach said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> Well, I just want the shotgun and can u leave it at the size it is now? =D! Also, If possible could you like make an outline of it real quick? Like just with black lines and put it on a white background? You don't have 2 do that but if you want and can then its ok xD



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 14, 2008)

I want the chick cut out and resized.



Top panel, I want the chicks head cut out and turned into an Avi (150x150) w/border.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 14, 2008)

150x150 avy of this?


----------



## Soldier (Mar 14, 2008)

Trans, resize if nesesary [er... spell check]
and ava plz!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 14, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I want the chick cut out and resized.
> 
> 
> 
> Top panel, I want the chicks head cut out and turned into an Avi (150x150) w/border.





gabzilla said:


> 150x150 avy of this?



I'll do both of yours right now


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 14, 2008)

*Cochise*





*Gabzilla*


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 14, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Gabzilla*



Thank you :3


----------



## Cochise (Mar 14, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Cochise*



I am pleased.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2008)

Can someone make this picture transparent please(not above sig limits)? A matching avatar would also be nice.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 14, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> can someone make me a transparent avy
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...






Revy said:


> Can someone make this into an ava?
> 150x150
> with a black border around it.





Bleach said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> Well, I just want the shotgun and can u leave it at the size it is now? =D! Also, If possible could you like make an outline of it real quick? Like just with black lines and put it on a white background? You don't have 2 do that but if you want and can then its ok xD


Couldn;t do the last part.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 14, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Can someone make this picture transparent please(not above sig limits)? A matching avatar would also be nice.



sure, in a bit. Actually, what would you want to remain? The small bit of lightning in his hand, or the full lighting? Since I'm done now, tell me if you wanted something included which I removed.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 14, 2008)

Anju said:


> Trans, resize if nesesary [er... spell check]
> and ava plz!




Here you go ......


*Spoiler*: __ 




I hope I made the right cuts 










Nae'blis said:


> Couldn;t do the last part.



I gave it a shot ...


*Spoiler*: __ 




No need to rep since it's just a outline.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks Nae'blis rep and credit nao


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> sure, in a bit. Actually, what would you want to remain? The small bit of lightning in his hand, or the full lighting? Since I'm done now, tell me if you wanted something included which I removed.



Ah thanks, Nae


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 15, 2008)

Transparency and cleanup request here.



Cut out Thelonious and clean the lines out, please.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 15, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Couldn;t do the last part.



Thts ok i still like it ^___^! thanks! +rep


> I gave it a shot ...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



And thanks for that =D! u sure u dont want rep @__@?


----------



## Ornina (Mar 15, 2008)

Request: 



Transparency, please. It's only one character, and I just need the white background to be gone.
And maybe make a matching avatar of it...?


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 15, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> Transparency and cleanup request here.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut out Thelonious and clean the lines out, please.


Sure, but I won;t be able to remove all the lines.



Ornina said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, just give me some time.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 15, 2008)

I would lyyyyyyyyyyyyyk 



That to be transparentized.


----------



## Steam (Mar 15, 2008)

Please, transparent.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 15, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> I would lyyyyyyyyyyyyyk
> 
> 
> 
> That to be transparentized.



I'll do it for ya


----------



## Saito (Mar 15, 2008)

Steam2005 said:


> Please, transparent.


Im on it


----------



## Saito (Mar 15, 2008)

*Steam2005:*


----------



## Soldier (Mar 15, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Here you go ......
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Thankies! perfect, i'll rep u asap


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 16, 2008)

Crop the sword, and write 'CoK'  in gurren lagann worthy text


----------



## Steam (Mar 16, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Steam2005:*


Thanks


----------



## Kamina (Mar 16, 2008)

This cut out and resized please.


----------



## fraj (Mar 16, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Crop the sword, and write 'CoK'  in gurren lagann worthy text




Ill do this for yous...

Here you are





Kamina said:


> This cut out and resized please.


ill do this now

Here you are


----------



## Kamina (Mar 16, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do this for yous...
> 
> Here you are
> 
> ...



Many thanks dude, i have another if possible



Cut out Kamina with fire and resize please.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 16, 2008)

K,         thanks


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 16, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Many thanks dude, i have another if possible
> 
> 
> 
> Cut out Kamina with fire and resize please.



I can do this one for ya 


Here it is...


----------



## Kamina (Mar 16, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I can do this one for ya
> 
> 
> Here it is...



Again it's awesome, many thanks.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 16, 2008)

Can i get this as a transperancy
​


----------



## Balalaika (Mar 16, 2008)

May I have this be made transparent?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Only the woman standing needs to be left.




Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 16, 2008)

Spoiler and up to size please and just cut out everything except eminem.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 17, 2008)

Transparency and resize, please?


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 17, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> Can i get this as a transperancy
> ​





Sasori-puppet#04 said:


> May I have this be made transparent?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize, please?



Sure everyone, in a few


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2008)

Asking if you could make the backround transparent please.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## -18 (Mar 17, 2008)

Make it transparent please With borderline, the size should be 640x480, thnx in advance, + repz


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 17, 2008)

Here guys, lol, I though I uploaded these yesterday but apparently I didn't. gomen ne. 


Mycaelis said:


> Transparency and cleanup request here.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut out Thelonious and clean the lines out, please.


Note: this is NOT signature size, I left it this size because you didn't specify, and also so that you could request the lines be removed by someone able to do so.



Ornina said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 17, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize, please?



credit shop, rep, 
lol, was Lee Hans?


Sasori-puppet#04 said:


> May I have this be made transparent?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Sure.

Credit shop, rep, and Black Lagoon is epic yeah.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 17, 2008)

Dick Missile said:


> Spoiler and up to size please and just cut out everything except eminem.



lol, skipped this by mistake. will be done.


----------



## -18 (Mar 18, 2008)

No one works on my request?


----------



## Ironhide (Mar 18, 2008)

can i get this transparent
for the size i want it small enough to fit in a sig
also can i get his face as an avatar with a black border around it


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 18, 2008)

hello, I was wonderin if I could get this transparent for a sig


----------



## Kamina (Mar 18, 2008)

Cut out Kamina and resize.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 18, 2008)

*I got a request 


Spoiler:  





I would like Lee, Gai, and the turtle kept in this picture and it be resized to 400 Thank you very much :3



I would like Lee and Gai in this for my avatar, how ever you can do it is fine :3 It needs to be 125X125 and I would like a border ^_^ Thank you 




Thank you for your time *


----------



## Ornina (Mar 18, 2008)

Ah, thank you!  +reps.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 18, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> credit shop, rep,
> lol, was Lee Hans?



Yes 

Thanks!


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 18, 2008)

Twix said:


> Make it transparent please With borderline, the size should be 640x480, thnx in advance, + repz





Raining Blood said:


> can i get this transparent
> for the size i want it small enough to fit in a sig
> also can i get his face as an avatar with a black border around it





KushyKage said:


> hello, I was wonderin if I could get this transparent for a sig



Here y'all go ....

*@ Twix ...*



*@ Raining Blood ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ KushyKage ...*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamina (Mar 18, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> On it .............



What about mine??


----------



## Shodai (Mar 18, 2008)

Clean the guy out, keep the speech bubbles please. Cheers guys.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 18, 2008)

*Dick Missile*


credit shop, rep, 


Kamina said:


> Cut out Kamina and resize.





Sakura~Renge said:


> *I got a request
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...





Shodai said:


> Clean the guy out, keep the speech bubbles please. Cheers guys.


okay, I'm on it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 18, 2008)

Sakura~Renge said:


> *I got a request
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


this should be it.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 18, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> this should be it.



*Thank you very much 
It looks really great ^_^

*reps**


----------



## fraj (Mar 18, 2008)

Kamina you made the same request in my shop also and I did it -_-
Dont waste my time like this again.......


----------



## Kamina (Mar 18, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Kamina you made the same request in my shop also and I did it -_-
> Dont waste my time like this again.......



Sorry for the misunderstanding, i thought you may be having problems with your pc as your speed of doing requests was not normal, sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks it looks ill!


----------



## -18 (Mar 18, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ Twix ...*



Thnx + repz


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 18, 2008)

_hey peoplez ... can someone please make the transparent for me and resize to sig limits please  ... reps and all that good stuff of course will be given 


_


----------



## ZackFaire (Mar 18, 2008)

can somone make these a sig and avy.

avatar
here

sig


rep and credit will be a reward.

please and thanks.


----------



## fraj (Mar 19, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _hey peoplez ... can someone please make the transparent for me and resize to sig limits please  ... reps and all that good stuff of course will be given
> 
> 
> _



Ill do this first... I thought it wouldnt be approriate to use that image because of its explicit nature..... so i found this


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 19, 2008)

Been a while since I've put in a request 


*Spoiler*: __ 




First panel Noitora and Nel and Japanese characters in the background


----------



## Jackal (Mar 19, 2008)

just need it cleaned, keep the shadow please.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 19, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do this first... I thought it wouldnt be approriate to use that image because of its explicit nature..... so i found this


_could you pretty please do it  X3 ... I'll take all blame if anything bad happens  _


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 19, 2008)

Shodai said:


> Clean the guy out, keep the speech bubbles please. Cheers guys.





rep and all that good stuff


----------



## Soldier (Mar 19, 2008)

Trans please! and resize


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 19, 2008)

Anju said:


> Trans please! and resize



I'll do yours 


Here ya go!


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 20, 2008)

*@ Shark Skin ....*



*@ Jackal ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ Naruto ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 







Left the blanket on because if I took it out. Her tit wouldn't like right  And that would just be cruel.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 20, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do this first... I thought it wouldnt be approriate to use that image because of its explicit nature..... so i found this



Just an FYI We dont really care what the narute of the picture is.


----------



## Shodai (Mar 20, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> rep and all that good stuff



Perfect, thanks man. 24 hour limit atm so i'll rep you asap.


----------



## Kiba (Mar 20, 2008)

hmm anybody can put this image transparent for me thx in advance dont leave the red thing on it when make it transparent  rep+cred of course


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 20, 2008)

Laharl said:


> hmm anybody can put this image transparent for me thx in advance dont leave the red thing on it when make it transparent  rep+cred of course



I'll do your request


----------



## King (Mar 20, 2008)

Link removed

Can I obviously just get the picture of Bruce Lee holding the guy, please?


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 20, 2008)

just him coming out of the gap, please =]

this


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 20, 2008)

Espada said:


> just him coming out of the gap, please =]
> 
> this





King said:


> this
> 
> Can I obviously just get the picture of Bruce Lee holding the guy, please?



Okay, I'll do them.


----------



## kimber abarai (Mar 20, 2008)

um i just want gai lee and the apple 
and just a tad smaller.no border

also if you could an avy of lees head.
transparent with a boder

Thx.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 20, 2008)

*Alright :3


Spoiler:  





I would like this as my siggy, sized to whatever senoir members can have  I am not sure of the sizes yet  I want Lee and Sakura left in it 



I want this as my icon, Just Lee and Sakura left sized to 150X150 :3 Also with a border. Thank you very much ^_^




Thank you for your time :3*


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 20, 2008)

can someone make me an avy

i just want neji please


size:125x125

boarder: color like neji hair in the pic.

rep, credit and all that good stuff.

thank you four your time


----------



## Kiba (Mar 21, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'll do your request



perfect but i forgot tell don"t resize  but its ok thanks reps+Cred


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh, do you want it to be the size you wanted it now?


----------



## Kiba (Mar 21, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Oh, do you want it to be the size you wanted it now?



nah its ok thanks


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 21, 2008)

Alright


----------



## Gig (Mar 21, 2008)

Could you do this for me please


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 21, 2008)

could you make this one transparent(and resize) please?

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/6238/hyuuganejibymeiwrenjj6.jpg


----------



## Mellie (Mar 21, 2008)

transparent no need to resize


----------



## Prowler (Mar 21, 2008)

*transparent, and I don't want the black line.
no need to resize, or just a little bigger. *


*Please, and Thanks. ^^*


----------



## Isuzu (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd like this transparent, please.  No resize needed.


----------



## Saito (Mar 22, 2008)

So many requests @__@

I'll begin working on Gig's, Diceman's and KakashiSenseiFangirl's request.


----------



## Saito (Mar 22, 2008)

*Gig:*
*Diceman:**KakashiSenseiFangirl:*

Working on UzuKawa's and Isuzu's requests


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2008)

Alright, could you take off the top text, and, of course, make it transparent for lil' ol' me?  Also, if you could, try and keep some of the smudging color around the character, that'd be bitchin'.

Resize too, plz.


----------



## Mellie (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks Saito 
rep'd u!


----------



## Saito (Mar 22, 2008)

^No problem 
*UzuKawa:**Isuzu:*


----------



## Usagi (Mar 22, 2008)

Just a signature please.

Link: 
Size: 325 x 405
Etc: If you could get the blue outline as well, and if it's possible soften up the picture a bit? Thank youuu~

rep+cred<3


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 22, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Gig:*
> *Diceman:**KakashiSenseiFangirl:*
> 
> Working on UzuKawa's and Isuzu's requests



THanks dude +reps


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 22, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Alright, could you take off the top text, and, of course, make it transparent for lil' ol' me?  Also, if you could, try and keep some of the smudging color around the character, that'd be bitchin'.
> 
> Resize too, plz.





Usagi said:


> Just a signature please.
> 
> Link:
> Size: 325 x 405
> ...



I'll do both of yours


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 22, 2008)

*Dr. Boskov Krevorkian*




*Usagi*


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 22, 2008)

Neji Hyuuga said:


> can someone make me an avy
> 
> i just want neji please
> 
> ...



my request got skipp'd


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 22, 2008)

Neji Hyuuga said:


> can someone make me an avy
> 
> i just want neji please
> 
> ...



I'll do yours as well :WOW


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 22, 2008)

Is this good Neji?


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 22, 2008)

very good foxspirit

rep and credit now


----------



## kimber abarai (Mar 22, 2008)

my request got skipped lso it was on page 190


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 22, 2008)

*@ Rocklee~girl ...*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*@ Sakura~Renge ...*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 22, 2008)

I was skipped a few pages back, but i have a different transperancy request

​
TRANSPERANT AND SIG SIZED


----------



## fraj (Mar 22, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> I was skipped a few pages back, but i have a different transperancy request
> 
> ​
> TRANSPERANT AND SIG SIZED



Turn your sig off and Ill do it immediately...


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 22, 2008)

sorry about that


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 22, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ Sakura~Renge ...*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Thank you very much 

Reps!*


----------



## fraj (Mar 22, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> I was skipped a few pages back, but i have a different transperancy request
> 
> ​
> TRANSPERANT AND SIG SIZED


----------



## Gig (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks saito 

rep4u


----------



## fraj (Mar 22, 2008)

Gig said:


> Thanks saito
> 
> rep4u



No rep for saito until you turn off your sig


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 22, 2008)

Size: Senior Avatar Size

Don't make it blurry . Like what I have so far =p and transparent


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 22, 2008)

KiiNG OF NF said:


> Size: Senior Avatar Size
> 
> Don't make it blurry . Like what I have so far =p and transparent



I'll do it 


Here ya go...


----------



## Creator (Mar 22, 2008)

Can i get these two transparented. 


*Spoiler*: _Only Tsunade and Shizune please_ 





<!> Info! <!>





*Spoiler*: _Only Tsunade Shizune and Tonton please_ 





<!> Info! <!>





*Spoiler*: _Only Tsunade and the chair shes sitting on please_ 





<!> Info! <!>




Please and thank you.


----------



## Juice (Mar 22, 2008)

Can I get this Transparent, and resized to a senior member sig, also a avy Size 150 x 150 



Thank you.


----------



## kimber abarai (Mar 22, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ Rocklee~girl ...*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



fantastic job
rep


----------



## Saito (Mar 22, 2008)

Creator said:


> Can i get these two transparented.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Only Tsunade and Shizune please_
> ...


Very long request  
I'll start working on the first pic.


Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Can I get this Transparent, and resized to a senior member sig, also a avy Size 150 x 150
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Im on it


----------



## Creator (Mar 22, 2008)

Saito said:


> Very long request
> I'll start working on the first pic.



Please dont resize them. I will do that myself.  

Thank you.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 22, 2008)

why does it feel that we have lost some people


----------



## Poiison (Mar 23, 2008)

lol order? <3



Could I not have the size reduced. 
And have only Sasuke, Naruto, the red umbrella and sasuke and naruto's '...' bubbles.

that means kakashi, sakura, the green umbrella and the rain background invisable. XD


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 23, 2008)

i want all the black trans so just the faces r showing and resized to sig size

^ if possible can u put text as following under each specific box?
under nnoitra's face i want Noitora and under aaroniro i want Itoshiki under zommari i want Nightmare and under stark Madara Uchiha and under szayel Uchiha Sasuke and under Barragan(the old man) i want Sagara and unda Ulquiorra i want Neji Hyuuga and unda Grimmjow Totitos and under halibel i want Kamishiro Yuki and under Yammy Coteaz

also i want all the bg trans aka the red and black i want just the espada showing and also reduced to sig size


----------



## King (Mar 23, 2008)

Mine got skipped on pg. 190 so I'll just request it again.

I lol'd. X3

Can I obviously just get the picture of Bruce Lee holding the guy, please?


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 23, 2008)

mine got skipped as well

just him coming out of the gap, please =]

DA Link

sig sized and original sized


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 23, 2008)

*@ Poiison ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Normal ...

Sigged ...




*@ Uchiha Sasuke ... fixed it*


*Spoiler*: __ 






Downsizing really fucked it up 





*@ King ...*

*Done, just waiting for you to removed your sig. *
*
@ Espada ...*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Poiison (Mar 23, 2008)

lmao oops!
totally forgot >>

Sorry~

EDIT: damnit. D;
I keep forgetting! >>


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 23, 2008)

uhm bear im not sure what happen but i said for grimmjow i want totitos for text and halibel kamishiro yuki if that doesnt fit jus put yuki but i want totitos from grimmjow pwease


----------



## Balalaika (Mar 24, 2008)

May I have this be made transparent and have an avy done as well? I just want Balalaika, the blonde in the front to remain please.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 24, 2008)

damn NF was down for forever for me

and i remembered like right after it went down that i left my sig on in the other post


----------



## adil (Mar 24, 2008)

Can you please get rid of all of the white bits. please


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

adil said:


> Can you please get rid of all of the white bits. please



I'll do it for ya 

Here adil


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 24, 2008)

Transparency and resize, please?


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 24, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize, please?



okay                    .


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 24, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize, please?




here, , credit shop, rep,


----------



## fraj (Mar 24, 2008)

Nae  - hows it going


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 24, 2008)

Why, thanks for asking ılı.frajosg.lıl.  I knew you would be the only one to miss me.


Balalaika said:


> May I have this be made transparent and have an avy done as well? I just want Balalaika, the blonde in the front to remain please.



lol, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## adil (Mar 25, 2008)

FOx Spirit pm if the rep didnt go through and i'll do it again, because the thing just fucked up. But thanks anyway


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 25, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> here, , credit shop, rep,



Thank you 

*raeps*


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 25, 2008)

Balalaika said:


> May I have this be made transparent and have an avy done as well? I just want Balalaika, the blonde in the front to remain please.


----------



## Balalaika (Mar 25, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


>



Thanks! They look great!


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 26, 2008)

sig sized please =]


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 26, 2008)

Espada said:


> sig sized please =]



Okay, in a few.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 26, 2008)

Could somebody please make everything except for Prime (the guy in the blue armor) and his cape translucent? The size is already fine as is.


----------



## Creator (Mar 26, 2008)

Has anyone seen Saito? He has my request.


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

Creator said:


> Has anyone seen Saito? He has my request.



Same here             .


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 26, 2008)

Creator said:


> Has anyone seen Saito? He has my request.



Well, I haven't seen Saito around, but it is customary to wait 5 days for the request to be completed. If by tomorrow your request isn't complete just quote it and ask again. Some requests take longer than others, and sometimes possible internet connection issues come about.


----------



## Creator (Mar 26, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Well, I haven't seen Saito around, but it is customary to wait 5 days for the request to be completed. If by tomorrow your request isn't complete just quote it and ask again. Some requests take longer than others, and sometimes possible internet connection issues come about.



Okay. Thank you, i will do that.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 26, 2008)

Transparency and resize (only Naruto and Hinata) please?


----------



## fraj (Mar 26, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize (only Naruto and Hinata) please?



ill do this

haha got in before foxy


----------



## Tousen (Mar 26, 2008)

*I am going to need someone here to do a 3 page sweep and make sure none of the request have been skipped. 

And from this page on please do not skip request*


----------



## Kat Lee (Mar 26, 2008)

I would like it to have just the kitten and nothing else. And I'd like a smaller one of the head in an avatar size please. thank you.

*turns off signature*


----------



## King (Mar 26, 2008)

@ Bear Walken. Sorry about that. Can I get my request now?


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 26, 2008)

Natsu on the top page plz.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 26, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Could somebody please make everything except for Prime (the guy in the blue armor) and his cape translucent? The size is already fine as is.





Tousen said:


> *I am going to need someone here to do a 3 page sweep and make sure none of the request have been skipped.
> 
> And from this page on please do not skip request*


I'll do it, after I finish these two requests (in an hour or so).

I've also started the basic outlining for Lieutenant Bailey and Creators request, and will finish it tomorrow if they haven't been posted by that time.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 26, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ill do this
> 
> haha got in before foxy



I already finished about an hour ago... are ya going to do it or not


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 26, 2008)

Alright... (I'm not addicted  ) I just do requests like i'm supposed to 


*Here you go Gabzilla*


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 26, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Alright... (I'm not addicted  ) I just do requests like i'm supposed to
> 
> 
> *Here you go Gabzilla*



Thank you <3


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 26, 2008)

King said:


> @ Bear Walken. Sorry about that. Can I get my request now?



Finally, I was starting to think that this would be one of those request that never get picked up  Anyway, here you are 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 26, 2008)

Espada said:


> sig sized please =]
> 
> Page 04



Here you go, credit shop, rep


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 26, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Could somebody please make everything except for Prime (the guy in the blue armor) and his cape translucent? The size is already fine as is.



credit shop, rep 



Aokiji said:


> Natsu on the top page plz.



On it.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 26, 2008)

*Could I get this transparent? I would like Naruto and Lee left in it as well as the subtitle  Oh and resized for my sig as well 



Thank you for your time *


----------



## Arishem (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for your work.


----------



## kimber abarai (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





This can be the avy transparet with border color of her hair size it a little
so it fits square.

And the siggy.

I just want konan 
and resized.






*Spoiler*: __ 



transparent and resized





Take as long as you need
Thank you very much!
kimber


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 26, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *I am going to need someone here to do a 3 page sweep and make sure none of the request have been skipped.
> 
> And from this page on please do not skip request*


Okay, I checked back 120 posts and all seems to be in order, except for Creator and Baileys requests. I had skipped a request and Bear Walken completed them.
**


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 27, 2008)

Kat Lee said:


> I would like it to have just the kitten and nothing else. And I'd like a smaller one of the head in an avatar size please. thank you.
> 
> *turns off signature*


Sure, I wasn't able to keep all the fur the way it was.




Aokiji said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure, I'll post this in a few hours.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 27, 2008)

Sakura~Renge said:


> *Could I get this transparent? I would like Naruto and Lee left in it as well as the subtitle  Oh and resized for my sig as well
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time *





Rocklee~girl said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*@ Sakura~Renge ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ Rocklee~girl ...*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 27, 2008)

Can I get this transparent?


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 27, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ Sakura~Renge ...*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Thank you very much 
For some reason I still can not rep you ><
So once I am able to I promise I will, I am so very sorry D:*


----------



## Soldier (Mar 27, 2008)

This please  can i have one version with the border and one with out?
Thanks a million!


----------



## fraj (Mar 27, 2008)

Ill do anjus first


*Spoiler*: __ 












Sasuke said:


> Can I get this transparent?



Ill do yours next coz it takes a bit more time and here you are - coincidentally GOOD LIFE was playing on tv when i was doing this request


----------



## Creator (Mar 27, 2008)

_*REPOSTING REQUEST AFTER 5 DAYS EXACTLY. *_

Can i get these two transparented. 


*Spoiler*: _Only Tsunade and Shizune please_ 





Characters section in the beginning of Volume 41





*Spoiler*: _Only Tsunade Shizune and Tonton please_ 





Characters section in the beginning of Volume 41





*Spoiler*: _Only Tsunade and the chair shes sitting on please_ 





Characters section in the beginning of Volume 41




If i can only have two, can i only get the first two please. 

Please and thank you.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 27, 2008)

Creator said:


> _*REPOSTING REQUEST AFTER 5 DAYS EXACTLY. *_
> 
> Can i get these two transparented.
> 
> ...


okay, I said I would so let me start.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 28, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 credit shop, rep


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 28, 2008)

Creator said:


> _*REPOSTING REQUEST AFTER 5 DAYS EXACTLY. *_
> 
> Can i get these two transparented.
> 
> ...






Credit shop, rep.

last one is coming sometime today.


----------



## Juice (Mar 28, 2008)

*Mine was not done like Creators*


Can I get this Transparent, and resized to a senior member sig, also a avy Size 150 x 150 



Thank you.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 28, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> *Mine was not done like Creators*
> 
> 
> Can I get this Transparent, and resized to a senior member sig, also a avy Size 150 x 150
> ...



okay, lol, . Did you want the black bar thingy kept, or removed?


----------



## Juice (Mar 28, 2008)

Removed please.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 28, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Removed please.





 now I can finally go get something to eat. Any questions, comments, concerns can be PM'ed since I'll be AFK nao.


----------



## Juice (Mar 28, 2008)

I loves it thanks.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 28, 2008)

Please make Kakashi transparent and not bigger than sig limits. A matching avatar would be good as well.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 28, 2008)

eh raiden, can you rep me nao for that request 2 weeks ago? I'll work on yours btw.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 28, 2008)

Taken care of. Sorry about that, and thanks.


----------



## kimber abarai (Mar 28, 2008)

okay here be the sig.
and transparent i just want tenten and the words
size it for my sig



And this one for my avy
i just want his full head and collar
not transparent just a borderthe color of his hair.

... and if you can write rock lee in the left corner


thank you so much.
Will probably be back tomaro night
Will rep.
-kimber


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 28, 2008)

Rocklee~girl said:


> okay here be the sig.
> and transparent i just want tenten and the words
> size it for my sig
> 
> ...



Will do


----------



## Homura (Mar 28, 2008)

Just taking a little break, but when I get back all your requests are belong to me


----------



## Soldier (Mar 28, 2008)

Can i just have the girl and the bubbles/bird things?
and can it be resized with a black border. and an ava please!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 28, 2008)

*Rocklee~girl*









Anju said:


> Can i just have the girl and the bubbles/bird things?
> and can it be resized with a black border. and an ava please!



I'll do yours now...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 28, 2008)

Here you go Anju 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Mar 29, 2008)

can i get these 2 done?

1:
image: 

2.
image: 

can i get this maybe 800x600?


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 29, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Just taking a little break, but when I get back all your requests are belong to me



Good to know. For a moment there, I was starting to think that you were dead 

I'll take care of your request CrimsonWolf 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 29, 2008)

request:


Cut out ino and sakura into two separate pics. do not resize.

Thanks a lot (:


----------



## Jackal (Mar 29, 2008)

i just need them transparent, oh and could you put a border around the second one? much obliged.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 29, 2008)

Ino♥ said:


> request:
> 
> 
> Cut out ino and sakura into two separate pics. do not resize.
> ...



I'll do yours...


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Mar 29, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Good to know. For a moment there, I was starting to think that you were dead
> 
> I'll take care of your request CrimsonWolf
> 
> ...



could i get them 400x500 pixels? lol those are kinda big but thank you for doing my request.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 29, 2008)

*Ino♥*



I couldn't take out Sakura's arm so i hope this is still alright


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 29, 2008)

Jackal said:


> i just need them transparent, oh and could you put a border around the second one? much obliged.



Will start yours now...



Here you are


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 29, 2008)

Here, i resized it for you CrimsonWolf


----------



## kimber abarai (Mar 29, 2008)

sorry
but the tenten wasnt a good match.
I just want lee.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 29, 2008)

CrimsonWolf said:


> could i get them 400x500 pixels? lol those are kinda big but thank you for doing my request.



But you requested them to be 800x600 

Anyway,  I just did the fox one that Fox didn't do.


----------



## Q45 (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't resize


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Fox (:


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Mar 29, 2008)

'Eeey, Tousen's. 

Wondering if someone could make


transparent, and if they could get rid of the text. Probably needs to be resized.


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 30, 2008)

new day (:

*Spoiler*: __ 









remove grey pls (:


----------



## Mellie (Mar 30, 2008)

transparent


----------



## Akira (Mar 30, 2008)

Can anyone resize this to fit into the sig space?

Thanks!


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 30, 2008)

*@ Q45 ...*



*@ Christ_On_A_2x4 ...*



*@ Ino♥ ...*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ KakashiSenseiFangirl ...*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*@ Fenrir ...*


----------



## Mellie (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks bear
already rep'd u


----------



## Harley Quinn (Mar 30, 2008)

I want pretty much anything roughly below this line:

So all the gray and the white from behind his leg and under his arm.

If you need more details just tell me. ^^


----------



## fraj (Mar 30, 2008)

Yuuko said:


> I want pretty much anything roughly below this line:
> 
> So all the gray and the white from behind his leg and under his arm.
> 
> If you need more details just tell me. ^^



Ill take care of this


----------



## Akira (Mar 30, 2008)

> Done, just waiting for you to turn off your sig off



Huh?
(I'm a noob at this stuff)


----------



## Q45 (Mar 30, 2008)

^^Turn off you sig!...And then he'll do your request

Anyway thanks Bear Walken, I think I rep you already, if I didn't let me know!


----------



## Harley Quinn (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks. **


----------



## Mukiru (Mar 30, 2008)

CAN YOU MAKE THIS FOR ME...


here it is same size just make it transparent and if you can wright Yondaime Hokage in any nice way if cant its ok thanks hope you make it...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 30, 2008)

mdmy23 said:


> CAN YOU MAKE THIS FOR ME...
> 
> 
> here it is same size just make it transparent and if you can wright Yondaime Hokage in any nice way if cant its ok thanks hope you make it...



I'll do yours right now...


----------



## Mukiru (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks man I hope i can make more further requests for you


----------



## Mukiru (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey i just want to ask if i can be an employee and if you can give me the application in how to make it ... Please

Thanks


----------



## mootz (Mar 31, 2008)

transparency ftw



please


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 31, 2008)

need these to images put together(up and down)
and resized to 500x500.


*Spoiler*: __ 








rep as reward

thank you


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 31, 2008)

Transparency:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Love in the bottom panel


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 31, 2008)

mootz said:


> transparency ftw
> 
> 
> 
> please



I'll do yours...

Here you go  Added our logo in it (TTRS) for purposes so i hope it is alright!


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 31, 2008)

Could somebody make an avy with Hinata's face?


----------



## mootz (Mar 31, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'll do yours...
> 
> Here you go  Added our logo in it (TTRS) for purposes so i hope it is alright!



thanks, the logo saves me remembering to put it in my sig

and i will pay you as soon as my ability to is here.


----------



## fraj (Mar 31, 2008)

Neji Hyuuga said:


> need these to images put together(up and down)
> and resized to 500x500.
> 
> 
> ...



What exactly do you want? Explain a little


----------



## fraj (Mar 31, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Transparency:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ill do yours for now





gabzilla said:


> Could somebody make an avy with Hinata's face?




Yours next gab


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 31, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do yours for now



Actually I just wanted a cut out of Love.


----------



## fraj (Mar 31, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Actually I just wanted a cut out of Love.



Who is love? the guy in the middle? with the big bush of hair? and turn off your sig


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 31, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Yours next gab



 Thank you


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 31, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Who is love? the guy in the middle? with the big bush of hair? and turn off your sig



Yup that guy.


----------



## fraj (Mar 31, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Yup that guy.



I knew it but I was pretending not to know it 


and turn off sig again mister


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 31, 2008)

l.frajosg.ll. said:


> What exactly do you want? Explain a little



put the two pics togethers.

the first one on top and then put the second on bottom. then make them into one pic instead of two.

and resize to 500x500


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 31, 2008)

just Orihime, sig sized please


----------



## fraj (Mar 31, 2008)

Neji Hyuuga said:


> put the two pics togethers.
> 
> the first one on top and then put the second on bottom. then make them into one pic instead of two.
> 
> and resize to 500x500







Espada said:


> just Orihime, sig sized please



You next


----------



## Jackal (Mar 31, 2008)

i need you to make this transparent, and could you cut out everyone else besides the guy holding the sign? sig sized please. sig sized as well.


----------



## fraj (Mar 31, 2008)

Jackal said:


> i need you to make this transparent, and could you cut out everyone else besides the guy holding the sign? sig sized please. sig sized as well.


----------



## Jackal (Mar 31, 2008)

thank you +rep.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 31, 2008)

l.frajosg.ll. said:


> You next



im sorry but its kinda wrong can you please switch the pages around.


----------



## fraj (Mar 31, 2008)

Neji Hyuuga said:


> im sorry but its kinda wrong can you please switch the pages around.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 31, 2008)

thank you. i already rep'd you


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 31, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I knew it but I was pretending not to know it
> 
> 
> and turn off sig again mister



Thanks. And I finally remembered to turn off my sig


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 31, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> You next



thanks, you're awesome


----------



## Mukiru (Mar 31, 2008)

Well here's an offer 

If you can remove the background and make it transparent




If cant just do this, same size just make it transparent.....




But I hope you can make The first one Thanks again.....


----------



## Harley Quinn (Mar 31, 2008)

No resize please.
Thanks. ^^


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 31, 2008)

Yuuko said:


> No resize please.
> Thanks. ^^



I'll do yours 


Here ya go


----------



## Mukiru (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks I forgot, K i removed it

Can you  make it already?


Please!!!


----------



## Spike (Apr 1, 2008)

I want only the guy please.

Many thanks!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 1, 2008)

Spike said:


> I want only the guy please.
> 
> Many thanks!



Is this alright?


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 1, 2008)

Fox were you able to make it?


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 1, 2008)

mdmy23 said:


> Thanks I forgot, K i removed it
> 
> Can you  make it already?
> 
> ...



Oh ... uh ... I wasn't planning on doing it. I just wanted you to remove your sigs before you got carried away with it 


But I'll do it anyways. I'll have it up tomorrow.


----------



## Spike (Apr 1, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Is this alright?



Would you mind making it without the letters and no resizing?

Thank you!


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 1, 2008)

Well sorry about that..... I totally forgot about it I was just wondering if you can make it now or maybe later cause i really need to use it for something if not its ok....

I'll just try to make excuses.....


----------



## Tousen (Apr 1, 2008)

Spike said:


> Would you mind making it without the letters and no resizing?
> 
> Thank you!



Actually the best they can do is make the lettering smaller or put it somewhere else..That is our new company logo that we will be adding in all images. If you have any questions please PM me 




And please turn off your sig


----------



## Ino♥ (Apr 1, 2008)

what if we remove it


----------



## Tousen (Apr 1, 2008)

Well like i said before if you have any questions PM me but if you remove it you remove it. If we see that alot of peopel are removing it we will just throw it on the image somewhere


----------



## Akira (Apr 1, 2008)

My sig has been removed?


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 1, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> My sig has been removed?





Bear Walken said:


> *@ Fenrir ...*





*@ mdmy23 ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 





Obviously I found another picture with better quality to work with. From your post, the 2nd picture seemed like an alternate if the first couldn't be done. So if that's the case, which I hope it is. I won't bother with the 2nd pic since the first has been done. But if you want the 2nd pic. Holla at me


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 1, 2008)

hey can i have this resize to 125x125



and can you transparent this please



rep as your reward.

thank you for your time.


----------



## fraj (Apr 1, 2008)

Ino♥ said:


> what if we remove it



Well ino if you remove it you are basically removing a watermark and its a punishable act to remove ones watermark. So yeah you know what I mean

and neji i will do yours give me a minute


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Akira (Apr 1, 2008)

Bear Walken that is absolutely fantastic!
Thanks a lot+reps
(also sorry my utter noobness)


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 1, 2008)

Spike said:


> Would you mind making it without the letters and no resizing?
> 
> Thank you!



Can't take out the letters but i'll see what i can do with the other things...

It doesn't come out as good when it isn't resized...


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 1, 2008)

thxs frajosg, i got to wait until later today to rep you


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 1, 2008)

@Bear Walken

Thanks for making it.....  Ill rep you later on the day 

Thanks again


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 1, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Please make Kakashi transparent and not bigger than sig limits. A matching avatar would be good as well.






Okay, so this is it. I wasn't able to remove the fence, since it would leave a gray bar on Kakashi's leg (or require me to do a reconstruction,  which I can't do and is not expected to be done here in TTRS). Any questions/concerns or comments can be posted.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 1, 2008)

Nae'blis - do not forget the logo


----------



## Knight (dupe) (Apr 1, 2008)

I need stark to be transparent (the guy scratching his hair)


----------



## Masurao (Apr 1, 2008)

Could someone make me a transparent resized pic of this for my sig? Thanks.


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 1, 2008)

yo zal stop reuqesting in two shops... its kind of annoying and waste of peoples' time and spam...


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 2, 2008)

Zal?onzo said:


> I need stark to be transparent (the guy scratching his hair)



You need a minimum of 50 post to make a request. 



-CALAMITY- said:


> Could someone make me a transparent resized pic of this for my sig? Thanks.



*Here you go ...*





Uchiha Sasuke said:


> yo zal stop reuqesting in two shops... its kind of annoying and waste of peoples' time and spam...



He doesn't have the minimum 50 posts to make a request in this shop. So you can take it in your shop.  Of course if he somehow gains another 25 posts over night & I see that his request is still unfulfilled in your shop. I may come in for the last minute snatch & do it myself. Nothing personal, just business. 

Now then, about your sig


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry about the delay..sig removed.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 2, 2008)

i need a transparent of this pic plz


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 2, 2008)

♥ Angel ♥ said:


> i need a transparent of this pic plz



sure, I'll do it.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 2, 2008)

thnx


----------



## fraj (Apr 2, 2008)

♥ Angel ♥ said:


> thnx



Can you turn off sig please in both ocasscions. Or your request wont be posted


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 2, 2008)

Can somebody make the girl and the boy transparent for the sign and an avy with her face? 

*is shot*


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 2, 2008)

♥ Angel ♥ said:


> thnx



sig please


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 2, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Can somebody make the girl and the boy transparent for the sign and an avy with her face?
> 
> *is shot*


Sure thing .


----------



## Velvet (Apr 2, 2008)

sorry :sweat its off


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 2, 2008)

♥ Angel ♥ said:


> sorry :sweat its off


----------



## Velvet (Apr 2, 2008)

thnx


----------



## Harley Quinn (Apr 2, 2008)

Request for preferably Nae'blis or Bear Walken ^^

So my request is kind of big, but shouldn't be so difficult. >>
I would like this picture:

Transparent, all of them.
There are places where the color goes out of the lines and I would like that too.
Also, please no resizing.

Double reps for whoever does it. ^^


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 2, 2008)

Request.


*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 



*SIZE: 125 x 125*





*SIZE: 100 x 100*





*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 



*SIZE: 500 x 300 or whatever...*





*SIZE: 500 x 300*


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 2, 2008)

Request-o 



Please and thank you.


----------



## Knight (dupe) (Apr 2, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> yo zal stop reuqesting in two shops... its kind of annoying and waste of peoples' time and spam...



no i deleted that request so i could post here...

so could someone do my request?

--

I need stark to be transparent (the guy scratching his hair)


----------



## fraj (Apr 2, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Request for preferably Nae'blis or Bear Walken ^^
> 
> So my request is kind of big, but shouldn't be so difficult. >>
> I would like this picture:
> ...







Pai Napple said:


> Request.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avy_
> ...



We do only transparencies - move your request to another shop please and also turn off your sig please.



Isuzu said:


> Request-o
> 
> 
> 
> Please and thank you.








Zalƒonzo said:


> no i deleted that request so i could post here...
> 
> so could someone do my request?
> 
> ...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 2, 2008)

Zal?onzo said:


> no i deleted that request so i could post here...
> 
> so could someone do my request?
> 
> ...





Do we have to explain it again? You have to have 50+ posts to request here


----------



## Knight (dupe) (Apr 2, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Do we have to explain it again? You have to have 50+ posts to request here



Can there not be an exception?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 2, 2008)

Zal?onzo said:


> Can there not be an exception?



.... 

Rules are rules

Turn off sig....

@frajosg - be more observant


----------



## Knight (dupe) (Apr 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Oh sorry I kinda forgot to check his number of posts..... I did it anyways.........



So do I get the render anyways?


----------



## fraj (Apr 2, 2008)

Zal?onzo said:


> So do I get the render anyways?



look at my previous posts on this page- you will find yours done
and turn off your sig please


----------



## Knight (dupe) (Apr 2, 2008)

Light at some parts but its fine


----------



## Roy (Apr 2, 2008)

can someone please render this? it doesn't really matter who it is as long as they do a good job 

will rep


----------



## Tousen (Apr 2, 2008)

Zal?onzo said:


> I need stark to be transparent (the guy scratching his hair)





Bear Walken said:


> You need a minimum of 50 post to make a request.



This is very True 



Zal?onzo said:


> I need stark to be transparent (the guy scratching his hair)



did you know you posted this within a day difference






FoxSpirit said:


> Do we have to explain it again? You have to have 50+ posts to request here







Zal?onzo said:


> Can there not be an exception?



And why in gods name would we give you an exception?



FoxSpirit said:


> ....
> 
> Rules are rules
> 
> ...



Yes frag be more observant 




ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> look at my previous posts on this page- you will find yours done
> and turn off your sig please



Actually next time I would prefer you delete the image



Zal?onzo said:


> Light at some parts but its fine



You gotta be kidding me. You broke three rules got your image and you still have the nerve to comment on the image


*Can Someone Explain To Me How This Guy Broke Three Rules And Still Got His Request Done?*


----------



## Harley Quinn (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you ılı.frajosg.lıl. ^^
But could you take out all the white between their legs?


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 2, 2008)

I can't see who is who.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 2, 2008)

Zal?onzo said:


> Can there not be an exception?



Not only were you given one in the other shop. But they also finished it. 



Roy said:


> can someone please render this? it doesn't really matter who it is as long as they do a good job
> 
> will rep



Here you go ...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Man that hair of his.


----------



## Junas (Apr 2, 2008)

*Sig request...*
*Size:* Can you have this within sig limits for regular members, not senior?
Please make this transparent leaving only Mukuro, the blood, and the black background _intact_. Reps and Credit to anyone!


----------



## Saito (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry guys about not completing my other requests, I was just busy 


Mukuro Rokudo said:


> *Sig request...*
> *Size:* Have this within sig limits for regular members, not senior.
> Please make this transparent leaving only Mukuro, the blood, and the black background _intact_. Reps and Credit to anyone!


In on it.


----------



## Saito (Apr 2, 2008)

*Mukuro:*


----------



## Junas (Apr 2, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Mukuro:*



Thanks Saito! Once I become a senior member, I'll come back and request for another one like this...  +reps....


----------



## Roy (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks bear walken


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 2, 2008)

Pai Napple said:


> Request.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avy_
> ...





ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> We do only transparencies - move your request to another shop please and also turn off your sig please.



Head over to our partners in crime, The Curry + Vervex + Friends Happy Shoppe!. They do avy/sigs request.


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 3, 2008)

I have request here ....





I want you to resize it to 528x432 pixels and if you can remove the background and make it transparent...

Thanks....


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 3, 2008)

@Nae'blis: are you still doing my request?


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 3, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> @Nae'blis: are you still doing my request?



Yes, I was able to complete it, but had to start over again because I messed up in saving it.  gomen ne. What I was able to save was what I saved first, which were avatars. The rest unfortunately has to come after my classes are finished today ( ~3.5 hours from now).


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 3, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Yes, I was able to complete it, but had to start over again because I messed up in saving it.  gomen ne. What I was able to save was what I saved first, which were avatars. The rest unfortunately has to come after my classes are finished today ( ~3.5 hours from now).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I can wait, don't worry.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 3, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> We do only transparencies - move your request to another shop please and also turn off your sig please.



Turn off my sig.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Apr 3, 2008)

Could someone please help me out with my request on the last page?
It wasn't entirely completed. >>


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 3, 2008)

Is anybody gonna do my request......


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 3, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> @Nae'blis: are you still doing my request?





gabzilla said:


> I can wait, don't worry.


, I loved this image soo much I nearly wept. pek


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 3, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Could someone please help me out with my request on the last page?
> It wasn't entirely completed. >>



okay, in a second.


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 3, 2008)

@Nae'blis

If you still can, can you do it ?  If not I can wait...


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 3, 2008)

*Chrome*:




mdmy23 said:


> Well here's an offer
> 
> If you can remove the background and make it transparent
> 
> ...


This one? The first image was completed by Bear, and I could probably get the last one done either today or tomorrow.

Please remember to disable sigs when posting a request here.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks, sorry to be a pain.


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 3, 2008)

I want you to do the latest one 
this......



then resize it just like what i posted on the very top of the page..


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 3, 2008)

Are you going to do it?


----------



## Jackal (Apr 3, 2008)

mdmy, calm down. they'll get to you.

i need a request as well. i need this picture to be transparent, and made a bit larger for my sig, and i need the head to be an avatar with a border around it please. rep will be rewarded.


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 3, 2008)

k ill wait...


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry to bump in at such a busy time in the thread. 

But I'd like this to be transparent:


Just the first panel of the page, please. Cut out both of them _and_ the "kiss" bubble. Lastly, please scale it down 60%. Thanks!

Oh, yes, and I'd like to have it cropped as closely as possible, so the image size is as smallest can be. What I mean by this is that, I don't want, like, 20 vertical pixels of nothingness, I want all of the transparent part to be as small as possible. Thanks. I hope you understood that, if you didn't please tell me and I'll explain.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 4, 2008)

Jackal said:


> mdmy, calm down. they'll get to you.
> 
> i need a request as well. i need this picture to be transparent, and made a bit larger for my sig, and i need the head to be an avatar with a border around it please. rep will be rewarded.



You mean your avy image ? 



Aishiteru said:


> Sorry to bump in at such a busy time in the thread.
> 
> But I'd like this to be transparent:
> 
> ...



Here you go, I hope  ...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AlexForest9 (Apr 4, 2008)

Link: Link



Pic: Cut out Ryuk and if u can get rid of the death note on his shirt so he's just a plane shinigami.


Size: keep it the same.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 4, 2008)

i need a tranparent of this image but could the size stay the same + avi  plz


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 4, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> You mean your avy image ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeeee!!!!! pek pek pek

ARIGATO GOZAIMASU.

*+rep for you. <3333333*


----------



## Tousen (Apr 4, 2008)

mdmy23 said:


> I have request here ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mdmy23 said:


> Is anybody gonna do my request......





mdmy23 said:


> @Nae'blis
> 
> If you still can, can you do it ?  If not I can wait...





mdmy23 said:


> I want you to do the latest one
> this......
> 
> 
> ...





mdmy23 said:


> Are you going to do it?





mdmy23 said:


> *k ill wait...*



*There is a good chance you will wait another 2-3 days since i am not permitting anyone to do this request till monday. IF anyone has any questions or concerns. Please send me a PM

Thank You

*


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 4, 2008)

Veyerus said:


> Link: Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...





♥ Angel ♥ said:


> i need a tranparent of this image but could the size stay the same + avi  plz



okay, Nae'blis on the job.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 4, 2008)

thnx Nae'blis


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 4, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> , I loved this image soo much I nearly wept. pek



Pretty, isn't it? 

Thanks


----------



## AlexForest9 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Nae'blis.


----------



## Dre (Apr 4, 2008)

*Size: I'm not really sure what size but small enough to fit in my sig but not too small with just Yoruichi standing up in it none of the text.*


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 4, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> Request.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avy_
> ...






.......


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








hey can u get rid of the background for me thanks


----------



## Louchan (Apr 4, 2008)

I would like this image with a transparent background without ruining it's high quality, please.
Remove that blue-green stuff in the background as well.


----------



## fraj (Apr 4, 2008)

Dre said:


> *Size: I'm not really sure what size but small enough to fit in my sig but not too small with just Yoruichi standing up in it none of the text.*



I do it I tells ya....





Hibari Kyoya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you next





Louchan said:


> I would like this image with a transparent background without ruining it's high quality, please.
> Remove that blue-green stuff in the background as well.



you next



*I wanna do more!!!*


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 4, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> .......



Chin up dude. Bear's on it


----------



## Velvet (Apr 4, 2008)

still waiting


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 4, 2008)

Stock: New opening
Size: Large as possible within sig limits
Comments: Destroy the background, leave the Alexiel intact


----------



## fraj (Apr 4, 2008)

♥ Angel ♥ said:


> still waiting



What the hell!! stop complaning all the time. You are getting something free done. It has been promised to be done it will be done. And I dont think this request being done is gonna have a major change to your life 

So wait for it


----------



## King (Apr 4, 2008)

Link

I only want the design in the picture. Thank you in advance.


----------



## fraj (Apr 4, 2008)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Stock: New opening
> Size: Large as possible within sig limits
> Comments: Destroy the background, leave the Alexiel intact



Ill do your first

Here you are'


----------



## Mellie (Apr 4, 2008)

transparent no need to resize


----------



## fraj (Apr 4, 2008)

King said:


> Link
> 
> I only want the design in the picture. Thank you in advance.



Here you are





KakashiSenseiFangirl said:


> transparent no need to resize



You next


----------



## Mellie (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks
and i rep'd u


----------



## Masurao (Apr 4, 2008)

Can I get a transparent of Lelouch here for my sig...get all of his body/cape...resize if necassary. Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Apr 4, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Can I get a transparent of Lelouch here for my sig...get all of his body/cape...resize if necassary. Thanks.



yea sure ill do it


----------



## ?verity (Apr 4, 2008)

Can you just transparent the white spaces by the people? Thanks credit and rep. (And can you give me the picture without spoiler tags my computer cant show whats in spoiler tags recently sorry)


----------



## fraj (Apr 4, 2008)

Konan_sama said:


> Can you just transparent the white spaces by the people? Thanks credit and rep. (And can you give me the picture without spoiler tags my computer cant show whats in spoiler tags recently sorry)



Yea sure ill do it. And once you have saved the image just post here telling me that you have done it and then after that I will spoiler tag the image


----------



## Masurao (Apr 4, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> yea sure ill do it



Thanks man. Unfortunatley I can't rep you now since I already have earlier. Need to spread rep around more. Credit given for now.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 4, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I do it I tells ya....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks alot rep comin in a few hours or so!


----------



## fraj (Apr 4, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Thanks man. Unfortunatley I can't rep you now since I already have earlier. Need to spread rep around more. Credit given for now.



Turn off your sig please



Hibari Kyoya said:


> thanks alot rep comin in a few hours or so!




And you too please


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 4, 2008)

*@ Bolt Crank .......*

The small fries ...

*Spoiler*: __ 











I was fucking around with the first image.




The big fishes .......

*Spoiler*: __ 









Couldn't cut out the letters & box number in the first pic. On the 2nd pic I left out the red tube that goes upwards. 


Oh yah, next time. Read the rules, 2 images per request. But since you've been waiting for 2-3 days or whatever, mainly because of confusion on what exactly was it that you wanted. I made the cuts to all of them. Next time I won't be so generous  ... or will I ?


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Apr 4, 2008)

*I got a request. I was told by Vervex that I was allowed to get the image vervex colored for me transparent here, and that is what I want 



Alright, I want the shadow under him left there, but not the slant in the corner. Also, I want what he says on it to stay there, so keep the word bubble and I want the text that is on it saying that Vervex and everything did it left on it as well, thank you very much ^_^*


----------



## fraj (Apr 4, 2008)

Sakura~Renge said:


> *I got a request. I was told by Vervex that I was allowed to get the image vervex colored for me transparent here, and that is what I want
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I want the shadow under him left there, but not the slant in the corner. Also, I want what he says on it to stay there, so keep the word bubble and I want the text that is on it saying that Vervex and everything did it left on it as well, thank you very much ^_^*



ill do this


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 4, 2008)

Raiden, you know I completed your Kakashi request a couple of pages back, right?


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Apr 4, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ill do this



*Thank you very much 
+rep and credit ^^*


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok so can I have it resized so it fits in my sig and I just want it with sasuke and itachi and the "POKE" bubble. And can I have it bordered please? Thanks.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Raiden, you know I completed your Kakashi request a couple of pages back, right?



Sure


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 4, 2008)

Taira said:


> Ok so can I have it resized so it fits in my sig and I just want it with sasuke and itachi and the "POKE" bubble. And can I have it bordered please? Thanks.



*Finished ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 





Hope the border I used is okay.






Raiden said:


> Sure



Does that mean you no longer want the gif of the chibi akatsuki done ?


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Apr 5, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> On it & if you wish to see the finished result. You best turn that sig off



 OMIGAWD thanx for the advice.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Apr 5, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Finished ...*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 awesome! thanks! and thank you for sending the message cuz I expected a whole nother post lolsz. +rep and credit


----------



## Ino♥ (Apr 5, 2008)

matsumoto out please. thanks (:


----------



## fraj (Apr 5, 2008)

Ino♥ said:


> matsumoto out please. thanks (:



sure ill do it


----------



## Soldier (Apr 5, 2008)

Hiiiii!

*Spoiler*: __ 





Can you make this a transparent backround and take out the fox girl?[so that it's just the guy?]
oh and a plain black border  [if it needs to be resized, can you go ahead and go that too please? Thanks!


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 5, 2008)

Anju said:


> Hiiiii!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Here you go  ......


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 5, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ Bolt Crank .......*
> 
> The small fries ...
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! 




> Couldn't cut out the letters & box number in the first pic. On the 2nd pic I left out the red tube that goes upwards.[/SPOILER]


Don't worry. ^^


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 5, 2008)

Double post...




> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yah, next time. Read the rules, 2 images per request. But since you've been waiting for 2-3 days or whatever, mainly because of confusion on what exactly was it that you wanted. I made the cuts to all of them. Next time I won't be so generous  ... or will I ?



You will.


----------



## Soldier (Apr 5, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Here you go  ......



Thank you so much!
cred, rep all that jazz is given


----------



## ?verity (Apr 5, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Yea sure ill do it. And once you have saved the image just post here telling me that you have done it and then after that I will spoiler tag the image



Got it. Thanks frajosg! Cred and rep~

Heres another quick transparency. Just leave Luffy Zoro and what Zoro is saying. Cred and rep


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 5, 2008)

can you get rid of the background and make me and ava out of it?!X3
150x150.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Does that mean you no longer want the gif of the chibi akatsuki done ?



It's okay. I'll just take the Kakashi set from Nae'blis


----------



## Serp (Apr 5, 2008)

Please may I have this image done plz.

I would like The back ground and Suzaku removed (the brown haired guy) and the remained of the background cropped.  thanks in advance.
Serp.


----------



## Saito (Apr 5, 2008)

Im on it Konan, Revy and Serp ;D

@Serp: Turn off your sig please.


----------



## Saito (Apr 5, 2008)

*Konan_sama:*
*Revy:*
*Serp:*


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank u Saito.<3


----------



## Serp (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you Saito


----------



## Ironhide (Apr 6, 2008)

Can I get this transparent leaving Kakashi and Sakumo


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 6, 2008)

Transparencies of these images please.  Thanks.


----------



## Freiza (Apr 6, 2008)

Transparent, and sig sized.


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 6, 2008)

Well sorry if i put to much trouble in my last posts and you said that you guys might do it on a monday so its monday so i hope you can make it ")


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 6, 2008)

*@ Jadrick ...*

*Spoiler*: __ 







I did my best with their feet. They were too blurry to make out. I left it as is because it's already sig size. 

EDIT:

I missed a few spots around the hair. So I deleted the earlier version. I made the cuts & fixed one of the foot that looked more like a box.  




*@ ghstwrld ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Next time read the rules please. 2 images per request. But since I'm a nice guy I let it go.  





*@ Freiza ...*


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello, sorry for bumping in, but I'm having a bit of a problem.

I requested a transparent image a few days ago. Seeing as the images were hosted on ImageShack, I didn't put it on my own server and now I can't see the pictures. I don't know if it's just my computer or what, but I can't see the pictures.

This was my request:



Aishiteru said:


> Sorry to bump in at such a busy time in the thread.
> 
> But I'd like this to be transparent:
> 
> ...




And this was your response:



Bear Walken said:


> You mean your avy image ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Help? Perhaps you still have my image saved on your computer? Sorry, next time, I'll always save the picture and put it on my Photobucket or something.

Thanks.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 6, 2008)

Can I have this one image transparent and smaller please, and also remove the cat and the bubbles and text, Thank you!


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 6, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Hello, sorry for bumping in, but I'm having a bit of a problem.
> 
> I requested a transparent image a few days ago. Seeing as the images were hosted on ImageShack, I didn't put it on my own server and now I can't see the pictures. I don't know if it's just my computer or what, but I can't see the pictures.
> 
> ...



Aw shit, sorry about that. I usually delete images a day or 2, from my imageshack/photobucket/tinypic account, after the requester has acknowledged that they've seen it. Imageshack/photobucket/etc. tend to get on my ass about the bandwidth being exceeded.

Since it was a easy cut. I'll have the replacement up in a few minutes. 

No need to rep since it's just the same image being cut. 

Back in a few ... 

EDIT: 

Here you go ...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Added bonus, on the house ...


----------



## Usagi (Apr 7, 2008)

RESIZE TO: 285 x 400 ...or somewhere around there. 
Etc: Pretty simple, just Rei and Asuka plz.

cred+rep <3
thank youuuu~


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 7, 2008)

*@ Tara ...*



*@ Usagi ...*


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm back!

Gots another request Bear!



Yah so I just want naruto and nothing else. And can it be bordered again like the last one? Thanks


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 7, 2008)

Taira said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Gots another request Bear!
> 
> ...



Here you go


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Apr 7, 2008)

Woo!  thanks again. +rep and credit


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 7, 2008)

Well i want to request and i wont do anything bad like last time...





well same size just make  it transparent and if you can make an avatar please do....

Thanks and i promise i will give some rep and credit....


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 7, 2008)

Same size, I just want the Demoman and his yellow dot behind him visable. Red gets the transparency please.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 7, 2008)

mdmy23 said:


> Well i want to request and i wont do anything bad like last time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Robotkiller said:


> Same size, I just want the Demoman and his yellow dot behind him visable. Red gets the transparency please.



please disable sigs.

okay, just after I upload this image.


----------



## Cloud (Apr 7, 2008)

Can some one photoshop 


*Spoiler*: _these two together?_ 





and





Por favor. Plese pm it to me. Rep will be given.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 7, 2008)

angel,


*robot*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2008)

thnx Nae`blis   its perfect   love you   +rep


----------



## Countach (Apr 7, 2008)

same size just cut it


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jessie (Apr 7, 2008)

Can you make this pic invisible and so it fits with sig requirements please

*Spoiler*: __ 







And this pic, same but for an avy please



Many thanks


----------



## fraj (Apr 7, 2008)

Countach said:


> same size just cut it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I am not it sir!!





Jessie said:


> Can you make this pic invisible and so it fits with sig requirements please
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




you next


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## King (Apr 7, 2008)

Can I get this done, please, with the whole thing and the four lines coming out of it?

Pique to get his chance

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fraj (Apr 7, 2008)

King said:


> Can I get this done, please, with the whole thing and the four lines coming out of it?
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Ill do this


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 7, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Aw shit, sorry about that. I usually delete images a day or 2, from my imageshack/photobucket/tinypic account, after the requester has acknowledged that they've seen it. Imageshack/photobucket/etc. tend to get on my ass about the bandwidth being exceeded.
> 
> Since it was a easy cut. I'll have the replacement up in a few minutes.
> 
> ...



Aww~ 

Thanks so much!  

I'll rep you anyway. <3


----------



## Freiza (Apr 8, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ Freiza ...*


oh shi- thanks. i'll rep you when i can, but for now ill tell someone else too.

EDIT: can some one delete the background and make it an avvy?

the gun in hand, his head and the surprise marks?
senior size and reg member size.

in fact since i took the smaller version..it looks like you can get some torso?


----------



## Jackal (Apr 8, 2008)

i need the flag transparant and i need a cutout of his head and some of his shoulders in a black border for avy please. oh, and you also make at more of a sig size?


----------



## fraj (Apr 8, 2008)

Freiza said:


> oh shi- thanks. i'll rep you when i can, but for now ill tell someone else too.
> 
> EDIT: can some one delete the background and make it an avvy?
> 
> ...



Ill do this first


----------



## King (Apr 8, 2008)

@frajosg. Thanks, I'll rep you when I can. "I must spread some reputation around" first.


----------



## fraj (Apr 8, 2008)

King said:


> @frajosg. Thanks, I'll rep you when I can. "I must spread some reputation around" first.



Its alright your welcome. can you turn off your sig please


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2008)

Please make this transprent. A matching avatar would also be good


----------



## Saito (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll do it Raiden, but turn off your sig first.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2008)

*turns off*


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 8, 2008)

So Raiden, about that Kakashi set...


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2008)

Lol 

Yeah, I'll use that later. Can you still post it though?


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 8, 2008)

lol, you're really reluctant to rep me eh.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2008)

I was going to give it to you after 

Thanks anyway, Nae


----------



## Saito (Apr 8, 2008)

*Raiden:*

*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks, Saito


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 8, 2008)

Im not really pleased with the quality of this pic but I couldnt find a better one. If you have a better pic of Archer's UBW you can use it.

Crop him and write the following with a somewhat simular text near it/on it.


make it a size to make it look less shitty quality but not too small


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 9, 2008)

Hopefully these are what you guys wanted.

*@ Jackal ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 







I added the border to the sig size version to compensate for the part where part of his right arm shield/??? is cut off.  




*@ Roy Mustang ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 











EDIT: Made the changes.

EDIT: Avy added.


----------



## Countach (Apr 9, 2008)

i would like the girl extracted please
please don't change the size

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 9, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Hopefully these are what you guys wanted.
> 
> *@ Jackal ...*
> 
> ...



I like the second one

but can you remove the sword in the backround and the text? thnx in advance


----------



## Saito (Apr 9, 2008)

Countach said:


> i would like the girl extracted please
> please don't change the size
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I'll do your request Countach, but turn off your sig first.


----------



## Jackal (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks bear, ill rep ya. but i have to spread some rep first.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 9, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sign and avy with their faces please?


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 9, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sign and avy with their faces please?



okay, just give me some time plox.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 9, 2008)

No problem


----------



## Saito (Apr 9, 2008)

*Countach:*


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 9, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Hopefully these are what you guys wanted.
> 
> *@ Jackal ...*
> 
> ...



thnx

but can I get an avatar aswell?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 9, 2008)

transparent +avi plz


----------



## Countach (Apr 9, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Countach:*



thanx, great job, rep 2marrow


----------



## fraj (Apr 9, 2008)

♥ Angel ♥ said:


> transparent +avi plz




*Spoiler*: __ 











Roy Mustang said:


> thnx
> 
> but can I get an avatar aswell?


----------



## Jimin (Apr 9, 2008)

Rep for just plain good work. A lot of good stuff here, Tousen.


----------



## Berry (Apr 9, 2008)

*Hello*​
*Sig:*

This image transparent *please*..



*Avatar*

This image transparent *please*..



Reps and cred to you!

Thank you very much!


----------



## fraj (Apr 9, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> *Hello*​
> *Sig:*
> 
> This image transparent *please*..
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 9, 2008)

avy please


avy

size: 150x150


----------



## fraj (Apr 9, 2008)

Neji Hyuuga said:


> avy please
> 
> 
> avy
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Totitos (Apr 9, 2008)

Stock: x

just get rid off the black backgorund. thanks


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 9, 2008)

l.frajosg.ll. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​



is it possible to get rid of those black lines?

and flip the avy so it looks like he standing up


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 9, 2008)

mdmy23 said:


> Well i want to request and i wont do anything bad like last time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 9, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sign and avy with their faces please?


I wasn't sure how to make the avatar. If you want something changed, or whatever, tell me and it will be done.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 10, 2008)

*Friendly reminder:*

Once you see that your request has been done. Save it to your comp & re-upload it onto your imageshack/photobucket/tinypic, etc. account. 

Some of us tend to delete these images once you've acknowledged that you've seen it. Which can be from a rep, post or just simply you using the image as your sig/avy. For the record, I usually delete them a day or two after the requester has picked it up/seen it.

That is all.


----------



## fraj (Apr 10, 2008)

Neji Hyuuga said:


> is it possible to get rid of those black lines?
> 
> and flip the avy so it looks like he standing up



The black line is the border and personally i think it looks badass with that border and sideways but if you want it flipped you will need to wait coz I am not at home at the moment. Ill do it once I get back home. I will edit this post so look out for it...


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 10, 2008)

l.frajosg.ll. said:


> The black line is the border and personally i think it looks badass with that border and sideways but if you want it flipped you will need to wait coz I am not at home at the moment. Ill do it once I get back home. I will edit this post so look out for it...



ohk please leave it sideway but i just dont like the black boarder.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 10, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Friendly reminder:*
> 
> Once you see that your request has been done. Save it to your comp & re-upload it onto your imageshack/photobucket/tinypic, etc. account.
> 
> ...



I wish you told be that before


----------



## Freiza (Apr 10, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Friendly reminder:*
> 
> Once you see that your request has been done. Save it to your comp & re-upload it onto your imageshack/photobucket/tinypic, etc. account.
> 
> ...


NOOOOO,
i couldn't save it..i was going to, today. 



Freiza said:


> oh shi- thanks. i'll rep you when i can, but for now ill tell someone else too.
> 
> EDIT: can some one delete the background and make it an avvy?
> 
> ...





ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do this first


thanks,but you took the surprise marks away..
if you could do it again,but this time leave the red background.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 10, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> I wasn't sure how to make the avatar. If you want something changed, or whatever, tell me and it will be done.



That's perfect  Thanks!


----------



## fraj (Apr 10, 2008)

Neji Hyuuga said:


> ohk please leave it sideway but i just dont like the black boarder.




*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## Kamina (Apr 10, 2008)

Make this transparant.


----------



## fraj (Apr 10, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Make this transparant.


----------



## Cair (Apr 10, 2008)

Do you think you could make this picture transparent?


----------



## fraj (Apr 10, 2008)

Ura Renge said:


> Do you think you could make this picture transparent?



Hell yea I can do it 
its me frajosg what you thinking asking me such questions?


----------



## Cair (Apr 10, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Hell yea I can do it
> its me frajosg what you thinking asking me such questions?



XDD 

I give reps n cred for it too.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 10, 2008)

l.frajosg.ll. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks

rep now


----------



## fraj (Apr 10, 2008)

Ura Renge said:


> XDD
> 
> I give reps n cred for it too.


----------



## Cair (Apr 10, 2008)

:WOW

Thankies! I'll use it when I get to 1,700 posts.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 10, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> I wish you told be that before





Freiza said:


> NOOOOO,
> i couldn't save it..i was going to, today.



Check the post where I posted up your requests. I re-hosted it, along with Jackal's War Machine request, after finding out that when I deleted it from my account. It was also deleted from your sig area.

See ...



Bear Walken said:


> Hopefully these are what you guys wanted.
> 
> *@ Jackal ...*
> 
> ...





Bear Walken said:


> *@ Freiza ...*


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 10, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Check the post where I posted up your requests. I re-hosted it, along with Jackal's War Machine request, after finding out that when I deleted it from my account. It was also deleted from your sig area.
> 
> See ...



alright thnx


----------



## Durge (Apr 10, 2008)

tranparence please.





~thanks


----------



## fraj (Apr 10, 2008)

Stephen Colbert said:


> tranparence please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did the request and once you turn off your sig I will post it . Deal?


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello~

I'm back again. 

I'd like this following image transparent, please. <3


Just to save me time with writing how I want it to be cut out, and you with reading long, confusing instructions, I made this image:


I would like the general area scribbled in red to be transparent and the square around the girl is how I want it to be cropped. I don't want the extra roses hanging off the side of the picture. I only want the one on her head and neck. Also, scale it down 50% please. <3 (The image I scribbled on is already 50%, but don't use the second image to make transparent. Thanks.)

Hope this is okay.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 10, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Hello~
> 
> I'm back again.
> 
> ...



Okay, I'm on it.  I appreciate your specifying the area.


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks! 

Sorry, I removed my siggy from that post.

Forgot. :sweat


*waits* :3


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


Can i please have this made transperant.


----------



## fraj (Apr 10, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 10, 2008)

My god you work fast


----------



## Freiza (Apr 11, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ Freiza ...*



Damn it                                     .




*Spoiler*: __ 









ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do this first



Thanks, though, could you redo it and leave the surprise marks there?


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 11, 2008)

Freiza said:


> Damn it                                     .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Odd. I'm looking at my imageshack account and it's there. 

Let me post up the link.



EDIT:

Piece of shit! I guess I have to reupload it. Wait a second .....

EDIT:



Photobucket never fails ... well this time they don't.


----------



## Durge (Apr 11, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I did the request and once you turn off your sig I will post it . Deal?



sorry           .


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 11, 2008)

150x150 transparent av, just of Sakura, and then the whole thing transparent, please remove the speech bubbles.

Thanks!


----------



## fraj (Apr 11, 2008)

Isuzu said:


> 150x150 transparent av, just of Sakura, and then the whole thing transparent, please remove the speech bubbles.
> 
> Thanks!



Ill take this on


*Spoiler*: __ 














Stephen Colbert said:


> sorry           .



Its alright you dont have to say sorry


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 11, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Hello~
> 
> I'm back again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 11, 2008)

^

Thanks so much!   

*+rep*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 11, 2008)

transparent + avi  pretty plz


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 11, 2008)

♥ Angel ♥ said:


> transparent + avi  pretty plz



okay, I'll get on it


----------



## Chlorine (Apr 11, 2008)

Transparent + Avi with this image please.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 11, 2008)

Please remember to disable sigs.


♥ Angel ♥ said:


> transparent + avi  pretty plz


----------



## Velvet (Apr 11, 2008)

thnx   +rep


----------



## Mellie (Apr 12, 2008)

transparent and no need to resize


----------



## Saito (Apr 12, 2008)

*KakashiSenseiFangirl:*

*Nezum¡:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Mellie (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks so much


----------



## Hentai (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello 

Request: 

I have already tried to make it transparent myself...but Photoshop cuts off the grey parts in the shadows too.

So i hope you might be able to help me

No resizing, only transparent.

Thanks


----------



## Saito (Apr 12, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Hello
> 
> Request:
> 
> ...


On it, I just need some time.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 12, 2008)

Saito said:


> On it, I just need some time.



No pressure

Take your time.


----------



## Saito (Apr 12, 2008)

*Kyuubi no Youko:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Spoiler*: _Version 1_ 








*Spoiler*: _Version 2_


----------



## Hentai (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2008)

Please make this transparent, no bigger than sig limits(not to small though), and a matching avatar would be great. Thanks :


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 12, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Please make this transparent, no bigger than sig limits(not to small though), and a matching avatar would be great. Thanks :



I actually have this on my computer, will up it when I get home.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 12, 2008)

Can I get this transparent? Biggest size possible for sig and matching avy too. Thanks.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 12, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Please make this transparent, no bigger than sig limits(not to small though), and a matching avatar would be great. Thanks :









~Shin~ said:


> Can I get this transparent? Biggest size possible for sig and matching avy too. Thanks.



okay, I'm on it.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 12, 2008)

Good stuff Nae'blis.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 12, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get this transparent? Biggest size possible for sig and matching avy too. Thanks.





credit shop, rep


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 12, 2008)

Back <3

Just need this transparent - and a senior avatar to match too, please. <3 Please rid it of the text, will probably need a slight resize.



Thanks pek


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 12, 2008)

Isuzu said:


> Back <3
> 
> Just need this transparent - and a senior avatar to match too, please. <3 Please rid it of the text, will probably need a slight resize.
> 
> ...


okay, just give me some time


----------



## Raiden (Apr 13, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> okay, I'm on it.




Good good...


----------



## Barry. (Apr 13, 2008)

Need some transparency help guys. I just want Ikki by himself, thats it.



Would be much appreciated


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Need some transparency help guys. I just want Ikki by himself, thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> Would be much appreciated


----------



## Barry. (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks. It looks great.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 13, 2008)

Transparency of Lisa on top panel

Oh yeah, i wonder if you could put the TTRS logo along the sword, if that's not too much to ask for


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Transparency of Lisa on top panel
> 
> Oh yeah, i wonder if you could put the TTRS logo along the sword, if that's not too much to ask for


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome, thanks frajosg I'll give you some rep as soon as I spread some out.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 13, 2008)

transparent of the image plz


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

♥ Angel ♥ said:


> transparent of the image plz


----------



## Velvet (Apr 13, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


>



thnx


----------



## Lord Bishop (Apr 13, 2008)

Transparent the white, please.


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

Lord Bishop said:


> Transparent the white, please.



ill do it for you


----------



## Yasashiku (Apr 13, 2008)

Link: Link to Yammy

Just make it transparent, thank you!


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 13, 2008)

Can I please get a transparent avatar made from this image.


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

Karma said:


> Can I please get a transparent avatar made from this image.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 13, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> *Spoiler*: __




Thanks a bunch and for the bonus cool looking one.


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

ANBU Shishiza said:


> Link: My first time
> 
> Just make it transparent, thank you!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 13, 2008)

Turn off your sig Karma...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 13, 2008)

Can someone turn this into a transparent sig and ava please? Reps are a given. Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Can someone turn this into a transparent sig and ava please? Reps are a given. Thanks.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 13, 2008)

DAMN!! Frajosg, thank you so very much!


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 13, 2008)

can i have a request and i wont force people to do it right away so here i have a request 


thanks in advance


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

mdmy23 said:


> can i have a request and i wont force people to do it right away so here i have a request
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks that was quick.....


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is allowed to double post but can you make it into transparent but if you cant its ok... 



Thanks in advance


----------



## mootz (Apr 14, 2008)

transparency please


----------



## fraj (Apr 14, 2008)

mootz said:


> transparency please


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 14, 2008)

transperancy + sig size



also transpearnt 150x150 avatar


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 14, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> transperancy + sig size
> 
> 
> 
> also transpearnt 150x150 avatar



Will do 


Here you go Roy Mustang!




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 14, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Will do
> 
> 
> Here you go Roy Mustang!
> ...



can I have the sig without the letters?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 14, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> can I have the sig without the letters?



Hmm... you'd have to discuss with Tousen about that because it is necessary to add it into each request...


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 14, 2008)

Isuzu said:


> Back <3
> 
> Just need this transparent - and a senior avatar to match too, please. <3 Please rid it of the text, will probably need a slight resize.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mellie (Apr 14, 2008)

transparent, no need to resize
transparent avatar 125x125


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 14, 2008)

matching set please =]


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 14, 2008)

KakashiSenseiFangirl said:


> transparent, no need to resize
> transparent avatar 125x125



okay, I'll start on tjhios


----------



## Jessie (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello

Could I have a transparant sig made out of this but just the baby.

*Spoiler*: __ 







And an transparant avy made out of this pic the second baby down.



and if its not to difficult could you manage to put a little heart on each of them, don't worry if it takes to much time.


Many thanks


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 15, 2008)

Could someone clean this up a bit its a bit edgy as you can see.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 15, 2008)

Jessie said:


> Hello
> 
> Could I have a transparant sig made out of this but just the baby.
> 
> ...



I'll do yours!


Karma said:


> Could someone clean this up a bit its a bit edgy as you can see.



Sure, i'll try


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 15, 2008)

*Jessie*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 15, 2008)

*Karma*

Hope this is good enough


----------



## Masurao (Apr 15, 2008)

Could someone make this transparent( still get all the chatacters in.) Make this about 267 x 435 for my sig please. Thanks.


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi guys can i have an avatar for this


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 15, 2008)

mdmy23 said:


> Hi guys can i have an avatar for this



Will do


----------



## Masurao (Apr 15, 2008)

Saito said:


> I'll do these requests. Turn off your sig CALAMITY.



Its off now..sorry bout that.


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks + rep for you


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, updated the first post i made mdmy23 so check it out...


Oh, and turn off you sig please.


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks... sorry for turning on sig....


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 15, 2008)

Turn off your sig!


----------



## Saito (Apr 15, 2008)

*-CALAMITY-:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Masurao (Apr 15, 2008)

Saito said:


> *-CALAMITY-:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Thanks a bunch for the sig. Reps and cred to you.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Apr 15, 2008)

*I have a request 



Can I get this image transparent and made to fit my sig, I am a senoir member 



And can I get a transparent avi of this picture? I want a headshot  150X150 Oh and border as well thank you ^^

Thank you for your time ^^*


----------



## fraj (Apr 16, 2008)

Sakura~Renge said:


> *I have a request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The second image isnt working for me but I did the first one


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Apr 16, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> The second image isnt working for me but I did the first one



*Oh I am sorry about that, can you not see the image? Of what is going on?

Also, this is my fault, but I forgot to mention that I did not want the border around the picture, if you could get rid of it, it not, then I am fine with it 

But, the transparency looks awesome  Thank you 

I will rep you as soon as I can as well...I have giving to much out, so I gotta wait *


----------



## fraj (Apr 16, 2008)

Sakura~Renge said:


> *Oh I am sorry about that, can you not see the image? Of what is going on?
> 
> Also, this is my fault, but I forgot to mention that I did not want the border around the picture, if you could get rid of it, it not, then I am fine with it
> 
> ...





can you rehost the second image onto a different website please


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Apr 16, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> can you rehost the second image onto a different website please



*Thank you very much for getting rid of that border 



That work now? *


----------



## fraj (Apr 16, 2008)

nope its not working............ maybe someone can see it - its just my new anti virus that is blocking it


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Apr 16, 2008)

*Alright, then I will wait and see if someone else is able to see it then, thank you for your time though *


----------



## Creator (Apr 16, 2008)

Can i get Tsunade cut out please. X3

I want really good quality work please.


----------



## fraj (Apr 16, 2008)

Creator said:


> Can i get Tsunade cut out please. X3
> 
> I want really good quality work please.



Ill do this......


----------



## Creator (Apr 16, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do this......



Awesome. X3


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Apr 16, 2008)

*Alright, I deicided instead of that one that you could not see how about this one? I found it a better one to use. I still want a 150X150 avi with a border 



Headshot, thank you for your time ^^*


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Apr 16, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here, i made it for ya



*AWWWW! Thank you very much 
I love it 
+reps ^^*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 16, 2008)

No problem   Would you like it transparent? That is what this shop does anyway


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Apr 16, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> No problem   Would you like it transparent? That is what this shop does anyway



*Sure I would not mind that *


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 16, 2008)

It's not entirely the same because it is transparent but here it is


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Apr 16, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> It's not entirely the same because it is transparent but here it is



*Thank you once again X3
I will rep you again once I have spread enough around to rep you again XD*


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 16, 2008)

Please just take out the white background. Keep it the original size.



Thank you! X3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 16, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Please just take out the white background. Keep it the original size.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! X3


]

Here you go


----------



## E (Apr 16, 2008)

trans, resize, and white frame please


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 16, 2008)

E said:


> trans, resize, and white frame please


I'll do this after uploading an image.


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 16, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> ]
> 
> Here you go



Oh, oh, OH. 

Sanks. <33

I was expecting the stars on their headphones to not be transparent, but I kinda like the effect. Reps for you, love. <3


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 16, 2008)

KakashiSenseiFangirl said:


> transparent, no need to resize
> transparent avatar 125x125


----------



## Mellie (Apr 16, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


>



thanks so much ^_^
already rep'd u


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 16, 2008)

E said:


> trans, resize, and white frame please



 credit shop, rep.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 17, 2008)

Avy and sign, please.  Can you keep the girl, the weapon, the city, the cat and the moon and make the rest transparent? Please?


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 17, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Avy and sign, please.  Can you keep the girl, the weapon, the city, the cat and the moon and make the rest transparent? Please?



sure thing, just please give me some time


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 17, 2008)

Take your time


----------



## Masurao (Apr 17, 2008)

Can I get an transparent 150 X 150 ava of Maka(the girls) face and head. Also can I get a sig sized transparent of the whole picture( both characters included.) Thanks.

Edit: sorry bout that..I keep having brain lapses and forgetting. It's off..


----------



## fraj (Apr 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Can I get an transparent 150 X 150 ava of Maka(the girls) face and head. Also can I get a sig sized transparent of the whole picture( both characters included.) Thanks.



Ill take care of this and ill post only if you turn off your sig


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Masurao (Apr 17, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill take care of this and ill post only if you turn off your sig
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks..good work as always. I'll rep you once I spread it around again.


----------



## Jackal (Apr 17, 2008)

i need it transparentized, and a bit smaller for my sig. and then could i have an avy of the head with a black border? rep will be awarded.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 17, 2008)

Can I get a sig and avy for this? Border for the avy but not the sig. Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Apr 17, 2008)

Ill take both the above requests of jackal and shin 

jackal spoiler tag the image and turn your sig off or I wont post your request

*shin* 
*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Lavitze (Apr 17, 2008)

regular member size limit, can you add like a tsunami effect? thx. and take  out the picture at top right.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 17, 2008)

what happened to my request


----------



## fraj (Apr 17, 2008)

Can you repost it please


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 17, 2008)

Espada said:


> matching set please =]



there ya go


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

Espada said:


> there ya go




*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## King (Apr 18, 2008)

I would like the guy and the balloon, please. Thanks in advance.

source


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

King said:


> I would like the guy and the balloon, please. Thanks in advance.
> 
> source



done but turn off your sig please


----------



## King (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahh. Sorry about that. Anyways, thanks.


----------



## Godot (Apr 18, 2008)

Link removed

Can i have the background gone please (without re-sizing)? The blurred flowers at the bottom can stay. In addition to that, can i also have an avvy that focuses on Tomoyo (one on the left).

Yoroshiku onegaishimasu


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

Hermit said:


> Link removed
> 
> Can i have the background gone please (without re-sizing)? The blurred flowers at the bottom can stay. In addition to that, can i also have an avvy that focuses on Tomoyo (one on the left).
> 
> Yoroshiku onegaishimasu



ill do it..........


*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Velvet (Apr 18, 2008)

transparent + avi plz


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

♥ Angel ♥ said:


> transparent + avi plz




*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Velvet (Apr 18, 2008)

thnx


----------



## Tousen (Apr 18, 2008)

ugh what happened to the TTRS sig?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 18, 2008)

I really don't know Tousen... I still use it


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry I kinda forgot about it 
Its kinda stupid that I gave the idea and I am forgetting about it. Sorry T


----------



## Durge (Apr 18, 2008)

Tranparent avy please




and please add a border like the black and white one Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

Stephen Colbert said:


> Tranparent avy please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok sure ill do it


----------



## Durge (Apr 18, 2008)

thank          you


i reped you btw


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 18, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Avy and sign, please.  Can you keep the girl, the weapon, the city, the cat and the moon and make the rest transparent? Please?




 If I removed/kept something which I shouldn't have, please tell me.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 18, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> If I removed/kept something which I shouldn't have, please tell me.



Thank you <3


----------



## Jackal (Apr 18, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill take both the above requests of jackal and shin
> 
> jackal spoiler tag the image and turn your sig off or I wont post your request..



thar we go


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

Jackal said:


> thar we go



your sig is still on  turn it off quick quick quick!!!


----------



## Jackal (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks frajosg! but what about the avy?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 18, 2008)

Can I get a trans ava 150x150 of Maka. Try to get as much of her clothes an head as possible. Can I also get a trans sig of her full body for my sig. Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

Jackal said:


> thanks frajosg! but what about the avy?




you mean this?



]


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 18, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Can I get a trans ava 150x150 of Maka. Try to get as much of her clothes an head as possible. Can I also get a trans sig of her full body for my sig. Thanks.


lol okay thts fine. An avatar with both heads is going to be small (ie the people will hardly be visible)/ I can try though


----------



## Masurao (Apr 18, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> lol okay thts fine. An avatar with both heads is going to be small (ie the people will hardly be visible)/ I can try though



No I meant an ava of just her..not the other guy.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 18, 2008)

k, lol.

PLease disable sigs in posts.


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

Nae just make it animated........


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 18, 2008)

Can someone make that transparent and make it proper sig size.


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

Ballistik said:


> Can someone make that transparent and make it proper sig size.



Ill do it for you


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 18, 2008)

THX                  .


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 19, 2008)

Can someone please make this a set? I want a transparent avatar. For the avatar one black border and one green please.

For the signature please resize to a more proper size for a signature. I just want Voltron transparent for signature take out the stars in back.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 19, 2008)

Could I get a trans job on this, just leave Chiko and nothing else.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 19, 2008)

Click clickie!

sig sized please


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 19, 2008)

trans+resize pls<3



thanks<3


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 19, 2008)

Anju said:


> Can i get this trans'd and resized? With an ava and black border?
> Can you keep her aura and the little scattered dots is possible? Thanks.





Karma said:


> Can someone please make this a set? I want a transparent avatar. For the avatar one black border and one green please.
> 
> For the signature please resize to a more proper size for a signature. I just want Voltron transparent for signature take out the stars in back.





Pringer Lagann said:


> Could I get a trans job on this, just leave Chiko and nothing else.



okay, I'll get these done as soon as possible.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 19, 2008)

Would like this transparentized + the biggest it can be within signature limits:



I just want the frame with the pair in it. And yes I want the white edges too (And the little shadow it gives off). ^^

Thanks.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 20, 2008)

Would someone be a pal and make the blue background and that signature in the bottom right corner transparent please?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2008)

_Yo Yo  ... can i get these two pics transparent ... the one with the pool nel can you keep the bucket in there too  ... if you can't do both, then just do the first one please ... no borders please

_


----------



## Mellie (Apr 20, 2008)

transparent. no need to resize. keep the blue circles. black border


----------



## Saito (Apr 20, 2008)

Espada said:


> trans
> 
> sig sized please





Isuzu said:


> trans+resize pls<3
> 
> 
> 
> thanks<3





Butter Head said:


> Would like this transparentized + the biggest it can be within signature limits:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do these requests 

Turn off your sig Butter Head


----------



## Saito (Apr 20, 2008)

*Espada:*
*Isuzu:*
*Butter Head:*


I'll work on Triggerhappy69 and Nightmare's request.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 20, 2008)

Can someone please make this transparent, a matching sig, and no bigger than sig limits?


----------



## fraj (Apr 20, 2008)

KakashiSenseiFangirl said:


> transparent. no need to resize. keep the blue circles. black border



ill do kakashi fangirls and raidens

kakashisenseifangirl - 


raiden -


----------



## Mellie (Apr 20, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ill do kakashi fangirls and raidens
> 
> kakashisenseifangirl -
> 
> ...



thanks so much!
rep'd u ^_^


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 20, 2008)

Transparencies, please. Thanks.


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








[EDIT]

Can these be resized to the maximum size limit as well?  Thanks.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 20, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Espada:*
> *Isuzu:*
> *Butter Head:*
> 
> ...



thanks, but uh i kinda wanted maximum size limit, so like..500xwhatever width is.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry people.


----------



## E (Apr 21, 2008)

trans, slight resize, and a frame the same color as her hair, not a rush job, take your time, thanks


----------



## Saito (Apr 21, 2008)

Espada said:


> thanks, but uh i kinda wanted maximum size limit, so like..500xwhatever width is.


Sorry, I didn't check back xD

*Espada:*

*Triggerhappy69:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ill do kakashi fangirls and raidens
> 
> kakashisenseifangirl -
> 
> ...



Thanks, can you make a matching  avy?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 21, 2008)

Saito said:


> Sorry, I didn't check back xD
> 
> *Espada:*
> 
> ...


_just confirming it ... you are still working on my requests right  _


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 21, 2008)

Saito said:


> Sorry, I didn't check back xD
> 
> *Espada:*
> 
> ...



omg thank you


----------



## Saito (Apr 22, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _just confirming it ... you are still working on my requests right  _


Here they are 

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Spoiler*: _Image 1_


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello Tousen's Team.

I' d like a transparent of this:



with black, thin border around. Oh, and please resize it to senior member avatar size.

Thanks again.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 22, 2008)

Transparency and black border w/ rounded corners (Ava + Sig) Avatar 150x150, Sig 350x350


----------



## Durge (Apr 22, 2008)

ok i need this both transparent.



*Spoiler*: __ 









and i'll find me a avy and then i'll have one of you guy put a border on like the one on my avy now.. thanks

EDIT: nvm i don't like that avy i'll find me another one..

here we go heres the one..please put the border on it..


----------



## p-lou (Apr 22, 2008)

Can I get just the girl resized for a sig and a matching avy with a black border?


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 22, 2008)

Karma said:


> Can someone please make this a set? I want a transparent avatar. For the avatar one black border and one green please.
> 
> For the signature please resize to a more proper size for a signature. I just want Voltron transparent for signature take out the stars in back.




Great I am very mad.. I posted this request before anyone. Some guy said hes going to do it and has not logged on in like a week. 

From now on I am just gonna let the people I know I can trust do my requests.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 22, 2008)

Can I get this transparent and resized for sig? And also an avy too pls. 

Thanks.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 22, 2008)

Motoko Sleeping

sig sized please 

(just the characters)


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 22, 2008)

Fuck quoting. Everyone from ghstwrld to Espada (except Raiden). I got you 

Karma. First, turn your sig off in both your posts. Second, it's been 4 days.  Third, you'll be first.

Oh yah, if your request was taken care of by another trans shop. Let me know ASAP so I don't have to waste my time on it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 22, 2008)

*First up ....*

*Karma* Waiting for sig removal. Hell, you probably don't want it anymore. 

*ghstwrld* 

As is ...

*Spoiler*: __ 








Resized ...

*Spoiler*: __ 









*E*



*BTW, make sure you save image to your comp & rehost it. I tend to delete them after a day or 2.*


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Fuck quoting. Everyone from ghstwrld to Espada (except Raiden). I got you



How come?               .


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 22, 2008)

Raiden said:


> How come?               .



Because it's already been cut. Your avy gave it away. 


*Hubris*



*Shark Skin*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Stephen Colbert*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*
BTW, make sure you save image to your comp & rehost it. I tend to delete them after a day or 2.*


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Because it's already been cut. Your avy gave it away.



Gotcha, just making sure


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 23, 2008)

*Last one for tonight ...*

*p-lou*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Make sure to save it to your comp & rehost *


----------



## Durge (Apr 23, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Stephen Colbert*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



ok i will thanks(reps)


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 23, 2008)

*~Shin~*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Espada*



*Make sure to save it to your comp & rehost *


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 23, 2008)

Avy and Transparency and resize for the sign, please.


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 23, 2008)

**sigh*.....*

I am no longer gonna post a request here. It will be done in a private message. This is just failure that over 10 people have gotten their requests done but I asked before any of them.


----------



## fraj (Apr 23, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Avy and Transparency and resize for the sign, please.



ill do it ..

and karma ill do yours too aswell...

*gabzilla*

*Spoiler*: __ 




​



*Karma*

*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 23, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ill do it ..
> 
> and karma ill do yours too aswell...
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Nexas (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a transparency and reduction request as well


For the size I'd like it too remain as large as possible without going over the signature limit.


----------



## fraj (Apr 23, 2008)

Nexas said:


> I have a transparency and reduction request as well
> 
> 
> For the size I'd like it too remain as large as possible without going over the signature limit.




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Soldier (Apr 23, 2008)

Resize if needed. Thanks!


----------



## Masurao (Apr 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Can I get a transparent ava of her head 150 X 150( some of her clothes if you can.) Also can I get a reduced siged sized transparent of her full body and scythe.

Thanks.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 23, 2008)

Karma said:


> **sigh*.....*
> 
> I am no longer gonna post a request here. It will be done in a private message. This is just failure that over 10 people have gotten their requests done but I asked before any of them.



Are you fuckin' kidding me!?

*Rule # 8. If your request hasnt been made in 5 days please repost it. Dont wait 2 hours and ask why you request hasnt been done yet. Some transparent work takes up to 20 seconds or up to hours to please be patient* 

Right now, as I type, is the 5th day since you made your request. Then there are these posts from yesterday, the 4th day ...



Bear Walken said:


> Fuck quoting. Everyone from ghstwrld to Espada (except Raiden). I got you
> 
> *Karma. First, turn your sig off in both your posts. Second, it's been 4 days.  Third, you'll be first.*
> 
> Oh yah, if your request was taken care of by another trans shop. Let me know ASAP so I don't have to waste my time on it.





Bear Walken said:


> *Karma Waiting for sig removal. Hell, you probably don't want it anymore. *



I wasn't kidding when I said you'd be first on my list. When I finished it last night. *Your sig was still on.* When I checked in this morning to post up Shin & Espada's request. *Your sig was still on.* Now I'm here and see that you finally removed your sig. But now you're bitching & vowing to never to post a request in this thread. I have no problem with either of those two. I do have a problem with *"failure"*. The only failure was done by you. 

Nae'blis, who took the request first, did nothing wrong. He/she has 5 days to complete your request. You *failed* to show any patience. Rule#8. 

I took it after seeing your "I am very mad ..." post. It was the first, of the many requests I took, to be done. It wasn't posted first because you *failed* to removed your sig at the time. Rule #2.

So all in all, you failed.

Now here's my version of your request ...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 23, 2008)

*Anju *



*CALAMITY*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Make sure to save to your comp & rehost *


----------



## Masurao (Apr 24, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *CALAMITY*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks a bunch Bear..reps and cred to you.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Apr 24, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Hubris*



Thanks   !


----------



## Soldier (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks!
I cant rep right now, 24 hour limit  rep you ASAP!


----------



## Jackal (Apr 24, 2008)

i need that transparentized and and a bit bigger for sig.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 25, 2008)

Resize as big as it can be and transparentize the white.


----------



## DiabolicalLime (Apr 25, 2008)

[ 1 ]
Please take out everything but Sasuke (including the purple cloud behind him ) and Naruto (including the lightning bolt behind him).


----------



## Saito (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll do these requests.


----------



## Saito (Apr 25, 2008)

*Jackal:**Zell Dincht:**DiabolicalLime:*


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 25, 2008)

*Question for fellow Employees: which program do you use?*


----------



## DiabolicalLime (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry. I don't think I explained well enough. I wanted you you keep the purple cloud behind Sasuke and the orange lightning bolt behind Naruto too.
Link removed
The red arrows are pointing at the cloud and the lightning bolt that I wanted you to keep.


----------



## Durge (Apr 25, 2008)

ok i need all three of this tranparrent with NO-borders.

and resize them to 150 by 150 please


*Spoiler*: _stock_


----------



## Kamina (Apr 25, 2008)

Cut out Tsuna.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 25, 2008)

Just transparent, please.


----------



## fraj (Apr 25, 2008)

Shiraishi said:


> Just transparent, please.



Seemed easy so thought ill do it first




Stephen Colbert said:


> ok i need all three of this tranparrent with NO-borders.
> 
> and resize them to 150 by 150 please
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











Astaroth said:


> Simple transparency and cleaning, if you'd be so kind..


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 25, 2008)

Eh, can you try again?

The writing lost a bit of color and so did the drawing.

If that's just what happens, I didn't know.


----------



## fraj (Apr 25, 2008)

Shiraishi said:


> Eh, can you try again?
> 
> The writing lost a bit of color and so did the drawing.
> 
> If that's just what happens, I didn't know.



Oh if you give me a bit more time I can work around the images and keep the colour. I thought you wanted something quick.

@ Kamina -


----------



## Yosha (Apr 25, 2008)

*Stock:* Here
*Size:* 300x400

Please and thank you.


----------



## fraj (Apr 25, 2008)

Shiraishi said:


> Eh, can you try again?
> 
> The writing lost a bit of color and so did the drawing.
> 
> If that's just what happens, I didn't know.







Masanari said:


> *Stock:* Here
> *Size:* 300x400
> 
> Please and thank you.


----------



## Jackal (Apr 25, 2008)

i need it a bit bigger and have a black border around it for my Avy. please and thanks.


----------



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2008)

*I want you to take all the rest of the drawing that is not painted and the letters. 

And then transparency. 
Size: maybe a bit bigger.



Please^^
Thanks in advance^^*


----------



## Yosha (Apr 26, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


>


I did not even see you post it up XD, thanks.

Is it possible you could resize it to 300x400?


----------



## fraj (Apr 26, 2008)

Kittan said:


> Transparency of Kidd and the Shadow and resized please.



I am working on a set with that image right now for myself ??
I wanted to add pinkish purple effects around the hand and gun....... and now you request for it to be transparent.....


----------



## Kittan (Apr 26, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I am working on a set with that image right now for myself ??
> I wanted to add pinkish purple effects around the hand and gun....... and now you request for it to be transparent.....



Actually you do that, I'll find myself another image.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Apr 26, 2008)

Make them horizontal please. And decorate them as anyway you please and the boundaries a little curvier?

and sig limit size


----------



## Jimin (Apr 26, 2008)

I have this one 
I have this one 
Can I get transparencies to these two?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 26, 2008)

First, I want it transparentized (obviously just the yellow) and then want it resized to max avatar size. So I want a transparent ava  (no border plz). Having multiple variations is fine though.


----------



## Silvermyst (Apr 26, 2008)

Please clean it up, but leave the white inside the lines. Oh and resize it so it's not giant, but fits within the board standards. Thanks.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 26, 2008)

Could you cut out sasuke and sakura and if possibe do a light grey/black smoke tendrils (not a lot though) behind them.


For my avy could you you cut it out so you can see sasuke atleast cupping her head.

Many, many thanks if you can do this!


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll be working on Jackal, Prowler, Mike Hunt, King Lloyd, Zell Dincht, Silvermyst & Jessie's requests. They'll be worked on & posted up in this order as well. 



Nae'blis said:


> *Question for fellow Employees: which program do you use?*



I use GIMP


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 26, 2008)

*Jackal .....*




*Prowler ....*


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Mike Hunt ....*


*Spoiler*: __ 





Couldn't really think of anything else.




*Make sure to save to comp & rehost *


----------



## Jackal (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks bear!


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 26, 2008)

*King Lloyd *


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Zell Dincht *

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Silvermyst*


*Spoiler*: __ 







Made one set at a normal member status & one to a senior member status. Since you're only 10 post away from senior membership. 




*Jessie*

*Spoiler*: __ 










Couldn't do the smoke thing you wanted. May I suggest you take the image over to our friends @ The Curry + Vervex + Friends Happy Shoppe!. They might be able to do it.




*Make sure to save to comp & rehost *

*EDIT: Changes added to King Lloyd's requests.*


----------



## Jimin (Apr 26, 2008)

Uh, bear I hate to say this now, but any chance of an original size?


----------



## Silvermyst (Apr 26, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *
> 
> Made one set at a normal member status & one to a senior member status. Since you're only 10 post away from senior membership.
> *


*

OhmyGod. You're sexy.  +reps and thanks so much!*


----------



## p-lou (Apr 26, 2008)

Can I just get Ryuuma, the guy closest to the screen in the middle of the page?  Resize for sig if needed and no boarder please.  Thanks.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 27, 2008)

Thankies so much! 

Luv you guys


----------



## Jimin (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Bear. Reps


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 27, 2008)

sig:
 resize to make it sig size, no border

ava:150x150 the red guy + border


----------



## Prowler (Apr 27, 2008)

I want you to take all the rest of the drawing that is not painted and the border.
In other words I only want everything related to Madara. lol
And then transparency. 
Size: original.

+Rep will be give.
Thanks^^


----------



## Mellie (Apr 27, 2008)

transparent no need to resize


----------



## Jackal (Apr 27, 2008)

im back already  not a good sign.  if i could have that transparentized, and remove the hands please. make big enough for sig as well. also not to be a bother, but could you cut out his head to his coller and put a black border around that for an avy? that needs to be transparentised to. and bear, im so sorry i havent repped you yet, it says i have to spread some around first!


----------



## Homura (Apr 27, 2008)

Since I'm here I might as well take these...



Lloyd said:


> sig:
> resize to make it sig size, no border
> 
> ava:150x150 the red guy + border



So you just want it resized? Nothing transparent?



Prowler said:


> I want you to take all the rest of the drawing that is not painted and the border.
> In other words I only want everything related to Madara. lol
> And then transparency.
> Size: original.
> ...



Just give me some time on it.



KakashiSenseiFangirl said:


> transparent no need to resize



Just give me some time on it.



Jackal said:


> im back already  not a good sign.  if i could have that transparentized, and remove the hands please. make big enough for sig as well. also not to be a bother, but could you cut out his head to his coller and put a black border around that for an avy? that needs to be transparentised to. and bear, im so sorry i havent repped you yet, it says i have to spread some around first!



You realize that if we have to redraw everything that was cut off from taking the hands out of the pic? That's not what we're here for. 

If that's not what you meant, then please state otherwise.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 27, 2008)

Holy Shi- Haruhi's back


i need to think of a new set now


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 27, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Since I'm here I might as well take these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no I want transperant too


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 28, 2008)

May I please get a transparency of Brook?
Link removed

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Homura (Apr 28, 2008)

Lloyd:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Prowler:



KakashiSenseiFangirl:



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Jackal (Apr 28, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> You realize that if we have to redraw everything that was cut off from taking the hands out of the pic? That's not what we're here for.
> 
> If that's not what you meant, then please state otherwise.



ok. could you just transparentize and resize please? (avy too)


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 28, 2008)

Avatar please one with border and one without please keep smoke somehow.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 28, 2008)

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> Holy Shi- Haruhi's back



Holy Shit indeed. Welcome back Haruhi 

Jackal, Roy & Karma. Please disable your sigs 

I'll also be taking Colonello, Gamma Akutabi & Karma's requests. 

Btw Colonello, which one is Brook ?


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh im sorry I swear I clicked disable signature sometimes it happens to me cause I click fast. Thanks Bear for accepting my request I just hope you do it last time I made a request the guy left for a long time.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 28, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Holy Shit indeed. Welcome back Haruhi
> 
> Jackal, Roy & Karma. Please disable your sigs
> 
> ...



Brook is the skeleton in the picture. He has an afro.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 28, 2008)

transparent sig please and can you do a blue outline coloring please thanks


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 28, 2008)

Karma said:


> Oh im sorry I swear I clicked disable signature sometimes it happens to me cause I click fast. Thanks Bear for accepting my request I just hope you do it last time I made a request the guy left for a long time.



I'm aware of that situation. And thank you for disabling the sig. Now do it again for this post I just quoted 

*@ Colonello ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ Gamma Akutabi ...*




*@ Karma ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 

















*Make sure to save to your comp & rehost.*


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2008)

Can I get this made transparent please:


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a request can I have this transparent I just want to see the hokages and no boarders...... 
A little something XD


Thanks +rep and credit..


----------



## Durge (Apr 29, 2008)

ok want a border on this avy like the border on this pic i'm posting with it..



*Spoiler*: _stock_ 






make that avy have a border if you can like this pic ^V


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 29, 2008)

Resize and transparency for the sign (only Syaoran, his reflection and the white water) and avy of his face, please.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 29, 2008)

Is there any way to just make this with just naruto nothing more?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome back, Haruhi 



Please make this (Pein and Konan) transparent, no bigger than sig limits, and a matching avy would be awesome.


----------



## E (Apr 29, 2008)

trans, resize, white frame plox 



thank you

hey raiden, you should join the peinXkonan fc


----------



## Mellie (Apr 29, 2008)

no need to resize


*Spoiler*: __ 





i want sora and the two key blades behind him


----------



## ? (Apr 29, 2008)

Removed: The black border, text, and the white background.

Also needs to be senior sig size.

Will give cred and thanks in CP.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 30, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> transparent sig please and *can you do a blue outline coloring please *thanks



Like this ?



*Violent-nin*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Stephen Colbert*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*gabzilla*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Dbgohan08, REMOVE YOUR SIG.*

*Also, make sure to rehost the images people.*

*If the other requests are still up for grabs tomorrow. I'll take care of it.*


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 30, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Violent-nin*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks a ton Bear. *Reps*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks dude its perfect, credit and rep


----------



## Durge (Apr 30, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Stephen Colbert*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



i didn't want a transparent avy but that looks damn good thanks.


----------



## Tousen (Apr 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _My Request_ 





I need the Gun and the Russian Symbol on the left to stay and then right below it if possible. I need the wording from the second picture at the bottom. It doesnt have to be the exact same thing you can give it your own touch as long as its the same color as the russian symbol

And if you cant or dont feel like doing the wording then dont

400xw.e plz.










If you have any questions let me know


----------



## Velvet (Apr 30, 2008)

transparent + avi plz


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 30, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *gabzilla*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Gracias <3 *reps*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 30, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry it isn't perfect, my sig is to big with that size
can someone decrease it to 400 pixels please


----------



## Saito (Apr 30, 2008)

Here ya go Naruto Uzumaki:



Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _My Request_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you want them on the same pic? Also, what below what? 

I'll be doing Raiden's and E's requests.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a request
Stock: 
Comment(s): Leave only the Nunnally goodness


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 30, 2008)

Request plz pek


*Spoiler*: __ 





Still want all the thorns, and senior sig size please <3


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 30, 2008)

Saito said:


> Here ya go Naruto Uzumaki:
> 
> 
> So you want them on the same pic? Also, what below what?
> ...



thanks dudeX3


----------



## Saito (Apr 30, 2008)

*Raiden:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 









*E:**KakashiSenseiFangirl:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Mellie (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks Saito
rep'd u ^_^


----------



## Saito (Apr 30, 2008)

No problem 

*♥ Angel ♥:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 











I'll do Pringer Lagann's and Isuzu's request


----------



## Velvet (Apr 30, 2008)

Saito said:


> No problem
> 
> *♥ Angel ♥:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request_





thnx


----------



## Saito (Apr 30, 2008)

*Pringer Lagann:*
*Isuzu:*
I couldn't leave all of the thorns on Isuzu, it would've looked bad


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 30, 2008)

Tyki Mikk said:


> Removed: The black border, text, and the white background.
> 
> Also needs to be senior sig size.
> 
> Will give cred and thanks in CP.


----------



## ? (Apr 30, 2008)

Excellent. Exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Saito


----------



## Cooli (Apr 30, 2008)

request


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 30, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Pringer Lagann:*



In the words of M.Bison from the extremely shitty SF cartoon: "This is delicious."


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (May 1, 2008)

*Request 



Could I get that transparent and I do not think it needs to be resized, but if you think so go ahead and do it 
Thank you for your time ^^*


----------



## ghstwrld (May 1, 2008)

Transparencies (and resize if pics don't conform to NF standards), please.

Thanks.


----------



## Mukiru (May 1, 2008)

Either from my previous cause I think its a little hard can you just do this
<click here for link>

 please....  thanks in advance and please resize it to the proper size thanks....


----------



## Balalaika (May 1, 2008)

Can I have this be made transparent please? I would like a senior sized avy of the woman as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 1, 2008)

Is mine done?


----------



## Tousen (May 1, 2008)

Saito said:


> Here ya go Naruto Uzumaki:
> 
> 
> So you want them on the same pic? Also, what below what?
> ...



I only want the first picture but the writing from the second picture.

So after you make the first picture transparent I would like the wording

"*When You Absolutlely, Positively Have To Shoot Every friend In The Room"*

You dont have to do it because I know its not apart of your job



Karma said:


> Can someone please change this pictures font to say *Updates* in red font? Also if you have a bloody font if you know what I mean. Also another copy to say *Rules*. This is not your average request but can someone please do it for me.
> 
> thanks.



I think you might have a better chance taking that to a sig request shop. I mean the picture itself is already transparent



Dbgohan08 said:


> Is mine done?



Why is your sig on and why are you asking that question? How long has it been since you made that request


----------



## fraj (May 1, 2008)

Kenshin Himura said:


> request



Ill do yours first






Sakura~Renge said:


> *Request
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cooli (May 1, 2008)

thanks


----------



## fraj (May 1, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> Transparencies (and resize if pics don't conform to NF standards), please.
> 
> Thanks.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (May 1, 2008)

*Thank you very much *


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 1, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Is there any way to just make this with just naruto nothing more?


This Request was Made 2 Days Ago.


Tousen said:


> Why is your sig on and why are you asking that question? How long has it been since you made that request



There it is and I'm sorry i forgot lol.


----------



## Chillax (May 1, 2008)

may i have a transparency? 



just big enough to fit on a sig w/out breaking the table, watever size you think is right. Thankyou very much 

and in case it doesn't show up I just found this (mature content XD) 
its the last one


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 1, 2008)

Can I get this transparent for sig and avy(a border for the avy but not for sig)? I only want the two guys in the right and the words "It will be hard, old friend". (If the words are too hard to do then just the two guys will be fine)

Thanks.


----------



## Jackal (May 1, 2008)

i just need the grass transparentized. maby a bit bigger for sig. please and thank you.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 1, 2008)

Balalaika said:


> Can I have this be made transparent please? I would like a senior sized avy of the woman as well. Thanks in advance.




*Spoiler*: __ 








Rehost please


----------



## Mukiru (May 1, 2008)

Hows my request?


----------



## Bear Walken (May 1, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Is mine done?



You do realize that we won't be able to remove the text that cover him, right ? That would require someone to redraw it.


----------



## Jackal (May 1, 2008)

last minute and i know that. but if possible, could you instead of the snake, make that image transparent (only the guy sniper and smily). and cut out the Smiley and but a black border around that? i can understand if you cant.


----------



## Cooli (May 1, 2008)

another request 
i'd like transparencies and avys please
I think the avy limit for me is 125x125
The second pic needs to be resized to fit within the limit of 500x400


----------



## ghstwrld (May 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Sorry for bothering you again; may I have a black border around this picture?

Thanks.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 2, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> You do realize that we won't be able to remove the text that cover him, right ? That would require someone to redraw it.



Can yo do it anyway, I'll just see the end result


----------



## gabzilla (May 2, 2008)

Resize for the sign (no transparency needed) and avy please.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 2, 2008)

chillax97 said:


> may i have a transparency?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





~Shin~ said:


> Can I get this transparent for sig and avy(a border for the avy but not for sig)? I only want the two guys in the right and the words "It will be hard, old friend". (If the words are too hard to do then just the two guys will be fine)
> 
> Thanks.



Okay, time required.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 2, 2008)

Jackal said:


> last minute and i know that. but if possible, could you instead of the snake, make that image transparent (only the guy sniper and smily). and cut out the Smiley and but a black border around that? i can understand if you cant.






Kenshin Himura said:


> another request
> i'd like transparencies and avys please
> I think the avy limit for me is 125x125
> The second pic needs to be resized to fit within the limit of 500x400



On it ...



Dbgohan08 said:


> Can yo do it anyway, I'll just see the end result



Sure.

*@ Dbgohan08 ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 





I did my best with it. Just need someone to recolor over the text covering his shoulder & arm. Also need that person to redraw & color the left hand. And fix the bottom parts of the text that need fixing. I left it at this size so that person has something to work with.




*@ Jackal ......*


*Spoiler*: __ 







I assume I was right that you wanted the smiley face as a avatar ? Also, there's a chance you'll get the "you need to spread more" message since it wasn't that long ago since you repped me. Since you're good in repping later. No worries here. Also, remove your sig please. 




*@ Kenshin Himura .....*


*Spoiler*: __ 







These are set to senior member status (150x150 avy/ 550x500 sig). Since you are a senior member.




*Make Sure To Rehost The Images.*


----------



## E (May 2, 2008)

Saito said:


> *E:*



thanks


----------



## Cooli (May 2, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ Kenshin Himura .....*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


thanks but what do you mean im a senior member?


----------



## Saito (May 2, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Resize for the sign (no transparency needed) and avy please.



*Spoiler*: _Request_ 










Kenshin Himura said:


> thanks but what do you mean im a senior member?


A senior member is a member who has a minimum of 1,000 posts, 3000 rep points and 6 months of membership. But seeing as you're not a senior member yet, you will not be able to use the sig and ava, seeing as it goes over the normal members' sig and ava limit.


----------



## Cooli (May 2, 2008)

Thats what i thought, so i cant use that set at all *sigh*


----------



## Saito (May 2, 2008)

Kenshin Himura said:


> Thats what i thought, so i cant use that set at all *sigh*


Here ya go, I just resized it.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cooli (May 2, 2008)

Oh thank you

I just applied for senior membership, though it wont be a full 6 months till the 5th of this month


----------



## Mukiru (May 3, 2008)

Hi guys I just want to know if your done already....?


----------



## Chocolate_Chan (May 3, 2008)

I would just like the girl in the picture left, thanks!!


----------



## Raiden (May 3, 2008)

Please make this transparent, no bigger than sig limits, and a matching avatar would be awesome


----------



## Cooli (May 3, 2008)

Just a resize to the set standards and a avy please
and if you can please take the writing out


----------



## gabzilla (May 3, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Saito <3


----------



## Red (May 4, 2008)

Can anyone take this request? I just want the Background cut. Thank you


----------



## Mukiru (May 4, 2008)

Instead of the previous cause I think it wont me done can you just make this transparent the background and resize pls. both sig and avy pls + rep and credit....


----------



## Kamina (May 4, 2008)

Just the guy on the right cut out please.


----------



## Saito (May 4, 2008)

*Tousen:*
*Chocolate_Chan:*


----------



## Ooter (May 4, 2008)

can anyone transparent this please?

i need it as a set.

Avy: transparent, 150x150 focused on his face

sig: transparent, and maybe resized if really needed...



thanks alot, reps and credits.


----------



## Saito (May 4, 2008)

*Raiden:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 










*Kenshin Himura:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Chocolate_Chan (May 4, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Tousen:*
> *Chocolate_Chan:*



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Cooli (May 4, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Raiden:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you again


I have to spread before i can rep you again but i promise i will


----------



## Nae'blis (May 4, 2008)

chillax97 said:


> may i have a transparency?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bear Walken (May 4, 2008)

Red said:


> Can anyone take this request? I just want the Background cut. Thank you



Here ....


*Spoiler*: __ 





Resized it for your siggy. If you want the original size. I can post that up too if you want. Please make sure rehost the image 




Original size ......


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Rehost Image Please.*


----------



## Kizetsu (May 4, 2008)

Could someone cut out the Lucas in the middle for me?
Thanks.


----------



## Chillax (May 4, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


>


 
 

it looks great, and just the right size too! pek
*rep you as soon as the system will allow me*


----------



## Red (May 4, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Here ....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Nicely done +reps. Can you please up load the full image? Thank you and it's awesome.


----------



## Bleach (May 4, 2008)

Im requesting (Duh) =]

Pic: 
What I want on it: Just Talho (girl on left part of the screen) and you can leave that ltitle bubble in ther that says "Thanks <3"
Size: Size should be the same =3

Thanks in advance =3. Ill be sure to cred and rep xD


----------



## Isuzu (May 4, 2008)

Request! Senior av and then Mikuru with no resize.



Thanks <3


----------



## Mukiru (May 4, 2008)

Why is everybody ignoring my requests?


----------



## Bear Walken (May 5, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Why is everybody ignoring my requests?





xxrokudaimexx said:


> Hows my request?





xxrokudaimexx said:


> Hi guys I just want to know if your done already....?





Here .......


*Spoiler*: __ 








*@ Kamina ...*



*@ Tax ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 







I use the border scheme you currently have in your current avy for this avy.




*Make sure to rehost the images.*


----------



## Bear Walken (May 5, 2008)

Kizetsu said:


> Could someone cut out the Lucas in the middle for me?
> Thanks.



You need 50 posts to make a request here.


----------



## Kamina (May 5, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Here .......
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks man, ill rep+cred.


----------



## Mukiru (May 5, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Here .......
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks way better than mine own cutter


----------



## Tousen (May 5, 2008)

*Anouncement*

*I will be looking for 2 new employees this entire week. So if you are interested in working here please PM with some work


Thank You

*


----------



## S.A.S (May 5, 2008)

hi can you make this transparent for me............
 can you make the tom clancy and the rest transparent cut it out and make it transpatent 


plus rep of course


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 5, 2008)

Who's doing mine?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 5, 2008)

Transparent only Master Chief and make proper size.

Will rep.


----------



## S.A.S (May 6, 2008)

is someone doing my request?????


----------



## King (May 6, 2008)

^You must turn off your sig when entering this thread. Just to let you know.

Can I have this transparent? I want all the lines and whatnot coming off of him to be there to. Thanks in advance.



or link - Holy FUCK!!!


----------



## Saito (May 6, 2008)

Bleach your link died.

I'll do Isuzu's, xsasuke24x's, Ballistik's request.


----------



## Saito (May 6, 2008)

*Isuzu:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







Mikuru Beam :3


*xsasuke24x:*
*Ballistik:*


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 6, 2008)

Just thought I'd repost my request since it's been about 5 days since I made it and in case Nae'Blis forgot. 



~Shin~ said:


> Can I get this transparent for sig and avy(a border for the avy but not for sig)? I only want the two guys in the right and the words "It will be hard, old friend". (If the words are too hard to do then just the two guys will be fine)
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 6, 2008)

No, I didn't forget, I'm still doing it ~Shin~


----------



## S.A.S (May 6, 2008)

is somebody doing mine?????


----------



## Chidoriblade (May 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link




I'd like someone to please do this picture. If you could take away all the black around Naruto that's be great. And please leave it the same size.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 6, 2008)

xsasuke24x said:


> is somebody doing mine?????



Saito did it ...



Saito said:


> *Isuzu:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> ...



Now disable your sig.



Dbgohan08 said:


> Who's doing mine?



I did ........



Bear Walken said:


> *@ Dbgohan08 ...*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Mishudo (May 6, 2008)

Can you make this transparent? xD;;


----------



## S.A.S (May 6, 2008)

@Saito

thanks men plus rep for you


----------



## Toru Hidaka (May 6, 2008)

I have a request:



so I just want a set.

avy: focused on Naruto's face and bold border

sig: resized to fit in sig and to have a bold border on it like avy

thanks very much!


----------



## Bear Walken (May 7, 2008)

*@ The Mexican* 



*@ King .....*


*Spoiler*: __ 





I hope it's to your liking. Those lines going out of him were hard to keep.




*@ Chidoriblade .....* 



*@ Mishudo .....* 



*MAKE SURE TO REHOST IMAGES.*


----------



## Jimin (May 7, 2008)

Can I get transparencies on these 3?


----------



## gabzilla (May 7, 2008)

Avy (girl's face) and sign please (transparency and resize for the latter)


----------



## Mishudo (May 7, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ Mishudo .....* Done. Just waiting for sig removal.
> 
> *MAKE SURE TO REHOST IMAGES.*



Ah sorry,I forgot D:
I edited it.


----------



## YukiKaze (May 7, 2008)

Sig seize should be 500x150 (render only the "boxes" with the characters+the text+the fine black lines)



Ava seize 110x110 (the earth should be also on the avy, if it doesnt look good you dont need to use it for the avy)


Thank you very much


----------



## Saito (May 7, 2008)

*Taira:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 










*King Lloyd:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Spoiler*: _Image 1_ 










*Spoiler*: _Image 2_ 










*Spoiler*: _Image 3_ 




*Spoiler*: _Version 1_ 








*Spoiler*: _Version 2_


----------



## Q45 (May 7, 2008)

Transparent please, no resize, try to keep the red thing with his sword


----------



## Nightmare (May 7, 2008)

_not sure if i post this here .... but are you guys hiring  _


----------



## King (May 7, 2008)

I would personally like to thank the whole Tousen Transparent staff for once again, fulfilling my request to my specific needs. I appreciate it, really. Thank you, Bear Walken!


----------



## Toru Hidaka (May 7, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Taira:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Thank you very much!  +rep and cred


----------



## Jimin (May 7, 2008)

Wow, Saito , I owe you big time.


----------



## King (May 7, 2008)

Can I get an ava to go with this also, please? I would like a transparancied, 150 x 150, border lined just like my ava, from this pic. I would like an ava of the guy's head.



or link - 

Thank You, in advance!


----------



## King (May 7, 2008)

Yes! Thank you, Nightmare.


----------



## Nightmare (May 7, 2008)

_im not happy with the quality though ... i had to make it bigger and it IMO was fucked up  ... glad you like it though  _


----------



## Saito (May 7, 2008)

*Gabzilla:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Circe (May 7, 2008)

Background transparency; just the purple area, the splatters are desired.


----------



## gabzilla (May 8, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Gabzilla:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



 Thanks, Saito!


----------



## Saito (May 8, 2008)

^no problem 
*Kanzaki Urumi:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




125x125


110x110


I made this a different size than what you had preferred since it wouldn't fit right. If I made a mistake in the sig, feel free to tell me since I had trouble understanding what you wanted and just did this =s


----------



## YukiKaze (May 8, 2008)

Saito said:


> ^no problem
> *Kanzaki Urumi:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> ...



No its just fine like that.

Thank you very much 

Btw. its awsome


----------



## Bleach (May 8, 2008)

Saito said:


> Bleach your link died.
> 
> I'll do Isuzu's, xsasuke24x's, Ballistik's request.



OOps Im sorry didnt know  Heres new link


----------



## Ema Skye (May 8, 2008)

Request:



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150

*Sig*
Size: smaller


----------



## Ema Skye (May 8, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _
> *Spoiler*: TARA
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! *rep*


----------



## Saito (May 8, 2008)

*Bleach:*



Nightmare said:


> _
> *Spoiler*: TARA
> 
> 
> ...


You missed a white piece under her strand of hair on the left and also between two strands on the right above her dress.


----------



## Tousen (May 9, 2008)

Nightmare Please read my PM


----------



## gabzilla (May 9, 2008)

Avy and resized sign (if you can please keep Namine and the pages and make the rest transparent)


----------



## Bleach (May 9, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Bleach:*
> 
> 
> You missed a white piece under her strand of hair on the left and also between two strands on the right above her dress.



thanks lol.


----------



## Kamina (May 9, 2008)

Cut out the Vongola and resize please


----------



## Bear Walken (May 10, 2008)

*@ gabzilla .....*


*Spoiler*: __ 







I used the same border scheme you currently use.




*@ Kamina ......*




*Rehost Images. *


----------



## Chidoriblade (May 10, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ The Mexican*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

*reps*


----------



## Ema Skye (May 10, 2008)

Request:




Avatar
Size: 150x150

Sig
Size: Any


----------



## Saito (May 10, 2008)

*Circe:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 













I'll do your request Tara. Shirley<3


----------



## Saito (May 11, 2008)

*Tara:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 11, 2008)

hi can i get a transparency of this?



make it 150x150 if possible, and the little red thing on the upper left of the pic, include it in the transparency as well

thank you so much


----------



## Ema Skye (May 11, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Tara:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Thank you! *rep*


----------



## gabzilla (May 11, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ gabzilla .....*



*Spoiler*: __ 





Thnak you


----------



## Heero (May 11, 2008)

just word macross left please

no resize


----------



## Nae'blis (May 11, 2008)

kthx.                           .


Heero said:


> just word macross left please
> 
> no resize


k.


----------



## Saito (May 11, 2008)

*Raptor Kamina:*


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 11, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Raptor Kamina:*



thank youuuuu sooo much *reps*


----------



## 宮本Musashi (May 11, 2008)

Can i get a sign maid with this and Avatar aswell...


----------



## Bear Walken (May 12, 2008)

*Jiraiya Goketsu*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 宮本Musashi (May 12, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Jiraiya Goketsu*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thankz  ill rep you as soon as i can wich should be in a few hours since im out of rep currently....


----------



## Jimin (May 12, 2008)

Can I get transparencies on this? One regular size and one sig?

A transparent 150 x 150 avatar of this, focusing around the face/head?


----------



## Saito (May 12, 2008)

I'll do your request King Lloyd.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 12, 2008)

Can I get this picture transparent? Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## Saito (May 12, 2008)

^Im on it.

*King Lloyd:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## Saito (May 12, 2008)

*Captain Pimp:*

Oh yeah!


----------



## Jimin (May 12, 2008)

Saito, did you add a different color to her legs, it was near impossible for me cause of part of her leg got transparented as well. Thanks a lot for your help, Saito.


----------



## Saito (May 12, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Saito, did you add a different color to her legs, it was near impossible for me cause of part of her leg got transparented as well. Thanks a lot for your help, Saito.


Nah, I just used the polygonal lasso tool and unselected her legs with the help of the "alt" button. Sure no problem.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 12, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Captain Pimp:*
> 
> Oh yeah!



Lol, awesome. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Bleach (May 12, 2008)

Saito I know u did this but can you make the background transparent? or is it already transparent O_O?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (May 13, 2008)

Can I get it cropped to size as well? No resizing, just a clean crop.


----------



## Beluga (May 13, 2008)

Sup Tou. 



???


----------



## Saito (May 13, 2008)

Bleach said:


> Saito I know u did this but can you make the background transparent? or is it already transparent O_O?


It is already transparent but it depends which browser you looking on xD

See if this is transparent for you:



Mycaelis said:


> Can I get it cropped to size as well? No resizing, just a clean crop.


Im on it.


----------



## Beluga (May 13, 2008)

I feel ignored, Saisai.


----------



## Saito (May 13, 2008)

*Mycaelis:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 










Beluga said:


> I feel ignored, Saisai.


You have to wait in line Kimi


----------



## Saito (May 13, 2008)

Combinatorix, I see you set is already transparencied 
If you still want me to transparency it again, just say so.

*Beluga:*


----------



## Bleach (May 13, 2008)

Saito said:


> It is already transparent but it depends which browser you looking on xD
> 
> See if this is transparent for you:
> 
> ...



yea thats transparent but it seems when i upload into photobucket it becomes untransparent D:. ill try something else >_< but thanks xD


----------



## Beluga (May 13, 2008)

Saito said:


> Combinatorix, I see you set is already transparencied
> If you still want me to transparency it again, just say so.
> 
> *Beluga:*



<333333333333333333


----------



## Soldier (May 13, 2008)

I just want the girls and the dog 
Please. and resize too please


----------



## Jackal (May 13, 2008)

can i please have the picture transparetized i a lot bigger for my sig. and could i also have hiss head cut out with a black border around it?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 13, 2008)

Ava-150x150, Sig-300x300. Both with border like Saito's ava (dotted).


Transparency of Nanao


----------



## 宮本Musashi (May 13, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Jiraiya Goketsu*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thanks for the Awsome Sign.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (May 14, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Mycaelis:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> ...



Thank you, but I didn't want an avatar X3

Could someone do it as a signature, same size, but crop out any black space?


----------



## Jimin (May 14, 2008)

Can I get a transparent of this? One senior size sig and one just a transparent?
Link removed
Can I get both a transparent/regular cutout of the face/head?
here


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (May 14, 2008)

YO,

transparency pweeees!! 
me only want 2D cut out(guy with mic),keep original size
2D only again (guy with pencil),keep original size,
thanx in adv


----------



## Highgoober (May 14, 2008)

First time here.

I'd like the people out of it for a sig(Transparent and whatever size looks good)

And also an avatar of the one with the white hairs head with a little smoke kept in(whatever size is best) 



Thanks.


----------



## Q45 (May 14, 2008)

Even tho my request was ignored, I guess you can forget that one and just do this one:

No resize, transparent the pumpkin head guy thats all


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Can I get a transparent of this? One senior size sig and one just a transparent?
> 1
> Can I get both a transparent/regular cutout of the face/head?
> schedule



*Spoiler*: _KING LLOYD_ 








*Spoiler*: _KING LLOYD_ 




 the blend of colors fucked around with the transparent one so i suggest you use the regular one dude ... if you want a border just ask  ... and i will work on the other request as soon as i come back from picking up my lil sis from school


----------



## Jimin (May 14, 2008)

Thanks, Nightmare. I'll use another pic for an avatar.
Video
How about that one? Just a regular of that around the of the face/head? Similar border of your ava, please. A transparent one of that is gonna be hard as well I think.


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2008)

_@ LLOyD _


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2008)

ʞɥɐos_49 said:


> YO,
> 
> transparency pweeees!!
> me only want 2D cut out(guy with mic),keep original size
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nae'blis (May 14, 2008)

Heero said:


> just word macross left please
> 
> no resize


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2008)

Roka said:


> First time here.
> 
> I'd like the people out of it for a sig(Transparent and whatever size looks good)
> 
> ...


I can make it transparent but i can't make a avy for you without trashing the quality of it completely  ... if you have another pic i can work with to make an avy i would be glad to do it


----------



## Saito (May 14, 2008)

I'll be doing Anju's and Jackal's requests.


----------



## Highgoober (May 14, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> I can make it transparent but i can't make a avy for you without trashing the quality of it completely  ... if you have another pic i can work with to make an avy i would be glad to do it



Thanks a lot  Hmm I don't think I have one right now but I'll go have a look around and come back if I find one. Thanks again!


----------



## Saito (May 14, 2008)

*Anju:*

*Jackal:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 










If you want your sig to be bigger just say so


----------



## Highgoober (May 14, 2008)

Nightmare would this be a better size

check it

Just the guy with the red hairs face, avatar size(maybe with a small black border?). That'd be great X3


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2008)

_ummmm ... you gave me a link to a chick ... i don't see a guy  _


----------



## Nae'blis (May 14, 2008)

Roka, save the image onto your computer, then upload it onto an image hosting site. These two don't require registration.


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2008)

_no you don't get it ... dude i don't think im allowed to use that pic ... its giving me some pic of a chick saying "Hotlinking is a bad thing" 
EDIT: thanks Nae  
_


----------



## Saito (May 14, 2008)

EDIT: I see the pic fine, its the red hair guy from Soul Eater.


I'll do Shark Skin's request now


Mycaelis said:


> Thank you, but I didn't want an avatar X3
> 
> Could someone do it as a signature, same size, but crop out any black space?


What size?


----------



## Highgoober (May 14, 2008)

LOL Now I feel stupid 

Here's the pic.

If it's not usable then it doesn't matter


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2008)

_done Roka  i hope you like the border 

_


----------



## Highgoober (May 14, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _done Roka  i hope you like the border
> 
> _



That's absolutely brilliant thanks a lot. I'll rep you again next time I can for doing both.

Thanks.


----------



## Jimin (May 14, 2008)

Thanks, Nightmare.


----------



## Saito (May 14, 2008)

*Shark Skin:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Bear Walken (May 14, 2008)

Q45 said:


> Even tho my request was ignored, I guess you can forget that one and just do this one:
> 
> No resize, transparent the pumpkin head guy thats all



Whut!? Blasphemy! Sorry about your last request getting ignored. If you still want it done. I'll do it for free. For now I'll just handle this request for ya'.

And I see it's been made official. Welcome to the shop Nightmare. 

Oh yah, Roka. Make that sig in your last post disappear. 

EDIT:

NVM Q45. Looks like Nightmare is taking care of you.


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2008)

_ im doing his request right now ... but it seems pretty difficult for me right now cuz those damn rips at the end of his coat are fucking me over  ... but you do it nonetheless 


YO Q45 tell me if this is any good bro  


_


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 14, 2008)

hello.

i'd like transparent for this:



Only remove background plox
+ thin border

Thanks


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2008)

_would you like for the speech bubble to remain  _


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2008)

_
*Spoiler*: ONIZUKA 







 take your pick of the one you want  
_


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2008)

_yet you are not using either one of them  _


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 14, 2008)

sory, i had almost same title in my stock  my bad, thanks a lot


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2008)

_yippe X3 _


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 14, 2008)

@nightmare. pliz check your PM box

little modification


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2008)

_I'm very glad ya like it  ... im done for this night people, so i won't be doing anything for a while ... good night  ... _


----------



## Nae'blis (May 14, 2008)

Okay, please don't have a conversation in this thread. This is a Transparency Request Shop.


----------



## Q45 (May 14, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Whut!? Blasphemy! Sorry about your last request getting ignored. If you still want it done. I'll do it for free. For now I'll just handle this request for ya'.


It would be great if one of you guys can do it!...Reposting it again, if yall is willing to do it


Q45 said:


> Transparent please, no resize, try to keep the red thing with his sword





Nightmare said:


> _ im doing his request right now ... but it seems pretty difficult for me right now cuz those damn rips at the end of his coat are fucking me over  ... but you do it nonetheless
> 
> 
> YO Q45 tell me if this is any good bro
> ...


Yeah its good, repping right now


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 14, 2008)

thats why i pm'd him 
oh, i thought this is the end but can you make borders in my current avatar a little bit thinner? just like... that one.

thanks again guys


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (May 15, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: __



thanx *reps*


----------



## Bear Walken (May 15, 2008)

*@ Q45 ...*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nightmare (May 15, 2008)

Onizuka said:


> thats why i pm'd him
> oh, i thought this is the end but can you make borders in my current avatar a little bit thinner? just like... that one.
> 
> thanks again guys


_Thats why he pmed me Nae'blis, there would have been a much longer convo if he didn't  ... also is this now perfect ONIZUKA _


----------



## Q45 (May 15, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ Q45 ...*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yo!...Thanks +rep


----------



## gabzilla (May 15, 2008)

Avy and sign, please. Transparency for the latter, just Namine and the butterflies, please


----------



## Nae'blis (May 15, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Avy and sign, please. Transparency for the latter, just Namine and the butterflies, please



okay, I'll see what I can do. 





If you have any questions, concerns or wanted something different, please PM me. <3


----------



## Heero (May 15, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


>


Thanks


----------



## gabzilla (May 15, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> okay, I'll see what I can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks perfect pek Thank you!


----------



## breakbeat oratory (May 15, 2008)

Saito said:


> What size?



Same size that I posted.

That's why I asked that it wouldn't be resized in my post.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 15, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Thats why he pmed me Nae'blis, there would have been a much longer convo if he didn't  ... also is this now perfect ONIZUKA _



that's it, thanks again (3rd time?) Nightmare


----------



## Sengoku (May 16, 2008)

I have a request please..

Please read this so there will be no confusion!

The first spoiler/picture: Please take out the BLUE ZR1 car and replace it with the 2nd spoiler/picture of the RED ZR1 car





1.) Take out the blue zr1 car and replace it with the red zr1 the *same exact size* as the blue zr1 so it can fit inside the nurburgring track outline.

2.) on the first picture, there are shadows beneath the car. If you can, please retain that same shadow with the red ZR1 car.

3.) the final and overall picture should be the same size as the first spoiler pic 

4.) One with transparency and the other with regular white background (2 pics)

Thanks in advance!!!!

Sorry if this is too much to ask ...


----------



## Louchan (May 16, 2008)

The title says _"Now Hiring"_ yet the first post says _"I am not taking any new members at the moment"_.
So which one is it?
I'd like to work here. <3


----------



## Tousen (May 16, 2008)

Woops my bad. I completely forgot all about that. PM me some of your work and I will take a look at what you got.


----------



## Mukiru (May 16, 2008)

Can I have this transparent pls I want naruto sakura and sasuke only and the chidori kyuubi chakra and the pettals of sakura together with them hope you can make it soon...

+rep and credit of course.....


----------



## Ryuk (May 16, 2008)

Sig+Avy.
Sig-transparent and resized plz.
Avy-150x150 and also transparent also, can it be of Kaminas head. 
Thanks.


----------



## Saito (May 16, 2008)

*Sengoku:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Can I have this transparent pls I want naruto sakura and sasuke only and the chidori kyuubi chakra and the pettals of sakura together with them hope you can make it soon...
> 
> +rep and credit of course.....


_I currently can't do this now cuz it will take time so anyone else wanna do it feel free  _


Ryuk said:


> Sig+Avy.
> Sig-transparent and resized plz.
> Avy-150x150 and also transparent also, can it be of Kaminas head.
> Thanks.



*Spoiler*: __ 









_Though yours was way too easy to do  _


----------



## Ryuk (May 16, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _I currently can't do this now cuz it will take time so anyone else wanna do it feel free  _
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks, rep + Cred.


----------



## Sengoku (May 16, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Sengoku:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



THANK YOU SO MUCH, SAITO!!!

hopefully the rep will go through!


----------



## Q45 (May 16, 2008)

Help me cut this one more time...and I won't bother yall for a while(Maybe)

No resize, try to keep the flower peddles and all


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Thanks, rep + Cred.


_I love your set but please turn off your sig  _


Q45 said:


> Help me cut this one more time...and I won't bother yall for a while(Maybe)
> 
> No resize, try to keep the flower peddles and all


----------



## Q45 (May 16, 2008)

Yo thanks Nightmare!

EDIT- Just rep


----------



## Mukiru (May 16, 2008)

Its ok I can wait but whoever says that he will do it pls do... +advance rep...


----------



## Ema Skye (May 16, 2008)

Can I have a 150x150 avatar and sig transparency of this picture (getting rid of the jap. words) please thank you.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 16, 2008)

Spinzaku?  okay I'll do it Tara


----------



## beads (May 16, 2008)

Just the right side of the image please.


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2008)

beads said:


> Just the right side of the image please.


Im giving you two sizes ... one for sig other is regular


----------



## Keile (May 17, 2008)

*Website Banners*

*2 Requests 
*




I'd like a *clean*, *elegant *banner that has one *preferably* *vectorized special effect* that is easy to follow and engaging to *the main character (Naruto)* within the banner. I'd also like a *DAILY NARUTO font typing* written in *eye-catching* and *energetic* lettering placed in strategic relation to the the Naruto character, perhaps, somehow interacting with said character (as in, slanting with his kunai or something). I hope the banner can emulate Naruto's  determination in said picture with colours [/B]that meld well (an example would be a lightning effect for a determined sasuke).

I only want the Naruto picture and I'd like the banner to be 300 x 700.

And I may even use this banner for a website. . Thanks in advance.

---


*Spoiler*: __ 








I actually need a *clean*, *elegant banner* that isn't *too intrusive* with the *special effects* but maintains the momentary *calm* and *serenity* of the scene that has a *DAILY NARUTO* in an *exciting, eye-catching* font that fits in with the *colour scheme* of the banner.

I'd prefer the orange Naruto theme but any *light (preferably) colour scheme *that you think is better for the banner would suffice and would also like Sasuke to be to the left of the banner, again preferably, his head in to *top left corner* (not really a necessity if it sacrifices banner quality).

Sorry for all the specifics, but I've* bolded* some key words just to make it easier. Thanks in advance.

I only want the Sasuke picture and I'd like the banner to be 300 x 700.
---
Oh YEAH, +Rep and Credit!


----------



## Mukiru (May 17, 2008)

This is transparency shop you should do it in GFX shops like snowy's....


----------



## Sengoku (May 17, 2008)

One last request for this same picture, Saito or anyone else for that matter.

Sorry for not clarifying but this will also be added to my car collection so it is fine and dandy!! 



Can you please make the inside of the Nurburgring track outline and the VS's "grooves" transparent as well?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Raiden (May 17, 2008)

Can you make Gai and the flames around his hand transparent? A matching avy too please.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 17, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Can I have this transparent pls I want naruto sakura and sasuke only and the chidori kyuubi chakra and the pettals of sakura together with them hope you can make it soon...
> 
> +rep and credit of course.....



Here ....


*Spoiler*: __ 





I did some smudging on it. Which works well with the flame like aura of Naruto. But not so well with Sasuke's lightening. Damn you Sasuke!!!!!! or Kishi for creating Sasuke!!!!!





Also, I see sigs on this page! [/Yamato wide eyes]


----------



## beads (May 17, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> Im giving you two sizes ... one for sig other is regular


Great stuff, +rep


----------



## Saito (May 17, 2008)

Keile said:


> *2 Requests - Website Banners
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Try The Curry + Vervex + Friends Happy Shoppe!


Sengoku said:


> One last request for this same picture, Saito or anyone else for that matter.
> 
> Sorry for not clarifying but this will also be added to my car collection so it is fine and dandy!!
> 
> ...


"grooves"? I'll see if I understand.

Is this what you wanted?


----------



## Nightmare (May 17, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Can you make Gai and the flames around his hand transparent? A matching avy too please.


_ Did someone order for some flaming gai  _

*Spoiler*: __ 








_I hope its good  _


----------



## Saito (May 17, 2008)

lolz. Dammit, I worked on it also xD

Well, here's my version.

*Spoiler*: _Raiden_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## Nightmare (May 17, 2008)

_take saito's ... his is better   _


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 17, 2008)

Can I please get this made into a transparency? 



Keep Neji and Tenten as well as the hearts. Please, and thankies.


----------



## Saito (May 17, 2008)

Im on it Blooming Cosmo.


----------



## Nightmare (May 17, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Can I please get this made into a transparency?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep Neji and Tenten as well as the hearts. Please, and thankies.


 
_EDIT: Oh shit saito your doing it too _


----------



## Saito (May 17, 2008)

lol. I guess I'll just stop then 

Its all yours


----------



## Jimin (May 17, 2008)

Hey Saito, can I get a set from these?
150 x 150 avatar, centered around the face/head with a border likie yours? No need for transparency.

And a senior size sig from this? And a regular size transparency?


And a question for any GIMP user. Why does my image quality get lower when I resize the pic?


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 17, 2008)

Wow, that was quick. Thank you guys.


----------



## Saito (May 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Hey Saito, can I get a set from these?
> 150 x 150 avatar, centered around the face/head with a border likie yours? No need for transparency.
> 
> And a senior size sig from this? And a regular size transparency?
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 







*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 












I wouldn't know, I don't use GIMP.


----------



## Jimin (May 17, 2008)

^Sorry, forgot the word any. Thanks for the help, Saito. You were most helpful.


----------



## Sengoku (May 17, 2008)

Yep, Saito. You got it right! 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Nae'blis (May 17, 2008)

Tara said:


> Can I have a 150x150 avatar and sig transparency of this picture (getting rid of the jap. words) please thank you.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 17, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


>



Thank you! *rep*


----------



## Bear Walken (May 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> And a question for any GIMP user. Why does my image quality get lower when I resize the pic?



It shouldn't unless you unlock the chain or whatever when you scale it down. It's better to keep the chain lock so the ratio stays the same as the image downsizes. You can also sharpen the image after it's been downsized. To use sharpen it's ....

Filter > Enhance > Sharpen


----------



## Nightmare (May 17, 2008)

_this is ridiculous  

umm i have a request ... since most of you here are most likely 10X times better at this than i am and i really want this pic to be perfect can you make the Batman transparent in this 

_


----------



## KamiKazi (May 17, 2008)

normally i'd do it myself, but i'm feeling incredibly lazy at the moment

just remove the white background, i'll handle the rest myself. and i plan on using it for a different site, so there won't be any credit to be given, i'll double rep in it's place though.


----------



## Nightmare (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Mukiru (May 17, 2008)

Thanks bear walken...

its ok I really like it..


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

Can you cut out everything except Franky and his weapons and the text/word bubble thingy? (yes, please kill the bullet bill)

and can you reduce it to sig size. Plus, can I have a 125 x 125 transparent avatar to go with it

thx!

stock:


----------



## Nightmare (May 18, 2008)

Franky said:


> Can you cut out everything except Franky and his weapons and the text/word bubble thingy? (yes, please kill the bullet bill)
> 
> and can you reduce it to sig size. Plus, can I have a 125 x 125 transparent avatar to go with it
> 
> ...


_this any good _
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _this any good _
> *Spoiler*: __



I Love it

Credit and plus reps


----------



## Bear Walken (May 18, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _this is ridiculous
> 
> umm i have a request ... since most of you here are most likely 10X times better at this than i am and i really want this pic to be perfect can you make the Batman transparent in this
> 
> _



Two versions ...





The 2nd looks somewhat like that once you put some light layer over it.


----------



## Nightmare (May 18, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Two versions ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your fuckign amazing man  ... i can't rep you now cuz i gotta spread some around but im double repping ya


----------



## Nightmare (May 18, 2008)

_hows this 
BTW turn off ur sig 
_


----------



## Tousen (May 18, 2008)

*I would like to welcome ɐısɥɐɹ to the team*


----------



## Nightmare (May 18, 2008)

_welcome errr ɐısɥɐɹ  ... i am no longer the newest employee X3
_


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 18, 2008)

Thank you. Excited to be here! <3


----------



## Nae'blis (May 18, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *I would like to welcome ɐısɥɐɹ to the team*



welcome ɐısɥɐɹ, great to  have you as a member of this team.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 18, 2008)

Transparency and border, please.  

I would like a border around this picture, as well.  



Thanks.


----------



## Nightmare (May 18, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> Transparency and border, please.
> 
> I would like a border around this picture, as well.
> 
> ...


_ɐısɥɐɹ i think you should do this one  ... if not i will  _


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 18, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My initiation X3 *steals request*


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 18, 2008)

Here it is, ghstwrld.


*Spoiler*: _1st request _ 




With watermark:



Without watermark:


----------



## Bear Walken (May 18, 2008)

Welcome to the shop ɐısɥɐɹ! 

Um ... your sigs on


----------



## Highgoober (May 18, 2008)

Hey.

Could I possibly get just Soul(the guy) out of this. Sig and Avatar(with the best couloured border around the avatar). Size that looks best.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nightmare (May 18, 2008)

_i got roka 
EDIT: _


----------



## Highgoober (May 18, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i got roka
> EDIT: _



Thanks a lot once again. Reps and credit of course.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (May 18, 2008)

Transparency please!



Can i just have Itachi and the swirly and splat design stuff. And resized to sig size, thanks!


----------



## Nae'blis (May 18, 2008)

Taira said:


> Transparency please!
> 
> 
> 
> Can i just have Itachi and the swirly and splat design stuff. And resized to sig size, thanks!



so you just want the red and maroon hintergrund removed? Okay, I might have to play around with it for a while, so give me some time.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (May 19, 2008)

Ok sure thing. Thanks Nae'blis! I reped you ahead of time


----------



## Snakety69 (May 19, 2008)

Please everything but Konan, her cane, the flower in her hand and the petals flowing away from it transparent, thanx:


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 19, 2008)

^ I'll take that. But do you happen to have a bigger picture?


----------



## Highgoober (May 19, 2008)

I know that it isn't quite 24 hours yet. More like 23 but I won't be able to do this later so if you would let me off with an hour that'd be great.

I'd like a sig and avatar of this. Just her girl and the scythe please. Whatever size looks best and whatever border colour looks good on the avatar.



And also a sig and avatar of this please. Just the boy and the little bits of smoke around his hands. Whatever size looks good and whatever border looks good on the avatar.



Obviously I'll rep once for each. Also I'll give credit when I use them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 19, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Please everything but Konan, her cane, the flower in her hand and the petals flowing away from it transparent, thanx:


ah, well since you didn't get to reply before I finished, here it is 




*Roka*, I'll do yours.


----------



## Chillax (May 20, 2008)

May I have a sig and a transparent avy 


I would like just her for the avy and no transparency for the sig, just a border 
thankyou very much!


----------



## Overhaul (May 20, 2008)

can someone get rid of the background in this pic and also make it a little smaller(enough to fit in a sig) 

Also an ava surrouding the chick's face.X3
150 X 150


----------



## gabzilla (May 20, 2008)

Avy and sign (transparency and resize for the latter, if you can keep the girl, dolphin, flowers and the crayons/paper)


----------



## Nightmare (May 20, 2008)

chillax97 said:


> May I have a sig and a transparent avy
> 
> 
> I would like just her for the avy and no transparency for the sig, just a border
> thankyou very much!


i will do this one  ... if someone doesn't grab the other 2 before im done i guess i'll do those too :


----------



## Nae'blis (May 20, 2008)

*Taira*
probably the best I could pull out from that.



Revy said:


> can someone get rid of the background in this pic and also make it a little smaller(enough to fit in a sig)
> 
> Also an ava surrouding the chick's face.X3
> 150 X 150





gabzilla said:


> Avy and sign (transparency and resize for the latter, if you can keep the girl, dolphin, flowers and the crayons/paper)



okay, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 20, 2008)

ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> *Roka*, I'll do yours.


Okay, here it is.


*Spoiler*: _1st request _ 












*Spoiler*: _2nd request _ 











I did do some adjustments to the lighting, to make the colours brighter.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 20, 2008)

*Gabzilla*


----------



## gabzilla (May 20, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Gabzilla*



Thank you <3


----------



## Nightmare (May 20, 2008)

_
*Spoiler*: Chillax97 







_


----------



## Highgoober (May 20, 2008)

ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> Okay, here it is.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _1st request _
> ...



Awesome! They both look great. Thanks a lot. I'll rep you right now and I'll credit when I use them.


----------



## Chillax (May 20, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chillax97_


 

thankyou, i love how it turned out! 
*rep as soon as i can*


----------



## Toru Hidaka (May 20, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Taira*
> probably the best I could pull out from that.



:WOW OMG! That's awesome thanks! Its exactly what I wanted. I know I just thought about how it might be hard to see the white on whitish-grey but you did great and worked on that. Thanks alot


----------



## Nae'blis (May 20, 2008)

*Revy*


----------



## Nightmare (May 21, 2008)

_Ninjitsu ninja i see no pic  _


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (May 21, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Ninjitsu ninja i see no pic  _



Ah! For some odd reason its not there now, it was JUST there though!

**EDIT** It's still there
The Washington Post

I'd like a transparency of the ninja on the left, and a avy around the right ninja's head.  Thanks so much! I'll be sure to rep whoever does it.

I noticed that link is going in and out of working. Its the #7 drawing on this page.
The Washington Post

Hopefully someone is able to see it.


----------



## Nightmare (May 21, 2008)

_i see it now ... though i can't do it now cuz im going to bed  ... sorry ... if anyone else pops by here please feel free to do their request  _


----------



## Overhaul (May 22, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Revy*



Thanks,love.pek


----------



## Masurao (May 22, 2008)

Can I get a Transparent reduced sig sized of Goku and Chi-Chi on nimbus(the cloud)? While getting all of them, try and get as much of the cloud and it's trail as u can. Thanks.


----------



## fraj (May 22, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Can I get a Transparent reduced sig sized of Goku and Chi-Chi on nimbus(the cloud)? While getting all of them, try and get as much of the cloud and it's trail as u can. Thanks.


----------



## Masurao (May 22, 2008)

Awesome...thanks dude. Reps when I can spread it around and cred.


----------



## Sebastian (May 22, 2008)

Just this PLease.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 22, 2008)

Ninjitsu Ninja said:


> Ah! For some odd reason its not there now, it was JUST there though!
> 
> **EDIT** It's still there
> The Washington Post
> ...



Here you go .....

Without borders ......

*Spoiler*: __ 










With borders ........

*Spoiler*: __ 










Take the border ones


----------



## Bear Walken (May 23, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> Just this PLease.



Got you ........

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (May 23, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Here you go .....
> 
> Without borders ......
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! +reps


----------



## ghstwrld (May 23, 2008)

Transparency, please.



I would like this picture to receive a border and the transparency treatment as well.





Thanks.


----------



## fraj (May 23, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> Transparency, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabzilla (May 23, 2008)

Transparency for the set (I think there is no need to resize it, but if it doesn't fit, could you please do that too?) and avy with Spirit's (redhead) face. Please?


----------



## Nae'blis (May 23, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency for the set (I think there is no need to resize it, but if it doesn't fit, could you please do that too?) and avy with Spirit's (redhead) face. Please?



okay. In some time please. Do you want the green part to remain or be removed? And also the speech bubbles, should they remain or be removed?


----------



## gabzilla (May 23, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> okay. In some time please. Do you want the green part to remain or be removed? And also the speech bubbles, should they remain or be removed?



You can keep the green and the bubbles (just the one that says Soul Eater and the smoke/skull)


----------



## ghstwrld (May 23, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks.

I'm not able to rep you now, but I will do so when its possible.


----------



## Gene (May 23, 2008)

Just the hand.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 23, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> You can keep the green and the bubbles (just the one that says Soul Eater and the smoke/skull)




*Spoiler*: _couldn't really make an avatar I particularly liked_ 














If you want something changed or done differently, don't hesitate to ask. Through PM's would be preferable.


----------



## gabzilla (May 23, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Spoiler*: _couldn't really make an avatar I particularly liked_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are perfect <3 Thank you


----------



## Saito (May 23, 2008)

Gene said:


> Just the hand.


I'll do it Gene D:


----------



## breakbeat oratory (May 24, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> Can I get it cropped to size as well? No resizing, just a clean crop.



My request still hasn't been done as I asked.

Can someone do it for me please?


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 24, 2008)

^ I'll take it.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (May 24, 2008)

ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> ^ I'll take it.



Thank you


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 24, 2008)

I just want the girl, the guy and that purple flower thing in the background. I don't want the other stuff in the back.
For the size, keep it the same.

Credit and rep


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 24, 2008)

^ I don't see any purple flower. I see some bunny-looking head and a red.. heart/flower. Which do you want to keep?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 24, 2008)

Yeah keep the red heart flower thing in the back and the bunny looking head.


----------



## Nightmare (May 24, 2008)

_I am just saying this ... I won't be doing anything here till Tuesday due to my cousins wedding and i am not even on my own computer ... so please don't think im being lazy or inactive  _


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 24, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Yeah keep the red heart flower thing in the back and the bunny looking head.



*Spoiler*: _With the white border_ 










*Spoiler*: _Without _ 









^ you can't see the difference if you're using the Sasuke forum skin.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 24, 2008)

Oh ok thanks so much


----------



## Yosha (May 24, 2008)

a quick transparent request, please.

*stock:*


----------



## Nae'blis (May 24, 2008)

^you want the words? okay, I can see what I can do.


----------



## Yosha (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, just the words. Thanks ^^


----------



## Cipher (May 24, 2008)

It's summer and it's time to get a new set!

I would like two transparencies made from the same stock:
-->here<--

The first is a cutout of Munsu, Sando, and Bang Ja together(the three characters in front: the guy in blue with a packpack, the guy in green with the guns, and the girl with the cape and sword.  Don't forget her claw, it's a bit hard to notice).  I'd like the image to be resized so that the height is 450 pixels and keeping a width that is proportional.

The second is a cutout of Aji Tae, the blonde angel-thingy at the top.  Please include the wings.  I'd like that image to be resized so that the width is 250 pixels and the height is proportional.

Thanks and rep to the maker! pek


----------



## Mori (May 25, 2008)

Image:



I would just like the guy and girl (text is fine too), as long as the wall and night sky in the background are not there.

Also, could you re-size it to about 400x300, or something closer to that range? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mellie (May 25, 2008)

transparent no need to resize, i'll do that myself. keep the gray crease lines.


----------



## Moritaka (May 25, 2008)

So, Tousen. Am I in?
You haven't replied to my messages

I've given you god examples. 
Take a look at my sig and avi, at the least..


----------



## Nae'blis (May 25, 2008)

Masanari said:


> a quick transparent request, please.
> 
> *stock:*


 took a while because I had to go to each letter and remove the white.


no need to credit shop, but rep will be appreciated.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 25, 2008)

I feel like doing a transparency. I'll do *KakashiSenseiFangirl*'s first since that's easiest.



Next is *Cipher*. oooh Shin Angyo Onshi.


----------



## hockeyguy33 (May 25, 2008)

Would like Gurren Lagann transparent (keep the swirls around the drill) and re-sized for a sig.

Thanks in advance for taking the time to look at my request .


----------



## Mellie (May 25, 2008)

ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> I feel like doing a transparency. I'll do *KakashiSenseiFangirl*'s first since that's easiest.
> 
> 
> 
> Next is *Cipher*. oooh Shin Angyo Onshi.



thank you


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 25, 2008)

Can I please have this transparent?
Without the text, of course. 


He also seems a little too big so can someone slightly resize him.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 25, 2008)

Mori said:


> Image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure, just give me a moment.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 25, 2008)

Mori said:


> Image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mori (May 25, 2008)

It's wonderful Nae'blis, thank you!


----------



## Nae'blis (May 25, 2008)

sure, no problem.


----------



## Yosha (May 26, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> took a while because I had to go to each letter and remove the white.
> 
> 
> no need to credit shop, but rep will be appreciated.


thank you  will rep.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 26, 2008)

oh damn. 
I forgot to disable my sig when I requested.


----------



## gabzilla (May 26, 2008)

set with this? (resize and trnsparency for the sign - if it's too much trouble, just resize it) pek


----------



## King (May 26, 2008)

May I get this transparencied please, with the words included?



link: The Infamous Video Featuring Mr. Marcus


----------



## Nae'blis (May 26, 2008)

EvilPuppet said:


> So, Tousen. Am I in?
> You haven't replied to my messages
> 
> I've given you god examples.
> Take a look at my sig and avi, at the least..


just be patient, he will respond when he can. Tousens hasn't been online for the past couple of days.



hockeyguy33 said:


> Would like Gurren Lagann transparent (keep the swirls around the drill) and re-sized for a sig.
> 
> Thanks in advance for taking the time to look at my request .


I made this for myself a while back, let me see if I still have it. If not, expect this tomorrow.


----------



## hockeyguy33 (May 26, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> just be patient, he will respond when he can. Tousens hasn't been online for the past couple of days.
> 
> 
> I made this for myself a while back, let me see if I still have it. If not, expect this tomorrow.



Sweet deal, no problem .


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 27, 2008)

Cipher said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here it is. Hope you like it.


*Spoiler*: _1st request_ 






^ Size from original stock was already <450px.





*Spoiler*: _2nd request_ 









----

I'll do *Chidori Mistress*'s now.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 27, 2008)

Chidori Mistress said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made two version of sizes.


----------



## En Too See (May 27, 2008)

Hey guys its me again!

You guys made me a transparent not too long ago and it was deleted before I got a chance to save it.  So if possible, I was wondering if it could be made again.  Nae'blis made it and here's the request over again.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Please take out everything but Luffy, the dolphin, the chairs, the glasses, and the table. Also if you could, take out the background underneath Luffy and the dolphin's hand and flipper.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 27, 2008)

Thank you. 

*reps*


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 27, 2008)

You're welcome =)

I noticed I missed a spot I didn't see before so here it is; removed.


----------



## Itachi_17_Katsu (May 27, 2008)

Hey guys 

Image : 

can you make it transperent , just keep Itachi and the Chair , everything remove it please , such as those swirly things , the writing ....etc. 
Size 400-500 in that area . thanks in advance  ..


----------



## Nae'blis (May 27, 2008)

Nick2cool said:


> Hey guys its me again!
> 
> You guys made me a transparent not too long ago and it was deleted before I got a chance to save it.  So if possible, I was wondering if it could be made again.  Nae'blis made it and here's the request over again.
> 
> ...



ah, I didn't delete it after all.


----------



## Nightmare (May 27, 2008)

Itachi_17_Katsu said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Image :
> 
> ...


I am finally back from the wedding and i will work on this one 
DONE


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 27, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> set with this? (resize and trnsparency for *the sign* - if it's too much trouble, just resize it) pek


I'm... sorry?


----------



## Nae'blis (May 27, 2008)

signature, rahsia.


----------



## Nightmare (May 27, 2008)

King said:


> May I get this transparencied please, with the words included?
> 
> 
> 
> link: Lol yea, Real is behaving perfectly over this Ronaldo business...


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 27, 2008)

kk thx. I'll work on gabzilla's later tonight.


----------



## gabzilla (May 27, 2008)

ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> kk thx. I'll work on gabzilla's later tonight.



 Thank you.


----------



## Cipher (May 27, 2008)

ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> Here it is. Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _1st request_
> ...



 I love them!  Thank you!


----------



## Louchan (May 27, 2008)

I usually make my own transparent pictures but damn, this one just won't turn out well no matter what I do.

Well, yeah.
I only want Naruto and Sakura.
The sky needs to go.
But I'm not so sure about the mountains.
Maybe it would look better to keep them?
Well, do whatever turns out the best.
Oh, and no resizing please.
Thank you.
<3


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2008)

Please make this transparent and slightly smaller.


----------



## Nightmare (May 27, 2008)

Louchan said:


> I usually make my own transparent pictures but damn, this one just won't turn out well no matter what I do.
> 
> Well, yeah.
> I only want Naruto and Sakura.
> ...


_i'd do this but im passing out very soon  _


Raiden said:


> Please make this transparent and slightly smaller.


_this took me 3 seconds but if i don't see you sig off then you can't get it  _


----------



## Itachi_17_Katsu (May 27, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> I am finally back from the wedding and i will work on this one
> DONE



thx a lot , most appreciated


----------



## Nightmare (May 27, 2008)

_Turn off your sig please  _


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 28, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> set with this? (resize and trnsparency for the sign - if it's too much trouble, just resize it) pek


Hope this was what you had in mind.


*Spoiler*: _With pillow_ 








*Spoiler*: _Without pillow_ 








*Spoiler*: _ Resize only_ 








*Spoiler*: _Avatars_


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2008)

ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> Hope this was what you had in mind.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _With pillow_
> ...



That is perfect pek Thank you!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

So here is my situation (Which may or may not in part be answered by your OP but I have specific issues):

Many moons ago the lovely Suzuhiko promised to make me an animated gif avy. It would consist of ten 150x150 colourings of various manga pannels. They would then be animated in a slideshow (No transition shots, just changing from one to another like Megaharrisons avy). Then, over a period of time more and more images would be added. She said she could fit 50 or 60 into a single gif and keep it under 500KB (Since the five she did are 139 KB altogether this doesn't seem to be true so I'll limit myself to how many I can cram in). She did five images then real life came up and she hasn't been able to do anymore.

*So this is where you guys come in. I need to know if anyone will be willing to:

- Make the images (I will provide the manga stock but I need someone to cut to size, colour and border them)

- Make the final gif out of the multiple images

Any helpers?*

Since many of you seem to do limited numbers of colourings I'm mass posting this in all the workshops (No offence ) because I need many pics and variety in styles.

Example of the end product:



I want the images to shift like this this. One or two second beat then the next pic. The component images will look something like this:







These are the five Suzuhiko orignally made. You don't need to copy her colouring style. Just nice colourings of 150 x 150 images I choose.

If you wish to help just say so and I'll post an image for you to do sometime in the next few days. If you volunteer to do the final gif I'll PM you a zip file full of the finalised images.

Thanks for taking the time to read this


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 28, 2008)

^ . . . . . . 

Not sure if anyeone here does actual airbrushing (or handle quantity adjustments like the one you posted) but I'll help with the gif.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 28, 2008)

hmm, I can colour and such, but I doubt i have time to do so many images within a week. your best bet is to go to vervex's shop for the images.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> hmm, I can colour and such, but I doubt i have time to do so many images within a week. your best bet is to go to vervex's shop for the images.



I guess I could extend the deadline somewhat


----------



## Isuzu (May 28, 2008)

Just need trans+resize. :3

edit: >__>



Thank you thank you


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2008)

I turned it off <___>


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja ... turn off your sig now please


----------



## Nae'blis (May 28, 2008)

Isuzu said:


> Just need trans+resize. :3
> 
> edit: >__>
> 
> ...



okay, I'll give this a shot.


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)

Louchan said:


> I usually make my own transparent pictures but damn, this one just won't turn out well no matter what I do.
> 
> Well, yeah.
> I only want Naruto and Sakura.
> ...


_i guess i got this one  _


----------



## Nae'blis (May 28, 2008)

hockeyguy33 said:


> Sweet deal, no problem .


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)




----------



## lone wolf807 (May 28, 2008)

Just want the civil protection officer and the gun along transparent


----------



## hockeyguy33 (May 28, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


>



Looks great ....thanks for doing such a wonderful job.  reps and credit of course.


----------



## Louchan (May 29, 2008)

Wonderful. <3
There are a couple of missed spots and you cut off Naruto's hair but I think I can fix that myself.
Thank you very much. <333


----------



## Nightmare (May 29, 2008)

lone wolf807 said:


> Just want the civil protection officer and the gun along transparent


_turn off your signature or no one will do your request  _


hockeyguy33 said:


> Looks great ....thanks for doing such a wonderful job.  reps and credit of course.


_Turn off that signature please  ...  i fucked up Louchans pics  _


----------



## Q45 (May 29, 2008)

Transparent, no resize, you can cut off where the "Bleach is at"...I won't be needing that bottom part!


----------



## Ironhide (May 29, 2008)

Can I get Ichigo and Shirosaki plz


----------



## Roy Mustang (May 29, 2008)

keep the trsnperancy

resize to sig size

you can cut the scarf it it turn out too big


----------



## Bear Walken (May 30, 2008)

@ Lone wolf ... 

*Spoiler*: __ 









@ Iron Hide ...

*Spoiler*: __ 









@ Q45 ...



@ Roy ...


----------



## Q45 (May 30, 2008)

Aww, damn Bear!...I was going to edit my post to change another stock

But oh well...Thanks!

EDIT- I have to spread some rep before I can rep you again, Fuck how much do I have to spread, spread already like 5 people already...damn now I gave out too much rep, I'll rep you tomorrow


----------



## Jessie (May 30, 2008)

Can I please have sasuke cut out of this and reduced to 550 please.


and could this be turned into a 150x150 avatar plz


*Spoiler*: __ 







many thanks


----------



## Nightmare (May 30, 2008)

_ummmm 550 what  _


----------



## Nightmare (May 30, 2008)

Jessie said:


> Can I please have sasuke cut out of this and reduced to 550 please.
> 
> 
> and could this be turned into a 150x150 avatar plz
> ...


could this be what you desire  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2008)

Please make a transparent set out of the girl and the float in the given stock:


----------



## Kamina (May 30, 2008)

Cut out Stein please.

Link removed


----------



## fraj (May 30, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Please make a transparent set out of the girl and the float in the given stock:



Ill take this


----------



## Nightmare (May 30, 2008)

_i guess i got Kamina's then 
_


----------



## fraj (May 30, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Please make a transparent set out of the girl and the float in the given stock:




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Looks good X3


----------



## Mukiru (May 30, 2008)

Hey can I have this transparent...

I only like renton and eureka ok


----------



## Mukiru (May 30, 2008)

Thanks saito advance rep


----------



## Saito (May 30, 2008)

*xxrokudaimexx:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Mukiru (May 30, 2008)

Thanks gave you rep already...


----------



## Franky (May 31, 2008)

I only want the skull cross, you can leave the black that's inside the skulls if need be... and can you resize to sig size...


yes, that is the cover to a book


----------



## Mori (May 31, 2008)

Stock Image: 
Also, would it be possible to make one version the same as the stock image and another re-sized?

Thank you. ^_^


----------



## S.A.S (May 31, 2008)

CAn you make this transparent for me


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 31, 2008)

I'll do *Mori*'s.


----------



## Kuran (May 31, 2008)

lol first time here 

can you do this?


the suits, the swords, the cool lights coming from them,...


----------



## Clearmoon (May 31, 2008)

Hi, this should be fairly easy but could you make this transparant please? 



Just want the birds face.

Thanks


----------



## Kamina (May 31, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i guess i got Kamina's then
> _



Thanks, rep + cred.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 31, 2008)

*Tsuna Sawada*: Sure, if you turned off your oversized sig.


Mori said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here it is.


*Spoiler*: _Resized_ 










--

I'll do *ClearMoon*'s.


----------



## Nightmare (May 31, 2008)

Franky said:


> I only want the skull cross, you can leave the black that's inside the skulls if need be... and can you resize to sig size...
> 
> 
> yes, that is the cover to a book


_im not sure i can do that without making it look like utter crap  _


xsasuke24x said:


> CAn you make this transparent for me


_gimme 10 minutes and i got this done  ... Tsuna ... bro you gotta turn off that sig 

_


----------



## Kuran (May 31, 2008)

better? 

so nightmare, i finally came to the shop


----------



## Nae'blis (May 31, 2008)

please remember to disable sigs when posting.


----------



## Kuran (May 31, 2008)

crap


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 31, 2008)

ClearMoon said:


> Hi, this should be fairly easy but could you make this transparant please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few spots were iffy so I'm not sure if these are the correct parts.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kuran (May 31, 2008)

it's mine turn now?


----------



## Franky (May 31, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _im not sure i can do that without making it look like utter crap  _
> 
> _gimme 10 minutes and i got this done  ... Tsuna ... bro you gotta turn off that sig
> 
> _



Just do your best. Pwease~~~~!


----------



## fraj (May 31, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> lol first time here
> 
> can you do this?
> 
> ...



oh yeah baby . Im gonna try this............

spam here again and you will be rejected


----------



## Clearmoon (May 31, 2008)

ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> A few spots were iffy so I'm not sure if these are the correct parts.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks, thats awesome.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 31, 2008)

can u make it an avatar, just regular size, I want the whole thing transparent, I will rep!

link:  here


----------



## Homura (May 31, 2008)

Turn your sig off Jako-san.


----------



## fraj (May 31, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> it's mine turn now?


----------



## Nightmare (May 31, 2008)

_ill have yours in about 5 minutes franky 

I hope its any good to use  
_


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 31, 2008)

> Turn your sig off Jako-san.


 my sig is off is just 3pics


----------



## Mori (May 31, 2008)

ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> Here it is.



Thank you, they're wonderful!


----------



## Nightmare (May 31, 2008)

_jako ... we are not joking buddy ... turn off your sig or no one does your request  _


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 31, 2008)

ok ok! I will!


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jun 1, 2008)

Request Please

Just tsuna please




Both please


thanks


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jun 1, 2008)

Franklin Stein, two images per request are the maximum allowed.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jun 1, 2008)

ok just do wat ever ones u want lol


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 1, 2008)

Jako-san said:


> can u make it an avatar, just regular size, I want the whole thing transparent, I will rep!
> 
> link:  Binktopia decided to pick up Air Gear


----------



## Felt (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Nightmare (Jun 1, 2008)

_Hollie 

_


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 1, 2008)

thx so much


----------



## Felt (Jun 1, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Hollie
> 
> _



That was quick thanks <33


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 1, 2008)

Isuzu said:


> Just need trans+resize. :3
> 
> edit: >__>
> 
> ...


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm just wondering if anyone is doing mine cause if not I was gonna delete it. I kinda changed my mind


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 1, 2008)

No one had picked up your request yet, you can delete it if you wish.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jun 1, 2008)

kk i need this transparent but resize so its perfect sig size but not to big~ please ^^


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a request. <3

I made this in GIMP, but I'm still new to it, so I was wondering if you could make part of it transparent. I know it may be hard because of the angle, but when "flattened", it measures 5px between each picture, and between each picture and border. Thanks. <3


----------



## Chillax (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a request 



thank you very much for your time, i would like this as a sig, whatever size you think is appropriate  (also wonder if the writing at the bottom could be cropped off?)


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 2, 2008)

Neji_WinsAll said:


> kk i need this transparent but resize so its perfect sig size but not to big~ please ^^


----------



## Tousen (Jun 2, 2008)

Chapter 237 Page 12

My request.

I would just like Tousen and the Ground he is standing on from the first panel


Thank you


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jun 2, 2008)

is any one doin my request?


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 2, 2008)

Avy and signature, please


----------



## Tousen (Jun 2, 2008)

Franklin Stein said:


> is any one doin my request?



Well lets take a look



Franklin Stein said:


> Request Please
> 
> Just tsuna please
> 
> ...





ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> Franklin Stein, two images per request are the maximum allowed.





Franklin Stein said:


> ok just do wat ever ones u want lol





Tousen said:


> **RULES**​*8*.If you request hasnt been made in 5 days please repost it. Dont wait 2 hours and ask why you request hasnt been done yet. Some transparent work takes up to 20 seconds or up to hours to please be *patient*



Any other questions?


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jun 2, 2008)

I want everything except Maka, Soul and the dust clouds at their feet cut out.

Thankies in advance and rep to whoever does it! <3


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 2, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> I have a request. <3
> 
> I made this in GIMP, but I'm still new to it, so I was wondering if you could make part of it transparent. I know it may be hard because of the angle, but when "flattened", it measures 5px between each picture, and between each picture and border. Thanks. <3


_aight ill be doing this one too i guess  ...

_


----------



## Spike (Jun 2, 2008)

I would like Shunsui in transparent please.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 2, 2008)

Can I get a set from these two?
Propane
Need a senior size avatar from that, around the head/face, with whatever type of border matches and looks good. Non-transparent.
And a senior size transparent sig from this?


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks, Nightmare. <3 Can you leave it up there till Saturday, please? Right now I'm using the library's computer and we're not allowed to save anything 8D


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 2, 2008)

Chillax said:


> I have a request
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much for your time, i would like this as a sig, whatever size you think is appropriate  (also wonder if the writing at the bottom could be cropped off?)


yes, the bottom will be cropped. I will have to fiddle with the glow/sparkles around her hand, I'm not sure how you expect this to come out but I'll try my best.


Tousen said:


> this place
> 
> My request.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 2, 2008)

*Tousen*




gabzilla said:


> Avy and signature, please


okay. how did you want the avatar done though?


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 2, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Tousen*
> 
> 
> 
> okay. how did you want the avatar done though?



anything you do will be fine. pek


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 2, 2008)

gabzilla

*Spoiler*: _sig_ 












*Spoiler*: _avatar_


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 2, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> gabzilla
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sig_
> 
> ...



Damn, that was fast o_o (not complaining)

Thank you.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 2, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> I want everything except Maka, Soul and the dust clouds at their feet cut out.
> 
> Thankies in advance and rep to whoever does it! <3



okay, I'll do this. Just a minor comment thuogh, if you have a higher resolution version of a request, that is always preferable to smaller ones. It is easier to clean and comes out much clearer.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Jun 2, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> okay, I'll do this. Just a minor comment thuogh, if you have a higher resolution version of a request, that is always preferable to smaller ones. It is easier to clean and comes out much clearer.



I'm sorry about that. I've been looking for a higher resolution of that scan, but haven't had luck at all. Hope it's not too much of a bother to do. Thank you. <3


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 2, 2008)

*Blooming Cosmo*


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 2, 2008)

Spike said:


> I would like Shunsui in transparent please.





King Lloyd said:


> Can I get a set from these two?
> Download
> Need a senior size avatar from that, around the head/face, with whatever type of border matches and looks good. Non-transparent.
> And a senior size transparent sig from this?



okay, I'm on it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 2, 2008)

*King Lloyd*


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 2, 2008)

*Spike*


----------



## Jimin (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks, Nae'blis. Its just what i needed.


----------



## Franky (Jun 2, 2008)

Just the text, glow, franky, Kiwi, and Mozu
I can resize it, I just it transeparencied


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jun 3, 2008)

ty nightmare ^^ the hair looks a little blocky however i can fix that up with what i plan to do with it, thank you so much. I render stuff myself, thing is it takes me so much time to do the simplest crap cuz i always use the pen tool or eraser tool no matter how hard or easy the stock is, so i need this one fast, and the request was done fast. Thank you Nightmare ~


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 3, 2008)

Franky said:


> Just the text, glow, franky, Kiwi, and Mozu
> I can resize it, I just it transeparencied


_im really really sorry niji  ... i fucked up  ... but ill do this one i guess ... and i won't fuck up 
EDIT: i think i fucked up  
_


----------



## Spike (Jun 3, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Spike*



Thank you very much.

Amazing work as always.


----------



## Franky (Jun 3, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _im really really sorry niji  ... i fucked up  ... but ill do this one i guess ... and i won't fuck up
> EDIT: i think i fucked up
> _



...ok, can you just kill the glow?


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 3, 2008)

Franky said:


> ...ok, can you just kill the glow?


_i am removing the glow as i type this  ... you will have it within minutes 

_


----------



## fraj (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Franky (Jun 3, 2008)

I will now proceed to repping both of you


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 3, 2008)

Can i get a transparency?


Blue background gone, but keep the fire hair  and Simon 
Sig sized, but no so huge it takes the whole thing, if thats descriptive enough


----------



## fraj (Jun 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Can i get a transparency?
> 
> 
> Blue background gone, but keep the fire hair  and Simon
> Sig sized, but no so huge it takes the whole thing, if thats descriptive enough



Ill do this, you want both of them right?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 3, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do this, you want both of them right?


Correct


----------



## Nirvash (Jun 3, 2008)

Could I get a transparency of just the words. Also, could I get one with the original size and one around  size

I would really appreciate it and will rep & credit


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 3, 2008)

Nirvash said:


> Could I get a transparency of just the words. Also, could I get one with the original size and one around  size
> 
> I would really appreciate it and will rep & credit



Here you go ....


*Spoiler*: __ 







Black outline so you can see better.




I just had to do this for *Franky* ...


*Spoiler*: __ 





No need to rep since you've repped enough people over this request.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey! Can someone please make this transparent? 



Thanks.


----------



## Mori (Jun 4, 2008)

Image:

I just want to keep Naruto, Sakura and the stuffed animal.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2008)

Can you guys make the Shion transparent by himself?



And reduce him to 500x500?


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 4, 2008)

Avy and signature, please (transparency for the latter)


----------



## fraj (Jun 4, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Avy and signature, please (transparency for the latter)



I'll take care of this


*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 4, 2008)

Mori said:


> Image:
> 
> I just want to keep Naruto, Sakura and the stuffed animal.


_i got this 

credits and rep would be nice  
_


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Can you guys make the Shion transparent by himself?
> 
> 
> 
> And reduce him to 500x500?


_i guess i got yours bro 

_


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2008)

Make me proud my brotha.


----------



## Mori (Jun 4, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i got this
> 
> credits and rep would be nice
> _




Thanks Nightmare!


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 4, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Thanks!





Mori said:


> Thanks Nightmare!


_don't stress it guys  ... but i must ask you to please turn off your signature  _


----------



## Highgoober (Jun 4, 2008)

Can I please have this transparent. I'd like a sig of the whole thing, any size that looks good. Also an avatar of Stein's(Guy in white) head area, with a little smoke please.




Thanks.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 4, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I'll take care of this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks pek


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jun 4, 2008)

alright im sorry but, i appreciate the work nightmare did to render this but, the hair is just to choppy to fix up, so could someone attempt to render this again but with better detail on the hair, im sorry for asking again, put this as my second request if anything. If you guys cant i understand and I am not trying to force a point, im just asking, otherwise i really do appreciate the work you guys do here, and I am most certainly not trying too infringe on the generousity of this thread


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 4, 2008)

don't skip requests,


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 5, 2008)

Roka said:


> Can I please have this transparent. I'd like a sig of the whole thing, any size that looks good. Also an avatar of Stein's(Guy in white) head area, with a little smoke please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go ......


*Spoiler*: __ 













Neji_WinsAll said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lolli_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Lolli_ 





Here .....


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jun 5, 2008)

@BW- Sorry i was posting from my Blackberry, as you can see it also messed up the


----------



## Highgoober (Jun 5, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Here you go ......
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Thanks a lot. Rep and Credit.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 5, 2008)

Transparency and resizing for both sig and avy. For the avy, I just want the area around her face. Thanks.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 5, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Transparency and resizing for both sig and avy. For the avy, I just want the area around her face. Thanks.


aight i got this one i guess  ... ill put it up in a lil while 
ALL DONE 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Incubus (Jun 5, 2008)

Can I get an transparency (Avatar size) of just the guys (with the text)


----------



## Aina (Jun 6, 2008)

Transparency the background out and focus the avatar around Haseo and Ovan.
150x150 Avi ; Ovan is the guy with blue hair, Haseo with the silver hair. :]

Can you please add a double line border and iCopy in the corner with Ovan's glasses' orange color.



Transparency everything out but Haseo and Ovan in this one.

Please and thank you. Reps and credit.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 6, 2008)

*Incubus .......*


*Spoiler*: __ 











*iCopy ......*


*Spoiler*: __ 






Pretty much just ran with the same border scheme you have in your current avy.


----------



## Mori (Jun 6, 2008)

Image: 

Also, could you please remove the shadows as well. I just want the transparency to have Naruto and Sasuke.

Thank you


----------



## Aina (Jun 6, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> I got you Incubus & Icopy



Alright, thank you very much.


----------



## Legendarywun (Jun 7, 2008)

Resize it to 600x700 if you can if not then its all good....other than the resizing its just a simple transparency.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot BW that looks awesome the hair came out perfect <3 +reps+


----------



## Saito (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll do your requests Mori and Legendarywun.


----------



## Saito (Jun 7, 2008)

*Mori:*
*Legendarywun:*


----------



## Incubus (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you BW


----------



## Chillax (Jun 7, 2008)

6/02/08


Chillax said:


> I have a request
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much for your time, i would like this as a sig, whatever size you think is appropriate  (also wonder if the writing at the bottom could be cropped off?)


 
sorry, lol


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 7, 2008)

_ill do yours chillax  EDIT : nvm ... i remmeber someone is doing yours ... the green dust at the hand is hard for them to do but they said they would do it  _


----------



## Mori (Jun 7, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Mori:*




Thank you Saito. It's wonderful!


----------



## Isuzu (Jun 7, 2008)

Request please! 

150x150 avatar and then the whole thing transparent, and it needs just a slight resize.

Thanks!


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2008)

Request:

Please make the following stock transparent and no bigger than sig limits. It would be cool if Kamina and atleast two of the planets could be included.

A matching avy, no borders, would be appreciated as well.


----------



## Chillax (Jun 8, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ill do yours chillax  EDIT : nvm ... i remmeber someone is doing yours ... the green dust at the hand is hard for them to do but they said they would do it  _


 
the dust  

@ Nae'blis 
O crap! I hope I didn't hand you a problematic pic. Don't feel that you should have to do it, if that's the case. S'okay w/ me :risu


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 8, 2008)

Isuzu said:


> Request please!
> 
> 150x150 avatar and then the whole thing transparent, and it needs just a slight resize.
> 
> Thanks!


this is mine i guess 

*Spoiler*: _DONE_


----------



## kimber abarai (Jun 8, 2008)

hey



um transparent keep the size i just want him and the word bleach

and if you could make an ava with his head with black border (trans)

thanks


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 8, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Request:
> 
> Please make the following stock transparent and no bigger than sig limits. It would be cool if Kamina and atleast two of the planets could be included.
> 
> A matching avy, no borders, would be appreciated as well.


_aight looks like i got this too 
_
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks. 

Will rep you as soon as possible.


----------



## Ino♥ (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey.
I am back 
this is something i made just like 5 mins ago.

current bkground is transparent but the are of gif is not.
i dont really know whether gifs can be semi transparent thus, i came here.
here's another, w/ a bkground



help me fix it. its around 35 frames.
thank you


----------



## kimber abarai (Jun 9, 2008)

*bump*

just making dure mine wasnt skipped
Link removed

thanks


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 9, 2008)

Rocklee~girl said:


> hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aight ill be doing this one too ... don't worry im going in order ... you were next anyway


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Rocklee~girl_


----------



## Gecka (Jun 9, 2008)

I need a transparency for this one


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 9, 2008)

okay Gecka, lol, in a bit.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 9, 2008)

*Gecka*


----------



## Mori (Jun 10, 2008)

I would like everything except for the background and that one character wearing the full white uniform (right). Text is fine too. 

Thank you.


----------



## Tousen (Jun 10, 2008)

Yea does your odd request have anything to do with being transparent?


----------



## Creator (Jun 10, 2008)

You have to GIF employees here, so i guessed they could do it.  

Bear Walken - GiFs
ılı.frajosg.lıl - GiFs


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 10, 2008)

Creator, Tousen's Transparency Request Shop handles exactly that... transparencies. The people who handle gifs are for making transparent gifs. It also doesn't help that you have no idea which anime sequence you want to use. Adding the text is relatively easy for the people in the gif shops, but no one is really going to watch hours upon hours of anime to find the clip that you need.


----------



## Isuzu (Jun 10, 2008)

Just a simple request again.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 10, 2008)

okay, I'll do it Isuzu


----------



## kimber abarai (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow fabulous job <33
major good nightmare


----------



## Creator (Jun 10, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Creator, Tousen's Transparency Request Shop handles exactly that... transparencies. The people who handle gifs are for making transparent gifs. It also doesn't help that you have no idea which anime sequence you want to use. Adding the text is relatively easy for the people in the gif shops, but no one is really going to watch hours upon hours of anime to find the clip that you need.



Ah okay, my mistake.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2008)

Reposting, cause aparrently mine was forgotten 



Lord Genome said:


> Can i get a transparency?
> 
> 
> Blue background gone, but keep the fire hair  and Simon
> Sig sized, but no so huge it takes the whole thing, if thats descriptive enough


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 10, 2008)

_its not ignored ... frag is on it  ... also ... please turn off that sig  
_


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 10, 2008)

Transparency. Just keep Liz, the kitty and Patty, please.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 10, 2008)

which ones are those, gabzilla? I can only guess at who kitty is >_>


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 10, 2008)

XD

The one with the white bikini and the blonde with the green bikini (with the kitty on her head)

Watch Soul Eater.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 11, 2008)

Hy!
I want transparency from this pic...for a sig and an avatar...with borders


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (Jun 11, 2008)

yo trans please...i just want the character cut out,no resize


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 11, 2008)

So, who's up the task of cropping out Lelouch and Schneizel from this scan for me? And also cleaning it (removing the text over them etc.) 

*Spoiler*: __ 








(warning, huge scan)

If anyone is able, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jun 11, 2008)

sig: cut out the guy and his wrench, reduce to sig size

avatar: his face


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 11, 2008)

*Yariko .....*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 11, 2008)

*ʞɥɐos_49 ...*


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 11, 2008)

Isuzu said:


> Just a simple request again.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 11, 2008)

Ino♥ said:


> Hey.
> I am back
> this is something i made just like 5 mins ago.
> 
> ...



The fading effects makes it tough to do. But I do have a suggestion. Try making it over the NF default background/skin scheme, assuming you were planning to use it on here.   

*Mori ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 









On it ..........


----------



## Mori (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you Bear Walken, they're absolutely perfect. pek


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 11, 2008)

gabzilla, since I see you in active users, I will be done tomorrow with your request.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 11, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> gabzilla, since I see you in active users, I will be done tomorrow with your request.



Take your time :3


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 11, 2008)

Transparency and resizing please. But not too small. 



Thank you in advance.


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *ʞɥɐos_49 ...*



thanx its awesum X3


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 12, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Yariko .....*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




...thanks...I like itX3


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 12, 2008)

Request:



Can I have a sig and a 150x150 avatar of the girl on the right and can I have one set with borders and one without one? thank you.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 12, 2008)

2Shea said:


> So, who's up the task of cropping out Lelouch and Schneizel from this scan for me? And also cleaning it (removing the text over them etc.)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


_i have no idea who those people are  ... sorry  _


Roy Mustang said:


> sig: cut out the guy and his wrench, reduce to sig size
> 
> avatar: his face


_i can do this easy  ... it'll be up in a lil while 
_
*Spoiler*: _ROY_


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 12, 2008)

FIZZBITCH said:


> Transparency and resizing please. But not too small.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


_i got this one too 

_


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 12, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i got this one too
> 
> _



Thank you so much, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 12, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency. Just keep Liz, the kitty and Patty, please.



If you have any questions/complaints, or want something done differently, please feel free to PM me.



xo


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 12, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> If you have any questions/complaints, or want something done differently, please feel free to PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> xo



It looks perfect <3 Thank you so much, I know it was a pain in the neck


----------



## Kek (Jun 12, 2008)

Transparency, please. And re-size to 500-450 maybe? Or what ever you think is a good size.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jun 13, 2008)

I would like the white corners cut out please.


----------



## Tousen (Jun 13, 2008)

Now that I am finally back..Why the hell not 



Kek said:


> Transparency, please. And re-size to 500-450 maybe? Or what ever you think is a good size.





Karma said:


> I would like the white corners cut out please.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 13, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i have no idea who those people are  ... sorry  _



Haha it's fine, if you're still at all wanting to do it, it's the two guys in the middle


----------



## Kek (Jun 13, 2008)

Tousen said:


>



Thank You!


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 13, 2008)

2Shea said:


> So, who's up the task of cropping out Lelouch and Schneizel from this scan for me? And also cleaning it (removing the text over them etc.)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Tara said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have a sig and a 150x150 avatar of the girl on the right and can I have one set with borders and one without one? thank you.


_aight i got these both i guess 
EDIT: 2shea i can't do yours cuz i can't remove the text  

*Spoiler*:  













_


----------



## Isuzu (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks.

And ugh, I have to spread rep before I rep you again...I guess I haven't been repping much anymore...Which I probably won't get to til next week vacation.

Send me a reminder PM tomorrow or something and I'll get to it as soon as possible. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Lady (Jun 13, 2008)

Image:



Can I get the mermaid and the fishies? If you can keep any of the blue part in the background, that's be cool, but otherwise just cut it out. I tried making this transparent, but it didn't show up very nicely on all browsers. :3

Afterward, could you make sure it's no more than 500x400?

Thanks so much, guys!


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2008)

Request, please make a transparent set with the following stock.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 13, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _aight i got these both i guess
> EDIT: 2shea i can't do yours cuz i can't remove the text
> 
> *Spoiler*:
> ...



Thank you *rep*


----------



## fraj (Jun 13, 2008)

Lady said:


> Image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you!! It says I've given out too much rep today, so I'll rep you first thing tomorrow.


----------



## fraj (Jun 13, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Request, please make a transparent set with the following stock.




*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Raiden (Jun 14, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Lamb (Jun 14, 2008)

could you make me a transparency of this, please:



thanks.


----------



## beads (Jun 14, 2008)

Please make an avatar out of this, cut around the head. And leave the cig!


----------



## kimber abarai (Jun 14, 2008)

Well i need a sig an ava with this picture
the sig i just want the sized kept and transparent
and for the ava i just want his head transparent and a border the color of his jacket - a small border

Edit: you can also keep the word bleach for the sig


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 14, 2008)

Lamb said:


> could you make me a transparency of this, please:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


_ill do this ... it'll be up in a short while 


_


----------



## beads (Jun 14, 2008)

Weird... My first image didn't show up. Here it is again: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Leave in the cig for an avatar, please!


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Stock:
A transparent set
Avy: 150x150 and Transparent
Sig:Transparent 
I will cred +Rep.


----------



## Tousen (Jun 15, 2008)

beads said:


> Weird... My first image didn't show up. Here it is again:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





Ryuk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: _Beads_ 










*Spoiler*: _Ryuk_


----------



## Neji (Jun 15, 2008)

can you make that transparent please?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 15, 2008)

Please make blackstar, the text, the shadow behind him, and the shadow on the ground transparent. I believe it has been exactly two days since I last made a request 





Neji said:


> can you make that transparent please?


----------



## Tousen (Jun 15, 2008)

Neji said:


> can you make that transparent please?




*Spoiler*: __ 



**



























*
Rep and Credit Please*


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 15, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Beads_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Repped and Credited.


----------



## Cloud (Jun 16, 2008)

Request



please keep the dark/shaded part of his cape. Much thanks.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 16, 2008)

what do i have to do to get hired here?


----------



## fraj (Jun 16, 2008)

Cloud said:


> Request
> 
> 
> 
> please keep the dark/shaded part of his cape. Much thanks.




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Tousen (Jun 16, 2008)

I would like to welcome *tiGer the Melancholic *to the team


----------



## tgre (Jun 16, 2008)

Look forward to working with all of you and fulfilling various requests fellas


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome to the team tiGer


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 16, 2008)

kimber abarai said:


> Well i need a sig an ava with this picture
> the sig i just want the sized kept and transparent
> and for the ava i just want his head transparent and a border the color of his jacket - a small border
> 
> Edit: you can also keep the word bleach for the sig


_aight look like ill be working on this on  ... and someone please do raidens request  _


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 16, 2008)

tiGer the Melancholic said:


> Look forward to working with all of you and fulfilling various requests fellas



welcome to the team TJ,  now we are on two teams together.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _KimberAbarai_


----------



## Cloud (Jun 16, 2008)

Can someone make it FULLY TRANS???  

I don't want the background. :/


----------



## Saito (Jun 16, 2008)

Is this what you wanted Cloud?


----------



## Cloud (Jun 16, 2008)

It's perfec! Thank you.


----------



## Aina (Jun 16, 2008)

Transparency the background, keep the flame's in. Senior avatar on wherever you feel like it, you can add a border to the avatar if you want. ;D I'm not picky, do what you want with it really, as long as I get a set out of it. 

LOL.

Reps + Credit >3<


----------



## Tousen (Jun 17, 2008)

iCopy said:


> Transparency the background, keep the flame's in. Senior avatar on wherever you feel like it, you can add a border to the avatar if you want. ;D I'm not picky, do what you want with it really, as long as I get a set out of it.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Reps + Credit >3<



*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 17, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Please make blackstar, the text, the shadow behind him, and the shadow on the ground transparent. I believe it has been exactly two days since I last made a request



hope you like it raiden


----------



## Tousen (Jun 17, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> hope you like it raiden



*raiden* send me a pm on what you think. RK is trying out to be an employee and I would like your honest opinion on his work.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 17, 2008)

Can you render out just the white background and keep the shadowing? Thanks 
X
It's pretty big...Just leave the size alone.

It's cause I'm going to post it on my DA and they automatically resize it.... Unless I can't do that  Can I credit whoever makes my request though? I can do that...


----------



## fraj (Jun 17, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Can you render out just the white background and keep the shadowing? Thanks
> X
> It's pretty big...Just leave the size alone.
> 
> It's cause I'm going to post it on my DA and they automatically resize it.... Unless I can't do that  Can I credit whoever makes my request though? I can do that...



ill do this for you


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 17, 2008)

Transparency and resizing please. 



If its a little too risque and can't do it, I'll understand.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 17, 2008)

frajosg said:


> ill do this for you



Thanks  Really appreciate it


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 17, 2008)

FIZZBITCH said:


> Transparency and resizing please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_OMG this chick is hot ... i got this one guys 
EDIT: 
DONE 

_


----------



## fraj (Jun 17, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Thanks  Really appreciate it




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 17, 2008)

^THANKS SO MUCH! 
Repped and will be credited ^__^


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *raiden* send me a pm on what you think. RK is trying out to be an employee and I would like your honest opinion on his work.



Gotcha.

Oh and *members of this shop*, Nightmare, was responsible for making some of the transparencies in the "NF Weekly" thread (link in my sig). Check it out if you're interested and pm me if you want to help with the next issue.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 17, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _OMG this chick is hot ... i got this one guys
> EDIT:
> DONE
> 
> _



Hey, thanks again. I have to spread some rep around as it seems I repped you recently.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 17, 2008)

Can someone make that transparent and 150x150 size


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 17, 2008)

_if ya mean make that avy of yours transparent then i got it
EDIT: fuck i can' do this ... the smoke is messing me up ...  ... someone else wanna pick it up   _


----------



## Saito (Jun 17, 2008)

He meant the pic he posted Nightmare.

*Niko Bellic:*


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 17, 2008)

_oh shit ... thats a photobucket pic ain't it  ... i've been experiencing some ridiculous bullshit recently with photobucket ... i've been rarely been picking up pics from them ... and if this problem continues to occur then ill be missing tons of pics  _


----------



## Shodai (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey guys, i'm in need of a big favour.

If you would cut out Tessai AND Urahara, including the text bubbles, and shop out the text on the coat and feet/legs on Urahara as well, to a high quality, please.



Much appreciated,
-Richard


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 18, 2008)

okay Shodai, I'll do it. The coat should be fine, but I'm not sure how clear the feet will come out,


----------



## Kek (Jun 18, 2008)

Transparancy of just Astro, please.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 18, 2008)

_yo i got Kek's request 
i am not happy with the crappy job i did on the flames  

though if you want no flames i think it would look 1000000X better 




_


----------



## Kek (Jun 18, 2008)

No flames please. 
And thank you.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 18, 2008)

_my pleasure  

*Spoiler*:  







_


----------



## fraj (Jun 18, 2008)

Nightmare you need to spoiler tag every request please


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 18, 2008)

Shodai said:


> Hey guys, i'm in need of a big favour.
> 
> If you would cut out Tessai AND Urahara, including the text bubbles, and shop out the text on the coat and feet/legs on Urahara as well, to a high quality, please.
> 
> ...


Okay, lol, this was sort of difficult. Did the best I could with  a bit of reconstruction on the foot. . Wasn't sure which size you wanted, so you can resize it again if you intend it for a sig.


----------



## Blood+ (Jun 18, 2008)

Can you Transperisize L out of this picture??








Thank You!!!!


----------



## fraj (Jun 18, 2008)

Blood+ said:


> Can you Transperisize L out of this picture??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 18, 2008)

Saito said:


> He meant the pic he posted Nightmare.
> 
> *Niko Bellic:*



Thanks            .

*



			Must spread reputation before giving to Saito again
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 19, 2008)

Trans+Resize <3



Can you please resize this, and take the birds out? kthx in advance. <333


----------



## Mori (Jun 19, 2008)

Image: 

You can keep the flowery designs if you want or not, all up to you. I really just care about having the two characters.

Thanks. :3


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 19, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> Trans+Resize <3
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please resize this, and take the birds out? kthx in advance. <333


_ill do this one i guess 


_


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 19, 2008)

Mori said:


> Image:
> 
> You can keep the flowery designs if you want or not, all up to you. I really just care about having the two characters.
> 
> Thanks. :3


----------



## Shodai (Jun 19, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Okay, lol, this was sort of difficult. Did the best I could with  a bit of reconstruction on the foot. . Wasn't sure which size you wanted, so you can resize it again if you intend it for a sig.



Superb.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Wilham (Jun 19, 2008)

I would like just the robot.

size - 300x425

Thanks guys.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 19, 2008)

Wilham said:


> I would like just the robot.
> 
> size - 300x425
> 
> Thanks guys.



okay                      .


----------



## Mori (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you! It's beautiful.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 19, 2008)

Can you take the whole pic and make it a 150x150 avy with no border but still transparent? Thanks!


----------



## Kamina (Jun 19, 2008)

Cut out Goku and Superman and resize please.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 19, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Can you take the whole pic and make it a 150x150 avy with no border but still transparent? Thanks!


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 19, 2008)

Wilham said:


> I would like just the robot.
> 
> size - 300x425
> 
> Thanks guys.


the height is 425px


----------



## Kushina (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi guys!  Could someone make my avvie transparent and resized?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2008)

Request:

Please make this transparent (the entire set), and no bigger than senior limits.



Include Yoko, Kamina, and the gar glasses showing a relection of Simon in the transparency.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 19, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Cut out Goku and Superman and resize please.





Kushina said:


> Hi guys!  Could someone make my avvie transparent and resized?


sure, although the superman request will take some time.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 19, 2008)

*Kushina*


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jun 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _My Request_ 



Plz a Nomal Tranperancy of this;

one;Original Size
another;500x500
abother;125x125
or biggest possible 
Avata and Sign..
plz


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 19, 2008)

please remember to disable sigs when posting


----------



## Kushina (Jun 19, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Kushina*



Omg thank you SO much!


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jun 19, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> please remember to disable sigs when posting



No borders please buddy old pal



just the Image Transparent and whole no cut off.s


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 19, 2008)

*宮本Musashi*

since you aren't a senior member, the largest sig you can have is 400px by 550px. This is 400px h


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 19, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Request:
> 
> Please make this transparent (the entire set), and no bigger than senior limits.
> 
> ...


okay, this will also take some time. Expect it tomorrow.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jun 19, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *宮本Musashi*
> 
> since you aren't a senior member, the largest sig you can have is 400px by 550px. This is 400px h



what about the original?

do it for Hachimata...


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 19, 2008)

okay, lol, I'll do that now.


----------



## Rule (Jun 19, 2008)

I really do appreciate this thread. I wanted to know can anyone reduce my avatar size to fit the limit of 97.7 KB.? It's currently 340.5 KB bytes.

Thanks.


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 19, 2008)

ur supposed to ask that in a gif request thread


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks blis and I replied back to your PM.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2008)

Turn this transparent please. Also, clear up the fuzziness a bit as well if possible. Nothing else.


----------



## Tousen (Jun 19, 2008)

Rule said:


> I really do appreciate this thread. I wanted to know can anyone reduce my avatar size to fit the limit of 97.7 KB.? It's currently 340.5 KB bytes.
> 
> Thanks.





Uchiha Sasuke said:


> ur supposed to ask that in a gif request thread



What He said



Death-kun said:


> Turn this transparent please. Also, clear up the fuzziness a bit as well if possible. Nothing else.




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 





*Spoiler*: _Me Being Extremely Bored At The Moment_ 




*You Can Use It As A Avatar*


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jun 19, 2008)

Just a simple transparency, please. No resizing at all.


----------



## Tousen (Jun 20, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> Just a simple transparency, please. No resizing at all.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you very much, Tousen. Reps are definitely in order.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jun 20, 2008)

Could you get rid of the orange in this, please?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks, Tousen  

Reps will be given once I'm unsealed.


----------



## Jessie (Jun 20, 2008)

i like this to be transparent please (Around the two characters)


and could this be mande transparent and resized (just their heads and shoulders) into a 150x150 avy with a border please


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jun 20, 2008)

Make it all sugoi and transparent. Resize it to as big as it can get if it's over the limits. Oh, and cut off that bit wih the text plz. thx


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks, Nightmare.  Repped you.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 20, 2008)

Sig (height 450): Transparent, keeping the hands, the grenade, the wings, the five guys


Avatar (150x150): Transparent,  keeping the guys, the text "Incubus" (if part of the wings are still there, I don't mind)

Thanks in advance


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 21, 2008)

Transparency, please :3


----------



## fraj (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll take care of Jessie - Zell - Incubus and Gabzilla.


----------



## fraj (Jun 21, 2008)

Jessie said:


> i like this to be transparent please (Around the two characters)
> 
> 
> and could this be mande transparent and resized (just their heads and shoulders) into a 150x150 avy with a border please



Your first link isn't working but heres the second one






Zell Dincht said:


> Make it all sugoi and transparent. Resize it to as big as it can get if it's over the limits. Oh, and cut off that bit wih the text plz. thx



I will not remove the text because it is a copyright and against the forum rules.






Incubus said:


> Sig (height 450): Transparent, keeping the hands, the grenade, the wings, the five guys
> 
> 
> Avatar (150x150): Transparent,  keeping the guys, the text "Incubus" (if part of the wings are still there, I don't mind)
> ...







gabzilla said:


> Transparency, please :3


----------



## Incubus (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you frajosg.  


I think I pos repped you. It closed before I got to check, if it was a neg, I appologize.


*Oh frajosg, if you haven't done the avatar, that's fine. I'll just crop the tranparency.*


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 21, 2008)

pek Thank you.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 21, 2008)

can someone get rid of the red logo and make the image smaller.
also can I have an ava.150 x 150?pek


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 21, 2008)

Griff Hyral said:


> Could you get rid of the orange in this, please?


_im not gonna lie ... if i make this transparent its gonna look terrible ...  _


Revy said:


> can someone get rid of the red logo and make the image smaller.
> also can I have an ava.150 x 150?pek


_gimme like 5 minutes revy  it'll be up 

*Spoiler*:  









_


----------



## fraj (Jun 21, 2008)

If nightmare cant do it right then the pro will step in


----------



## Tousen (Jun 21, 2008)

well the pro should of done it first instead of skipping it and doing the other images


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 21, 2008)

don't skip requests, not only is it incredibly bloody annoying, it jumbles everything up.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 21, 2008)

Jessie said:


> i like this to be transparent please (Around the two characters)
> 
> 
> and could this be mande transparent and resized (just their heads and shoulders) into a 150x150 avy with a border please


_weird ... i can see your first pic  ... and ill do the first for ya then  ... you guys aren't talking about skipping requests to me are you 

_


----------



## fraj (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry I did not check the last page 
I will definately do every request and check 2 pages before last. its a gentlemen's promise


----------



## Kamina (Jun 21, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> sure, although the superman request will take some time.



Done yet??


----------



## Jessie (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks very much guys 

sorry nightmare but it wont let me rep you


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello! Could I please have this turned into a transparent?


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 22, 2008)

Walking_Nosebleed said:


> Hello! Could I please have this turned into a transparent?


_gimme like 3 minutes  


_


Griff Hyral said:


> *Walking_Nosebleed:*
> 
> 
> Yeah, I got bored =_=
> ...


_oh noes ... please don't do the requests ... i don't mean to be an ass but i did the same shit you did and bad things happened after   _


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jun 22, 2008)

Can I have the sky and background in this image transparent please. 
Also I'd like it resized to fit a sig.
I only want them and the bridge they are on. 



I would also like this transparent please.

EDIT: Damn.
This is the second time i've made that stupid mistake.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 22, 2008)

*Hey, it's Mickey!*



Chidori Mistress said:


> Can I have the sky and background in this image transparent please.
> Also I'd like it resized to fit a sig.
> I only want them and the bridge they are on.
> 
> ...



I'll do it. Of course I'll withhold from posting it until you remove your sig 

EDIT: Finished.

*EDIT: Here you go.*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry about that. 

+reps


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2008)

Astro again. 
And make it 150x300, i guess?


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 22, 2008)

Walking_Nosebleed said:


> Thank you so much!


_please turn off your sig  _


Kek said:


> Astro again.


_
EDIT: gimme another minute ... your not senior  
your size 


_


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank ye.


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 22, 2008)

May I have a  125x125 avy with and without boarder please.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 22, 2008)

_
*Spoiler*: Roku 








_


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2008)

Please make a set using the following stock:



Include Madara, Sasuke, the throne, and dialogue.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 22, 2008)

_ummm raiden ...  :rofl ... do you want madara or sasuke as the avy :rofl _


----------



## beads (Jun 22, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Beads_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh!!! I was gone for a week and when I get back, the image has been deleted from the hosting website! If it's not too much trouble, could you repost it?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ummm raiden ...  :rofl ... do you want madara or sasuke as the avy :rofl _



Sasuke for the lulz.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 22, 2008)

_*Raiden*_

AVYS





SIGS


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks 

Will rep as soon as I can.


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Nightmare reps for you.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 22, 2008)

_turn your sig off roku  _


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry nightmare.


----------



## Tousen (Jun 22, 2008)

beads said:


> Ahhh!!! I was gone for a week and when I get back, the image has been deleted from the hosting website! If it's not too much trouble, could you repost it?




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_


----------



## Cloud (Jun 22, 2008)

Tousen my friend. Is it possible to remove the DA symbol and text on a pic?


----------



## Tousen (Jun 22, 2008)

Cloud said:


> Tousen my friend. Is it possible to remove the DA symbol and text on a pic?



8/10 times I would so no. And since they are going outta their way to brand their shit. For legal purposes I wouldnt recommend trying to removing it or covering it.


----------



## Mori (Jun 23, 2008)

Image: 
I would like just the white area removed, and the image re-sized.

Thank you.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Buskuv (Jun 23, 2008)

Transparency, please.


----------



## Tousen (Jun 23, 2008)

*Attention: *Ive posted a new rule for all of our customers


I believe its number 10


Thank You


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Transparency, please.



okay, lol, in a few.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 23, 2008)

okay, lol, thanks.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 23, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Request:
> 
> Please make this transparent (the entire set), and no bigger than senior limits.
> 
> ...




credit shop, rep


----------



## Tousen (Jun 23, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Done yet??



Did anyone ever complete that Superman vs Goku image?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 23, 2008)

I was the one working on it Tousen, I'm still trying to find a way to include the yellow glow... but it might just have to go away altogether.


----------



## Kamina (Jun 23, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> I was the one working on it Tousen, I'm still trying to find a way to include the yellow glow... but it might just have to go away altogether.



Still waiting on my request from 2 days ago..


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 23, 2008)

what do you think I was talking about Kamina?  And if you had read the rules, it says wait a full 5 days before nagging workings about it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Transparency, please.




no need to credit shop, but rep would be much appreciated. Can't really see since i am using internet explorer, so tell me if it came out alright.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 23, 2008)

It's wonderful, much appreciated.


----------



## Fai (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello. Can someone please make this transparent for me?


Just Sasuke and Naruto (none of the stuff under them/text needed), please. Thank you.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 23, 2008)

_i got fais request 

credit and rep  
_


----------



## GeoMill (Jun 23, 2008)

HI! Can someone this make this transparent. I just don't want the background (including the little place that can be seen from the gap between her body and arm). Thanks beforehand!


----------



## Fai (Jun 23, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i got fais request
> 
> credit and rep
> _


Perfect. Thanks, hon. ♥
/reps+credits


----------



## Mori (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you very much Nightmare. It's lovely. <3


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm sorry. I've been busy. Didn't have the chance to help out the past weeks but  I'll chip in my weight now while I'm free.


SnowPeony said:


> HI! Can someone this make this transparent. I just don't want the background (including the little place that can be seen from the gap between her body and arm). Thanks beforehand!


I'll do this.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 24, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sign, and I would like Excalibur (the... eh thing with the funny hat XD) for the avy.

Thanks


----------



## fraj (Jun 24, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sign, and I would like Excalibur (the... eh thing with the funny hat XD) for the avy.
> 
> Thanks



I will do this


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 24, 2008)

hey fraj, did Haruhi leaev the team?


----------



## fraj (Jun 24, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sign, and I would like Excalibur (the... eh thing with the funny hat XD) for the avy.
> 
> Thanks




*Spoiler*: __ 









@ nae - Yeah I think she did coz her name isnt in the front page either. I thought you guys might know since you have been here longer.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 24, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was... super fast 

I'll rep you tomorrow since i'm a rep whore I reached the limit for today. 

Thanks <3


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2008)

Please make a set with the following stock:


----------



## Tousen (Jun 24, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> hey fraj, did Haruhi leaev the team?





frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She hasnt been here in like forever..so I just assumed she quit..if she ever comes back i will put her up there..what ever happen to that Tiger dude?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 25, 2008)

Ahh... i see i'm off the list 

Guess thats what happens when you're out for a couple months...


----------



## fraj (Jun 25, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Please make a set with the following stock:




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 25, 2008)

Can you please make this transparent?



Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Jun 25, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Can you please make this transparent?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I'll take care of this


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 25, 2008)

frajosg said:


> I'll take care of this



Thanks frajosg.


----------



## fraj (Jun 25, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Thanks frajosg.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you! 

Sorry can't rep you now but I will once I spread.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jun 26, 2008)

SnowPeony said:


> HI! Can someone this make this transparent. I just don't want the background (including the little place that can be seen from the gap between her body and arm). Thanks beforehand!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 26, 2008)

*Transparency Request Please:*

Please make this image of Nas Transparent with the Text. *"Hip-Hop's Alive" *

If I could also have a Avatar created which focuses on his face.  Thanks reps and cred. on the way.


----------



## fraj (Jun 26, 2008)

Unrequited Silence said:


> *Transparency Request Please:*
> 
> Please make this image of Nas Transparent with the Text. *"Hip-Hop's Alive" *
> 
> If I could also have a Avatar created which focuses on his face.  Thanks reps and cred. on the way.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jun 26, 2008)

Can i get something done that has a Transparent uhm. full body Kakashi...plz!!


----------



## GeoMill (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you so much is very pretty!


----------



## Tousen (Jun 26, 2008)

宮本Musashi said:


> Can i get something done that has a Transparent uhm. full body Kakashi...plz!!



I know you arent trying to make a request here without providing a image first.

 


Thats Golden


----------



## Kek (Jun 26, 2008)

Yo, Nightmare (or anyone else), I got another one for ya. 

Keep Astro and the text and re-size it to fit a non-senior member sig, please.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 26, 2008)

_ya Kek i got this .. gimme a lil while  _


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Kek (Jun 26, 2008)

You're the best. 

Will rep as soon as possible.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 26, 2008)

_turn off the siggy please  _


----------



## Tousen (Jun 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _I have a request_ 




*Yea I know I could probably do it myself but im not in the mood to do it.

If you can just make it transparent and leave the size alone.




careful of the branches they could be tricky *


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 26, 2008)

_i got tousens too 
EDIT: 

_


----------



## Raiden (Jun 26, 2008)

Please make an avy with the following stock.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 26, 2008)

_im probably the only one active here  ... im not doing anymore of raidens though guys  so its up for grabs  _


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jun 26, 2008)

Alright, I'll do Raiden's.

Do you have a specific character in mind, Raiden? Oh, and transparent, or...?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 26, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _im probably the only one active here  ... im not doing anymore of raidens though guys  so its up for grabs  _




Did I do something wrong?

Edit: I'm really sorry I didn't rep you Nightmare. There are just too many things for me to remember, and when you sent me that message yesterday, I was unable to rep for the rest of the day.



ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> Alright, I'll do Raiden's.
> 
> Do you have a specific character in mind, Raiden? Oh, and transparent, or...?



Kamina please.

Edit: transparent.


----------



## Tousen (Jun 27, 2008)

If you dont want it transparent then you came to the wrong shop


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2008)

^Changed the request. That's what I thought, but considered otherwise since I was given an option

 Sorry about that


----------



## Tousen (Jun 27, 2008)

Well if she is willing to do anything else then today must be your lucky day.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I didn't think it'd look good with a simple transparency 
Still, I made it, so the choice is up to you.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## fraj (Jun 27, 2008)

ill do raiden's I always do his requests


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 27, 2008)

Cut out Itachi and make him 150x150 no border please.



And cut of Itachi and the sharingan symbol below him please.



Thank you.


----------



## Wilham (Jun 27, 2008)

Just the robot and his heart on the ground.
For an avy 150x150, no border.


----------



## fraj (Jun 27, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Please make an avy with the following stock.







Uchiha Itachi said:


> Cut out Itachi and make him 150x150 no border please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you next


*Spoiler*: __ 





​





Wilham said:


> Just the robot and his heart on the ground.
> For an avy 150x150, no border.


----------



## Tousen (Jun 27, 2008)

ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> Alright, I'll do Raiden's.
> 
> Do you have a specific character in mind, Raiden? Oh, and transparent, or...?





ɐısɥɐɹ said:


> Well, I didn't think it'd look good with a simple transparency
> Still, I made it, so the choice is up to you.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





frajosg said:


> ill do raiden's I always do his requests





Whats wrong with this picture ?


----------



## fraj (Jun 27, 2008)

After deep thought and consideration. I spent hours thinking about what you said Tousen. And I conclude I made a small mistake


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 27, 2008)

frajosg said:


> you next
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks again frajosg! Ugh I gotta spread. You know what I'm gonna complain about the 20 spread before you rep someone again.


----------



## Wilham (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks man.

edit: ok I am a complete twit about these things, how do I get my avy to  be transparent. I saved the image to my computer but it gave it a white background(as you can see). So if someone can explain it to me I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 27, 2008)

_Willham try this one _


----------



## Wilham (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Gene (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't want the text.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 27, 2008)

_aight gene i got yours  gimme like 4 minutes 
EDIT:




_


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will rep the both of you (Rahsia and Frajosg) and use both of your creations.


----------



## Balalaika (Jun 27, 2008)

Can I have this made transparent and have an avy done as well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 28, 2008)

Credit shop and rep is always nice


----------



## Proxy (Jun 28, 2008)

This is my first time here, so here is what I'd like. In the following image:



I would like to have just the woman, transparency, along with the petals around her, if that's possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lone wolf807 (Jun 28, 2008)

If you could, just make the cat transparent

Thank you =)


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks they look awesome.


----------



## fraj (Jun 28, 2008)

Proxy said:


> This is my first time here, so here is what I'd like. In the following image:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to have just the woman, transparency, along with the petals around her, if that's possible. Thanks in advance.



I'll do you first


----------



## Dogma (Jun 29, 2008)

Can I get just Pain, and his raincloud reduced to signature size, please. I'd like to get rid of the paper backround too, so it's just a watermarker image.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fraj (Jun 29, 2008)

Ill do both Lone and Dogma's request.



lone wolf807 said:


> If you could, just make the cat transparent
> 
> Thank you =)







Dogma said:


> Can I get just Pain, and his raincloud reduced to signature size, please. I'd like to get rid of the paper backround too, so it's just a watermarker image.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eleven (Jun 29, 2008)

Can someone please make this transparent?


----------



## Homura (Jun 29, 2008)

Eleven said:


> Can someone please make this transparent?



Just give me some time on it.

Lol, I thought it was already transparent at first.

EDIT: Here you go



Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 29, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Ill do both Lone and Dogma's request.



Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Eleven (Jun 29, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Just give me some time on it.
> 
> Lol, I thought it was already transparent at first.
> 
> ...


Can you post the non resized version pls? Awesome job.


----------



## Jessie (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Can i have sakura cut out with Seductress next to her(near her knees maybe) in fancy letters (readable though)
and a 150x150 invisible avy made out of her with a border please. 

manythanks ^^


----------



## Kek (Jun 30, 2008)

Transparency of Sess, Rin, and Jaken please. And resize to fit in sig, please.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 30, 2008)

Avy with Hinata's face, please pek


----------



## fraj (Jun 30, 2008)

Jessie said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 










Kek said:


> Transparency of Sess, Rin, and Jaken please. And resize to fit in sig, please.



​


gabzilla said:


> Avy with Hinata's face, please pek



​


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 30, 2008)

frajosg said:


> ​



Thank you <3


----------



## Jackal (Jun 30, 2008)

caould you please transparentize, the walls around him, just keep the licker. and could i also get an avatar with a black border around it? the avy needs to be its head.


----------



## Kek (Jun 30, 2008)

frajosg said:


> ​



Thank you!


----------



## Eleven (Jul 1, 2008)

Eleven said:


> Haruhi said:
> 
> 
> > Just give me some time on it.
> ...



Reposting pls.


----------



## Jessie (Jul 1, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Could I have the non resized version as welll please ^^ But it is very nice, thankyou XD


----------



## fraj (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh i kinda deleted it. Ill send it to you by PM if i am free


----------



## E (Jul 1, 2008)

transparent 150X150 ava on aizen's head and collar pls


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 1, 2008)

Type: Set
Avy: Transparent 150x150 and of peters head
Sig: Transparent and can you make it bigger

Thanks.


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 1, 2008)

ryuk just to tell u u cant make a picture bigger unless u dont mind it lookin like shit juist saying

Sig: Transparent

can it be resized to about 600 pixels in height? thx


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 1, 2008)

Are you sure US?


----------



## fraj (Jul 1, 2008)

E said:


> transparent 150X150 ava on aizen's head and collar pls



​


Ryuk said:


> Type: Set
> Avy: Transparent 150x150 and of peters head
> Sig: Transparent and can you make it bigger
> 
> Thanks.




*Spoiler*: __ 










Uchiha Sasuke said:


> ryuk just to tell u u cant make a picture bigger unless u dont mind it lookin like shit juist saying
> 
> Sig: Transparent
> 
> can it be resized to about 600 pixels in height? thx




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 1, 2008)

please and thank you


----------



## fraj (Jul 1, 2008)

Astaroth said:


> please and thank you



​


----------



## Tousen (Jul 1, 2008)

Is it just me or is Ryuk's sig showing twice ?


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks frajosg.

@ Tousen I don't see my sig.


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 1, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx fraj but i kinda wanted it 600 pixels high thx anyway


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

Pretty much remove the white background.
Keep the original size.


Remove the yellowish brown background.
Just a little bit smaller so that the height is around 500 px.

Thank you!


----------



## fraj (Jul 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> Pretty much remove the white background.
> Keep the original size.
> 
> 
> ...



Ill do you


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay, cool.


----------



## fraj (Jul 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> Okay, cool.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

Ah, thanks so much! pek

+rep, I'll have to rep you later though, I'm at my limit...again.


----------



## Saito (Jul 1, 2008)

I see another request was skipped.

*Jackal:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







Anything you want changed feel free to ask.


----------



## Isuzu (Jul 1, 2008)

Simo has a request<3


^and I'd like to have the colored outline part thing, please and thank you.


----------



## Saito (Jul 1, 2008)

*Isuzu:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 2, 2008)

Jackal said:


> caould you please transparentize, the walls around him, just keep the licker. and could i also get an avatar with a black border around it? the avy needs to be its head.


i didn't skip this ... i just realized i couldn't do it cuz i can't see the leg ... or the body ... JACKAL YOU IDIOT YOU SHOULD HAVE PICKED A BETTER PIC


----------



## fraj (Jul 2, 2008)

To do jackals request. Right click on the layer > Contrast and brightness > INcrease brightness > Make the layer transparent > Remove the brightness layer. Simple as that


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 2, 2008)

hey again i was wonerin if i can request a dotted border around ana ava


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 2, 2008)

Could I get these two transparencied?

The white bg on this one


And the background in this one. But preferably keep the shadow beneath them.


----------



## fraj (Jul 2, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> hey again i was wonerin if i can request a dotted border around ana ava



​


S P O T said:


> Could I get these two transparencied?
> 
> The white bg on this one
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## faithless (Jul 2, 2008)

Slater, do him transparent. 

He's on the right.


----------



## Jackal (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the set. and nightmare....lol.


----------



## Saito (Jul 2, 2008)

*Yuusuke:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 










Nightmare said:


> i didn't skip this ... i just realized i couldn't do it cuz i can't see the leg ... or the body ... JACKAL YOU IDIOT YOU SHOULD HAVE PICKED A BETTER PIC





frajosg said:


> To do jackals request. Right click on the layer > Contrast and brightness > INcrease brightness > Make the layer transparent > Remove the brightness layer. Simple as that


lolz. You're the one who skipped it.


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 2, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __



i kinda wanted a dotted border but thx for doing it will rep when ur unsealed


----------



## faithless (Jul 2, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Yuusuke:*



OMG. Saito I love you.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 2, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks a bunch! I'll credit you and the shop + rep.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 2, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sign, avy with Lina's (redhead) face :3


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 2, 2008)

okay      gabs.


----------



## Wilham (Jul 2, 2008)

Avy: 150x150 



Sig: 320x240



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 2, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sign, avy with Lina's (redhead) face :3


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 2, 2008)

Wilham said:


> Avy: 150x150
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_i got this  _


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 2, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


>



Thank you <3


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 2, 2008)

did you want a border around the sign, Gabs?


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 2, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> did you want a border around the sign, Gabs?



Why not? pek


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 2, 2008)

Wilham said:


> Avy: 150x150
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chocolate_Chan (Jul 2, 2008)

Could i just have the girl in the picture please? thanks!


----------



## Saito (Jul 3, 2008)

Im on it chocolate chan ;3


----------



## Saito (Jul 3, 2008)

*Chocolate_Chan:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







If you want anything changed, feel free to tell me.


----------



## Rei (Jul 3, 2008)

Are you still taking request? XD?

I have one. :3

Not really a spolier, I dunno how to adjust that "spoiler" name. >3>. o-O;


Just remove the majenta and i'll be happy. xD

and my avatar too, if its okay. x-x; (the dark gray areas.)


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 3, 2008)

*xReiMouse*: we only take requests from members who have 50 or more posts.


----------



## Rei (Jul 3, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *xReiMouse*: we only take requests from members who have 50 or more posts.



Ah. Well, I'm a newb.
You'll have to forgive me. Sorry. Delete my post if you please.


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 3, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *xReiMouse*: we only take requests from members who have 50 or more posts.



nae'blis then ill request it for him/her can u pls do it


----------



## Rei (Jul 3, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> nae'blis then ill request it for him/her can u pls do it



..
you guys don't have to do my request. if i was that desperate for it, i'd be down on my knees spamming you guys to do it. and plus, im stupid. i never read the rules.
but im not, and i can wait. :3 Now im going to stop posting on this topic. w00t. >3>


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 3, 2008)

Sig request.

Size: I can't really think of an exact size. w/e looks right I guess. 
Also, if you can, make the eyes gold plz.



Thx.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay, thats cleared up.



Suzuku said:


> Sig request.
> 
> Size: I can't really think of an exact size. w/e looks right I guess.
> Also, if you can, make the eyes gold plz.
> ...



I can do the transparency, but for the eyes take it to PradaBrada's shop since that's what he does.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 3, 2008)

xReiMouse said:


> Are you still taking request? XD?
> 
> I have one. :3
> 
> ...





Nae'blis said:


> *xReiMouse*: we only take requests from members who have 50 or more posts.





Uchiha Sasuke said:


> nae'blis then ill request it for him/her can u pls do it


----------



## Rei (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you. (even though I don't really deserve it after being stupid and not reading your rules.


----------



## Ironhide (Jul 4, 2008)

Can I get this transparent?

Also can I get a 150x150 Avy???


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 4, 2008)

Ironhide said:


> Can I get this transparent?
> 
> Also can I get a 150x150 Avy???


i got this one


----------



## Chocolate_Chan (Jul 4, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Chocolate_Chan:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> ...



thanks so much!!  it's perfect! though I'm having problems with rep, so I'll rep you as soon as i can (says i have to rep others)


----------



## Homura (Jul 4, 2008)

@xReiMouse: You should also learn how to turn off your sig if you plan to make any future requests here.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 4, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Okay, thats cleared up.
> 
> 
> 
> I can do the transparency, but for the eyes take it to PradaBrada's shop since that's what he does.


'k.

Thx again.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jul 4, 2008)

Transparency and an avatar please.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 4, 2008)

FIZZBITCH said:


> Transparency and an avatar please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




*Spoiler*: __ 











*and @ xReiMouse, disable your sig.  *


----------



## Rei (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks guys, but, I *didn't* read the rules and i had to get off before I *could* turn off my sig. I own 7 forums myself so I'm pretty sure on how to do that. Thanks for your help though.
!!xReiMouse


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sign (just Lina and Gourry) and just Lina's face for the avy, please


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 4, 2008)

hello hello, set please 



just the big and small heart for the sig, you can cut everything else outside of them
shirley for avi
you can border it if you want too


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2008)

Please make a transparent set with the following stock:



Thank you.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 4, 2008)

can I have an avatar made from this pic..transparent


and a sig from this one...also transparent..and smaller


thanks


----------



## Red (Jul 4, 2008)

Can someone cut the lady out? You can leave the writing. Please don't resize.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 5, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sign (just Lina and Gourry) and just Lina's face for the avy, please





Soul Vibe said:


> hello hello, set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Raiden said:


> Please make a transparent set with the following stock:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




okay, I'll get these done. seems I'm the only one here lol


----------



## Cloud (Jul 5, 2008)

Tous, can I work here? I have cs3. I can do simple pics. Just give me a pic of your standard and I'll see if I can do it. Let me know.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 5, 2008)

please only first Panel , remove everything except for the Bones and graves and Elisa and Faust everything else you can remove , sig size  

and 
Avatar size  and if you can't make it with the name just take the circle  

thx in advance


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll take care of Yariko, Red & Tenjin's requests.

EDIT:

*@ Yariko ....*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*@ Red .....*



*@ Tenjin .....*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 5, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> Sig request.
> 
> Size: I can't really think of an exact size. w/e looks right I guess.
> Also, if you can, make the eyes gold plz.
> ...




no need to credit shop, but rep would be appreciated.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 5, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sign (just Lina and Gourry) and just Lina's face for the avy, please


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 5, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


>



Thank you pek


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 5, 2008)

if you want anything changed or included, please PM me and I will get it done as soon as possible. ^_^


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 5, 2008)

Please cut out them and their backrounds. The red and blue ones. And please keep them in the same pic like as close as they are in the original. Thank you.


----------



## Saito (Jul 5, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Please cut out them and their backrounds. The red and blue ones. And please keep them in the same pic like as close as they are in the original. Thank you.


Im on it o:

*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 5, 2008)

Saito said:


> Im on it o:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Looks awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 5, 2008)

Type: set / Transparent
avy: 150x150 of Gokus head / Transparent
Sig: reasonable size / Transparent
Stock:


----------



## Red (Jul 5, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> I take care of Yariko, Red (remove sig please) & Tenjin's requests.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Whoops I forgot.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 5, 2008)

_just a message to all workers from me ... I'm not inactive ... im just currently at my aunt's house and they lack photoshop   _


----------



## Tousen (Jul 5, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Type: set / Transparent
> avy: 150x150 of Gokus head / Transparent
> Sig: reasonable size / Transparent
> Stock:




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 6, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> no need to credit shop, but rep would be appreciated.


thx.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 6, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> I'll take care of Yariko, Red & Tenjin's requests.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



thank you...I like it


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 6, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pick Up_



Thanks                   .


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 6, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> I'll take care of Yariko, Red & Tenjin's requests
> 
> *@ Tenjin .....*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thx + reps X3


----------



## Red (Jul 6, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> I'll take care of Yariko, Red & Tenjin's requests.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Thanks man.

EDIT: It's not allowing me to open it up in PS, it says the jpg markers are invalid.


----------



## fraj (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry guys I was really busy with basketball games and I am tired as piss. I will continue requests next week onwards. Sorry again guys.


----------



## Jackal (Jul 6, 2008)

when anybody gets the time to. could you just tranzparentize the background. keep the text and soilder. thank you.

ps. maby make it a bit bigger?


----------



## Balalaika (Jul 6, 2008)

Can I have a transparent sig made out of this  and the avy made out of this?


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 6, 2008)

Red said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> EDIT: It's not allowing me to open it up in PS, it says the jpg markers are invalid.



Try this one.


*Spoiler*: __ 




It's png format so it should work. I had no idea that tinypic.com converts every image to jpg.


----------



## Juli (Jul 7, 2008)

Argh..second try..>.<

Can I have a transparent sig out of this picture..^^



Very simple..just the five persons. And a bit smaller please (max. width 450 or so)


----------



## Saito (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll work on Jackal's, Balalaika's and agi's requests.


----------



## 99tailedfox (Jul 7, 2008)

if you can

Base Image/Render:doesnt matter too much, just need a good naruto image that doesnt have any specifc characters in it
Background Color/Image: Black
Color Scheme: red/black
Style: dark
Text: the shinobi nations
Other quality and have some kind of shadow look to it


----------



## Saito (Jul 7, 2008)

^We, don't do those kinds of requests, sorry.

*Jackal:**Balalaika:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







*agi:*


----------



## 99tailedfox (Jul 7, 2008)

ok any place where i can?


----------



## Saito (Jul 7, 2008)

99tailedfox said:


> ok any place where i can?


With your low postcount, you probably can't request it in most request shops. Just try making a thread in this section of the forums. 

forum leaders list


----------



## Balalaika (Jul 7, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Balalaika:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Thanks, it looks great.


----------



## Juli (Jul 7, 2008)

Saito said:


> *agi:*



Thanks alot..^^ *reps*


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 7, 2008)

Request:


*Sig*
Size: Any size that's with in guidelines
Extra: Get rid of the wording on it in any way (if possible)
-Try to keep couple of the petals in the transparency 

Thank you.


----------



## Saito (Jul 7, 2008)

Im on it Tara ;3


----------



## Saito (Jul 7, 2008)

*Tara:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you! I love it! *rep*


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 8, 2008)

Tousen D: Because I misplaced my laptop and find myself atm without ps 

Could I have a set out of this? And make it pwetty :3



_*avatar:*_

150x150, Grimmies face in a nice corner, you know, like how I do it, I like it when it's centered if that makes any sense xD

_*sig:
*_
reasonable size


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 8, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sign, avy with Maka's face, please :3


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 8, 2008)

*Raiden*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 8, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> Tousen D: Because I misplaced my laptop and find myself atm without ps
> 
> Could I have a set out of this? And make it pwetty :3
> 
> ...





gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sign, avy with Maka's face, please :3



okay, just give me some time


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Raiden*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you my good man.

I will be using this set when NF Magazine is released 

*reps again*


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 8, 2008)

_ah fuck me  _

_i was gonna do one of the requests ... damn nae'blis too quick _


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 8, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> okay, just give me some time



Take your time :3


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 8, 2008)

*gabzilla*


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 8, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *gabzilla*



Thank you <3


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 8, 2008)

i got skipped


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't worry Soul, I'm waiting aswell, they wont forget D:


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay, I'm nearly done with Grimmjow's request, I'll do yours just now.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 8, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> Tousen D: Because I misplaced my laptop and find myself atm without ps
> 
> Could I have a set out of this? And make it pwetty :3
> 
> ...








No need to credit shop, but rep would be appreciated. 

be sure to save then, I will delete them after an hour of pick-up


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 8, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> No need to credit shop, but rep would be appreciated.
> 
> be sure to save then, I will delete them after an hour of pick-up



Thank you, I shall rep you when I can again *<3* So you want me to credit you or not? I'm quite confused xD


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 8, 2008)

Type: Transparent Set
Avy: 150?150 Transparent of hitsugayas head.
Sig: Transparent a reasonable size
Stock:

Please make the background in both the sig and avy transparent, not a green background. 
Thanks


----------



## Homura (Jul 8, 2008)

Just give me some time to work on it Ryuk.


----------



## Delphinium (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello, may I please get these pictures without the white edges on the side? 
(It's for a set!) 


Thank you so much, you guys are awesome! D


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 8, 2008)

_Delph ... ya need 50 + posts to get a request done here ... but i personally have no qualm with it so ill do yours 



_


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 8, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Just give me some time to work on it Ryuk.



thanks             .


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 8, 2008)

Ava: 150x150 Rounded border Transparency of Nel's face
Sig: 350x350 Rounded border transparency of Nel


----------



## Cloud (Jul 9, 2008)

Make it into a sig and ava please. 150x150 for ava and w/e size works for sig. 




Sorry. It was too big to upload on PB. 


Thanks TTS.


----------



## Homura (Jul 9, 2008)

Ryuk if you want your request then please turn off your sig from your previous post.

@Cloud: Turn off your sig.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 9, 2008)

I appologize.. ;-;


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 9, 2008)

Transparent please. 


(If you can, please get rid of the deviantart texts off of the pic)

And if possible, could you make a *150x150* slideshow avy out of it too? Thank you very much.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 9, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Ryuk if you want your request then please turn off your sig from your previous post.
> 
> @Cloud: Turn off your sig.



Turned it off.


----------



## Homura (Jul 9, 2008)

Ryuk:

Here you go:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 9, 2008)

wow seriously first i get skipped over and then it's not even posted after 5 days after he said he was gonna work on it 



Soul Vibe said:


> hello hello, set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 9, 2008)

*Soul Vibe*


*Spoiler*: __ 











my appologies.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 9, 2008)

*@ Shark Skin ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*@ Cloud ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 











*@ Uchiha Itachi...* 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Keeping this link up so people don't get the wrong idea. And accuse me of cutting out a DA watermark.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 9, 2008)

*Grimmjow Jeagerjaques*

like this?


----------



## Cloud (Jul 9, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> I'll take care of Shark Skin, Cloud & Uchiha Itachi.
> *
> @ Uchiha ...*
> 
> I can't cut out the DA watermark because it's a ban-able offense. So instead I'll be cutting out this version.


Thank you            .


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 9, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> @ Shark Skin ...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Alright, thanks Bear.


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 9, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Grimmjow Jeagerjaques*
> 
> like this?



Oh, I didn't see this here, I was waiting for a PM XD yes, very nice, thank you so much, will rep when I can again *<3*


----------



## Cloud (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you! :]


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 9, 2008)

please remember to disable sigs when posting.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 9, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Ryuk:
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...



Thanks, I will use it soon.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 9, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> please remember to disable sigs when posting.



Will do              .


----------



## Berry (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey there 

Sig:
Could you make this gif's white background transparent please?

*Spoiler*: __ 








Avatar:Transparent with a black/yellow border please.



Cheers


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 9, 2008)

pl0x


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> Hey there
> 
> Sig:
> Could you make this gif's white background transparent please?
> ...


_i can't make gifs transparent  .. i can do sanji though _




Astaroth said:


> pl0x


_ill do this too 

_


----------



## Cloud (Jul 10, 2008)

TTS, look at my sig..


----------



## kenny0o0 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have request in another thread too. I hope it doesn't bother you because I wanna see different varieties in works. >< I nt sure if thats ok...

By the way, I just wanna request a signature or 2 for Lelouch and Shirley in Code Geass animation. They can be put together or separate as 2 signatures also can.

As for the size, i not quite sure about it as I dont have 1 in mind. A acceptable size will do. Just hope that it will be nice, thats all. 

Thank you very much. =)


----------



## Tousen (Jul 10, 2008)

Cloud said:


> TTS, look at my sig..



Please turn off your sig and do not post if you do not have a request



kenny0o0 said:


> I have request in another thread too. I hope it doesn't bother you because I wanna see different varieties in works. >< I nt sure if thats ok...
> 
> By the way, I just wanna request a signature or 2 for Lelouch and Shirley in Code Geass animation. They can be put together or separate as 2 signatures also can.
> 
> ...



Please read the first page and understand what type of thread this is. First you do not have the requirement amount of post to make a request here.

Second this is a transparent shop not a sig request shop. You do not tell us what we want and we make it for you. You bring us a picture we make it transparent(get rid of the background) and thats about it.

Third never make the same request in two different shops. You are wasting someones time and people do not like to have their time wasted.


----------



## Berry (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _i can't make gifs transparent  .. i can do sanji though _




Cheers Nightmare@ 

I have got to spread some rep first...


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 10, 2008)

it's for a smiley


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 11, 2008)

okay astaroth


----------



## Cloud (Jul 11, 2008)

Tousen said:


> Please turn off your sig and do not post if you do not have a request




The sig that was given to me was over the limit, thus causing me to recieve a sig ban.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 11, 2008)

Cloud said:


> The sig that was given to me was over the limit, thus causing me to recieve a sig ban.



Aw shit! I mixed up the senior size limit (550x500) with your pic (500x540). I thought it was the other way around. 

Yeah, I'm a idiot. 

I'll resize it and gladly take the blame for it. PM the mod who gave you the sig ban & see if you can get the ban lifted. Tell him/her I fucked up and will take the sig ban in your place. 

Here's the resized pic.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Seriously, my bad dude.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 11, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> Cheers Nightmare@
> 
> I have got to spread some rep first...



Here's the gif .....


----------



## Cloud (Jul 11, 2008)

I also got repped sealed since I was given a warning about my previous sig.. No worries I guess..


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Raiden*



Uh, Nae, can you please re-upload them ?


----------



## Isuzu (Jul 11, 2008)

requesto<3



The one with the orange hair and the one who she's hugging only please. <3 And a slight resize.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 11, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Uh, Nae, can you please re-upload them ?


 please save them asap.


Isuzu said:


> requesto<3
> 
> 
> 
> The one with the orange hair and the one who she's hugging only please. <3 And a slight resize.



okay. but you do realize part of her arm which is covered will not be in the image, right?


----------



## Isuzu (Jul 11, 2008)

Ahh, hmm, that's true. Oh well, I don't care.  Thanks for bringing that to my attention, though.


----------



## Circe (Jul 11, 2008)

Sig: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://mikepmitchell.deviantart.com/art/Hammy-37903352




Background deletion (the turquoise bits and "MM"); resize if need be.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 11, 2008)

_just the killer hamster ... no problem  _


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 11, 2008)

*Raiden*

 I also deleted if from my hard drive. Repost the request, and someone will take care of it. I'm not sure if I'll be able to do it in a timely fashion.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 11, 2008)

*Isuzu
*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 12, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sign, avy with their faces, please.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 12, 2008)

okay gabzilla.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 12, 2008)

Circe said:


> Sig:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


_ah fuck  ... my photoshop just died and i need to reinstall ... can someone please do this request ... and SAS i know you mean well but please don't do requsets without being an employee here ... if anything PM tousen about working here ... i learned that the hard way  _


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 12, 2008)

*gabz*


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2008)

Okay Nae'blis. Might as well post a new request then  

*Request*: Please make a transparent set using the following stock.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 12, 2008)

S.A.S said:


> well i m not a worker here but if its ok
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Seriously WTF???_
> 
> ...



Well if you know you dont work here...the why do the request????I seriously cant understand that.

I mean have you ever been to Mcdonalds and there was no one behind the register but you knew the person infront of you wanted a number 1 so you decide to take it upon yourself and jump behind the register to ring them up yourself???

If you know its not your job then *DONT DO IT*


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 12, 2008)

Circe said:


> Sig:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


yippe PS i got it to work


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 12, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ Shark Skin ...*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you soo much! It looks great! 

+rep for you.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 12, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *gabz*



Thank you :3


----------



## Cloud (Jul 12, 2008)

trans with borders please: 

1) lime outside, orange inside
2) black outside, white inside

150x150 Thanks


----------



## Vergie♥ (Jul 12, 2008)

Can you make this transparent and can you also make an avatar that's 100x100 and another avy that 128x128 pixels out of this too? 

Thanks^^ I'll give you rep+ and full credit.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Jul 12, 2008)

Come to make another request...I think I'm bothersome:


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









I know I made a request for this images already but I want them for another forum please




*Specifications:*
*Signature:* 460x200, avatar only if it can be done
*Effects*: Well whatever the artist think is right, but given the images maybe something dark and somber but not to much...do I make any sense

*Spoiler*: _Other_ 



Can it be made to look like if she's leaning against him because I want them to look like a couple, I know me crazy but if it can be done please


----------



## Tousen (Jul 12, 2008)

Cloud said:


> http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h209/c2b2soldier/b-boycloudava.png
> 
> trans with borders please:
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 










Vergie♥ said:


> Can you make this transparent and can you also make an avatar that's 100x100 and another avy that 128x128 pixels out of this too?
> 
> Thanks^^ I'll give you rep+ and full credit.




*Spoiler*: __ 





100x100


128x128






Kikumo Tsukino said:


> Come to make another request...I think I'm bothersome:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...



I tried to do the your request the best that I can given my state of mind...If you dont like it..Someone else will do it.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Jul 12, 2008)

You have my deepest gratitude, Tousen-sama...not to mention that rep, a thousand if I could, and the adequate credit for your amazing work.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 12, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Tous.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2008)

Umm...you skipped me Tousen


----------



## Tousen (Jul 13, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Okay Nae'blis. Might as well post a new request then
> 
> *Request*: Please make a transparent set using the following stock.





Raiden said:


> Umm...you skipped me Tousen



Wow im really sorry about that. I just thought this was already completed


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you 

EDIT: Repped you yesterday, so I will rep as soon as possible.


----------



## Vergie♥ (Jul 13, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks~repped+


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 14, 2008)

Just the girls, the boy, throne and the painting behind them for the sig (and resize) and Kid's (the boy) face for the avy :3


----------



## Wilham (Jul 14, 2008)

Requesting a 150x150 avy: 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks will +rep and credit.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 14, 2008)

^ okay Wilham.


gabzilla said:


> Just the girls, the boy, throne and the painting behind them for the sig (and resize) and Kid's (the boy) face for the avy :3



okay, I'm on it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a request.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh and can you do two versions? One with the shadow and one without?




Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 14, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I have a request.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


i got it 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2008)

^Wow, that was fast. Looks great too. Thanks a bunch.

*Reps*


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 14, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Can i get a transparency?
> 
> 
> Blue background gone, but keep the fire hair  and Simon
> Sig sized, but no so huge it takes the whole thing, if thats descriptive enough


 From way back when


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 14, 2008)

Wilham said:


> Requesting a 150x150 avy:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 14, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Just the girls, the boy, throne and the painting behind them for the sig (and resize) and Kid's (the boy) face for the avy :3


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jul 14, 2008)

Tranperant, sig sized, and avatar


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 14, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


>



<3 Thank you


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 14, 2008)

_gabzilla turn off the sig please  _


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 15, 2008)

Can I get a transparency of this?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 15, 2008)

Well can you cut Gon's head outta this pic:

Stock here

Cut Luffy's head (and hat of course) outta this pic:

Stock here

cut the X outta this pic and put it inbetween them:

Stock here

(this is a sig of course)

I really don't know if this is the proper thread to request this in so sorry if it ain't.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 15, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> From way back when


_i got this one i guess  _


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 15, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> From way back when




*Spoiler*: __ 








Sorry for the long wait.



Nightmare said:


> _i got this one i guess  _



Sorry for taking this request.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 15, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Tranperant, sig sized, and avatar


_aight ill do this one  _







Bear Walken said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ay man don't stress it ... ya made my life easier


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 15, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much thanks


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 15, 2008)

HK-47 said:


> Can I get a transparency of this?


well since im still awake ill do this too


----------



## Prowler (Jul 15, 2008)

*I have a request.*

*I just want Sasuke, all the rest must be erased. 
Thanks in advance ^^  *


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 15, 2008)

*Hunter x One Piece ...*




*Prowler ... *


----------



## Prowler (Jul 15, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Hunter x One Piece ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks a lot ^^ *


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 15, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Hunter x One Piece ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man.

Just how I imagined it.


----------



## murasex (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a request; I'd like this transparent please.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 15, 2008)

okay mura, in a few.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 15, 2008)

*murasex*


----------



## murasex (Jul 15, 2008)

nae, is it possible that you may be able to resize it for me? whenever i try to save it, my photoshop says it is invalid or something. O.O?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 15, 2008)

sure, but to what size?


----------



## murasex (Jul 15, 2008)

may you please resize the high to 350? and the width will automatically resize with it. that's if you do it in Photoshop. XD


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 15, 2008)

*mura*


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 15, 2008)

NVM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 15, 2008)

*Hunter x One Piece*

No need to rep me for this, but Bear Walken if you haven't already.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 15, 2008)

Request:



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Extra: Only the girl on the Right's face
Border: Any
*Sig*
Size: Any
Extra: Only the girl on the left fully transparent

Thank you.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 15, 2008)

Sure Tara, just give me some time.



----------
*please remember to disable sigs when posting in this thread.*


----------



## Kek (Jul 15, 2008)

Trans and re-size please.


----------



## Kimiko☆™ (Jul 15, 2008)

um can you please edit out the text on the side and make it say mx_explody vertically in red please....and a resize so it isn't so big. please and thank you^-^

EDIT: oh and if i want an avatar of this do i have to wait another 24 hrs?


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 15, 2008)

Keep the boy, the girls the moon and the buildings for the sig (plus resize). Either Kid's face or the moon for the avy, please :3


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 15, 2008)

Kek said:


> Trans and re-size please.


_gimme like 5 minutes 


_


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 15, 2008)

mx_explody said:


> um can you please edit out the text on the side and make it say mx_explody vertically in red please....and a resize so it isn't so big. please and thank you^-^
> 
> EDIT: oh and if i want an avatar of this do i have to wait another 24 hrs?


i got time ... ill do this one too


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 16, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Keep the boy, the girls the moon and the buildings for the sig (plus resize). Either Kid's face or the moon for the avy, please :3




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 16, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you <3

Could you resize the sig?  Please?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 16, 2008)

Tara said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




credit shop, rep


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 16, 2008)

trans pls

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 16, 2008)

Mike's finger seems to have been erased.  Can someone add it back pl0x?  Or draw him a new one?  thanks


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 16, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> credit shop, rep


Thank you! *rep*


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 16, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Thank you <3
> 
> Could you resize the sig?  Please?



Will this do ?


----------



## Kek (Jul 16, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _gimme like 5 minutes
> 
> 
> _



will rep when able.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 16, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Will this do ?



Perfect. Thank you :3


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 17, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> trans pls
> 
> *Spoiler*: __







Astaroth said:


> Mike's finger seems to have been erased.  Can someone add it back pl0x?  Or draw him a new one?  thanks


----------



## Cloud (Jul 17, 2008)

Remove the two characters in the back. Leave only Simon who is in the middle, and the red cloth visible. Rest is trans. Also, make it into a sig. Thanks you.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 17, 2008)

okay Cloud


----------



## Cloud (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you very much. I didn't know I would have my request started this quick.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 17, 2008)

*Cloud*



credit shop, rep


----------



## Cloud (Jul 17, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Cloud*
> 
> 
> 
> credit shop, rep



Thanks again. Will do.


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 17, 2008)

can u just resize but trans the outer white area beyond the pink border? but leave the pink lines in the outer area tho


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2008)

Please make a set using the following stock. Thanks


----------



## Red (Jul 18, 2008)

Can I get this cut?  Also whats your policy on using renders made here for tags and other works?

Thanks


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> can u just resize but trans the outer white area beyond the pink border? but leave the pink lines in the outer area tho





Raiden said:


> Please make a set using the following stock. Thanks





Reload said:


> Can I get this cut?  Also whats your policy on using renders made here for tags and other works?
> 
> Thanks



Sure.

Raiden I might play a little with your set.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2008)

*Raiden*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2008)

*Uchiha Sasuke*


No need to credit shop, but rep would be appreciated


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2008)

*Reload*



No need to credit shop, but rep would be appreciated. Now what exactly were you asking?


----------



## Tousen (Jul 18, 2008)

Reload said:


> Can I get this cut?  Also whats your policy on using renders made here for tags and other works?
> 
> Thanks



You need to turn off your sig. And I am not clear on the question you are asking


----------



## Sabint (Jul 18, 2008)

*I have a request*

...I have a request too.I'd like this transparent please

 the image thingie doesn't work


----------



## Red (Jul 18, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Reload*
> 
> 
> 
> No need to credit shop, but rep would be appreciated. Now what exactly were you asking?


Thanks mate. You mistakenly forgot the tendrils at the head area.



Tousen said:


> You need to turn off your sig. And I am not clear on the question you are asking


 What I mean is, if I can use this as a stock in a signature or tag.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2008)

lol, you can do it if you wish.

okay, I'll remove that part.


----------



## Red (Jul 18, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> lol, you can do it if you wish.
> 
> okay, I'll remove that part.


 Okay thanks. Also I didn't mean remove it, I meant you forgot to add them


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 18, 2008)

Sabint said:


> ...I have a request too.I'd like this transparent please
> 
> the image thingie doesn't work


guess i got this one ... ill be making it sig size for ya


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2008)

*Reload*


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 18, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please :3


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please :3



sure, coming up.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2008)

*gabzilla*



*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 18, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *gabzilla*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you pek


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 18, 2008)

lol im so so sorry for requesting so much 3 days in a row but i have one more request 



i want everythin besides the girlwith pink hair the money in her area and the white stuff in her area to remain in the picture so basically only trans the backround of the half of the picture where the pink head is in but leave the money and the white clouds or somethin


----------



## Sabint (Jul 19, 2008)

*TY!*



Nightmare said:


> guess i got this one ... ill be making it sig size for ya



Thank you very much  ... it looks great but can you please make it into the ava size(or it's another request so i'll need to wait???


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 19, 2008)

_if i make it ava size its gonna have to be cropped to fit the limit 


_


----------



## Sabint (Jul 19, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _if i make it ava size its gonna have to be cropped to fit the limit
> 
> 
> _


ok i gave you +rep and tyy!!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 19, 2008)

Request:



The sixth pannel along, with the red eyed and blue eyed guys staring at each other.

It will be an avy. Bordered please.

The max width it can be is 150 pixels but don't worry about the length, it can be as long as you like since Blue is an Admin.



The very bottom pannel please for a sig image. The part where the guy is kicking a blue dragon.

With a border.

Thanks


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay The Pink Ninja, coming up


----------



## Cloud (Jul 19, 2008)

Remove only the DARK BLUE on both sides. 

Keep the city, the blue light, white bubbles, music notes and the lines behind it. Also keep the blue light on the top rightish where the light blue and the blue is combined.

Much thanks.


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't worry about any of the hearts or speech bubbles, and could you make an avi of the blonde guy's face? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 19, 2008)

*The Pink Ninja*


*Spoiler*: __ 









edit: here is a darker one of those, just so it doesn't look so exposed.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jimin (Jul 19, 2008)

I need a set from these?
Avatar:150x150 Nontransparent with a good border
Source
If thats too small a transparent 150x150 on this then with border.
Source
Sig : A senior size transparent on this.
Source


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 19, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *The Pink Ninja*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Oh yeah, transparency shop. I auto assumed it'd be like the regular request thread.

May I re-request my order plix? 

I'm a huge fucking idiot.


----------



## King (Jul 19, 2008)

Can I just get the joker, please?



link, just in case:


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








If you could keep the glow around them, I'd appreciate it greatly.  Also, for sizing: senior size for sig please.


EDIT: Also, if it wasn't clear, I want it to be a transparency


----------



## Ina (Jul 20, 2008)

The bits of paper around her could also stay on pic, if possible.
thanks!


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 20, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> lol im so so sorry for requesting so much 3 days in a row but i have one more request
> 
> 
> 
> i want everythin besides the girlwith pink hair the money in her area and the white stuff in her area to remain in the picture so basically only trans the backround of the half of the picture where the pink head is in but leave the money and the white clouds or somethin


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 20, 2008)

THANK U SOO MUCH but can u resize pls? T.T


----------



## Cloud (Jul 20, 2008)

About how long will my request take? Not to be rude or anything


----------



## Mori (Jul 20, 2008)

Request:



Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 20, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> THANK U SOO MUCH but can u resize pls? T.T







Cloud said:


> About how long will my request take? Not to be rude or anything



Hard to say. The quality is kind of bad. No matter the case, yours is up next before anyone else gets theirs done. *We don't skip requests.*


----------



## Cloud (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright. I'll be waiting. You have my thanks again.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 20, 2008)

All I can say is that hopefully someone other than myself comes along today or tomorrow . I really don;t want to do that one, they are always very time consuming and never come out right regardless of effort.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 20, 2008)

I appologize for the trouble.. Maybe Tous himself may be willing to try it.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 20, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please :3


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 20, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> All I can say is that hopefully someone other than myself comes along today or tomorrow . I really don;t want to do that one, they are always very time consuming and *never come out right regardless of effort.*



Preach it Nae 

Anyways , I took a shot at it Cloud ...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Not my best work.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 20, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Preach it Nae
> 
> Anyways , I took a shot at it Cloud ...
> 
> ...



There was no way to keep the blue rays in the back huh?


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 20, 2008)

Cloud said:


> There was no way to keep the blue rays in the back huh?



Blue rays added.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 20, 2008)

Walking_Nosebleed said:


> Don't worry about any of the hearts or speech bubbles, and could you make an avi of the blonde guy's face? Thanks in advance!





King Lloyd said:


> I need a set from these?
> Avatar:150x150 Nontransparent with a good border
> Flash
> If thats too small a transparent 150x150 on this then with border.
> ...


_cloud you bastard your done now ... its not gonna come out good bro ... im tellin ya ... and i got these two requests ... come on people ... we have to catch up  _


----------



## Cloud (Jul 20, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> The blue rays circled in here ?



That would be correct.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 20, 2008)

_


*Spoiler*: Lloyd 











credit shop, rep, etc ...  
_


----------



## Cloud (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, I'm taking off so Do me a favor and pm it to me once you finish


Thanks again


----------



## Jimin (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks a bunch, Nightmare.


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you Nightmare, could you make the picture itself transparent by any chance as well?


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 21, 2008)

_certainly  ... gimme a lil while and ill have it done 


_


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 21, 2008)

hey nightmare kun i got a request for YUZ


*Spoiler*: __ 








resized to sig size and a dotted border pls


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Tousen (Jul 21, 2008)

Walking_Nosebleed said:


> Thank you Nightmare, could you make the picture itself transparent by any chance as well?





Walking_Nosebleed said:


> Thank you so much!



You need to turn your sig off on both of these post


----------



## Raiden (Jul 21, 2008)

Please make a set with the following stock. Make the avy include his face please, and it would be great to have the background text included in the sig as well.



Thanks.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 21, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Blue rays added.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you very much. :]


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 22, 2008)

King said:


> Can I just get the joker, please?
> 
> 
> 
> link, just in caseter





Silvermyst said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will be doing these 2 as well


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 22, 2008)

_


_


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 22, 2008)

Ina said:


> The bits of paper around her could also stay on pic, if possible.
> thanks!





Mori said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.





gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please :3



ill be doing these


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## King (Jul 22, 2008)

@Nightmare. Thanks.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 22, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> ill be doing these



Cloud already did my request D: I thought he was working with you.

I'll rep you anyways, but I guess I need to wait another day for my next request, right?


----------



## Tousen (Jul 22, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Cloud already did my request D: I thought he was working with you.
> I'll rep you anyways, but I guess I need to wait another day for my next request, right?



...thats just funny


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 22, 2008)

Tousen said:


> ...thats just funny





Allright, I'll just wait another day for the next one.


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 22, 2008)

he meant cloud doing ur request was funny


----------



## Tousen (Jul 22, 2008)

Yea gabz you can make another request since someone besides one of my workers did the request.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 22, 2008)

Tousen said:


> Yea gabz you can make another request since someone besides one of my workers did the request.



Just asking 



Transparency for the sig (and resize) and avy with his face, please


----------



## Cloud (Jul 22, 2008)

Make sig with the top panel please.


----------



## Mori (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Nightmare. Looks wonderful.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 22, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Just asking
> 
> 
> 
> Transparency for the sig (and resize) and avy with his face, please





Cloud said:


> Make sig with the top panel please.



okay                   .


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 22, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _
> 
> 
> _



It's lovely. 

EDIT: Can I have an avy of that image made as well? I want it to look like this (but transparent): X


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 22, 2008)

Transpere theese  plz


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 22, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Just asking
> 
> 
> 
> Transparency for the sig (and resize) and avy with his face, please


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 22, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


>



Thank you


----------



## Cloud (Jul 22, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> okay                   .



Alright. I'll be waiting.


----------



## Cero (Jul 23, 2008)

Could i get an avatar and signature with this picture? (For the avatar i dont want a border X3 (150x150)


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 23, 2008)

*Cloud*



credit shop, rep and all that good stuff.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 23, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Transpere theese  plz



dont forget mine ^_^


----------



## Tousen (Jul 23, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> dont forget mine ^_^



And dont forget to read *Rule Number 8.* ^_^


----------



## Cloud (Jul 23, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Cloud*
> 
> 
> 
> credit shop, rep and all that good stuff.



Thank you very much. :]

Will do(after I find an ava)


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 23, 2008)

Cero said:


> Could i get an avatar and signature with this picture? (For the avatar i dont want a border X3 (150x150)




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 23, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> hey nightmare kun i got a request for YUZ
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



if nightmare hasnt already started i kinda wanted to change the request to trans this

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 23, 2008)

Tousen said:


> And dont forget to read *Rule Number 8.* ^_^



Opps
srry about that 
forgive me?
^_^


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 23, 2008)

background transparency pl0x


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2008)

> Please make a set with the following stock. Make the avy include his face please, and it would be great to have the background text included in the sig as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



My request was ignored ;___;


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 23, 2008)

Astaroth said:


> background transparency pl0x


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 23, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Opps
> srry about that
> forgive me?
> ^_^


----------



## Kek (Jul 23, 2008)

Trans please.


----------



## Cero (Jul 23, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome <3


----------



## Tousen (Jul 23, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> if nightmare hasnt already started i kinda wanted to change the request to trans this
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: _Just Incase_


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 23, 2008)

Raiden said:


> My request was ignored ;___;



okay okay okay okay okay okay


----------



## Tousen (Jul 23, 2008)

Kek said:


> Trans please.


----------



## Cero (Jul 23, 2008)

What program do you all use for transparencies?


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 23, 2008)

Silvermyst said:


> EDIT: Can I have an avy of that image made as well? I want it to look like this (but transparent): NTN



Me thinks this wasn't seen since I edited it, so I'm reasking. My bad.


----------



## Kek (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 23, 2008)

Silvermyst said:


> Me thinks this wasn't seen since I edited it, so I'm reasking. My bad.



I can't even see that image.


----------



## 4th's Legacy (Jul 24, 2008)

Just the jet and logo. No need for the Japanese writing under the word frontier.

size: 300 x 200


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 24, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> I can't even see that image.



Damn, really? I'll fix it:




I know it comes up transparent on this, but it won't as an avy.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 24, 2008)

Raiden said:


> My request was ignored ;___;




*Spoiler*: __ 










credit shop, and rep would be appreciated


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 24, 2008)

Silvermyst said:


> Me thinks this wasn't seen since I edited it, so I'm reasking. My bad.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic as  usual.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Jul 24, 2008)

Can I get just the guy in the top panel transparent?



Please and thank you.


----------



## az0r (Jul 25, 2008)

could i just get the background removed, also a resize to 387x321
if it's not too much trouble , could you please make 1 version without the shadow included and one version with the shadow
thank you so much <3!

#4 Minasoko

thanks alot , cred + rep


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2008)

Stock

could I have just the "Fallout" made transparent? and also if you can make it blend in with the bg of the forum and not have that purplish bg, that would be awesome 

Stock

and can I have this resized for the sig limit? thanks


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 25, 2008)

4th's Legacy said:


> Just the jet and logo. No need for the Japanese writing under the word frontier.
> 
> size: 300 x 200


aight i got this one i guess


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 25, 2008)

I need just an avy.

No transparent.



Rep as your reward.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 25, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig and avy with her face, please?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 25, 2008)

chikmagnet7 said:


> Can I get just the guy in the top panel transparent?
> 
> 
> 
> Please and thank you.





az0r said:


> could i just get the background removed
> if it's not too much trouble , could you please make 1 version without the shadow included and one version with the shadow
> same size and dimensions
> thank you so much <3!
> ...



okay ^_^

*Please remember to disable sigs when posting your requests.*


----------



## Saito (Jul 25, 2008)

Im on it Roy and gabzilla.



Roy said:


> Stock
> 
> could I have just the "Fallout" made transparent? and also if you can make it blend in with the bg of the forum and not have that purplish bg, that would be awesome
> 
> ...


Purplish, do you mean the rust color?

*Grimmjow:*


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 25, 2008)

Saito said:


> Im on it Roy and gabzilla.
> 
> 
> Purplish, do you mean the rust color?
> ...



Good shit.

Rep and credit.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 25, 2008)

4th's Legacy said:


> Just the jet and logo. No need for the Japanese writing under the word frontier.
> 
> size: 300 x 200


----------



## Saito (Jul 25, 2008)

*Roy:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 





*Spoiler*: _Logo_ 



Didnt't know what you meant, so I tried multiple things =s

If these are not what you wanted explain what you want clearly =s











*gabzilla:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 25, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Roy:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 25, 2008)

_thanks  ... but i have to tell you to please turn off your sig  _


----------



## 4th's Legacy (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ Sorry, my bad. I was so excited I forgot.


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 25, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Just Incase_



WOWEEE u didnt have to make it a gif too thank u sooooooo much tousen san


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Roy:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> ...


awesome!, thanks


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 26, 2008)

Can I get this transparent, please?


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 26, 2008)

hy!

can I have a sig made from this pic....transparent and a little bit bigger, you can also add a border

and an avy please with brian molko's faceX3...
Link removed


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 26, 2008)

I hope ou can do this I want this lineart cleaned I mean everything is transparent reps and credits.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 26, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Can I get this transparent, please?


OMG ITS THE BATMAN SYMBOL  ... ill do this one


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## Sasuke (Jul 26, 2008)

You're awesome!


----------



## Cloud (Jul 26, 2008)

sig and ava por favor. :]


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 26, 2008)

hii want only naruto sasuke and gaara in the pic so like in the circle theres madara gaara naruto sasuke and orochimaru cut everything out and only leave naruto sasuke and gaara so the circle isnt a circle and its like two parallel sides with two other round sides

edit leave the black mark on top of sasuke it looks cool and dont cut off naruto's finger in madaras little semi circle and a 125x125 ava of sasukes face thx
and also i want a 125x125 ava of yammy in this pic 

can u like cut out the yammy from this ava wall and then make it 125x125 i got permission from the owner


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 26, 2008)

Avater: 100 x 100


----------



## Saito (Jul 26, 2008)

I'll do Yariko, xxrokudaimexx and Cloud's requests..

*xxrokudaimexx:**Yariko:*
*Spoiler*: _request_ 









*Cloud:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



I didn't add the shining geass thing on his hand since I wasn't able to transparency it right @_@





*Spoiler*: _Bigger Version_ 



Just in case


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 26, 2008)

I has a small request . . . 

I'm actually making myself some transparent stuff for my sig and avatar, but it's not coming out as nicely as I wanted, so could someone just clean up the last finishing touches?


*Spoiler*: _1_ 



The dark blue stuff should be removed.





*Spoiler*: _2_ 



This the sig counterpart, I dunno. If you guys could smoothen the edges (especially around Sakura's hair), that'd be terrific!





*Spoiler*: _3_ 



Oh, what the hell. 

If you want the original image, here it is:



(Sig's height is 300 pixels, avatar is 150 pixels. ^^)



And if you're going to stick with finishing up my unfinished transparencies, smoothening out the icon would also be lovely. If you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## Saito (Jul 26, 2008)

Im on it Uchiha Sasuke, Hwoarang and Aishiteru...

*Uchiha Sasuke:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 











*Hwoarang:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







*Aishiteru:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 26, 2008)

Saito said:


> I'll do Yariko, xxrokudaimexx and Cloud's requests..
> 
> *xxrokudaimexx:**Yariko:*
> *Spoiler*: _request_
> ...



Thanks a lot Saito.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 26, 2008)

you can't do mine? :/


----------



## Empress banned dupe (Jul 26, 2008)

Saito said:


> Im on it Uchiha Sasuke, Hwoarang and Aishiteru...
> 
> *Uchiha Sasuke:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> ...




uhm thank u im uchiha sasuke's friend and he requested it for me im sure she will rep soon


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 27, 2008)

Saito, thank you so much. 

I appreciate your time and effort. <33

Cloud, I'm pretty sure Saito did your request. XD

Official Soul Calibur IV Matchmaking Thread


----------



## Cloud (Jul 27, 2008)

Saito said:


> I'll do Yariko, xxrokudaimexx and Cloud's requests..
> 
> *xxrokudaimexx:**Yariko:*
> *Spoiler*: _request_
> ...



I wanted the geass energy thing that was in his hand..


----------



## az0r (Jul 27, 2008)

az0r said:


> could i just get the background removed, also a resize to 387x321
> if it's not too much trouble , could you please make 1 version without the shadow included and one version with the shadow
> thank you so much <3!
> 
> ...



bumpitty bump from friday


----------



## Chillax (Jul 27, 2008)

transparent set request 


Larger Colored Version

avy and sig, both with borders 
if any part of her isn't cooperating, you can cut it out. I don't mind =D

double reps and credits, thank you!


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 27, 2008)

az0r said:


> bumpitty bump from friday


_Nae'blis said they would do it  ... i suggest you be patient and please wait  _


----------



## Cloud (Jul 27, 2008)

Yo Night, do you think you can redo my request with the geass symbol and the energy ball included?


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 27, 2008)

_cloud ... you gave an incredibly difficult pic(by that i mean that floaty thingy in his hand) to work with dude  ... saito did one hell of a job with it  ... its like take it or leave it bro ...  _


----------



## Cloud (Jul 27, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _cloud ... you gave an incredibly difficult pic to work with dude  ... saito did one hell of a job with it  ... its like take it or leave it bro ...  _



pen tool.


Well, I guess I'll stop being lazy and render it tomorrow. 


Thanks tho.


----------



## az0r (Jul 27, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Nae'blis said they would do it  ... i suggest you be patient and please wait  _




oh did he/she ? ohoh sorry didn't catch that , my bad , yupp ill gladly wait !


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 27, 2008)

Saito said:


> I'll do Yariko, xxrokudaimexx and Cloud's requests..
> 
> *xxrokudaimexx:**Yariko:*
> *Spoiler*: _request_
> ...



thanks a lot


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 27, 2008)

I have have a signature request for anyone available. 

*Stock:*
*Border:*None
*Size: I want 2 sizes. One resized(w/e looks good), and the other non-resized*

I just want the girls, don't leave any background in it.

Thanks, credit, and rep in return.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 27, 2008)

Saito said:


> Im on it Uchiha Sasuke, Hwoarang and Aishiteru...
> 
> *Uchiha Sasuke:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> ...



Thanks you, Saito.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 27, 2008)

Transparency, I just want the characters (don't worry about the words on top of them)


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 27, 2008)

Transparency please.



Also please make a 150x150 avy out of it too.

Thank you.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 27, 2008)

*chikmagnet7*


----------



## Saito (Jul 28, 2008)

*Chillax:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







*Death Note:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 28, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Chillax:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.. ;D

-credit, and rep-


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 28, 2008)

Can you get rid of the background including the red square.And change it to where she's facing the right side instead of the left.Make image a bit smaller as well. Enough to fit in a sig.
ava would be nice also.
150 x150


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 28, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency, I just want the characters (don't worry about the words on top of them)





Uchiha Itachi said:


> Transparency please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




okay, I'm on it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 28, 2008)

*Uchiha Itachi*


*Spoiler*: __ 










credit shop, rep, and all that good stuff ^_^


----------



## Chillax (Jul 28, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Chillax:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...


 thankyou! =3
*reps*


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jul 28, 2008)

I'd like for you just to remove to backround completely and only leave Grimmjow, and kinda smaller thanks in advance.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 28, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency, I just want the characters (don't worry about the words on top of them)





I wasn't sure how you wanted this, so if you want anything changed or done differently, feel free to PM me and I'll do it as soon as possible.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 28, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> I wasn't sure how you wanted this, so if you want anything changed or done differently, feel free to PM me and I'll do it as soon as possible.



It's perfect pek Thank you


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 29, 2008)

transparency please ^^



i just want the guy in the middle


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 29, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Uchiha Itachi*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Saito (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll work on Revy and Ichiro Miyata's requests now


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 29, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> transparency please ^^
> 
> 
> 
> i just want the guy in the middle


ill work on this one


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 29, 2008)

_
*Spoiler*: Reincarnation 








_


----------



## Saito (Jul 29, 2008)

*Revy:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 













*Ichiro Miyata:*


----------



## Red (Jul 29, 2008)

Can I get this cut? Don't worry about resizing, I'll do that myself.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 29, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _
> *Spoiler*: Reincarnation
> 
> 
> ...


thanks u it's great


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 29, 2008)

_please turn off your sig  _


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Saito said:


> *Revy:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_




Thanks Saito<3
Awesome work!
*reps*pek


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jul 29, 2008)

Saito said:


> [/SPOILER]*Ichiro Miyata:*



thanks Saito


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 30, 2008)

Yo can someone do a transparency for me? 

*Stock:* 

I just want the bottom four (L, Mello, Matt, Near)

dont resize it please


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 30, 2008)

az0r said:


> could i just get the background removed, also a resize to 387x321
> if it's not too much trouble , could you please make 1 version without the shadow included and one version with the shadow
> thank you so much <3!
> 
> ...



Without shadow ...

With ...

*Spoiler*: __ 










Reload said:


> Can I get this cut? Don't worry about resizing, I'll do that myself.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 30, 2008)

I forgot to add I don't want shadow on the transparency


----------



## Red (Jul 30, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Without shadow ...
> 
> With ...
> 
> ...


Nicely done. Reps.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 30, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with he face, please.


----------



## Jessie (Jul 30, 2008)

transparency please no resize 



transparent avy from this with a border

Arigato!


----------



## NobodyMan (Jul 30, 2008)

Transparency request. 


Here's a link if you can't see it. this

Cut out everything except the guy in the large middle panel (Red Man).

Avy: 125x125, black border, Close up of his face.
Sig: largest size allowed, no border.

resize as you see fit. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey I can I have an avy. Chibi style with his whole body in the avy.



Avy Size: 150x150

Transparent please and no boarder.

Example



Rep as your reward. Thanks


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 30, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Yo can someone do a transparency for me?
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



okay                      .


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 30, 2008)

*Hisagi*



no need to credit shop, but rep would be appreciated.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you a ton Nae'blis

rep you want, rep you get


----------



## Mori (Jul 30, 2008)

I would just like the background deleted. You can keep the shadows (and flower).


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 30, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with he face, please.



okay, seems like I'm the only one here again.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 30, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> okay, seems like I'm the only one here again.



I killed the competition.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 30, 2008)

Jessie said:


> transparency please no resize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill do this one


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Jul 30, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *chikmagnet7*



Epic. Thanks.


----------



## Cair (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you guys think you could snip out Batman in the back there? I'd love you guys forever. pek



You can shrink if necessary. 

Avi: 150x150. Do what you wanna do. 

Reps and cred, of course.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 31, 2008)

_

*Spoiler*: Jessie 








_


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 31, 2008)

Background please


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 31, 2008)

*gabzilla*



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 31, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *gabzilla*
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome 

Can you resize the sig a little?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 31, 2008)

okay, I'll resize it to 400 px high, is that what you want?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## gabzilla (Jul 31, 2008)

Perfect, thank you! 

Dammit, I'll have to spread rep before repping you.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey guys!

Please make a transparent set out the three characters and the background behind them.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 31, 2008)

You guys do colorings?


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 31, 2008)

No they don't.

Go to Vervex's or Hisagi's shop.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 1, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Transparency request.
> 
> 
> Here's a link if you can't see it.
> ...





Grimmjow said:


> Hey I can I have an avy. Chibi style with his whole body in the avy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aight i got these two


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 1, 2008)

_
*Spoiler*: Nobodyman 










_


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 1, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _
> *Spoiler*: Nobodyman
> 
> 
> ...



Good shit man

Repping you now.


----------



## NobodyMan (Aug 1, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _
> *Spoiler*: Nobodyman
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks a bunch Nightmare! It looks awesome! Reps for you.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 1, 2008)

Mori said:


> I would just like the background deleted. You can keep the shadows (and flower).



I'm on it.   .


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 1, 2008)

Mori said:


> I would just like the background deleted. You can keep the shadows (and flower).





credit shop, rep


----------



## Mori (Aug 1, 2008)

^Wonderful work as always Nae'blis. Thank you~


----------



## Spike (Aug 2, 2008)

here's a request for anybody.



I'd like the guy with the boom bass and the camel only, please. No text.

many thanks in advance


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 2, 2008)

Please just cut out the girl and boy. Resize it so that the width is 540 pixels and whatever the height may be, just leave it. I'd just like to maximize out the signature width without getting too close to the maximum. I will not be using it in my signature, so the height will not matter.

Thanks!


----------



## King (Aug 2, 2008)

May I please get everything in this picture, which would be spiderman, on the post, hulk and the smoke above him, please?

I wanna get this game just for the graphics.

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## Dogma (Aug 2, 2008)

Seems the request was too troublesome,and got told to bugger off.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 2, 2008)

No, not really dogma xDDD. It's during the summer here in the states, so a lot of the people who normally work here are on vacation (enjoying themselves). Since I'm a sorry sod with no concept of fun, I'm left to do the majority of the requests.

I'll try and get some of them done later today.


----------



## TrueSalvation (Aug 2, 2008)

1. 
2. Just keep Kamina and Simon.
3. 400x400

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Omutsu Gaizuke (Aug 2, 2008)

Can you make my avatar transparent?


----------



## Dogma (Aug 2, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> No, not really dogma xDDD. It's during the summer here in the states, so a lot of the people who normally work here are on vacation (enjoying themselves). Since I'm a sorry sod with no concept of fun, I'm left to do the majority of the requests.
> 
> I'll try and get some of them done later today.



No worries, Nae.

I found something else I was going to use so you don't have to worry about such an annoying request. But you should really work on that heist plan I was talking to you about, and develop a sense of fun in the process. 

Now that I think about it, you still need to get an xbox too.


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 2, 2008)

can i just get a clean lineart if can

plus rep


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 2, 2008)

Cair Paravel said:


> Do you guys think you could snip out Batman in the back there? I'd love you guys forever. pek
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Astaroth said:


> Background please


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 2, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Please make a transparent set out the three characters and the background behind them.









Spike said:


> here's a request for anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fucking. *brilliant*. album.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 2, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Please just cut out the girl and boy. Resize it so that the width is 540 pixels and whatever the height may be, just leave it. I'd just like to maximize out the signature width without getting too close to the maximum. I will not be using it in my signature, so the height will not matter.
> 
> Thanks!



this is next


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 2, 2008)

Schweet. 

Reps are ready.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 2, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Please just cut out the girl and boy. Resize it so that the width is 540 pixels and whatever the height may be, just leave it. I'd just like to maximize out the signature width without getting too close to the maximum. I will not be using it in my signature, so the height will not matter.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 2, 2008)

King said:


> May I please get everything in this picture, which would be spiderman, on the post, hulk and the smoke above him, please?
> 
> Feber using his Dark Bring "Full Metal" to turn his skin into metal
> 
> Thanks, in advance!


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 2, 2008)

Excellent work! Thanks for doing my request. 

*+ reps*


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 2, 2008)

TrueSalvation said:


> 1.
> 2. Just keep Kamina and Simon.
> 3. 400x400
> 
> Thanks in advance.





Benj1989 said:


> Can you make my avatar transparent?


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 2, 2008)

S.A.S said:


> can i just get a clean lineart if can
> 
> plus rep



sorry, we don't clean lineart in this shop.



:WOW I'm done


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 2, 2008)

trans please


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 2, 2008)

Ohh  sorry if got your time...


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you Nae'blis.


----------



## Omutsu Gaizuke (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Cair (Aug 3, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


>



epek pek pek


Rep/cred! Rep/cred!


----------



## Spike (Aug 3, 2008)

I thank you very much Nae.

It's amazing.


----------



## King (Aug 3, 2008)

@Nae. pek Thanks. I have to rep you like three times now, once I'm unsealed.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 3, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> trans please


sorry for the lack of activity ... i was in places where a comp with photoshop was impossible to reach  

ill do this one


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 3, 2008)

_
*Spoiler*: REINCARNATION 








_


----------



## TrueSalvation (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks! +rep

Oh and a question. Do you mind if I use it on another forum? I'll credit with link.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 3, 2008)

No, I don't mind where you use it. You don't have to credit it either.

Crediting is used here so that other people around the forum can know where to get images/sets made transparent. If it won't be used here than the crediting won't matter.


----------



## TrueSalvation (Aug 3, 2008)

Ah ok got it. Thanks.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 3, 2008)

well yea..so ive been gone for a while..but i will reread whats going on and answer any questions that need to be answered


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 4, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Naruko's face, please :3


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 4, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Naruko's face, please :3



okay          ^_^


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 4, 2008)

*gabzilla* (very much so =] )


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 4, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *gabzilla* (very much so =] )
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you (just as planned) pek


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 4, 2008)

Get rid of the bg and give me an ava(150 x 150) with her face,pwease.


----------



## TrueSalvation (Aug 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Just take out the white background please.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 4, 2008)

Revy said:


> Get rid of the bg and give me an ava(150 x 150) with her face,pwease.


_ill do yours TK  _


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 4, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ill do yours TK  _



oh yes, do meh<3


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 4, 2008)

_


_


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 4, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _
> 
> 
> _



It's lovely.Thank ya,nighty.
let me spread some love before I give you any.
One sec pwease.

edit:you have been raeped my dear.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmm....my current sig would look better transparent I think. XD

Here's the image:


*Spoiler*: __ 









I want it to be 500 pixels high. ^^; So the max sig height.

I have a version in my current sig that isn't transparent and I re-sized it myself but I think it would be better if I give you guys the original(might save on the quality of the image that way).

Thanks. ^^;


----------



## GeoMill (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey! Can someone please make the background and the space between the sword and the body transparent for me please! Same size
Thanks in advance!

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 4, 2008)

TrueSalvation said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Hmm....my current sig would look better transparent I think. XD
> 
> Here's the image:
> 
> ...



fantastic   I'll do it   .


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 4, 2008)

*TrueSalvation*



No need to credit shop, but rep would be much appreciated/


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 4, 2008)

*Kyasurin Yakuto*


No need to credit shop (since you don't have space for it xDD) but reps would be appreciated.


----------



## TrueSalvation (Aug 5, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *TrueSalvation*
> 
> 
> 
> No need to credit shop, but rep would be much appreciated/



Your amazing. Thanks a bunch. +rep (edit - done.)


----------



## Vanity (Aug 5, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Kyasurin Yakuto*
> 
> 
> No need to credit shop (since you don't have space for it xDD) but reps would be appreciated.



Thanks very much. ^^

I've just repped you for it. 

Yeah, the last time that I got an art done for me that was 500 pixels high I used a line of size 1 font to credit but the mods got on my case for it. And well, I mean it is the rules after all.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 5, 2008)

HEY THERE

I'd like the bunny girl alone, please get rid of the ear that peaks out that isn't full. And slight resize please.



Thank you in advance.


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 5, 2008)

i only want the guy and the girl on nthe left with blue hair and a sword i also want the blue water effects

also trans this



trans and resize 

cred plus rep


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 5, 2008)

*PLEASE REMEMBER TO DISABLE SIGNATURES WHEN POSTING IN THIS THREAD*



SnowPeony said:


> Hey! Can someone please make the background and the space between the sword and the body transparent for me please! Same size
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm on it


----------



## tom (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd like just the dragon with the teacup, please get rid of everything except the neck, arms, cup and head.


----------



## Cero (Aug 5, 2008)

Just that star thanks :]

*Converse*


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 6, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with their faces, please.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 6, 2008)

Isuzu said:


> HEY THERE
> 
> I'd like the bunny girl alone, please get rid of the ear that peaks out that isn't full. And slight resize please.
> 
> ...


_aight i got this one _


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Isuzu (Aug 6, 2008)

Absolutely perfect! Thank you very much. <3


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 6, 2008)

I would like a transparent set.
Avy-150x150 and Transparent of his head.
Sig-Any reasonable size, transparent, take out the text plz.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 6, 2008)

*SnowPeony*



*Uchiha Sasuke*

*Tom - I can't see the image* 



*Cero*


rep plox, kthx


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 6, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with their faces, please.



next up        .


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 6, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *SnowPeony*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o thank u sooo much nae san but i kinda had two requests but w/e lol thank u sooo much 



resize and trans pls

uhm if u click link and at top theres a high and low res button can u trans of both and and high will double rep PLS


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 6, 2008)

*gabzilla*



*Spoiler*: __ 








:]


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 6, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *gabzilla*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you :3


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 7, 2008)

can I have a transparent sig....here's the picture....add borders if it looks good

Reserves lost 3 - 2 on tour


----------



## GeoMill (Aug 7, 2008)

*SnowPeony*


Thanks


----------



## Prowler (Aug 7, 2008)

*Transparency and resize for the sig.
Avy - 150x150, with his face.

Thanks in advance ^^ *


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 7, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> I would like a transparent set.
> Avy-150x150 and Transparent of his head.
> Sig-Any reasonable size, transparent, take out the text plz.



okay, expect this tomorrow, I'm rather tired now


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 8, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> okay, expect this tomorrow, I'm rather tired now



Okay thanks     .


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 8, 2008)

Could I get just Nihilus [Lightsaber Too] in the picture and slightly resized for forum signature limits?
And so that the rest blends with the forum background.


----------



## Mori (Aug 9, 2008)

Request: 


I would just like the white background removed, everything else is fine. 

Thank you~


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 9, 2008)

Yariko said:


> can I have a transparent sig....here's the picture....add borders if it looks good
> 
> stock


_ummm could ya kinda specify what ya want exactly :sweat ... like just the guy ... or the words included ... more specific please :sweat _


Prowler said:


> *Transparency and resize for the sig.
> Avy - 150x150, with his face.
> 
> Thanks in advance ^^ *


_ill do this  _


HK-47 said:


> Could I get just Nihilus [Lightsaber Too] in the picture and slightly resized for forum signature limits?
> And so that the rest blends with the forum background.


i have this already if you want it 


Mori said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_ill do this too _


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 9, 2008)

_
*Spoiler*: Prowler 









_


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Yαriko (Aug 9, 2008)

I want only the guy...not the words


and a border too


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 9, 2008)

_aight ... ill have it up ASAP ... im kinda tired so please don't expect it for a lil while :sweat  _


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 9, 2008)

is ok

I can wait


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 9, 2008)

_i felt bad about doing the other requests without doing yours first  

so before i pass out ... here ya go  



lol wait wrong size  ... gimme like 30 seconds  
_


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 9, 2008)

that's really cute

thank you.....but isn't it a bit big for this forum rules?:sweat


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 9, 2008)

thank you....that's really sweetX3


----------



## iSora (Aug 9, 2008)

Not much to say. Just want a transparent background please =P

And if someone could PM me when it is done that would be appreciated.


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 9, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> o thank u sooo much nae san but i kinda had two requests but w/e lol thank u sooo much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



skipped? lol


----------



## King (Aug 9, 2008)

May I please get this transparancied?

Page One


----------



## Mori (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Nightmare, much appreciated.


----------



## Saito (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll work on Hatake Sora, Uchiha Sasuke and King's requests now


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 9, 2008)

Set request.



*Avy*
The guy all the way right on the stock. *(not transparent)*

Avy size: 150x150

Boarder: *Dotted*

*Sig*

Just the guy holding the sworder. (Transparent) *Oh keep the smoke by his feet please.* Transparent everything else.

Sig Size: Whatever you see fit.

Rep and Credit of course.


----------



## Saito (Aug 9, 2008)

*Hatake Sora:**Uchiha Sasuke:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Spoiler*: _Low Res_ 








*Spoiler*: _High Res_ 










*King:*


----------



## Saito (Aug 10, 2008)

*Grimmjow:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 10, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Grimmjow:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...



Good stuff man.

rep and credit.


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 10, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Hatake Sora:**Uchiha Sasuke:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...



wowee thx so much


----------



## iSora (Aug 10, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Hatake Sora:**Uchiha Sasuke:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much 
Rep and cred coming up


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 10, 2008)

i just wan the red backround gone and resize to sig size also a 150x200 and 150x150 avas oh in the ava dont take the backround out will double rep to whoever does


----------



## kimber abarai (Aug 10, 2008)

i need this one transparent i just want him and then just make it a bit smaller to fit in my sig thanks,


i will also need a avy just of his head as much as you can fit and a black border just on the avy

Thanks!


----------



## Prowler (Aug 10, 2008)

*Transparency and resize for the sig.
I also don't want the letters. 
Thanks in advance ^^ *


----------



## Cloud (Aug 10, 2008)

kimber abarai said:


> i need this one transparent i just want him and then just make it a bit smaller to fit in my sig thanks,
> 
> 
> i will also need a avy just of his head as much as you can fit and a black border just on the avy
> ...


It looks trans to me. I'll just resize for ava and sig.


Prowler said:


> *Transparency and resize for the sig.
> I also don't want the letters.
> Thanks in advance ^^ *



Sure thing

edit: 

Uchiha Sasuke:

the ic you provided was too big to resize. I can give it to you 150x200 bbut you wont be able to see anything. I just made it regular sized.. :/


*Spoiler*: __ 









and it's still a little blurry. Your pic was like 1200x1700 or something 

Maybe try a smaller pic next time.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 10, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> I would like a transparent set.
> Avy-150x150 and Transparent of his head.
> Sig-Any reasonable size, transparent, take out the text plz.



Requested this a few days ago    .  .   .


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 10, 2008)

Cloud you don't work here as far as i know  ... stop taking requests now ... and dumb ass you skipped one as well ... dude stop this shit now ... BTW please man, stop taking requests behind our backs and Pming them to the people ...

BTW Ryuk ... someone already completed the request for you a lil while back  ... im not sure if it was Nae'blis or saito ... go look for it 
sorry ... naeblis said they would do it ... please wait


----------



## Cloud (Aug 10, 2008)

Tous hired me the other day but I was on vacation. 

I'll forward the pm.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 10, 2008)

_turn off your sig cloud  and go do the request you skipped   _


----------



## Cloud (Aug 10, 2008)

Kimber:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Prowler:


let me know if you want an ava.

@Nightmare: what are you talking about? I did it. 

Look for post and ignore the edit.


----------



## kimber abarai (Aug 10, 2008)

okay thanks a bunch <3!


----------



## Cloud (Aug 10, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 10, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> I'm impatient





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 10, 2008)

good lookin stuff here;

id appreciate it if u guys could have a go at this pic for my sig pls  , id like to have everything transparent apart from the 4 guys and the snowgoons writing. Im not sure how time consuming this stuff is but would be cool to get just "Black Snow" writing as a ava with it. Thx


----------



## Tousen (Aug 10, 2008)

Im sorry i didnt update everyone but yes cloud was hired and now a worker with the shop


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 11, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks, Nae.


----------



## Red (Aug 11, 2008)

Can someone cut out the rozen maidens and the couch from the BG? Don't resize it please I'll do that myself.


----------



## sworder (Aug 11, 2008)

I just want the 2 chicks... and don't resize it. Thanks.


----------



## Jessie (Aug 11, 2008)

Just arund him please and no resize, thankies


and around these two please no resize ^^


----------



## Kek (Aug 11, 2008)

Trans sig and avy of his face please.


----------



## TrueSalvation (Aug 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Remove the white background and resize to 450x450 please.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 12, 2008)

Simply Avy
Not transparent. I like the stock as it is.

avy size: 150x150

Boarder: Dotted



Rep as reward.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 12, 2008)

KiksTyo said:


> good lookin stuff here;
> 
> id appreciate it if u guys could have a go at this pic for my sig pls  , id like to have everything transparent apart from the 4 guys and the snowgoons writing. Im not sure how time consuming this stuff is but would be cool to get just "Black Snow" writing as a ava with it. Thx





Reload said:


> Can someone cut out the rozen maidens and the couch from the BG? Don't resize it please I'll do that myself.


_aight i got these two  _


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _KiksTyo_


----------



## Red (Aug 12, 2008)

Nicely done nightmare. Reps.


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah great job, exactly what i wanted, cheers


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2008)

Sup T.T.R.S.

Please make a transparent set using the following stock:


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 12, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with their faces, please :3


----------



## Saito (Aug 12, 2008)

*Jessie:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







*Kek:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







*TrueSalvation:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank ye! :3


----------



## Saito (Aug 12, 2008)

*Grimmjow:**Raiden:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Cloud (Aug 12, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with their faces, please :3



edit:

*Spoiler*: __ 










I'm sealed so I'll let you know when it's lifted.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 12, 2008)

Cloud said:


> edit:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Allright :3

Thank you!


----------



## Cloud (Aug 12, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Allright :3
> 
> Thank you!



No Problem.


----------



## Astaroth (Aug 12, 2008)

Could someone please transparency this, and make it so that the "B" part lines up with the text on NF? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 12, 2008)

Please be more specific.. what do you mean by "the text" ? ? ? 

like this? 

​


----------



## TrueSalvation (Aug 12, 2008)

Saito said:


> [/spoiler]*TrueSalvation:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Thank you very much! +repped


----------



## Astaroth (Aug 12, 2008)

Cloud said:


> Please be more specific.. what do you mean by "the text" ? ? ?


Sorry... the original one
*Spoiler*: __ 



 lines up  funny, and I wanted the B to line up with a line of text..


----------



## Cloud (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm ack.. but this is the est I can do. The image was small so I didn't want to resize it. I just cropped the ottom part if thats okay with you. Unless you want the  to e lurry. 

Sorry ro.. :/


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 12, 2008)

trans pls


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 12, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Grimmjow:**Raiden:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Good stuff man.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 12, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> trans pls



okay, coming up



no need to credit shop, but rep would be appreciated.


----------



## PhonyProphet (Aug 12, 2008)

Just my Avatar OvO all i need it the white on the left side of the image, keep everything else on him please.

Thank you very much!


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 12, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> okay, coming up
> 
> 
> no need to credit shop, but rep would be appreciated.



but i didnt ask for resizd can i get the unresized version? o dont edt yr post cuz im on the laptop right no and wont be on my comp for a few hours so can u just like post again?


----------



## Cero (Aug 12, 2008)

Could i get a trans please? Rings

Also if you could resize it to around the size of my signature (or smaller depending what looks better) That would be great  *Raeps*


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 12, 2008)

PhonyProphet said:


> Just my Avatar OvO all i need it the white on the left side of the image, keep everything else on him please.
> 
> Thank you very much!





Cero said:


> Could i get a trans please? Rings
> 
> Also if you could resize it to around the size of my signature (or smaller depending what looks better) That would be great  *Raeps*


_ill do these two  _


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _PhoneyProphet_


----------



## Cero (Aug 13, 2008)

Could you resize it for me a bit?


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 13, 2008)

_by how much ... it fits your sig perfectly ... what do you want it at  _


----------



## Cero (Aug 13, 2008)

Yah but its huge 

How about around 250 or 300 px long?


----------



## Cero (Aug 13, 2008)

Great stuff, thanks a bunch mate


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 13, 2008)

*Stock*: 
*Size:* Leave as
*Other:* I just want L & B, just take out the background.


I got it done myself but I would still like this done by a pro.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey. 

Could someone make this transparent? One with the original size and one resized.



And please add the text *The Holy Forest of the Senjus* over the pic please in a cool font.

Thank you!


----------



## kimber abarai (Aug 13, 2008)

This is already transparent i just need an ava of his head and for the sig i need kimber abarai small like this size by his hair thanks


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 13, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Spoiler*: __



When I saved it, it fucked up, can you change it to .png or something, thats what Yuki did when I had the same problem.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 13, 2008)

Trans plz


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 13, 2008)

*Ryuk*: it is .png. Transparencies don't retain their transparent in .jpg. Just remove the .jpg at the end and it should be fine.



Hisagi said:


> *Stock*:
> *Size:* Leave as
> *Other:* I just want L & B, just take out the background.
> 
> ...



okay.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 13, 2008)

*Hisagi*


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 14, 2008)

Can someone take the guy with the guitar:



make his whole body transparent (biggest it can be for sig)

and then make an avatar focusing on his face, (not transparent) and put a border around it.

THANKS VERY MUCH!


----------



## Homura (Aug 14, 2008)

Turn your sig off first.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 14, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Hisagi*



Thank you very much.


I'll rep as soon as the NF modfuck is fixed and I have my 1600 posts back


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 14, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> Turn your sig off first.


Sorry. turned it off.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 14, 2008)

i got a request, and i know this'll be badass



i'd like to have a transparency of optimus, plz


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 14, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Ryuk*: it is .png. Transparencies don't retain their transparent in .jpg. Just remove the .jpg at the end and it should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> okay.



But the avy won't upload. It won't work.


----------



## kimber abarai (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, im not sure when mine will be done but i wont be on much this week but i will check back tomaro around 12 on.
Thank you

(ps.take yur time im in no hurry)


----------



## ethereal (Aug 14, 2008)

Could I get a trans on this please?


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 15, 2008)

EDIT: oh god ... my computer is fucking around with my PS  ... i can't do Uchiha Itachi, Kimber, and Niko's


----------



## Cloud (Aug 15, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Can someone take the guy with the guitar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take care of it first thing tomorrow


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 15, 2008)

_posting from my dads iPhone  

i am actually right now in a plane typing this out lol ... i will be in florida until september 2nd ... so obviously i will not be working here till that time  ... 

so don't think im deliberately being inactive 
_


----------



## Dogma (Aug 15, 2008)

Can I get the girl transparent and sig sized, As well as an Ava of her face and hair with a black border, Both senior standards.

Rep to one who takes care of it.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 15, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Didn't know what you meant by "cool font" but I gave it a shot. Maybe someone else can do it for you? Unless you like this one lol




Kimber


Niko

*Spoiler*: __ 




Not my best. Sorry.  

Turned out like shit..





HXOP

*Spoiler*: __ 








rep


----------



## Cloud (Aug 15, 2008)

Altair_X



ricochet



Dogma

*Spoiler*: __ 









rep


----------



## Dogma (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Cloud,

you want rep now or after Post fix?


----------



## Kimiko☆™ (Aug 15, 2008)

um..transparency please ^0^

thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Cloud (Aug 15, 2008)

Dogma said:


> Thanks Cloud,
> 
> you want rep now or after Post fix?



No prob. Oh, and now 

ME, I'll do your request

edit: 



rep


----------



## NobodyMan (Aug 16, 2008)

I have another request. 

here's the link if you can't see it. 
This is fucking epic.

I would like a transparency of Black*Star in this panel, cut out everything except for him.

Avy: 125x125, black border, Close up of his face.
Sig: largest size allowed, no border

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 16, 2008)

Cloud said:


> Uchiha Itachi:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## Cloud (Aug 16, 2008)

No problem    .


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 16, 2008)

Cloud said:


> No problem    .


Sorry if I'm a bother but instead of the blue background in my avatar can you make the background transparent thanks.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 16, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with their faces, please :3


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 16, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Sorry if I'm a bother but instead of the blue background in my avatar can you make the background transparent thanks.



hunter u asked for it not to be trans....


----------



## sworder (Aug 16, 2008)

sworder said:


> I just want the 2 chicks... and don't resize it. Thanks.



 .


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 16, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with their faces, please :3






*Spoiler*: __ 







^_^


NobodyMan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 16, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you pek


----------



## NobodyMan (Aug 16, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


>


They look great! Thanks alot!


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 17, 2008)

Just make it trans plz.

thx


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Aug 17, 2008)

Would like both of these transparent please: Please read what I'd prefer for each one, no I dont not want a set made from either, or an avi. Just transparent with the following stipulations please:

1. The First one with the boy, please can someone render this and try to keep AS MUCH as the c4d/vector surround him as possible, please do not just render the boy, resized for a good sig size

2. Please render past the white "aura" line that goes around the girl, Render it down to the original line surround her ty ^^, also resized for a good sig size

Not so outragious stipulations lol


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 17, 2008)

request 



the 5th guy to be cut out and made transaprent plz


----------



## fraj (Aug 17, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Just make it trans plz.
> 
> thx


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks, 24hours. :/


----------



## Saito (Aug 17, 2008)

*sworder:*


----------



## sworder (Aug 17, 2008)

Great, thanks a lot man.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 17, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> hunter u asked for it not to be trans....


I meant for the head not to be transparent. I should've made that clear, sorry.

So could someone make the background in my avatar transparent? Thanks.


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 17, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I meant for the head not to be transparent. I should've made that clear, sorry.
> 
> So could someone make the background in my avatar transparent? Thanks.



sry to spam again BUT WHO IN THE WORLD WOULD TRANSPARENT THE HEAD


----------



## Tousen (Aug 18, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> hunter u asked for it not to be trans....





Hunter x One Piece said:


> I meant for the head not to be transparent. I should've made that clear, sorry.
> 
> So could someone make the background in my avatar transparent? Thanks.





Uchiha Sasuke said:


> sry to spam again BUT WHO IN THE WORLD WOULD TRANSPARENT THE HEAD



Maybe you two would like to take this convversation to a PM type of thing


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks in advance


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 18, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please :3


----------



## fraj (Aug 19, 2008)

~Kyo~ said:


> Would like both of these transparent please: Please read what I'd prefer for each one, no I dont not want a set made from either, or an avi. Just transparent with the following stipulations please:
> 
> 1. The First one with the boy, please can someone render this and try to keep AS MUCH as the c4d/vector surround him as possible, please do not just render the boy, resized for a good sig size
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











Hibari Kyoya said:


> request
> 
> 
> 
> the 5th guy to be cut out and made transaprent plz




*Spoiler*: __ 



​





Isuzu said:


> Thanks in advance




*Spoiler*: __ 



​





gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please :3




*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 19, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man + rep pending.


----------



## Mori (Aug 19, 2008)

I would just like the background with the curtains removed. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 19, 2008)

Transparent this for me please. 

One resized and the other that isn't. 

​


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 19, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Kek (Aug 19, 2008)

Trans please. And a trans avy of their faces, senoir size.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Aug 19, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you :3, rep is coming your way.


----------



## Saito (Aug 19, 2008)

Working on Mori's and Death Note's requests.

*Mori:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## fraj (Aug 19, 2008)

Let me do death notes and kek's request. That way we get 2 each. And resize moris thing to 550 width.


----------



## Saito (Aug 19, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Let me do death notes and kek's request. That way we get 2 each. And resize moris thing to 550 width.


lol. There's only 3 new requests. I think the sig looks better around that size for normal members, instead of having a very big sig and a small ava and im not even sure if mori's gonna use it as a sig =s


----------



## fraj (Aug 19, 2008)

Saito said:


> lol. There's only 3 new requests. I think the sig looks better around that size for normal members, instead of having a very big sig and a small ava and im not even sure if mori's gonna use it as a sig =s



I meant 2 each since you did mori's already.



Kek said:


> Trans please. And a trans avy of their faces, senoir size.





*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Saito (Aug 19, 2008)

frajosg said:


> I meant 2 each since you did mori's already.


There's 2 requests after mori's request, and you want to split 2 requests, 2 each? o_o

You have already done a ton of requests last page, don't get greedy now 

*Death Note:*

*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## fraj (Aug 19, 2008)

True say 
I was away from 3 weeks so I was trying to get recharged again with photoshop. But soon ill be back to normal hopefully.


----------



## Kek (Aug 19, 2008)

frajosg said:


> I meant 2 each since you did mori's already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! And could I have an avy of their faces too? ^^;


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 19, 2008)

Saito said:


> There's 2 requests after mori's request, and you want to split 2 requests, 2 each? o_o
> 
> You have already done a ton of requests last page, don't get greedy now
> 
> ...



Thank you! -REP- ​


----------



## TrueSalvation (Aug 19, 2008)

Can I just get it resized to 500x500 please. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Mori (Aug 20, 2008)

Saito said:


> Working on Mori's and Death Note's requests.
> 
> *Mori:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Absolutely perfect. Thank you so much.


----------



## Saito (Aug 20, 2008)

*TrueSalvation:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## fraj (Aug 20, 2008)

Kek said:


> Thank you! And could I have an avy of their faces too? ^^;




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Kek (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks! :3


----------



## Yosha (Aug 20, 2008)

Just make it transparent for me, please.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 20, 2008)

Stock: 

Can someone please Resize that picture to 550x500 and also make an Avy from it, 150x150.

Thank you in advance​


----------



## Cloud (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll be doing the two requests


----------



## fraj (Aug 20, 2008)

Take one request at a time for fuck sake. We get into fights if we dont. I know I am experienced here.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 20, 2008)

Alright, then you can have the pharell(sp) one even though I already finished it     





rep

edit: 

Vae, I couldn't make it 550 x 500. I flattened Kamina and looked all funcky.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 20, 2008)

Cloud said:


> Alright, then you can have the pharell(sp) one even though I already finished it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is nice, thanks and the size doesnt really matter that much, it looks good.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 20, 2008)

Glad you liked it.


----------



## TrueSalvation (Aug 20, 2008)

Saito said:


> *TrueSalvation:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Much appreciated. + repped


----------



## Tousen (Aug 20, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Take one request at a time for fuck sake. We get into fights if we dont. I know I am experienced here.



Im sorry that has never been a rule here nor shall it ever be a rule here. Its always been first come first serve


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 21, 2008)

trans please ^^


----------



## fraj (Aug 21, 2008)

Tousen said:


> Im sorry that has never been a rule here nor shall it ever be a rule here. Its always been first come first serve



Understood it loud and clear. Sorry sai and cloud dude.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 21, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please. :3


----------



## fraj (Aug 21, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please. :3




*Spoiler*: __ 




​





Reincarnation said:


> trans please ^^




*Spoiler*: __ 



​





Sure gabman and the other guy I dont know.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 21, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Understood it loud and clear. Sorry sai and cloud dude.



No problem. I hope I don't stir up any problems here. D:

skype id?


----------



## Red (Aug 21, 2008)

Can I get these cut? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 21, 2008)

Reload said:


> Can I get these cut? Thanks in advanced.



will do                 .


----------



## Red (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh and don't resize it, thanks.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 21, 2008)

Reload said:


> Oh and don't resize it, thanks.




*Spoiler*: _Nia_ 














*Spoiler*: __ 











rep

edit: I noticed the "don't resize" message after I finished the sets so I just uploaded them along with the original sized pics. Hahaha


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 21, 2008)

Trans 150x150 avy plz.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 21, 2008)

Will do.



edit: 



rep


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Cloud.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 21, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Thanks Cloud.



Good thing png works for you this time. 

Oh, and no problem


----------



## Tousen (Aug 22, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im sorry but did you forget the purpose of this shop?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 22, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for that ^^


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 22, 2008)

Transparency plz and resizage plz


----------



## fraj (Aug 22, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Transparency plz and resizage plz



Ill do this for you. 

Here you are ballistik 
*Spoiler*: __ 



​



@Tousen - Oh shit it must have not saved properly as .png. And the avy looked better with the background so I left it like that.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 22, 2008)

Transparency please!


----------



## fraj (Aug 22, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Transparency please!



Ill do this for you.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 22, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tousen said:


> Im sorry but did you forget the purpose of this shop?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you!



frajosg said:


> @Tousen - Oh shit it must have not saved properly as .png. And the avy looked better with the background so I left it like that.



Yeah, the avy looks better with the background >__>

Thank you, both of you :3


----------



## fraj (Aug 22, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Transparency please!




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks man credit will be giving!


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 22, 2008)

just the bottom left panel to be trans out so keep the textand that big black mark as in tans out i want only that panel left


----------



## Connie (Aug 22, 2008)

Transperancy just for the bottom white space, and resizing to fit sig please.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yosha (Aug 22, 2008)

hook me up with a transparent sig:


----------



## Kushina (Aug 22, 2008)

May I have this as a sig?  



May I have her name too?


----------



## Saito (Aug 22, 2008)

I'll work on Uchiha Sasuke's and Connie's request now.

*Connie:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 22, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> just the bottom left panel to be trans out so keep the textand that big black mark as in tans out i want only that panel left




*Spoiler*: __ 








EDIT: Didn't see you there Saito. So will you be taking Masanari or Kushina to replace Uchiha Sasuke's request ? I'll take which ever one you won't be working on.

EDIT: *@ Masanari ....*


----------



## Saito (Aug 22, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. Its alright, I guess I'll be taking Kushina's request then xD

*Kushina:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 













Karin


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 23, 2008)

Could I please get a transparency and resizing? Include the text please.


----------



## Saito (Aug 23, 2008)

Im on it Gentleman.

*Gentleman:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Aug 23, 2008)

Could I have this as a sig and an avatar? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Saito (Aug 23, 2008)

*WalkingNosebleed:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 23, 2008)

Saito said:


> Im on it Gentleman.
> 
> *Gentleman:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Thank you so much! I'll credit and rep now.


----------



## Connie (Aug 23, 2008)

Saito said:


> I'll work on Uchiha Sasuke's and Connie's request now.
> 
> *Connie:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Thanks! credits and reps


----------



## Kek (Aug 23, 2008)

Trans and avy of her face please.


----------



## Saito (Aug 23, 2008)

Im on it Kek,also turn off your sig.

*Kek:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Kek (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you Saito!


----------



## Cloud (Aug 23, 2008)

Please disable your sig


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 23, 2008)

Could you do this one for me man?



Just take the background away please.


----------



## Saito (Aug 23, 2008)

G.O.A.T. said:


> Could you do this one for me man?
> 
> 
> 
> Just take the background away please.


In order to make a request here, you should have at least 50 posts, but I'll give ya this one.


----------



## Kushina (Aug 23, 2008)

Kushina said:


> May I have this as a sig?
> 
> 
> 
> May I have her name too?



o_O  Anyone?  D;


----------



## Saito (Aug 23, 2008)

Kushina said:


> o_O  Anyone?  D;





Saito said:


> lol. Its alright, I guess I'll be taking Kushina's request then xD
> 
> *Kushina:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> ...


lol.It was already done


----------



## Kushina (Aug 23, 2008)

OH.  MY.  GAWD.  I must have missed it!  I am SO sorry and thank you SO much!  I'll rep you right now!


----------



## Kushina (Aug 23, 2008)

Could I also have a small picture of her face with the heart thingie for my avatar?


----------



## Saito (Aug 23, 2008)

Kushina said:


> OH.  MY.  GAWD.  I must have missed it!  I am SO sorry and thank you SO much!  I'll rep you right now!





Kushina said:


> Could I also have a small picture of her face with the heart thingie for my avatar?


lol. Sure no problem.


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 








Btw please turn off your sig in those posts o:


----------



## ?verity (Aug 23, 2008)

can you just transparent ichigo and orihime out? maybe get them a bit closer? >_> thanks!


----------



## Kushina (Aug 23, 2008)

Saito said:


> lol. Sure no problem.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> ...



O-m-g.  Thanks SO much!

OOPSSSS!  Forgot to turn off sig again...


----------



## Kameil (Aug 23, 2008)

Please make it transparent and resize.


----------



## Saito (Aug 24, 2008)

Im on it Konan_sama and Kameil.


Kushina said:


> O-m-g.  Thanks SO much!
> 
> OOPSSSS!  Forgot to turn off sig again...


lol. No problem 

*Kameil:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Aug 24, 2008)

Can I get this made into a transparency and then resized to use as a sig? I guess as long as the width doesn't exceed 500 it's fine (I think it was 500x377 when I was fiddling to see what size to make it on PS). 



Thank you in advance darlings. pek


----------



## Saito (Aug 24, 2008)

lol. I'll work on your request Blooming Cosmo.

*Konan_sama*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd like the first, fourth, and fifth guy (from my sig; left to right) cut out as the render, thank you 



(cause i'm a lazy douche bag and I don't feel like doing any more rendering)


----------



## Saito (Aug 24, 2008)

*Blooming Cosmo:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## ?verity (Aug 24, 2008)

Saito said:


> lol. I'll work on your request Blooming Cosmo.
> 
> *Konan_sama*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Thanks Saito! rep and cred


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Aug 24, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Blooming Cosmo:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



You're so freakin' awesome.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd like to request a transparency:

If you can't see the pic, here is the link:


I'd want the girl and the monster. Senior sig size, no border.

I'd also want an avy focused on her face, 150x150 with Black/White/Black border if possible.

Thanks in advance.

Reps and credit shall be given.


----------



## Juice (Aug 24, 2008)

Transparency please.



 keep The girl and all the fish in the picture.

And if you don't mind can I have a avatar focused on her face, 150x150. Oh and can I have a black border around both the sig and avatar?

Thank you.


----------



## Mori (Aug 24, 2008)

Again, I'd just like everything in the background removed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Saito (Aug 24, 2008)

Konan_sama said:


> Thanks Saito! rep and cred


Sure, no problem 


Blooming Cosmo said:


> You're so freakin' awesome.


Thanks 
*Hisagi:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Saito (Aug 25, 2008)

*Afro TB:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 









*Juice:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## Saito (Aug 25, 2008)

*Mori:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Juice (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you very much.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 25, 2008)

Transparency for the sig (just the girl with blue hair) and avy with her face, please. :3


----------



## Saito (Aug 25, 2008)

*gabzilla:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 















There ya go :3


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 25, 2008)

Saito said:


> Sure, no problem
> Thanks
> *Hisagi:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Awesome, thank you


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 25, 2008)

Saito said:


> *gabzilla:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you pek


----------



## Louchan (Aug 25, 2008)

Transparency, please. <3



I usually do these things myself, but no matter what I do, I just can't get this one to look good. 
Try to keep as much of the softer colors _(and the text)_ as possible.


----------



## Saito (Aug 25, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Awesome, thank you


No problem :WOW


gabzilla said:


> Thank you pek


You're welcome pek


Louchan said:


> Transparency, please. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 25, 2008)

May I have a request of this being Transparent please?:



http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn359/YamiMomochi/Naruto/Ino5.jpg


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 25, 2008)

May I have a request of this being Transparent please?:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 (Could you get rid of the Purple fuzzy bit at the back too




http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn359/YamiMomochi/Naruto/Ino5.jpg


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2008)

Sup.

Can you make all of the characters, including the text in the bottom left hand corner transparent please? Thanks in advance.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 25, 2008)

*Uzumaki♥*


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 25, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Sup.
> 
> Can you make all of the characters, including the text in the bottom left hand corner transparent please? Thanks in advance.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



okay, I'll do it/


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 25, 2008)

Transparent set please.



Avy size: 150x150

Rep as your reward.

Thanks.


----------



## Saito (Aug 25, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Transparent set please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im on it                 .


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Saito.


----------



## Saito (Aug 25, 2008)

Sure, no problem.
*Grimmjow:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 25, 2008)

Saito said:


> Sure, no problem.
> *Grimmjow:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Good shit man. Thanks again.


----------



## Mori (Aug 26, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Mori:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_




Lovely, thank you Saito. I just need to spread some rep around, but it's on the way.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 26, 2008)

Saito is too quick.. :/


----------



## fraj (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah I know this one time a while ago when me and saito would stare at the tousen's shop waiting to grab a request but then out of no where haruhi would appear and steal the requests and then when we finally get one naeblis steals it. Oh those were the days.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Uzumaki♥*



Thank you ever so much  Rep and cred!


----------



## Tousen (Aug 26, 2008)

*Well it seems yet again we are the only Trans shop around

Good Job everybody 

I will be handing out bonuses shortly 

Thanks Again*


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 26, 2008)

Request

*Signature*
Size: any
Stock: 

Thank you


----------



## Astaroth (Aug 26, 2008)

Astaroth said:


> Mike's finger seems to have been erased.  Can someone add it back please?  Or draw him a new one?  thanks




Can someone rehost the second pic or redraw the finger in the first pic real quick?  I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Saito (Aug 26, 2008)

Uhh, I dunno how which finger is missing from who =s

So, I guess you probably have to wait for bear to upload it again.


Cloud said:


> Saito is too quick.. :/




Gotta be quicker on the draw 


frajosg said:


> Yeah I know this one time a while ago when me and saito would stare at the tousen's shop waiting to grab a request but then out of no where haruhi would appear and steal the requests and then when we finally get one naeblis steals it. Oh those were the days.


lol. Those were the days 


Tousen said:


> *Well it seems yet again we are the only Trans shop around
> 
> Good Job everybody
> 
> ...


awesome 


Tara said:


> Request
> 
> *Signature*
> Size: any
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Request_ 









There ya go o:


----------



## Astaroth (Aug 26, 2008)

Saito said:


> Uhh, I dunno how which finger is missing from who =s
> 
> So, I guess you probably have to wait for bear to upload it again.





Astaroth said:


> it's for a smiley



This one .


----------



## Saito (Aug 26, 2008)

Astaroth said:


> This one .


 

I hope that's what you wanted lol


----------



## Astaroth (Aug 26, 2008)

Saito said:


> I hope that's what you wanted lol



Uh-huh 

thanks aplenty


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 26, 2008)

Saito said:


> Uhh, I dunno how which finger is missing from who =s
> 
> So, I guess you probably have to wait for bear to upload it again.
> 
> ...



Thank you  *rep*


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 27, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig (just get rid of the black and grey bg) and avy with Soul's (guy in the scythe) face, please.


----------



## fraj (Aug 27, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig (just get rid of the black and grey bg) and avy with Soul's (guy in the scythe) face, please.



Mine all mine.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 27, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Mine all mine.



 You are fast.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow...    D:


----------



## Cero (Aug 27, 2008)

Trans Please!


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 28, 2008)

trans pls


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 28, 2008)

Transparent set plz

Avy Size:150x150



Rep as your reward. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Aug 28, 2008)

Can i get this transparent and shrunk down to sig size


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 28, 2008)

Trans set plz
Avy-150?150 trans, and of Munchlaxs face
Sig-trans resize of the whole pic
thx


----------



## Cloud (Aug 28, 2008)

*Last trans till I get back from Hawaii. I'm leaving tomorrow and returning on the 2nd*

Uchiha Sasuke:

*Spoiler*: __ 







I don't know how to do panel avas or sigs(slideshow/gif).. :/
__
Grimmjow:

*Spoiler*: __ 









__
Kenpachi Zaraki:

__
Ryuk:

*Spoiler*: __ 











REP


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 28, 2008)

Cloud said:


>



Good              shit.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 29, 2008)

_(Warning, Pretty Large)_

Transparency and resize to sig size please. A 150x150 avatar would be appreciated as well


----------



## Cloud (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll be back TTS. See title in previous post for details. Keep up the good work guys. :]

2Shea:


*Spoiler*: __ 









REP :]


----------



## fraj (Aug 29, 2008)

Gabzilla 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Sorry I took a while but i know you dont mind


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 29, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Gabzilla
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't mind 

Thanks!


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Cloud  .


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks very much Cloud, looks great.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 29, 2008)

Maximum Senior size plz


----------



## Aina (Aug 30, 2008)

Set. Transparency around Kakashi, the bookcase in front of him, and the pillar. Leave out all the rest. Senior size avi {Kakashi's face down to the book} with a plain old black border, and maximum sig size.

Rep + Credit. <3


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi I was wondering if I could get this done please?



Thank you xx


----------



## Connie (Aug 31, 2008)

Transperancy pls.


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 31, 2008)

Please make this transparent.


----------



## Saito (Aug 31, 2008)

*Cero:*
*Uchiha Sasuke:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 





I don't know if you wanted a gif :/




I'll start working on Gecka's and iCopy's requests.


----------



## Saito (Aug 31, 2008)

*Gecka:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 











*iCopy:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 










Now onto Uzumaki♥'s and Connie's requests


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 31, 2008)

trans please ^^


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 31, 2008)

Transparent set please.

Avy size: 150x150
Avy boarder: Thin black

Sig size: whatever you see fit.



Rep as your reward.

Thank you.


----------



## Saito (Aug 31, 2008)

*Uzumaki♥:**Connie:**.ProFound.:*


----------



## Connie (Aug 31, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Connie:*



Thanks again!  reps + credits


----------



## Aina (Aug 31, 2008)

Saito said:


> *iCopy:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Thank you!


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 31, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Cero:*
> *Uchiha Sasuke:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> ...



no its perfect


----------



## Y (Aug 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



]




Leave only Naruto and Hinata. Original size is fine.

Thanks

-imperator


----------



## fraj (Sep 1, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> trans please ^^



Ill take this


----------



## Balalaika (Sep 1, 2008)

Can I have this be made transparent please? I would like an avy made of it as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Saito (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll work on Grimmjow's and imperator9319117's requests.


----------



## Saito (Sep 1, 2008)

*Grimmjow:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 















*imperator9319117:*


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 1, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Grimmjow:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Good stuff man.


----------



## fraj (Sep 1, 2008)

Saito can you take reincarnations request also please. I am kinda busy now please.


----------



## Saito (Sep 1, 2008)

Alrite, I'll try once I get back.


----------



## TrueSalvation (Sep 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Take out the white background and re sized to 400x400 please. Thank you in advance.


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Sep 1, 2008)

Could I get this as a transparent? Please and thank you


----------



## Y (Sep 1, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Grimmjow:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...



Thank-you

-imperator


----------



## Kushina (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi!  Could someone transparent-icize this.  XD  And shrink it down to signature size...  I just want the two girls, the dragon, and the sunflowers on the bottom right.    Its for my friend...



And also this for her avatar (only her face):


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 2, 2008)

I just want the girl in the lower left corner of the pic :3

Transparency for the sig (resize if necessary), avy with her face, please.


----------



## Saito (Sep 2, 2008)

*Reincarnation:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







Didn't really know what you wanted transparencied so I just transparencied the sky.


*Balalaika:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Saito (Sep 2, 2008)

*TrueSalvation:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 









*WalkingNosebleed:*
Im on it Kushina and gabzilla


----------



## Saito (Sep 2, 2008)

*Kushina:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 











*gabzilla:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 















toph<3


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 2, 2008)

Saito said:


> *gabzilla:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you <3

Toph is awesome.


----------



## Kushina (Sep 2, 2008)

O-m-g.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 3, 2008)

Just wanted to say that I'm back..but I guess Saito has everything covered hahaha


----------



## Saito (Sep 3, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Thank you <3
> 
> Toph is awesome.


Indeed 


Cloud said:


> Just wanted to say that I'm back..but I guess Saito has everything covered hahaha


Welcome back cloud, lol


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 3, 2008)

_i is back from my vacation  ... i will resume work  _


----------



## Cloud (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess we're both back. 


Welcome back


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello! Can I get this wonderful kool-aid guy transparent? 


And if you can, could you try to take out the speech bubble and the girl's hair on the bottom left and fill in the cropped parts?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 4, 2008)

could I get this image done and resized, and please keep the text with exception to the web address at the bottom?


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _sig_ 





transparency, please


----------



## fraj (Sep 4, 2008)

Ill take the 3 above requests.


----------



## TrueSalvation (Sep 4, 2008)

Saito said:


> *TrueSalvation:*



Thank you very much! ^^ + repped. 


Also may I get a transparency for this as well?


Just leave the Gundam with a size 500x500 please.


----------



## Jackal (Sep 4, 2008)

Can i Get this image  tranzparentized and a bit larger. if not to much to ask, an avy of Charmeleons head?


----------



## fraj (Sep 5, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Hello! Can I get this wonderful kool-aid guy transparent?
> 
> 
> And if you can, could you try to take out the speech bubble and the girl's hair on the bottom left and fill in the cropped parts?
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



​





Lamb said:


> could I get this image done and resized, and please keep the text with exception to the web address at the bottom?



​


gabzilla said:


> *Spoiler*: _sig_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## fraj (Sep 5, 2008)

Jackal said:


> Can i Get this image  tranzparentized and a bit larger. if not to much to ask, an avy of Charmeleons head?




*Spoiler*: __ 










I need time with True salvations request. I am having trouble with my brightness filter. Can someone else take truesalvations request please.


----------



## Gig (Sep 5, 2008)

Could I have these two pics made transparent please? 





Thanks you


----------



## Lamb (Sep 5, 2008)

frajosg said:


> ​



thanks


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 5, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you <3


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 5, 2008)

TrueSalvation said:


> Thank you very much! ^^ + repped.
> 
> 
> Also may I get a transparency for this as well?
> ...


_ill try this one ... gotta figure how to fuck with the brightness now 


edit 

FUCK ... i can't do shit with the brightness on this pic ... PS won't let me  

sorry i can't do this pic either 
_


----------



## Saito (Sep 5, 2008)

*Gig:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







*TrueSalvation:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



Hope it turned out well


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd like Shuuhei cropped out


*Spoiler*: __ 








can i get a resized and non resized version? thanks


----------



## TrueSalvation (Sep 5, 2008)

Saito said:


> [/spoiler]*TrueSalvation:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man thank you very much! Sorry for the trouble it caused but you did amazing! (will rep tomorrow when I can >_O)


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 6, 2008)

Transparencies, please.  I'd like a border around the second pic, as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Gig (Sep 6, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Gig:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Awesome thanks  + reps


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 6, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Awesome, thanks alot ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 6, 2008)

Could I have this done please?


thank you


----------



## Berry (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi there 

A transparency of Sanji please (The Blonde dude)



Cheers


----------



## Red (Sep 7, 2008)

Can i get this cut? No need to resize it. Thanks.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 7, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I'd like Shuuhei cropped out
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





ghstwrld said:


> Transparencies, please.  I'd like a border around the second pic, as well.
> 
> Thanks.





Uzumaki♥ said:


> Could I have this done please?
> 
> 
> thank you





A l p h a said:


> Hi there
> 
> A transparency of Sanji please (The Blonde dude)
> 
> ...


_ill do these _


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 7, 2008)

Reload said:


> Can i get this cut? No need to resize it. Thanks.



okay, I'm on it.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ghstwrld_


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you ever so much Nightmare! +Reps for you


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 8, 2008)

Transparency for the sig, avy with Shino's face, please.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 8, 2008)

*Reload*


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 8, 2008)

okay gabzilla


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 8, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> okay gabzilla



Thank you


----------



## Red (Sep 8, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Reload*


Thanks man, I'll rep you tomorrow wen I can rep again.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 9, 2008)

Avy request please. 

I was wondering can you make two avy tho one transparent the other not transparent (same stock).

Avy (not transparent)
Boarder: Thin black
Size: 150x150

Avy (Transparent)
Boarder: none
Size: 150x150

I would like the avatars to be of the Guy with blonde hair. (Dio Brando) Also I would like his whole body in the avatars.



Rep as your reward

Thank you


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 9, 2008)

Can you make just the mic sho PLZ????


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 9, 2008)

*gabzilla*



*Spoiler*: __ 








the stock was a little small, so I couldn't do much with the avatar :/


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *gabzilla*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks perfect, thanks! pek


----------



## Prowler (Sep 9, 2008)

*Can I get this as transparent (only the Joker)? 
I know it must be hard, but Can someone do this for me, please?*


*
Thanks ^^*


----------



## Countach (Sep 10, 2008)

u know what to do


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 10, 2008)

*@ Grimm ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*@ 4th ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 





Remove your sig in the post below this post 





*@ Prowler ...*

*Spoiler*: __ 








Added some light to the 2nd pic, obviously.


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 10, 2008)

You kinda got my request mixed up. D:


----------



## Prowler (Sep 10, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ Grimm ...*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


*Thanks. 
Looks awesome. *


----------



## fraj (Sep 11, 2008)

Im back from the forest. Ill start doing stuff here again


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 11, 2008)

Transparencies, please.  Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Sep 11, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> Transparencies, please.  Thanks.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mootz (Sep 11, 2008)

transparency resize plz


----------



## Tousen (Sep 11, 2008)

mootz said:


> transparency resize plz




*Spoiler*: _lol One Piece_ 






*please dont credit me for this garbage*


----------



## Chee (Sep 11, 2008)

Can you cut out Crane and Dent, just have Joker with the white transparented out? Thanks. :3

Oh yea and resize it within the signature limits, please. <3


----------



## Tousen (Sep 11, 2008)

Chee said:


> Can you cut out Crane and Dent, just have Joker with the white transparented out? Thanks. :3
> 
> Oh yea and resize it within the signature limits, please. <3


----------



## Chee (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Franky (Sep 11, 2008)

Nothing but transparency
Edit: I want the bird and the sky taken out. also, can you like make the bottom curved so that there's still ocean, but the logos are cut off?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL @ Chee's request

I'd like Shuuhei cut out of this, and then one all but the words

make an avy close up of Shuuhei's face too please


----------



## ?verity (Sep 11, 2008)

can you remove ALL yellow? kindof hard :/ 

rep aand cred 

and is it ok to trans my avy too...?


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 12, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig and avy with her face, please :3


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 13, 2008)

Avy:  

captain america's head, transparent with a border

Sig: 

I want spider-man and captain america's shield (of course with all the webs on it)

thanks!


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 13, 2008)

Can I get this trans, please?


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 13, 2008)

Can you make 2 1 that just says the words & the other with his face with the words????


----------



## fraj (Sep 13, 2008)

*Franky* 

*Hisagi*
*Spoiler*: __ 








I am not allowed to remove text or copyrights.




*Konan Sama*

*Gabzilla* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Countach (Sep 13, 2008)

Countach said:


> u know what to do



..................


----------



## Saito (Sep 13, 2008)

lol countach


frajosg said:


> I am gonna do all the requests in this page. !!
> 
> *Franky*
> 
> ...


Wow, taking so much -_-

Also you did Franky's request wrong.


----------



## fraj (Sep 13, 2008)

Its a simple cut out. I did most of the hard work anyway -_-


----------



## Saito (Sep 13, 2008)

When they come to the transparency  shop they probably expect it to be fully "cut out" the way the wanted and not have to cut out parts of it themselves :/

But thats just what i think, i could be wrong


----------



## Countach (Sep 13, 2008)

does this link work?


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 13, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Gabzilla*
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you!


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 13, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Avy:
> 
> captain america's head, transparent with a border
> 
> ...


Sorry for forgetting to not show my sig, I edited it though.


----------



## Aina (Sep 13, 2008)

Transparency the background. 

Senior avy with a thin black border around Shodai. (Resize it so the entire face can be seen. xD)

Reps and Credit~ <3


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 13, 2008)

Sig request (not transparent)



I would like the bottom part of the page. Even with the two guys in the bubble.

Size: I would like it not big but not too small either.

Boarder: Thin black

Rep as your reward.

Appreciate it guys.


----------



## milkshakes (Sep 13, 2008)

Request: Non transed bordered sig
Area: Around Tsubaki and Liz(blond haired one thats standing next to Tsubaki the black hair) i still want the sand in the pic so its like starting from Tsubaki's pink tube all the way till liz's boob has the cat's hat on it so it should end where my ava ends for where liz ends not the whole sig and also from the i want from the top of the pic to the bottom of where the sig is to be bordered and well guess thats it
type of bordeR: Dotted


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









I want a trans background please.


----------



## fraj (Sep 14, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Sig request (not transparent)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If its not transparent you want then its not in this shop


----------



## Saito (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll work on icopy's, Grimmjow's and Uchiha Sasuke's requests.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi can I have this done please? 



Could you get rid of Sasuke, Sakura, Iruka and Minatos Halo Please? And Thanks ^^


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 14, 2008)

frajosg said:


> If its not transparent you want then its not in this shop


They do it for me all the time. Why would this time be different?


Saito said:


> I'll work on icopy's, Grimmjow's and Uchiha Sasuke's requests.



Thanks Saito.


----------



## Franky (Sep 14, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Franky*
> 
> *Hisagi*
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll kill the bird then... but I said dun re-size it


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 14, 2008)

Saito said:


> I'll work on icopy's, Grimmjow's and Uchiha Sasuke's requests.


How can you ignore mine when I requested before them?



			
				Hunter X One Piece said:
			
		

> Avy:
> 
> captain america's head, transparent with a border
> 
> ...


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 14, 2008)

Can you make 2 1 that just says the words & the other with his face with the words????


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 14, 2008)

gots a request

ok so i just want itachi and to have it resized to fit im my sig
thanks


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 15, 2008)

Set plox
Avy - 150?150 trans Black border of fish 
Sig - Trans re size


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 15, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with the face


----------



## Saito (Sep 15, 2008)

*icopy*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







*Grimmjow*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







*Uchiha Sasuke*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 










Hunter x One Piece said:


> How can you ignore mine when I requested before them?


lmao. Frajosg had said he was gonna do everyones' request on the page, you were one of them. I just took the requests right after his post.


----------



## Aina (Sep 15, 2008)

Saito said:


> *icopy*



Thank you so much!


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 15, 2008)

_ah see now im lost ... whose the next in line now ... is fragsog doing all of the ones he said he would  _


----------



## Saito (Sep 15, 2008)

No problem icopy 

I guess its 4th Mizukage, Toru Hidaka, Ryuk and gabzilla. Dunno if frajosg will really do the others. You can take the rest.

*Vonocourt:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







*Uzumaki♥:*


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 15, 2008)

Good shit Saito.

I repped you yesterday but I'm repping you again.

Appreciate it man.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 15, 2008)

Saito said:


> *icopy*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...


He ignored mine because I showed my sig I think.

Don't you think he would be done by now?




			
				Hunter X One Piece said:
			
		

> Avy:
> 
> captain america's head, transparent with a border
> 
> ...


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Sep 15, 2008)

can someone juzt do minez PLZ



4th Mizukage said:


> Can you make 2 1 that just says the words & the other with his face with the words????


----------



## Creator (Sep 15, 2008)

Can i have this transparented. Professionally done please, dont worry about the size.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 15, 2008)

I've posted my request right here: WHERE'S THE DATABOOK THREAD?

People below me's request have been fulfilled and everything, please, do my request.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 15, 2008)

*4th Mizukage .......*


*Spoiler*: __ 







 @ the 1st pic




*Creator .....*




*Hunter .......*

*Spoiler*: __ 








I love the way the 2nd pic came out.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 16, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I've posted my request right here: this
> 
> People below me's request have been fulfilled and everything, please, do my request.



Well maybe if you remember to *TURN YOUR FUCKING SIG OFF* you wouldnt be in this situation.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you Saito! I'll Rep you when I can


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Sep 16, 2008)

I wanna make a simple request for this image..

I only want to see  the girl

Dont resize it


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 16, 2008)

Request

*Sig*

Size: Smaller than what it is 

Thank you.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 16, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *4th Mizukage .......*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Turned it off.

I thought I had turned it off when I posted, guess not..


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2008)

Please make Raiden transparent. Thanks.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 16, 2008)

Toru Hidaka said:


> gots a request
> 
> ok so i just want itachi and to have it resized to fit im my sig
> thanks





Ryuk said:


> Set plox
> Avy - 150?150 trans Black border of fish
> Sig - Trans re size


_aight i think these are next in the list ... i got em both  _


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ryuk_


----------



## ZackFaire (Sep 16, 2008)

can you make a avatar for me and if you could can u get the hole body in it for me.
150x150


rep and credit


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 16, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ryuk_




Looks great, rep and cred .


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 16, 2008)

Saito, are you still doing my request?


----------



## ~Akuma (Sep 16, 2008)

plz do this request...just trans. it.


----------



## Saito (Sep 16, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Saito, are you still doing my request?


Sorry for being so late D:

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 











RAPE FACE >D


----------



## Jackal (Sep 16, 2008)

Could you tranzparentize everything except for the man and the Smiley? Rep will be rewarded


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 16, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *4th Mizukage .......*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Great, great, great, great.

Just how I pictured it.

Thanks x 1000


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 16, 2008)

Saito said:


> Sorry for being so late D:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> ...



Don't worry <3

Thanks!


----------



## Nirvash (Sep 17, 2008)

Could I please get a transparency of the symbol, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 17, 2008)

Pwease ?  

Just cut her out.

Also get rid of the white around her and the bit of speech bubble at the top left.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 18, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with his chest groin face, please.


----------



## Saito (Sep 18, 2008)

*Kuchiki Rukia:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 











*Tara:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Saito (Sep 18, 2008)

*Raiden:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







*Light:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 18, 2008)

*~Akuma*


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 18, 2008)

*Jackal*


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 18, 2008)

*Nirvash*


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 18, 2008)

*Aishiteru*

No border? Okay then....


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 18, 2008)

okay gabzilla yours is next.


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 18, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Aishiteru*
> 
> No border? Okay then....



Thank you !  

*+ rep*


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 18, 2008)

*gabzilla*



*Spoiler*: _avatars_


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 18, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *gabzilla*
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _avatars_



DAMN

Decisions... decisions... >3


----------



## Aina (Sep 18, 2008)

Senior Avi.


Thin black border around Ryou and Masato. Please add iCopy on some corner of the avi, preferably in orange.

Sig.


Just the first three frames and sakura flowers. Leave out the bottom. 


I will rep!


----------



## ~Akuma (Sep 19, 2008)

thx a lot Nae'blis !


----------



## Creator (Sep 19, 2008)

Can i have this image transparented. 

Dont worry about the size, i will adjust that.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 19, 2008)

can some one please find/create a transparent sig/ava combo(ava doesn't need to be transparent) for me?  i need something to match... Rep+/cred


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 19, 2008)

Obsidian said:


> can some one please find/create a transparent sig/ava combo(ava doesn't need to be transparent) for me?  i need something to match... Rep+/cred



That is not what we do here in this shop. We specifically make transparencies  from stock you provide. You can request a set my making a thread here

Link removed


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 19, 2008)

No need for resize, but please rid it of the text. <3 Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Sep 19, 2008)

iCopy said:


> Senior Avi.
> 
> 
> Thin black border around Ryou and Masato. Please add iCopy on some corner of the avi, preferably in orange.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








creator is mine

​


Isuzu said:


> No need for resize, but please rid it of the text. <3 Thanks.




*Spoiler*: __ 








Ill resize it if i want to. who the hell are you to tell me not to resize it -_-


----------



## Saito (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll work on Isuzu's request then o:


*EDIT:* Nevermind


----------



## Creator (Sep 19, 2008)

frajosg said:


> creator is mine



Alway wanted someone to claim me, alway thought it would be my GF.  I aint complaining.


----------



## fraj (Sep 19, 2008)

You guys are so slow -_-


----------



## Saito (Sep 19, 2008)

frajosg said:


> You guys are so slow -_-


Looks like you had worked on them before posting to seem fast


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 19, 2008)

frajosg & Saito, if you are going to do a request, indicate so *before* you post the finished product.


----------



## Saito (Sep 19, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> frajosg & Saito, if you are going to do a request, indicate so *before* you post the finished product.


Aye Aye, sir


----------



## Tousen (Sep 19, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Ill resize it if i want to. who the hell are you to tell me not to resize it -_-



That is the customer. The real question is who the hell are you to make such a comment like that



frajosg said:


> You guys are so slow -_-





Saito said:


> Looks like you had worked on them before posting to seem fast





Nae'blis said:


> frajosg & Saito, if you are going to do a request, indicate so *before* you post the finished product.



A situation like this shouldnt even be an issue. I thought it was clear months ago that you should always call the request your going to do before you actually do it.


----------



## fraj (Sep 19, 2008)

Tousen said:


> That is the customer. The real question is who the hell are you to make such a comment like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tousen I was kidding with the customer. Just a joke lol. Dont take it too seriously. And yes this situation will never happen again. It has been engraved into my head never to do this again.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 19, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> [/SPOILER]



thanks alot Nightmare 

sadly something is wrong with my rep and i can't give any to anyone 

i really dont kno y but ill rep u as soon as i can and creds to you


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 19, 2008)

_aight don't stress it 

just get it to me whenever ya can  
_


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 20, 2008)

Keep Genome and the Stone thing he's standing on, trans background

Sig and avy please


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Sep 20, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Kuchiki Rukia:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...


NIce thankies!!


----------



## ZackFaire (Sep 20, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Raiden:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...



Thank                                         you


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 20, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's perfect, thank you very much. XD


----------



## Aina (Sep 20, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Sankyuu`!


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 20, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please <3


----------



## fraj (Sep 20, 2008)

I'll do Lord genomes and Gabz


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 20, 2008)

Set from:



trans sig and resize

and avy 150x150 trans of Toms head

plz thx


----------



## Saito (Sep 21, 2008)

I'll work on Ryuk's request.

*Ryuk:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Akainu (Sep 21, 2008)

Avatar:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Normal avatar size.


----------



## Saito (Sep 21, 2008)

Im on it Admiral Akainu.


*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## fraj (Sep 21, 2008)

I seriously dont know what to fucking remove in lord genomes request 0_0

Saito any idea ?


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 21, 2008)

Saito said:


> I'll work on Ryuk's request.
> 
> *Ryuk:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



thx                            .


----------



## Saito (Sep 21, 2008)

frajosg said:


> I seriously dont know what to fucking remove in lord genomes request 0_0
> 
> Saito any idea ?


I think its the parts I highlighted white.


He's standing on a rock tower thing, his cape is flowing in the wind.


----------



## fraj (Sep 21, 2008)

I forgot to lighten it and see its parts because I used the vector mask on it and nothing showed. Oh wait i know why I forgot to unlock it lol

*Gab* 
*Spoiler*: __ 








I am not allowed to remove the water mark gab according to the rules. Sorry


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 21, 2008)

frajosg said:


> I forgot to lighten it and see its parts because I used the vector mask on it and nothing showed. Oh wait i know why I forgot to unlock it lol
> 
> *Gab*
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I know, don't worry about it :3

Thanks <3


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 21, 2008)

Saito pretty much got it right on what to remove


----------



## Franky (Sep 21, 2008)

simple cut and resize

Cred|Rep|Hugs


----------



## ethereal (Sep 21, 2008)

Can I get a trans on this please?


----------



## Tousen (Sep 21, 2008)

Franky said:


> simple cut and resize
> 
> Cred|Rep|Hugs









ricochet said:


> Can I get a trans on this please?







And now im gone


----------



## Franky (Sep 21, 2008)

Tousen said:


> And now im gone



OMG THX!


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 22, 2008)

If someone could render this I would love them forever :3

*Spoiler*: _ThisThing_ 








render hitsugaya, dont include the line or text behind him, the texture [shadow] below him on the ground, thats up to whoever renders it if they wanna try to render that in as well. But im fine with either-
Also resize for appropiate sig size [meaning appropiate for a decent sized transparent]. No avi
thx in advance XD
Rep + Credit For whoever does it.


----------



## ethereal (Sep 22, 2008)

Tousen said:


> And now im gone



Thank you.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 22, 2008)

~Kyo~ said:


> If someone could render this I would love them forever :3
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ThisThing_
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 





*I believe this is what you wanted..sorry about the hair..it was kinda difficult*


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 22, 2008)

set plox

avy- 150x150 trans of his head
sig- trans, just take out the logo and resize plz

thx


----------



## Tousen (Sep 22, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> set plox
> 
> avy- 150x150 trans of his head
> sig- trans, just take out the logo and resize plz
> ...





*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_


----------



## TrueSalvation (Sep 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Could I get two resized versions? one with 400x400 and one with 500x500. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 22, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pick Up_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hair looks fine :3 awesome thanks! reps for you =O


----------



## Tousen (Sep 22, 2008)

TrueSalvation said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _PICK UP_ 




*400X400*


*500X500*


----------



## TrueSalvation (Sep 22, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _PICK UP_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot man. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Gig (Sep 22, 2008)

Could have these to made transparent please 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Thanks you


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 22, 2008)

_i got gig  _


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Gig_


----------



## Gig (Sep 22, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gig_



Awesome job thanks


----------



## Cindy (Sep 22, 2008)

Sig: Transparency, no resize. (Please remove the yellow speech bubbles and the text) But feel free to crop it once the text is removed.

Avatar: Shino's face and little hands, Hinata and Kiba edited out, transparent. 150x150

Will rep and cred. <3


----------



## Countach (Sep 22, 2008)

Countach said:


> ..................



anyone gona do mine? i requested like 6 days ago


----------



## Tousen (Sep 22, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Sig: Transparency, no resize. (Please remove the yellow speech bubbles and the text) But feel free to crop it once the text is removed.
> 
> Avatar: Shino's face and little hands, Hinata and Kiba edited out, transparent. 150x150
> 
> Will rep and cred. <3




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 











Countach said:


> anyone gona do mine? i requested like 6 days ago



*Spoiler*: __ 





*gifs arent my cup of tea..you might want to ask B.W to take a crack at it*


----------



## Cindy (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you very much, Tousen. <3


----------



## fraj (Sep 23, 2008)

Tousen is on fire. I remember the last time he was on fire. He would'nt let me or BW take any request. Too quick Mr. Tousen


----------



## Tousen (Sep 23, 2008)

Franky said:


> OMG THX!





ricochet said:


> Thank you.





~Kyo~ said:


> Hair looks fine :3 awesome thanks! reps for you =O





TrueSalvation said:


> Thanks a lot man. Really appreciate it.





Cindy said:


> Thank you very much, Tousen. <3



I pretty much do it for the responses I get but i am done for now


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 23, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please :3


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 23, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please :3



okay               .


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 23, 2008)

*gabzilla*



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 23, 2008)

It's perfect <3 Thank you!


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 23, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pick Up_



thx, rep + cred, also awesome border .


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 23, 2008)

*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Extra: Solid black border line

*Sig*
Size: Any
Extra: Without the Jap. words

Thank you.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 23, 2008)

Link removed

Only make avy.
No border
Size 150x150 (you can change it if it get scrunched)


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 23, 2008)

please remember to disable signatures when posting.


----------



## fraj (Sep 24, 2008)

Tara and Niko mine

*Tara* 
*Spoiler*: __ 









*Niko Bellic* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2008)

Just sig, no need to resize. Thanks


----------



## Mori (Sep 24, 2008)

Just transparency for a sig:



Thank you.


----------



## fraj (Sep 24, 2008)

Eddy said:


> Just sig, no need to resize. Thanks



​
*Mori* ​


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 24, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Keep Genome and the Stone thing he's standing on, trans background
> 
> Sig and avy please


reposting (though im pretty sure somone picked it up)


----------



## fraj (Sep 24, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> reposting (though im pretty sure somone picked it up)



its already been done. Look around man. And turn the damn sig off.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry bout the sig just woke  up >.>

and do you mean that thing Saito did? He just highlighted most of the parts that needed to be transed, plus it lacks an avy


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 24, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Tara and Niko mine
> 
> *Tara*
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you for the set *rep*


----------



## Kamina (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 24, 2008)

Can someone make this transparent for me? Thanks.

[LonE]​_Various​_Artists​_-​_SPECIAL​_A-CLASS​_Character​_Song​_Collection​_[w​_scans]​_(FLAC).rar


----------



## Mori (Sep 25, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Mori* ​



Fantastic! Thanks frajosg.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 25, 2008)

Avatar. No Border. Transparent. Thanks.


----------



## Y (Sep 25, 2008)

Same size and transparency please. Thank-you lovely peoplz

-imperator


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 26, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please.


----------



## Tunafish (Sep 26, 2008)

Can you get rid of the white in the background, so it's only the circle? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Saito (Sep 26, 2008)

*Lord Genome:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 












*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 












Im on it Kamina.


----------



## Saito (Sep 26, 2008)

*Kamina:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Saito (Sep 26, 2008)

Im sorry chaosakita, but your request is too complicated (The Hair), so Im unable to do it. I'll leave it to somebody else in this shop who may be able to do it.

*Rockst☆r Sin:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







*imperator9319117:*Im working on gabzillas request now.


----------



## Y (Sep 26, 2008)

^Thank you much

-imperator


----------



## Saito (Sep 27, 2008)

No problem imperator.

*gabzilla:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 














*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 














*Pharos:*


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 27, 2008)

Saito said:


> No problem imperator.
> 
> *gabzilla:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 27, 2008)

trans please ^^



i just want deidara


----------



## fraj (Sep 27, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> trans please ^^
> 
> 
> 
> i just want deidara



Me taking this

​


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 27, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Me taking this
> 
> ​


thanks this will make for a great sig ^^


----------



## Tunafish (Sep 27, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Pharos:*



Thank you!


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2008)

chaosakita said:


> Can someone make this transparent for me? Thanks.



I'm also unable to do this request satisfactorily.


----------



## ethereal (Sep 27, 2008)

Can I get a trans on this please?


----------



## fraj (Sep 27, 2008)

ricochet said:


> Can I get a trans on this please?



i do it................

​


----------



## ethereal (Sep 27, 2008)

frajosg said:


> i do it................
> 
> ​



You're amazing. Thank you. <3


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 27, 2008)

Avy request. (Not Transparent)

Size: 150x150
Boarder: Thin black
It's the guy all the way at the bottom left. (Joseph Joestar)


Rep as your reward.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 27, 2008)

chaosakita said:


> Can someone make this transparent for me? Thanks.
> 
> MediaFire



Yea so i almost broke my mouse try to make this request. I dont think anyone here can do it...there is like no background to this picture sorry


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi, can I have this made into a transparent sig?

Without the Asuma FC and just him in there.
Thanks.


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 27, 2008)

Tousen said:


> Yea so i almost broke my mouse try to make this request. I dont think anyone here can do it...there is like no background to this picture sorry



Ok then; I see.


----------



## fraj (Sep 28, 2008)

Ill do grimjows and mishudos request and ill also try the request that everyone wasnt able to do and ill post my outcome. lets do this team fraj.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Sep 28, 2008)

pic:


size:150 by 220 pixels it can be a bit larger.
white or black border.
whtever looks good. 
will rep as a reward.
thanxs guys.


----------



## Kek (Sep 28, 2008)

Senior sig size. One with heart, one without. and trans senior avy of Chrona's (pink haired) face. :3


----------



## Saito (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll work on uchiha-clan and Kek's request now.


----------



## Saito (Sep 28, 2008)

*uchiha-clan:**Kek:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 




*Spoiler*: _With Heart_ 










*Spoiler*: _Without Heart_


----------



## Kek (Sep 28, 2008)

Saito said:


> *uchiha-clan:**Kek:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you sooo much! ~<3

damn, need to spread rep first


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 29, 2008)

Transparency for the sig (the girls, the couch and the Soul Eater logo), avy with Blair's (cat) face, please.


----------



## Saito (Sep 29, 2008)

No problem Kek 

I'll work on your request gabzilla.


----------



## Saito (Sep 29, 2008)

*gabzilla:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## fraj (Sep 30, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Avy request. (Not Transparent)
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Boarder: Thin black
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 










Mishudo said:


> Hi, can I have this made into a transparent sig?
> 
> Without the Asuma FC and just him in there.
> Thanks.



​


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 30, 2008)

Saito said:


> *gabzilla:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 30, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't want any effects with it frajosg.

Just wanted it as it is.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Sep 30, 2008)

Can someone nix the background on this, please? ^^ I'd like just the girls (all you can see is the back of Natsuki's head, but I want her in there anyways.. ).



Also, I'm thinking it needs to be resized. It's...big.

Thanks! <3


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 1, 2008)

Transparency request!


----------



## fraj (Oct 1, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> I didn't want any effects with it frajosg.
> 
> Just wanted it as it is.



I put effects on the second one -_-

It is as it is 

Ill take both the new requests.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Ill do grimjows and mishudos request and ill *also try the request that everyone wasnt able to do* and ill post my outcome. lets do this team fraj.



What ever happen to this one?


----------



## Chee (Oct 1, 2008)

Just the white background please.


----------



## fraj (Oct 1, 2008)

Christ_On_A_2x4 said:


> Can someone nix the background on this, please? ^^ I'd like just the girls (all you can see is the back of Natsuki's head, but I want her in there anyways.. ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​
Ill do chee's and the other one too



Skeets said:


> Transparency request!



​


Chee said:


> Just the white background please.



​
Omg tousen that request is so hard -_-
It looks so weird lol


----------



## Starrk (Oct 1, 2008)

My sig, could you take the white background out, but leave the stuff that goes out of the panel?


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 1, 2008)

Could you make the white background transparent? :amazed


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2008)

You Both Can Turn Your Sigs Off Now 




Stark said:


> My sig, could you take the white background out, but leave the stuff that goes out of the panel?




*Spoiler*: _PICK UP_ 





*Let me know if you need me to shave that extra part*






zigzag101 said:


> Could you make the white background transparent? :amazed


----------



## ZackFaire (Oct 1, 2008)

can get a avy made from this avatar 150x150 doted border



thanks rep and credit


----------



## ethereal (Oct 1, 2008)

Can I get a trans on this please? :3


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 1, 2008)

okay light


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2008)

ricochet said:


> Can I get a trans on this please? :3


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 1, 2008)

*Light*



tousen, no, I just wanted to see if I could make dotted borders. You can take that one.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 1, 2008)

I need a new set the mods they deleted my sig for being to big and i cant find my old pic so i have to get a new set 
I need it transperant and basically just the guy
and can you have it Say *Zolf J Kimblee* *The Fuck You Alchemist*
add any effects if you want


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> I need a new set the mods they deleted my sig for being to big and i cant find my old pic so i have to get a new set
> I need it transperant and basically just the guy
> and can you have it Say *Zolf J Kimblee* *The Fuck You Alchemist*
> add any effects if you want




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 




*i hope you dont mind i did it this way. i think the manga looking approach would look better then just putting that anywhere..let me know if you want it to look different..and sorry im not good at adding effects*


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 1, 2008)

It's awesome tousen


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh, thank you.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 1, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pick Up_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What ddo you mean manga looking approach???


----------



## ZackFaire (Oct 1, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Light*
> 
> 
> 
> tousen, no, I just wanted to see if I could make dotted borders. You can take that one.



thank you Nae'blis


----------



## Aina (Oct 2, 2008)

Transparency the background. Resize to maximum senior sig size. <3

Senior avi around Aina's face with a thin blue border. Add 'iCopy' somewhere on it.


Reps and possible credit.(If I can, cause mah 1k is used up~)


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 2, 2008)

Light said:


> thank you Nae'blis


you requested a senior sized avatar even though you are limited to 125*125 pixels. It automatically resized and lost its transparency.


----------



## fraj (Oct 2, 2008)

iCopy said:


> Transparency the background. Resize to maximum senior sig size. <3
> 
> Senior avi around Aina's face with a thin blue border. Add 'iCopy' somewhere on it.
> 
> ...



​


----------



## TrueSalvation (Oct 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Could I just get the Gundam alone without the background. Size is fine, but if you could make it better it be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fraj (Oct 2, 2008)

TrueSalvation said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill do this too Xd

​


----------



## TrueSalvation (Oct 2, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Ill do this too Xd
> 
> ​



Thank you!


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 2, 2008)

frajosg said:


> ​



thanks fraj


----------



## Akainu (Oct 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Avatar
Normal size


----------



## Aina (Oct 2, 2008)

frajosg said:


> ​



Thanks~


----------



## Cindy (Oct 3, 2008)

Transparent background. Include the artist's signature/dust on the bottom, please. Resize for appropriate signature. =]

Avatar: Maka's face, transparent bg

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tousen (Oct 4, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_


----------



## mootz (Oct 4, 2008)

transparency and resize 

thanks in advance


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 4, 2008)

Just the five on the far right (ignore the two girls in the very back)
I only want Mikuru, Haruhi, Itsuki, Kyon and Yuki


----------



## TrueSalvation (Oct 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Just the Gundam and resized to best fit. Thank you.


----------



## Saito (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll work on Cindy's and mootz's requests.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 4, 2008)

Could I have a set out of this picture with a sig and avatar (150x150)



Thank you.


----------



## Saito (Oct 4, 2008)

*Cindy:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 











*mootz:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







I'll work on Hisagi's request.


----------



## Saito (Oct 4, 2008)

*Hisagi:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 









*TrueSalvation:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## bloosom.queen (Oct 5, 2008)

can anyone Transparent background on this and put my name on the bottom in French Script MT with the color pink, much obliged.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 5, 2008)

Could I have this Transparentized and resized please?


----------



## TrueSalvation (Oct 5, 2008)

Saito said:


> *TrueSalvation:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Thank you greatly.


----------



## whamslam3 (Oct 5, 2008)

can u plz transparent this for me
Pic:

thnx


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 5, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig (just the girls), avy with the boobs faces. Thanks!


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 5, 2008)

Tara said:


> Could I have a set out of this picture with a sig and avatar (150x150)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


_ill do this one _


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Tara_


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 5, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tara_



Thank you Nightmare! *rep*


----------



## Saito (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll work on bloosom.queen's and Uzumaki♥'s requests.


----------



## Saito (Oct 6, 2008)

*bloosom.queen:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







*Uzumaki♥:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 6, 2008)

Trans set plox


----------



## bloosom.queen (Oct 6, 2008)

Saito said:


> *bloosom.queen:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



thank you saito, much love


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 6, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Hisagi:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Saito, rep coming your way first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 7, 2008)

Avy request. No effects please.

Size: 150x150
Boarder: Thin Black



Rep and credit. Thanks


----------



## Cindy (Oct 7, 2008)

Avatar and sig, please.



Transparent and sig-size-appropriate.
Avatar, 150x150 of the duck, no border. 

Rep and credit (unless I have to spread rep, then it might take a few days to re-rep). Thanks.<3


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you Saito! Rep for you


----------



## Saito (Oct 7, 2008)

No problem guys 

I'll work on whamslam3's and gabzilla's request.


----------



## Saito (Oct 7, 2008)

*whamslam3:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







*gabzilla:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 7, 2008)

Saito said:


> *whamslam3:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you <3


----------



## Saito (Oct 7, 2008)

No problem gabzilla :3

*Ryuk:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 









*Grimmjow:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 











*Cindy:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Cindy (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you, Saito, but I requested no border on the avatar. x___x *feels bad*


----------



## Saito (Oct 7, 2008)

lol. I noticed it after I posted, I recently edited it and replaced the ava :3


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 7, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *Grimmjow:*



My bad I didn't want it transparent. I thought no effect meant no transparent.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks! Once I spread rep I'll give you some more. =)


----------



## Saito (Oct 7, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> My bad I didn't want it transparent. I thought no effect meant no transparent.


I'll do them again in a sec then.


Cindy said:


> Thanks! Once I spread rep I'll give you some more. =)


awesome


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks        man.


----------



## Saito (Oct 7, 2008)

*Grimmjow:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 7, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Grimmjow:*



Thanks, I really appreciate it.


----------



## whamslam3 (Oct 7, 2008)

thnx so much u do great transparent work rly clean


----------



## Gecka (Oct 8, 2008)

Transparency the boy and girl and 500X550 size please

I'll +rep and cred


----------



## Connie (Oct 8, 2008)

Just a small image.


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 8, 2008)

Can someone pls make this transparent? I used cheap MS Paint to imitate the effect. lol


----------



## Akainu (Oct 8, 2008)

Can you please just make everything around him transparent? 

​ 
Thank you, +++ reps.​


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 8, 2008)

Thx Saito             .


----------



## Chee (Oct 8, 2008)

Pretty much everything outside of the circle (everything in black). And please resize it within signature limits? Ktnxbai. pek


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 8, 2008)

Gecka said:


> Transparency the boy and girl and 500X550 size please
> 
> I'll +rep and cred


_could you perhaps be more specific on the panel ... im not familiar with the characters and am really confused which part of the girl is the girl and what part isn't  _


Connie said:


> Just a small image.


_gimme like 5 minutes  _


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Nightmare (Oct 8, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> Can someone pls make this transparent? I used cheap MS Paint to imitate the effect. lol


_lolz i got time finally ... ill fix this up for ya  _


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 8, 2008)

i had no idea if you wanted the gray-white between the black lines removed so i just left em there cuz the looked good


----------



## Gecka (Oct 8, 2008)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> _could you perhaps be more specific on the panel ... im not familiar with the characters and am really confused which part of the girl is the girl and what part isn't  _



The girl who is hugging the boy. I want that.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 8, 2008)

okay Admiral Akainu


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 8, 2008)

*Admiral Akainu*


----------



## Akainu (Oct 8, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Admiral Akainu*


 
Freaking amazing. That is badass Nae'blis. Rep for this.

Thank you.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 8, 2008)

Gecka said:


> The girl who is hugging the boy. I want that.


_well yes of course ... but i mean ... i can't tell where her ass or cape is ??? 
and if those gray patches in her are part of the outfit or just the background  
_


----------



## Gecka (Oct 8, 2008)

Never mind. It's obviously too complicated of a picture for you to transparency.



Just do this. Max size for senior sig. (500X550)


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 9, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> i had no idea if you wanted the gray-white between the black lines removed so i just left em there cuz the looked good



Awesome. Just the way I want. *Reps*


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 9, 2008)

Gecka said:


> Never mind. It's obviously too complicated of a picture for you to transparency.
> 
> 
> 
> Just do this. Max size for senior sig. (500X550)


_ya i just woke up so gimme a lil time ... i needs to shower and get some food _


----------



## Kek (Oct 9, 2008)

trans and resize to senior sig. Oh, and could you put 

"Fuck You 
Bitches" 

in bold letters in the empty space to the right of his arm? Or would I need to go to a different shop to request that?


----------



## Tousen (Oct 9, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> My bad I didn't want it transparent. I thought no effect meant no transparent.



how exactly do you come to a transparent shop and make a request and not want it transparent..if you want a simple avatar or a sig please take it somewhere else..this is a transparent shop were we do transparencies.


----------



## Chee (Oct 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> Pretty much everything outside of the circle (everything in black). And please resize it within signature limits? Ktnxbai. pek



I got skipped.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 9, 2008)

Chee said:


> I got skipped.




You weren't skipped
Someone will handle your request when they have time to do so
If your request isn't completed in 5 days, only THEN can you re-post it
Please be patient


----------



## Cindy (Oct 9, 2008)

Transparent, no border, no resize.

Will rep and cred. (If it's Saito, the rep will have to wait so I can spread more... again. xD )

Thanks in advance <3


----------



## Undead (Oct 9, 2008)

Please make this transparent in this size and a 125 x 125 size please? ^^


----------



## ?verity (Oct 9, 2008)

Can someone please trans my avy? Thanks rep and cred


----------



## Dogma (Oct 10, 2008)

lol.



It's a big stock so I'd not rip the bitch open too many times.

Senior size, black bordered ava of the chick, and a trans of her and the sword.

 The other misc. graphics around her are optional because it's tough to get it all into a pic.

Thanks.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 10, 2008)

*Kek*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Chee*


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Cindy *



*iAsuma *


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Remove your sig.*



*Konan_sama *


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Dogma*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Gecka (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks mang


----------



## Dogma (Oct 10, 2008)

Good stuff bear                  .


----------



## Kek (Oct 10, 2008)

Thankies  .


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 10, 2008)

*please remember to disable sigs when posting*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 10, 2008)

Please transparent.

150x150 (add extra space if you have to)

no borders.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 11, 2008)

For my Sig


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 11, 2008)

Jigga Jigga.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Niko Bellic*

*Spoiler*: __ 












*^Vegeta^Two^*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 11, 2008)

Your a good man Bear Walken


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 11, 2008)

Request please.


If you could cut out the 6th Jinchuuriki (The guy blowing the bubbles.)

Thank you.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 11, 2008)

*zigzag101*


----------



## Adachi (Oct 11, 2008)

Can I please get this picture transparent? Please just leave the two faces, and leave the kanji too.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooops, sorry, I forgot to disable my sig.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 12, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Niko Bellic*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


rep and cred


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 12, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *zigzag101*



Thank you for the picture.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi could I have this done please? Just the two boys and smallened.



Thank you <3


----------



## milkshakes (Oct 12, 2008)

trans and if possible can u give me various sizes if u can i want it to be in the original size, sig limits, and the size which looks best and some other sizes if possible


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 13, 2008)

Request!

Would like to have the bottom of it outlined in the same color as the hand.


----------



## Heran (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's an easy one fo yo, Its a sprite I made way back.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 13, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig. Avy with Morrigan's face. Thank you 

*avoids kunais*


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not doing the request now, but who is Morrigan gabz?


----------



## Tousen (Oct 13, 2008)

Spanner said:


> Can I please get this picture transparent? Please just leave the two faces, and leave the kanji too.







Uzumaki♥ said:


> Hi could I have this done please? Just the two boys and smallened.
> 
> Thank you <3







Uchiha Sasuke said:


> trans and if possible can u give me various sizes if u can i want it to be in the original size, sig limits, and the size which looks best and some other sizes if possible



*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 





Well since the sig is already under 500 i really couldnt give you too many options so 1 is the orginal size and the other one is 400x something

Org)


400)








Skeets said:


> Request!
> 
> Would like to have the bottom of it outlined in the same color as the hand.




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 





Im not really sure wat you meant by having the bottom of it outlined?






Heran said:


> Here's an easy one fo yo, Its a sprite I made way back.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 13, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> I'm not doing the request now, but who is Morrigan gabz?



You don't know? I must spam your pm box with hawt Morrigan pics nao. It's the hot lady with green hair.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 14, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig. Avy with Morrigan's face. Thank you
> 
> *avoids kunais*



I guess I'll do this one then.


----------



## Undead (Oct 15, 2008)

Please make this background transparents? pek
I will rep.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 15, 2008)

iAsuma said:


> Please make this background transparents? pek
> I will rep.




*Spoiler*: _Pick UP_


----------



## Koi (Oct 17, 2008)

First request ever.  Hope I'm doin it rite. D:

Anyway--

Could you just make this transparent?


And this one too, please?  For an avatar?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tousen (Oct 17, 2008)

Koi said:


> First request ever.  Hope I'm doin it rite. D:
> 
> Anyway--
> 
> ...



welcome to the TTRS 


*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 








*Please Stop By Again *


----------



## Koi (Oct 17, 2008)

Fantastic!  Thank you so much!


----------



## ?verity (Oct 18, 2008)

Just cut out the blue background and make it a little smaller widthwise please. Thanks


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 18, 2008)

*gabzilla*

sorry it took a while, was rather complex to do.



*Spoiler*: __ 









if you want the ground removed, just pm and I'll do it asap


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 18, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *gabzilla*
> 
> sorry it took a while, was rather complex to do.
> 
> ...



It looks perfect pek Thank you.


----------



## Louchan (Oct 18, 2008)

I would like a transparent version of this picture, please.

Remove the background as well as the _"happy halloween"_ text.
I only want Konan, Pein and the candy/pumpkins with them. _(In other words, everything surrounded by white.)_
Oh, and no resizing, please.
Thanks.


----------



## Akainu (Oct 18, 2008)

Can you make everything around Kratos transparent?
Keep at it's original size.

++ rep. Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 19, 2008)

Could I have this done please  

*Spoiler*: __ 








And can you make an Ava around Souls Face? Thank you


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 19, 2008)

*Konan_sama*



*Louchan*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Admiral Akainu*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Uzumaki*

*Spoiler*: __ 







Which one is Soul ?


----------



## ?verity (Oct 19, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Konan_sama*



Thanks Bear. I need to spread some rep -_-


----------



## Akainu (Oct 20, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Admiral Akainu*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
Badass job.


----------



## Louchan (Oct 20, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Louchan*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


It's perfect.
pek
Thank you so much!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 20, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Uzumaki*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank you 

Oops sorry about that  Ignore the Soul thing


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 20, 2008)

trans please ^^


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 20, 2008)

Trans, and signature size, Thank you.


----------



## Chillax (Oct 20, 2008)

trans request
sig (original size) and ava - both with borders, please

thank you <3
double reps and credits


----------



## Connie (Oct 21, 2008)

Transperancy and resizing


----------



## Loki (Oct 21, 2008)

Tousen this transparent plox, only the cat shou show..tnx


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 21, 2008)

Transparency for the sig (only the girls), avy Hinata's face.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 21, 2008)

Set of 

trans + resize for the sig
trans 150x150 avy of Gogeta's head . thx .


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 21, 2008)

*Reincarnation *


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Ema Skye*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Connie*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Loki*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*gabzilla *


*Spoiler*: __ 












*Ryuk *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 22, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Reincarnation *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you :3


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Reincarnation *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you *rep*


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 22, 2008)

*please remember to disable sigs when posting a request in this thread*. ~staff


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you            .


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 23, 2008)

Trans set



Resize for the sig.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 23, 2008)

Can you flip it to where she's facing the right instead of the left.
And also get rid of the background and only leave Kallen and the cat/resize as well.
Ava surrounding her face that's 150 x 150 please.


----------



## Serp (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok heres a simply background removal. 

314 x 400 plz 

and if possible a 150 x 150 Avy.


----------



## Kek (Oct 23, 2008)

Trans/resize please of Crona and the text "trick or treat". also, could you have a black/orange border around the text? Or what ever you think is best. 

and 150x150 avy of her face


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 23, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig (the girl, the water and the seal), avy with her face, please.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 23, 2008)

Takumi I'll do yours.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 23, 2008)

*Takumi*


*Spoiler*: __ 







I got a bunch of awkward questions and uncomfortable stares when doing this in my room.


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 23, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Takumi*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesome,thank you.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 24, 2008)

Resize for sig appropriateness, transparent background.

Avatar of hand by the crotch face. Border optional. Whatever looks best. =D

Thanks in advance. Will rep and cred <3


----------



## thebigfanofnaruto (Oct 25, 2008)

awesome!!!


----------



## thebigfanofnaruto (Oct 25, 2008)

PLEASE MAKE ME ONE!!


What I want left on the pic should say:



Pain without love
Pain I can,t enough
Pain I like it rough
cuz I'd rather feel
Pain than nothing at all

Size:enough size to put the words on it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 25, 2008)

*Revy* 


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Serp *


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Kek *


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Gabzilla* 


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Cindy*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kek (Oct 26, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Kek *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you! If I wanted an orange border around the avy, would I have to wait afew days to request it?


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 26, 2008)

Kek said:


> Thank you! If I wanted an orange border around the avy, would I have to wait afew days to request it?



Naw dude .....


----------



## Kek (Oct 26, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Naw dude .....



You're the best,


----------



## Guts (Oct 27, 2008)

Can i get a set of ~

Resize for zeh forums and 150x150 ava please :3


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 27, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Gabzilla*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you pek


----------



## Tousen (Oct 27, 2008)

so who still works here?


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 27, 2008)

_im mad busy with school  

but ill still try to do some requests _


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 27, 2008)

thebigfanofnaruto said:


> PLEASE MAKE ME ONE!!
> 
> 
> What I want left on the pic should say:
> ...


_we can't do that cuz its not a transparent request _


----------



## Tousen (Oct 27, 2008)

no its cool guys i was just looking at the list and see who still works here and who doesnt


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 27, 2008)

Only transparent the panda at the bottom.

Resize to 150x150 with no border.

Reps to anyone who does this.


----------



## mootz (Oct 28, 2008)

resize and trans with the apple too please

thanks much


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 28, 2008)

Wakey wakey.


----------



## fraj (Oct 28, 2008)

Ill  the requests

Guts - 
*Spoiler*: __ 









Ballistik/niko - 

mootz -


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, I would rep but you seemed to be in a rep tangle.


----------



## Guts (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks alot frajosg!


----------



## Camille (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd like the grey background and the DVD logo to be gone, thanks.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd like to request a transparency of the drunk guy in the middle.

*Size:* 310 x 490

Thanks in advance


----------



## fraj (Oct 29, 2008)

Ill take care of it

Kagura - 

Afro TB -


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 29, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Ill take care of it
> 
> Kagura -
> 
> Afro TB -


Thanks man.


----------



## Camille (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you tons, frajosg


----------



## bloosom.queen (Oct 29, 2008)

Can someone Transparent this sig, and put my name at the bottom of it with  Milano LET in purple


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 29, 2008)

Can you make the GANTZ text at the top transparent and make it sig size.

Reps for any who does it.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 29, 2008)

Transparency for the sig, avy with her face, please :3


----------



## fraj (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll take care of them when I get back from uni XD

And ballistik turn your sig off please.

blosson.queen - 

gab girl  - 
*Spoiler*: __ 









ballistik i have already done your sig but i wont be posting until you turn your sig off.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 30, 2008)

Sig is turned off.


----------



## fraj (Oct 30, 2008)

Here you are ball.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 30, 2008)

frajosg said:


> gab girl  -
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, baby 

You are rep sealed? D:


----------



## fraj (Oct 30, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Thank you, baby
> 
> You are rep sealed? D:



yeah -_-

but it doesnt stop me from making sets 

coz i am FRAJOSG!!!

so how are you gab girl ?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello, I would like to have this picture resized, cleaned etc.



Could you possible Resize this within Senior Boundries(550x500), Remove the text around and if you feel like you need to do anything else with it, go ahead.

EDIT: Btw, can you also remove the blue background surrounding the image?


----------



## bloosom.queen (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you Fraj


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 30, 2008)

frajosg said:


> yeah -_-
> 
> but it doesnt stop me from making sets
> 
> ...



I'm doing fine 

So, you are rep sealed. For how long?


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 30, 2008)

Vae said:


> Hello, I would like to have this picture resized, cleaned etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got you.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 30, 2008)

Request. Can I have a set out of this with the avatar 150x150 on the girl on the left and a resize for the set. Thank you.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 30, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> I got you.



Thanks, I'll rep you when my repseal goes away(in 1 month)


----------



## Cero (Nov 1, 2008)

! :]


----------



## Nejisuke (Nov 1, 2008)

Can you please make that trans:

*Bath Time
(it isnt trans, it only have a white bg)*


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 1, 2008)

Ema Skye said:


> Request. Can I have a set out of this with the avatar 150x150 on the girl on the left and a resize for the set. Thank you.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Akainu (Nov 1, 2008)

Here ya go. 



Rep. ​


----------



## fraj (Nov 1, 2008)

Cero said:


> ! :]



Ill try this although I wont promise you best quality



Nejisuke - 

akainu -


----------



## Slayz (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## fraj (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Nejisuke (Nov 1, 2008)

Tnx frajosg, +rep


----------



## Slayz (Nov 1, 2008)

Reps will be in order once you get unrepsealed


----------



## Cero (Nov 1, 2008)

Definitely owe you reps friend :]


----------



## Tousen (Nov 1, 2008)

Sigs people Sigs 


Thank You

Management


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 2, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you Bear Walken  *rep*


----------



## Kakashi666 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi, Can I get this made transparent please:



Thanks in advance!


----------



## fraj (Nov 2, 2008)

Kakashi666 said:


> Hi, Can I get this made transparent please:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kakashi666 (Nov 2, 2008)

Awesome!!! Thank you


----------



## Nejisuke (Nov 2, 2008)

Can you please make tht trans:

(with the green flame plese )


----------



## Kek (Nov 2, 2008)

trans set please. For the sig, could I have one the same size, and one bigger?


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 3, 2008)

Quick trans request


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 4, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig (just the girl), avy with her face, please. :3


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 4, 2008)

*Nejisuke* 



*Kek *

*Spoiler*: __ 












*Takumi*


----------



## Nejisuke (Nov 4, 2008)

Thx in advnce =)
EDIT: Oh sry, i forgott to turn my sig off : (


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 4, 2008)

I still see a sig.


----------



## Kek (Nov 4, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Kek *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks!


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 4, 2008)

Set



Avy - 150x150, trans of his head 

Sig - re-size trans

thx


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 4, 2008)

can i get a trans please ^^


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 5, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Takumi*



Thanks Bear Walken!


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 5, 2008)

avatar-150x150
sig- 400 height
border- i don't care


----------



## Sharada (Nov 5, 2008)

Both avy and sig.
Stock 
Mitsuru (The girl) only.
125x125 for the avatar and a regular size for the sig.
Any border.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 5, 2008)

Could you make this transparent; also resize it down so it could fit my signature? 
Thank you.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 5, 2008)

*Gabzilla *


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Ryuk *


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Reincarnation*



*Hisagi *

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Sharada *


*Spoiler*: __ 









*ZigZag *


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 6, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *ZigZag *



Thank you.


----------



## Louchan (Nov 6, 2008)

Transparency, please.


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 6, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Ryuk *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It won't upload, can you make it PNG for it to work plz ?


----------



## fraj (Nov 6, 2008)

Louchan said:


> Transparency, please.



​


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 6, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Gabzilla *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you <3


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 7, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> It won't upload, can you make it PNG for it to work plz ?



That's the thing about tinypic. They convert your shit into jpg. 

Here ya' go ....

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey can I have a *not* transparent avy.

Boarder: *Thin Black*
Size: 150x150

Link removed

Rep as your reward.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that this is already a transparency but can someone separate the Deidara from everything else and make the Deidara into an avatar for me?

I'll rep whoever does it.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## fraj (Nov 7, 2008)

Ill take care of both 
*
Grimmjow - 

KY - *


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 7, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Ill take care of both
> *
> Grimmjow - *


*

Good stuff thanks.*


----------



## Vanity (Nov 7, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Ill take care of both
> *
> Grimmjow -
> 
> KY - *



Thanks so much!

Damn though, I can't rep you for it because you are sealed.


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 7, 2008)

just itachi thanks


----------



## Kamden (Nov 7, 2008)

Would you be able to make the background of this photo of my dog transparent?



Thank you for this service!


----------



## Saito (Nov 7, 2008)

*Reincarnation:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Saito (Nov 7, 2008)

*Kamden:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




That's the best that I can do. Hope you like it


----------



## Kamden (Nov 7, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Kamden:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!   It's great!


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Austeria (Nov 8, 2008)

Transparency please:


----------



## Nejisuke (Nov 8, 2008)

please make that trans:
Link removed
JUST THE LUIGI


----------



## Dogma (Nov 9, 2008)

Looking for a quick Senior bordered ava and a trans Sig out of this. It's a big stock, but a pretty straightforward.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 9, 2008)

Transparent (remove the shadow, the logo, and "With special guests, The Clicks" as well as the dates on the bottom.. cover it with black. Keep "Tattooed Boy" on there as well as the border)

Icon of Nina (the girl with the red eyeshadow), 150x150.

Will rep and cred. <3


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 9, 2008)

*Austeria *

*Spoiler*: __ 






On a darker background. The stream & orb should be visible.




*Nejisuke *

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Dogma* 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cipher (Nov 9, 2008)

Transparency:

Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 








Size: 500 pixels wide, keep a proportional height
Description: Just cut out the characters and the red letters (Italian, Japanese, and the little bars above and below.  Basically, no black background and no white words) and shrink the image.  Luckily, there's nothing that you need to cut out between any of the characters.  Rep and credit will be given, of course.


----------



## Austeria (Nov 9, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Austeria *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 10, 2008)

Request:



*Avatar*
Size:150x150
Extra: Any border and avatar on the girl

*Sig*
Size: Any
Extra: Any borders

Thank you


----------



## Sharada (Nov 11, 2008)

Stock
Both avy and sig
No background 
Resize to fite signature rules


Thanks in advance


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 11, 2008)

This one please.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2008)

Make a transparent set out of the following set please. You can make the avy whatever you like. 

And please don't include the DA watermark .


----------



## Akainu (Nov 11, 2008)

frajosg said:


> akainu -


 
Thank you.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 11, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Make a transparent set out of the following set please. You can make the avy whatever you like.
> 
> And please don't include the DA watermark .



The Biggest Battle Ever Part 2


----------



## Saito (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll work on Cindy's and Cipher's requests.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 11, 2008)

*Cindy*


*Spoiler*: __ 











4th pic is obviously with a new legible text. The original somewhat lost it during the downsize.





*Cipher*


*Spoiler*: __ 









EDIT:

My bad Saito. I swear when I started working on them I did not see your post.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 11, 2008)

Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Saito (Nov 11, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Cindy*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


lol. It's alright.
Im gonna start Ema Skye's request then.


Tousen said:


> Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 11, 2008)

Saito said:


> lol. It's alright.
> Im gonna start Ema Skye's request then.



Cool. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



For a moment there I thought that I might have to choke a bitch up in here.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 11, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with his face, please ;D


----------



## Saito (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ema Skye:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 












Bear Walken said:


> Cool.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Cindy (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks once again, Bear Walken. I need to spread some rep, so give me a day or two. <3


----------



## Cipher (Nov 12, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Cindy*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's great!  Thanks!


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 12, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Stock
> Both avy and sig
> No background
> Resize to fite signature rules
> ...



this links to 4chan. 

please save the file on your computer, then upload it to either tinypic.com or photobucket.com/imageshack.com.


----------



## Sharada (Nov 12, 2008)

Oops 

Here:


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 12, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Oops
> 
> Here:



Okay. I'll do it then.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 12, 2008)

Just a Quick Announcement. This place will be closed for Thanksgiving and maybe the day after so make your request now


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 12, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Ema Skye:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Thank you Saito  *rep*


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 12, 2008)

*Sharada*:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 12, 2008)

Signature:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Size: 480 x 180


----------



## docterjoy (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd like to get this picture transparent please:


----------



## Sharada (Nov 13, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Sharada*:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you


----------



## Tousen (Nov 13, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> This one please.



Yea so I had this done but then I got drunk and turned my computer off..but I think i have it saved on my home computer so when i get home i will reupload it so everyone skip this one


----------



## Saito (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll work on gabzilla's request.

Not sure if Raiden still wants his transparencied since he already has a set the stock.


----------



## Saito (Nov 13, 2008)

*gabzilla:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 











*Bolt Crank:**docterjoy:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Saito said:


> *gabzilla:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Vanity (Nov 14, 2008)

I have another little Deidara avatar request.

The Deidara in this image, can it be made into a 150 x 150 transparent avatar for me?


*Spoiler*: __ 








Thank you. ^^ I will rep whoever does this for me!

I think all the others in that image would also make for really cute avatars but of course I only want the Deidara one. I'm sure that other people would be able to use the other characters if they wanted to though.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 14, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> This one please.


----------



## Killu (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd do it myself, but I suck ass with the quick selection tool. 

Also, if it wouldn't be too much trouble, I'd like an avatar made out of the black blob with the pink beanie on at the very top; body included. 

I promise mucho rep when I'm unsealed.


----------



## Slayz (Nov 14, 2008)

Transparency please


----------



## Tousen (Nov 14, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I have another little Deidara avatar request.
> 
> The Deidara in this image, can it be made into a 150 x 150 transparent avatar for me?
> 
> ...





Killuminati said:


> I'd do it myself, but I suck ass with the quick selection tool.
> 
> Also, if it wouldn't be too much trouble, I'd like an avatar made out of the black blob with the pink beanie on at the very top; body included.
> 
> I promise mucho rep when I'm unsealed.





Blackpretzel said:


> Transparency please



Since we have no clue were we are at. Lets just start with these three. If nobody does these by the time I get home I will take care of them


----------



## Creator (Nov 14, 2008)

Can i make a request here even though i cant rep the person who did the request for me?


----------



## Tousen (Nov 14, 2008)

yea sure we will just put it on your tab


----------



## Vanity (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey guys sorry but I'm going to cancel my request because my b/f actually ended up doing this one.

If someone already did it though and just hasn't posted it yet, I'll still rep you for it since you still did it.

But now you guys don't have to worry about my request anymore and will have more time to finish the other requests. ^^;


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 14, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Bolt Crank:*



Thank you.


----------



## Creator (Nov 14, 2008)

Tousen said:


> yea sure we will just put it on your tab



No clue what that means. 

But heres my request. 

Transparent Tsunade, everything else should be gone.

Transparent this.



I have two more after 24 hours.


----------



## fraj (Nov 14, 2008)

killuminati - 
*Spoiler*: __ 









Blackpretzel ( you cannot give me what you promised  ) -


----------



## Slayz (Nov 14, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Blackpretzel ( you cannot give me what you promised  ) -



Damn dude, I've been banned for a week and you're still repsealed?

Remind me to sex your cp twice


----------



## Killu (Nov 14, 2008)

frajosg said:


> killuminati -
> *Spoiler*: __



I love you and I promise reps.


----------



## docterjoy (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for both versions!


----------



## Bitch (Nov 14, 2008)

Could someone transparent this?  :3  I would like her body and the three Peins if possible (sig-able) and her face for an avatar.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi.

Please make a transparent set and avy out of the following stock


----------



## yukito (Nov 15, 2008)

Please make them transparent. I don't think I need a resize or anything.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 15, 2008)

Blackpretzel, I can see your signature . Disable signatures when posting in this thread.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 15, 2008)

Kid Icarus said:


> Could someone transparent this?  :3  I would like her body and the three Peins if possible (sig-able) and her face for an avatar.  Thanks in advance!



okay I'll do it


----------



## Bitch (Nov 15, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> okay I'll do it



Thanks.


----------



## Kushina (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi!  Coudl soemone please transparent Halibel and her Arrancar?  And make the second picture my avvie (her face only!).  ^.^


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 16, 2008)

Creator said:


> *No clue what that means. *
> 
> But heres my request.
> 
> ...



It means you play later when you can. 

And yah, I'll do yours. 

Here ya' go ...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Creator (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Soldier (Nov 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I request a set out of this:

The sig should be just the girl, all else trans'd
And an ava with a black border. Thanks!


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 16, 2008)

Request:



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Extra: Avatar only on the left one, any border

*Sig*
Size: Any
Extra: Transparency only on the one from the left, no borders

Thank you.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 16, 2008)

Can I get the bear and the hoops under him transparent from the rest?

Thanks in advance if so!


----------



## Dogma (Nov 17, 2008)

Can I get a Senior bordered ava, and a trans sig please.

ty


----------



## fraj (Nov 17, 2008)

*Raiden* - 
*Spoiler*: __ 









*azn_fan_gurl* - 

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Kushina* - 
*Spoiler*: __ 









*Gabzilla* - 
*Spoiler*: __ 









*Kaimyou* - 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## fraj (Nov 17, 2008)

*Ema Skye* - 
*Spoiler*: __ 









*Sasuke* -


----------



## yukito (Nov 17, 2008)

^ Thank you very much. =D


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 17, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Gabzilla* -
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you <3

You are still rep sealed?


----------



## fraj (Nov 17, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Thank you <3
> 
> You are still rep sealed?



till the 24th of jan i think. but its ok.


----------



## Kushina (Nov 17, 2008)

Omg thank you so much!  PM me when I could rep you.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 17, 2008)

Remember to turn off your sigs people


----------



## Creator (Nov 17, 2008)

Can i have these two transparented.  I believe it complies with the 24 hour rules. 



*Spoiler*: _Only Tsunade_ 





1





*Spoiler*: _The background, i want everything pretty much intack, only the background gone_ 





1


----------



## Kamden (Nov 17, 2008)

Would you make the background of this fanart transparent?  I would also like an avatar of Shino's head and the bug, and for a signature with a width of 300-400.



Thank you in advance!


----------



## Soldier (Nov 17, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Kaimyou* -
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks <3 Your rep sealed tho


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 18, 2008)

This Transparent set is from mootz.

I'll rep whoever does it since he's banned atm.

Avy



Size: This ->  (whatever looks clean.)

He would like everything in the stock in the avy.

Sig


----------



## Louchan (Nov 18, 2008)

This one might be a bit of a challenge.

As usual, I want the background removed.
Everything that's behind the girl, roses _(except those on her skirt, of course)_, red splatter, the tiled floor, you name it.
Oh, and no resizing please.
Thank you. <3


----------



## Saito (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll work on Dogma's and Creator's requests.


----------



## Saito (Nov 18, 2008)

*Dogma:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 










*Creator:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Saito (Nov 18, 2008)

*Kamden:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 







*Grimmjow:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Kamden (Nov 18, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Kamden:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! pek


----------



## Saito (Nov 18, 2008)

No problem Kamden :3
*Louchan:*


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 18, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Kamden:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> ...



Mootz thanks you.

Repping now.


----------



## Louchan (Nov 19, 2008)

Saito said:


> No problem Kamden :3
> *Louchan:*


It looks nice but... it's not transparent. 
The background is all white. Or maybe it's just me?


----------



## Creator (Nov 19, 2008)

Saito said:


> *Creator:*
> *Spoiler*: _Request_



Thank you very much.

Sadly i am rep sealed for 3 months, so like before, put it on my tab. 

Ps, might i just say, that is quite an amazing work, i havent seen something cleaned this well in ages.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 19, 2008)

well tabs have been created on the first page w.e you repay your debt just let me know and i will remove your name


----------



## Bitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Kid Icarus said:


> Could someone transparent this?  :3  I would like her body and the three Peins if possible (sig-able) and her face for an avatar.  Thanks in advance!




Umm could someone complete my request?  I PMed Nae'blis... but he doesn't seem to be coming online anymore.  :X


----------



## Saito (Nov 19, 2008)

Louchan said:


> It looks nice but... it's not transparent.
> The background is all white. Or maybe it's just me?


Crap D:
I'll do it over now xD

D:


Creator said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Sadly i am rep sealed for 3 months, so like before, put it on my tab.
> 
> Ps, might i just say, that is quite an amazing work, i havent seen something cleaned this well in ages.


No problem and thanks for the compliment :3


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 19, 2008)

*Kid Icarus*


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 19, 2008)

Transparency for the sig, avy with their faces, please.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 19, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency for the sig, avy with their faces, please.



k                                        .


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 19, 2008)

*gabzilla*

*Spoiler*: __ 








No need to rep me, lol, but please the owner of the shop, Tousen.


----------



## Bitch (Nov 20, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *Kid Icarus*



Oh wow thanks!   

Sorry for PMing you about it.  D:


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 20, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> *gabzilla*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 Please Tousen?

Thank you <3


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 20, 2008)

2 request. 1 can I get the image resized to about 1200x1200.
Then I want a The Main character the guy in Red holding the sword cut out along with the title of the game
"BlazeBlue Calamity Trigger" I would also Like to have it resized to about 500x500 
Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Sine (Nov 20, 2008)

*:Request:*

Just Transparency please


----------



## Saito (Nov 20, 2008)

*Louchan:*
*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



*Feathered:*

*Non-Feathered*


----------



## Tousen (Nov 21, 2008)

Skeets said:


> 2 request. 1 can I get the image resized to about 1200x1200.
> Then I want a The Main character the guy in Red holding the sword cut out along with the title of the game
> "BlazeBlue Calamity Trigger" I would also Like to have it resized to about 500x500
> Thank you very much!!!!




Find a new host please



Dakota said:


> *:Request:*
> 
> Just Transparency please


----------



## Chidoriblade (Nov 21, 2008)

Hehe... sorry about that. I forgot to turn my sig off.

Could I get this picture of Pein made transparent?


*Spoiler*: __ 









I just need Pein from the picture. No size changes. Thanks!


----------



## Dogma (Nov 21, 2008)

Could I get this wolfwood wall transparentized for me please. Senior size Sig, and a senior bordered ava if you can. 

Mad thanks to anyone if they take care of it.


----------



## Countach (Nov 22, 2008)

request


i would like sanji, luffy and zoro extracted please

also take off the white boarder around them as well please


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 22, 2008)

Transparency for the sig, avy with their faces, please.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 23, 2008)

Transparency for sig


----------



## fraj (Nov 23, 2008)

*Chidori blade * - 

*Dogma* - 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dogma (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks man                          .


----------



## Chidoriblade (Nov 24, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Chidori blade * -
> 
> *Dogma* -
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks! Rep


----------



## Isuzu (Nov 24, 2008)

Would like this transparent ♥ If I could also get an 150x150 avatar of the girl, it'd be appreciated.



Muchos gracias.


----------



## Kamden (Nov 24, 2008)

Would you make this transparent?  It's an easy one, since I want the yin-yang to be kept. ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 









Since it'll be my next sig, it probably should be sized down a bit, too. :sweat


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 25, 2008)

transparent plox 






rep/credit will be given

edit: oh, and please add standard border

thanks


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 25, 2008)

Chidoriblade remove your sig from your post.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 25, 2008)

Countach said:


> request
> 
> 
> i would like sanji, luffy and zoro extracted please
> ...



I'll give this a shot.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 25, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency for the sig, avy with their faces, please.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 25, 2008)

Avy request. (Not Transparent)



I would like the Guy (Jotaro)

Size: 150x150
Boarder: Thin Black

Rep as your reward. 

Appreicate it.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 25, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Avy request. (Not Transparent)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Explain to me again how this works. You come to a Transparent Shop and ask for an avatar that you dont want transparent. Why not just go to a regular avatar and gif shop????


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 25, 2008)

I like this shop Tousen lol.

I don't see the problem tho because they do it for me alllllllllllllllllllllllllllll the time.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 25, 2008)

I was just curious on how the system worked


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 25, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> Transparency for sig




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 25, 2008)

It's alright my friend. You and your workers do a nice clean job so I just stick around here.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 25, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you :3


----------



## YukiKaze (Nov 25, 2008)

Propably a hard job needs to be done with this wallpaper.

Everything but (not) the 2 Planes should be made transparent and then reseized into a nice signatur formt (like 700x500 or something like that) (the text in the upper right corner can stay there)



The Plane (on the left) and the Cockpit needs also to be made transparent (need it for an avatar 120x120.


Thank you.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi. Please make set out of the following stock:


----------



## Red (Nov 25, 2008)

Can I get these, cut? Don't resize it I'll do that myself, thanks. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r28/Special_agent_bob/Change123_1_cover.jpg


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2008)

Transparency, leave Lenalee and the outer whiteish glow as it is, it might be a bit tough, sorry.



Leave the size as it is.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 25, 2008)

Isuzu said:


> Would like this transparent ♥ If I could also get an 150x150 avatar of the girl, it'd be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Muchos gracias.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 25, 2008)

Kamden said:


> Would you make this transparent?  It's an easy one, since I want the yin-yang to be kept. ^^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 26, 2008)

can i just get the two guys in the center please thanks ^^


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 26, 2008)

.................. u guys took to long so i deleted the post


----------



## Nejisuke (Nov 26, 2008)

Can you please make that trans:


Just the charakter and the thundereffekts.^^


----------



## Tousen (Nov 26, 2008)

Onizuka said:


> transparent plox
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




*let me know if you want the border changed*











Grimmjow said:


> Avy request. (Not Transparent)
> 
> 
> 
> ...









*Remember People If Your Sig Is On Your Request Will Be Skipped*


----------



## Federer (Nov 26, 2008)

I would like to use this the following as my avatar without the background:



Just like you Tousen, for example.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 26, 2008)

forget it then


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 26, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appreciate it Tousen.


----------



## Kek (Nov 27, 2008)

simple trans set


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 27, 2008)

Transparent and make it suitable for BF.  The bigger, the better.  Also, focus on the bear and make that a avy size, transparent again.  Good look.


----------



## Man in Black (Nov 27, 2008)

Can you make a set out of this



I want him at the very bottom of the page. (yes along with the cigarette and the smoke coming from it, and the glasses)

thanks!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a request. =D Can someone make this transparent?


----------



## Cindy (Nov 28, 2008)

Transparency, please!


Girl and the TV she's sitting on, stop at the red marvel line. Sig-size appropriate. Senior avatar of the pink haired girl's face, please. (Try to include the wings?)

Will rep and cred. <3


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 28, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Thanks man! Everything is perfect!
 rep


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 28, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I have a request. =D Can someone make this transparent?





rep me


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 28, 2008)

^Thank you Raykage, I gbreatly appreciate it. ^.^ +Reps.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 28, 2008)

Transparency for the sig (keep the stars), avy with her face, please.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 28, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency for the sig (keep the stars), avy with her face, please.





i dont know how to do avatars


----------



## Kek (Nov 28, 2008)

sigs guys. get rid of them.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 28, 2008)

I want the good Syaoran alone.(the one in the front fyi)


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 28, 2008)

YukiKaze said:


> Propably a hard job needs to be done with this wallpaper.
> 
> Everything but (not) the 2 Planes should be made transparent and then reseized into a nice signatur formt (like 700x500 or something like that) (the text in the upper right corner can stay there)
> 
> ...



I'm sorry dude. But the bottom plane is hard to make out (mainly the back tail end of it) and is a pain in the ass. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









And what's with the sigs people !?


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 28, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hi. Please make set out of the following stock:




*Spoiler*: __ 









And raykage, dude. At least do them in order if you're going to be hijacking requests. We have a "first come, first served" policy up in this shit.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 28, 2008)

*@ Red*


*Spoiler*: __ 











*@ Ennoea*



*@ Reincarnation*



*@ Nejisuke*





Sabakukyu said:


> I would like to use this the following as my avatar without the background:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you Tousen, for example.



You get yours now because it's a simple downside.


----------



## YukiKaze (Nov 28, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> I'm sorry dude. But the bottom plane is hard to make out (mainly the back tail end of it) and is a pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nevermind then, thank you +rep


----------



## Ange (Nov 28, 2008)

If you could please scale this down to 500 wide and 250 tall, leaving everything else unchanged, and make a second one, same scale size, with a sort of  semi-transparent messy heart overlay (no idea what it is actually called).

thanks in advance!


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 29, 2008)

Left side alone, right side alone and both side please.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 29, 2008)

Kek said:


> simple trans set




*Spoiler*: __ 










Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Transparent and make it suitable for BF.  The bigger, the better.  Also, focus on the bear and make that a avy size, transparent again.  Good look.




*Spoiler*: __ 











raykage said:


> rep me





raykage said:


> i dont know how to do avatars



Well you dont fucking work here so you shouldnt be doing *any* of the request here. God i still cant figure out why people feel the need to do request in a shop they dont even work for.



*And turn you big ass sig off*what kind of fake ass employee doesnt even know the rules to the shop they are trying to work for


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 29, 2008)

lmao Randy, I swear you're from Brooklyn.   Either that, or Baltimore.

anyway props on the set, it's perfect.


----------



## Kek (Nov 29, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you!


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 29, 2008)

raykage said:


> i dont know how to do avatars



Link is broken :/

Mh... is anybody going to do mine?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 30, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chill out man...am just helping a guy out with his sig no one really gives a damn if i  work here or not as long as they get their sig


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 30, 2008)

Could I have this done please 
Thanks Whips x


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 30, 2008)

Whips♥ said:


> Could I have this done please
> Thanks Whips x





done


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks raykage


----------



## Tousen (Nov 30, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> lmao Randy, I swear you're from Brooklyn.   Either that, or Baltimore.
> 
> anyway props on the set, it's perfect.




Brooklyn 



raykage said:


> chill out man...am just helping a guy out with his sig no one really gives a damn if i  work here or not as long as they get their sig



I do so please stop and go away


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 30, 2008)

Tousen said:


> Brooklyn
> 
> 
> 
> I do so please stop and go away



fine just helping out....but i guess u can do this all by yourself


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 30, 2008)

*Hunter x One Piece* 

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Cindy*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Gabzilla*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Dbgohan08*


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 30, 2008)

Ange d'Enfer said:


> If you could please scale this down to 500 wide and 250 tall, leaving everything else unchanged, and make a second one, same scale size, with a sort of  semi-transparent messy heart overlay (no idea what it is actually called).
> 
> thanks in advance!






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks Bear Walken


----------



## Ange (Nov 30, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Spoiler*: __



'Tis awesome!!

Thanks *Bear*!! pek


----------



## Man in Black (Nov 30, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Hunter x One Piece*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I said a set (signature and avatar). 

Could you please resize it for a sig and make an avatar?

It looks great though.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 30, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I said a set (signature and avatar).
> 
> Could you please resize it for a sig and make an avatar?
> 
> It looks great though.



Whoops! My bad. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Now remove your sig.


----------



## Technologic (Dec 1, 2008)

May I have a transparency and re-size for a sig as well as a 125x125 avy made please. Thanks much in advance.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 1, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Gabzilla*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you :3


----------



## Chidoriblade (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey! Could I get this pic transparent? I'd like it to remain the origional size and to have the background gone. Keep Sasuke, Itachi, the sword and the broken uchiha fan (feel free to take out the cracks not on the fan). The text at the bottom can stay.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 1, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Whoops! My bad.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Good stuff man.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 1, 2008)

could you make this a transparent for me please


----------



## Tousen (Dec 1, 2008)

Technologic said:


> May I have a transparency and re-size for a sig as well as a 125x125 avy made please. Thanks much in advance.




*Spoiler*: __ 











Takumi said:


> Left side alone, right side alone and both side please.



*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 1, 2008)

Can I get this one transparent(just the girl) and resized(senior sig size)?
Thanks


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2008)

Please make this transparent. No resizing needs to be done. Also, make sure to make all the flower petals transparent as well.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 1, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pick Up_



Thanks a lot Tousen


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Dec 2, 2008)

Simple Request - Transparent Please


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2008)

Could I has this done please?

Thanks x


----------



## Slips (Dec 2, 2008)

Just Robin on the right please 

*Spoiler*: __ 








rep and cred and all that shall be delivered bye air mail


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 2, 2008)

*Chidoriblade* 



*KuronoX54* 



*Allelujah Haptism *

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Marluxia *

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a request. 

First, I'd like this manga panel to be made into a gif slideshow, if possible, panel to panel. 


Then, I would like a non senior sized transparent avatar of Jotaro's head, and a border with the avatar as well.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 3, 2008)

*~Kyo~*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Whips♥ *



*Slips *


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Genibus Nitito Canus*

*Spoiler*: __ 






Too fast ? Just say the word and I'll fix it. Other than that, I hope it's what you were looking for.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 3, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Chidoriblade*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear,repped


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 3, 2008)

This please. 

EDIT: but could you resize it?


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Bear


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *~Kyo~*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah, it's a bit too fast, could you slow it down a bit? Thanks.


----------



## Saiko (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey,

could you do me a favor ? 

Could you make only the left Patrick and the speak bubble transparent ?

I would appreciate it.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Bear


----------



## fraj (Dec 3, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> This please.
> 
> EDIT: but could you resize it?



​
*@Saiko - Turn your sig off and we'll talk about the favour after that*


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 3, 2008)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Yeah, it's a bit too fast, could you slow it down a bit? Thanks.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Bear.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 3, 2008)

Can someone transparent this please, and put my name in Book Antiqua with the color orange.


----------



## Sine (Dec 4, 2008)

The beedrill & girl(bottom right corner) onli if you would please


----------



## Spike (Dec 4, 2008)

also resized to about 400 x something.

many, many thanks!


----------



## Saiko (Dec 4, 2008)

frajosg said:


> ​
> *@Saiko - Turn your sig off and we'll talk about the favour after that*



Oh sry ! Ok Sig is turned off.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 4, 2008)

but it really is tho..Please turn off your sig or your request will be skipped


----------



## Saiko (Dec 4, 2008)

Tousen said:


> but it really is tho..Please turn off your sig or your request will be skipped



I hope it's  turned off now


----------



## mootz (Dec 4, 2008)

transparency. also if the smoke is still there that would be good but if you cant dont worry about it

and if its not to much to ask  a resize of this


----------



## Kek (Dec 5, 2008)

Trans set. surprise me with the avy choice.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 6, 2008)

bloosom.queen said:


> Can someone transparent this please, and put my name in Book Antiqua with the color orange.




I have your request done but it seems i dont have that font on my computer for some odd reason so i am trying to find it 



Dakota said:


> The beedrill & girl(bottom right corner) onli if you would please







Spike said:


> also resized to about 400 x something.
> 
> many, many thanks!


----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll do mootz's first


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2008)

Could I have this done please? Just get rid of the background but could you Keep the snow aswell please?


Thanks, Whips.


----------



## Spike (Dec 6, 2008)

absolutely amazing.

thank you thank you!


----------



## Sine (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank youu Tousen


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 6, 2008)

Can I have this done:



It would be much appreciated!


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 6, 2008)

Tousen said:


> I have your request done but it seems i dont have that font on my computer for some odd reason so i am trying to find it



Thats ok, please take your time.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 6, 2008)

Saiko said:


> Hey,
> 
> could you do me a favor ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nadini (Dec 7, 2008)

Could this get transpared?


Keep the kimono please, just remove the background.
resize it to 320x446 or smaller if that's over the allowed sig limit.


----------



## mootz (Dec 7, 2008)

mootz said:


> transparency. also if the smoke is still there that would be good but if you cant dont worry about it
> 
> and if its not to much to ask  a resize of this





frajosg said:


> I'll do mootz's first



i no longer need the second part


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 8, 2008)

Transparency of the panel in which Tsunade looks backward, please.

I'd like to keep the border that's already there.

Thanks


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 8, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please. :3


----------



## Tousen (Dec 8, 2008)

bloosom.queen said:


> Can someone transparent this please, and put my name in Book Antiqua with the color orange.




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 








*Let Me Know How You Want Your Name Set Up If You Are Not Happy With The Way I Did It*


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 8, 2008)

It's fine the way it is, thank you Tousen


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 8, 2008)

can u trans this for me plz



Thnx


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 8, 2008)

transparency plz


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a transparency request:



Could you also resize it down to the appropriate signature limits?

Thank you.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 10, 2008)

*@ excellence153 ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*@ nadini ...*



*@ ghstwrld ...*



*EDITED*.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 10, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ excellence153 ...*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



My bad!  I thought I had it off this whole time.


----------



## Nadini (Dec 10, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *@ nadini ...*



Thank you very much


----------



## Nirvash (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a transparency request,



Could you please make two versions of it. One where it's all transparent, and the other is transparent, but keep the white part where the "I Like Mike" part is. I would really appreciate this


----------



## Chee (Dec 10, 2008)

This please, and can I also get it resized so that its in my signature limits?


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 10, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please. :3



Both characters ?

*whamslam3 ...*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Niko Bellic ...*



*ZigZag ...*



*Nirvash ...*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Chee ...*


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 11, 2008)

Bear Walken said:
			
		

> *ZigZag ...*



Thank you.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 11, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Both characters ?



Yes, please. :3


----------



## Kek (Dec 11, 2008)

> Trans set. surprise me with the avy choice.



*was skipped* >.> So was whips's request.


----------



## Nejisuke (Dec 11, 2008)

Can you make that please trans  :

BUT PLEASE WITH THE COOL SNOW EFFECTS ON THE WEAPONS^^


----------



## YukiKaze (Dec 11, 2008)

The text "Bleach (along with the flames) needs to a cut and made into the seize of 400 x XXX or 300x XXX (XXX=You can choose)


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 11, 2008)

thnx bear walken it looks great! i rep u


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 11, 2008)

*Kek ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Whip ...*



*Gabzilla ...*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mootz (Dec 12, 2008)

mootz said:


> transparency. also if the smoke is still there that would be good but if you cant dont worry about it




oh hi guys the person who said they were gonna do this kinda disapeared


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 12, 2008)

mootz said:


> oh hi guys the person who said they were gonna do this kinda disapeared



Sorry about that. Here you go. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Yah, clouds/smoke aren't my thing.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 12, 2008)

Yea so we are we exactly??


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 12, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Gabzilla ...*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you. :3


----------



## Raiden (Dec 12, 2008)

Set please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry I deleted my previous message because I changed my mind. This is what I want for my set.



*Spoiler*: __ 





I want my avatar ( pink border if possible )125x125

And you don't have to resize the sig. I think its the perfet size. I also would like "YouTube.com/SunSun" w/ot quotes on my sig in small black cursive font on the left side of the image. VERTICALLY.


----------



## Moon (Dec 12, 2008)

If I could get this image done when you have an opening please. Do keep the black threads.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 12, 2008)

Can you please do two? One of only the guy in front and another one with the robot behind him.

Plenty thanks in advance.


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 12, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with his face, please.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 13, 2008)

*Nejisuke ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*YukiKaze ...*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gentleman (Dec 13, 2008)

May I please get a trans of this:

Avvy too with zoom in on the face


----------



## King (Dec 13, 2008)

this plox. **

click


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 14, 2008)

*Raiden ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Visoreds ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Moon Fenris ...*



*Austeria ...*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Disko ...*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 15, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> *Disko ...*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you.*reps*


----------



## Tyler (Dec 15, 2008)

> *Visoreds ...*



Can you please remove the border?


----------



## Elle (Dec 15, 2008)

Please make transparent ~ only want logo text (Dissidia Final Fantasy)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks!


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 15, 2008)

Transparency for the sig. Avy with her face, please


----------



## GeoMill (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello^^ Thank you in advance 
Tranparency with a slightly bigger size, and an avatar with their faces, please =3 (and if its possible, please make the image a bit brigher)


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 15, 2008)

*Visoreds ...*



*Gentleman ...* 


*Spoiler*: __ 











*King ....*


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks BW, repped.

Request, can someone make a transparency[set] out of the following image please ? Please include Yoko and the hamster thing in the sig and Yoko's face as the focus of the avy. Thx.:


----------



## Creator (Dec 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Could i get only Tsunade transparented, dont worry about the size, lease it. _ 






The costume is almost done, though something's still missing...




As per alway, put it on my tad, i have roughly less then a month left.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Dec 17, 2008)

Trans please Rep + Cred

EDIT:

On the First one please make sure the pink line ISNT there neither the black line thank you ^_^;


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 17, 2008)

Can I have it transparent, with a sig and avatar (150x150) Thank you.


----------



## Louchan (Dec 17, 2008)

Transparency, please.

I would like everything removed except for the girl, the crow, and the cat.
I would prefer keeping the floating skulls next to the cat as well, but if it looks weird then just remove them.
Oh, and no resizing or other editing, please.
Thank you. <3


----------



## fraj (Dec 17, 2008)

*Elle - *

*Gabgirl - 

Geomill - *

raidens gonna be a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Elle (Dec 17, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Elle - *



Thanks, I only wanted the text though.  You've got it to where I can probably get rid of the rest.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 17, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Elle - *
> 
> *Gabgirl -
> 
> ...



No avy? 

Thanks!


----------



## GeoMill (Dec 17, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Geomill -



Thank you ^^


----------



## Kek (Dec 17, 2008)

Trans set, please. If her hair makes it too difficult, then disregard my request.


----------



## fraj (Dec 18, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> No avy?
> 
> Thanks!



OMG I totally forgot sorry gab 
Ill go home and do it immediately.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 18, 2008)

frajosg said:


> OMG I totally forgot sorry gab
> Ill go home and do it immediately.



Thank you XD


----------



## fraj (Dec 18, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Thank you XD


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## fraj (Dec 18, 2008)

*Raiden -
Spoiler:  







*
*Creator - * ​


----------



## Creator (Dec 18, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Creator - * ​



Umm...the whole in her belly is meant to be empty, if you see the picture, Oro's tongue and face can be seen through the hole.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 19, 2008)

Transparency of the panel that features Tsunade, please. 

Also, I'd like to keep the characters, letters, and border that are already there.  

Thanks so much.


----------



## Slayz (Dec 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Obliterate the background please


----------



## fraj (Dec 19, 2008)

Creator said:


> Umm...the whole in her belly is meant to be empty, if you see the picture, Oro's tongue and face can be seen through the hole.


----------



## Cochise (Dec 19, 2008)

Trans the man in green. I don't have the time to do a complicated trans myself. Thanks.


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 20, 2008)

Transparency for image ,resize for sig and avy with the blue eyed guy.Thank you!=3


----------



## Creator (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## fraj (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll take care of them starting with Kyo's

*Kyo........

Spoiler:  







*

*Ema........

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks Frajosg, tis really nice .


----------



## Jackal (Dec 20, 2008)

could i have the image tranparentized? i still want the shadow and all.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 20, 2008)

frajosg said:


> I'll take care of them starting with Kyo's
> 
> *Kyo........
> 
> ...



Thank you frajosg


----------



## Gentleman (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you so much! Sorry this is a little late, I was out of town. Will Rep and Cred.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 20, 2008)

Could I have this done please?


Could you keep the small pink writing too please?


----------



## fraj (Dec 20, 2008)

*Kek............*


*ghstwrld.............
*

*blackpretzel.........

Spoiler:  



 obliterate your sig and ill post it 


*

*cochise..........
*

*disko........

Spoiler:  







*

*jackal..............
*


----------



## Cochise (Dec 20, 2008)

Very good, thank you. I can live with the green in the hair, that's one of the things that I didn't care to take the time on doing. Anyways, thanks for saving me some time.


----------



## Dre (Dec 20, 2008)

*Can I get the pic of the girl in a size that will fit in my sig? With no text if you can*


----------



## Nadini (Dec 20, 2008)

remove the background please..
Resize 600x533 as well.

And vertically add "Tenori Tiger" in the Clarendon font going from down towards her head, in a straight line..

EDIT: could you ava her head as well please?


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 20, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *disko........
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Thanks!*reps*


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 20, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *ghstwrld.............
> *



Sorry for bothering you again.  I'm hoping you won't mind removing the black line around the character that's protruding on the top.

Thanks.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a request, if no one minds. I'd greatly appreciate your effort if you could help. +Rep too, of course.

Well, just remove the entire white background, *excluding* the shadow, I guess. No resizing, please.


----------



## Louchan (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks like my request might have been missed or skipped.

Here's a repost.



Louchan said:


> Transparency, please.
> 
> I would like everything removed except for the girl, the crow, and the cat.
> I would prefer keeping the floating skulls next to the cat as well, but if it looks weird then just remove them.
> ...


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 21, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Maka's face, please


----------



## Slayz (Dec 21, 2008)

Can I has my avatard now?


----------



## Kek (Dec 21, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Kek............*



Thank you.


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2008)

Blackpretzel said:


> Can I has my avatard now?




*Spoiler*: __ 



*Next time dont question the rules or me 

*






Louchan said:


> Looks like my request might have been missed or skipped.
> 
> Here's a repost.



The quality of your image is horrible and my result is bad hence I did not post it. Sorry for not informing you earlier. If bear walken wants to he will do it XD.


----------



## Kamden (Dec 21, 2008)

Could I have this transparent and resized for sig, with an avatar of Hinata's face?


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2008)

*Whips...............
*

*Dre...............
*


----------



## Louchan (Dec 21, 2008)

frajosg said:


> The quality of your image is horrible and my result is bad hence I did not post it. Sorry for not informing you earlier. If bear walken wants to he will do it XD.


It's not bad quality, it's supposed to look like that. 
But I can understand what you're saying.
It really is quite a difficult picture to work on.
Thanks for trying though.


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2008)

*nadini.........

Spoiler:  







*

*The Drunken Monkey.................
*

*gabgirl....................

Spoiler:  






*

*kamden.............

Spoiler:  






*


----------



## Kamden (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry to bother you so much, frajosg. It seems you got your hands full, but thanks for doing my request. +Reps.... But it's sealed...


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Sorry to bother you so much, frajosg. It seems you got your hands full, but thanks for doing my request. +Reps.... But it's sealed...



nah no worries. i get these done quickly coz from experience i can work faster now so no matter how many requests i can do them for sure


----------



## Nadini (Dec 21, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *nadini.........
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...


Very much appreciated, thank you..


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 21, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *nadini.........
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Thank you, baby. pek


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 22, 2008)

Louchan said:


> Looks like my request might have been missed or skipped.
> 
> Here's a repost.


----------



## Louchan (Dec 22, 2008)

Amazing.
Didn't think anyone would actually do it and also manage to make it look so good.
It's perfect, thank you so much.
pek


----------



## fraj (Dec 22, 2008)

Yo whats the tutorial to make glow and smoke transparent ?

Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Whips...............
> *


Thanks fraj pek


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 22, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Yo whats the tutorial to make glow and smoke transparent ?
> 
> Thanks



Cut them out on another transparent layer. Then lower the opacity of that layer before merging it with the rest of the transparent pic.

Also, so the smoke/cloud edges don't look too sharp. I blur it or smudge it a bit. For that pic. I glaussin (spelling ?) blurred it.


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 22, 2008)

So I have request,
could you make this picture transperent and resize it for signature limits?


Thanks, I probably wont be able to use it, but whatever maybe they'll let it slide. 

Edit: Found the stock I was looking for.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2008)

Set please .


----------



## Kamden (Dec 22, 2008)

Just in case you guys are gone for the holidays, could you make this transparent, with an avie of the brunette's face, please?  Actually, if you could make a second avie of Sakura's face too, I'd appreciate it (I'm indecisive ).



It'll be my next set, but I won't use it until after Christmas.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 23, 2008)

I hope you guys aren't closed for the Holidays. I'd like to get a Winter set ready for this week. D:



Transparency, resized for sig use, 150x150 avatar of Spidey and MJ.

Will rep and cred. <3


----------



## fraj (Dec 23, 2008)

*Raiden............

Spoiler:  







*

*Kamden...............

Spoiler:  









*

*Cindy...................

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## yukito (Dec 23, 2008)

Please make a set with a 150x150 avatar.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 23, 2008)

Repost.  



> frajosg said:
> 
> 
> > *ghstwrld.............
> ...


----------



## Tousen (Dec 23, 2008)

ZigZag said:


> So I have request,
> could you make this picture transperent and resize it for signature limits?
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...







azn_fan_gurl said:


> Please make a set with a 150x150 avatar.




*Spoiler*: __ 













ghstwrld said:


> Repost.




*Spoiler*: __ 





*resized*





IF This Is All For Today Then I Am Going To Shut It Down For The Holidays


----------



## fraj (Dec 23, 2008)

Dont shut it im  gonna be here coz i dont celebrate xmas


----------



## Tousen (Dec 27, 2008)

*Well Back To Business*


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2008)

Set please. Kthx.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2008)

Set,



Clean the Background for 150x150 Avy, on Sig just resize it to a good looking size.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Dec 28, 2008)

frajosg said:


> I'll take care of them starting with Kyo's
> 
> *Kyo........
> 
> ...



Sorry was away for a bit (Christmas) Thank joo's for the transparents
*Goes to rep*

EDIT:

Crap cant rep you, well hmm pm me- is there a certain stock or render you have you like a lot? You'd be suprised at the type  of transparent sig (Graphic or even wallpaper - not trans on the wallpaper obviously) I can make from it. Yea that'll be my thx if you want, pm me with w/e and Ill be glad to make something for you.


----------



## fraj (Dec 28, 2008)

*Raiden..............*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Vae.............

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Raiden..............*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



     .


----------



## Isuzu (Dec 28, 2008)

150x150 size avatar, and also just the image transparent, please and thank you. <3


----------



## Red (Dec 29, 2008)

Can I get these two pics cut please, don't worry about resizing it though:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 30, 2008)

Can I just get Kittan (the yellow-haired one for the TTGL-impaired)?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 30, 2008)

can you make this into a transparent set(for seniors)?


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 30, 2008)

Could you make this picture transperent and resize it for sig? 



Thank you.


----------



## fraj (Dec 30, 2008)

*Isuzu.............

Spoiler:  







*

*Red..................

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Tousen (Dec 30, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> Can I just get Kittan (the yellow-haired one for the TTGL-impaired)?





Diceman said:


> can you make this into a transparent set(for seniors)?



I have someone that wants to work here.. They will post your request once they are done...please let me know what you think of their work through PM

Thank You


----------



## fraj (Dec 30, 2008)

*Disko..................
*


----------



## Gecka (Dec 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



http://danbooru.donmai.us/post/show/355952/blonde_hair-blue_eyes-brown_hair-couple-emil_casta




i'll cred.


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 30, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Disko..................
> *



Thank you. Will rep when I can.


----------



## fraj (Dec 30, 2008)

*Gecka..............

Spoiler:  



 



*


----------



## Isuzu (Dec 30, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Isuzu.............
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



More than perfect, thank you. <3


----------



## Gecka (Dec 30, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Gecka..............
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...





fucker


----------



## Red (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome cuts man, Hey fraj why can't I rep you


----------



## fraj (Dec 30, 2008)

Red said:


> Awesome cuts man, Hey fraj why can't I rep you



Coz I work for free.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 30, 2008)

You better not be working for free


----------



## Mellie (Dec 30, 2008)

transparent no need to resize 
thanks


----------



## fraj (Dec 30, 2008)

*KSF.................
*

Well you can have all the rep T no problem.


----------



## Mellie (Dec 30, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *KSF.................
> *
> 
> Well you can have all the rep T no problem.



thanks so much.
i cant rep u.
ur rep sealed,eh?


----------



## fraj (Dec 30, 2008)

KSF said:


> thanks so much.
> i cant rep u.
> ur rep sealed,eh?



Rep tousen instead of me.


----------



## Mellie (Dec 30, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Rep tousen instead of me.



will do


----------



## fraj (Dec 30, 2008)

KSF said:


> will do



get all your buddies to rep him and we can get him sealed that way


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 30, 2008)

Could I have this trans'd please?



Thanks x


----------



## fraj (Dec 30, 2008)

*Whips................

*

Rep tousen instead of me.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 30, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Whips................
> 
> *
> 
> Rep tousen instead of me.




Thank xx Will do ^^


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 30, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> Can I just get Kittan (the yellow-haired one for the TTGL-impaired)?






Diceman said:


> can you make this into a transparent set(for seniors)?



*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 30, 2008)

Takumi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks dude,its awesome*reps*


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey can some1 trans this for me plz

thnx


----------



## Koi (Dec 31, 2008)

Would someone be able to trans this for me, please, for a senior avatar? (No rush, heh.  Just lining up my next set.)

If possible, too, could the shadow be removed?  I tried doing it myself, but it came out all wonky. D:


----------



## Tousen (Dec 31, 2008)

*Please turn off your sigs*


----------



## Koi (Dec 31, 2008)

Crap, sorry about that. D:


----------



## fraj (Jan 1, 2009)

*excellence................
*

*Wham......................
*

*koi....................
*


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 1, 2009)

^thnx fraj it looks awsome it looks like u cleaned it up too thnx for that if u did cuz it looks much cleaner.


----------



## fraj (Jan 1, 2009)

whamslam3 said:


> ^thnx fraj it looks awsome it looks like u cleaned it up too thnx for that if u did cuz it looks much cleaner.



Well look who did the request. *FRAJ!* best quality 

and rep tousen instead of me please i would appreciate it xD


----------



## Jackal (Jan 1, 2009)

can i have the guy trazparentized, and resize if need-be. please and thank you.


----------



## Koi (Jan 1, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *koi....................
> *



Awesome, thank you so much!!


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Can i get a 150 x 150 avatar w/black border of Itachi's face


----------



## E (Jan 1, 2009)

ahh, haven't been in here in quite a while 




let's see

transparency, of her, and the big akatsuki ring symbol thing

height, 495px

and a blue frame

thanks


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 2, 2009)

hi, can u plz trans this for me. another super skrull hehe.
i dont kno if u can do this one cuz it looks kinda difficult.
i just want the super skrull out of this picture everythin else can be taken out. you can keep the effects around the super skrull if u want, if its easier for u to keep them there.

thnx so much.


----------



## Kamden (Jan 3, 2009)

Could I have a transparency and resize for sig:



Please keep the speech bubble in as well.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 3, 2009)

Transparency for the sig, avy with Medusa's face, please.


----------



## Red (Jan 3, 2009)

Can I get these cut? Thanks in advance. Also don't bother about resizing them.
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 4, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *excellence................
> *



Thank you.


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Jan 4, 2009)

Can one of you please make this transparent? I tried to do it myself, but I couldn't get it to look good. I wanted to see if one of you could do better than me. I just want Kaguya and Tianzi cut out. You can ignore the chicken. Don't worry about the size, I'll take care of that when its transparent. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fraj (Jan 4, 2009)

*Jackal...........................
*

*Ironhide..........................

Spoiler:  







*

*E..............................
*

*Whamslam.......................

Spoiler:  





Try asking Bear Walkern, he is much better with effects


*

*Kamden.........................
*

*Gabgirl.........................

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Jackal (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks so much!


----------



## Kamden (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you! pek


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanx    man


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 4, 2009)

thnx so much fraj it looks fine exactly how i wanted it another amazing trans!


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 4, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *Gabgirl.........................
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Thanks, baby <3


----------



## Monark (Jan 4, 2009)

Just a transparency, por favor :>

 I just need it rendered- no re-size necessary- I'll get rid of the black on her legs myself.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 5, 2009)

Could I have a transparency



thanks


----------



## fraj (Jan 5, 2009)

*Red....................................

Spoiler:  







*

*Kiyoshi Hinana................................

Spoiler:  







*

*Malmsey........................
*

*Disko...........................
*


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 5, 2009)

hy can you make this transparent ava and sig please<3



with borders if it looks good

thanks


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you very much frajosg. I would rep you if you weren't sealed.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 5, 2009)

Yariko said:


> hy can you make this transparent ava and sig please<3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saving for new recruit,. Please PM me with their results


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 5, 2009)

sure I will

but just asking

what means new recruit?


----------



## Tousen (Jan 5, 2009)

Someone that wants to work here or going to do your request and you are going to PM me and let me know what you think


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 5, 2009)

oh I get it

thanks, I tried to make it myslef but I dont have skils>_<


----------



## Monark (Jan 5, 2009)

THANX! will cred.


----------



## fraj (Jan 5, 2009)

Tousen said:


> Someone that wants to work here or going to do your request and you are going to PM me and let me know what you think



Tousen I would like you to produce a review on how my work is, so if there are any areas for me to improve on.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 5, 2009)

frajosg said:


> Tousen I would like you to produce a review on how my work is, so if there are any areas for me to improve on.



 i think its clear on how everyone responds to your work. You dont honestly need me to say anything


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 5, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *Disko...........................
> *



Thank you.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 5, 2009)

Yariko said:


> hy can you make this transparent ava and sig please<3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 6, 2009)

hi guys! im here to request another trans hehe

the only thing u need to keep in this pic is the herald stardust(orange guy) and his wep. everything else can be taken out thnx so much


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 6, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot, I love it


----------



## Dogma (Jan 6, 2009)

Can I get a senior sig and a bordered ava out of this?


----------



## fraj (Jan 6, 2009)

*Wham..........................
*


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 6, 2009)

Can I have a set out of this with a senior avatar (with any border) and sig with it? thank you.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 6, 2009)

thnx again fraj! it looks rly cool nice work


----------



## Legend (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello could I have a transparency and a avy please?


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



Chicago




All I want is Naruto.

And a Senior Avy.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 7, 2009)

*Dogma*

*Spoiler*: _avatar_ 















*Ema Skye*

*Spoiler*: _avatar_ 












PS: Anything you don't like or want to change just let me know


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2009)

Could I get a transparency set of this? 



Non senior and senior set, for when I become a senior member. 

And as for the sig, I'd like it to be of the bear with the yellow and pink zigzags around it. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 7, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Dogma*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _avatar_
> 
> ...



Thank you!  *rep*


----------



## fraj (Jan 7, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Could I get a transparency set of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am the man for this job.


----------



## yukito (Jan 7, 2009)

Set, please?


----------



## Dogma (Jan 7, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Dogma*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _avatar_
> 
> ...



Thanks alot.


----------



## fraj (Jan 7, 2009)

*Genibus Nitito Canus....................

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *Genibus Nitito Canus....................
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Fracking awesome.  

Thankies.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2009)

Set please. Thanks .


----------



## Drama (Jan 7, 2009)

Just Naruto. Also resize down to 50%. 

Thanks.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 7, 2009)

*THE LEGEND OF Q*


----------



## Gecka (Jan 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 





> NeoBux






Transparency and resize to fit into a senior sized sig(550 by 500)


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 8, 2009)

hi its me. i wanted to req a trans of another Stardust pic agian hehe. the only thing i dont like about the pic is that a hand is blocking some of stardust. i dont kno if u can do anythin about it, but if u cant its cool too. thnx


----------



## fraj (Jan 8, 2009)

*azn fan gurl.............................

Spoiler:  







*

*raiden......................

Spoiler:  







check out the quality of the hair transparency


*

*~brrpp~........................
*

*gecka........................

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Drama (Jan 8, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *~brrpp~........................
> *




awesome! ! ! but can you take out the frog?

(rep + cred?)


----------



## fraj (Jan 8, 2009)

~Brrpp~ said:


> awesome! ! ! but can you take out the frog?
> 
> (rep + cred?)



Nope the frog has the copyright info on it and I wont take it out.


----------



## Drama (Jan 8, 2009)

frajosg said:


> Nope the frog has the copyright info on it and I wont take it out.



LOL. wow I didnt even see that till now.
ok.. thanks


----------



## Raiden (Jan 8, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *raiden......................
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Amazing work man, thanks for putting so much effort into this .


----------



## Volke (Jan 8, 2009)

I want the girl and the sword left. And if there's anything you can do to improve the quality of the image, do that please.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 8, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *gecka........................
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



You know you love me

And thanks.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 8, 2009)

Transparent plox,and sig size
Thanks in advance


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 9, 2009)

Transparency for the sig (I want Sai, Kakashi, Hinata, Kiba and Akamaru), avy with Hinata's face, please.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 9, 2009)

HERE

Can I only get the girl transparent. Not the chair behind it.

Please resize to proper sig limits.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 9, 2009)

Trans Set of this please?


----------



## fraj (Jan 9, 2009)

Ill do gabgirl and ballstick good  especially gabgirl


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 9, 2009)

*whamslam3*





*Volke*





*Naruto Uzumaki*

*Spoiler*: _sig_ 




Awesome pic you got there!! Hinata's ass pek


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 9, 2009)

^thnx man rep


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks alot mang,will credit


----------



## Nirvash (Jan 9, 2009)

Can I please get the date and the wording transparent, no website link.  I would really appreciate it



~ Thanks! frajosg


----------



## fraj (Jan 10, 2009)

*Gabgirl............................

Spoiler:  







*

*Mr.Ballistik.................................*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Nirvash.........................

Spoiler:  







*

*whips i need a lil more time to do yours to get the hair right *


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 10, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *whips i need a lil more time to do yours to get the hair right *


Oh ok thanks fraj <3


----------



## julias.skeezer (Jan 11, 2009)

take out the black background plz and ty

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kamden (Jan 11, 2009)

Could I have this transparent and resized for sig, please?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 11, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *Gabgirl............................
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Thanks man


----------



## fraj (Jan 11, 2009)

*Whips......................


There was a watermark in that image and if you use it I want you to credit the person who put the water mark please.*

*julias.skeezer....................
*


*Kamden...................
*


----------



## Kamden (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you very much! pek


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 11, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *Whips......................
> 
> 
> There was a watermark in that image and if you use it I want you to credit the person who put the water mark please.*



thanks Fraj, will do


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 12, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *Gabgirl............................
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Thanks, baby


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi there, can I get this (same size, please) transparent...ed:


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 12, 2009)

Ero_Sennin said:


> Hi there, can I get this (same size, please) transparent...ed:



Sure, just give me a minute (or a few hours)


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 12, 2009)

can i get a transparency from this pic

sig and ava

thanks


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks hayden, like your work


----------



## Tousen (Jan 12, 2009)

*Please make sure you are calling the work you are going to do and also make sure sigs are off

Thank You*


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 12, 2009)

*Yariko*

*Spoiler*: _avatar_ 







This has the image a bit more sharpenned




*Spoiler*: _sig_ 













Tousen said:


> *Please make sure you are calling the work you are going to do and also make sure sigs are off
> 
> Thank You*


Sorry Tousen about the sig on :S


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 12, 2009)

Can i get a transparency from this pic



resize is not needed

Thanks


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 12, 2009)

*Disko*


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 12, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Disko*



Thank you!


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 13, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Yariko*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _avatar_
> 
> ...



thanks, I love it<3


----------



## Creator (Jan 13, 2009)

Can i have these two transparented. 


*Spoiler*: _Only Jun Tao_ 





Keep the Kanji (I think thats right, the japanese/chinese writing, i cant tell the difference) please. 




As for my pervious requests, put this on my tab, i will repay the rep.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Tousen (Jan 13, 2009)

Im at work so i cant do this myself but i have a few touch up request


*Spoiler*: _Resize_ 




Can you resize my sig and the other image to like 470 x w.e and can you touch them both up. I am sure there are a few mistake there since i did it around 3:30 am 
conno


----------



## Creator (Jan 13, 2009)

You are awesome.


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2009)

You cannot remove the signature of the artist from the bottom. You need to put that in the render too.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 13, 2009)

frajosg said:


> You cannot remove the signature of the artist from the bottom. You need to put that in the render too.


Forgot that :S sorry...




Tousen said:


> Im at work so i cant do this myself but i have a few touch up request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Resize_
> ...


work on it.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 13, 2009)

Tousen


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 14, 2009)

Transparency (and resize) for the sig, avy with her face, please.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 14, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> Tousen



Thanks for the first one but can you put her underwear back on for the second one


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 14, 2009)

*gabzilla*

*Spoiler*: _avatar_


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 14, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *gabzilla*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _avatar_



Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 14, 2009)

lol, I tried using GIMP for about the tenth time now... photoshop is just so much easier to use.

*Ero_Sennin*
I hope you aren't going to use this for a signature on narutoforums, since it is too wide by 119 pixels. Otherwise, here is your request.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jan 15, 2009)

Nah, it won't see the light of day on my signature and thank you very much for handling my request.  I don't know how to compensate you since you seem to be rep-sealed or just turned it off or something, so let me know if you have anything else in mind.

Later.


----------



## LastAzurE (Jan 15, 2009)

Could I have this resized (to fit in my signature) and have everything but the character on the right cut out please? 

An avatar made from his head would also be nice.

Please and thankyou


----------



## Tousen (Jan 15, 2009)

Please read the rules of the shop

Thank You


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 15, 2009)

Ero_Sennin said:


> Nah, it won't see the light of day on my signature and thank you very much for handling my request.  I don't know how to compensate you since you seem to be rep-sealed or just turned it off or something, so let me know if you have anything else in mind.
> 
> Later.



It's fine, I'm working non-profit. But if you feel like you still want to rep someone, you can rep the owner of this shop, Tousen.


----------



## LastAzurE (Jan 15, 2009)

Tousen said:


> Please read the rules of the shop
> 
> Thank You



Ah, alright I missed out the post requirements :/

Sorry 

I'll  be back soon then


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 15, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Can you also resize for Siggy use



I don't think anyone picked this up yet. I will do it.


----------



## Creator (Jan 18, 2009)

4 requests this time. Just leave the size as it is. As per alway, i will rep the person after i am unrepsealed. 


*Spoiler*: _Just Tsunade, maybe cut her leg portion because it has writing on it. You will understand when you look at it. _ 










*Spoiler*: _The background_ 










*Spoiler*: _Tsunade, but leave the speech bubbles._ 





Victor Valdes: ''Pay me more!''





*Spoiler*: _Tsunade, but leave the speech bubbles._ 









Thank you. pek


----------



## yukito (Jan 18, 2009)

Is there any way someone can make me a set from this?


----------



## fraj (Jan 18, 2009)

*Creator............................

Spoiler:  














azn fan gurl.............................

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Tousen (Jan 18, 2009)

*next time read the rules*


----------



## Cindy (Jan 18, 2009)

Sig appropriate size, transparent. Remove the mask, too, please.

Avatar: 150x150, Hinata's face.

Thanks in advance, will rep and cred. <3


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 18, 2009)

*Signature*

Size: Any
Extra: Only the two in the middle

Thank you.


----------



## fraj (Jan 18, 2009)

Tousen said:


> *next time read the rules*



No no T, he asked me on msn to do his requests for him but I just asked him to post in the shop because I wanted to get the shop to 7k posts. I know the rules clearly anyway.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 18, 2009)

Regardless rule number 9 has and always be rule number 9


----------



## fraj (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't see the big deal about it but fine if you are really serious about it, I wont do it again.


----------



## Creator (Jan 18, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *Creator............................*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Not to be a hater, but could i request for those three to be redone properly please. 

The first one, under her arm, that needs to be cleaned. 

The second one, i wanted 'The Sannins' to be left there. 

The third one, its not as clean. 

Um...If thats not allows, its alright. I apologise and i will still repay Fraj for his efforts.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 18, 2009)

frajosg said:


> I don't see the big deal about it but fine if you are really serious about it, I wont do it again.


 
I didnt make the rules so they can be bended w.e anyone felt like it. They are there for a reason. You break the rules now and you will most likely break them in the future and thats not going to go down.

And its not fair to everyone else who want more then 2 request done and have to come every 24 hours.





Creator said:


> Not to be a hater, but could i request for those three to be redone properly please.
> 
> The first one, under her arm, that needs to be cleaned.
> 
> ...



Seriously dude. You just got 4 things done for you and your still not happy. Either take them how they are now or pick 2.


----------



## fraj (Jan 18, 2009)

I cleaned them properly but for some reason my photoshop saved them as a 2nd part history. mmm.... i might have to fix my photoshop up. Sorry T for the hassle.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Jan 18, 2009)

Could someone redo this one?



			
				Momochi Zabuza said:
			
		

> 'Eeey, Tousen's.
> 
> Wondering if someone could make
> 
> ...



Y'all did it once before, but it was a long time ago...I can't log into my old PB account and whoever did it for me the first time doesn't have it on theirs, either... :sweat


----------



## Creator (Jan 18, 2009)

Tousen said:


> Seriously dude. You just got 4 things done for you and your still not happy. Either take them how they are now or pick 2.



Alright. Sorry.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Chapter 431






Transparency and resize to *fit* *under* a 550 by 500 sig


----------



## Cloud (Jan 19, 2009)

*Don't have my cs3(new computer)*

Please resize the pic into 150x150 and make a gif out the pictures in order. Please add a border as well. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









I just want the white background out. Keep the bubbles


----------



## Prowler (Jan 19, 2009)

*Transparency for my sig. Thanks ^^  *


----------



## yukito (Jan 19, 2009)

frajosg said:


> azn fan gurl.............................
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank you very muchly.


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2009)

*Momochi Zabuza..................


Gecka...................

Spoiler:  






*


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 19, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> *Signature*
> 
> Size: Any
> Extra: Only the two in the middle
> ...



Mine was skipped.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 20, 2009)

Transparency for sig. resize is not needed

*Spoiler*: __ 








thank you.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 20, 2009)

Someone do it plz.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 20, 2009)

*Cloud ....*



*Prowler ...*



*Ema Skye ...*



*Disko ...*



*Niko Bellic ... *


----------



## Cindy (Jan 20, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Sig appropriate size, transparent. Remove the mask, too, please.
> 
> Avatar: 150x150, Hinata's face.
> 
> Thanks in advance, will rep and cred. <3



Mine was also skipped.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 20, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Mine was also skipped.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cloud (Jan 21, 2009)

thank you       .


----------



## Tousen (Jan 21, 2009)

The next request that comes through here. Nobody do. I have someone that wants to apply for a job here.


THank You


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 21, 2009)

Request then.



And resize it down to fit my signature.

Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Jan 21, 2009)

Tousen said:


> The next request that comes through here. Nobody do. I have someone that wants to apply for a job here.
> 
> 
> THank You



But the next request is an easy one. You need to give the new comer a challenging request to do. Well thats what I think.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh what the fuck. My niece can probably do that one.

Take care of this one and we will have to wait for the next one


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 21, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> *Ema Skye ...*



Thank you *rep*


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 21, 2009)

Requesting a senior sized set from a transparency of this:


----------



## Bleach (Jan 21, 2009)

Transparency of this please XD!?


Thnx in advance ! Ill be sure to +rep and cred. Also, if you can can you resize it so that its senior member avy size?


----------



## Cinna (Jan 22, 2009)

I didn't know which request I had to do, so I did all of the three. I really hope I have done it right XD Enjoy!


*Spoiler*: _ZigZag_ 














*Spoiler*: _Pintsize_


----------



## Cinna (Jan 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Bleach_


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks!

It might be a week or two till I use the set.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 22, 2009)

Could I have this Trans'd please



Thanks


----------



## Tousen (Jan 22, 2009)

Well damn I didnt see that coming.

Those of your that got your request done by cinnayum please PM me what you think about the work.

Thank You


----------



## Bleach (Jan 22, 2009)

cinnayum said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bleach_



Thnx!! +rep =)!

EDIT: Ill rep in 24 hrs XD! Spread 2 much D:


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 22, 2009)

cinnayum said:


> I didn't know which request I had to do, so I did all of the three. I really hope I have done it right XD Enjoy!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ZigZag_



Hey thanks.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 22, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> *Disko ...*



 Thank you.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 23, 2009)

I would like to welcome cinnayum to the shop


----------



## Mellie (Jan 23, 2009)

transparent please.
not need to resize. i'll do that myself
thanks


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 24, 2009)

hey guys can some1 plz trans this for me. all i want is KICK-ASS (the green guy in the middle) if u dont kno who he is hehe. everything else can be deleted from the pic. thnx.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi I got another request 

Pic: 

Just the girl to the right please :3. I know theres words and that little guy but you can include that little guy if you want lol

Thnx :3


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2009)

Request:



Juts the top panel of Orihime about to be taken, leave Hime and the hands, get rid of the black background, thanks.


----------



## Cinna (Jan 24, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Could I have this Trans'd please
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'll take this one, just give me a couple of minutes. 

DONE!


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Cinnayum! Rep and Cred for you


----------



## Creator (Jan 24, 2009)

Tousen, since i got my rep unsealed just today. I repped Saiko once and Fraj for what they have done for me. 

haydenKyuubi is banned so i cant rep him now, I will rep him when his unbanned. And give Saiko the last rep when i can rep him again.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 24, 2009)

*KSF ...*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*whamslam3 ...*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Bleach ...*



*Ennoea ...*



And welcome to the team cinnayum


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 25, 2009)

Tousen said:


> I would like to welcome cinnayum to the shop



welcome to the team mate.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 25, 2009)

thnx bear it looks great!


----------



## Cinna (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for welcoming me, everyone!


----------



## Mellie (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks Bear


----------



## YukiKaze (Jan 25, 2009)

I demand a signature Ladys and Gentleman  *jk*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Could you render those two girls and write in japanese letters "Destiny" (aka "Sadame") and if its possible some blood on these letters.
I want to use it as a signature





The best would be if you can make it that the word pops up after some time as a gif (but without blood splatter but more like a flash)

And a Avatar 125x125 (centerd on the handy)


Thank you 


EDIT:If the blood splatter is to much work or doesnt look good than dont do it


----------



## Bleach (Jan 25, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> *KSF ...*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thans man! +rep


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

150x 150 avy please.


----------



## Chlorine (Jan 25, 2009)

125x125 avi:

You can just leave the face if necassary.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jan 25, 2009)

Could I get a trans' of this picture of Joe Satriani?


----------



## Cinna (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll take care of yours YukiKaze & Kameil!

Give me some hours  Ready!


*Spoiler*: _Kameil_ 






Oh, such a cute shyguy pek have fun!






*Spoiler*: _YukiKaze_ 










Done!


----------



## YukiKaze (Jan 26, 2009)

Cinnayumm said:


> I'll take care of yours YukiKaze & Kameil!
> 
> Give me some hours  Ready!
> 
> ...



Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god. Is this a dream? Please give me a punch


----------



## Tousen (Jan 26, 2009)

havent seen a response like that in a such a long time 


Please remember to turn off sigs

TY


----------



## Cinna (Jan 26, 2009)

YukiKaze said:


> Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god. Is this a dream? Please give me a punch



Glad you like it pek ()


Tousen said:


> havent seen a response like that in a such a long time



 I am not bad, huh?


----------



## Tousen (Jan 26, 2009)

Im getting no complaints so far.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Silvermyst (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey, if y'all could transparent this for me, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just Niko, please.  :]


----------



## Soldier (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd like The greyish around the edges of the oval to dissapear along with the URL at the bottom.
Resized for signature and a matching avatar, one of the man with the tophat and another avatar of Alice.
Just to see which I like better.
THANK YOU.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd like a transparent sig with just the bear head, and the green sparks coming from its eyes


For an ava i want a transparency of the R symbol (150x150)


----------



## Cinna (Jan 29, 2009)

Taking care of yours Chlorine, Griff Hyral & Silvermyst 

Done! 


*Spoiler*: _Chlorine_


----------



## fraj (Jan 29, 2009)

* excellence153..................   *


----------



## Kamden (Jan 29, 2009)

Can I get a transparency of this, with an avie of Naruto and Sakura's faces?


----------



## fraj (Jan 29, 2009)

*Soldier.......................................

Spoiler:  









*

*Coolie..............................
*


----------



## Soldier (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you, frajosg. 

Hm, can I have the avatars at 125x125?


----------



## Cooli (Jan 29, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *Coolie..............................
> *



Thanks, but you erased the sparks and didnt make the avatar


----------



## nick1689 (Jan 29, 2009)

Would I please be able to get a transparency of this, with an avy of the area of his face including his eyes, nose, mouth, chin etc? Thanks.


----------



## Nejisuke (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey can i have this please trans: 

But please with the cool effeckts ;D


----------



## Raktus (Jan 31, 2009)

Had two images I was wondering if you could do for me...


*Spoiler*: __ 









On the first one, if you could somehow cut out the center three from the rest of the picture and make them the new picture? Would it also be possible to add a bubble outline to the outside of them as well?


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 1, 2009)

Can I get a transparency of this?


----------



## fraj (Feb 2, 2009)

*nick1689.....................................

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 2, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *nick1689.....................................
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thanks alot

+rep


----------



## Kamden (Feb 2, 2009)

I think my request was skipped, so I'll post it again.

Can I get a transparency of this, with an avie of Naruto and Sakura's faces?


----------



## Crocodile (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi dude's.Can i get a transparency of this dude.

Pic: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/onepiece/images/thumb/5/5c/Magellan.PNG/412px-Magellan.PNG




What I want left: The big guy,His introduction box and the speech bubble's.

Size: The current size is fine.

Thank's.I look foward to see how this turns out.Your work is great.


----------



## yukito (Feb 2, 2009)

Can someone make me a set out of this? Sig should be anywhere around 250x400, avatar 150x150. (Of the light-haired guy's face, please.) If you could omit the text, I would like that. Um, if it's too much trouble to fix the logo on the chair, you can leave it.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2009)

Can someone transparent out the background, just leaving Jake and Heath?

And I'll try to rep you twice if someone smooths out the heart as well because its really pixalated at the sides. :ho

Keep it the same size though, I'm using it for a t-shirt. Please and thank you. pek


----------



## Cinna (Feb 4, 2009)

Kamden said:


> Can I get a transparency of this, with an avie of Naruto and Sakura's faces?



Taking care of this one  it might take some hrs

Ok, I am Done! :ho


*Spoiler*: _KAMDEN_


----------



## mootz (Feb 4, 2009)

transparency and a tiny bit smaller plox


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 4, 2009)

*Nejisuke* ... 

*Spoiler*: __ 






 @ it coming out looking like shit. 




*Raktus* ... 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Dotted line is placed to make it look like their stepping out of a circle. To compensate for the dog's (on the left) partially chopped off back leg. 





*bloosom.queen* ... 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Can't remove the signature because it's a ban-able offense.


----------



## Raktus (Feb 5, 2009)

awesome, thanks! Love your avatar by the way ^_^


----------



## Cero (Feb 5, 2009)

Could i get a transparency. Just the


----------



## fraj (Feb 7, 2009)

* azn_fan_gurl   ....................

Spoiler:  







*

*chee..........................
*

*mootz...........................
*


----------



## fraj (Feb 7, 2009)

Cero said:


> Could i get a transparency. Just the



Do you have permission and rights to do that ? If so then I wanna see a screen shot please.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 7, 2009)

Could I have this Trans'd please?

Stock:  X


----------



## Cero (Feb 7, 2009)

frajosg said:


> Do you have permission and rights to do that ? If so then I wanna see a screen shot please.



My bad, i'll PM you with the permission screenshot asap


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 7, 2009)

Could I have this trans and resized please?


----------



## Yeobo (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey guys. Just need a quick little white space removal, if you will.



I've been using this siggie for a few days now, but those white spaces in between are really starting to bug me. I'd appreciate it greatly if you'd get rid of them for me.

Thanks. <3


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 7, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> *Nejisuke* ...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thats ok, thank you.


----------



## Crocodile (Feb 8, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> Hi dude's.Can i get a transparency of this dude.
> 
> Pic:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hi,It's been more than 5 days and my request still hasn't been fufilled.
I'm sorry to be a nag.I did follow the rules correctly,right?


----------



## yukito (Feb 8, 2009)

I come here a lot now. XD

Um, can I just get the white taken out? Reps and credits.


----------



## fraj (Feb 8, 2009)

Working on all of them


----------



## fraj (Feb 8, 2009)

*Cero......................

Spoiler:  





I am gonna have to put the artists signature in the transparency too. I'm sure you will understand 


*

* Whips♥ .......................
*

*disko.........................
*


*Chimes.........................
*


----------



## Yeobo (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks bunches~ <3

Is there anything you charge?


----------



## fraj (Feb 8, 2009)

Chimes said:


> Thanks bunches~ <3
> 
> Is there anything you charge?



Nope nothing.


----------



## fraj (Feb 8, 2009)

* Manta Punk   ............................
*

*azn fan gurl......................
*


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks Fraj, awesome as always


----------



## Crocodile (Feb 8, 2009)

Ooop's my bad.
Sorry about that frajosg.I've sorted it out.
The sig looks awesome.Can I have without the ugly text lol.


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 8, 2009)

Set plox:


----------



## yukito (Feb 9, 2009)

I will get the second rep to you soon, frajosg. I spread a couple reps, but then I repped too many.


----------



## Tousen (Feb 9, 2009)

frajosg said:


> * Manta Punk   ............................
> *



*This has to be the funniest thing i have seen in a while *


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 9, 2009)

can anyone do:

I want naruto. if you must put fukusaku feel free to put him.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll do Raiden and Dbgohan08's request


----------



## Beowulf (Feb 9, 2009)

Can I please get this transparent?


----------



## fraj (Feb 9, 2009)

Tousen said:


> *This has to be the funniest thing i have seen in a while *



thanks lol, well i was getting bored of the usual HEY TURN YOUR SIG OFF......... so i tried a more hands on approach.


----------



## Captain Snow (Feb 9, 2009)

Can someone make the background transparent?


----------



## Franky (Feb 9, 2009)

PLease and thank you:

No resizing necessary, I'll take care of it... please just cut it out


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 9, 2009)

*Raiden*

*Spoiler*: _avatar_ 















*Dbgohan08*

*Spoiler*: _pic_ 




real size:




sig size:









*Sikh Assassin*


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks hayden


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 9, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with their faces, please.


----------



## Bitch (Feb 10, 2009)

Transparency for sig, please?  And avy with Sai's face.


----------



## Rashman (Feb 10, 2009)

Transparency please!!  photoshop is being a real bitch

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Beowulf (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you very much mate


----------



## Mai (Feb 10, 2009)

Transparency  for sig and avie please?


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll work on the requests of Captain Snow and Franky.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 11, 2009)

Please make transparent...with matching avatar

Thanks!


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 11, 2009)

*Captain Snow* 





*Franky*


----------



## Nirvash (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a transparency request,



Can I please get a transparency of Nnoitra and all the ground beneath him in the top panel.  Also, could I please get one regular size (the size that's in the Stock picture) and one that's a little bigger.


I would really appreciate it


~ Thank you very much haydenKyuubi!


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll do requests of gabzilla, Paper and rashman


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 12, 2009)

*gabzilla*

*Spoiler*: _set_ 












*Paper *

*Spoiler*: _avatar_ 











*Spoiler*: _sig_ 











*rashman*

*Spoiler*: _pics_


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 12, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *gabzilla*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _set_



Gracias ;D


----------



## Rashman (Feb 12, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *rashman*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _pics_




Thanks alot!


----------



## Franky (Feb 12, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Captain Snow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a ton dude, and sorry for the late pickup


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 12, 2009)

tsuchiraikage said:


> Transparency  for sig and avie please?




I think this one hasn't been attended to yet, I'll do it.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 12, 2009)

Can I get a 150 x 150 ava sized transparent of Char( the guy in the red.) No border. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bitch (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot!  Its awesome.


----------



## Cinna (Feb 12, 2009)

Masurao said:


> Can I get a 150 x 150 ava sized transparent of Char( the guy in the red.) No border.
> Thanks.



Here you go! 



My bad for skipping anyone! It wasn't intentionally


----------



## Masurao (Feb 12, 2009)

Cinnayumm said:


> Here you go!



Thanks! Looks good.

Will rep, and cred.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 12, 2009)

Transparency and resize under 550X500 please


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll work on Animeblue and Unrequited Silence's requests


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 15, 2009)

*Animeblue *





*Unrequited Silence*

*Spoiler*: _avatar_ 













*KLoWn*

*Spoiler*: _pic_ 






sig size:


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 15, 2009)

Fukken excellent work! +rep all the way


----------



## Skylit (Feb 15, 2009)

'Ello.



Could I have just a transparency of this?

Rep will be given.


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 15, 2009)

Transparency and resize for sig please


Thanks!


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 15, 2009)

trans pls


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll do Nirvash and Gecka's requests


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2009)

Could I have this Trans'd and Resized Please?

STOCK 

Thanks x


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 16, 2009)

Mammon said:


> 'Ello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I'll do this one now  _


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mammon_ 









You didn't specify a size, so if you want a resize just ask


----------



## Skylit (Feb 16, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mammon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. 

Thank you. Like I said: Rep will be given.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 16, 2009)

tsuchiraikage said:


> Transparency  for sig and avie please?


----------



## Kamden (Feb 16, 2009)

May I get a transparency of just Deidara, with an avie of his face?


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 16, 2009)

*Nirvash*

*Spoiler*: _pic_ 




Bigger size:



Smaller size:








*Gecka*


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 16, 2009)

Disko said:


> Transparency and resize for sig please
> 
> 
> Thanks!





milkshakes said:


> trans pls


_Ill do these two  _


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2009)

Sankyu my good sir


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _milkshakes_


----------



## milkshakes (Feb 17, 2009)

nightmare is back and sexy doing the request
+ rep but i found out it was already trans
thought it wasnt cuz over size limit and then when i uploaded, became white backround cuz low qual or something so all i had to do was resize XD but still thx very much


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 17, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Could I have this Trans'd and Resized Please?
> 
> STOCK
> 
> Thanks x


_I will do this one  _


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Nightmare


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 17, 2009)

And while I'm at it ... 

I'll do Kamdens request as well


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 17, 2009)

^Great request Whips♥  and great job Nightmare


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks Hayden and thanks Nightmare  

Rep and cred


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 17, 2009)

_
*Spoiler*: Kamden 









Thank you hayden

My pleasure Whips
_


----------



## Kamden (Feb 17, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _
> *Spoiler*: Kamden
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, thank you! pek  You even added a border too!


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 17, 2009)

Can I get a transparency sig of War machine please.


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Gambitz_


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks Epic. Thank you: thumbs


----------



## Rashman (Feb 18, 2009)

Can someone help me get the background of this image transparent and also to adjust the image to fit sig size? please?..


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 18, 2009)

_It would be my pleasure rashman 


_


----------



## Rashman (Feb 18, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _It would be my pleasure rasman
> 
> 
> _



Very Nice!


----------



## yukito (Feb 18, 2009)

Set, please?


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 18, 2009)

_I got you azn 


*Spoiler*:  Azn fan gurl 














_


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 19, 2009)

Transparencies, please.

Insert a border around both pictures as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Tuanie (Feb 19, 2009)

tran this plz :] 
and can you resize it a little for sig size? 

ty


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2009)

Set please.

I would like it if the monks, dragon, and thingy in the background composed of two columns. etc were left in the transparency for the sig.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 19, 2009)

Just get the white of the edges.


----------



## fraj (Feb 20, 2009)

i got all of them, ill start as soon as i get back from uni


----------



## YukiKaze (Feb 20, 2009)

Need an Avatar 110x110 and 125x125 transparent (snake and text)





EDIT:
And Signatur made out of this pictures.


----------



## Yeobo (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd like a transparent done, along with a little resizing so it fits better within the sig limits. 

Will rep, cred, or both depending on what you'd like. ^^


----------



## ~Namine (Feb 20, 2009)

In limits.
Transparency (just the girl)
and an Avy Please!


----------



## fraj (Feb 20, 2009)

*ghstwrld ..........................

Spoiler:  









tuanie...........................

Spoiler:  









raiden.............................


yukikaze..................
Spoiler:  










chimes..........................
*


----------



## Yeobo (Feb 20, 2009)

Ahehe, sorry. My mind was somewhere else. ^^;

Don't hate me.


----------



## fraj (Feb 20, 2009)

Chimes said:


> Ahehe, sorry. My mind was somewhere else. ^^;
> 
> Don't hate me.



Nah no worries, its just a simple procedure


----------



## Gig (Feb 20, 2009)

Could you please make a set out of this please



Thank you


----------



## Yeobo (Feb 20, 2009)

frajosg said:


> Nah no worries, its just a simple procedure



Hehe. 

Thanks much. <3


----------



## Tuanie (Feb 20, 2009)

ty! but i forgot to ask to make this transparent also. plz dont hate me


----------



## fraj (Feb 21, 2009)

Why does everyone think im gonna hate them . i wouldnt do your requests if i hated you.


----------



## =calexus= (Feb 21, 2009)

_stock_

This pic please.
Just get rid of the white and the red in the background please.
Can I have an avatar please to?

Cheers.

EDIT: This could be better version, no folds.


----------



## Beowulf (Feb 21, 2009)

Can I please get this transparent? Thank you


----------



## Tuanie (Feb 21, 2009)

frajosg said:


> Why does everyone think im gonna hate them . i wouldnt do your requests if i hated you.




i guess you love me than pek


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 21, 2009)

~Namine said:


> In limits.
> Transparency (just the girl)
> and an Avy Please!





Gig said:


> Could you please make a set out of this please
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you





Tuanie said:


> ty! but i forgot to ask to make this transparent also. plz dont hate me





=calexus= said:


> _stock_
> 
> This pic please.
> Just get rid of the white and the red in the background please.
> ...





Sikh Assassin said:


> Can I please get this transparent? Thank you


_
I will do these  

@ calexus ... I'm not supposed to be doing your request seeing as you lack the minimum 50 post requirement

But no biggie, I'll do it  
_


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 21, 2009)

Transparency for the sig, avy with Hinata and Naruko's faces, please.


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Namine_ 












*Spoiler*: _Gig_ 












*Spoiler*: _=calexus=_ 













Lol I'll do Gabzilla's as well


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 21, 2009)

_
*Spoiler*: Gabzilla 








_


----------



## =calexus= (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Gig (Feb 21, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gig_



Thank you so much Nightmere 

 I really appreciate it thank you again 

+reps


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 21, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _
> *Spoiler*: Gabzilla
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you ;D


----------



## YukiKaze (Feb 21, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *
> 
> yukikaze..................
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thank you, i edited my request a bit to late 

I'll repost it



YukiKaze said:


> And Signatur made out of this pictures.


----------



## Tuanie (Feb 21, 2009)

ty night


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 21, 2009)

kindly make transparent... that's all... 



thanks...


----------



## Starrk (Feb 21, 2009)

Pretty straight foward I think. Thanks in advance.

~Stark


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 21, 2009)

YukiKaze said:


> Thank you, i edited my request a bit to late
> 
> I'll repost it





Mingming said:


> kindly make transparent... that's all...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks...





Stark said:


> Pretty straight foward I think. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ~Stark


_I'll do these  _


----------



## Starrk (Feb 21, 2009)

Quick thing: You'll probably already do this, but just transparent anything not in the border.


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _YukiKaze_ 














*Spoiler*: _Primera Espada lol_ 





WAIT WHAT


----------



## Starrk (Feb 22, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Primera Espada lol_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Primera FTW.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd like the background transparent on this one pl0x 

I'd like to keep the kanji (or whatever it is) and the text as well, and if possible the characters shadows, assuming it can be done without it looking like it's been cut off clean where it's supposed to fade away, but if it's too much work just skip it.

Thnx


----------



## Yeobo (Feb 23, 2009)

Transed for a siggie please. ^^


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 23, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> I'd like the background transparent on this one pl0x
> 
> I'd like to keep the kanji (or whatever it is) and the text as well, and if possible the characters shadows, assuming it can be done without it looking like it's been cut off clean where it's supposed to fade away, but if it's too much work just skip it.
> 
> Thnx


_I'll do this ... but I can't guarantee the shadows will come out good so I'm gonna do it without the Shadows ... I can include the Kanji though 

EDIT: I can't do this now due to the fact I have to go to school ... I'll do it ASAP when I come back  

Sorry for taking so long 
_


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks night...


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 24, 2009)

oh and if you guys don't mind i have another request... 

just an avvy to transparentize...  it would be cool if you could keep the 150x150 size... thanks...


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Tousen 



Transparency for the sig (just remove the white and leave everything else) avy with Hinata and Sakura's faces (but if you can include their arms, that'd be perfect), please.

Thanks 

Double rep if you can have it for today.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 24, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _I'll do this ... but I can't guarantee the shadows will come out good so I'm gonna do it without the Shadows ... I can include the Kanji though
> 
> EDIT: I can't do this now due to the fact I have to go to school ... I'll do it ASAP when I come back
> 
> ...


No worries, take your time~


----------



## Cinna (Feb 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_ 






border


borderless


rezised


not resized

_I like your spirit gab  _


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 24, 2009)

Cinnayumm said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect 

Give me a couple of hours to spread my rep so I can rep you again :3

Thanks!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 24, 2009)

Too much sweetness for any comment...

Make the background of this transparent please :3


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 24, 2009)

_Klown and The Pink Ninja 

I'll have both of yours up very soon 

But Pink Ninja, please turn off your sig  
_


----------



## Yeobo (Feb 24, 2009)

Cinnayumm said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. ^^ 

-reppage-


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _KLoWn_


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 24, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _KLoWn_


Awesome~ 

+rep


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 26, 2009)

This, please!


----------



## Vaz (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a request for the folks here at this wonderfull establishment 

, I'd like it to be just Chiba ( the guy singing ) plus the mic and the tiny bit of shadow at his feet, resized to be able to fit in a sig, featuring only him and with the transparent background this shop delivers.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll do requests of *excellence153 *and *Vaz *


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 26, 2009)

*excellence153*





*Vaz*


----------



## Vaz (Feb 27, 2009)

You earned your reps, good Sir


----------



## yukito (Feb 27, 2009)

Set pl0x.


----------



## fraj (Feb 27, 2009)

*azn fan furl....................

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 27, 2009)

tranz pleaz...


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Overhaul (Feb 27, 2009)

It's beautiful.
I'll raep you when I can,luv<3


----------



## Sine (Feb 28, 2009)

150x150 transparent avy please, without the line if it's doable


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 28, 2009)

Can anyone make me a transparent sig of Chun out of this please:


Please write my NF name Sonikku Tilt along the side in a cool green font, also, please resize it to a smaller size to fit the standards. 
Will reward with reps. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 28, 2009)

Set please. Thanks in advance.



EDIT: If it's difficult to make transparent, just tell me by pm.


----------



## Kek (Feb 28, 2009)

trans set please, everything except the blue text behind them. With an avy of the pink-haired one.


----------



## fraj (Feb 28, 2009)

*Dakota.......................


sonikku tilt.............................
*


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks frajosg!


----------



## Sine (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you *frajosg*


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 28, 2009)

_I'll do Raidens (It doesn't look too difficult :ho) 

BTW Kek I'm not seeing any image whatsoever in that spoiler 

Did you put any link or IMG tags in it  

ALSO ... TURN OFF YOUR SIG SONIKKU TILT 
_


----------



## Kek (Feb 28, 2009)

hmm, it was showing up before, but I put the link there now.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 28, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _I'll do Raidens (It doesn't look too difficult :ho)
> 
> *BTW Kek I'm not seeing any image whatsoever in that spoiler
> 
> ...


It happens sometimes Night, you can quote the post and check if the link is there. At least is what i do


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 28, 2009)

_
*Spoiler*: Raiden 









 

I already tried that hayden and I see nothing still  

Also Kek ... That link is showing up as a fatal error  
_


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 28, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _
> *Spoiler*: Raiden
> 
> 
> ...


 strange, i don't see the pic but i can acess the link and it's working for me. Well, probably just some odd fault at your end. Already had a few too.


PS: Raiden's set... nice!


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 28, 2009)

There is no fault on my end , it is the websites fault 

BTW Kek, what do you mean "everything except the blue text behind them."

If I do that, then it will look really weird , I hope you want something more to remain in the picture right


----------



## Kek (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, I want the two girls and the ribbon. without the blue stuff behind them. ^^


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 











OH shit hold up 

No blue stuff  

My bad, gimme like 1 minute and I'll fix it


----------



## Kek (Feb 28, 2009)

thank you! pek


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 28, 2009)

Transparency for the sig, avy with Hinata and Sakura's face (if you can also do one with Ino and Tenten's face, that would be great :3), please :3


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 28, 2009)

_I got you gabzilla  _


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 28, 2009)

Can i have this trans and resize please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 











I'm not sure about the avys because all those damn girls were spaced out too far, so if you want an avy of them separately just ask


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 28, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabzilla_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry, it's perfect.

Thanks!


----------



## Raiden (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks a million, Nightmare



haydenKyuubi said:


> PS: Raiden's set... nice!



<3


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 1, 2009)

Request.


And could you resize it to fit signature limits?

Thanks


----------



## fraj (Mar 1, 2009)

*disko...........................


zigzag........................
*


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 1, 2009)

Great, thank you.


----------



## ~Namine (Mar 1, 2009)

set and avy Please~!


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 1, 2009)

trans and resize sig please and thanks


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 1, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig (last panel, just Naruto and Hinata) avy with Hinata (again, from the last panel)

Thanks <3


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 1, 2009)

trans please ^^


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll do all of them


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 2, 2009)

Transparency please with a 150x150 avatar with any border, thank you.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 2, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_



Thank you Nightmare *rep*


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 2, 2009)

*~Namine*

*Spoiler*: _set_ 














*peaceluvx*

*Spoiler*: _sig_ 












*gabzilla*

*Spoiler*: _set_ 














*Reincarnation*


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 2, 2009)

O.O omg... its gorgeous! thank you so much!!


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 2, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> [*]*gabzilla*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _set_



Awesome. I'll need to wait a couple of hours before I can rep you. 

Thank you


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 2, 2009)

i hope my rep went through


----------



## ~Namine (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you so much! i love it


----------



## Tousen (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey do you guys need any help??? I have someone that wants to work here part time.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

_Ummm I have no objection to a part time worker  _


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 2, 2009)

Heyz Tousen 

No prob for me, any help is always welcome


----------



## Gecka (Mar 2, 2009)

I HAVE COMPLETED THE COMPILATION OF LAPS REGARDING CHAPTER 437 UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE.

Transparency(of the kid running with sword) and resize to fit into 550 by 500 signature.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a request 



Transparency and resize for signature limits please. I want only Naruto with the RasenShuriken on his hand(If you can also keep the rasenshuriken´s shadow under him it would be great)

Also an avy of 150x150 showing Naruto´s face, with a border.

I´ll rep you.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 3, 2009)

Alright Alright well even tho this last post is banned i will have the newbie work on it.


----------



## Durge (Mar 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sennin of hardwork_ 









sorry i couldn't keep the shadow in it just looked bad and u said 150x150 so i made one 150 and i made a 125x125 just in case you can't use the 150.

please rep and cred.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 3, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig (if necessary), avy with their faces.

You can't say i don't keep you busy, guys.


----------



## Durge (Mar 3, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig (if necessary), avy with their faces.
> 
> You can't say i don't keep you busy, guys.



ok i'll do it if u guys don't mind.

Edit:done


*Spoiler*: __ 












please Rep and Cred.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 3, 2009)

Durge, why you be skippin?


----------



## Durge (Mar 3, 2009)

sorry man. 

i'll start on it now.

EDIT: ok done

*Spoiler*: __ 









please cred me.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 3, 2009)

lol, it's cool man.

thanks btw.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 3, 2009)

Durge said:


> ok i'll do it if u guys don't mind.
> 
> Edit:done
> 
> ...



Perfect 

Thank you <3


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 4, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> You can't say i don't keep you busy, guys.


lol VIP client alright


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 4, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> lol VIP client alright



**


----------



## Tousen (Mar 4, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> lol VIP client alright




This man speaks the truth actually


----------



## Kamden (Mar 4, 2009)

May I have a transparency of this (please include the bug) with an avie of Shino's face?


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 4, 2009)

^ Doing it


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 4, 2009)

Can one of you photoshop-monkies put a pink border on that please?


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 4, 2009)

*Kamden*

*Spoiler*: _set_ 














*The Pink Ninja*

*Spoiler*: _pic_ 




Is this ok?


----------



## Kamden (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you so much! pek  You even added a blue border too!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 4, 2009)

Just the five kids ( and their shadows ) plus the transparent background you guys deliver, pretty please.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 4, 2009)

_I'll do Vaz's request 

But please turn off your sig first 
_


----------



## Vaz (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry, second time posting here but somehow I missed it 

Thanks.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Shiranui (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello, I was wondering if the smiley pin in this image could be done for me, along with a reasonable size reduction . Additionally, and the base of the image could "Who will watch the Watchmen?" be added in small, subtle, and bold text? Thank you.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 4, 2009)

_I got you Shiranui _


----------



## fraj (Mar 5, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _is this what you wanted
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: Shiranui
> ...



it needs to be round


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 5, 2009)

_Yah your right ... 

My circle making skills are weak ]

Any better 


*Spoiler*: Shiranui 









 
_


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 5, 2009)

The second one is perfect thank you.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 5, 2009)

Please turn off you sig on all your post.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 5, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin of hardwork_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I?m sorry I wasn?t able to rep you before but I was banned. Then again, thanks!

(And yeah, it looked bad if the shadow was kept.)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2009)

Just Ulquiorra, no need for the writing, if the black shards and stuff is hard then you can leave it out.



also Sig size please.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 6, 2009)

^ I'll do it


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 6, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with their faces, please. :3


----------



## Cinna (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll do it gab


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 6, 2009)

Love this guy! Soooo badass


*Ennoea*

*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2009)

Thnxs so much, I'll credit you and reps


----------



## Skylit (Mar 6, 2009)

A Transperancy of this please.



I'll hope you can do it. 

Rep will be given.

Tell me if I should give credit.


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 6, 2009)

[Shinsen-Subs]​_Casshern​_SINS​_-​_22​_[99126D2C].avi

Keep Haruhi, Mikuru, and Nagato. (All three girls.)

Resize so it'll fit in my sig.

Thanks!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a request please.



I just want an avy with Naruto´s face in it.

I´ll give rep.


----------



## Cinna (Mar 7, 2009)

Done 


*Spoiler*: _Gab_ 











rep & credit 



Mammon I'll do yours, just tell me what excatly you want to still be part of the transparent image. Only the man? Or the skyline, too?


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 7, 2009)

Can I have set of this please.

Avi of his face 125 x 125

resize the pic so it can fit in my sig.

I'll give reps & credit. Thank you.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 7, 2009)

Cinnayumm said:


> Done
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Gab_
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Skylit (Mar 7, 2009)

Cinnayumm said:


> Mammon I'll do yours, just tell me what excatly you want to still be part of the transparent image. Only the man? Or the skyline, too?



Only the Man please.


----------



## Cinna (Mar 7, 2009)

It came out kinda odd since it was really hard to tell the borders, so I airbrushed it a little. I tired my best


----------



## Skylit (Mar 7, 2009)

Cinnayumm said:


> It came out kinda odd since it was really hard to tell the borders, so I airbrushed it a little. I tired my best



Well... I think it looks nice. ;D

+rep


----------



## Cindy (Mar 7, 2009)

Transparent, sig size. Senior avatar of her face and boot, rounded edges if possible.  (No border on either)

Thanks <3 Will rep and credit.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi, guys. Can you make this picture transparent. I want only Sakura for the sig, and an avy with her face. Resize if necessary. Border on avy.



Will rep and cred.


----------



## Cinna (Mar 7, 2009)

Sayuri I'll do yours


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 8, 2009)

Could I have this Trand's please


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 8, 2009)

I'll do *Sennin of Hardwork* and *SenninKoroshi *requests


----------



## fraj (Mar 8, 2009)

*SenninKoroshi  .....................

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 8, 2009)

^ Next time post the requests you'll work, please.

I'll do *Cindy*'s.


----------



## fraj (Mar 8, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> ^ Next time post the requests you'll work, please.
> 
> I'll do *Cindy*'s.



lol funny guy


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 8, 2009)

^ sad comment dude... 

I already finished the job and you come here to post it? Didn't Tousen give you any rules?


----------



## Higawa (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi
Heres my first request!

Could you erase the background so that there is only the smybol left?



Thank you


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 8, 2009)

*Sennin of Hardwork*

*Spoiler*: _avatar_ 












*Cindy*

*Spoiler*: _set_ 







Is everything as you wanted?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello there. 
Please, could someone help me out with my sig? I don't have the tools to make it transparent. Here it is.

And this one too, please:


Thx in advance.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 8, 2009)

It's perfect! =D Thank you!


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 8, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Hi, guys. Can you make this picture transparent. I want only Sakura for the sig, and an avy with her face. Resize if necessary. Border on avy.
> 
> 
> 
> Will rep and cred.





Takuji said:


> Hi can someone make this transparent and resize it? (non-senior sig size) plz
> sorry this is my 2nd time to request
> RLY BIG





Whips♥ said:


> Could I have this Trand's please


_I will do these three requests 
_


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Pepper_ 














*Spoiler*: _Whips_


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 8, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Whips_



Thank you Nightmare-Kun!!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pepper_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. It's perfect.


----------



## Izumi (Mar 9, 2009)

here i have a request. 



i want one a little re-sized, for my sig, the whole body.
i want another avatar-sized, just the face, if can with the collar too.

i'll credit and rep.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi guys 



Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Hinata's face, please.


----------



## yukito (Mar 9, 2009)

Love this place. 


*Spoiler*: _Set, please?_ 




Preferably with armband, if possible. (Usual 150x150 size)






Thank you very much. Will rep, cred, and all that jazz.


----------



## Kek (Mar 9, 2009)

Not sure if I should get just a trans set, trans + border, or just border.... i guess what ever looks best to the creator. xD


----------



## Tuanie (Mar 9, 2009)

just one  




thanks   will rep.


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 10, 2009)

Can I have a set of this,

Resize the pic and trans it.

Avi of his eye please.

+reps and cred.


----------



## Durge (Mar 10, 2009)

Kek ur image isn't working on my computer.


*Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_ 











*Spoiler*: _♥Kitoku_ 











*Spoiler*: _azn_fan_gurl_ 










*Spoiler*: _Tuanie_ 









*Spoiler*: _Kenninkoroshi_ 











please rep and cred.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 10, 2009)

here you go durge... request...

transparency of this ava... please keep the size... thanks...


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 10, 2009)

Durge said:


> Kek ur image isn't working on my computer.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_



Thank you <3

Um... is it just me or the background is white? o_O

And could you please make the sig smaller?


----------



## Durge (Mar 10, 2009)

huh really its transparent on my computer..... what size do you want? 


here you go .



please rep and cred.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 10, 2009)

Then it's my computer. Don't worry about it.

Eh... a little smaller? Is way too big for a sig.


----------



## Durge (Mar 10, 2009)

lol ok 

Edit: done

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 10, 2009)

Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll do requests of *Higawa *and *Ade-kun*


----------



## yukito (Mar 10, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: _azn_fan_gurl_



Is there any way to take out the speech bubble? 

Of course, I'll rep you a second time.


----------



## Durge (Mar 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kek_


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 10, 2009)

*Higawa*





*Ade-kun*

*Spoiler*: _pics_


----------



## Higawa (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow, Thank you hayden!

It looks really great!

Reps for that!


----------



## Kek (Mar 10, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kek_



Thank you!


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks a million, Hayden. 
+reps and credit of course.


----------



## fraj (Mar 10, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Higawa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh great job on higawas transparency


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 10, 2009)

^ thanks fraj and Higawa for your words  the result is cool. 

PS: I'd use it in my sig


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Durge for the set.


----------



## Cinna (Mar 11, 2009)

Sayuri said:


> Link removed
> 
> Keep Haruhi, Mikuru, and Nagato. (All three girls.)
> 
> ...



Done!


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 11, 2009)

Cinnayumm said:


> Done!



Thanks, you've been repped and will be credited once I'm done with my current set.


----------



## YukiKaze (Mar 11, 2009)

Transparent (the girl) and reseizing in sig seize plz


----------



## yukito (Mar 11, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kek_



Thanks again.  I'll try to get the second rep to you within a couple of days or so.


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 11, 2009)

I need a new set


Avi of Grimmjow's face.

Resize it, and trans it,
As usual cred and +reps.


----------



## Kamden (Mar 11, 2009)

May I have a sig of Kiba, with an avie of Shino and Hinata?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 11, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Sennin of Hardwork*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _avatar_
> 
> ...



YEAH!

Sorry for not being able to respond, but that ban didn?t let me.

Thanks for the avatar! I like that yellow/golden line you add it.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 12, 2009)

Resize as needed (both sigs)

I would post the picture itself, but it's too big.

Thanks!

EDIT:  And this one:


----------



## Neatfreak47 (Mar 12, 2009)

Could I make a request?

Resized non-senior and a transparent avy of Naruto's face.

Please and thankyou~


----------



## Izumi (Mar 13, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: _♥Kitoku_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's perfect, 'tis you're awesome. and will do! :3


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Transparency for the sig, avy with their faces. (if you could make another one with Hinata's face and another with Sakura's face, that'd be lovely <3)


----------



## Kek (Mar 13, 2009)

Trans set of Kid, Crona, ragnarok, adn the mushrooms, please


----------



## Durge (Mar 13, 2009)

ok i will start on ur request now.

i will try and do as many as i can sorry if i skip you.




*Spoiler*: _Narutofeak47_ 










*Spoiler*: _exellence153_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kamden_ 










Rep and Cred.

i'm still working on the others.


----------



## Durge (Mar 13, 2009)

ok done.



*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 










*Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_ 












*Spoiler*: _Senninkoroshi_ 












Rep and Cred.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 13, 2009)

Durge said:


> ok done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you <3


----------



## Kek (Mar 13, 2009)

thank you! will rep when able


----------



## ~Namine (Mar 13, 2009)

Set please will rep and Cred.


----------



## YukiKaze (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 13, 2009)

_Namine ... Exactly what would you like left in the picture  

Would you like for me to keep the red design in the background as well or do you just want the girl by herself 
_


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey thanks Durge. 
I owe you some rep, I can't rep you now.


----------



## Neatfreak47 (Mar 13, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: _Neatfreak47_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will Rep and Cred, Thank you!


----------



## Raiden (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh nice work, Durge.

Hallo. Alright, so I wasn't sure as to whether or not the stock I'm requesting be transparent was hard to do. I asked someone else and I was told that it was easy [and that I was weird <.<]

Stock:
Desired Size: 500x500
What to Include in the Transparency: The big bot and if possible, the airplanes as well. It would be nice to get a few of the stars too, but not sure if that's possible.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 13, 2009)

_It's not hard 

I'll do it as well as Namines I guess  
_


----------



## HK-47 (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Nightmare (Mar 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Namine_ 













The stars are not impossible but they would look near invisible on this forum dude


----------



## Pepper (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi, guys

This picture is already transparent, so can you just make me an avy with Naruto's face? Border on avy. Enlarge Naruto's face, if possible.

Also, if possible, fix the quality a little. It's not nesessary though.
Will credit and rep. Resize it to be just a little bigger.


----------



## Tuanie (Mar 14, 2009)

hi guys, may i get these two trans. plz. ^^
also plz resize them for a good but not too small signature size  

ty in advance, and will rep ^^ 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Namine_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I see. Thank you, sir.

Will rep as soon as possible. Have to spread after repping you for that awesome joker avy XD.


----------



## fraj (Mar 14, 2009)

ill take care of the rest


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







someone do it and reps will rain


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 14, 2009)

_I got Niko Bellic's _


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ Niko Bellic_


----------



## Kameil (Mar 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





150x150 avy please.


----------



## ~Namine (Mar 15, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Namine_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks much!


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 15, 2009)

Kameil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I got it  _
_
Though its difficult to enlarge without destroying quality ... I hope any one of these are acceptable  _

EDIT: 
*Spoiler*: _Kameil_ 












~Namine said:


> Thanks much!


_Wheres my reps  _


----------



## fraj (Mar 15, 2009)

*HK-47...........................


pepper.......................

Spoiler:  









tuanie........................

Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Pepper (Mar 15, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *
> 
> pepper.......................
> 
> *



Thank you. It looks awesome.


----------



## Tuanie (Mar 15, 2009)

oh wow, great job <3 ty for your work


----------



## Lamb (Mar 15, 2009)

Just want the the two figures in it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2009)

So, he defused the lighting with his body, looks like it wasn't a fatal blow.

A transparency of Naruto from the top panel if you'd be so kind


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 15, 2009)

Can I have a set of this


Will Rep and Cred.


----------



## retro (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi can I get this transparent with a avy of her face that's tranperant also. please and thank you


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll do the rest


----------



## Izumi (Mar 15, 2009)

a set of this please.


i want one sig-sized, without the trees, just dei.

will rep and cred of course. thanks.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 15, 2009)

transparency and resize to fit into 550 by 500 senior sig

cred and null


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 16, 2009)

*Lamb*





*The Pink Ninja*





*Disko*

*Spoiler*: _set_ 












*♥Masami♥*

*Spoiler*: _set_


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks

I'd rep you but I did it too recently...


----------



## Kamden (Mar 16, 2009)

Could I have a transparency and resize for sig, but please keep the background bloodsplatters and text in as well?


----------



## retro (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks soo much I love it


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 16, 2009)

♥Kitoku said:


> a set of this please.
> 
> 
> i want one sig-sized, without the trees, just dei.
> ...


_I'll do this one  _


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello, could somebody do this for me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kitoku_


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 16, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Disko*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _set_



Thank you. I can't rep you now though..


----------



## Izumi (Mar 16, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kitoku_



Thanks. it's awesome. pek


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a request 

Transparency please, just Naruto and the Rasengan(if you can erase those yellow swirls on Naruto?s face it will be great)and resize for sig.


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 17, 2009)

Make a sig out of this 

Just trans and resize, do anything you feel is good.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 17, 2009)

Gecka said:


> transparency and resize to fit into 550 by 500 senior sig
> 
> cred and null


_You have 0 posts and also

This request was done for you by somebody else quite some time ago 

Maybe you should look for it wherever you keep your images 

I'm 99.9999% sure it was you 
_


Kamden said:


> Could I have a transparency and resize for sig, but please keep the background bloodsplatters and text in as well?





Marufuji Ryo said:


> Hello, could somebody do this for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


_I got these two  _


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Kamden (Mar 17, 2009)

Nightmare said:


>



Oh, thank you so much! pek


----------



## Izumi (Mar 18, 2009)

a set of this please. 


I want an avy of Gin with the three lines and with a nice thin gray border. 
and a sig of them together please. 

thanks. will rep and cred of course.


----------



## Kamina (Mar 18, 2009)

Do it, thanks!


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 18, 2009)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I have a request
> 
> Transparency please, just Naruto and the Rasengan(if you can erase those yellow swirls on Naruto?s face it will be great)and resize for sig.


I_ can only do this for today 

I gotta leave to my gym soon  
_


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 18, 2009)

Request, please! 

The stock is here: 

You don't need to sign up to see the full version. 

Could whoever does my request make the girl the max width of the sig, so as close to 550 pixels would be fantastic. Thank you!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 18, 2009)

It?s Perfect. 
Thanks a lot Nightmare! You have earn a well deserving rep.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 18, 2009)

shit, my bad man


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi guys 



Transparency and resize for the sig (just Hinata and Sakura), wvy with Hinata's face, please.


----------



## fraj (Mar 19, 2009)

Koroshi☆Star said:


> Make a sig out of this
> 
> Just trans and resize, do anything you feel is good.





♥Kitoku said:


> a set of this please.
> 
> 
> I want an avy of Gin with the three lines and with a nice thin gray border.
> ...





Kamina said:


> Do it, thanks!





Aishiteru said:


> Request, please!
> 
> The stock is here:
> 
> ...





gabzilla said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> Transparency and resize for the sig (just Hinata and Sakura), wvy with Hinata's face, please.



ill do them


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 19, 2009)

Nightmare said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## Prowler (Mar 19, 2009)

Transparency for the avatar. 
size: 150 x 150
With border (if possible)

*Thanks in advance. *


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 19, 2009)

Link removed

A 150 x 150 avy of Yondy's face from the top panel please


----------



## Durge (Mar 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Prowler_ 










*Spoiler*: _The Pink Ninja_ 









rep and cred.


----------



## Prowler (Mar 19, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: _Prowler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks a lot.*


----------



## Tousen (Mar 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ My Request_ 





Can I have a avatar with a whatever size black border you think would look good. Size would be 175x what the number is. Im sure it would be like 2 something.

Thanks


----------



## Durge (Mar 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Tousen_ 





i wasn't sure on the size so i made one 175x200 and one 150x200.




rep and cred.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi, guys
I need a new transparent set

For the sig, just cut Miku out and turn it to sig size, avy with her face.

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Durge (Mar 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Pepper_ 









rep and cred.


----------



## fraj (Mar 20, 2009)

photoshop acting weird .... can someone get my requests please


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 20, 2009)

You guys can ignore my request. I've moved onto a different set.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 20, 2009)

frajosg said:


> photoshop acting weird .... can someone get my requests please


I'll work on them frajosg.



Aishiteru said:


> You guys can ignore my request. I've moved onto a different set.


Ok then.


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 20, 2009)

You guys can Ignore my request, I've learned how to do it myself.


----------



## Izumi (Mar 20, 2009)

ignore my request please. i can do it myself, thanks.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 20, 2009)

^ remember to always turn off your sig ♥Kitoku, thanks  


*Kamina*

*Spoiler*: _pic_ 





Sig Size:







*gabzilla*

*Spoiler*: _avy_


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 20, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *gabzilla*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _avy_



aaaw cute border <3

Thanks!


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 21, 2009)

set out of this thanks


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 21, 2009)

_I'll do Yarikos _


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 21, 2009)

thank you night<3


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Yariko_


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks a lot night<333333


----------



## Cindy (Mar 22, 2009)

Transparency, please. Resize for sig appropriateness. Senior avatar of her face.  Will rep and cred.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 22, 2009)

*Cindy*

*Spoiler*: _set_


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 22, 2009)

Could I get a transparent of this please :




Avatar
------
Size: 125x125
Border: 1px black around the edge

Please and thanks. Rep ensues obviously


----------



## ethereal (Mar 22, 2009)

Can I get a trans on this please?


----------



## fraj (Mar 22, 2009)

Gymnopedie said:


> Could I get a transparent of this please :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 










ricochet said:


> Can I get a trans on this please?



​


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 22, 2009)

Holy god that's sexy!

Maaajor thanks, Rep comin' your way.


----------



## Kamden (Mar 22, 2009)

May I have a transparency and resize for sig (if needed)?  No need to worry about an avie. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## fraj (Mar 22, 2009)

Kamden said:


> May I have a transparency and resize for sig (if needed)?  No need to worry about an avie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



​


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 22, 2009)

Transparency and resize for sig please.


Will rep and cred.


----------



## ethereal (Mar 22, 2009)

frajosg said:


> ​



Looks really great but could you remove the text as well?


----------



## valerian (Mar 22, 2009)

Could someone transparent this and put my name on it, and could you make a set out of it too? Make the avatar size 100x100.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a request. 



Transparency and resize for sig please, just keep Naruto and the Kage Bunshin if it wasn?t a trouble. The rest erase it.

And an avy with Naruto?s face would also be great.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd like all the white on the left side to be transparent, hopefully it won't be too much trouble to get all the tiny threads and stuff from the puppets coats, and the smoky parts rendered nicely.


Thnx in advance.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 24, 2009)

Can I get a transparency of the one in color, also leave the stool Thanks


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 24, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with their faces, please.


----------



## fraj (Mar 24, 2009)

Ill get the rest

@kamden - Read this rule
*
"A copyrighted image can be only used for personal use and not for advertising and other commercial purposes. If an entity were to use a copyrighted image, any form of text or symbol must be still kept witheld and not to be tampered with"*

Hence i did not remove the text and I suggest you dont get anyone to do it.


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 24, 2009)

Unless someone already has this in there signature can someone just get rid of the white background please? 

Oh and resize it to... the standard sig size ?



Thanks


----------



## Durge (Mar 24, 2009)

i'll do it .


----------



## yukito (Mar 24, 2009)

Set pl0x? Usual 150x150 avatar and whatever you think looks good.


----------



## Durge (Mar 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mai♥_ 











*Spoiler*: _Azn_fan_Gurl_ 










rep and cred please.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 25, 2009)

_Your in the wrong shop 

This is a TRANSPARENT REQUEST SHOP

Not an original image making shop 
_


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 25, 2009)

frajosg T____T


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 25, 2009)

My bad.


----------



## Federer (Mar 25, 2009)

*Transparant Set request*



Zoro's face must be on the avatar of course.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 25, 2009)

*Sabakukyu*

*Spoiler*: _set_


----------



## fraj (Mar 26, 2009)

*Disko......................


Cyborg franky................

Spoiler:  









Sennin.........


Klown.....................


Kaze......................


Gab...................

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome, i'd rep you if i could, but it doesn't seem like i can atm.


----------



## YukiKaze (Mar 26, 2009)

Can you make it transparent?


Rep+Cred


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 26, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *Gab...................
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 26, 2009)

_I got you YukiKaze  _


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## YukiKaze (Mar 26, 2009)

Awsome, i would rep you again if i could


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 26, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *Disko......................
> 
> 
> *


*

Thank you, though I can't rep you.*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2009)

frajosg said:


> Sennin.........



It?s great! But I also asked for an avy with Naruto?s face 

Guess that you forgot it 

I?ll definetaly rep you for the awesome work, but I?ll rep rep you again if you can made the avy!


----------



## Mai (Mar 26, 2009)

Can anyone resize (avatar size) and make this transparent???  



rep will be given


----------



## Aina (Mar 27, 2009)

Signature: Transparency around the 3 photographs of Hugh and Robert. Leave the shadows in.
Avatar: Do something spiffy with the post-it? Part of the lunch should be seen.  Senior size. You can add a border if you like, surprise me.

Reps and credit(if you request to be credited) to be given. Please and thank you.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Mar 27, 2009)

Takuji said:


> Can anyone resize (avatar size) and make this transparent???
> 
> 
> 
> rep will be given



Two choices, original and color semi-corrected:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mai (Mar 27, 2009)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> Two choices, original and color semi-corrected:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks


----------



## Higawa (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello

Can I get the left , the right and the middle robin cut out and trans?



I mean the small robins in front! If you have to cut off a leg of the middle robin because of the foot from the right robin pls do it!

I hope you can help me!


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll do Aina and Higawa's


----------



## Tousen (Mar 27, 2009)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> Two choices, original and color semi-corrected:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Okay so who the fuck is this? And why are they doing request in my shop?


----------



## Slips (Mar 27, 2009)

Trans please 

rep awaits and I reckon its around the 1900 mark these days Ohhhh delicious magic internet points


----------



## Koi (Mar 27, 2009)

Just take away the blue, please?


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll take care of these last requests too


----------



## fraj (Mar 27, 2009)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> Two choices, original and color semi-corrected:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



welcome to the shop 
ask for rep and credit when you finish a request


----------



## Durge (Mar 27, 2009)

frajosg said:


> welcome to the shop
> ask for rep and credit when you finish a request



wait so he joined the shop?


----------



## Aina (Mar 27, 2009)

Durge said:


> wait so he joined the shop?



Doubt it, Tousen didn't seem to like what he did there. If he joined the shop, he'd be under the employees listed on the OP, and Tousen wasn't hiring.

*haydenKyuubi*: Thank you and take your time. :]


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 27, 2009)

Set request


*Spoiler*: __ 



avatar


Signature





Thanks


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 27, 2009)

*Aina*

*Spoiler*: _set_ 
















*Higawa*

*Spoiler*: _trans_ 









If you need to resize them you can PM me 







*Koi*


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 27, 2009)

_I got ya ZigZag_


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ZigZag_


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, that was fast, thanks.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 27, 2009)

frajosg said:


> welcome to the shop
> ask for rep and credit when you finish a request



What the fuck do you mean welcome to the shop. I dont remember hiring anyone after Durge and last time i checked my name is still in the title.

@Pretty Good Satan - do another request here and i will report you simple as that.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 27, 2009)

_I edited the avatars 

Be sure you have the new corrected ones  

My pleasure  
_


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 27, 2009)

Transparency for the sig, avy with their faces, please. :3


----------



## Koi (Mar 27, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Koi*





Chi!   Thank you!!


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 27, 2009)

_I will do gabzillas  _


----------



## Higawa (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you haydenKyuubi It looks like exactly what I wanted!

Reps and thanks!!!


----------



## Lindsay (Mar 28, 2009)

Can someone transparent her? Thanks in advance xD


----------



## Aina (Mar 28, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Aina*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _set_


:} Perfect!


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 28, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabzilla_



Perfect.

Thanks <3


----------



## valerian (Mar 28, 2009)

Can you take away the sky and all the writing and resize it to the largest sig size that won't stretch the page.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a request



Can you resize so that it does not break signature limits please?


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2009)

Hashirama said:


> Can someone transparent her? Thanks in advance xD


_I got this one _


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 28, 2009)

_
*Spoiler*: Hashirama 








_


----------



## Kek (Mar 28, 2009)

trans set please. one with everyone, another with just Crona/ragnarok?


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 28, 2009)

*Slips*

*Spoiler*: _set_


----------



## retro (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, Can I get a transparent set and a transparent avy for this please.


----------



## fraj (Mar 29, 2009)

Working on them all


----------



## fraj (Mar 29, 2009)

*franky........................

Spoiler:  









kek.........................


masami......................

Spoiler:  









gecka..............................

Spoiler:  





  


*


----------



## Kek (Mar 29, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## retro (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you! I love it


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 29, 2009)

Transparency,resize for the sig and avy with her face, please.



thank you.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 29, 2009)

Oorsum job there fra

AND YOUR PRIZE ISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red (Mar 30, 2009)

Can I get these cut? Don't resize it please:


thanks


----------



## Cinna (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll do these for Red & Disko


----------



## Tousen (Mar 30, 2009)

*Very Important Request*

* I need my best employee to handle this request*


*Spoiler*: __ 





I am not really sure if it is transparent or not but if it is can you handle it. I R at work


----------



## fraj (Mar 30, 2009)

Tousen said:


> * I need my best employee to handle this request*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



ill do it           . really easy


----------



## fraj (Mar 30, 2009)

It is already transparent, i just redid it again and rechecked it in photoshop and made it .png and also I darkened it a lil bit


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 30, 2009)

Transparency (just the girl and the boy, ignore the stars) and resize for the sig, avy with Mmaori's (the girl) face, please.


----------



## fraj (Mar 30, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency (just the girl and the boy, ignore the stars) and resize for the sig, avy with Mmaori's (the girl) face, please.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 30, 2009)

That was... super fast 

Lemme spread rep and I'll rep you <3


----------



## En Too See (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks alot dude.  It goes fine with the black background.. 

+rep as expected.


----------



## valerian (Mar 31, 2009)

Just cut it and resize it please.


----------



## Cinna (Mar 31, 2009)

Hide your sig please, Cyborg Franky 



*Spoiler*: _Disko_ 











*Spoiler*: _Red_ 











rep & credit pls


----------



## Kamden (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, can you make a transparency of this picture of my dog?


----------



## Durge (Mar 31, 2009)

Kamden said:


> Hi, can you make a transparency of this picture of my dog?



i will do it.


----------



## Durge (Mar 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kamden_ 










rep and cred please.


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Cinnayumm said:


> Hide your sig please, Cyborg Franky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Kamden (Mar 31, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kamden_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  It said that I have to "spread Reputation around before giving again to Durge."

I'm so sorry!   I'll try again later.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 1, 2009)

Guys,
Make this image transparent, cut the girl out, resize it for a sig and make an transparent avy with her face. Random border on avy. Whatever you think looks good.


Thank you. Will rep and cred. :3


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 1, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Hinata and Sakura's faces (and if you can, one with Hinata's face only), please :3


----------



## Durge (Apr 1, 2009)

thats fine kamden.

i'll do both you guys.


----------



## Durge (Apr 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Pepper_ 













*Spoiler*: _gabzille_ 










rep and cred please.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 1, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pepper_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. <3


----------



## Pepper (Apr 1, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pepper_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The signature is perfect, but could the avy have the focus of her face?
Double reps.


----------



## fraj (Apr 1, 2009)

do you have permission to use that stock fay ?


----------



## Durge (Apr 1, 2009)

Pepper said:


> The signature is perfect, but could the avy have the focus of her face?
> Double reps.



sorry here you go.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fay (Apr 1, 2009)

frajosg said:


> do you have permission to use that stock fay ?



What stock are you talking about?

Anyway, reposting because I forgot to turn of my siggy:

Requesting sig and avatar:


Signature:
- Transparancy
- Max. 500x500

Avatar:
- Transparancy with border
- avatar of Hinata's ass
- 150x150


----------



## fraj (Apr 1, 2009)

Fay said:


> What stock are you talking about?
> 
> Anyway, reposting because I forgot to turn of my siggy:
> 
> ...



The image you want transparent - do you have permission to use it ? coz its from deviantart

stock = image to be rendered to be used to create stuff


----------



## Fay (Apr 1, 2009)

frajosg said:


> The image you want transparent - do you have permission to use it ? coz its from deviantart
> 
> stock = image to be rendered to be used to create stuff



Deviantart didn't make it, the artist is askerian. Or do you mean that I have to ask her permission first?


----------



## fraj (Apr 1, 2009)

Fay said:


> Deviantart didn't make it, the artist is askerian. Or do you mean that I have to ask her permission first?



Wow do you think I'm stupid or something ? I know a deviantart didnt make it, an artist IN deviantart made it 

yeah you gotta ask for permission coz i am gonna be tampering with it, you could call it image rape too and rape is wrong, even with art


----------



## Fay (Apr 1, 2009)

frajosg said:


> Wow do you think I'm stupid or something ? I know a deviantart didnt make it, an artist IN deviantart made it
> 
> yeah you gotta ask for permission coz i am gonna be tampering with it, you could call it image rape too and rape is wrong, even with art



I didn't say you were stupid, I just didn't get what you were saying.

No, I didn't ask permission, I'm asking it now.


----------



## fraj (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok cool. Once you get permission take a screen shot of it, show it to me and then i will tamper with the image.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 1, 2009)

Could i get the chick rendered out, no resizing needed.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 1, 2009)

_I'll do Klown's 

But turn your sig off or your never getting the Haruna pic  

That is Haruna right  lol  

BTW I've been finished with this request for quite some time now 
_


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 2, 2009)

Transparency for the sig (just the boy with the bubblegum) and avy with his face, please.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _I'll do Klown's
> 
> But turn your sig off or your never getting the Haruna pic
> 
> ...


Ops, srry man, it slipped my mind =X
Problem fix'd~


----------



## fraj (Apr 2, 2009)

Gab is mine


----------



## Pepper (Apr 2, 2009)

Durge said:


> sorry here you go.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you very much. Sorry if it was a bother. Reps coming as soon as I spread it around.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2009)

Turn off that other posts sig


----------



## fraj (Apr 2, 2009)

*Gab...............

Spoiler:  







quality was shit so i thought ill give it a few touches


*


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 2, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Just cut it and resize it please.


This was skipped... i'll do it.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> Turn off that other posts sig


 Doh! 

and nice work on the render +rep


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 2, 2009)

_Hi!!Can i ask you a set?Transparency an resize just a little the sig?
I'll credit it and reps.
_


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 2, 2009)

frajosg said:
			
		

> Gab is mine



:ho



frajosg said:


> *Gab...............
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Perfect 

Again, I need to wait before I rep you


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll do sharingansasu's too.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 2, 2009)

Request

*Avatar*

Size: 150x150
Border: Any

*Sig*

Size: Any
Border: None

Thank you~


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2009)

_I'll do Ema Skyes request _


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 2, 2009)

*Cyborg Franky*

*Spoiler*: _trans_


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 2, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_



Thanks Nightmare <3 *rep*


----------



## Gecka (Apr 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



weeeeeeeeeeee




Transparency and resize to senior sig size please


----------



## fraj (Apr 3, 2009)

Gecka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
Spoiler:  







i just sharpened it once coz the details were a bit too blurred out


*


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 3, 2009)

*sharingansasu*

*Spoiler*: __ 














frajosg did some image quality improvement on this request  so you can also thank him! (i think it's "him", right? )


----------



## fraj (Apr 4, 2009)

yea yea.... im a guy


----------



## Bitch (Apr 4, 2009)

May I have a transparency of her face for an avatar?



And this for my sig? 



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 4, 2009)

Transparency, resize for sig and avy for the one in the left


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 4, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *sharingansasu*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!!pek
Looks perfect.Reps for you both.


----------



## retro (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi!! 
Can I get a transparent sig of this and a avy (it doesn't matter how you do the avy) please!!


----------



## fraj (Apr 5, 2009)

ill take care of the rest


----------



## fraj (Apr 5, 2009)

*paper......................

Spoiler:  









disko......................

Spoiler:  










masami.......................

Spoiler:  







*


----------



## retro (Apr 5, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *masami.......................
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...




Thanks so Much Frajosg
I loves it


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 5, 2009)

frajosg said:


> disko......................
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks frajosg but I still can't rep you.


----------



## Bitch (Apr 5, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *paper......................
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...


*

Oh my god!  Thanks SO much dearie!*


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2009)

Set please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 5, 2009)

_I'll do Raiden's request  _


----------



## Kek (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not sure if this pic is of good enough quality, but if it is, a trans sig and an avy of the character's head on the left. 



If not, then a trans set of this.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Raiden_


----------



## Kushina (Apr 6, 2009)

Oooooh Creator's gonna be soooo jealous!  XD

May I have this set transparencized?  o.o;  For my brother.  XD  Avvie resize on the red haired guy please!  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cinna (Apr 6, 2009)

Kek I'll do yours


----------



## Cinna (Apr 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 












Done! 
EDIT: rep & cred pls


----------



## Kek (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Majeh (Apr 7, 2009)

Can i get a set with this image plz.

Sig- 400x475 Just get rid of the BG and all tho faces plz.
Avy- Just his face 125x125.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Apr 7, 2009)

Okay well i don't want any of the font in there plz. Could i get it both original size and  reduced to sig size? Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 7, 2009)

*Majeh ...*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Toru ... *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cinna (Apr 7, 2009)

Kushina was skipped. I'll do that one.


----------



## Cinna (Apr 7, 2009)

Done! 


*Spoiler*: _Kushina_ 












rep & cred pls


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Apr 7, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> *Toru ... *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks a lot Bear its awesome as always 

+rep an cred to you


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 7, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig (all the characters plus the bench), avy with Lucy's (blonde girl) face, please.


----------



## Kushina (Apr 7, 2009)

Cinnayumm said:


> Done!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kushina_
> ...



Omg thank you so much I will tell him to cred you!


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 7, 2009)

Just the girl, please.  :]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 8, 2009)

Transparency of Yamoto's face (i.e. the flesh, not his neck or hair or headgear) and ear only, to fit inside a 150x150 avy.

Pleasethanks


----------



## Tousen (Apr 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Make an avatar with black border 175x200




*Spoiler*: __ 








Can I get a set made out of this one. 

Make the avatar 175x200..Use whatever you think would look best for the avatar

Make the sig 450x450 plz


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 8, 2009)

Much appreciated, sir.


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 8, 2009)

Transparency and avatar with Inos face, please


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raiden_



Thank you sir.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 8, 2009)

*gabzilla *


*Spoiler*: __ 











*excellence153*



*The Pink Ninja*



*Tousen*


*Spoiler*: __ 











*EDIT: Fix Pink's request. *


----------



## Kamden (Apr 8, 2009)

May I have a transparency and resize for an avie of this:


----------



## HatakeKelley (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello, may I have a transparency and resized version of the following image for my sig?  Thank you so much!


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 9, 2009)

*Dr. Boskov Krevorkian*



*Kalbim*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 9, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> *The Pink Ninja*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No, it's not.

Please just give em the face within a 150 x 150 avy.

No hair or headgear or clothes or neck.

Just the face.

Please


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 9, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> *Kalbim*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 9, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> *gabzilla *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you <3


----------



## Pepper (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a request.



Transparency and resize for a sig. Cut out the people, the bench and the blue cat. Make an transparent non senior size avatar with the blond girl (Lucy)'s face. Random border or no border. 
If possible remove the text on the left black haired guys leg.
Thanks in advance. Will rep and cred.


----------



## valerian (Apr 9, 2009)

Could you cut everything but Franky and Luffy obivously and resize it too forum standards. Could you make a set, with the Avatar having boh Franky and Luffy in it, I would like the size to be 150x150.


----------



## Misha (Apr 9, 2009)

Request !



Transparency and resize for the sig, one avy with Neuro's and one avy with Yako's face with any border, please.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a request:



Transparency for sig. Erase everything except Naruto and Sasuke. And maybe some resize if it wouldn?t hurt.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 11, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig (just Maka and Soul) and avy with her face, please.


----------



## Mai (Apr 11, 2009)

Transparent and resize please (avatar and signature)

Thanks


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll do requests of Kamden, HatakeKelley and Pepper.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 11, 2009)

Can you trans and resize this please? Rep and cred.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 11, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Could you cut everything but Franky and Luffy obivously and resize it too forum standards. Could you make a set, with the Avatar having boh Franky and Luffy in it, I would like the size to be 150x150.





angstyteenmuffin said:


> Request !
> 
> 
> 
> Transparency and resize for the sig, one avy with Neuro's and one avy with Yako's face with any border, please.





Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I have a request:
> 
> 
> 
> Transparency for sig. Erase everything except Naruto and Sasuke. And maybe some resize if it wouldn´t hurt.





gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig (just Maka and Soul) and avy with her face, please.





Takuji said:


> Transparent and resize please (avatar and signature)
> 
> Thanks





Morphine said:


> Can you trans and resize this please? Rep and cred.


Th_en I shall do every single one of these requests  

Morphine, I will not give you your finished request until you turn off your sig ... Please turn it off 

Thanks Cyborg Franky 
_


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 11, 2009)

What about me?


----------



## valerian (Apr 11, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> Th_en I shall do every single one of these requests
> 
> Cyborg Franky, I will not give you your finished request until you turn off your sig ... Please turn it off
> _



Damn it, I keep forgetting to turn my sig everytime I post here.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 11, 2009)

I am not doing your request The Pink Ninja  

Wasn't Bear doing it 

Thank you Cyborg Franky


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2009)

Same size.

If, at all possible, could someone do a second version (transparent as well) but with a quote bubble that says:



> Stephenie Meyer can't write worth a darn. She's not very good.



Please and thank you.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Angstyteenmuffin_ 














*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 














*Spoiler*: _Takuji_ 







I love talim 




Cyborg Franky I will have your up in a little while, I just need to grab some lunch first lol  

Morphine 

Turn off the sig lol


----------



## Misha (Apr 11, 2009)

: D
thank you !
should i rep you ?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 11, 2009)

_Yes you should rep me  _


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 11, 2009)

Transparent please.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 11, 2009)

*Kamden*





*HatakeKelley*





*Pepper*

*Spoiler*: _set_


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 11, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> What about me?





Bear Walken said:


> *gabzilla *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



........................


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Cyborg Franky_ 



















Morphine turn off that sig please lol


----------



## valerian (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks, reps to you.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 12, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Angstyteenmuffin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. :3


----------



## Morphine (Apr 12, 2009)

_Sorry for the sig. Didn't notice and I wasn't online when you said that. _


----------



## Pepper (Apr 12, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Kamden*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. It's perfect, just what I wanted. Reps for you.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 12, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Angstyteenmuffin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! It?s great.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Thank you. It's perfect, just what I wanted. If possible can you make the second avatar a little bigger, about the size of my current avatar. Double reps.


_It actually is already the same size :ho lol_


Morphine said:


> _Sorry for the sig. Didn't notice and I wasn't online when you said that. _


_No biggie  

I'll post your request up soon now :ho 
_


----------



## Morphine (Apr 12, 2009)

_


Nightmare said:



			I'll post your request up soon now :ho
		
Click to expand...

_
Thanks! It's gonna make a hell of a set. :ho


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 









Okay I'm confused lol 

What size do you want me to resize it to because it is already a good size to begin with


----------



## Morphine (Apr 12, 2009)

_


Nightmare said:




*Spoiler*: Morphine 









Okay I'm confused lol 

What size do you want me to resize it to because it is already a good size to begin with 

Click to expand...



It is? Leave it then  Thanks a lot._


----------



## HatakeKelley (Apr 12, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Kamden*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!  That's awesome!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Pepper (Apr 12, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _It actually is already the same size :ho lol_



I am that stupid? 
No matter, HaydenKyuubi already enlarged it for me.


----------



## Fay (Apr 13, 2009)

Fay said:


> What stock are you talking about?
> 
> Anyway, reposting because I forgot to turn of my siggy:
> 
> ...





frajosg said:


> The image you want transparent - do you have permission to use it ? coz its from deviantart
> 
> stock = image to be rendered to be used to create stuff




*Spoiler*: _permission_


----------



## ~Namine (Apr 13, 2009)

Can I get a transperent set Please


----------



## Durge (Apr 13, 2009)

i will do namines.


----------



## Durge (Apr 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Namine_ 








rep and cred please.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 13, 2009)

_Turn off your sig Durge  _


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 13, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please. :3


----------



## YukiKaze (Apr 13, 2009)

Could you make cut the girl and the speech bubble ("Kill'em all") out? The white in the speech bubble should stay there (no transparent)


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 13, 2009)

_Durge your skipping requests again
_


----------



## Durge (Apr 13, 2009)

who did i skip?

i'll do gabs and kazes .


----------



## Durge (Apr 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_ 











*Spoiler*: _Yukikaze_ 









rep and cred.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 13, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you <3


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 13, 2009)

_Chee and blossom.queen 

God damn it durge 

Look on page 377   
_


----------



## Durge (Apr 13, 2009)

i can't do those tonight maybe tomorrow if nobody else takes them which is fine.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a request.

Just cut the girl out and resize for sig if needed. Make the avatar a big as possible for a non-senior member. Border as in my current avatar, transparent background. 
Thanks in advance. Will rep and cred.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll do *Chee *and *bloosom.queen*'s requests


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 14, 2009)

Could I have this done and resized please? 



Thanks <3


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 14, 2009)

*Chee*

*Spoiler*: _trans_ 



Here's also a transparent version of your avatar  












*bloosom.queen*


----------



## Chee (Apr 14, 2009)

If its not too much trouble, and if its possible, could you make it a bit bigger? Maybe around 1000 to 2000 pixels.

I'm going to put it onto a shirt and its turning up really tiny.


----------



## Tousen (Apr 15, 2009)

Is everything back in order yet or no?


----------



## fraj (Apr 15, 2009)

ill round up the remaining ones including fay's request.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello

Could you plase make a trans from the two persons here!



Only the two Persons should remain!

And then here also the two but with the swing!



That would be really great! Thank you!


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 15, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Chee*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _trans_
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2009)

Set request. Thanks in advance <3.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi, I'd like to have this GIF image resized. 

This is the required Height:* 200px 

*Additional indication:* This GIF includes by default an unrequired void space above Naruto's head wich takes too much space. So in the resized version please remove/cut it. Thanks.
 
*


----------



## Gecka (Apr 16, 2009)

trans and resize to fit into a 550 by 500 senior sig


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 16, 2009)

*Higawa *


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Raiden*


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Unshaken Faith*



*Gecka*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nami (Apr 16, 2009)

No resize, only background will be removed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 16, 2009)

Is it even possible to do a trans of this pic?:



Im guessing it would be complicated with all the smoke... but if someone can do it, it'd be appreciated!

Can you make it so that the smoke around his left hand, left leg and in between his legs remain, while the blue background, and the rest of the smoke around his body, mostly on the right, gets cut out form the rest of the pic? And also an avatar of his face if that's possible. Oh, and can you shrink it to the maximum sig size?

Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 16, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Could I have this done and resized please?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks <3



My request got skipped..


----------



## Federer (Apr 16, 2009)

*Transparant sig request*



It's unfortunately a big wallpaper.
I want Yondi or Kakashi for the ava. 

Thanx.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 16, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> *Higawa *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thanks alot for your Work, Walken. 

*+Rep*


----------



## Higawa (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you Walken!  You got rep! Nice work!


----------



## fraj (Apr 16, 2009)

*peper.................


whips..................


fay.............


maka albarn.................


*


----------



## Pepper (Apr 16, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *pepper.................
> *



The signature is perfect, thank you.


----------



## Tousen (Apr 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 






*Can I have an 2 avatars one without a border one with a border. Just the M and the Hat of course.

175x200*


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks fraj <3


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 17, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Is it even possible to do a trans of this pic?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 17, 2009)

Nothing special, just a transparent. If it's over the limits I'd like it to be smaller please.


----------



## fraj (Apr 17, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Thanks mate! That's fuckin epic
> 
> But would I be able to get this avy:  in a file type with the transparency that could work with an avy, a PNG is an invalid file type apparently for this forum



no it isnt, all my avys i make and use are all png types


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 17, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Thanks mate! That's fuckin epic
> 
> But would I be able to get this avy:  in a file type with the transparency that could work with an avy, *a PNG is an invalid file type apparently for this forum*



That can't be it. You must not be a senior member yet, even though you meet all the requirements from what I can see. I'll down size it to 125x125. 

brb.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 17, 2009)

Woops sorry, my bad. For some reason when I saved that avy it saved as a bmp, not png... Thanks for the set Bear Walken


----------



## Goku• (Apr 17, 2009)

Could someone make this pic transparent for me and if possible into a 150x150 avy aswell, thanks in advance..


----------



## retro (Apr 17, 2009)

Can I get this transparent for my sig and a transpearnt avy of Naruto's face please? 

will rep and cred


----------



## AlexForest9 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/keallie/ichigo_bankai.jpg




can you cut out the backround and make it just ichigo and can you half the size


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 18, 2009)

*Juracule Mihawk* 


*Spoiler*: __ 















*Tousen*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*battlerek*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 18, 2009)

*Goku*


*Spoiler*: __ 











*♥Masami♥ *

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 18, 2009)

_Veyerus I'll do yours 

But I can't give it to you unless you turn off your sig  
_


----------



## retro (Apr 18, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> *♥Masami♥ *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 I Love You lol

Thanks so much!!


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 18, 2009)

Render and resize to fit sig



Thanks


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 18, 2009)

trans set plz
resize to basic member standards

avatar : 125x125
jazz it up if ya can 

plz and thankz


----------



## Fay (Apr 19, 2009)

frajosg said:


> fay.............



Thanks a lot! What would you like btw: Rep+credit?
I was wondering if it's possible to make it a blue trans for the Sasuke skin?


----------



## fraj (Apr 19, 2009)

Fay said:


> Thanks a lot! What would you like btw: Rep+credit?
> I was wondering if it's possible to make it a blue trans for the Sasuke skin?



it is transparent for anything and any colour skin, thats why its called transparent, it can fit into anything


----------



## fraj (Apr 19, 2009)

peaceluvx said:


> trans set plz
> resize to basic member standards
> 
> avatar : 125x125
> ...



we dont jazz things up for that you will have to go to another shop, we get rid of backgrounds and make stuff transparent and maybe add borders.

i can still make it transparent for you and then you can make a request in my shop with the render that i did


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Veyerus_


----------



## AlexForest9 (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks, and also can you make an avatar with just the head  (no trans) and a border like your avatar please. +rep


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 19, 2009)

_I hope it is to your liking  _


----------



## AlexForest9 (Apr 19, 2009)

very, thanks


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 19, 2009)

Could i have this trans and resize please

*Spoiler*: __ 








thanks in advance!


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 19, 2009)

awh, well its okay
i still want it however


----------



## Raiden (Apr 19, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> *Raiden*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you very much, sir.


----------



## Kabomacho (Apr 19, 2009)

1. Link removed Warning: The picture is huge.
2. Pretty much take away the background. Leave Mashiro (the guy), the pen, paper, eraser, music notes (at least the ones that are over Mashiro's image), etc. The words are fine to leave in aswell.
3. Can you cut the size in half. I think that would make it width:791.5 pixels and height:575 pixels.


----------



## Nirvash (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a transparency request,


Can I please get a transparency of just the anti-IRS symbol.

I would really appreciate it

Thanks frajosg!


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 20, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Render and resize to fit sig
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Maybe it is just me 

But this picture has been moved or deleted and I can't see anything


----------



## fraj (Apr 20, 2009)

ill do them all


----------



## Matt Perry (Apr 21, 2009)

My request is this:

Throw a transparency around the lady. (Maybe minus the finger on the far bottom, but keep her arms.. if you get what I mean. v_v And create an avatar set of her face as well, might need a slight resize on the avatar, sig size should be fine after transparency.

You shall recieve rep and credit(in the signature).

Many thanks in advance!

Link: With your donation of only 25 dollars per month, the Human Rights Campaign can prevail.


----------



## Tousen (Apr 23, 2009)

Also I am thinking of making a request shop on my other Forum. Let me know if anyone is interested. 

here is the link

Juracule Mihawk




*Spoiler*: _My Request_ 




Can I have an set made out of this. As the sig i would like the guy with the table and the skull..if you can black out the letters on his arm that would be great. 450x450


As for the avatar i would like 2 different avatars. One of the guys face with a small black border 175x200 and one of the skull with the knife in it also with a small black border 175 x whatever it comes out to.

Southampton have been relegated from the Championship, docked 10 points


----------



## Durge (Apr 23, 2009)

i'll do matt perrys and tousens.


----------



## Durge (Apr 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Matt Perry_ 











*Spoiler*: _tousen_ 



i hope this ok.







rep and cred please.


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi dudes.
Stock:
What I want left: Just the dude and his pirate hat.

Thanks.


----------



## Durge (Apr 23, 2009)

i'll do it.


----------



## Durge (Apr 23, 2009)

rep and cred.


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 23, 2009)

Will do 
Great job aswell,thanks.


----------



## ~Namine (Apr 23, 2009)

Transparent Siggy Pwease!


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 23, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Kiba's face, please <3


----------



## Matt Perry (Apr 24, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: _Matt Perry_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Durge, I greatly appreciate you hitting this up!  It looks great.  Is there a way you could crop above her head though?  There's a bit of space up there and adding font above her leaves a gap too large for a signature.  If you can't or don't feel like it, that's fine!

Credit and rep given.  /salute


----------



## Durge (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah i'll fix that Matt sorry about that.



~Namine said:


> Transparent Siggy Pwease!





gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Kiba's face, please <3



i'll do both.


----------



## Durge (Apr 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Matt perry_ 




sorry about that.






*Spoiler*: _Namine_ 










*Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_ 











rep and cred please.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 24, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you <3


----------



## Dre (Apr 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*
I just want the picture of the girl at the bottom in a size that fits nicely in my sig. Minus all the text, as well if you can.*


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 26, 2009)

Could I get a render of this?



Thanks


----------



## fraj (Apr 26, 2009)

*sweets..................


disko.....................


kabomacho..................


nirvash..............
*


----------



## Goku• (Apr 26, 2009)

Can someone transparent this for a sig and make an avy out of the face 150x150 thanks!


----------



## Kabomacho (Apr 26, 2009)

frajosg said:


> kabomacho..................



Thank you very much!


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 26, 2009)

Request:


Just a transparency (both of the girls), with any size that can be used as a sig, thank you.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 26, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## Hellion (Apr 26, 2009)

Heya would you guys mind making a transparency for me


----------



## Pepper (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a request. 



Cut Miku, the whole stairs and the buildings out and resize it to fit a signature. *Make* *two avies* with rounded borders, one around her head, and one around her head and the guitar. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 27, 2009)

One more request, transparent the background, but not the table.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd like to have this GIF resized from 200xp to _*170**xp*_. Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Apr 27, 2009)

ill do then all


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 28, 2009)

Sig request
transpere it
Link removed


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 28, 2009)

Would to like have the background letters as well as all of the whit removed and only leave Grimmjow.



Would like to have the psd pmed to me if possible (would greatly appreciate it)


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 28, 2009)

i would like this pic resized to be an ava but not to small and not too big thank u and pm me the pic when ur done once again thank u and oh yea on the pic cut off from under the breast down and leave only the breast up:


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2009)

Request. Play around with this, kay ?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 28, 2009)

_I'll do Vegetas and Marufujis, but I'm really bust\y now so please expect it sometime tomorrow afternoon   

Ummm Hyuga Hinata  

The front page says you have to have at least 50 posts to have a request done here and unfortunately you have only 11

I'll do yours but just PM me the request and exactly what you want transparent and if you want a sig  _


----------



## Durge (Apr 29, 2009)

is any body doing raidens?


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 29, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _I'll do Vegetas and Marufujis, but I'm really bust\y now so please expect it sometime tomorrow afternoon
> 
> Ummm Hyuga Hinata
> 
> ...



Thanks, sorry about any inconvenience but I had to quickly change the picture cause the hair color was wrong, the new one is i my original post.

If possible could you keep it at its original size (the size you see here), again sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Marufuji Ryo_ 








I don't know any hosting sites that allow me to upload psd files

If you know one then tell me so I can give you this psd


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Marufuji Ryo_ 



Nooba




Now more importantly 

Where is my rep


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 30, 2009)

Resized please (my photoshop is being weird tonight)


----------



## Durge (Apr 30, 2009)

i'll do hisagi and raiden .


----------



## Durge (Apr 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Raiden_ 














*Spoiler*: _Hisagi_ 










rep and cred please.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Joey pek


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 30, 2009)

Transparency and rezise for the sig (flowers included), avy with her face, please.


----------



## Cindy (May 1, 2009)

Transparency and sig-appropriate resize, please. Senior avatar of face. Will rep and cred. <3


----------



## Durge (May 1, 2009)

i do both you guys request.


----------



## Fay (May 1, 2009)

Transparency and sig appropriate resize + senior avatar please. Will rep+credit ofcourse!


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2009)

Pepper said:


> I have a request.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut Miku, the whole stairs and the buildings out and resize it to fit a signature. *Make* *two avies* with rounded borders, one around her head, and one around her head and the guitar. Thanks in advance.



Is anybody doing my request?


----------



## Stringer (May 1, 2009)

Well, _Frajosg_ wanted to do our request 4 days ago but seems like he's busy or something...

There's:

Hellion 
Pepper 
Aizen Sosuke

And Me

If anyone else is willing to do our requests, we'll be very thankfull.


----------



## Durge (May 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_ 














*Spoiler*: _Cindy_ 











rep and cred please.


----------



## gabzilla (May 1, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2009)

@Durge:

Beautiful. Thanks man.


----------



## Hisagi (May 1, 2009)

If its not to soon to request again 



Transparency of Hisagi + the other two, an avatar focused on Hisagi's face, and one focused on the two below

Thanks to whoever does this.


----------



## Louchan (May 2, 2009)

Another difficult request for anyone who's up to a challenge.
Seems like all my requests are really hard in one way or another.
Sorry about that. 

I would like the girl in the picture to have a transparent background.
Together with all the wires attached to her, of course.
_(Screw the cat.)_
No resizing or further editing will be necessary.
I'll take care of that part myself.
Thank you.


----------



## KLoWn (May 2, 2009)

I'd like to request to have the background transparent in this one, no resizing needed.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 2, 2009)

Just give me the word Fraj and I'll do them.


----------



## Cloud (May 2, 2009)

Resize to 550 width and keep everything(characters and writing) but the brown background and the super small text on bottom left. Please add a black border(stoke 1). 

Thank you. :]


----------



## fraj (May 2, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Just give me the word Fraj and I'll do them.



Sure go ahead.... i totally forgot i had requests and i hadnt turned photoshop on for a while since i was busy....sorry guys


----------



## Bear Walken (May 2, 2009)

*Pepper*


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Hellion *



*Aizen Sosuke*



*Unshaken Faith*


----------



## gabzilla (May 2, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with their faces, please :3


----------



## Bear Walken (May 2, 2009)

Fay said:


> Transparency and sig appropriate resize + senior avatar please. Will rep+credit ofcourse!




*Spoiler*: __ 











Save the rep. I didn't cut it. Just got it off a render site and resized it for your set. So no need to rep.


----------



## Stringer (May 2, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> *Unshaken Faith*


Thanks a bunch _Walken_ ^^

_+*Rep*_


----------



## Vaz (May 2, 2009)

This pic.

I'd like it to be just the beast and the girl with the umbrella, senior sig size, and facing the right instead of like it is now.


----------



## Fay (May 2, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks alot!!


----------



## Nightmare (May 2, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> If its not to soon to request again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this


----------



## Bear Walken (May 2, 2009)

Louchan said:


> Another difficult request for anyone who's up to a challenge.
> Seems like all my requests are really hard in one way or another.
> Sorry about that.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 







You're gonna take the cat and you're gonna like it.


----------



## Nightmare (May 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hisagi_


----------



## Louchan (May 3, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah... amazing work! 
I didn't think anyone would manage to do it so perfectly, not to mention quickly.
Thank you so very much.
pek
_(And for the bonus cat too. )_


----------



## Sephiroth (May 3, 2009)

Thank you very much bear.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 3, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> Just a transparency (both of the girls), with any size that can be used as a sig, thank you.



Mine was skipped.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 3, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Mine was skipped.



Here ya' go.



*KLoWn *



*gabzilla *


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Vaz*


----------



## Pepper (May 3, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> *Pepper*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you. It's perfect.


----------



## Cloud (May 3, 2009)

Bear: Nightmare will be doing my request.


----------



## silver samurai (May 3, 2009)

Can someone just transparent Ulquiorra and Orihime out of the pic and put "It was always you, The UlquiHime Fanclub" at the bottom in Vivaldi.

*Spoiler*: __ 




http://manam.deviantart.com/art/Festival-121357698


----------



## gabzilla (May 4, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> *gabzilla *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you, bb.


----------



## Morphine (May 4, 2009)

Trans and resize + senior avy please. Either of them would work.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 4, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Here ya' go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks BK! *rep*


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 4, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hisagi_


Those are really nice.


Could someone work their magic on this pic for me?


----------



## excellence153 (May 5, 2009)

Just the foreground figure, please!


----------



## Kamden (May 6, 2009)

May I have a transparency of this fanart (keep Sakura, Deidara, and the pumpkin in it, but not Sasori), with an avie of Sakura's face?


----------



## Mai (May 7, 2009)

Transparency please for signature and avatar.
Note: Kid with white furry ears for the avie 
~and no need to resize for signature


Thanks in advance


----------



## T.D.A (May 7, 2009)

Can you do this? Senior sig and avi. And make it a bit sharper/cleaner if possible plz.


----------



## gabzilla (May 7, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig (flowers included), avy with her face, please. :3


----------



## Tomasso (May 7, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig



Thank in advance!


----------



## Bear Walken (May 7, 2009)

silver samurai said:


> Can someone just transparent Ulquiorra and Orihime out of the pic and put "It was always you, The UlquiHime Fanclub" at the bottom in Vivaldi.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





*Morphine* 


*Spoiler*: __ 













*FoxxyKat *



*excellence153*


----------



## Morphine (May 8, 2009)

Bear Walken said:
			
		

> *Morphine*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you! Rep and Cred.
​


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 8, 2009)

*Avatar/Signature Request *

Image: You talking about this game?
Avatar Size: 150x150 with border (not too thick) 
Signature Size: Anything to fit limits.
Other: Just try to keep the flames on his body if possible. Thank you.


----------



## Nirvash (May 8, 2009)

I have a transparency request,



Can I have Konan and all the pieces of paper around her.  Also, could I please get three different sizes (regular, one that's at the limits, and one that's medium)?

I would really appreciate it


----------



## Matt Perry (May 8, 2009)

Remove the white, and the name tag if possible.  Essentially, I'd like her and the metroid left.  In addition, I'd like a set made with her face. Dotted border on the avatar - normal member size. 125x125.  Keep the signature the size that it is, no resize needed.


----------



## Nightmare (May 8, 2009)

Kamden said:


> May I have a transparency of this fanart (keep Sakura, Deidara, and the pumpkin in it, but not Sasori), with an avie of Sakura's face?





Takuji said:


> Transparency please for signature and avatar.
> Note: Kid with white furry ears for the avie
> ~and no need to resize for signature
> 
> ...





T.D.A said:


> Can you do this? Senior sig and avi. And make it a bit sharper/cleaner if possible plz.


_I'll do these 

BTW T.D.A. what do you want as your avatar 

Don't just say sig and avy to me 

Specify what you want please 
_


----------



## Cloud (May 9, 2009)

Remove background and text. Sig only... One with black border and one without. 


Thank you.


----------



## T.D.A (May 9, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _I'll do these
> 
> BTW T.D.A. what do you want as your avatar
> 
> ...



Would it be possible to have 3 different avis focused on each character, like one on sakura, one on naruto, and one on sasuke? If not then just do it on Naruto's face. plz


----------



## excellence153 (May 9, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> *excellence153*



I meant just the one on the far right.  Sorry if I didn't make that clear enough!


----------



## Lucrecia (May 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Transparency and ava with Sasuke please


----------



## silver samurai (May 9, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> *Morphine*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Much thanks my good man


----------



## Nightmare (May 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kamden_ 












*Spoiler*: _Takuji_ 










*Spoiler*: _T.D.A._


----------



## Rinoa (May 9, 2009)

_Transparency, plz.
_


----------



## Tousen (May 10, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig (flowers included), avy with her face, please. :3



I am going to be trying out a new face here. Please PM me and let me know how they do with your request.

And since you are my number one customer. Whatever you say goes


----------



## gabzilla (May 10, 2009)

Tousen said:


> I am going to be trying out a new face here. Please PM me and let me know how they do with your request.
> 
> And since you are my number one customer. Whatever you say goes



I'm happy to help


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2009)

Disko said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig
> 
> 
> 
> Thank in advance!


Im must apologize but I am very busy 

I only have time to do this


----------



## Porcelain (May 10, 2009)

Transparency and resize for sig. If u can, cut everyone else out exept Hinata. Ah yes, and make another ava with hinata's face on it, but try to make it at least 150x150 please and thank you.


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Disko_


----------



## yukito (May 10, 2009)

Set, please?



Usual 150x150 avatar, with Lavi's face of course. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tomasso (May 10, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Disko_



Thank you!


----------



## Tuan (May 10, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> I'm happy to help


----------



## gabzilla (May 10, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


>



I approve. Though her face looks kinda narrow. It was wider in the original. 

Do you think you can fix that?


----------



## Jackal (May 10, 2009)

Just wonderin' if any of you guys could cut out the model and make it sig sized. thanks.


----------



## valerian (May 11, 2009)

Just a sig please.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (May 11, 2009)

Can you please render out Mihawk(the guy with the sword) from this image


----------



## valerian (May 11, 2009)

Lol, that image is quite popular. 

Crap, I forgot to turn my sig off.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2009)

I have a request.



Transparency and avy with Sasuke?s face please.


----------



## Porcelain (May 11, 2009)

Hyuga Hinata said:


> Transparency and resize for sig. If u can, cut everyone else out exept Hinata. Ah yes, and make another ava with hinata's face on it, but try to make it at least 150x150 please and thank you.



Is anyone gonna do mine?


----------



## Nightmare (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Brandon Heat_ 









Yeah I'm not too hot with flames and the like 


*Spoiler*: _ Nivash_ 












*Spoiler*: _Matt perry_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kalbim_


----------



## Nightmare (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hinata Hyuga_ 





I don't know if I have informed you already

But you can not have 150x150 avatars

You are not a senior member 





*Spoiler*: _Azn fan gurl_ 










Cloud

I can't even tell when your picture begins or ends  

Either find me another picture you would like transparent or can someone else please attempt his picture


----------



## Rinoa (May 11, 2009)

_Thank you. +reps and i'll credit it._


----------



## Tuan (May 11, 2009)

Jackal said:


> Just wonderin' if any of you guys could cut out the model and make it sig sized. thanks.


 

and 

*Tomochii-Chan*



*i'll give clouds a try when i have time....looks hard lol*


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 11, 2009)

Thank you for your hard work! 
Sorry that it's kinda difficult


----------



## Porcelain (May 11, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hinata Hyuga_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe i didn't say it right, cut everyone else out exept hinata, if u can but if u can't it's alright, and i want two avies on this pic, kiba's face and hinata's face please.


----------



## Nightmare (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hinata_


----------



## Cloud (May 12, 2009)

I hope someone else could do my request. :/


----------



## BVB (May 12, 2009)

Hello guys! 

I'd like to request a sig and avatar! =)

Stock: 
Avatar Size: 150x150 
Signature Size: so that it is in the sig limits
Other: Transparent of the pretty girl 

will rep and credit.


----------



## Matt Perry (May 12, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Matt perry_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many thanks mate! Rep, credit coming.


----------



## Porcelain (May 12, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hinata_



many thanks, man 

oh and make that team 8 pic sig sized, with only Hinata



and on that Kibalicius pic, cut everyone else out exept _Kiba and Hinata_ and make it sig sized, and i don't want the text in it


----------



## Hisagi (May 12, 2009)

set please



transparent sig, avatars of both, 150x150 of each and 150x200 of each.

Thanks


----------



## Gecka (May 12, 2009)

trans and resize to fit INTO a 550X500 sig


----------



## Rose (May 13, 2009)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Could you please have a sig and avatar.

Sig: Transparency with both of them and could you shrink down so it doesn't look to big or small in my sig please.

Avatar: Focues on Sakura's face.

Please and Thank you.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 14, 2009)

Cloud said:


> I hope someone else could do my request. :/



*Spoiler*: __ 










Good enough ?


----------



## Morphine (May 14, 2009)

Just trans, no resize needed. Rep + Cred.
​


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Just a sig please.





Dracule Mihawk said:


> Can you please render out Mihawk(the guy with the sword) from this image


I'll do these two


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Cyborg Franky_ 










*Spoiler*: _Dracule Mihawk_


----------



## Porcelain (May 14, 2009)

Hyuga Hinata said:


> many thanks, man
> 
> oh and make that team 8 pic sig sized, with only Hinata
> 
> ...



Mine was _skipped_


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2009)

No it wasn't

In fact you are not even up yet 

Wait your turn and we will get to you

There are several people ahead of you


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2009)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I have a request.
> 
> 
> 
> Transparency and avy with Sasuke?s face please.





Karotte said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I'd like to request a sig and avatar! =)
> 
> ...





Hyuga Hinata said:


> many thanks, man
> 
> oh and make that team 8 pic sig sized, with only Hinata
> 
> ...


I will do these requests

Are me and Bear the only ones alive


----------



## Pepper (May 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Make it transparent and resize the first one to be a little smaller. Like the second one.


----------



## Tuan (May 15, 2009)

fixing gabzilla next.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 15, 2009)

^I LOVE YOU!!!!!


----------



## Nightmare (May 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sennin_ 










*Spoiler*: _Karotte_ 














*Spoiler*: _Hyuga Hinata_ 









Remember this well

I do not do this out of the kindness in my heart

I expect reps  

Credit is nice, but if you wish you can credit the shop ... not me


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 16, 2009)

link

I just want brago's body from top of his hair down to his left hand (the one with no books).
Make the back ground transparent. Dont include the words.

I dont care about filesize as long as I can use it as my sig.

please and thankyou.


----------



## Porcelain (May 16, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hyuga Hinata_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thnx, and i will rep u as soon as possible


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2009)

I am going to do every single request up till this post now


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hisagi_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Gecka_ 





Since you rep nothing but null

I expect you to credit me directly 

If you don't 

I will pos rep you kukuku 





*Spoiler*: _Silver Rose_


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Pepper_ 









Grandmaster Kane

Check the PM I sent you and please do as I ask, so you can have your request done


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 16, 2009)

_here_

The dude in 150 x 150 black border please


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2009)

_Do you want it transparent  

And do you want one non transparent 
_


----------



## Soldier (May 16, 2009)

I would like the two children in the middle, alone, please. As in none of the extra effects. One with a thin black, square border and another without. All resized to the signature maximum limits. Thank you.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 16, 2009)

here you go nightmare

CNN


----------



## Pepper (May 16, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pepper_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great work. Reps. <333


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 16, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Do you want it transparent
> 
> _



No, I just asked because you make avies you were online.

But now you're offline so plan foiled


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2009)

_I always online  _


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _The Pink Ninja_ 








Kane

I will need time with your request

It is hard


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 16, 2009)

I know it is lol.

If it wasnt I would do it myself


----------



## Reincarnation (May 16, 2009)

trans of the guy in the kneeling down please ^^

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2009)

Thank you! Repped now, Cred when I use.
​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 17, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin_



Magnificent. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sheireen (May 18, 2009)

Only Hinata as sig and an avatar with her please


----------



## Ange (May 18, 2009)

Hello.

Could this,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Link


 , please be resized to maximum sig limit size, please? 

Thanks


----------



## Rose (May 18, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Silver Rose_




Thank you!! reps+


----------



## Nightmare (May 19, 2009)

Soldier said:


> I would like the two children in the middle, alone, please. As in none of the extra effects. One with a thin black, square border and another without. All resized to the signature maximum limits. Thank you.





Reincarnation said:


> trans of the guy in the kneeling down please ^^
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I shall do these two requests


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2009)

I need another transparency: x

Same size it is now, but just render out the boys. No avatar needed. Thanks


----------



## Nightmare (May 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Soldier_


----------



## Porcelain (May 20, 2009)

never mind the last request, i want a transperency resize for sig (although i just want it bigger) and make the sig only with hinata, and avie with her face, will rep and cred


----------



## Miki Aiko (May 20, 2009)

I'd like this to be transparent, please ..


----------



## Nightmare (May 21, 2009)

DarkHoney said:


> Only Hinata as sig and an avatar with her please





Ange d'Enfer said:


> Hello.
> 
> Could this,
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Hisagi said:


> I need another transparency: x
> 
> Same size it is now, but just render out the boys. No avatar needed. Thanks





Hyuga Hinata said:


> never mind the last request, i want a transperency resize for sig (although i just want it bigger) and make the sig only with hinata, and avie with her face, will rep and cred


I am leaving for school very soon 

But when I return to my hose, I shall do these requests


----------



## Tousen (May 21, 2009)

Well since most of my workers are like extremely busy doing stuff in real life. I am now looking for like 3-4 new employees.  If you are interested in working here. Please PM your work. I will need to see the original image and your transparent work. 


Thanks


----------



## Cap. Bassam (May 21, 2009)

> Unshaken Faith: I'd like to have a transparant for this image please



I Kinda Like That Image So I Made It Transparent For You . I Hope Tousen Sempei Will Not Mind. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Tousen (May 21, 2009)

Unshaken Faith said:


> I'd like to have a transparant for this image please :
> 
> 
> 
> *Note*: If possible, I'd like to have a second version of that transparent with the word "*Mercilless*" written in a stylish manner next to the character _(Using wordpad or whatever, red Color)_. If you don't mind...





Cap. Bassam said:


> I Kinda Like That Image So I Made It Transparent For You . I Hope Tousen Sempei Will Not Mind.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Tousen said:


> Well since most of my workers are like extremely busy doing stuff in real life. I am now looking for like 3-4 new employees.  If you are interested in working here. Please PM your work. I will need to see the original image and your transparent work.
> 
> 
> Thanks




I mean seriously what the fuck. How hard it is to follow something sooooo fucking simple.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (May 21, 2009)

> If you are interested in working here. Please PM your work. I will need to see the original image and your transparent work.



I Am Sorry. But I Was About To PM You.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2009)

I have a request. 



Just an avy with Ichigo?s face if it wasn?t so much trouble.


----------



## Raktus (May 22, 2009)

Another odd request...

Could you do two things to this picture:



First, can you cut out the faces and and place them on a small transparent background?

Second, could you cut them out and place them on a humerous background? The only one I could find thus far would be:


----------



## Nightmare (May 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Honey_


----------



## Nightmare (May 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hinata Hyuga_


----------



## Femme fatale (May 23, 2009)

I have a request please. 



I would like it just to be Hinata and 6 tails - no speech bubbles. And yeah the hose and basket thingy 6 tails is in. Oh, and the bubbles.

Normal sig size. Sorry. I don't know what that is..
And an avatar, 125 x 125, of Hinata's face.

Much love <3


----------



## Stringer (May 23, 2009)

Can anyone manage properly the second(The *Note*) part of my request please? (See my earlier post above)


_@Cap. Bassam._

Thanks for trying dude.


----------



## BVB (May 24, 2009)

Hey there! 

Requesting a trans and an ava+sig (resize) =)

Stock : Click me!
Ava: 150x150 
Sig : resize please. 

Thanks in advance! will rep/cred. 

EDIT: SORRY FORGOOOT


----------



## Goku• (May 24, 2009)

Request for a sig..



Could someone do this for me, cutting out everything but the two get backers, resizing it so its a nice size for a sig, and then two 150x150 avatars of their heads.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Porcelain (May 26, 2009)

I have a request

picture:

Resize it to where it's small enough to fit in the right corner , I don't want the background in it, make it have a black border around the perimeter, and avie with her face, will rep and cred.


----------



## Ae (May 26, 2009)

Finkas

Please & Thank You x3


----------



## Sengoku (May 28, 2009)

Original size with transparent background.

stock: 


Here are some references of what it should look like. I should also note that these crappy examples are done by me with microsoft paint.  So I had no idea what I was doing and am hoping a professional like you would help.

example 1: black outlines

*Spoiler*: __ 





^^ this is with black outlines. I included it but wasn't sure if it supposed to have them or not.

example 2: semi black outlines

^^ I erased some black lines but once again, not sure if the original pic supposed to come with black outlines or semi black or none at all.

example 3: none (i believe)

^^ I think this is what it is supposed to look like but once again, I only use paint so I don't know. 

If you can do a better job with the shoes area, I would appreciate it too.

One last thing, I advise not using my examples because I really despise my work and prefer someone who is good to start fresh.




Thanks and will rep and credit!


----------



## Tousen (May 28, 2009)

Man this place has fallen off the map.. Maybe its about time to shut this shop down


----------



## Wilham (May 28, 2009)

Damn that sucks Tousen. Is it ok if I take my request elsewhere.


----------



## Tousen (May 28, 2009)

Yea its perfectly fine and that goes for anyone else who has been waiting.

I will give this shop another week if things dont look like its working out then i will shut the shop down


----------



## Wilham (May 28, 2009)

Well I hope it turns around for you man.


----------



## Porcelain (May 28, 2009)

I'll take my request somewhere else then  hope it turns around for you man you got my full support.


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2009)

Miki Aiko said:


> I'd like this to be transparent, please ..





Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I have a request.
> 
> 
> 
> Just an avy with Ichigo?s face if it wasn?t so much trouble.





Raktus said:


> Another odd request...
> 
> Could you do two things to this picture:
> 
> ...


I uhhh guess I'll do these three


----------



## Durge (May 28, 2009)

sorry guys i'v been busy doing other things...

so who hasn't had their request done?


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2009)

_Everybody after Raktus durge  _


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Raktus_


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2009)

Cosmotastic said:


> I have a request please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Karotte said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Requesting a trans and an ava+sig (resize) =)
> 
> ...





Goku said:


> Request for a sig..
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Tattoo said:


> Click me!
> 
> Please & Thank You x3



I shall do all of these requests 

But I must apologize because I will most likely not be able to do them all tonight


----------



## Plot Hole (May 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://bbs.52manyou.com/read.php?tid=19528




Hi can someone make an avatar of just Sakura and Hinata In that picture and please remove Naruto from the backround.

Can I have two of the avatar's one that Is normal size and another that Is senior size?

Thanks will +rep


----------



## ?cureuil fou (May 29, 2009)

Can I get a transparent version of this?



Leave the silver bar with the name in it as well as the picture. Will give credit and +Rep.


----------



## valerian (May 29, 2009)

Signature;


----------



## Durge (May 29, 2009)

did i miss any body Nitemare?



Plot Hole said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





?cureuil fou said:


> Can I get a transparent version of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the silver bar with the name in it as well as the picture. Will give credit and +Rep.





Cyborg Franky said:


> Signature;



i'll do these.


----------



## Durge (May 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Plot hole_ 











*Spoiler*: _?cureuil fou  _ 











*Spoiler*: _ Cyborg Franky _ 





if u want a border let me know.




rep and cred.


----------



## valerian (May 29, 2009)

Oh my god, that's awesome, thanks.


----------



## Sengoku (May 29, 2009)

I still need to get mine done ...

stock: 

If the black background is too hard to make it transparent, maybe this will help:


Original size and transparent. Will cred and rep.


----------



## Stringer (May 29, 2009)

Durge said:


> did i miss any body Nitemare?



Well mine was missed. Its the first post on the previous page. ^^


----------



## Femme fatale (May 29, 2009)

Nightmare, ignore my request, it's already been done. But thank you anyway!


----------



## Durge (May 29, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> I still need to get mine done ...
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...





Unshaken Faith said:


> Well mine was missed. Its the first post on the previous page. ^^



ok i'm on both.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2009)

Can i have this to be transparent please?


----------



## Durge (May 29, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Can i have this to be transparent please?




*Spoiler*: _LH_ 











*Spoiler*: _Sengoku_ 











*Spoiler*: _unshaken faith_


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2009)

thanks a lot,reps XD


----------



## Nightmare (May 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Karotte_ 










*Spoiler*: _Goku_


----------



## Ange (May 29, 2009)

thanks!!!!!


----------



## Nirvash (May 29, 2009)

I have a transparency request,



Can I get Naruto and Konan in the panel where Konan is handing him the flowers transparent, and can I get one that's regular sized and one that's around signature limits please

I would really appreciate it


----------



## Porcelain (May 29, 2009)

You guys are open for business again, yay!

pic: 

Avie: Of her face non senior please. And make it have a black border around it.

Sig: Transparent it and make it big enough for the sig. Get rid of everything exept the bed she's laying in draw a black border around the perimeter of it.

Rep and cred will be given to whoever does it


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 29, 2009)

It?s awesome! Thank you Nightmare!


----------



## Nightmare (May 31, 2009)

I'll do NIrvash and Hinata's request


----------



## Morphine (May 31, 2009)

Stock

Trans the pinkie with the bag and lollipop. Senior sized; Ava 150 x 150 - no border. Rep + Cred.
​


----------



## Creator (Jun 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





"14 most unintentionally gay rap lyrics"




Can i have this transparented. I want the thought bubbles to be kept. Only the background to be axed. Thanks.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 1, 2009)

_I'll do Nirvash, Hinata, Morphine and Creator 

They should all be up by the afternoon :ho 
_


----------



## Morphine (Jun 1, 2009)

​


----------



## Calm (Jun 1, 2009)

requesting for this to have a transparent background (including inside the butterfly wings)


Btw, could someone give me the link of doing transparency on your own? I know someone on this forum did a detail thread about it using an example of a pokemon

thanks


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nirvash_ 









*Spoiler*: _Hinata Hyuga_ 










*Spoiler*: _Morphine_


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2009)

Can I get this transed? Keep Rihanna and get rid of the background.

150x200 if you can, thanks


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 1, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nirvash_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Nightmare, will rep when i can 

Also can you make this pic have a border around the perimeter of it (no resize needed).

pic:

Avie: of naruto's face please.

Thanks will rep and cred anyone who does it, this is for my friend.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 2, 2009)

render out Ace and the flames. don't resize.


----------



## Calm (Jun 2, 2009)

Calm said:


> requesting for this to have a transparent background (including inside the butterfly wings)
> 
> 
> Btw, could someone give me the link of doing transparency on your own? I know someone on this forum did a detail thread about it using an example of a pokemon
> ...



was this request too hard for someone to do?


----------



## Tousen (Jun 2, 2009)

I am sure you know why you were skipped


----------



## Calm (Jun 2, 2009)

Tousen said:


> I am sure you know why you were skipped



crap, sorry about the sig! >.<


----------



## Morphine (Jun 2, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_



Just what I expected! Thank you! Reps+.
​


----------



## Vaz (Jun 2, 2009)

Transparency request for the whole pic, don't resize it.


----------



## Durge (Jun 2, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> render out Ace and the flames. don't resize.





Calm said:


> requesting for this to have a transparent background (including inside the butterfly wings)
> 
> 
> Btw, could someone give me the link of doing transparency on your own? I know someone on this forum did a detail thread about it using an example of a pokemon
> ...





Vaz said:


> Transparency request for the whole pic, don't resize it.




i'll do all of these.


----------



## Durge (Jun 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Irene_ 









*Spoiler*: _calm_ 





ask nightmare to help u learn how to trans stuff i suck at explaining things.




*Spoiler*: _vaz_ 










rep and cred


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 2, 2009)

Taka Sasuke said:


> Can I get this transed? Keep Rihanna and get rid of the background.
> 
> 150x200 if you can, thanks





Hyuga Hinata said:


> Thanks Nightmare, will rep when i can
> 
> Also can you make this pic have a border around the perimeter of it (no resize needed).
> 
> ...


_I got these two _


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 2, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: _Irene_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lurve you joey


----------



## Kamden (Jun 3, 2009)

May I have a transparency of this (just keep Hinata and Sakura), with an avie of Sakura's face?


----------



## Sheireen (Jun 3, 2009)

Transparency and avi with Hinatas face please


----------



## Franky (Jun 4, 2009)

Transparent Ojamas please...nothing else, thanks!


----------



## YukiKaze (Jun 4, 2009)

Need this to be made transarent. Rep+Credit


Avatar 125x125


----------



## Lindsay (Jun 4, 2009)

Needed as a signature, get rid of the text if you can.


----------



## valerian (Jun 4, 2009)

Ava;
  Face only, 125x125, normal border please.

Sig;
 Ezio stabbing the old dude please, with the blood too aswell. Make one with a border and the other without one. Thanks.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Taka Sasuke_ 










*Spoiler*: _Hyuga Hinata_


----------



## αce (Jun 4, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Taka Sasuke_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG THANKS SO MUCH

+REpspek


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you Nightmare, I'll tell my friend to rep you.


----------



## mootz (Jun 5, 2009)

trans and sig siz, thanks


----------



## Nirvash (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a transparency request,



Can I please get a transparency of just Omoi(the guy kneeling) and can I also get a transparency of Karui(the girl in the middle)

I would really appreciate it


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 5, 2009)

Kamden said:


> May I have a transparency of this (just keep Hinata and Sakura), with an avie of Sakura's face?





DarkHoney said:


> Transparency and avi with Hinatas face please





Rika said:


> *Hiya*
> 
> I would very much appreciate it if someone would do my request =D
> 
> ...


Your in the wrong shop ... I'm not doing this and I don't expect anyone to do this either 



Franky said:


> Transparent Ojamas please...nothing else, thanks!




I'll these ones


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 5, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with their faces, please.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 5, 2009)

Request for either Durge or Nightmare to do.

piclick me please

Avie: Of Ino's face please, also put a dotted border around it.

Sig: No resize needed. Just pit a dotted border around.

Rep and cred will go to anyone who does it.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 5, 2009)

Set Please


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kamden_ 












*Spoiler*: _Dark Honey_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a request.



Transparency please. Just leave the Naruto-Pain parallel intact.

I?ll give reps.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 5, 2009)

Request. Just a 150x150 avatar with any border and a sig transparency without the heart symbol in the right hand corner.


Thank you.


----------



## Rika (Jun 6, 2009)

-Transparency.
-No resize please.
-125 x 125 Avy of face. 

Thanks [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Y (Jun 6, 2009)

Transparency please. Leave just Robo-Stalin.

Resize to fit sig too.

Thank-you

-imperator


----------



## Koi (Jun 6, 2009)

Request please!


Could I have it trans'd?  I know it's kinda tricky, especially since some of the buildings at the bottom are the same color as the background and that same color is used on some of the shoreline, too. :\  An avvy isn't necessary, but it'd be neato.

Thanks!!


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Nightmare (Jun 6, 2009)

YukiKaze said:


> Need this to be made transarent. Rep+Credit
> 
> 
> Avatar 125x125





Chaos said:


> Needed as a signature, get rid of the text if you can.





Cyborg Franky said:


> Ava;
> Face only, 125x125, normal border please.
> 
> Sig;
> Ezio stabbing the old dude please, with the blood too aswell. Make one with a border and the other without one. Thanks.





mootz said:


> trans and sig siz, thanks



I got these requests


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _YukiKaze_ 












*Spoiler*: _Cyborg Franky_ 












*Spoiler*: _mootz_


----------



## Franky (Jun 6, 2009)

Sweet, I'll use it later
rep + Cred when I use


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 7, 2009)

Nirvash said:


> I have a transparency request,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with their faces, please.





Hyuga Hinata said:


> Request for either Durge or Nightmare to do.
> 
> piclick me please
> 
> ...





Hisagi said:


> Set Please





Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I have a request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ema Skye said:


> Request. Just a 150x150 avatar with any border and a sig transparency without the heart symbol in the right hand corner.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


I will do all of these requests


----------



## Calm (Jun 8, 2009)

requesting for 2 transparencies . First, I only want the sunflowers (so everything other than that can be cut out) and 2 second, sunflowers and background stay but the beige/kakhi color background is made transparent.


thank you


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nirvash_ 










*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 












*Spoiler*: _Hyuga Hinata_ 










*Spoiler*: _Hisagi_


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 8, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabzilla_



Thank you :3


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 8, 2009)

imperator9319117 said:


> Transparency please. Leave just Robo-Stalin.
> 
> Resize to fit sig too.
> 
> ...





Rika said:


> Then I genuinely do apologize
> 
> Looking back, I realized my mistake. I feel foolish :sweat
> 
> ...





Koi said:


> Request please!
> 
> 
> Could I have it trans'd?  I know it's kinda tricky, especially since some of the buildings at the bottom are the same color as the background and that same color is used on some of the shoreline, too. :\  An avvy isn't necessary, but it'd be neato.
> ...


I got you three  

So I think it is safe to say I am the only one working here


----------



## valerian (Jun 8, 2009)

The thread should be called "Nightmare's Transparent Request Shop".  But if I knew how to transparent stuff I'd help you out.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 8, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_



Thanks Nightmare :3 *rep*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 8, 2009)

Simply Amazing. You are the best Nightmare!

I gotta spread some rep first, but I´ll definitely rep you for your work.


----------



## Berry (Jun 9, 2009)

Ello,

Sig: Transparency of the lovely Robin

Size: Decent size

Stock:  

Cheers


----------



## Morphine (Jun 9, 2009)

Just a trans, no resize. Rep + Cred.


----------



## yukito (Jun 9, 2009)

Set pl0x, anything you think looks good. Rep and cred as usual.


----------



## Kamden (Jun 9, 2009)

May I have a transparency of Rorschach, with an avie of his face?


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rika_ 














*Spoiler*: _Koi_ 





I wasn't really sure what you wanted 

You didn't specify anything


----------



## Y (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks

-imperator


----------



## Koi (Jun 10, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Koi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thank you, it's perfect!  And no big, I got one. (:


----------



## Rika (Jun 10, 2009)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Rika_





Looks beautiful. Thanks! 

Rep & Cred


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 11, 2009)

Calm said:


> requesting for 2 transparencies . First, I only want the sunflowers (so everything other than that can be cut out) and 2 second, sunflowers and background stay but the beige/kakhi color background is made transparent.
> 
> 
> thank you





Berry said:


> Ello,
> 
> Sig: Transparency of the lovely Robin
> 
> ...





Morphine said:


> Just a trans, no resize. Rep + Cred.





azn_fan_gurl said:


> Set pl0x, anything you think looks good. Rep and cred as usual.





Kamden said:


> May I have a transparency of Rorschach, with an avie of his face?


I will do every single one of these


----------



## Calm (Jun 11, 2009)

thank you and rep points for your work


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 11, 2009)

trans please


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Calm_ 












*Spoiler*: _azn fan gurl_ 












*Spoiler*: _Kamden_


----------



## Creator (Jun 12, 2009)

Could i get the following two transparented please. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Ronaldo's ?106m pay bonanza





*Spoiler*: __ 





Ronaldo's ?106m pay bonanza





Thank you very much, although its a bit late.  Already repped you if memory serves.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Calm_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Repped.


----------



## Kamden (Jun 12, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Calm_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! pek


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 12, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> trans please





Creator said:


> Could i get the following two transparented please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


_I'll do these two

And if my memory serves right Creator and it is

I have already done the first picture for you quite some time ago 

If you haven't noticed we are short on employees 

Actually scratch that

I am the only employee  
_


----------



## Tousen (Jun 13, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> I am the only employee
> [/I]



This man speaks the truth but I am working on getting some new people around.

Also FYI any request that gabzilla wants its for free so dont expect any rep from her. PM me if you have questions


----------



## valerian (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Peter (Jun 13, 2009)

I can do transparency's okay, and I'm looking to work at a shop plus I heard you were hiring. I can show examples if you want?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 13, 2009)

Can I get Bjorn ( the guy with the stick sticking out his back) holding the guy by the mouth. Include the sword if you can. 

The rest trans.

Thank you


----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2009)

May I have a transparency of this for my sig?    And a lil cut-up of her face for my avvie.  :3


----------



## Kek (Jun 13, 2009)

Trans set please, avy of pink-hair. And could you do a thin black outline of the green text?


----------



## Creator (Jun 13, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _I'll do these two
> 
> And if my memory serves right Creator and it is
> 
> ...



Oh, then i am sorry. I completely forgot.  Then leave the first one, and just do the second one. 

Please and thank you.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Reincarnation_ 





you didn't exactly specify shit to me 

I'm not really sure how you wanted this done 





*Spoiler*: _Creator_


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jun 14, 2009)

can i have a transparent backround on this please and could you try to get all the hair and the suit in :smile



oh yeah, and resize to recommended size


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 14, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


>





Grandmaster Kane said:


> Link removed
> 
> Can I get Bjorn ( the guy with the stick sticking out his back) holding the guy by the mouth. Include the sword if you can.
> 
> ...





Bitch said:


> May I have a transparency of this for my sig?    And a lil cut-up of her face for my avvie.  :3





Kek said:


> Trans set please, avy of pink-hair. And could you do a thin black outline of the green text?



I'll do these


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 14, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reincarnation_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol sorry but thanks i'll use when um able to rep


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 15, 2009)

Stock: image

render Lelouch out of the lower panel


----------



## Eleven (Jun 15, 2009)

Set from this:



Thank you


----------



## Creator (Jun 15, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Creator_



Thank you very much. 

I will rep you in 24 hours.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 15, 2009)

@Tousen: I like repping you, guys. 



Transparency for the sig, avy with their heads, please.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Cyborg Franky_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Bitch_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 









I don't do the outline thing 

Or actually I don't know how to lol


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 15, 2009)

Veyerus said:


> can i have a transparent backround on this please and could you try to get all the hair and the suit in :smile
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, and resize to recommended size


This I can not possibly do 


Hisagi said:


> Stock: image
> 
> render Lelouch out of the lower panel





Eleven said:


> Set from this:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you





gabzilla said:


> @Tousen: I like repping you, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Transparency for the sig, avy with their heads, please.



I got the rest of you 

Why the fuck do I even call which ones are mine 

They are all mine now lol


----------



## Kek (Jun 15, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kek_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem, thanks!


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 15, 2009)

Any chance of getting this transparent and resized smaller a little?


----------



## hzleys87 (Jun 15, 2009)

_Pic link_

I would like just the hearts with the couples in them, and reduced to maximum sig width. No avatar needed. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Eleven_ 












*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome man, thanks much.

and somethings wrong with Elevens avatar


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 16, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabzilla_



Thank you :3


----------



## Federer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Transparant Set request*


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 16, 2009)

Transparent Sig Request's

First Picture - Just Normal


Secon Picture - (I would like the text erased if that is ok)


Thank you very much and please take your time.


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 16, 2009)

May I have a set out of this?



can you get rid of the random grass clips too.

thnx


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 16, 2009)

Why so butthurt?

Can you make a non-transparent avi from this, and a transparent sig, senior size?


----------



## Mellie (Jun 16, 2009)

Transparent, please


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jun 17, 2009)

*Details:* No need to resize. I want everything gone except "Mister God, This is Anna" and the girl. I'd give a bigger picture but there's none.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rika (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks like Nightmare won?t be the lone pimp of this shop anymore 

He?s graciously given me permission to work here now and again 

Thanks ​




			
				Sasuke said:
			
		

> Any chance of getting this transparent and resized smaller a little?





			
				hzleys87 said:
			
		

> _Pic link_
> 
> I would like just the hearts with the couples in them, and reduced to maximum sig width. No avatar needed.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I'll start with you two 

Will be done by late tomorrow


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 17, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> *Transparant Set request*





basye said:


> Transparent Sig Request's
> 
> First Picture - Just Normal
> 
> ...


I'll do these two requests


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Juracule Mihawk_ 










*Spoiler*: _basye_


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 17, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> May I have a set out of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





T.D.A said:


> Link removed
> 
> Can you make a non-transparent avi from this, and a transparent sig, senior size?





KSF said:


> Transparent, please


I'll do these 

KSF Turn off the sig


----------



## Rika (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry for the wait ​

*Spoiler*: _Sasuke_ 



 I hope you like it 







*Spoiler*: _Hzleys_ 




Hinata also looks good in purple 











Cred optional. Please rep. 

Let me know if you want anything changed and/or added.

​




			
				soviet rahsia said:
			
		

> *Details:* No need to resize. I want everything gone except "Mister God, This is Anna" and the girl. I'd give a bigger picture but there's none.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I'll do this one right now =)


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 17, 2009)

Too busy to do this myself, atm, sorry.



Render out Amaterasu and make a thin black border for the avatar, senior size


----------



## Nami (Jun 18, 2009)

I want Sasuke, Sakura and flowers in the front only, the rest should be gone. No need to resize.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rika (Jun 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rahsia _ 





Hope it's okay 





Cred optional. Please rep.
Let me know if you want changes.
​


			
				Hisagi said:
			
		

> Too busy to do this myself, atm, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Render out Amaterasu and make a thin black border for the avatar, senior size





			
				Maka Albarn said:
			
		

> I want Sasuke, Sakura and flowers in the front only, the rest should be gone. No need to resize.
> Thanks in advance.



I shall do these


----------



## Rika (Jun 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hisa_ 





Is this what you're looking for? =o






​





*Spoiler*: _Maka_ 





Avys if you'd like:







^ Just resized it a little =)



*
Cred optional. Please rep.
Let me know if you want any changes.
=]​*


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Zig Zag_ 












*Spoiler*: _T.D.A_


----------



## Mellie (Jun 18, 2009)

You're the best Nighty 
Check your cp


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks                   .


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 18, 2009)

Is there any way you can help me out with this?



Is there any way you can make the white parts in this pic transparent? So that if I were to use it on the forums, all the white that was originally on there would reflect the color of the Forum theme?

Nothing else needs to be done to it and I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 18, 2009)

Gymnopedie said:


> Is there any way you can help me out with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is called transparency  

And that is what we do here  lol 

And I will do this for you


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 18, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> That is called transparency
> 
> And that is what we do here  lol
> 
> And I will do this for you



Sweet. 

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 18, 2009)

_Hold on guy m

Your picture is already transparent 

I can see it in the sig you are not supposed to have up  
_


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jun 18, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rahsia _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has some strokes you missed out on the far left edge of her skirt. Can you add it in, like you did with the few openings on her legs?


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 18, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Hold on guy m
> 
> Your picture is already transparent
> 
> ...



Ah, my mistake

At least that way you can understand what I mean. 

Sorry for the sig being up, but what what I was trying to get across, was that I wanted all the white on his body, along with the bkg. obviously, erased from the picture entirely. That way, when it's shown on a post it'll only show his outlines.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 18, 2009)

_Ohhhh 

You want just the lines 

Well I can do this, but it is not going to look very good lol 
_


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 18, 2009)

_Like this 

Or do you need the white hair to be gone as well  
_


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 18, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Like this
> 
> Or do you need the white hair to be gone as well
> _



Hmm, Let's go for the hair as well if you don't mind.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 18, 2009)

How is this


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 18, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> How is this



Great, just what I was lookin for 

Thanks tons


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 18, 2009)

_Be sure to rep me for this  _


----------



## Rika (Jun 19, 2009)

soviet rahsia said:
			
		

> She has some strokes you missed out on the far left edge of her skirt. Can you add it in, like you did with the few openings on her legs?



Sure, of course. I just didn't want to add them orignally in case it looked weird 

I'll do that right now and fix up the other lines


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jun 19, 2009)

Just the skirt's edge. Everything else looks ok.


----------



## valerian (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Rika (Jun 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rahsia_ 










Like that? I added all lines from the original


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 20, 2009)

_I got Cyborg Franky _


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a request.



Transparency please. Erase everything, the words, etc. Just leave Naruto in it.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Attor (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a request 


*Spoiler*: __ 





It's for avatar (150x150) can you remove white please? No border or anything  Thanks!


----------



## Rika (Jun 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sennin_ 





I assume you meant like this? 

There are two. One without the blood droplet and one with 








*Spoiler*: _Attor_ 





Cute stock btw 







(first one looks best )




*Cred Optional. Please Rep.
Let me know if you want changes.
pek*​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 21, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes! It?s just like I wanted.

I?ll take the one with the blood droplet. Thanks alot Rika!


----------



## Attor (Jun 21, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Attor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. Thank you. I will be sure to come back for future transparencies.


----------



## Rika (Jun 22, 2009)

Sennin of Hardwork said:
			
		

> Yes! It?s just like I wanted.
> 
> I?ll take the one with the blood droplet. Thanks alot Rika!





			
				Attor said:
			
		

> Very nice. Thank you. I will be sure to come back for future transparencies.



Both very welcome pek


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 22, 2009)

Got another request..


Style: Transparent obviously, but keep the Text and the Robot with the people please.

Size: Within limits

Other: For the Ava. I'd like it to be centered around the Robot's Face.
I just need a thin White line for the Ava. Border with a Gold-ish dotted border to go around that.

Big thanks.


----------



## Rika (Jun 22, 2009)

Gymnopedie said:


> Got another request..
> 
> 
> Style: Transparent obviously, but keep the Text and the Robot with the people please.
> ...



You're mine


----------



## Matariki (Jun 22, 2009)

Request


----------



## Rika (Jun 22, 2009)

Seiko said:


> Request



You're mine too 

Will have them done soon


----------



## Majeh (Jun 22, 2009)

Can i get a set plz. 
Avy:125 x 125
Sig 375 X 475 or around that general area.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just the main girl in the pic transparent plz.


----------



## Rika (Jun 22, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Can i get a set plz.
> Avy:125 x 125
> Sig 375 X 475 or around that general area.
> 
> ...



I got you too


----------



## Rika (Jun 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Gymnopedie_ 





*Let me know if you want anything changed *












*Spoiler*: _Seiko_ 





*Is this what you were looking for? =]*










*Cred Optional. Please Rep. 
Let me know if you want changes.
=]​*


			
				Majeh said:
			
		

> Can i get a set plz.
> Avy:125 x 125
> Sig 375 X 475 or around that general area.
> Just the main girl in the pic transparent plz.



Doing yours right now =)


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 22, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gymnopedie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god they're perfect!! pek

My only problem was that I didn't see a 150x150 Avatar copy 

Can I have one please?


----------



## Rika (Jun 22, 2009)

Of course, sorry about that  

Which one? All?


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 22, 2009)

Rika said:


> Of course, sorry about that
> 
> Which one? All?



No worries. 

If you wouldn't mind..pek


----------



## Rika (Jun 22, 2009)

Sure. No probelm at all pek 

Sorry for the wait. Computer froze 


*Spoiler*: __ 

















And you're so welcome


----------



## Majeh (Jun 22, 2009)

Can i also get a 150 copy for mine if u get the chance.?


----------



## Rika (Jun 22, 2009)

Majeh said:
			
		

> Can i also get a 150 copy for mine if u get the chance.?



Sure you can 


*Spoiler*: _Majeh_ 
















*Cred Optional. Please Rep.
Let me know if you want anything changed. 
pek​*


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 23, 2009)

Is it possible to just get a trans of this, and have it cut down to a senior sized sig, while still showing Croc's hook and Robin's arms? And a senior sized avvy of Crocs face would be great

Thanks!


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jun 23, 2009)

Can I get a non-senior sized transparent avatar of this:



And a non-senior sized transparent sig of this:



Will give rep and cred.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 23, 2009)

_I got you nick  _


----------



## Majeh (Jun 23, 2009)

Ty much. No changes needed. :ho


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 23, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig (just remove the wall, leave the rest), avy with the speech bubble, please. :3


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _nick1689_


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _nick1689_



Thanks man, that's freakin awesome. But is it possible to get the avvy trans as well?


----------



## Rika (Jun 23, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Ty much. No changes needed. :ho



You're welcome . Good 



?cureuil fou said:


> Can I get a non-senior sized transparent avatar of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				gabzilla said:
			
		

> Transparency and resize for the sig (just remove the wall, leave the rest), avy with the speech bubble, please. :3



I got these two


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 24, 2009)

I would like 2 tran's sig's please 


&​
Thank you and please take your time.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll take basye's off your hands.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 24, 2009)

*basye*


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _?cureuil_ 














*Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_ 












*Cred Optional. Please Rep. 
Let me know if you want anything changed.
pek​*


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

nick1689 said:
			
		

> Thanks man, that's freakin awesome. But is it possible to get the avvy trans as well?



I hope you don't mind 'Mare:



All cred/rep/thanks still goes to Nightmare 




			
				Hisagi said:
			
		

> I'll take basye's off your hands.



Thanks


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 24, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you pek


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 24, 2009)

Rika said:


> [
> 
> I hope you don't mind 'Mare:



Thanks man!


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jun 24, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rahsia_


Hey there. Can't seem to open the file on Photoshop; says something about a .jpeg incompatibility. If you still have the .psd file, I'd like a PNG copy.

**


----------



## Tousen (Jun 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## valerian (Jun 24, 2009)

Take away the greyish background please, and an avatar of both of them, one with borders and another without one. 125x125.


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

soviet rahsia said:
			
		

> Hey there. Can't seem to open the file on Photoshop; says something about a .jpeg incompatibility. If you still have the .psd file, I'd like a PNG copy.
> 
> **



I'm not sure what to do Rahsia, I checked the file, it was original saved as a PNG file. 



			
				Tousen said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: _Tousen_ 







Did you want anything else done to it Tousen?


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jun 24, 2009)

Rika said:


> I'm not sure what to do Rahsia, I checked the file, it was original saved as a PNG file.


File url says it's a jpeg.


----------



## Tousen (Jun 24, 2009)

Rika said:


> I'm not sure what to do Rahsia, I checked the file, it was original saved as a PNG file.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tousen_
> ...



Actually if you can make a 175x200 avatar out of it with a border that would be great. 



soviet rahsia said:


> File url says it's a jpeg.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jun 24, 2009)

There we go. Thanks ^w^


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 24, 2009)

soviet rahsia said:


> Hey there. Can't seem to open the file on Photoshop; says something about a .jpeg incompatibility. If you still have the .psd file, I'd like a PNG copy.
> 
> **



that is usually a problem with Tinypic. a simple solution is to copy the image url and delete the ".jpeg" extension and switch it to .png before opening the image in your browser and saving it


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

soviet rahsia said:
			
		

> File url says it's a jpeg.



Sorry about all that. Glad it's sorted out 



			
				Tousen said:
			
		

> Actually if you can make a 175x200 avatar out of it with a border that would be great.



Okay. I'll get on that right now 



			
				Hisagi said:
			
		

> that is usually a problem with Tinypic. a simple solution is to copy the image url and delete the ".jpeg" extension and switch it to .png before opening the image in your browser and saving it



Didn't know that. Thanks for the info


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Franky_ 





Hope you like it <3












*Spoiler*: _Tousen_ 





Something like this?


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jun 24, 2009)

Rika said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Écureuil_



Thank you, it's beautiful pek


----------



## Tousen (Jun 24, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tousen_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

?cureuil fou said:
			
		

> Thank you, it's beautiful pek





			
				Tousen said:
			
		

> Perfect



Thanks guys


----------



## kumabear (Jun 24, 2009)

entire body as sig...a little smaller so it's not obnoxious.

and face only with borders and transparent inside avy size?


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 25, 2009)

transparency and resized just a bit smaller for sig please 

<3


----------



## Rika (Jun 25, 2009)

kumabear said:
			
		

> Gaara no Jutsu
> 
> entire body as sig...a little smaller so it's not obnoxious.
> 
> and face only with borders and transparent inside avy size?






			
				Jihad said:
			
		

> transparency and resized just a bit smaller for sig please
> 
> <3



I've got these two


----------



## julias.skeezer (Jun 25, 2009)

This transparent and a little smaller thank you.


----------



## Rika (Jun 25, 2009)

julias.skeezer said:
			
		

> This transparent and a little smaller thank you.



Got you too  

Will go do these now


----------



## Rika (Jun 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kumabear_ 





I hope you like 











*Spoiler*: _Jihad_ 





Is this resized too small? =)








*Spoiler*: _Skeezer_ 





Two sizes to pick from  

Let me know if you want it bigger =]







*Cred Optional. Please Rep. 
Let me know if you want any changes. 
​*


----------



## Tousen (Jun 25, 2009)

*Hey Rika,

Please remember to skip any request from a member that still has their sig showing.






TY
*


----------



## Rose (Jun 25, 2009)

Sig: Transparency of them

Avatar: The focus of where they are haveing contact in the center please(Sasuke's lip and Sakura's eyes).With a thin black border around it 



Please and Thank you


----------



## Rika (Jun 25, 2009)

Silver Rose said:
			
		

> Sig: Transparency of them
> 
> Avatar: The focus of where they are haveing contact in the center please(Sasuke's lip and Sakura's eyes).With a thin black border around it
> 
> ...



I'll do yours Rose 

 Did you want that heart in the sig? And what about the "flowers". I can try to get rid of them as much as I can or do want them left in?


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 25, 2009)

_Dear god Rika 

You can slow down if you want to  

I love the enthusiasm and willingness to work

But you have every right to chill and let me take some requests too lol  
_


----------



## Rose (Jun 25, 2009)

Rika said:


> I'll do yours Rose
> 
> Did you want that heart in the sig? And what about the "flowers". I can try to get rid of them as much as I can or do want them left in?



Thank You 

No I don't want the heart in there. And it be awesome if you could get rid of the flowers.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Rika (Jun 25, 2009)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> _Dear god Rika
> 
> You can slow down if you want to
> 
> ...





I'm sorry. They're really fun  

You can take Rose then pek

I ish sorry


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 25, 2009)

_Nah its fine

Take rose

I can't remove those flowers for her anyway lol 

But if it pleases you to do so many, then please feel free to 

But just know you can take a break every now and then if you wish 
_


----------



## Rika (Jun 25, 2009)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> _Nah its fine
> 
> Take rose
> 
> ...





I'll take Rose and won't do another one till you have three to work on. I don't think its fair actually. I'm taking all your work  

Sorry about that pek

I'll make sure we both have requests to do instead of hogging 

<3

*Rose *- I'm off to do yours now


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jun 25, 2009)

Can I get a non-senior sized transparent sig of this:



And both transparent and non-trans versions of a close up on his face with a solid black border for a non-senior sized avatar:



Please? ​


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 25, 2009)

_I got you Ecureuil _


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ecureuil fou_ 











Bon chan


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 25, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jihad_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope perfect thank you very much 

and sorry about the sig tousen, it was like 2am and I was on some other planet


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig (just Morrigan, Lilith and the white thingy around them) avy with their boobs faces, please :3


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 25, 2009)

_What do you mean by white thingy

Do you mean that sorta beige thing that looks like a border but with a red outline on it  _


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 25, 2009)

_All righty 

I got you  
_


----------



## Rika (Jun 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Silver Rose_ 





Sorry I took so long 

Removing the flowers was hard because I had to re-color _everything _

Hope it doesn't look *too *bad 







​




*Cred Optional. Please Rep. 
Let me know about ANY changes.
pek*​


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jun 25, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ecureuil fou_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BON CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN! 

And thank you pek

*But*, if it's not too much trouble, could i maybe get a smaller version of the sig? 

I wanna be able to type 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bon-chan's final words


 underneath it.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 25, 2009)

How is this


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jun 25, 2009)

Much better, thank you pek


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 26, 2009)

Set please.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 26, 2009)

Sig's please (I have two requests )





Please take your time.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 26, 2009)

may I please have this picture made Trasparent.  Id like everything besides the background.  Michael himself, his shadow siloutte and also the lettering if possible.  Thanks alot.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Can I also have this made into an avatar


THANKS ALOT will 
REP AND CREDIT


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_


----------



## Rika (Jun 27, 2009)

Revy said:


> Set please.





basye said:


> Sig's please (I have two requests )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got these two


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 27, 2009)

set request  just a transparency on the avy and sig, and if it's not too much trouble I'd like the sig re-sized smaller it's a bit too big for sig as is plz


----------



## Rika (Jun 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Revy_ 













*Spoiler*: _Basye_ 












*Cred Optional. Please Rep. 
Let me know if you want changes. 
​*


----------



## Rika (Jun 27, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:
			
		

> may I please have this picture made Trasparent.  Id like everything besides the background.  Michael himself, his shadow siloutte and also the lettering if possible.  Thanks alot.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





			
				Jihad said:
			
		

> set request  just a transparency on the avy and sig, and if it's not too much trouble I'd like the sig re-sized smaller it's a bit too big for sig as is plz



I'll do these two as well since I'll be gone later today and most of tomorrow


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 27, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Revy_


Thank you.


----------



## Rika (Jun 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Unrequited Silence_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 







The white text would not showed up at all, so I re-typed the text, but you could still barely see it; so I changed it to black. Hope that is alright 














*Cred Optional. Please Rep. 
Let me know if you want changes. 
*​


----------



## Rika (Jun 27, 2009)

Double post because of too many images 




			
				Revy said:
			
		

> Thank you



You're welcome! 



*Spoiler*: _Jihad_ 






One without the yellow outline and one with >:3








*Cred Optional. Please Rep. 
Let me know if you want changes. 
*​


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you once again rika 

fantastic work


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 27, 2009)

Request: Transparent,"equal footing" (I will go into more detail about equal footing below), and two in one.





Since I think I can only request 1 picture per day, I figured my equal footing request would work best with the same artist. Equal footing means their feet are the same height of each other. In other words, they are standing exactly on the same ground. The reason I want this is so when I upload these two pictures to my signature, it won't look awkward for one's feet to be higher than the other.

If you still don't get it, please ask me again. If you want to do both pictures that will be totally badass. 

And 1 more thing. If you are done with both pictures, can you merge both pictures into one with Calgara (red hair) on the left and Montblanc (black coat) on the right. Place them somewhat close together but not awkwardly close. Maybe just a few feet?

So I will have: individual pics of each one, and a group pic. So three pictures in all. 

Thanks!


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Rika I have another request 



*Style:* Trans. obviously, Just need the background gone, I'd like everyone in the picture to stay please.

*Size:* Within Limits

*Other:* No border for the Sig. I'd like to Avatar to be centred on Kamina, the guy on the right with the long red and orange cloak.

Like my previous request, I'd like the border on the Ava. to have a 2px. White border with a dark blue dotted border to go around that. 

May I also have a 150x150 copy like last time as well? 

Thanks much!


----------



## Rika (Jun 27, 2009)

Sengoku said:
			
		

> Request: Transparent,"equal footing" (I will go into more detail about equal footing below), and two in one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Gymnopedie said:
			
		

> Hi Rika I have another request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay. THESE are my last two before I'll be off for a day, since I have a couple of hours


----------



## Pepper (Jun 27, 2009)

A request, 



Transparency of the whole picture, and two avies, one 125x125 and one 150x150, both of the black haired girl's face. 

Will rep and cred. :WOW


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 27, 2009)

_I got you pepper  _


----------



## Rika (Jun 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sengoku_ 





Did you want them resized? 

Because when I less than doubled their size, the quality was terrible. 

Let me know if you want them resized nonetheless or if you want any changes. I'll do them when I get back (or you could ask Nightmare).









Cred Optional. Please Rep


----------



## Rika (Jun 27, 2009)

Pepper said:
			
		

> A request,



Love that picture 

I read the comic, so good.





*Spoiler*: _Gymny_ 





Don't be  about it, I love it when you request! <3

Kamina = pimp

Made a red one because I can >:3




Three versions if you can tell the difference =P


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 27, 2009)

Rika said:


> Love that picture
> 
> I read the comic, so good.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Gymny_ 





Thank you so much! 

Fast, Quality work as usual.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 27, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sengoku_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Sengoku_ 





Thank you, Rika. <3


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Pepper_


----------



## valerian (Jun 27, 2009)

Just the dude please. Set, 125x125 avatar size.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 28, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabzilla_



Thank you, bb. 

boobs


----------



## Rika (Jun 28, 2009)

Gymnopedie said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!
> 
> Fast, Quality work as usual.





			
				Sengoku said:
			
		

> Thank you, Rika. <3



You're both welcome 



			
				gabzilla said:
			
		

> Thank you, bb.
> 
> boobs



Boobs indeed 






*Spoiler*: _Franky_ 





Let me know if you want changes


----------



## Pepper (Jun 28, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pepper_



Awesome. Thanks so much.


----------



## Plot Hole (Jun 28, 2009)

Question can someone make an Avatar of Hinata's head
One In normal size and one In senior size?
can you also give the avatars a border?

Ok I also want a sig out of the picture also can you size it down  and give it a border?

Will rep and credit If wanted


*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed


----------



## Sheireen (Jun 29, 2009)

Transperancy of this and avi with Inos face please


----------



## Rika (Jun 29, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> Question can someone make an Avatar of Hinata's head
> One In normal size and one In senior size?
> can you also give the avatars a border?
> 
> ...





DarkHoney said:


> Transperancy of this and avi with Inos face please



I've got these two


----------



## Rika (Jun 29, 2009)

Such cute pictures 




*Spoiler*: _Plot Hole_ 















*Spoiler*: _DarkHoney_ 














*Let me know if you want changes. 
Please Rep. Cred optional. 
​*


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 29, 2009)

_Yeah lets delete these posts lol _


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 29, 2009)

Rika, I have another request!





Once again, transparent for both pictures, even feet, and no need for a group picture. 

Thank you, Rika.


----------



## Rika (Jun 29, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Rika, I have another request!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll get on it right now


----------



## Rika (Jun 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sengoku_ 





Did a group one anyway 







Let me know if you want changes


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2009)

I would like to request an ava and a sig please

Ava
Size: Senior Member
Border: Normal

Sig
Size: Normal
Border: Same as ava
Stock: 
( I would just like the girl thank you )

Thank you and please take your time.


----------



## Rika (Jun 29, 2009)

basye said:


> I would like to request an ava and a sig please
> 
> Ava
> Size: Senior Member
> ...



I'll do this


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 29, 2009)

Could I have this trans and resize to senior size, also an 150x150 anvy with the girl eating the pizza



Will cred and rep.


----------



## Rika (Jun 29, 2009)

Disko said:


> Could I have this trans and resize to senior size, also an 150x150 anvy with the girl eating the pizza
> 
> 
> 
> Will cred and rep.



I'll do this too


----------



## Rika (Jun 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Basye_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Disko_


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome and thanks again, Rika. 
I will try to rep you as soon as I spread more.


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 29, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Basye_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Basye_ 





Awesome. Thanks so much.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Basye_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, but for the ava can you change it to show alittle more of heself holding the glass showing her burst?  Sorry I should have explained it to you better


----------



## Soldier (Jun 29, 2009)

Trans the symbol outta this, please?

Could you give me one without a resize and one down to 150x150? Thanks.


----------



## Rika (Jun 29, 2009)

basye said:
			
		

> Thank you very much, but for the ava can you change it to show alittle more of heself holding the glass showing her burst?  Sorry I should have explained it to you better



Sure, no problem 



			
				Soldier said:
			
		

> Trans the symbol outta this, please?
> 
> Could you give me one without a resize and one down to 150x150? Thanks.



I'll do this one


----------



## Rika (Jun 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Basye_ 





Are any of these okay? 











*Spoiler*: _Soldier_


----------



## Soldier (Jun 30, 2009)

Muy bueno!  Arigato, Rika~<3


That was like 2 languages in one sentence. 

Already rep'd, will cred.


----------



## Rika (Jun 30, 2009)

Soldier said:
			
		

> Muy bueno!  Arigato, Rika~<3
> 
> 
> That was like 2 languages in one sentence.
> ...



Asombroso/imponente  Douitashimashite Soldier 

Cred is optionalz <3 But thanks


----------



## Matt Perry (Jun 30, 2009)

1.) Trans out the two boys and the bubble on the far left about the butt. This one is talking about the bottom panel. Maybe throw it's size down to 75% to up its quality.  Many thanks in advance, credit and reputation will obviously be issued. <3


----------



## Rika (Jun 30, 2009)

Matt Perry said:
			
		

> 1.) Trans out the two boys and the bubble on the far left about the butt. This one is talking about the bottom panel. Maybe throw it's size down to 75% to up its quality.  Many thanks in advance, credit and reputation will obviously be issued. <3



I'll do this later tonight


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 30, 2009)

this is a little embarrasing but ermm would you kindley turn this into a transparent sig?
the white is bothersome and it would be uber awesome if it could go away.


----------



## Rika (Jun 30, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> this is a little embarrasing but ermm would you kindley turn this into a transparent sig?
> the white is bothersome and it would be uber awesome if it could go away.



I'll do yours as well. 

And don't be embarrased


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 1, 2009)

Rika said:


> I'll do yours as well.
> 
> And don't be embarrased



O.o really?
Omg Thank you so Much! I love you and South Africa!


----------



## Rika (Jul 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Matt_ 





I did several versions because I wasn't too sure :sweat

Let me know if I got any of them right or if you want changes 






Also, if you want me to fix the "butt" bubble's outline on the right where I removed the "really" bubble, I can give it a shot 






*Spoiler*: _Suigetsu_ 





There ya go <3


----------



## Rika (Jul 1, 2009)

Suigetsu said:
			
		

> O.o really?
> Omg Thank you so Much! I love you and South Africa!



Of course! 

It's no big deal at all 

Aww, thanks 

P.S. Turn off your sig  I know its hard to remember <3


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 1, 2009)

OMG! tHANK YOU so much Rika!
Your awesome! , I will repay you someday in the way I can.


----------



## Rika (Jul 1, 2009)

Suigetsu said:
			
		

> OMG! tHANK YOU so much Rika!
> Your awesome! , I will repay you someday in the way I can.



Hehe. No problem!


----------



## Soldier (Jul 1, 2009)

Text do want. :>
One resized [if needed] and one not, plox.


----------



## Rika (Jul 1, 2009)

Soldier said:
			
		

> Text do want. :>
> One resized [if needed] and one not, plox.



I've got yours


----------



## Soldier (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll have to rep you tomorrow, I'm at my 24 hr limit.


----------



## Rika (Jul 1, 2009)

Soldier said:


> I'll have to rep you tomorrow, I'm at my 24 hr limit.



No problem 

There's no time limit  




*Spoiler*: _Soldier_ 









*Spoiler*: _Resized_


----------



## Soldier (Jul 1, 2009)

But there is.  I swear on my left arm. 

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Rika (Jul 1, 2009)

Soldier said:
			
		

> But there is.  I swear on my left arm.
> 
> Muchas Gracias!



Haha. Oh you  I meant that I'm not timing the exact time you rep or that there's a time limit to rep 

But I believe you anyway 

Douitashi mashite


----------



## Soldier (Jul 1, 2009)

Naniiiii? I'm too tired to bother with comprehending that.
I would hope you'd believe me. I might just have to cry. which is _no bueno._


----------



## Matt Perry (Jul 1, 2009)

Rika, I thank you very much.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 1, 2009)

[TCPF][DVD] Clannad – Another World ~ Kyou Chapter.mkv

I want the bottom right panel of guriko 

No text. Everything else transparent

Please and thank you


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 1, 2009)

_I got you kane  _


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Grandmaster Kane_


----------



## Rika (Jul 1, 2009)

Soldier said:
			
		

> Naniiiii? I'm too tired to bother with comprehending that.
> I would hope you'd believe me. I might just have to cry. which is _no bueno._



Haha. I meant I don't expect you to rep right this second 



			
				Matt Perry said:
			
		

> Rika, I thank you very much.



You're welcome


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 2, 2009)

Could I get this transparent?



resize down so it will fit sig limits plz

thnx


----------



## Rika (Jul 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ZigZag_


----------



## valerian (Jul 2, 2009)

Set. Avatar size 125x125. Keep the words "Heaven's Door" and the shadow in it please. Thanks.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 2, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please :3


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 2, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZigZag_



Thank you.


----------



## Rika (Jul 2, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Thank you.



You're welcome 



Cyborg Franky said:


> Set. Avatar size 125x125. Keep the words "Heaven's Door" and the shadow in it please. Thanks.





gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please :3



I've got these


----------



## Rika (Jul 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Franky_ 














*Spoiler*: _Gabzilla_ 















*Please Rep. Cred Optional.*​


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 3, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Franky_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you :3


----------



## Sunako (Jul 3, 2009)

Transparency and avy with her face , please :]


----------



## Rika (Jul 3, 2009)

zwinkycandy said:
			
		

> Transparency and avy with her face , please :]



I'll do yours


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 3, 2009)

Transparency?  Keep the flowers and the green stems too please.
Oh & of course resize it a bit?


----------



## Rika (Jul 3, 2009)

Tomochii-Chan said:
			
		

> Transparency?  Keep the flowers and the green stems too please.
> Oh & of course resize it a bit?



I've got you too


----------



## Nirvash (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a transparency request,



On the right side, can I please get the big tall guy transparent by himself(and if you could do something about the text bubble I would appreciate that) and could I get the girl transparent by herself



Also, on the right side, can I please get the kid transparent by himself, the other guy transparent by himself, and the girl transparent by herself

These are being used for fanclubs, I would really appreciate it


----------



## Tousen (Jul 4, 2009)

Nirvash said:


> I have a transparency request,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saving this request for a new recruit 

Please let me know how this new person does through PM

TY


----------



## Rika (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry for the wait  My computer's been holding out on me 


*Spoiler*: _Zwinky_ 







*Spoiler*: _And because I can (_ 




Just for fun =)









Let me know if you want a border around the sig 


~ *Rep & Cred.*



*
Tomochii-Chan:* My computer crashed before I had a chance to smooth the image  So let me 'quickly' do that while I post Zwinky's 





			
				Tousen said:
			
		

> Saving this request for a new recruit
> 
> Please let me know how this new person does through PM
> 
> TY



Oooh, awesome. Will do =)

Good timing, was just about to also start that one =D


----------



## Sunako (Jul 4, 2009)

Rika said:


> Sorry for the wait  My computer's been holding out on me
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Zwinky_
> ...



Nope it's ok  Thank you


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 4, 2009)

Nirvash said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not entirely sure if Tousen meant myself by new recruit, cause I asked to be hired, but I've done the second page 




The Rock Nin:





I covered the speech bubble, but it you would like the packs off and/or for me to attempt to completely take the Kage out of the pic and reconstruct the big fella just let me know and I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Rika (Jul 4, 2009)

Finally finished :sweat Sorry for the wait, it's my computer  

I'll have it fixed by tomorrow, but I had to use a laptop so I hope your request isn't horrible  




*Spoiler*: _Tomochii-Chan_ 





It was quite difficult to trans I must say


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 5, 2009)

OMFG
*saves all*

I LOVE YOU!!!!  +repped & shall cred 

Though her hair looks kinda..choppy-ish? If you can't fix it than that's ok 
I'm sorry for giving a difficult trans .___.
*feels bad*


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 5, 2009)

It's ok 
*glomps*

I can wait  Thanks for your hard work! 
I would rep you again but I'd have to spread reps first


----------



## Mellie (Jul 5, 2009)

Transparent no need to resize I'll do so myself


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 5, 2009)

KSF said:


> Transparent no need to resize I'll do so myself



I be on it 

Though, would you like all three peoples?


----------



## Mellie (Jul 5, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> I be on it
> 
> Though, would you like all three peoples?



Yes please


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 5, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig (just the blonde girl), avy with her face, please.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 5, 2009)

KSF said:


> Yes please



I'm sorry this is taking so long 

I keep getting interrupted literally every ten minutes and had to start over...

I'll be done soon though, I promise 
Edit: Just have to go around the hairs...

Holy crap...I apologize again for taking so long, today was just a day full of interruptions, but finally, I believe I am done. If you see anything that is not satisfactory, or if you want me to finish the right guy's shoulder, just tell me and I'll fix it...quickly.  

*Spoiler*: __ 









I don't need rep or anything, cause I took too long with making it.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 5, 2009)

hisagi please delete your post..You not a worker here so I dont understand why you thought it would be okay for you to do a request here.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 6, 2009)

_This is in regard to our new employee recruit PandaSage _

_I am glad with the work and they would be a great addition to the work force_

_BTW tousen_

_Just remember that I'm not being lazy, but I have to move and have lost my computer with photoshop so I am unable to do anything for this shop for a while (It went with the movers ) _


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 6, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig (just the blonde girl), avy with her face, please.



I'm on yours distraction-free, after a shower. 



Nightmare said:


> _This is in regard to our new employee recruit PandaSage _
> 
> _I am glad with the work and they would be a great addition to the work force_
> 
> ...



Thankee for that, very much.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 6, 2009)

*Gabzilla*:






Now *THAT* is how long I should normally take, a little under an hour if you take a shower into account. :sweat


----------



## Soldier (Jul 6, 2009)

Alrighty then.
*Warning!* Very big.

Trans and resize to a height of roughly 400-450. Thanks.


----------



## Rika (Jul 6, 2009)

Soldier said:


> Alrighty then.
> *Warning!* Very big.
> 
> Trans and resize to a height of roughly 400-450. Thanks.



Never mind, the image is working for me now 

And I'll leave this one for PandaSage so we can make her an official worker


----------



## Soldier (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I fixed it. P:
Okay. 
I get to rep someone new, that's always fun. :>
{waits patiently} :>


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 6, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Gabzilla*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason NF is not letting me upload the avy.


----------



## Rika (Jul 6, 2009)

Try this Gabz:



Let me know if you want a different border 

All rep, cred, and love still goes to Panda


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 6, 2009)

Rika said:


> Try this Gabz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It works now 

Reps for you too as soon as I can rep you again. <3


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 6, 2009)

Soldier said:


> Alrighty then.
> *Warning!* Very big.
> 
> Trans and resize to a height of roughly 400-450. Thanks.



I be on it 



Rika said:


> Never mind, the image is working for me now
> 
> And I'll leave this one for PandaSage so we can make her an official worker



Thankee
Though, I's a dude Rika.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 6, 2009)

I already put your name on the list *dude*...so you guys can go back to normal rotation or w.e

Panda. I will try to remember to PM you the guidelines of being a worker here.

Welcome to the Team





gabzilla said:


> Reps for you too as soon as I can rep you again. <3



What you talking about Willis????


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 6, 2009)

Just the middle kaku, set please. Your works are superb


----------



## Rika (Jul 6, 2009)

PandaSage said:
			
		

> Though, I's a dude Rika.





That's not what you said last night.  

Sorry about that 

(Welcome to the team, *dude* pek)

*EDIT:* Does that mean I'm the only whore female? 



			
				Tousen said:
			
		

> What you talking about Willis????



She loves me the mostest, whore. 


I'll do yours 

Just turn off your sig


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 6, 2009)

*Soldier:*
I went in-between and made it at 425, if you want otherwise just let me know 





Rika said:


> That's not what you said last night.
> Sorry about that
> (Welcome to the team, *dude* pek)



I was impaired when I said that  

And thankee 



Tousen said:


> I already put your name on the list *dude*...so you guys can go back to normal rotation or w.e
> Panda. I will try to remember to PM you the guidelines of being a worker here.
> Welcome to the Team


Awesomeness, thankee very much


----------



## Soldier (Jul 6, 2009)

It looks great, thank you. pek
Repped and will cred when use.


----------



## Rika (Jul 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _SDS_ 





Sorry if the request is crap :sweat

I was once again reduced to a laptop without a mouse/tablet 

And I attempted to get rid of the text 








*Let me know if you want changes *<3





*~Rep & Cred*

------------------------------​


			
				PandaSage said:
			
		

> I was impaired when I said that
> 
> And thankee



I swear I saw a vagina 




Welcome


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jul 6, 2009)

Source

keep just the symbol

and resize height to 250, keep length proportional


----------



## Cloud (Jul 6, 2009)

Just take out the red. I'll do everything else myself.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 6, 2009)

Tonberry King said:


> 1:50
> 
> keep just the symbol
> 
> and resize height to 250, keep length proportional



I'll do yours, right after you turn off your sig 



Cloud said:


> Just take out the red. I'll do everything else myself.



I got yours as well


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 6, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _SDS_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks quick service 
I'll credit if I decide to put it on. Great work.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 6, 2009)

I have 2 request's

I would like this into a sig of the man that is on top of the picture with the glasses and feathered coat 



And I would like this pic an ava please, senior sized an I would like the boreder to be normal please.



Thank you and please take your time.


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jul 6, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> I'll do yours, right after you turn off your sig
> 
> 
> 
> I got yours as well



D'OH

i was concerned about remembering the stuff to say that i forgot about my sig

edit: lol i actually forgot it again


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 7, 2009)

_Could you make the sig transparency just letting the light/white parts, plz?
Thank you so much.

_


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 7, 2009)

*Tonberry King*:


*Cloud*:


Cred and Rep por favor 


basye said:


> I have 2 request's
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll take yours 

And •Rinoa•, basye's is going to take me a bit. So if no one has gotten to yours before I'm done, then I'm there.


----------



## Cloud (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 7, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> [And ?Rinoa?, basye's is going to take me a bit. So if no one has gotten to yours before I'm done, then I'm there.


_Thank you so much PandaSage  
I have a question, since you only accept transparency requests here the avatar needs to have transparency or you guys wouldn't mind to make an avatar without transparency?_


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 7, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Thank you.



You're quite welcome.



?Rinoa? said:


> _Thank you so much PandaSage
> I have a question, since you only accept transparency requests here the avatar needs to have transparency or you guys wouldn't mind to make an avatar without transparency?_



Umm, well being the newbie here I don't want to say for certainty, but I don't see it being an issue if it's an every once in a while thing.


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 7, 2009)

Could you make a set with this?

Big Sasuke and Sakura please. Feel free to write something, if possible.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 7, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Umm, well being the newbie here I don't want to say for certainty, but I don't see it being an issue if it's an every once in a while thing.


_Ok, i understand if it's possible ... if not i understand and thank you so much for making the set and for your work, guys._


----------



## Matt Perry (Jul 7, 2009)

Trans out the white, keep one full size, then another signature sized and then a matching avatar for a set.

Apologies for making this request so informal, I actually do greatly appreciate your work.  As usual, credit when used and reputation will be issued.  A little private message of thanks may be sent as well.


----------



## Rika (Jul 7, 2009)

•Rinoa• said:
			
		

> _Could you make the sig transparency just letting the light/white parts, plz?
> Thank you so much.
> 
> _





			
				SakuraUchiha09 said:
			
		

> Could you make a set with this?
> 
> Big Sasuke and Sakura please. Feel free to write something, if possible.
> Thanks in advance.





			
				Matt Perry said:
			
		

> Trans out the white, keep one full size, then another signature sized and then a matching avatar for a set.
> 
> Apologies for making this request so informal, I actually do greatly appreciate your work.  As usual, credit when used and reputation will be issued.  A little private message of thanks may be sent as well.





I'll do these later after I get back from signing up for my college classes. 

I just want Rinoa and Matt to know that those images might not turn out so well when trans'ed, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Rika, Got another request.



Avatar
-----------
Size: 125x125 & 150x150 (Copies)
Border: Yellow Dashed border for Naruto & a Green Dashed for Sakura
Area: Naruto & Sakura's faces please.

Sig
-----
Size: Regular noob limits please
Area: Just a Trans. but keep just Naruto and Sakura 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rika (Jul 7, 2009)

Gymnopedie said:


> Hey Rika, Got another request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got you too Gymn <3


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 7, 2009)

*basye*:



Apologies for the wait, my internet keeps getting hijacked 



And Rika, I'll take Gymnopedie's or someone else's req if you'd like, since you're up to four.


----------



## Soldier (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Panda, I got one for you. :>

Yola.
Set please~<3

*Spoiler*: __ 




[:ho 



Sig: Transparent, but include the grin in the background.
Max sig limits, please.

Avatar: 150x150, nifty border of your choice.

Muchas Gracias.
*<3*


----------



## Rika (Jul 7, 2009)

Change of plans 



			
				SakuraUchiha09 said:
			
		

> Could you make a set with this?
> 
> Big Sasuke and Sakura please. Feel free to write something, if possible.
> Thanks in advance.





			
				Gymnopedie said:
			
		

> Hey Rika, Got another request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm taking you two hoes


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 7, 2009)

Soldier said:


> Hey Panda, I got one for you. :>
> 
> Yola.
> Set please~<3
> ...



De nada amigo, tis on me list now. 

?Rinoa? and Matt, I got both of your's now as well


----------



## Matt Perry (Jul 7, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> De nada amigo, tis on me list now.
> 
> ?Rinoa? and Matt, I got both of your's now as well



Wonderful, thank you.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 7, 2009)

my ps is down, if you guys could help would be great. 

need these 2 tran please.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 8, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> my ps is down, if you guys could help would be great.
> 
> need these 2 tran please.
> *Spoiler*: __



They look to be already trans'd, what 'chu mean Tuanie-sama? 




And ?Rinoa?, will this suffice? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 8, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> And •Rinoa•, will this suffice?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Looks awesome pek   , would you mind to make it a little bigger and an avy dunno if its possible, plz?Sorry for boring and trouble ... 
I''ll rep + credit.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 8, 2009)

?Rinoa? said:


> Looks awesome pek   , would you mind to make it a little bigger and an avy dunno if its possible, plz?Sorry for boring and trouble ...
> I''ll rep + credit.



Wasn't boring, and tis no trouble at all 

Tis only a little bigger, but without cutting off part of the top tis as big as it can go 


And I made an ava with and without a border.


----------



## Rika (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sakura_ 














*Spoiler*: _Gymny_ 


















~ *Rep *and *Cred *please


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 8, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Wasn't boring, and tis no trouble at all
> 
> Tis only a little bigger, but without cutting off part of the top tis as big as it can go
> 
> ...



_Thank you PandaSage!!!pek_


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 8, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sakura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! It's lovely!pek


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jul 8, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gymny_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's so great!!! Thank you so very much!!


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 8, 2009)

*Matt Perry*:




If you want a border, just let me knows 

___

*Soldier*:


*Spoiler*: _Avas_


----------



## Tuan (Jul 8, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> They look to be already trans'd, what 'chu mean Tuanie-sama?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol so they are, i tho it wasnt cause of my white bg. man i need to get some sleep -.-

sorry about that.


----------



## Soldier (Jul 8, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Soldier*:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avas_



  
T?nan v?ga, te olete vapustav! Ma olen nii ?nnelik, ait?h! T?nan!
Positiivne maine ja krediidi tulevad teed!


----------



## Migooki (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm gonna give this a try. I'd like to request a very nice set from this stock. I wish the signature to be transparent to fit with the forum background, and I would love a new avatar to go with the set. Reputation and credits will be given. 

If I don't like it, you will be repped anyway for the effort. But please don't take any offense, I'm just a little picky.

Link removed


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 8, 2009)

Link removed

Transparency of the third panel please


----------



## Matt Perry (Jul 8, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Matt Perry*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you very much Panda-san!


----------



## Vaz (Jul 8, 2009)

I find myself in this wonderful establishment yet again. Transparency request for Shirosaki and Zangetsu in the last pannel, please include just the two of them plus the chess board and pieces.

Keep it the same size please, I plan to use it in a sig. Sorry if it's too small or anything.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 8, 2009)

Transperency, avy with Hina's face, and a dotted border, oh and if you can could you a purple dotted border around it?


----------



## Tuan (Jul 8, 2009)

i know is small but thats the best i got :/ 

the fire and the word armory plz


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 8, 2009)

Haylee said:


> I'm gonna give this a try. I'd like to request a very nice set from this stock. I wish the signature to be transparent to fit with the forum background, and I would love a new avatar to go with the set. Reputation and credits will be given.
> 
> If I don't like it, you will be repped anyway for the effort. But please don't take any offense, I'm just a little picky.
> 
> [Chihiro] TLR DVD OVA 02





The Pink Ninja said:


> [Chihiro] TLR DVD OVA 02
> 
> Transparency of the third panel please





Tuanie-sama said:


> i know is small but thats the best i got :/
> 
> the fire and the word armory plz



I've got all of yours 

Vaz and Fujioka, you've not been skipped, Rika said she'd do yours


----------



## Rika (Jul 9, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:
			
		

> Lol so they are, i tho it wasnt cause of my white bg. man i need to get some sleep -.-
> 
> sorry about that.



Don't worry about it 

I've done it countless time 






			
				Vaz said:
			
		

> I find myself in this wonderful establishment yet again. Transparency request for Shirosaki and Zangetsu in the last pannel, please include just the two of them plus the chess board and pieces.Keep it the same size please, I plan to use it in a sig. Sorry if it's too small or anything.





			
				Fujioka said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As Panda said, I have youse two


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 9, 2009)

*Haylee*:

Will this set work for you 





*The Pink Ninja*:
I wasn't sure if you wanted the border, so I did with and without 







*Tuanie-sama*:




Cred and or rep por favor


----------



## Nirvash (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a transparency request,



Can I please get the Sanbi(bottom left), Yonbi(upper right), and Gobi(bottom right) pics transparent by themselves with those borders around them.



Can I also get the same thing for the Rokubi(upper left), and Shichibi(bottom left)

I would really appreciate it


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 9, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Haylee*:
> 
> Will this set work for you
> 
> ...



Can you shrink down the one without the border so it fits in my sig?


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 9, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Can you shrink down the one without the border so it fits in my sig?



Here you go 






Nirvash said:


> I have a transparency request,
> 
> 
> Can I please get the Sanbi(bottom left), Yonbi(upper right), and Gobi(bottom right) pics transparent by themselves with those borders around them.
> ...



I's splitting this one with Rika


----------



## Rika (Jul 9, 2009)

Vaz said:
			
		

> I find myself in this wonderful establishment yet again. Transparency request for Shirosaki and Zangetsu in the last pannel, please include just the two of them plus the chess board and pieces.
> 
> Keep it the same size please, I plan to use it in a sig. Sorry if it's too small or anything.





			
				Fujioka said:
			
		

> Transperency, avy with Hina's face, and a dotted border, oh and if you can could you a purple dotted border around it?





			
				Nirvash said:
			
		

> I have a transparency request,
> 
> 
> 
> Can I please get the Sanbi(bottom left), Yonbi(upper right), and Gobi(bottom right) pics transparent by themselves with those borders around them.



I'll start these now guys 

Sorry for the wait 

And Nirvash I have your first set of requests, sorry if Panda finishes his first


----------



## Migooki (Jul 9, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Haylee*:
> 
> Will this set work for you
> 
> ...



I'm just gonna have to ask.. is there a chance you can remove the border in my sig? And maybe um.. remake the avatar by showing half of her face like mine, and make that transparent too without border? Sorry! And thanks in advance. Will rep again when I can if you do this for me. Will cred regardless.


----------



## Rika (Jul 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Vaz_ 





Despite thinking your original stock would be too small, it was quite big.

So I had to resize it 

Let me know if you want to go any smaller :]
















*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 





Sorry about the Hina avys, they don't look too good because Ino's in the way 

Let me know if you like to focus the avy on some one else <3














~ Rep and Cred please


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 9, 2009)

OMG!! Their perfect, I love them.

I +reps you now.pek


----------



## Rika (Jul 9, 2009)

Fujioka said:


> OMG!! Their perfect, I love them.
> 
> I +reps you now.pek



Oh wow, quick response 

You're welcome! 

Sorry that I took so long <3


*@Nirvash:* I'll finish yours once I get back from town


----------



## Tousen (Jul 9, 2009)

My Request



If it is still up by the time i get home i will take care of it.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Both images are extremely big. I will need 400x450 sigs or somewhere close to that if possible. If you feel the need to make a avatar out of the first one be my guest if not it will be okay.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Make sure you dont delete his socks please


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jul 9, 2009)

just make it shorter plox, without changing height.
(only to 150 width)



thx


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 9, 2009)

Haylee said:


> I'm just gonna have to ask.. is there a chance you can remove the border in my sig? And maybe um.. remake the avatar by showing half of her face like mine, and make that transparent too without border? Sorry! And thanks in advance. Will rep again when I can if you do this for me. Will cred regardless.



Like so? 






Tousen said:


> My Request
> If it is still up by the time i get home i will take care of it.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll get it 

Onizuka, if no one has picked yours up by the time I'm done with my half of Nirvash's, and Tousen's, I'll get yours


----------



## YukiKaze (Jul 9, 2009)

Need this picture here transparent (and please leave the blot's as they are)
Thank you very much.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 9, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Like so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sine (Jul 9, 2009)

trans & could you make it about half the size


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 9, 2009)

trans the pic i have in my sig if u can, leave only Onizuka,delete texts, words etc


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 9, 2009)

I would like a sig made out of this.



Transparent please. Just of the doctor and include the wee love heart.

125x125 avatar please.


----------



## Beowulf (Jul 9, 2009)

...


----------



## Vaz (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you Rika


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 10, 2009)

*Nirvash*:

Here's my half of your Req 


*Spoiler*: _Shichibi_ 







*Tousen*:


And I made the:
*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 









Beowulf, Yuki and Oni I gots all of yours


----------



## Rika (Jul 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nirvash_ 





I hope these are okay 

Let me know if you want them re-sized <3













---------------------------------​


			
				Vaz said:
			
		

> Thank you Rika



You're welcome <3

I loved the stock 

---------------------------------​


			
				Shiner said:
			
		

> trans & could you make it about half the size





			
				Demon_Soichiro said:
			
		

> trans the pic i have in my sig if u can, leave only Onizuka,delete texts, words etc





			
				Cosmotastic said:
			
		

> I would like a sig made out of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got you three 

I'll start and finish them after I have taken a shower and eaten some food


----------



## Rika (Jul 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Shiner_ 





Original and two other sizes 







*Spoiler*: _Demon_ 





Wasn't sure how you wanted to trans the "It's never gonna happen" bubble text 

If you'd like, I could add your own text for you 










~ Rep and Cred please


----------



## Rika (Jul 10, 2009)

Double post because of two many images 





*Spoiler*: _Cosmo_ 





I assume you meant the pink heart? 

There are 2 versions. Normal and one with cleaned lines. 

*Normal:*


*Cleaned lines:*


*Normal:*


*Cleaned lines:*






 


~ Rep and Cred please


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 10, 2009)

*Onizuka:*

Umm...I changed the width to 150, if that was what you were meaning by that  

*YukiKaze:*




*Beowulf:*



If you want a border for the Ava, just lets me knows 

Cred and or rep por favor


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 10, 2009)

Got yours 

Correction, got yours _done_:



Cred/Rep por favor


----------



## Red Version (Jul 10, 2009)

If you can do this

*Spoiler*: __ 








Top Right Panel
If u can leave the Fuck u in there that would be nice but if not then just sasuke with scroll is fine.


----------



## Rika (Jul 10, 2009)

Garraknight said:
			
		

> If you can do this
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I'll do this for you 

Oh the Sasucey-ness


----------



## YukiKaze (Jul 10, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *YukiKaze:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, very nice work


----------



## Rika (Jul 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Garra_ 





How's this? 

Let me know if you want a re-size 








~ Rep and Cred please


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 10, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shiner_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i choose the 2nd one, but can u make it a little bigger? and write in the text if u can   ''No Pain,No Gain''

if  u want full size of the pic ,here:

and on this page


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 10, 2009)

Could you make this transparent and a little smaller, please?


----------



## Rika (Jul 10, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:
			
		

> i choose the 2nd one, but can u make it a little bigger? and write in the text if u can   ''No Pain,No Gain''
> 
> if  u want full size of the pic ,here:
> 
> ...


----------



## yukito (Jul 10, 2009)

Erm, if someone could just make this transparent, that would be great. There are hints of shounen-ai, sorry.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 10, 2009)

Request



Transperency and resize it. Avie that goes to Hinata then Sakura please.

No border on the sig, But border on the avie.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jul 10, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Onizuka:*
> 
> Umm...I changed the width to 150, if that was what you were meaning by that



it's still 184 px


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 10, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Could you make this transparent and a little smaller, please?





azn_fan_gurl said:


> Erm, if someone could just make this transparent, that would be great. There are hints of shounen-ai, sorry.




I got ya both 
And you Fujioka



Onizuka said:


> it's still 184 px



I guess it didn't save 
Here ya go:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jul 10, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> I guess it didn't save
> Here ya go:
> *Spoiler*: __



oh thats it!

just one more thing and it'll be perfect
can you get rid of those nasty black horizontal lines at the bottom and top?

i'll be very glad!


----------



## Beowulf (Jul 10, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Onizuka:*
> 
> Umm...I changed the width to 150, if that was what you were meaning by that
> 
> ...



No border needed, that is absolutely stunning! Cred + rep is coming your way :]


----------



## Red Version (Jul 10, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Garra_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its Amazing!!! Thank you


----------



## Octo-pie (Jul 10, 2009)

Can someone make this transparent with just Billy Mays there.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd like to have this GIF's height resized from 200xp _to exactly *170xp*_, please. Thanks.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 10, 2009)

Octo-pie said:


> Can someone make this transparent with just Billy Mays there.





Unshaken Faith said:


> I'd like to have this GIF's height resized from 200xp _to exactly *170xp*_, please. Thanks.



Gotcha 

SO, I'm up to Sasuke, azn fan gurl,  Fujioka, Octo-pie, and Unshaken faith.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jul 10, 2009)

aye Panda, what about my little request?

would you find some time for it?


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 10, 2009)

Onizuka said:


> aye Panda, what about my little request?
> 
> would you find some time for it?



I didn't skip or forget about it, I haven't started on any yet cause I've been doing stuff around the house, was just letting them know it's getting taken care of. I'll do it real quick though 

Here:


----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2009)

May I have this transparent-icized with an avvie of San (the girl's) face?  Thankees!


----------



## Rika (Jul 11, 2009)

Bitch said:
			
		

> May I have this transparent-icized with an avvie of San (the girl's) face?  Thankees!



I'll do yours 



Unshaken Faith said:


> I'd like to have this GIF's height resized from 200xp _to exactly *170xp*_, please. Thanks.



Oh, and Faith, neither Panda nor I can see the link :sweat

If you could find a working link perhaps


----------



## Rika (Jul 11, 2009)

Sorry for the wait, I took a nap first 



*Spoiler*: _Bitch_ 












~ Rep and Cred please


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello there. Could I have a transparent set out of this picture, please?



*Sig:* Just the light blue, green and black Yoshi's.
*Ava:* The light blue Yoshi.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 11, 2009)

Hmmm...I was wondering if you could do this
request. 

If you can, I would like to have a transparency for a sig. Just leave Naruto in it and erased the rest. Also an avy with Naruto?s face.

Thanks!


----------



## Stringer (Jul 11, 2009)

Rika said:


> Oh, and Faith, neither Panda nor I can see the link :sweat
> 
> If you could find a working link perhaps



Sorry, my image host had a problem. Here it is:


*Spoiler*: _Request_


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 11, 2009)

*Sasuke*:



*azn fan gurl*:



*Fujioka*:



*Octo-pie*:



*Unshaken faith*:


I apologize for the waits 
I have it noted not to take five at a time when one has a watermark and another is a photo 

If you see anything you don't like or want anything changed, please VM me and let me know 

And Cred/rep por favor


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 11, 2009)

Milky said:


> Hello there. Could I have a transparent set out of this picture, please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Hmmm...I was wondering if you could do this
> request.
> 
> If you can, I would like to have a transparency for a sig. Just leave Naruto in it and erased the rest. Also an avy with Naruto?s face.
> ...



I'll save you two for Rika


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 11, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Fujioka*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Could you resize it a little?


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 11, 2009)

Fujioka said:


> Could you resize it a little?



Is Sig size okay?
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 11, 2009)

Perfect! I +reps you now!


----------



## Rika (Jul 11, 2009)

*EDIT:* Done. 

I only had an hour to complete and post your requests. So I hope they are decent 


*Spoiler*: _Milky_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Sennin_ 













~ Rep. Cred optional this time


----------



## valerian (Jul 11, 2009)

Could you just cut the black borders around Grimmjaw, Noitora and Ulquiorra and make them seperate too. Oh, and I'd like an avatar of them too. 150x150, dotted border. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 11, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Could you just cut the black borders around Grimmjaw, Noitora and Ulquiorra and make them seperate too. Oh, and I'd like an avatar of them too. 150x150, dotted border.
> 
> Thanks.



I'll take yours


----------



## kumabear (Jul 11, 2009)

Could I have his head for Avy size and entire body (+hearts)for a sig. Avy in borders. 

btw. how do you do the thing where you make your sig go to the right? mine is centered TT.TT


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 11, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Could I have his head for Avy size and entire body (+hearts)for a sig. Avy in borders.
> 
> btw. how do you do the thing where you make your sig go to the right? mine is centered TT.TT



I'll take yours as well, about to start on both 

And when you're at the edit sig page,
look under the fonts bar, those 3 things with the lines, click the one on the right


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 11, 2009)

Request:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thank you in advance 
Set please
Transparent no borders
Just the girl in middle (bonney)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 12, 2009)

*Cyborg Franky*:
Ulquiorra


*Spoiler*: __ 







Noitora



Grimmjaw


*Spoiler*: __ 










*kumabear*:



And, wasn't sure on the pink in the background, so I did with and without.




Cred/Rep por favors 


And SDS, since no one has taken it yet, I will.


----------



## valerian (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks, but could you resize the sigs so that they're a bit smaller. Could you also change the dots on the border so that they're a bit smaller? If you can't do that, then could you just put no border around them.

Sorry, if I sound like I'm nitpicking.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 12, 2009)

Rika said:


> *EDIT:* Done.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sennin_
> ...



It?s perfect! Thank you so much. 

Just give some time to spread rep and I will give you your well deserved rep.


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 12, 2009)

Rika said:


> *EDIT:* Done.
> 
> I only had an hour to complete and post your requests. So I hope they are decent
> 
> ...



Beautifully done! Thank you so much.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2009)

Rika said:


> Sorry for the wait, I took a nap first
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eeeep~  Thanks so much.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 12, 2009)

I would like to make a set request

Ava 
Size - Senior member 
Border - Dotted 
Stock - 

Sig
Size - Normal
Border - normal
Stock - 

Thank you and please take your time.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 12, 2009)

Seven Deadly Sins said:


> Request:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Cyborg Franky said:


> Thanks, but could you resize the sigs so that they're a bit smaller. Could you also change the dots on the border so that they're a bit smaller? If you can't do that, then could you just put no border around them.
> 
> Sorry, if I sound like I'm nitpicking.





basye said:


> I would like to make a set request
> 
> Ava
> 
> ...




Tis quite alright Cyborg 

I apologize, I will get to these as soon as possible...
I kinda got hurt tubing with my dad today and dislocated my shoulder...again, so depending on how that's doing I'll either rest it up and get to them tomorrow, or if Rika comes on later I'll pass them to her.


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 13, 2009)

Take your time.


----------



## Rika (Jul 13, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:
			
		

> Thanks, but could you resize the sigs so that they're a bit smaller. Could you also change the dots on the border so that they're a bit smaller? If you can't do that, then could you just put no border around them.
> 
> Sorry, if I sound like I'm nitpicking.





			
				Seven Deadly Sins said:
			
		

> Request:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





			
				basye said:
			
		

> I would like to make a set request
> 
> Ava
> Size - Senior member
> ...



Since Panda has been a naughty boy and has injured himself, I'll do your requests right now


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 13, 2009)

Transparent for this picture please. 



Thanks.


----------



## Rika (Jul 13, 2009)

Sengoku said:
			
		

> Transparent for this picture please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I got you too


----------



## valerian (Jul 13, 2009)

Rika could you ignore the signature part and just do the avatars? Someone has already done them for me.


----------



## Rika (Jul 13, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:
			
		

> Rika could you ignore the signature part and just do the avatars? Someone has already done them for me.



Sure, here:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Sorry for the wait. I'm almost done with everyone else's, just taking a short break


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 13, 2009)

Avatar request.



Avie sakura's face.


----------



## Rika (Jul 13, 2009)

Fujioka said:
			
		

> Avatar request.
> 
> 
> 
> Avie sakura's face.



I'll do yours too 

Just an avy?


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 13, 2009)

Actually no, a set avatar's of both sasuke and sakura. No border on the sig, but border on the avies.


----------



## Rika (Jul 13, 2009)

Fujioka said:
			
		

> Actually no, a set avatar's of both sasuke and sakura. No border on the sig, but border on the avies.



Gotta


----------



## Chlorine (Jul 13, 2009)

Signature request.

I just need a simple transparency and resizing.


----------



## Rika (Jul 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _SDS_ 





Not sure how I was suppose to do this one 

Maybe I could trans a picture of her without food/text in the way 











*Spoiler*: _Basye_ 







Did you just want the white taken out? :]








*Spoiler*: _Sengoku_ 












~ Rep and Cred please


----------



## Rika (Jul 13, 2009)

Fujioka said:
			
		

> Actually no, a set avatar's of both sasuke and sakura. No border on the sig, but border on the avies.





			
				Chlorine said:
			
		

> Signature request.
> 
> I just need a simple transparency and resizing.



Starting you two after a shower


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 13, 2009)

Take your time, 'cuz I also have another request, this picture I need a set out of it please.



Avie with Miku's face please.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 




Avatar of Ari Gold (he's the guy in the shirt and tie and with the phone)
Size : 150x150
Style : Dotted, or if you do round edges than both please.
Stock : 

Can you also try to get a bit of his neck too, I just don't want a face shot


----------



## Rika (Jul 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 























~ Rep and Cred please


----------



## Rika (Jul 13, 2009)

Fujioka said:
			
		

> Take your time, 'cuz I also have another request, this picture I need a set out of it please.
> 
> 
> 
> Avie with Miku's face please.





			
				Big Boss said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll get started on these two 

Just turn your sig off first BB


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you, Rika. I will try to rep you once I spread more.


----------



## Rika (Jul 13, 2009)

Double post because of too many images 


*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 












~ Rep and Cred please


----------



## Rika (Jul 13, 2009)

Sengoku said:
			
		

> Thank you, Rika. I will try to rep you once I spread more.



No problem and you're welcome 








*Spoiler*: _Big Boss_ 





Is this what you wanted? If not, let me know =]

















~ Cred and Rep please


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 13, 2009)

no its perfect  cant rep but I will when I get the chance.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 13, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fujioka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, love them~~


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 13, 2009)

Rika said:


> Double post because of too many images
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Fujioka_
> ...



Uuuum, there's no avie, I also requested a avie.


----------



## Rika (Jul 13, 2009)

basye said:
			
		

> no its perfect  cant rep but I will when I get the chance.





			
				Fujioka said:
			
		

> OMG, love them~~



No problem 



Fujioka said:


> Uuuum, there's no avie, I also requested a avie.



Sorry. I must have blanked :sweat

Give me a sec 

Here you go:


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 13, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _SDS_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _SDS_ 





Not bad, I like it. Just fix up the left leg and take out the plate near her pum pum. Sorry if i sound picky, superb work as always though. 

Also can you make an avy with that?


----------



## Rika (Jul 13, 2009)

Seven Deadly Sins said:
			
		

> Not bad, I like it. Just fix up the left leg and take out the plate near her pum pum. Sorry if i sound picky, superb work as always though.
> 
> Also can you make an avy with that?



Sig please 


Sure, will do 

Well. If I take out the food, there will be an empty space, you okay with that?


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you, Rika, can't rep you now, since I already repped you before, but will when I can.


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 13, 2009)

Rika said:


> Sig please
> 
> 
> Sure, will do
> ...



Second thought, just leave the food.


----------



## Rika (Jul 13, 2009)

Fujioka said:
			
		

> Thank you, Rika, can't rep you now, since I already repped you before, but will when I can.



Aww, you don't have to rep me twice 

Once is enough 



			
				Seven Deadly Sins said:
			
		

> Second thought, just leave the food.



Haha, I attempted to fix the food myself, let me know if you like it or if I should keep the food 

Also, wasn't sure how to fix her boot 


*Spoiler*: _SDS_


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 13, 2009)

Rika said:


> Aww, you don't have to rep me twice
> 
> Once is enough
> 
> ...



Wow just what I imagined - no lie. But anyways yeah that's good, can you make an avy with that? I thats not too much to ask


----------



## Rika (Jul 13, 2009)

Seven Deadly Sins said:
			
		

> Wow just what I imagined - no lie. But anyways yeah that's good, can you make an avy with that? I thats not too much to ask



Oh, sorry, lol, you already asked for one and I forgot :sweat


*Spoiler*: _(_


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you haha. I'll make sure to credit crytal clear unlike some people who try to camoflouge it with the sig.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 14, 2009)

I is back 
So long as I don't ram any walls or jerk my shoulder I should be fine 

Request away


----------



## Rika (Jul 14, 2009)

Since you're so lonely Panda, I'll make a request for you 


*Spoiler*: _(_ 







Set pl0x.

- Include all the girls, the swing, and the swing's ropes.

- Junior limits.

- Two avys: one focused on Hinata and one on Ino.

- Colored dotted borders for both sig and avy.


Will rep and will cred of course when I use it 

Thank you


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 14, 2009)

Rika said:


> Since you're so lonely Panda, I'll make a request for you
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _(_
> ...



Shall get right on it 

Actually, tis done now 


*Spoiler*: _Avys_


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a sig that I'd like to have edited.  Size down as necessary.  Much appreciated.

here


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 14, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I have a sig that I'd like to have edited.  Size down as necessary.  Much appreciated.
> 
> here



The bloody hell, is that really Mayer? 

I got yours


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 14, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> The bloody hell, is that really Mayer?
> 
> I got yours



I should have edited the link with a different picture.  D:

Although having that one would be funny.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 15, 2009)

*excellence153*: 

Here ya go, but could you turn your sig off in that last post por favor?


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 15, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *excellence153*:
> 
> Here ya go, but could you turn your sig off in that last post por favor?



Hehe... sorry about that.

And thank you... 'cept there was some confusion.  I linked the wrong picture the first time.  There should be a new one under the first link I posted.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 15, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I have a sig that I'd like to have edited.  Size down as necessary.  Much appreciated.
> 
> here




I shall get that one done...once I wake up


----------



## Rika (Jul 15, 2009)

Aww, thanks Panda 

It looks fantastic


----------



## Xana (Jul 15, 2009)

Could I get this transparent, please?



<3


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 15, 2009)

Xana said:


> Could I get this transparent, please?
> 
> 
> 
> <3



Gotcha


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 15, 2009)

*excellence153*: 



*Xana*:


Cred/Rep por favor


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 15, 2009)

Can you transparent this please? 

Link removed

Resize it, but keep it quite big.

Take away the grass.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 15, 2009)

Trans please. Thanks. No need to resize it.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 15, 2009)

Cosmotastic said:


> Can you transparent this please?
> 
> this.
> 
> ...



I got yours, but can you turn off yous sig first por favor? 



Skylit said:


> Trans please. Thanks. No need to resize it.



Gotcha


----------



## Lamb (Jul 16, 2009)

don't need it resized, thanks :]


----------



## Ironhide (Jul 16, 2009)

Can you put a black border around this and an avy of Nero face also with a black border....


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 16, 2009)

Last panel. Transparency (text included) and resize (if needed) for the sig, avy with Karui's face, please

If you can do this as soon as possible, please.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 16, 2009)

Lamb said:


> don't need it resized, thanks :]





Ironhide said:


> Can you put a black border around this and an avy of Nero face also with a black border....





gabzilla said:


> Last panel. Transparency (text included) and resize (if needed) for the sig, avy with Karui's face, please
> 
> If you can do this as soon as possible, please.





Got you three as well 

(More than welcome to take a couple if you get on Rika )


----------



## Charizard (Jul 16, 2009)

could you make me a transparent set of this?

senior size pl0x
rep + cred


----------



## Rika (Jul 16, 2009)

gabzilla said:
			
		

> Last panel. Transparency (text included) and resize (if needed) for the sig, avy with Karui's face, please
> 
> If you can do this as soon as possible, please.



Change of plans. I had a second to do this one to help Panda somewhat 




*Spoiler*: _Gabz_


----------



## Rika (Jul 16, 2009)

Charizard said:
			
		

> could you make me a transparent set of this?
> 
> senior size pl0x
> rep + cred



I'll do yours


----------



## Sunako (Jul 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Now?





Set please.
Transparency. Resize for the sig and avy with Sasuke's and Suigetsu's face. 
Will rep and cred.


----------



## Rika (Jul 16, 2009)

zwinkycandy said:
			
		

> Set please.
> Transparency. Resize for the sig and avy with Sasuke's and Suigetsu's face.
> Will rep and cred. :



I can't see the image zwinky <3








*Spoiler*: _Charizard_ 





Let me know if you want the sig's edges to be cleaned up or if you want a border around it :]


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 16, 2009)

Rika said:


> Change of plans. I had a second to do this one to help Panda somewhat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.

Could you remove the white between Karui's arms and torso, please?


----------



## Rika (Jul 16, 2009)

gabzilla said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> Could you remove the white between Karui's arms and torso, please?



Aww, I'm sorry hun, I uploaded the wrong one 

I saw that before I posted and fixed it, yet I still managed to post the wrong one 


*Spoiler*: _(_


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 16, 2009)

I still lub u.



Thanks!


----------



## Rika (Jul 16, 2009)

Ironhide said:
			
		

> Can you put a black border around this and an avy of Nero face also with a black border....





			
				zwinkycandy said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll start on these two 

Both will be done late tonight, sorry for the wait 



			
				gabzilla said:
			
		

> I still lub u.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Sorry about that  pek

Welcome


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 16, 2009)

set plz 
junior size me

trans, nice effects and stuff


----------



## Rika (Jul 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ironhide_ 





Is this okay? <3















*Spoiler*: _Zwinky_ 





This was the best I could do 

I had to re-color all the lines ._.

Let me know if you don't like it, and I'll re-do it with the yellow outline :]


Black and purple avys:


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry for the wait peoples... 

All should be done by today.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 17, 2009)

Good Evening Guys.  Transparency Request Please.



If you could make lupe and all the speakers and things around him transparent that'd be awesome.  And make a sig out of it as well..

Reps +


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 17, 2009)

Do you or do you not do banners? If so please do this.



I want a transprerency and resize it too, and also write The Ulquiorra fan club in Italic letters please, if it's too much, I'll take it to different shop.


----------



## YukiKaze (Jul 17, 2009)

Just a transparent request, no reseizing. Could you try to make the picture quality of the first one also better than it is now?
Rep+Cred


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 18, 2009)

*Cosmotastic*, I'm PM'img you 



*Skylit*


*Lamb*



Sorry for the waits, I've been packing for Texas


----------



## Sunako (Jul 18, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zwinky_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect~:


----------



## Rika (Jul 18, 2009)

I'll get to the four requests, Sweets through YukiKaze, when I get back later today.


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello~
Set request please:

Just make it pretty please.
Thanks.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 18, 2009)

*Signature request.
I just need a transparency. 
Just Want Mizukage, everything else can go. *



*~ Thanks in advance.*


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 18, 2009)

SakuraUchiha09 said:


> Hello~
> Set request please:
> 
> Just make it pretty please.
> Thanks.





Prowler said:


> *Signature request.
> I just need a transparency.
> Just Want Mizukage, everything else can go. *
> 
> ...



Gotcha both 
But I can't see yours Sakura


----------



## Rika (Jul 18, 2009)

sweets said:
			
		

> set plz
> junior size me
> 
> trans, nice effects and stuff





			
				Unrequited Silence said:
			
		

> Good Evening Guys.  Transparency Request Please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Fujioka said:
			
		

> Do you or do you not do banners? If so please do this.
> 
> 
> 
> I want a transprerency and resize it too, and also write The Ulquiorra fan club in Italic letters please, if it's too much, I'll take it to different shop.





			
				YukiKaze said:
			
		

> Just a transparent request, no reseizing. Could you try to make the picture quality of the first one also better than it is now?
> Rep+Cred




Alright. I'll start these right away.

Sorry for the wait 

Life catches up with you no 

Will be done tonight <3


----------



## Rika (Jul 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sweets_ 













*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 





You never said how to resize it .. ;]















~ Rep. Cred Optional :3





*Spoiler*: _YukiKaze_ 





*PandaSage* did yours, cred and rep him <3









*@ Silence:* Almost done with yours ._.


----------



## Rika (Jul 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Silence_


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 19, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> But I can't see yours Sakura


Oh, sorry about that. Here it is:

I hope you can see it now.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 19, 2009)

just a transparency please, no border,
Link removed
I tried to do it, but kinda sucks

thank you


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 19, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sweets_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're all perfect thnx.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 19, 2009)

*SakuraUchiha09*





*Prowler*



Cred/Rep por favor 

Yariko, yous up now


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 19, 2009)

Set, porfavor.



Transperency and resize it, avvy focused on Hinata. Add a border on the avatar but not on the sig.

-Will rep and cred-


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 19, 2009)

*Correction Yariko, yous is done now:*


Cred/rep por favor 



Fujioka said:


> Set, porfavor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gots it


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 19, 2009)

Take your time hun.


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 20, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *SakuraUchiha09*



Thanks alot dear!


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 20, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 20, 2009)

Avatar Request
Size 150x150
Style Rounded Edges


Additionally, could you try to get the most of his upper body as possible?


----------



## Wilham (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a request. 

Stock: 

I'd like a sig with just the characters. All the orange background can be taken out. 

Size: 450x250


----------



## Rika (Jul 20, 2009)

Big Boss said:
			
		

> Avatar Request
> Size 150x150
> Style Rounded Edges
> 
> ...





			
				Wilham said:
			
		

> I have a request.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



I've got you two


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 20, 2009)

*Fujioka*:


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 20, 2009)

Wait a minute, Panda, Instead could you take everybody out exept Sakura and Hinata? Sorry if it's a sudden change. Still do everything else though.


----------



## Rika (Jul 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Big Boss_ 





I assumed you didn't want them transparent, since you chose my un-transparent avy last time 













*Spoiler*: _Wilham_ 










~ Rep please. Cred optional


----------



## Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd like to have a transparent for the image bellow please. _*Note:*_ Only the Dark Back-ground is to be removed, Its _very_ important that the _Glowing_ and _Shyning_ light covering/surrounding the Sign "*天*" remains untouched. 

--> The sig/transparent's overall Height must be _*170xp*_. And one initial size.


*Spoiler*: _Transparent_ 







_And another version_: A normal transparent without the _glowing light_ of the background, only the sign "*天*" remaining. No need to resize this one.

Thanks in advence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red (Jul 21, 2009)

Can I have this cut?

Don't resize it.


----------



## Gangryong Ma (Jul 21, 2009)

Could I have this please and thank you?


----------



## Soldier (Jul 21, 2009)

Everyone seems to be getting a lot of requests recently.

Trans, pl0x. [Duh.]
One without resize, one with. Matching avatar, please.


----------



## YukiKaze (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you PandaSage


----------



## Rika (Jul 21, 2009)

Unshaken Faith said:
			
		

> I'd like to have a transparent for the image bellow please. _*Note:*_ Only the Dark Back-ground is to be removed, Its _very_ important that the _Glowing_ and _Shyning_ light covering/surrounding the Sign "*天*" remains untouched.
> 
> --> The sig/transparent's overall Height must be _*170xp*_. And one initial size.
> 
> ...



Panda's got your request  






			
				Red said:
			
		

> Can I have this cut?
> 
> Don't resize it.





			
				Soldier said:
			
		

> Everyone seems to be getting a lot of requests recently.
> 
> Trans, pl0x. [Duh.]
> One without resize, one with. Matching avatar, please.



I've got you two 




			
				Iruka Umino said:
			
		

> Could I have this please and thank you?



I can't see your image


----------



## Rika (Jul 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Red_ 













*Spoiler*: _Soldier_ 

















~ Rep and Cred please


----------



## Stringer (Jul 22, 2009)

Rika said:


> _Panda_'s got your request



Oh, sure Rika. Hmmm, was he notified of that fact though?


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 22, 2009)

Indeed I was


----------



## Red (Jul 22, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Red_


Mine isn't showing up


----------



## Rika (Jul 22, 2009)

Red said:
			
		

> Mine isn't showing up



It's showing up for me 

Maybe it's too big 





*Spoiler*: _(_ 









*How about now? *

I'll find a way to get you to see it 



*EDIT:* Spoiler-tagged it again. Try Unshaken Faith's links


----------



## Red (Jul 22, 2009)

Still not showing.



My god you accidentally broke the internet. 

Try not keeping it in a spoiler tag I heard that it sometimes works.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 22, 2009)

Red said:


> Still not showing.
> 
> My god you accidentally broke the internet.
> 
> Try not keeping it in a spoiler tag I heard that it sometimes works.



I don't think its her fault, Cause Its showing for me too... Maybe your connection is slow or something.


Try a direct link:

Milan Turn To Arsenal Striker Nicklas Bendtner As Luis Fabiano Move Collapses
_or_
Milan Turn To Arsenal Striker Nicklas Bendtner As Luis Fabiano Move Collapses


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 22, 2009)

can you make animated sprites?


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 22, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> can you make animated sprites?



I myself can't because Flash has a grudge against me, Rika may be able to, But I can't say for certainty.

*Unshaken Faith*:




With the black background gone, they looked kinda pixelated, so I blurred them a tiny bit 
If you want them un-blurred or to have them blended together better just let me know


----------



## Rika (Jul 22, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:
			
		

> can you make animated sprites?



No, not really 

And I see that Aphrodite is able to help you out with that. Good luck


----------



## valerian (Jul 22, 2009)

Just Naruto, the backpack and the shadow underneath him.


----------



## Soldier (Jul 22, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Red_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why thank you, Rika.


----------



## Krix (Jul 22, 2009)

just a sig please 



just sai with the scroll he's holding.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 22, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Just Naruto, the backpack and the shadow underneath him.





Hime said:


> just a sig please
> 
> 
> 
> just sai with the scroll he's holding.



I'll take you two as my last ones for a couple days while I get moved in


----------



## Rika (Jul 23, 2009)

Soldier said:
			
		

> Why thank you, Rika.



You're so welcome 



			
				PandaSage said:
			
		

> I'll take you two as my last ones for a couple days while I get moved in






I was going to take them 

Hehe. But you can take them Panda 

Since you'll be gone for some time 

pek <3


----------



## valerian (Jul 23, 2009)

You can do this for me. (It's been a day so I think it's alright to post another request.)


I was meant to make the sig transparent first, but I forgot. So could you just cut the background out and leave everything else in, including the leaves, the flowers and the butterflies.


----------



## Eleven (Jul 23, 2009)

Can I get this transparented?


*Spoiler*: __ 








Reps and cred.


----------



## Rika (Jul 23, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:
			
		

> You can do this for me. (It's been a day so I think it's alright to post another request.)
> 
> 
> I was meant to make the sig transparent first, but I forgot. So could you just cut the background out and leave everything else in, including the leaves, the flowers and the butterflies.



That looks complicated 

I?ll start it tomorrow, since I?m a bit sleepy, okay?


----------



## Rika (Jul 23, 2009)

Eleven said:
			
		

> Can I get this transparented?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll do that one tomorrow as well, if you guys don't mind


----------



## valerian (Jul 23, 2009)

Take as long as you like.  Probably would of been alot easier if it was just the normal stock though.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 23, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> I myself can't because Flash has a grudge against me, Rika may be able to, But I can't say for certainty.
> 
> *Unshaken Faith*:
> 
> ...


No its fine, thanks. 

*+Rep*


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

this pic:


*Spoiler*: __ 





erase everything,the mask man,the letters, etc, leave only Madoka,and make the pic kinda big





thanks


----------



## Bitch (Jul 23, 2009)

May I have this pic for my siggie and avvie?  



Avvie: Blonde girl.  Cut out the guy in the far left.


----------



## Rika (Jul 23, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:
			
		

> You can do this for me. (It's been a day so I think it's alright to post another request.)
> 
> 
> I was meant to make the sig transparent first, but I forgot. So could you just cut the background out and leave everything else in, including the leaves, the flowers and the butterflies.





			
				Eleven said:
			
		

> Can I get this transparented?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





			
				Demon_Soichiro said:
			
		

> this pic:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





			
				Bitch said:
			
		

> May I have this pic for my siggie and avvie?
> 
> 
> 
> Avvie: Blonde girl.  Cut out the guy in the far left.



I'll start all these now


----------



## Jay. (Jul 23, 2009)

Stock


I only want Ichigo,Kon and Rukia in the foreground....all the dudes in the bg can vanish.

Size: Original Size plox


Extra: I want good and sexy work and I need the render asap



thx in advance guys


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 23, 2009)

Max size sig

Link removed

Just him kicking. Trans the background. Fit as much of him in as you can but I dont care if you cut off HIS right hand


----------



## Rika (Jul 23, 2009)

A-Jay said:
			
		

> Stock
> 
> 
> I only want Ichigo,Kon and Rukia in the foreground....all the dudes in the bg can vanish.
> ...





			
				Grandmaster Kane said:
			
		

> Max size sig
> 
> But _this_ have to be more intresting
> 
> Just him kicking. Trans the background. Fit as much of him in as you can but I dont care if you cut off HIS right hand



I've got you two too 





*Spoiler*: _Franky_ 





Hope this is okay 








The other three on are their way 



A-Jay: *SIG* please


----------



## valerian (Jul 23, 2009)

That is absolutely badass. 

Thanks.


----------



## GeoMill (Jul 23, 2009)

May I get an avatar and a sig of this one, please?


----------



## Rika (Jul 23, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:
			
		

> That is absolutely badass.
> 
> Thanks.



No problem 



GeoMill said:


> May I get an avatar and a sig of this one, please?



OMG 

I'll do that for you


----------



## Soldier (Jul 24, 2009)

You've got like six, Rika.  


Black bars: POOF, ShamWow.
Everything behind Gary Motherfucking Oak: OXY CLEANED.
*<3*
I use the dark skin, so make it squeaky clean, please.
Rep and Cred as always.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 24, 2009)

*Cyborg Franky*:



*Hime*:


Cred/Rep por favor


----------



## valerian (Jul 24, 2009)

Whoops, I forgot to mention in that post to resize it. Sorry my fault.


----------



## Rika (Jul 24, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:
			
		

> That is absolutely badass.
> 
> Thanks.



No problem 






*Spoiler*: _Elven_ 













*Spoiler*: _Bitch_ 













~ Rep please. Cred optional


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 24, 2009)

Not a problem, here ya go Cyborg


----------



## Rika (Jul 24, 2009)

Soldier said:
			
		

> You've got like six, Rika.
> 
> 
> Black bars: POOF, ShamWow.
> ...



It's okay :0

I can handle it 

I've got you too 


*@Soichiro:* Yours is on its way, making sure the hair is perfect 



*LIST:*

Soichiro
A-Jay 
GMK
GeoMill
Soldier


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 24, 2009)

quick trans plz


no need to resize or make it into a set

If you could get rid of the wording on her clothes too that would be nice

thanks


----------



## Rika (Jul 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Soichiro_ 





This was the best I could do 

I hate hair 








~ Just rep 







			
				ZigZag said:
			
		

> quick trans plz
> 
> 
> no need to resize or make it into a set
> ...



Got you too 





*LIST:*

Soichiro
A-Jay 
GMK
GeoMill
Soldier
ZigZag


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 24, 2009)

Could you render Gaara from this, pretty please?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks Rika, i don't have rep to give u,but when i'll be able again i'll rep


----------



## Rika (Jul 24, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:
			
		

> thanks Rika, i don't have rep to give u,but when i'll be able again i'll rep



No problem 
Thanks 







*Spoiler*: _A-Jay_ 





Turn off your sig 










_*LIST:*_

Soichiro
A-Jay 
GMK
GeoMill
Soldier
ZigZag 
Gaawa-chan

I will start and finish the rest late tomorrow afternoon. I'm tired  

Don't forget about *SIGS* people


----------



## Tousen (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello Childenr


Two Things:

1. People with Sigs should be skipped automatically. And even if you do decide to do their request you shouldnt post it until their sig is removed.

2. I have someone that wants to work is where are you guys up now.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 24, 2009)

Rika said:


> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeee~  Thanks so much!  

"I must spread some reputation around before I give anymore to Rika"  D:


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 24, 2009)

Turn you sig off


----------



## Rika (Jul 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _GMK_ 


















*Spoiler*: _GeoMill_ 

















*Spoiler*: _ZigZag_ 













~ Please Rep. Cred optional


----------



## Rika (Jul 24, 2009)

*SIGS YA'LL​​​*​


			
				Bitch said:
			
		

> EEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeee~  Thanks so much!
> 
> "I must spread some reputation around before I give anymore to Rika"  D:



You’re very welcome 

No problem  

<3!





			
				Tousen said:
			
		

> Hello Childenr
> 
> 
> Two Things:
> ...





1.	



2.	Well, this new worker, you may do *Gaawa-chan’s* request. Thanks 



*--------------------------------------------​*

*LIST:*

Soichiro
A-Jay
GMK
GeoMill
Soldier: Cleaning it up, making it perfect. Almost done 
ZigZag 
Gaawa-chan: Chimes


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 24, 2009)

Heya, heya. I'm the new worker, hoping to lend my services to assist the shop. I'm working as best as I can on Gaawa's request, but it's rather difficult. It may be a little bit but I _will_ post the finished result when I can.


----------



## Rika (Jul 24, 2009)

Chimes said:
			
		

> Heya, heya. I'm the new worker, hoping to lend my services to assist the shop. I'm working as best as I can on Gaawa's request, but it's rather difficult. It may be a little bit but I _will_ post the finished result when I can.



Welcome Chimes!  

Don't worry about how long it takes. You can take up till a week if you like 
Don't rush, take your time


----------



## Soldier (Jul 24, 2009)

Rika said:


> *--------------------------------------------​*
> 
> *LIST:*
> 
> ...




You're the best, Rika.


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 24, 2009)

If you don't like it, I'm sorry.  It was a tough stock to work with. 

@Rika: Thank you. ^^ It'll be a pleasure working with you.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 24, 2009)

Chimes said:


> If you don't like it, I'm sorry.  It was a tough stock to work with.
> 
> @Rika: Thank you. ^^ It'll be a pleasure working with you.



It's great!  Thanks so much!


----------



## kumabear (Jul 24, 2009)

Bawruto.

Could I have them both resized in sig with the text boxes included and the background made transparent. 

And a closeup of Whitebeard (the guy with the swooooooooooopy stache) as an Avy with borders? Will Cred & Rep thanks!


----------



## Rika (Jul 24, 2009)

Soldier said:
			
		

> You're the best, Rika.



Aww 

Anything for youse 





*Spoiler*: _(_ 





OXY CLEANED BIATCH 

EDIT: It doesn't look as good on the regular skins... 

But I think it looks epic on the dark skin 
















			
				Chimes said:
			
		

> @Rika: Thank you. ^^ It'll be a pleasure working with you.



Like wise


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 24, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZigZag_



Thank you <3


----------



## Soldier (Jul 24, 2009)

Rika said:


> Aww
> 
> Anything for youse
> 
> ...



I'm speshul. 

I think it looks great in all of the skins. 
Except the Sakura skin, but nothing looks good surrounded by pink <3

Did I already rep? Meh, you get another one, if I did. :]


----------



## Rika (Jul 24, 2009)

ZigZag said:
			
		

> Thank you <3








			
				Soldier said:
			
		

> I'm speshul.
> 
> I think it looks great in all of the skins.
> Except the Sakura skin, but nothing looks good surrounded by pink <3
> ...



Aww, glad you rike it 

Yay  
I agree 

Yes, you already repped me 

Now that's not necessary 

Save it for the next request


----------



## Tousen (Jul 24, 2009)

Rika dear give chimes another one please


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 24, 2009)

I did the one for kuma, but I had to go somewhere irl. If Rika still wants to do it, it's okay with me.

EDIT: I'll go ahead and post the request.


*Spoiler*: _kumabear_ 









Hope the size is okay. Enjoy~


----------



## Soldier (Jul 25, 2009)

Rika said:


> Aww, glad you rike it
> 
> Yay
> I agree
> ...


Don't you worry, I'll have it _ALL_ spread out by my next request, just for you. :>

Anyways~~ You've been credited, as well. <3


----------



## GeoMill (Jul 25, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _GeoMill_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks amazing! :
 Thank you so very much, Rika! I'll rep you when possible and give you cred!


----------



## Rika (Jul 25, 2009)

GeoMill said:
			
		

> That looks amazing! :
> Thank you so very much, Rika! I'll rep you when possible and give you cred!



Aww, I'm glad you like it so much; you're welcome


----------



## Laex (Jul 25, 2009)

Kso...



Set plz?,  Senior limits   and a thin double black/white border plz 


thanks in advance


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Alex<33_ 









Ya like it?


----------



## Laex (Jul 26, 2009)

Good stuff 

since when is ravin so good at trans'


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 26, 2009)

Glad you like. ;3

I've had a trans program for months.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 27, 2009)

If neither of you mind, Rika or Chimes, I'll take the next two or so for later this evening


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello, I would like a set please 



Ava
Size- Senior Sized (Only Luffy Please) ((The only male in the pic)
Border- Normal

Sig
Size-Normal
Border- Normal or dotted (which ever you think lookes better )

Thank you and please take your time


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 27, 2009)

basye said:


> Hello, I would like a set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha


----------



## Damaris (Jul 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 








I'd like both of these made transparent if that's ok.

The first page said up to two requests, so I hope this is fine 

If I can only have one done, I'd like to have the first one done please


----------



## Rika (Jul 27, 2009)

Marina Ismail said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _stock_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll save you and the next request for Chimes dear >:3

And two requests is fine


----------



## Kek (Jul 27, 2009)

Set please, avy of pink-haired.


----------



## Rika (Jul 27, 2009)

Marina Ismail said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _stock_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Kek said:
			
		

> Set please, avy of pink-haired.



Alright. Saving you two for Chimes so that she may become an official worker here 

>:3


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 27, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> If neither of you mind, Rika or Chimes, I'll take the next two or so for later this evening





Kek said:


> Set please, avy of pink-haired.



Panda, do you wanna take this one? That way work will be more evenly split up.


*Spoiler*: _Marina_ 










Enjoy.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 27, 2009)

Chimes said:


> *Spoiler*: _Marina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pek

Thank you so much! They're perfect. Rep & Credit is yours times infinity!!


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 27, 2009)

Sure, I'll take Kek's 


*basye*:





If you wants a different colored border just let me know 

Cred/Rep por favor


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry for requesting so early again.

Just found an image I would love to use as a sig

Get rid of the letters please.
And once you do that there will be a bit of empty space so could you crop that out too?


Thanks


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 28, 2009)

iafd page

can you remove the background and keep suigetsu?


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 28, 2009)

Non-senior sized sig and ava of this:



I want the avatar to be as close as you can get while still retaining Mario and Sonic's faces in it. Background included in avatar please. Transparent sig.

Will +Rep and give cred.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 29, 2009)

*Kek:*


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 29, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Sorry for requesting so early again.
> 
> Just found an image I would love to use as a sig
> 
> ...





Tsukiyo said:


> NEW CHAPTER IS OUT ON MANGAFOX
> 
> can you remove the background and keep suigetsu?



Got these.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 29, 2009)

Écureuil fou said:


> Non-senior sized sig and ava of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha 

EDIT: 

Done 





*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 





Cred/Rep por favor


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Tsukiyo_ 






The perfectionist in me doesn't quite like how this turned out, but if you like it I'll be happy. =3





*Spoiler*: _ZigZag_ 






Is this okay? The request confused me for some reason. 




Okay, bed time for Chimes.  Glad I could get some work done.


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Set please:
Avatar: 125 / No borders
Sig: No borders
Transparent
Just keep the guy and make the backround transparent
Thank you in advance
Here is the work:


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 29, 2009)

Seven Deadly Sins said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotchas as well 

EDIT:

Hows this?


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 29, 2009)

Chimes said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZigZag_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol sorry, but it looks great

Thanks <3


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello 


Can you just make the white background transparent? No need to reduce, thanks.



of course cred and rep


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Jul 29, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Gotchas as well
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Hows this?



Thanks, quick service and good work. Gave you rep. :]


----------



## Kek (Jul 29, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Kek:*



Thank you! But could I have a border on the avy? ^^;


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 29, 2009)

Chimes said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsukiyo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you!!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi can I please have this made into a transparent Avatar please to match my signature?


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 29, 2009)

MidnightToker426 said:


> Hello
> Can you just make the white background transparent? No need to reduce, thanks. of course cred and rep



*Spoiler*: __ 










Kek said:


> Thank you! But could I have a border on the avy? ^^;








Unrequited Silence said:


> Hi can I please have this made into a transparent Avatar please to match my signature?




*Spoiler*: __ 








Cred/rep por favor


----------



## Laex (Jul 29, 2009)

Kso, i have another request.



Set pl0x  Senior size-limitz. No border around the sig, but one around the Av of a think black line. And the Av of the face and the forehead protector. 

can ya try to make it good enough for kakashi skin?  and like feather the edge plz


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 29, 2009)

Ooooh, I spied Yamamoto from KHR. <3333 

Aw dang, I'm not good at Kakashi skin ones. My current set doesn't look too great on it.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 29, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> Kso, i have another request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got it Chimes 

And actually, here it is:

*Aleximaru*:


----------



## Laex (Jul 29, 2009)

ooh shit, thats the hawtest trans ive evar seen  i noticed you missed two little spots on his right hand  ill fix that no worries


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 29, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> ooh shit, thats the hawtest trans ive evar seen  i noticed you missed two little spots on his right hand  ill fix that no worries



Well gracias 

Evil tiny spots


----------



## Soldier (Jul 29, 2009)

Yo. 
I want the little boy on the ri-- left. Everything else goes Poof. Pot favor.
Oh, and I use the dark skin, so take a ShamWow to it, please. 


Matching avatar, please? Dotted border if you can.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 30, 2009)

Soldier said:


> Yo.
> I want the little boy on the ri-- left. Everything else goes Poof. Pot favor.
> Oh, and I use the dark skin, so take a ShamWow to it, please.
> 
> ...



I gotcha 

And I'll do better than ShamWow, I'll Zorbeez it  
(Billy May's sham-cloth)


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 30, 2009)

*Soldier*:

Hows this:


----------



## Sunako (Jul 30, 2009)

Set with this please:


Trans. Avy with the black thing with cheese 
No need to resize for the sig.


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 30, 2009)

Can I have this Trans'd please?


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 30, 2009)

zwinkycandy said:


> Set with this please:
> 
> 
> Trans. Avy with the black thing with cheese
> No need to resize for the sig.





Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have this Trans'd please?





Got ya both


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 30, 2009)

*zwinkycandy*:


I had one of those chips 

*Kelsey♥*:




Cred/reps por favor


----------



## Sunako (Jul 30, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *zwinkycandy*:
> 
> 
> I had one of those chips
> ...



Yummy. :ho
Harry Potter + cheesy nachos = WIN


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Panda Sage pek


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 30, 2009)

Can I have this trans and resize to senior size, also a 150x150 avy of the guy and baby



Will rep and cred.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 30, 2009)

Disko said:


> Can I have this trans and resize to senior size, also a 150x150 avy of the guy and baby
> 
> 
> 
> Will rep and cred.





If neither of the girls get on later then I'll take yours, otherwise one of them could take it of they would like.


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 31, 2009)

Disko said:


> Can I have this trans and resize to senior size, also a 150x150 avy of the guy and baby
> 
> 
> 
> Will rep and cred.



I can take a crack at it. Poor Panda's done enough.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 31, 2009)

Set, plz. <3



Sig: Transparent, resize for appropriate sig-ness.

Avatar: 150x105 of Obito.

Will rep and cred. <3 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 31, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Set, plz. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gots ya 

And thankee Chimes


----------



## Cindy (Jul 31, 2009)

By the way, I meant 150x150, not 150x105. XDD; Darn disgraphia.


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Disko_ 










I must say, I enjoyed working with this pic. It's adorable. pek

Hope you like~


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 31, 2009)

*Cindy*:


----------



## Cindy (Jul 31, 2009)

You rock my socks, Panda. Thanks <33


----------



## Sheireen (Jul 31, 2009)

Transperancy only the white background please and a senior size avi with Kiba please


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 31, 2009)

Chimes said:


> *Spoiler*: _Disko_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Chimes! I love it!pek 

*reps*


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 31, 2009)

DarkHoney said:


> Transperancy only the white background please and a senior size avi with Kiba please



Gotcha


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 31, 2009)

*DarkHoney*:






If you happen to be using the Kakashi skin, I'll take them and Zorbeez them a tad more


----------



## Sheireen (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you 

I don't think I'll be using the Kakashi skin


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 2, 2009)

Transparency for the sign, avy with their faces, please :3


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 2, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency for the sign, avy with their faces, please :3



Gotchas


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Aug 2, 2009)

Non-senior sized Avatar and Sig of this please:



Will give +Rep and Cred.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 2, 2009)

stock
just a transparency, no avy or resizing necessary please 
i'd like the first two people on the left (the woman and the guy) to be the only ones in the transparency. sorry for the size.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 3, 2009)

*gabzilla*:








*Écureuil fou* and *Marina*, if neither Rika or Chimes takes yours by morning then I'll take yours.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 3, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *gabzilla*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Panda, I'm busy IRL with my grandma's birthday so I'm going to have to leave these to you. Sorry. ;_;


----------



## Sunako (Aug 3, 2009)

Transparency with this please.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 3, 2009)

zwinkycandy said:


> Transparency with this please.



I got you, ?cureuil fou, and Marina.

@Chimes
My Grandma's birthday was the day before yesterday oddly enough


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 3, 2009)

*?cureuil fou *:



*Marina*:



*zwinkycandy*:



Cred/Rep por favor


----------



## Damaris (Aug 3, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Marina*:



Thank you so much 

I thought it wouldn't turn out very well because of the size, but this looks amazing! Thank you so much! I laughed at the filename as well. It was just so...blunt.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 3, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *zwinkycandy*:
> 
> 
> 
> Cred/Rep por favor



Fast. 

Thank you


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 3, 2009)

Marina said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> I thought it wouldn't turn out very well because of the size, but this looks amazing! Thank you so much! I laughed at the filename as well. It was just so...blunt.





zwinkycandy said:


> Fast.
> 
> Thank you



You're both quite welcome 

@Marina
Yeah, I name the files as to what needs to be in the image or what needs be done to it


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm back. Wore your set for a good 6-7 days. I have a new request:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Set please: My French wins everyone over
Cut out everything but Luffy, Zoro, Sanji (black hair guy, green hair guy, blonde hair guy)
Just transparent, no borders
Avy size: 125
Sig size: A good size, not too small. 
Thanks in advance, hope it isn't too much.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 3, 2009)

Seven Deadly Sins said:


> I'm back. Wore your set for a good 6-7 days. I have a new request:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Gotcha


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 4, 2009)

*Seven Deadly Sins*:

Hows this?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



Can I get everything except Lelouch, the throne and the girls gone?


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 4, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get everything except Lelouch, the throne and the girls gone?



I'll leave you to Rika or Chimes


----------



## Rika (Aug 5, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get everything except Lelouch, the throne and the girls gone?



Got'cha


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Aug 5, 2009)

*Request*    just the body with the yakuza sign thx


----------



## Rika (Aug 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _FFXFan13_ 





Sorry for the wait, NF just wouldn't let me log in 


Hope this is alright 











			
				Kazuma-Kiriyu said:
			
		

> *Request*    just the body with the yakuza sign thx



I'll leave you for Chimes. If she hasn't picked up your request when I get home tonight, I shall do it 

=)


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright, I've got another one for you good people.



Sig, please!


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 5, 2009)

Kazuma-Kiriyu said:


> *Request*    just the body with the yakuza sign thx



I've had page refreshing problems myself. 

What do you mean by Yakuza sign?


----------



## Vaz (Aug 5, 2009)

Just the lovely Alita in the bottom pannel plus the speech bubble.

Resize it for senior sig size, please.


----------



## Rika (Aug 6, 2009)

excellence153 said:
			
		

> Alright, I've got another one for you good people.
> 
> 
> 
> Sig, please!





			
				Vaz said:
			
		

> Just the lovely Alita in the bottom pannel plus the speech bubble.
> 
> Resize it for senior sig size, please.



I've got you two


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Aug 6, 2009)

Chimes said:


> I've had page refreshing problems myself.
> 
> What do you mean by Yakuza sign?



Just kiriyu with some cool effects on it like simple but striking lol


----------



## Rika (Aug 6, 2009)

x100





*Spoiler*: _Excellence_ 















*Spoiler*: _Vaz_ 





Hope I did her hair somewhat correct, if not, let me know 








Just rep please


----------



## Vaz (Aug 6, 2009)

Rika said:


> x100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already repped you, but since I'm here I wouldn't mind having the "flawless" version 

There's bits of black above her left shoulder and on the right side of her neck that are not hair but black background ( I had to pick a pannel where it's night time  ), problem is, I don't really know how to be more specific than this without showing you other examples ( in that exact same stance,  ) or using paint on the one you just did to point out the bits I don't like.

If you still can't get a grasp on the hair, tell me and I'll gladly help out.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z275/make_me_laugh_2007/Anime/972993999_l.jpg?




^.^ Could you make this transparent please and a little smaller? (I dont know what size I want..so any size is fine that you think would be smaller ^^; ) And transparent around the girls please. (not the lil numbers on the bottom ^.^; )


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 6, 2009)

Request Ava and Sig of just Nami. Thanks


----------



## Charizard (Aug 6, 2009)

make me a set out of this:

avi:150X150
rep+cred


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 6, 2009)

Tamaki Suoh said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ForteAnly said:


> Request Ava and Sig of just Nami. Thanks



Got these. Could someone snag Kazuma's please? I don't wanna mess it up because of not understanding. xD


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Forte_ 









Hope you like.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 7, 2009)

Max size set please. Senior size ava



For the sig I just want him. Everything else trans.
For the ava I cant his face. Can I see 1 ava with a face crop and the space around it and one with a crop and trans background please. Both bordered.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 7, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Max size set please. Senior size ava
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotchas


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 7, 2009)

Apologies Charizard, I thought I saw that someone got yours, I'm on it now 

And *Grandmaster Kane*, I have your done, but can you turn off yous sig please?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 7, 2009)

Done


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 7, 2009)

Gracias 

*Charizard*:





*Grandmaster Kane*:


*Spoiler*: _Avas_ 











Rep/Cred por favor


----------



## Rika (Aug 7, 2009)

Vaz said:
			
		

> I already repped you, but since I'm here I wouldn't mind having the "flawless" version
> 
> There's bits of black above her left shoulder and on the right side of her neck that are not hair but black background ( I had to pick a pannel where it's night time  ), problem is, I don't really know how to be more specific than this without showing you other examples ( in that exact same stance,  ) or using paint on the one you just did to point out the bits I don't like.
> 
> If you still can't get a grasp on the hair, tell me and I'll gladly help out.



Before I go to bed:

VM'd you dear and will take care of this problem tomorrow, sorry for hair trouble 

xD


----------



## Prowler (Aug 7, 2009)

*just a transparency.*

Rep will be given.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 7, 2009)

Just a trans please. No avatar needed.



thanks


----------



## The Imp (Aug 7, 2009)

I just want Mitsui. You can get rid of the red part on the side and between his legs.

Size: 242 x 450

Thanks.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 7, 2009)

^^ I do. Thank you!~


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 7, 2009)

Prowler said:


> *just a transparency.*
> 
> Rep will be given.
> Thanks in advance.





Femme fatale said:


> Just a trans please. No avatar needed.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks





kurono76767 said:


> I just want Mitsui. You can get rid of the red part on the side and between his legs.
> 
> Size: 242 x 450
> 
> Thanks.



Gotchas


----------



## Seductress (Aug 7, 2009)

125 by 125 pixels (avatar)
And saying "Sonohra" below, a border and transparency.Pliz
Thanks


----------



## Majeh (Aug 7, 2009)

Can i get a set Plz!

Avy: 150 x 150 with a black border. Can i get both their faces in the avy.
Sig: (375 x 500)or in this area. Keep the bubbles, but take the image just under where it says hes at a different level plz.

BOTH Transparent PLZ!


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 7, 2009)

*Prowler*:



*Femme fatale*:



*kurono76767*:


Cred/rep por favor 

*Seductress*, as soon as yous sig is off, and *Majeh*, I'll leave you to Rika or Chimes


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 7, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Can i get a set Plz!
> 
> Avy: 150 x 150 with a black border. Can i get both their faces in the avy.
> Sig: (375 x 500)or in this area. Keep the bubbles, but take the image just under where it says hes at a different level plz.
> ...



I'll see what I can do for yaz. 


*Spoiler*: _Majeh_ 









There ya go~


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 8, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig (remove the background and the old guy), avy with her face and the kitty, please.


----------



## Soldier (Aug 8, 2009)

Hullo lovelyyyyyys~<3.

Just the guy on the left, please. :]


----------



## Majeh (Aug 8, 2009)

Chimes said:


> I'll see what I can do for yaz.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Majeh_
> ...


very nice ty.


----------



## Rika (Aug 8, 2009)

Seductress said:
			
		

> 125 by 125 pixels (avatar)
> And saying "Sonohra" below, a border and transparency.Pliz
> Thanks



Lol. I'll give it my all 



			
				gabzilla said:
			
		

> Transparency and resize for the sig (remove the background and the old guy), avy with her face and the kitty, please.





			
				Soldier said:
			
		

> Hullo lovelyyyyyys~<3.
> 
> Just the guy on the left, please. :]



Will work on these after I take a quick nap


----------



## Seductress (Aug 8, 2009)

My sigs off. Can u do it now, please?


----------



## KBL (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi ! 




*I want transparency and a resize to use it as a signature (Remove the background) 


Thanks


----------



## Damaris (Aug 8, 2009)

request for pandasage 

I'd like a transparency of just Suzaku, the brown haired guy in the front.

You can leave it the size it is now.

Thank you


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 8, 2009)

KisameSexyBeastYeah said:


> Hi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marina said:


> request for pandasage
> 
> I'd like a transparency of just Suzaku, the brown haired guy in the front.
> 
> ...



Got ya both


----------



## Rika (Aug 9, 2009)

Seductress said:
			
		

> 125 by 125 pixels (avatar)
> And saying "Sonohra" below, a border and transparency.Pliz
> Thanks





			
				gabzilla said:
			
		

> Transparency and resize for the sig (remove the background and the old guy), avy with her face and the kitty, please.





			
				Soldier said:
			
		

> Hullo lovelyyyyyys~<3.
> 
> Just the guy on the left, please. :]



OMG 

So sorry for the wait. I haven't had access to the computer until now 

Please give me some time


----------



## Seductress (Aug 9, 2009)

No problem. Take ur time. 

How many time will u take?


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 9, 2009)

any of you guys do colorings?


----------



## Krix (Aug 9, 2009)

stock: Vote Vote Vote for Green Day

transparency of naruto and sai only, please.


----------



## Rika (Aug 9, 2009)

Seductress said:
			
		

> No problem. Take ur time.
> 
> How many time will u take?



>:3



*Spoiler*: _Seductress_ 





First of all, I re-did this about ten times, which is what took me so long 

Hair is the hardest thing and it was impossible with the background. Hope it's decent enough for you..


----------



## Rika (Aug 9, 2009)

Mingming said:
			
		

> any of you guys do colorings?



I'm not sure of Panda or Chimes, but my skills are basic ().

I suggest Aphrodite's shop, I've seen her do some awesome ones. Then again, just ask around 

:3



			
				Hime said:
			
		

> stock:
> 
> transparency of naruto and sai only, please.



OMG  

So cute pek

I'm afraid I have to take care of some college things, so I'll leave this for Chimes. If she isn't on before I get back tonight, I'm on it >:3


--------------------------------------------​



*Spoiler*: _Gabz_ 





I was rushing because I have to leave in 20 minutes, hope it's okay 









*Spoiler*: _Soldier_ 





How is this?


----------



## Soldier (Aug 9, 2009)

^ DANDYLICIOUS. 
Thank you, Rika. 
I'll rep when I can.  24 hr, you know.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 9, 2009)

Can I get Lelouch and Kallen removed, as well as the background and writing? And If you could, could you come up with any way to remove the writing from Shirley without leaving gaps over her body?


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry for the holdup with my req's.

Grandpa passed, been kinda hecktic...

Should get them done tonight though.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 9, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Sorry for the holdup with my req's.
> 
> Grandpa passed, been kinda hecktic...
> 
> Should get them done tonight though.



If he passed away recently I'd stay offline for awhile. Distracting yourself doesn't help. Believe me.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 10, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gabz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The lines are a little blurry. I can wait, so there's no reason to hurry.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 10, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Sorry for the holdup with my req's.
> 
> Grandpa passed, been kinda hecktic...
> 
> Should get them done tonight though.



I'm sorry 

You stay offline as long as you need too, real life is more important than getting a few sigs transparent.


----------



## KBL (Aug 10, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Sorry for the holdup with my req's.
> 
> Grandpa passed, been kinda hecktic...
> 
> Should get them done tonight though.


I'm very sorry 

It's ok if you can't make the sigs


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 10, 2009)

Enjoy~~


----------



## Rika (Aug 10, 2009)

gabzilla said:
			
		

> Transparency and resize for the sig (remove the background and the old guy), avy with her face and the kitty, please.



Since I messed up on yours so badly, Chimes will be doing your request, sorry about that 

I want it to be perfect 



			
				FFXFan13 said:
			
		

> Can I get Lelouch and Kallen removed, as well as the background and writing? And If you could, could you come up with any way to remove the writing from Shirley without leaving gaps over her body?





			
				KisameSexyBeastYeah said:
			
		

> Hi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Marina said:
			
		

> request for pandasage
> 
> I'd like a transparency of just Suzaku, the brown haired guy in the front.
> 
> ...



Due to the unforutnate news, I'll be taking these three requests. 

My current computer doesn't have access to PS, so I'll be doing them later tonight, please bear with me.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear that PandaSage. 



Rika said:


> Since I messed up on yours so badly, Chimes will be doing your request, sorry about that
> 
> I want it to be perfect



Don't worry about it.


----------



## Seductress (Aug 10, 2009)

Can u do me an ava animation with the following pics?




*Spoiler*: _The last one, yupiiiiiiii!_ 



I dont really have one so pleae just make one saying Sonohra, please?




Sorry to bother again...


----------



## Rika (Aug 10, 2009)

gabzilla said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it.



Thanks love 



			
				Seductress said:
			
		

> Can u do me an ava animation with the following pics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem, I'll give it a shot, later tonight when I have access to PS


----------



## Seductress (Aug 10, 2009)

. Thanks. U're lovely.pek


----------



## Charizard (Aug 10, 2009)

make me a set out of this:

avatar:150X150
Rep+Cred


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Gabz_ 









Hope you like.~

Special thanks to Panda. I really appreciate it darling...<3


----------



## Rika (Aug 11, 2009)

So....tired....



*Spoiler*: _FFX13_ 





Okay, this was a toughie 

The only part I couldn't get right was the leggings/stockings 

It's just impossible. Hope you're okay with that. 

Altered and original. 














*Spoiler*: _Kisame_ 






How is this? 












*Spoiler*: _Marina_ 





How is this? >:3


----------



## Rika (Aug 11, 2009)

Charizard said:
			
		

> make me a set out of this:
> 
> avatar:150X150
> Rep+Cred



I'll leave you for Chimes 





*Spoiler*: _Seductress_ 





Let me know if these are okay 

Don't look too hot on dark skin, but that's normal for transparent gifs.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _FFX13_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks fine to me. I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 11, 2009)

Chimes said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gabz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you :3

Oh and could you upload the avys as gif files, please? It doesn't let me change it in this computer.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 11, 2009)

Rika said:


> So....tired....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Marina_
> ...




Looks beautiful. 


Thank you so much, I wish I could send you coffee through the internet


----------



## KBL (Aug 11, 2009)

Rika said:


> So....tired....
> 
> 
> How is this?
> ...



Oh, I love it!, it looks perfect, thank you very much Rika! Rep and  Cred for ya... 

I hope you can rest pek


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 11, 2009)

This is very simple, I just don't have photoshop on this computer I just need this image to be transparent for my signature. Rep of course.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 11, 2009)

Here ya go Big Boss:


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 12, 2009)

hello again



boxxy transparent ava plox

thanks


----------



## Rika (Aug 12, 2009)

Marina said:
			
		

> Looks beautiful.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, I wish I could send you coffee through the internet





Aww, thanks so much. 



			
				KisameSexyBeastYeah said:
			
		

> Oh, I love it!, it looks perfect, thank you very much Rika! Rep and  Cred for ya...
> 
> I hope you can rest pek



Glad you like it. 

I did thanks. pek

*-----------------------------*​


			
				Charizard said:
			
		

> make me a set out of this:
> 
> avatar:150X150
> Rep+Cred





			
				Onizuka said:
			
		

> hello again
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alright, I'm leaving in 5 minutes. These are the only two requests (for now). 

I'll be back later tonight and will take care of them if not by then.


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2009)

Trans set please.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 12, 2009)

Charizard said:


> make me a set out of this:
> 
> avatar:150X150
> Rep+Cred






Onizuka said:


> hello again
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Kek said:


> Trans set please.




I'll take yours. I'm back to do trans's/sets, peoples


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2009)

cool. and, could I have a thin black border for the avy?


----------



## Seductress (Aug 12, 2009)

ARIGATO GOZAIMASU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 12, 2009)

Kek said:


> cool. and, could I have a thin black border for the avy?



Of course


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 12, 2009)

*Charizard:
*

If you would like the blue splatters gone as well, just let me knows 

*Onizuka:
*

*Kek*:


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 12, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Onizuka:
> *



fuuuu-

thats amazing. thanks

+rep


----------



## Jesus (Aug 12, 2009)

this big

can someone trans this pic for me?


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 12, 2009)

Jesus said:


> Link removed
> 
> can someone trans this pic for me?


Gotcha, right after this movie


----------



## Laex (Aug 12, 2009)

panda 

i has another sexy request for yous  



Set of this plz:



senior size, with a border around the av. and could ya keep the bubbles?  

and try to make it good for the kakashi skin again


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rika (Aug 12, 2009)

Aleximaru said:
			
		

> *panda *
> 
> i has another sexy request for yous
> 
> ...




I'll do yours if both you and Panda don't mind.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 12, 2009)

Rika said:


> I'll do yours if both you and Panda don't mind.



I'll trade you Jesus's if that works


----------



## Rika (Aug 13, 2009)

PandaSage said:
			
		

> I'll trade you Jesus's if that works



Fair enough. 

Will do it a little later tonight.


----------



## Rika (Aug 13, 2009)

Jesus said:
			
		

> fanclub
> 
> can someone trans this pic for me?



Damn. Can't access PS tonight. 

Sorry Jesus.

If not done tomorrow by anyone, will do sir. 




:3


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 13, 2009)

*Aleximaru:

*





And Jesus, I got yours again


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 13, 2009)

Can I have this Trans'd please?


----------



## Laex (Aug 13, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Aleximaru:
> 
> *
> 
> ...



AMG! ima going to change to the sasuke skin, just for this


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 13, 2009)

*Jesus:
If you want a set of this, tis not a problem 

*


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 13, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have this Trans'd please?



Gotcha.


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 13, 2009)

There ya go.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 13, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Jesus:
> If you want a set of this, tis not a problem
> 
> *



ah, thank you. =) It's not as good as I'd have wanted it to be though,but oh well. I know the pic must have been hard to trans...


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 13, 2009)

@Jesus
I'll give it a second go around


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 14, 2009)

stock:



Transparency please all around. If it is too hard to make it transparent inside the car's windows then just forget about it and just work around the car. 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2009)

Chimes said:


> There ya go.



Thanks Chimes, I love it pek


----------



## Sunako (Aug 14, 2009)

Trans with this please. No border


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 14, 2009)

Could i have Konata + desk rendered plx, basically just get rid of the floor and the wall in the background.


Thnx.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 14, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> stock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





zwinkycandy said:


> Trans with this please. No border





KLoWn said:


> Could i have Konata + desk rendered plx, basically just get rid of the floor and the wall in the background.
> 
> 
> Thnx.




Gotchas


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 14, 2009)

^^; Could I have a set with this please? 

For the avi, 100 x 100, any border, and just there heads please. 

And could you get rid of the pink/purple in the background and the words? ^^;


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 14, 2009)

*Sengoku*:



*zwinkycandy*:



*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 








*KLoWn*:


Creds/reps por favor


----------



## Nirvash (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a transparency request,



I was wondering if you could you please take out the letters and fill it in. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 15, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *zwinkycandy*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 15, 2009)

This is a transparency request.

If it isn't too much trouble, I'd like the brown watercolor marks included as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Aug 15, 2009)

Request:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Avatar
Size: Junior 
Border: Thick Black (Like Panda Sage)
Transparent


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 15, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> This is a transparency request.
> 
> If it isn't too much trouble, I'd like the brown watercolor marks included as well.
> 
> Thanks.



Got it. 


*Spoiler*: _ghstwrld_ 








*NOTE: *I'm going on vacation for a week and won't be back until next weekend. Keep it up guys, see you when I get back. =)


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 15, 2009)

Seems you got skipped Tamaki and Nirvash, I'm sorry. I'll get you and SDS when I get back home, I'm 200 miles away at my grandfather's getting some things he left behind at the moment.

Home now. After I rest a while I'll get to them


----------



## Laex (Aug 15, 2009)

@Panda - I bring moar epic-ness a.k.a yaoi to be trans'd. Think this tiem you can make a dotted border for it? 



And for the av, a zoomed out shot of naruto's face please


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 15, 2009)

Gotcha Aleximaru


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 15, 2009)

Requesting to have the chibi in the middle of the pic rendered, not the heart-thingy though.

I know there's a name-box covering a small part of her right foot, but since most of the box is semi-transparent i hope that won't be  a problem.

Thnx in advance.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 15, 2009)

*Tamaki, Nirvash, SDS, Aleximaru* (once sig is off), and *KLoWn*...

Unless someone would be so kind as to take a couple, I have you all.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 16, 2009)

i would like this done: TheOneFreeman

Just the character alone, the size and everything else is fine.

Thanks


----------



## Rika (Aug 16, 2009)

Seven Deadly Sins said:
			
		

> Request:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





			
				KLoWn said:
			
		

> Requesting to have the chibi in the middle of the pic rendered, not the heart-thingy though.
> 
> I know there's a name-box covering a small part of her right foot, but since most of the box is semi-transparent i hope that won't be  a problem.
> 
> Thnx in advance.





			
				Shion said:
			
		

> i would like this done: sanjifan742
> 
> Just the character alone, the size and everything else is fine.
> 
> Thanks




Got you three.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 17, 2009)

*Tamaki: 
*



* Nirvash: 
*Like so?

*
Aleximaru*:


----------



## Rika (Aug 17, 2009)

***Starting college, won't be able to do as many requests as before.***




*Spoiler*: _SDS_ 





Is this what you wanted? 














*Spoiler*: _Klown_ 





How's this? 







Your sig shion, before I can post! Sorry, it's the rules.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 17, 2009)

Can I have this Trans'd please?


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 17, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Klown_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already gave you rep, but now that i was gonna use it i discovered that it ain't a render at all, it still has a white background, plx fix.

Thnx.

p.s. if possible get rid of those pink wings =X


----------



## Rika (Aug 17, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:
			
		

> Can I have this Trans'd please?



Will do yours tomorrow. 



			
				KLoWn said:
			
		

> I already gave you rep, but now that i was gonna use it i discovered that it ain't a render at all, it still has a white background, plx fix.
> 
> Thnx.
> 
> p.s. if possible get rid of those pink wings =X





Sorry about that, my PS does that some times.  




*Spoiler*: __ 





Did it in two minutes because I should have been in bed five hours ago. 

And I fixed the shoe.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 17, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good, thnx again.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 17, 2009)

^^ It is how I wanted it and the hairs fine. Thank you!~


----------



## Laex (Aug 17, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *
> Aleximaru*:



kso, im take the blue botted one, cuz it matches well with the kakashi skin


----------



## Charizard (Aug 17, 2009)

make me a sig out of this please.

rep+cred


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Aug 17, 2009)

Rika said:


> ***Starting college, won't be able to do as many requests as before.***
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _SDS_ 





Yes, exactly  But I wanted it in avatar, if it wasn't too much to ask. Junior size.


----------



## Rika (Aug 17, 2009)

Seven Deadly Sins said:
			
		

> Yes, exactly  But I wanted it in avatar, if it wasn't too much to ask. Junior size.



Of who? =o

Sorry about that!


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Aug 17, 2009)

Is it possible to get the entire thing? Or just the people on the left side? I want to see how they both look like, if its not too much to ask.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 17, 2009)

*Charizard:
*Didn't know of you wanted the Moon, so I did one with and without:


*Spoiler*: __ 









*

SDS, your avas:
*Rika asked me to do your ava, since she has class.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charizard (Aug 17, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Charizard:*
> Didn't know of you wanted the Moon, so I did one with and without:
> 
> 
> ...


 
will rep when i can.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2009)

I haven't gotten mine yet. 

Take your time, im in no rush.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 17, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet.
> 
> Take your time, im in no rush.



Rika has it done, but you have to turn off your sigs first. 
Shop rules


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2009)

Im sorry. 

It has been done.


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you PS, never cease to fail me  Will rep if I can.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 17, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please. :3


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 17, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please. :3



Gotchas


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd like a sig&avy set but keep the clouds I just want the blue sky gone please 

Thank you


----------



## Rika (Aug 17, 2009)

Shion said:
			
		

> I haven't gotten mine yet.
> 
> Take your time, im in no rush.



Will be on my home computer in about two hours, will post it then. 




			
				Kelsey♥ said:
			
		

> Can I have this Trans'd please?






			
				Toru Hidaka said:
			
		

> I'd like a sig&avy set but keep the clouds I just want the blue sky gone please
> 
> Thank you



Got you two. 



Remember: I won't be as fast as Panda since I have college now. 

Should be done by tomorrow night. Sworry.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Aug 18, 2009)

Rika said:


> Should be done by tomorrow night. Sworry.



No prob  I'm just glad you took my request thank you


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 18, 2009)

*gabzilla:




*


----------



## Rika (Aug 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Shion_ 





Hope one of these is okay. Had to re-do the whole sig. I never finished the sec pic - main computer with PS crahsed 

Hope it's doable.


----------



## Rika (Aug 18, 2009)

Toru Hidaka said:
			
		

> No prob  I'm just glad you took my request thank you



Sorry about that. I'll try tp get it done as soon as possible.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Aug 18, 2009)

Rika said:


> Sorry about that. I'll try tp get it done as soon as possible.



Thank yous very much 

Oh!! And i forgot to say that i don't what the words either just in case you didnt know. Sorry if that adds to your work


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 18, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *gabzilla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you <3


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 18, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks alot. 

They both will do fine. 

Rep time!


----------



## Yosha (Aug 19, 2009)

I need this transparent and, if you could, resize it to 150x150.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 19, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> I need this transparent and, if you could, resize it to 150x150.



Gotcha


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 19, 2009)

*Kelsey:

**

Masa Def:

*


----------



## Yosha (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Rika (Aug 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Toru_


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you sooooooo much +rep an cred


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 19, 2009)

Any way I could get a sig + avvy set of this?


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 19, 2009)

Pintsize said:


> Any way I could get a sig + avvy set of this?



Of course


----------



## FLUFFY G (Aug 19, 2009)

Transparency and slight resizing please.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 19, 2009)

*Pintsize:

*If you would like for *all *the sand/wind gone, tis no problem *

*


----------



## Tousen (Aug 19, 2009)

FIZZBITCH said:


> Transparency and slight resizing please.



I already had my photoshop open so yea.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Aug 19, 2009)

Tousen said:


> I already had my photoshop open so yea.




Thank you. Great job as always!


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 19, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Pintsize:
> 
> *If you would like for *all *the sand/wind gone, tis no problem *
> 
> *



Perhaps this is just my ignorance speaking, but is it possible to make it a little cleaner? I'm obviously too lazy to do anything about it, so I'm not complaining, but if it's too difficult to work with I'll wait for another image to make a set out of. 

Thanks either way. + reps


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 19, 2009)

Pintsize said:


> Perhaps this is just my ignorance speaking, but is it possible to make it a little cleaner? I'm obviously too lazy to do anything about it, so I'm not complaining, but if it's too difficult to work with I'll wait for another image to make a set out of.
> 
> Thanks either way. + reps



Of course, apologies.

I uploaded the wrong one, that was a test one


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 19, 2009)

*Pintsize:

Here we go:
*


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks much.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 20, 2009)

can i get that made into a transparency please?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 20, 2009)

Can you make this transparent?

Reps involved.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 20, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> can i get that made into a transparency please?





Niko Bellic said:


> Can you make this transparent?
> 
> Reps involved.




Got ya both


----------



## Laex (Aug 20, 2009)

Get mien too 

A quick one for you, cuz i need another sig after vegeta took mien 

Just a quick trans of naruto and sasuke, feather'd edge, clean on kakashi skin. etc.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 20, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> Get mien too
> 
> A quick one for you, cuz i need another sig after vegeta took mien
> 
> Just a quick trans of naruto and sasuke, feather'd edge, clean on kakashi skin. etc.



Alrighty


----------



## Laex (Aug 20, 2009)

oh, and to save up on some tiem, i dont need an av


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 20, 2009)

Aleximaru said:


> oh, and to save up on some tiem, i dont need an av



Same. I don't need an avatar.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 21, 2009)

*Tsukiyo*:



*Nico Bellic*:



*Aleximaru:

*


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Can someone have the sky/bg transparent in this one? Keep all the skulls, shreaded clothes and blades.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 21, 2009)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Can someone have the sky/bg transparent in this one? Keep all the skulls, shreaded clothes and blades.
> 
> Binktopia



You need to have 50 posts to request here


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 21, 2009)

oh, really...

First i find out about the avatar thing and now this...

But I havent joined for more than a week...Im halfway there, but it will be a while, since I dont get too much time except for lurking/reading...

NVM, thanks anyway


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 21, 2009)

thank you!!!! pek


----------



## Sunako (Aug 21, 2009)

Trans with this and don't resize. Thanks


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 21, 2009)

Not transparent, but I like your guys' work.

*Signature*
Size : 175 x 264
Style : One with a squared thin black lined border and one with rounded edges, like in my avatar.

*Avatar*
Size : 150x150
Style : same as my sig


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 21, 2009)

Could you trans this? No need to resize.


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 22, 2009)

Just a trans please. I think it's good size for sig but if you feel it's too large I wouldn't mind a re-size if it tickles your fancy


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a request. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Transparency and avy with Hush?s face please. I?ll give reps.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 22, 2009)

zwinkycandy said:


> Trans with this and don't resize. Thanks





Big Boss said:


> Not transparent, but I like your guys' work.
> 
> *Signature*
> Size : 175 x 264
> ...





ZigZag said:


> Could you trans this? No need to resize.





Jihad said:


> Just a trans please. I think it's good size for sig but if you feel it's too large I wouldn't mind a re-size if it tickles your fancy





Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I have a request.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Got all of you 

(Note that It will take a tad longer, cause I have 3 more requests in my own shop as well, so that makes 8 req... And, so you all know, I'm working in time order between the two shops, not finishing one shop before the other )


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you pandasage


----------



## yukito (Aug 22, 2009)

Uhm, anything you can do with this?



If so, set please.


----------



## nick1689 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey, would I be able to get this trans?:



Just showing Marco, and his flames around him etc, to a normal sized sig. And making it all neat if you think it needs to be done, or whatever

Thanks!


----------



## Rika (Aug 23, 2009)

zwinkycandy said:
			
		

> Trans with this and don't resize. Thanks





			
				Big Boss said:
			
		

> Not transparent, but I like your guys' work.
> 
> *Signature*
> Size : 175 x 264
> ...





			
				ZigZag said:
			
		

> Could you trans this? No need to resize.





			
				Jihad said:
			
		

> Just a trans please. I think it's good size for sig but if you feel it's too large I wouldn't mind a re-size if it tickles your fancy





			
				Sennin of Hardwork said:
			
		

> I have a request.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Change of plans. You are mine now.


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 23, 2009)

well thank you rika


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 23, 2009)

azn_fan_gurl said:


> Uhm, anything you can do with this?
> 
> 
> 
> If so, set please.





nick1689 said:


> Hey, would I be able to get this trans?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried these and...no good.  I'll trade ya for some, Rika-chan.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 23, 2009)

Chimes said:


> Tried these and...no good.  I'll trade ya for some, Rika-chan.


I'll take them if you'd like 

(I just didn't need 9 req at once )


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 23, 2009)

This is a transparency request.

I'd like the whole picture included.

Thank you.


----------



## Rika (Aug 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Big Boss_ 





Avy quailty isn't too hot because image was small to begin with. =]














*Spoiler*: _ZigZag_ 





Let me know if you want me to smooth the edges. 











*Spoiler*: _Jihad_ 





How's this? =o












*Spoiler*: _Sennin_


----------



## Rika (Aug 23, 2009)

zwinkycandy said:
			
		

> Trans with this and don't resize. Thanks




Looks like Chimes can't do it, so doing it right now. 



			
				ghstwrld said:
			
		

> This is a transparency request.
> 
> I'd like the whole picture included.
> 
> Thank you.



Got yours too.


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 23, 2009)

Most superb rika thank you very much


----------



## Rika (Aug 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Zwinks_ 





How's this?  

I'll redo it when I can, if it's horrible. >:3










*Spoiler*: _Ghstwrld_


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 23, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZigZag_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks           .


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 23, 2009)

oh hellow can me has a transparent of this pic? :33



no size reduce, no borders please 

thx in advance :]


----------



## Sunako (Aug 23, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zwinks_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect <3


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 23, 2009)

Signature
Can I have it transparented? Any size will do ^^;

Avatar
Size : 100x100
Style : Any border will do ^^;


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 24, 2009)

*azn_fan_gurl:


*

*

nick1689:
*


Cred/rep please 

*Kaspinio, Tamaki, *and *Beyond*, if you are not gotten by tomorrow, then I have all of yours


----------



## yukito (Aug 24, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *azn_fan_gurl:
> 
> 
> *



LOVE IT 

Thank you very much~ will rep and cred.


----------



## valerian (Aug 24, 2009)

Just keep the dude and remove everything else. Oh and don't forget to resize it.


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 24, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Kaspinio, Tamaki, *and *Beyond*, if you are not gotten by tomorrow, then I have all of yours



awesome!


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 25, 2009)

*kaspinio*

I'm not terribly crazy about how the hair turned out, so if you want me to go over it again, tis fine 


*Tamaki*


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 25, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *kaspinio*
> 
> I'm not terribly crazy about how the hair turned out, so if you want me to go over it again, tis fine
> 
> /LitaAmi-1.png[/IMG][/spoiler]



its ok if u are busy i can live with it ^^ thanks alot


----------



## valerian (Aug 25, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Just keep the dude and remove everything else. Oh and don't forget to resize it.



Fix'd the pic.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 25, 2009)

^w^ Nya!! Thank you!~


----------



## Raktus (Aug 25, 2009)

Odd request... any chance you could take this Image:



And add the word: *Versus*
to it? Its supposed to be a banner...


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 25, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Fix'd the pic.





Raktus said:


> Odd request... any chance you could take this Image:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Gotchas


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 26, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 26, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please



Got you as well


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 26, 2009)

*Cyborg Franky

*
*
Raktus

*
If you want some other effect, just lets me know 

* gabzilla* 
If you want the pink gone, I can do that too. Just from my view it looked a part of it 




cred/reps por favor


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 26, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Cyborg Franky
> 
> *
> *
> ...



It looks awesome.

Could you please save the avys as gif? It doesn't let me upload png in this pc


----------



## Kushina (Aug 26, 2009)

May I have this as a sig and... Kushina's face as my avvie?  :3

And if its possible... could you please put the names Kushina and Minato near their characters?  If its too hard you don't have to.


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 26, 2009)

Kushina said:


> May I have this as a sig and... Kushina's face as my avvie?  :3
> 
> And if its possible... could you please put the names Kushina and Minato near their characters?  If its too hard you don't have to.



Got it.


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Aug 26, 2009)

*Link removed

Same size as Tousen's Tousen avatar if possible. Thank You in advance.*




_*~Lust For Life​*_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 26, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin_



Thanks! I like it.


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kushina_ 









Sorry...it took much longer than it normally would have because the internet decided to go slow on me. Hope you like it.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 26, 2009)

Lust For Life said:


> *Getting teeth pulled out.
> 
> Same size as Tousen's Tousen avatar if possible. Thank You in advance.*
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





sorry but i need a bigger image to make it bigger






Ravin said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kushina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have we met before?


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 26, 2009)

Tousen said:


> Have we met before?



Turns out Ravin *IS* Chimes


----------



## Yeobo (Aug 26, 2009)

Tousen said:


> Have we met before?



We have. I'm Chimes. Gah, my bad...should have informed you.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 26, 2009)

*Gabz:

*Ava gifs


----------



## Red (Aug 26, 2009)

Can I get the girl on the right cut out and resized for a siggy? Thanks


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 26, 2009)

Red said:


> Can I get the girl on the right cut out and resized for a siggy? Thanks



Gotchas


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 26, 2009)

*Red:

*

Cred/rep por favor


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 27, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Gabz:
> 
> *Ava gifs



Thank you


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Aug 27, 2009)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This imagine doesn't seem to go transparent when I upload it as my avatar.


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 28, 2009)

I would like just KillerBee left from this picture, if you can. 

Size can stay the same.


*Spoiler*: __ 



here




On this one I'd like just Naruto with the can and the scroll left.

Size much smaller probably, maybe about the size of the first one? As long as it's about normal sig size, i'm good.


Thanks.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 28, 2009)

Lust For Life said:


> This imagine doesn't seem to go transparent when I upload it as my avatar.




Im sorry but this picture sucks ever before i transparent it...you can see around the bears head it looks like someone just added the bear to a white background or something..is it possible for you to provide me with another picture


----------



## The Imp (Aug 28, 2009)

This

Just the guy with the ball. Get rid of the rest. 

Max senior size.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 28, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> I would like just KillerBee left from this picture, if you can.
> 
> Size can stay the same.
> 
> ...





kurono76767 said:


> this thread
> 
> Just the guy with the ball. Get rid of the rest.
> 
> Max senior size.



Got and got


----------



## Y (Aug 28, 2009)

This might be a bit of a pain, but I'd like a transparency of this. If you could edit out the little white background in bottom left corner, upper to mid-left, and the little slivers above and below the right tree branch, I would greatly appreciate it

I'll take care of size and whatnot myself.

Thank you

-imperator


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 29, 2009)

*Zebra:
*

*
Kurono:
*
*
Imperator:*



Cred/rep por favor


----------



## Y (Aug 29, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *
> Imperator:*
> 
> 
> ...



Thank-you

-imperator


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Aug 29, 2009)

Can someone resize this so it fits as an avatar? Please.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 29, 2009)

Lust For Life said:


> Can someone resize this so it fits as an avatar? Please.



3 Things.

1. Going forward when you request an avatar to be the same size as another avatar thats exactly what your going to get.

2. Going forward until you reach senior member status all avatars you request should be 125x125...thats probably why the image isnt working for you since it is meant for someone that is a senior member.

3. Turn your sig off please


----------



## Gymnopedie (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a request:



1. All I'd like left of this are the two men and their text bubbles please.
2. I'd like to have the Avatar centered around the Zaku's head. (Guy on the right.)
3. Can I have a Green-dotted border for the Avatar that matches the color of his head as well?
4. Ava. size: 150x150 ~ Sig. size: Within limits, I don't know the specifics.


Credit & Rep. ensues, Thanks much in advance.


----------



## Goku• (Aug 29, 2009)

*Request..*

Could someone make this transparent for me, its for my sig ..I just want Gohan and Goten in the picture, none of the other stuff, thanks!


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 29, 2009)

Gymnopedie said:


> I have a request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Goku said:


> Could someone make this transparent for me, its for my sig ..I just want Gohan and Goten in the picture, none of the other stuff, thanks!



Gotchas


----------



## Goku• (Aug 29, 2009)

If I wanted a 150x150 avatar of the same pic, do I gotta wait 24 hours?..just for future reference.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 29, 2009)

Nope, you can ask for a sig and avatar at the same time


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 29, 2009)

*Gymnopedie:

*

*

Goku:*


----------



## Goku• (Aug 29, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Gymnopedie:
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Thanks mate, reps!


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a trans. request :3



1. If there is anyway for you to make the little bubbles around him visible, would be awesome. I tried it myself but couldn't find a way.
Resizing the image wont be necessary.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2009)

This Trans'd please


----------



## Tousen (Aug 30, 2009)

Starr said:


> I have a trans. request :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I might of done this wrong...lol

*Spoiler*: __ 










Kelsey♥ said:


> This Trans'd please




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Tousen 
Will Rep When Block Is Over


----------



## Goku• (Aug 30, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Thanks Tousen
> Will Rep When Block Is Over



I'll do it until you get your rep back out of love for my new set from this place


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Goku .


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2009)

i got a trans requeeeeeeeeest.


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2009)

Tousen said:


> I think I might of done this wrong...lol
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Hehe they look like cotton balls... but it's awesome! I like it! thank you very much +reps!


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Aug 30, 2009)

Trans sig request pwez 



-Just want the gray background gone
-Resize to sig limits

Thank you


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 30, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> i got a trans requeeeeeeeeest.





Toru Hidaka said:


> Trans sig request pwez
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got yas both


----------



## Mellie (Aug 30, 2009)

Transparent pwease


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Aug 30, 2009)

transperant set request senior sized, Jazz it up with whatever effects you please,


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 30, 2009)

KSF and Kenpachi, got you as well.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 31, 2009)

*Supreme Alchemist Fan*:

*
Toru Hidaka*:


*KSF:
*
*
Kenpachi Zaraki:
*


Cred/reps por favor


----------



## Mellie (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks so much panda  
cp check


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks panda  

+rep an cred


----------



## Tousen (Aug 31, 2009)

I have someone is wants to work at our shop so if you can leave the next request for that person that would be great

@Kelsey♥ if your reffering to me then I am not blocked I just decided to have my rep not viewed by others. I can still accept and give out rep like any normal person


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Aug 31, 2009)

THank you PS


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 31, 2009)

Tousen said:


> @Kelsey♥ if your reffering to me then I am not blocked I just decided to have my rep not viewed by others. I can still accept and give out rep like any normal person



Sorry I was reffering to myself . I had a 24 hour block thing but Goku said he repped for me? Im not sure so if I still need to rep you, let me know.


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 31, 2009)

*Set request

Size:* Signature: something about 350x500
Avatar should be Senior size.
Cut the text out, please.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 31, 2009)

Transparent set request.


If the sig could be reduced in size (like 265x435 or so. I'm not sure. I'm not too savvy on the whole size/resize thing), that would be great.
Please and thank you!


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> *Set request
> 
> Size:* Signature: something about 350x500
> Avatar should be Senior size.
> Cut the text out, please.


gotcha, I'll do my best. :3



Rose Red Belle said:


> Transparent set request.
> 
> 
> If the sig could be reduced in size (like 265x435 or so. I'm not sure. I'm not too savvy on the whole size/resize thing), that would be great.
> Please and thank you!



Did you want it that exact size or just leave it as is?


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi can I get both of these pictures made transparent and in a size about 100x100, just enough to fit one on each side of my JabbaWockeez signature.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosie (Aug 31, 2009)

Starr said:


> Did you want it that exact size or just leave it as is?



Exact size if you could.


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Diarrhea_ 








*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_


----------



## Charizard (Aug 31, 2009)

make me a sig pl0x.

rep&cred


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 31, 2009)

Lust For Life said:


> Hi can I get both of these pictures made transparent and in a size about 100x100, just enough to fit one on each side of my JabbaWockeez signature.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Charizard said:


> make me a sig pl0x.
> 
> rep&cred



Got yous 

Those look great Starr


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 31, 2009)

*Lust For Life:
*

*

Charizard:
*


----------



## Charizard (Aug 31, 2009)

will rep when i can.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 31, 2009)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_



Thank you!!


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 1, 2009)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Diarrhea_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, it's great.
Will rep and credit.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi :3. Request for transparency!!!



Add some of the smoke in there 2 if you please and just resize a bit :3


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 1, 2009)

Bleach said:


> Hi :3. Request for transparency!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Add some of the smoke in there 2 if you please and just resize a bit :3



Gotchas


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 1, 2009)

Transphere the sheep


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 1, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Transphere the sheep



I got you as well 
However, the iStockphoto watermark has to stay if that is still okay. I'll remove the diagonal lines, but the words gotta stay.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 1, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> I got you as well
> However, the iStockphoto watermark has to stay if that is still okay. I'll remove the diagonal lines, but the words gotta stay.




Ok
I understand why


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 1, 2009)

*Bleach:
*
*^Vegeta^Two^*:


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 2, 2009)

Original: 


Just a note for the artist:


Request:
1.) Can you make three separate transparency for the 3 monsters that are circled in red? The yellow circles represent areas where you have to be extra careful. 

2.) For Godzilla's tail, it is somewhat cutoff by another kaiju. Is it possible for you to outline/fill his tail with a black paintbrush when you cut it off?

Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2009)

^ okay, I'll do  

EDIT: Finished! please let me know if I missed something or did not complete the task at hand, ty~


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome, Starr!

Beyond my expectations! 
Thanks. :]


----------



## Y (Sep 2, 2009)

Could I get just a transparency of this please?

Cred+reps if desired.

Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2009)

sure, did you want that resized too?


----------



## Y (Sep 2, 2009)

Starr said:


> sure, did you want that resized too?



Nah, I'll do that myself later.


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2009)

alright, be finished in a bit.


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2009)

here ya go


----------



## Y (Sep 2, 2009)

Starr said:


> here ya go



Thanks

+reps


----------



## Sunako (Sep 3, 2009)

Trans please


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 3, 2009)

zwinkycandy said:


> Trans please


Gotchas


----------



## valerian (Sep 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Senior size sig_ 














This request seems pretty big, so take as long as you like. 

Ok, could you make it that the 4 dudes are on the right side of the sig, and that they're over lapping each other, and put the logo on the left side. Also make the dude with the tail a bit smaller than the rest. Thanks. Oh yeah, resize the logo so it's a bit smaller.


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 3, 2009)

Transparency request


----------



## Goku• (Sep 3, 2009)

Could I get a transparent 150x150 avatar of the following...


*Spoiler*: __ 








Could I have one pic with a black border and one without, just so I can see what a transparent avy looks like without a border.

Thanks in advance pek


----------



## santanico (Sep 3, 2009)

got your requests guys, I'll see what I can do


----------



## Goku• (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Starr


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 3, 2009)

*Zwinky:


*


----------



## santanico (Sep 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Goku_ 



 was this alright, let me know


----------



## Goku• (Sep 3, 2009)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Goku_
> 
> 
> 
> was this alright, let me know



The hair looks weird, but im guessing its alot harder to transparent actual pictures, so its cool, and the other picture isnt working, but thanks for doing it for me starr!


----------



## santanico (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry, it was a bit difficult, which one wasn't working?


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 4, 2009)

*Cyborg:

*Something like so? :


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 4, 2009)

can I get this transparent? 


eliminate only the beige background.leave the flags, the lady and the wolf
thank you


----------



## Sunako (Sep 4, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Zwinky:
> 
> 
> *



Thank you :3


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks! 
Will rep and credit if used.


----------



## valerian (Sep 4, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Cyborg:
> 
> *Something like so? :



That is just god damn perfect, just exactly what I was talking about. Thank you. pek


----------



## Rika (Sep 4, 2009)

Hai guys. 



*Spoiler*: __ 







Trans pleases, no avy thanks. <333

Just Yoko and her gun. 

I know the hair will be a bitch, don't worry about it. :3

~ Rep and cred.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 4, 2009)

Got ya Rika


----------



## santanico (Sep 4, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> can I get this transparent?
> 
> 
> eliminate only the beige background.leave the flags, the lady and the wolf
> thank you



no problemo :3


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 5, 2009)

*Rika:


*


----------



## Rika (Sep 5, 2009)

^ Oh she is damn perfect. *melts*

Thanks dear - so fast too!


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 5, 2009)

Just transparency all around please.



You can leave the shadows underneath the car alone and leave the size/crop as it is. 

Will rep and cred!


----------



## Sparky Marky (Sep 5, 2009)

transparency of the girl and her shoes in her hand please. I think it might also look cool if the water ripples where she is standing were left in the image in some way ... ... but then i might be wrong as i know nothing about transparencies 

here is the image: Link removed


----------



## Vaz (Sep 5, 2009)

Helloooooo

Senior sig size, just keep the couple ( and their shadow ) plus the "Everything else around me vanished." sentence in it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 5, 2009)

Can I have the picture transparent, with a senior avatar on the person? any border will do, thanks :]


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2009)

I gotch you all, 

@permboyelroy I don't know how to leave the water ripples, but I'll try my best :3

@Yariko, yours is almost done


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 5, 2009)

take your time starr~


----------



## Sparky Marky (Sep 5, 2009)

Starr said:


> I gotch you all,
> 
> @permboyelroy I don't know how to leave the water ripples, but I'll try my best :3




if its going to be a headache dont worry about it buddy.
 i only mentioned it because it might look cool ... although i think there is an equal chance that it would look odd lol


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2009)

^turn off your sig please.


*Spoiler*: _Yariko_ 



is this okay? 










any problems, let me know, I'll be glad to fix


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks, Starr!


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 5, 2009)

*permboyelroy, *I'm taking a crack at yours


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Starr :3 *rep*


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 5, 2009)

My favourite subplot and in particular scene

Can I get that resized and transparent?

Would you kindly?

<3


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 5, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The strongest doujutsu.
> 
> Can I get that resized and transparent?
> 
> ...



Gotchas


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 5, 2009)

Much appreciated. :3


----------



## Sparky Marky (Sep 5, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *permboyelroy, *I'm taking a crack at yours



thanks guy


----------



## Tuan (Sep 6, 2009)

a poem by billy collins

tran only please , keep the same size


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 6, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> tran only please , keep the same size



And got you as well 

I'll have these done before I go to sleep


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 6, 2009)

*permboyelroy:
*
*Dr. Boskov Krevorkian:
*
*Tuanie-sama:*


----------



## Sparky Marky (Sep 6, 2009)

wow! thats amazing and just what i wanted!
thank you so much panda!


----------



## Damaris (Sep 6, 2009)

stock
I'd like the white background beneath the boxes taken out and the picture made transparent. if that isn't possible with the text in the way, just take it out and put it back when you're done?

i hope i'm making sense


----------



## valerian (Sep 6, 2009)

Could you take the dude with the whitish/greish hair and put this person in his place.


If you need the other stocks from before, just tell me and I'll post them again. Thanks.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 6, 2009)

Got you both


----------



## Suspect (Sep 6, 2009)

Just leave Kermit (trans) ^__^!

Thx in advance.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a request. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Transparency and resize to fit signature?s limits and also an avatar with Naruto?s face.

Thanks!


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 6, 2009)

Got you two as well


----------



## Suspect (Sep 6, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Got you two as well



Appreciate it


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 7, 2009)

*Marina:
*
*
Cyborg:
*
*Spoiler*: __ 







*Suspect:
* 

*Sennin:
*


Creds and rep if you use, and if you want anything redone just lets me knows


----------



## Damaris (Sep 7, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Marina:
> *



Beautiful work as always 

I'm repbanned for now, but as soon as I get it back I'll rep you for sure!

Thank you so much


----------



## Bleach (Sep 7, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Bleach:
> *
> *^Vegeta^Two^*:



Sorry Im replying late >____________<! But I got caught in a few things :S. I'm wondering if you still have it =S


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 7, 2009)

Bleach said:


> Sorry Im replying late >____________<! But I got caught in a few things :S. I'm wondering if you still have it =S



Here ya go


----------



## Bleach (Sep 7, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Here ya go



Thank you so much ^__^! And once again I'm sorry


----------



## Charizard (Sep 7, 2009)

make me a set of this pl0x
cable theory 
rep & cred


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 7, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Sennin:
> *
> 
> 
> Creds and rep if you use, and if you want anything redone just lets me knows



Simply amazing. Thanks PandaSage! I?ll make sure to credit you!


----------



## Goku• (Sep 7, 2009)

Request...



Transparency, keeping the table but removing the background, its for a sig, and could I get a 150x150 avy with just Kakashi's head, with a black border.

O and if you could clean up the messy Kakashi mask it looks weird like the colour distorted due to a resize, it would be much appreciated if possible 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## santanico (Sep 7, 2009)

Goku said:


> Request...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gotcha


----------



## Goku• (Sep 7, 2009)

Starr said:


> gotcha



Thanks Starr!


----------



## Goku• (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome Starr, exactly what I wanted!, let me spread the rep, cant rep you again so soon lol.

...

Why you remove it starr?...didnt even get chance to save it lol


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2009)

My bad, I deleted the post because I missed something for the sig, but if you got it already and you think it's fine, then it's cool with me.


----------



## Goku• (Sep 8, 2009)

Starr said:


> My bad, I deleted the post because I missed something for the sig, but if you got it already and you think it's fine, then it's cool with me.



I didnt get chance to save it, I wasnt going to until I could rep you, so i was going on a spreading spree!


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2009)

:sweat I'll post it again a bit.

@Goku



any problems, let me know kay?


----------



## Izumi (Sep 8, 2009)

stock.
I just want the girl on the right panel. Just the girl, nothing else, no background, anything whatsoever. The girl and the knife.
No need any border, just a simple trans of just the girl with the knife.

The rep is waiting.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 8, 2009)

Charizard said:


> make me a set of this pl0x
> Sakura's break down
> rep & cred





Izumi said:


> stock.
> I just want the girl on the right panel. Just the girl, nothing else, no background, anything whatsoever. The girl and the knife.
> No need any border, just a simple trans of just the girl with the knife.
> 
> The rep is waiting.



Got you both


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 8, 2009)

*Charizard:
* 

*
Izumi

*


----------



## Izumi (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Panda. pek


----------



## Kobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi guys~

I have a request.



Height 450.

If you can do extra one with the borders as well, it'll be appreciated.

Thanx.

+ Reps.


----------



## Renxx (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi 

My Request:



Height: Just one that can get in my sig without exceeding the limits. 350 maybe?

Thank you and will rep.


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2009)

got you both,


----------



## FLUFFY G (Sep 8, 2009)

Transparency please. 



Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2009)

^alright, be done in a bit ;3


*Spoiler*: _Janissary_ 










*Spoiler*: _Ren_ 




*this is the sig limit for non-senior members*




plz rep & cred... include shop if taking


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2009)

here ya go...


----------



## Kobe (Sep 8, 2009)

That's awesome, thank you so much


----------



## FLUFFY G (Sep 8, 2009)

Starr said:


> here ya go...



Wow that was quick.

Will rep and cred.


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2009)

That's how we do


----------



## Renxx (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you! +reps & cred


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 8, 2009)

Transparency plz. 

I will rep.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 8, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Transparency plz.
> 
> I will rep.



Gotchas 

Edit:
Done


----------



## Charizard (Sep 8, 2009)

will rep when i can.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 8, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Gotchas
> 
> Edit:
> Done



thx repped.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Sep 8, 2009)

Avatar: 125 x 125. ^.^; Could you have it around there faces?
Sig: Just a transparency of the two.


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2009)

sure 

EDIT: hope this is alright

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nirvash (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a request,



I was wondering if you can get rid of the words "the fox nation", and if you can also fill it in after the words are taken out.  If you could do that can you then transparent just the country.  

I would really appreciate it.  If you can't do it just let me know.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Sep 9, 2009)

lol Grrblt avatar



with and without border please


----------



## Federer (Sep 9, 2009)

*Transparant set request:*




*Spoiler*: __ 



Avatar of Mihawk, please.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Sep 9, 2009)

^_^ Aww! And yes its perfectly fine. >w< Thank you!!~ *reps*


----------



## santanico (Sep 9, 2009)

got your requests guys.... :3


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 9, 2009)

Scratch that, I have you all now


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd like this chick rendered plx


Thnx in advance


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 9, 2009)

Got you as well KLoWn


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 9, 2009)

Just the girl.

Transparency and resize (if necessary) for the sig, avy with her face.


----------



## The Imp (Sep 9, 2009)

Just a simple transparency. Same dimensions.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 9, 2009)

Okays:
*Nirvash
Onizuka
Juracule
KLoWn
Gabzilla
Kuroro*

Almost done with you all


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 9, 2009)

*Nirvash:
*-Still working on, fill-ins take a little longer than straight transes 


*Onizuka:
*
*Spoiler*: __ 









* Juracule, how's this?:
**


KLoWn:
*


*Gabzilla:
*
* 


Kuroro:
*-I'll post your's when yous sig is off 


Cred, and rep if you want, por favor


----------



## santanico (Sep 9, 2009)

panda you are my idol


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 10, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *Gabzilla:
> *


*

Perfect 

Thanks! *


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 10, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *KLoWn:
> *


Awesome, thnx 

*Edit*
I need to spread some rep around before i can rep you again, i'll get it to you later.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks panda


----------



## Damaris (Sep 10, 2009)

request 

I'd like this made transparent and resized for a sig. If you could keep the flower in her hand, that'd be great. 
I'd also like a borderless junior transparent avy of her head. 

Please and thank you. pek


----------



## santanico (Sep 10, 2009)

gotcha 

EDIT:

@Marina

*Spoiler*: _avy_ 










please let me know if there is something you would like me to fix :33


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 12, 2009)

I was just wondering if you guys could make these sprites look like they're standing back to back:
*
Sprite 1:*



*Sprite 2:*



Will give +Rep


----------



## Damaris (Sep 12, 2009)

Starr said:


> gotcha
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...






She looks perfect, thank you. <33333333


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 12, 2009)

Ey yo, could I get a transparency of this (within signature limits, of course)!


----------



## santanico (Sep 12, 2009)

I'll see what I can do guys....

EDIT:


*Spoiler*: _Amuro-ro-ro_ 








@Écureuil fou just wait a li' longer plz


----------



## santanico (Sep 12, 2009)

^

is this okay??


----------



## Goku• (Sep 13, 2009)

Transparency request..



Could i get this within sig limits, leaving only the blue phoenix, thanks!..o and a 150x150 avatar if its not too much trouble.


----------



## Jze0 (Sep 13, 2009)

Transparency request


Sizes: an 80x80 and a 100x100


----------



## santanico (Sep 13, 2009)

got your requests guys.

EDIT:


*Spoiler*: _Goku_


----------



## The Imp (Sep 14, 2009)

Just a transparency.


----------



## Charizard (Sep 14, 2009)

make me a set of this
Here is a video you might like,
rep&cred


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 14, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Just a transparency.





Jim said:


> make me a set of this
> Here is a video you might like,
> rep&cred




I found some internet for a couple days, so I'll take you both


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 14, 2009)

Just a simple set with a border on the senior avatar and with a signature without the background, thank you.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 14, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Just a simple set with a border on the senior avatar and with a signature without the background, thank you.


I got you


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 15, 2009)

*kurono
*

*
Jim
*


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_


----------



## The Imp (Sep 15, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> *kurono
> *
> 
> *
> ...



Thanks                 .


----------



## Charizard (Sep 15, 2009)

i'll rep whenever i can.


----------



## shadow5050 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi I only want the girl in the lower panel without the background.

I want it in sig size and if possible another one in avatar size.

Thanks in advance

And +rep from whoever will make it.


----------



## santanico (Sep 16, 2009)

Alrighty then, but I think half her face is missing.

EDIT: here you go... hope it's to your liking...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shadow5050 (Sep 16, 2009)

Starr said:


> Alrighty then, but I think half her face is missing.
> 
> EDIT: here you go... hope it's to your liking...
> 
> ...



thanks 

liked them a lot


----------



## Matariki (Sep 16, 2009)

Within sig limits please


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 16, 2009)

Seiko said:


> Within sig limits please


You only want a sig I assume


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd like a non-senior sized ava and sig of this:



Will give rep and cred.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## santanico (Sep 16, 2009)

Écureuil fou said:


> I'd like a non-senior sized ava and sig of this:
> 
> 
> 
> Will give rep and cred.



Of alakazam or sabrina for the avy I mean.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 16, 2009)

Sabrina, pl0x


----------



## santanico (Sep 16, 2009)

okies... 
*Spoiler*: __ 







 

let me know if you need something fixed.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2009)

i wanted a set of this.


----------



## Goku• (Sep 17, 2009)

Could I get a trans of this for a avatar and sig set.

Could I have the 150x150 avatar cropped so it shows mainly Goku's face, and the whole body for the sig, thanks.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Sep 17, 2009)

okay guys, I'll get to it asap.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 17, 2009)

Ava Trans please <3

Stock
Thanks


----------



## santanico (Sep 17, 2009)

got you as well ^


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks  .


----------



## ?verity (Sep 17, 2009)

leave the wolf, the girl, the bubbles, and add lines to complete the boxes. trans the white background. 550xwhatever. thnx cred and rep.


----------



## santanico (Sep 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Supreme Alchemist Fan_ 









*Spoiler*: _Goku_ 











rep and cred if use. Let me know of there is anything you would like me to fix


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks, its awesome! reps and credzzzz.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh crap I meant to say Ava & Sig Trans request . Could you make a sig of that Picture aswell please?  Sorry ><


----------



## santanico (Sep 18, 2009)

haha, no prob


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks  .


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 18, 2009)

sig and ava. of this.

Just Sakura and her speech bubble please 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed


----------



## santanico (Sep 18, 2009)

verity and femme, I gots ya both.


----------



## santanico (Sep 18, 2009)

rep and cred if taking


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks Starr pek


----------



## Izumi (Sep 19, 2009)

stocky
make it smooth for a senior sig. ;>


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 19, 2009)

thank you starr <33333


----------



## ?verity (Sep 19, 2009)

Starr said:


> rep and cred if taking




thank you!!!  +rep


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2009)

welcome gaiz 

Izumi, I gotcha.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 19, 2009)

Can u please cut out the cloud symbol from the rest of this pic and make it transparent


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Izumi_ 



is this okay? sorry I don't really know how to smooth


----------



## Creator (Sep 21, 2009)

As per the rules. I can only request 2 pictures at a time. 

So can i have the following Transparented please. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just cut out Tsunade in this one

And the pair in this one. But leave the bed wrinkles in. - I may have requested this before, but my memory has been poor as of late, so i dont know. If i have then ignore this.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 21, 2009)

_I got you Creator  _


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 21, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_



Thanks for the set~ *rep*


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 21, 2009)

Can I get a non-senior sized ava and sig of this:



Will give rep and cred. 

Oh, and make the sig transparent please.

As for the ava, if it's not too much trouble could I get three different ones focusing on each trainer?


----------



## santanico (Sep 22, 2009)

^got ya, your request will be done very soon 

EDIT: all done! let me know if you want anything fixed, I'd be glad to oblige. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunako (Sep 22, 2009)

stock

Trans and resize for the sig , please :3


----------



## santanico (Sep 22, 2009)

^^ gotcha! nice stock.

EDIT: added avy just in case


*Spoiler*: __ 






I resized for a non senior sig, and this is the best size I can come up with. hope it's alright.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 22, 2009)

Starr said:


> ^^ gotcha! nice stock.
> 
> EDIT: added avy just in case
> 
> ...



Yup , it's good & fast.Thanks hun


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 22, 2009)

Is it possible to get this transparent? I want to keep the two guys and the text, but remove the background;



If it's possible, thanks.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Creator_


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 22, 2009)

Starr said:


> ^got ya, your request will be done very soon
> 
> EDIT: all done! let me know if you want anything fixed, I'd be glad to oblige.
> 
> ...



That's amazing


----------



## Damaris (Sep 22, 2009)

Can I get a junior sized sig of this picture? If you could include the ribbons in the transparency as well, that would be awesome.


----------



## Mai (Sep 23, 2009)

Trans please~ 


Signature, senior size.

Thanks~


----------



## santanico (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll take care of your requests as soon as I can guys, I apologize in advance if it takes too long.


----------



## santanico (Sep 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sasuke_ 



I hope this is okay :3 ...






I'm almost done with your Marina


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll be back in here tomorrow


----------



## santanico (Sep 24, 2009)

^Yay


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 24, 2009)

Senior member set request!  <3



(It'll need resized - smaller - senior member size. ) 

Transparency, maybe soften the edges a little bit.  Just make it look good. <3  Avy of the face, no trans needed for that.  

As per is necessary, credit and reputation shall be handed out accordingly.


----------



## Damaris (Sep 24, 2009)

Beautiful 

I'll cred you of course, and rep you as soon as I can.


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi, is it possible to get this picture in transparent? Please.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Same size as this if possible.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2009)

Sexy Sig Trans please 



Thanks <3


----------



## Charizard (Sep 24, 2009)

make me a set of this please
Not The End, Yet.
rep&cred


----------



## santanico (Sep 24, 2009)

gotcha guys....


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 24, 2009)

Could you trans this for me, and resize it to senior sig size?


----------



## santanico (Sep 24, 2009)

gotcha ^^


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 24, 2009)

Lust For Life said:


> Hi, is it possible to get this picture in transparent? Please.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




I got ya's


----------



## santanico (Sep 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Matt Perry_ 












same conditions, also let me know if you needed anything added,changed, what not, I'd be glad to accommodate


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey hey, just a quick request! Transparency for both pics. 

stocks:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Thanks.


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 24, 2009)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Matt Perry_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Starr, there's quite a bit of free space on either side of her and there's a little spec of white above her right hand.  I'm not hating, I'm just speculatin!


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas, Lust


----------



## santanico (Sep 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sengoku_ 



like this?





@Matt... I couldn't find the white speck you mentioned, but let me know if this pleases you... lil' brat


----------



## Creator (Sep 25, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _Creator_



THANK YOU SO MUCH. 

I need to wait 24 hours to rep. I will rep you back in 24 hours.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 25, 2009)

Senior size sig Please!



Thanks in advance


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2009)

Starr said:


>



I love it, thank you pek


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 25, 2009)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Senior size sig Please!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



done!


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 25, 2009)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Senior size sig Please!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



On it 



ghostalexc said:


> done!



Nice, but you erased parts of the watermark.
Typically, unless they have the permission to use it and show you they got the permission, watermarks have to stay.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 25, 2009)

stock:x
only a sig. trans & resize~


----------



## Ayana (Sep 25, 2009)

Avatar and sig for a senior member
Trans and resize
Stock:


----------



## santanico (Sep 25, 2009)

got it gaiz ^^


----------



## santanico (Sep 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_


----------



## Ayana (Sep 26, 2009)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_



Thank you!


----------



## Sunako (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Starr  need to spread first


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 26, 2009)

Just a set with it transparent and a senior avatar on the girl that's Grey, thank you!


----------



## Bleach (Sep 27, 2009)

Transparancy please!


----------



## santanico (Sep 27, 2009)

Got your requests guys, be done soon.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 27, 2009)

Be back for real tomorrow, promise 

Not been feeling well


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 27, 2009)

Junior set request(adding the senior as well for later use would be coo though!).



Sig and ava of the guy of course, everything else can be cut. Black border around the ava if you can.


----------



## santanico (Sep 27, 2009)

gotcha  ^^


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll take the next two that come up


----------



## yukito (Sep 27, 2009)

Two pics:




A border on the sig or something would be nice. Thank you in advance~


----------



## santanico (Sep 28, 2009)

same conditions...
the rest will be up soon, sorry so late =/


----------



## santanico (Sep 28, 2009)

@bleach, I'm guessing you wanted it resized as well?



@Zebrahead..I did my best at erasing the red stuff, since I don't know what the original looked like, I hope it's to your liking. here's both junior and senior sets...


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 28, 2009)

*azn_fan_gurl:

*


Forgot the border, apologies.
I'll add a few in the morning and PM them to you.


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 28, 2009)

Starr said:


> @bleach, I'm guessing you wanted it resized as well?
> 
> 
> 
> @Zebrahead..I did my best at erasing the red stuff, since I don't know what the original looked like, I hope it's to your liking. here's both junior and senior sets...



Looks great, Starr!  I'll rep you tomorrow again for the extra work you had to put in cleaning up the image.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Sep 28, 2009)

Could I have an avi and signature of this?
For the avi, size 125 x 125 and any border is fine

For signature, transparent, any size and no border please ^^;


----------



## santanico (Sep 28, 2009)

^^ oh! chibi usa and Hotaru! nice!

I'll get to your request asap 

EDIT: done missy...


----------



## Ulti (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello, Gig recomendded me. May you be able to do these?



and




Thanks.


----------



## Ayana (Sep 29, 2009)

Avatar and sig for a senior member
I want Tayuya in the avatar
Trans and resize
Stock:


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2009)

Starr said:


> @bleach, I'm guessing you wanted it resized as well?
> 
> 
> 
> @Zebrahead..I did my best at erasing the red stuff, since I don't know what the original looked like, I hope it's to your liking. here's both junior and senior sets...



Thanks alot ^__^! U read my mind! Unfortunately i am repped banned for some reason... No idea why but w/e. opefully I will remember when I get unreppbanned so I can rep u D:


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 29, 2009)

Junior sig please 



Trans and Resize.
Thanks


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 29, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Hello, Gig recomendded me. May you be able to do these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ayana said:


> Avatar and sig for a senior member
> I want Tayuya in the avatar
> Trans and resize
> Stock:



Got you both.

However, Ayana, you might wanna get that ok'd before you use it if it's for here


----------



## Ayana (Sep 29, 2009)

Panda said:


> However, Ayana, you might wanna get that ok'd before you use it if it's for here



I wanted to use it here
If it's too hardcore, just forget about my request
:risu


----------



## santanico (Sep 29, 2009)

gotcha alex.

@Bleach.. rep whenever you can


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 29, 2009)

*Senior Partner:
**
**
*


----------



## santanico (Sep 29, 2009)

rep and cred if using


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 




*Size*: Senior Member size, if possible




*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 





*Size*: the size is fine the way it is...



Thanks.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 29, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got ya's


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 30, 2009)

*Signature: (Please keep it the original size)*

Transparency of the entire girl.


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 30, 2009)

Starr said:


> rep and cred if using



thanks a bunch<3


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 30, 2009)

*Dragonus Nesha*:








R00t_Decision said:


> Transparency of the entire girl.



I'll give it a go


----------



## Raktus (Sep 30, 2009)

here

I was wondering if you might be able to cut out the sign, shrink it to banner size with an appropriate transparent background?


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 30, 2009)

Raktus said:


> Femme fatale
> 
> I was wondering if you might be able to cut out the sign, shrink it to banner size with an appropriate transparent background?


  Can do


----------



## Krix (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi. :3
only sai&sakura, please.


----------



## Rose (Sep 30, 2009)

Katon Rasengan

Sig: Transparency of the whole team and resize it just a bit smaller with a black border around it

Avatar: Focus on Sasuke's face

Please and Thank You.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2009)

Guess who's back? lol.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Oct 1, 2009)

Starr said:


> ^^ oh! chibi usa and Hotaru! nice!
> 
> I'll get to your request asap
> 
> EDIT: done missy...



^^ Ya I figured its time for a set with those two. >w< Cause there so cute together.

^^ Thank you!~ Will rep as soon as I can >w<


----------



## santanico (Oct 1, 2009)

got you guys, might take a bit longer, but I will finish your requests


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 1, 2009)

If you need I can take one of those 

That photo one is holding me up with the hair in it


----------



## santanico (Oct 1, 2009)

I gots it greedy


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 1, 2009)

Just a offerin'


----------



## santanico (Oct 1, 2009)

Actually, panda can you take Alchemist fan's request? plzktnx pek


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 1, 2009)

Gotcha 

I'll have that and the other two up momentarily


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 1, 2009)

*R00t_Decision*:
Hair is never really exact, hope this works though. 


*Raktus*:


*Supreme Alchemist Fan*:


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2009)

awesome thanks a lot.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Oct 1, 2009)

Good stuff, thanks a lot. repped 
*
*


----------



## santanico (Oct 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rose_ 










any problems, don't hesitate to let me know!
same conditions


----------



## Krix (Oct 1, 2009)

Starr bb, thank you very much. 
i need to spread - i'll rep you soon.


----------



## Rose (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you starr <3 rep and credits


----------



## Raktus (Oct 2, 2009)

Muchos Gracias, will rep you next time Im able to


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Oct 2, 2009)

hey 

Can you make the background transparent? Just leave the couch and the girl, please.


*Spoiler*: __ 








will give love and rep


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 2, 2009)

MidnightToker426 said:


> hey
> 
> Can you make the background transparent? Just leave the couch and the girl, please.
> 
> ...



Gotchas


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 3, 2009)

Transparency but no resizing please.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2009)

Trans please pek


----------



## Sunako (Oct 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



STAFF MEMBERS HURRY IT IS AN EMERGENCY




Trans for siggy , please <3 Will give rep & credit.  pek


----------



## santanico (Oct 3, 2009)

okay guys, got it 

@zwinky, that link doesn't work.. keeps saying it's forbidden :S


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 3, 2009)

*Midnight:

*


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Oct 3, 2009)

Non-senior sized avatar and sig of this please:



Will give +Rep and cred.

Sorry for the sig in my last post.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 3, 2009)

Starr said:


> okay guys, got it
> 
> @zwinky, that link doesn't work.. keeps saying it's forbidden :S



Does this work?


----------



## santanico (Oct 3, 2009)

^got it... 

@Écureuil fou. I gotcha


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm not home atm, so i'll take the next 2 or 3, if that be alright.


----------



## santanico (Oct 3, 2009)

okie dokie, my photoshop is acting retarded.


----------



## Goku• (Oct 3, 2009)

Trans request...


*Spoiler*: __ 








Could I get it resized for a sig but not to small, and a 150x150 avy of his head with a black border, thanks.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 3, 2009)

Goku said:


> Trans request...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Gotchas


----------



## santanico (Oct 3, 2009)

@?cureuil.. yours is almost done


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 4, 2009)

Bandwidth Exceeded .


----------



## Skylit (Oct 4, 2009)

Trans of these three guys. thank you


----------



## Sunako (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Starr <3


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2009)

sorry you guys!! stupid photobucket


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Star pek


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Oct 4, 2009)

Could I get a transparency of this:



TY!


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 4, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Trans of these three guys. thank you





Amuro-ro-ro said:


> Could I get a transparency of this:
> 
> 
> 
> TY!



Got ya's


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2009)

I hope this is alright, considering the quality of the pic


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Oct 4, 2009)

Starr said:


> I hope this is alright, considering the quality of the pic



I fucking love it


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 5, 2009)

*Goku:
**
**

*Yours are coming up Skylit and Amuro-ro-ro-rororo.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 5, 2009)

ghostalexc said:


> done!



You again??? What brings you back to the forums????


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry I have been away on Vacation but I am back now


Also can you guys not do the next two request free. Ngure wants to work here and i want to see how he/she does.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry I fixed my last post.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 5, 2009)

Tousen said:


> You again??? What brings you back to the forums????
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Can do 

*I'll get on my last two in a few, unpacking.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 5, 2009)

set for Panda <3

150x150
curved and dotted borders


size: 
border: dotted
text: sasuhina is love

please & thanks <3


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 5, 2009)

Got ya sweets 

Sorry for the waits *

Skylit:
**Amuro:
*


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 6, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please :3


----------



## Kakashi666 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi, Can I get this made transparent please



Thanks in advance!


----------



## santanico (Oct 6, 2009)

^^gotcha, you too gabz... 

I got a hold of a computer 

EDIT: all done, let me know if you want anything fixed :]




*Spoiler*: _Gabz_


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 6, 2009)

*sweets*:

Here ya goes


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 6, 2009)

i didn't want it trans but it's still cute 
thanks <3


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 6, 2009)

Starr said:


> ^^gotcha, you too gabz...
> 
> I got a hold of a computer
> 
> ...



Yay <3

Thank you


----------



## Kakashi666 (Oct 7, 2009)

Starr said:


> ^^gotcha, you too gabz...
> 
> I got a hold of a computer
> 
> EDIT: all done, let me know if you want anything fixed :]



wow awesome pek

Thank you!!!


----------



## ObscureCosmos (Oct 8, 2009)

*Ok. o.o Here I go..*

This is the pic:  

2. I would like all three characters kept as they are.. The background color and those little heart things however, I would like to be transparent. o.o; 

Uh, please and thank you!


----------



## santanico (Oct 8, 2009)

gotchas!!! ^^


----------



## Kiki (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry for not posting yet. ^^ I would love to help out. I'll take whatever requests.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 8, 2009)

Ngure, the next two or three are yours if you want 'em.


----------



## santanico (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## ObscureCosmos (Oct 9, 2009)

Ahh, it's purrfect! 

..Thanks Starr. =D *Reps you up*


----------



## santanico (Oct 9, 2009)

well I feel retarded, I totally did not see Tousen's post

next ones are your Ngure


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 10, 2009)

Set please, just include the two guys 
150x150 Ava Around the Guy with Darker Hair


Thanks


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello once again, I would like a Transparent avatar of just the man and white glow surrounding him as big as an avatar is allowed, please.

*Avatar* 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks in advance!


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Oct 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Set please.
Line borders around it, transparent background, just keep the characters.
Material: 
*Spoiler*: __ 











Thanks in advance (:


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







If you could kindly give me a transparent sig of only muhammad, that would be nice. 

Size and everything else is fine. 

Can I also have a lined border around it?

Thanks alot.


----------



## Kiki (Oct 11, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Set please, just include the two guys
> 150x150 Ava Around the Guy with Darker Hair
> 
> 
> Thanks






Lust For Life said:


> Hello once again, I would like a Transparent avatar of just the man and white glow surrounding him as big as an avatar is allowed, please.
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...




I got you two.
Will be done soon!


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 11, 2009)

_Yo Ngure

YOU DO NOT SKIP REQUESTS 


Your next two should be Kelysey and Lust for Life

_


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 11, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig (both characters) avy with Chrona's face, please.


----------



## Kiki (Oct 11, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Yo Ngure
> 
> YOU DO NOT SKIP REQUESTS
> 
> ...



I'm sorry about that! I wasn't aware. I can do those two then! ^^


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 11, 2009)

^Sig off please 



Seven Deadly Sins said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"Shion" said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got you both


----------



## Kiki (Oct 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_ 












*Spoiler*: _Lust For Life_ 








Tell me if you need anything different.


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Oct 12, 2009)

Ngure said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey thanks for the avatar and all, but I was actually wanting the persons whole body with the white glow effect surrounding him. So there shouldn't be a border or anything, just a transparent image of the guy resized. Similar to my bear avatar.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 12, 2009)

so what have I missed so far?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 12, 2009)

Ngure said:


>



Thank you pek


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 12, 2009)

Tousen said:


> so what have I missed so far?



Not much.

Ngure is awesome and Gabzilla's req is free atm is all really


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't wait to see my sig. 

Um... not to be a drag or anything, but is it ok if i have an avatar for it too? just his face...


----------



## Daedus (Oct 12, 2009)

Could you remove the white so it's transparent as an avatar?



Many thanks.


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2009)

^gotcha.. I'll take gabz request.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 12, 2009)

*SDS*:
If you want someone else for thethethe Ava just let me knows 



*Shion*:


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Oct 12, 2009)

Not sure if avatar is being worked on or not, I wanted his whole body with the white glow surrounding him but I just got the head. So any confirmation would be helpful.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 12, 2009)

Patience for the new worker is a good thing my friend 

If Ngure doesn't have it up by tomorrow night, then I will do it for you.


----------



## Kek (Oct 12, 2009)

Does Bear Walken still work here? He made me a set last Halloween, but I lost it. 

I wasn't sure if I should ask him to make it again for me, or have someone else do it (incase I was insulting him). 

In any case, this is my request. Trans set, and maybe an orange/black border around the words 'Trick or Treat?' and the avy.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 12, 2009)

_Yo I got you Kek  _


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 









Unfortunately I don't make borders around letters 

I can't do it correctly at least


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 13, 2009)

**Lust for Life*, Making your ava.

**Kek*, I'll do your sig


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 13, 2009)

It would be awesome if one of you could trans it so only the three guys are left


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you PandaSage never fail to impress me (:
reps coming.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 13, 2009)

*Lust:
This what you wanted? 


Kek:
*


----------



## santanico (Oct 13, 2009)

gotcha too Ally


----------



## santanico (Oct 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Gabz_ 








Don't hesitate in letting me know if you need anything fixed, I'm here to help :]


----------



## Kek (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks you two!


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 13, 2009)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gabz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's perfect. Thank you


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 14, 2009)

Set request;

Stock: Here

Ava - non transparent of his head. Square.

Sig: Transparent of just his body,

Junior size. Ty!


----------



## Kiki (Oct 14, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Set request;
> 
> Stock: Here
> 
> ...



Got ya.  

Done!

*Spoiler*: _Zebrahead_ 











Tell me if you need anything different.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 14, 2009)

^ Looks great! I appreciate the work. 

I'll have to wait to give rep. Gave you one yesterday, so got cockblocked.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 15, 2009)

Busy day ahead of me and I'm too tired to do it myself, so I just need the two characters rendered out. leave it the same size, no border.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 15, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Busy day ahead of me and I'm too tired to do it myself, so I just need the two characters rendered out. leave it the same size, no border.




Merry Halloween-mas


----------



## santanico (Oct 15, 2009)

damn I'm not going to have time, can you take over Ally's request panda?

sorry...


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 15, 2009)

Tis no problem Starr, can do


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 15, 2009)

Thank you Panda chan


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 15, 2009)

Yous very welcome


----------



## Vaz (Oct 15, 2009)

hai thar


Transparency request for this pic. Please include Maho, the guitar, her shadow, and the black "border" surrounding it ( on the top make the border the same thickness as in the other sides ).

Senior sig size.


----------



## Sheireen (Oct 15, 2009)

Transparency and senior size ava with Hinatas head please


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 15, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig. Avy with his face, please


----------



## santanico (Oct 15, 2009)

Vaz said:


> hai thar
> 
> 
> Transparency request for this pic. Please include Maho, the guitar, her shadow, and the black "border" surrounding it ( on the top make the border the same thickness as in the other sides ).
> ...



I'll take yours. :3 
I'll do the others if I get some extra free time.
EDIT:Is this what you wanted??


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 15, 2009)

*Ally:


*


----------



## Kiki (Oct 15, 2009)

DarkHoney said:


> Transparency and senior size ava with Hinatas head please



Got ya.  Will finish soon, I hope.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 15, 2009)

I would like to welcome Ngure to the team!!!!!


----------



## santanico (Oct 15, 2009)

Okay, gotcha gabz.


*Spoiler*: _Gabzy_


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 15, 2009)

Starr said:


> Okay, gotcha gabz.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Gabzy_



Epic.

I'll rep you as soon as I can <3

Thanks!


----------



## Tousen (Oct 16, 2009)

I.R has a request


*Spoiler*: __ 





If you can make this gif transparent that would be swell


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 16, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Ally:
> 
> 
> *



It looks amazing, thank you so much


----------



## Kiki (Oct 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _DarkHoney_ 













I didn't know if you wanted the hearts still in it or not, so I did both. 
Also: Sorry it took so long. Photoshop was acting up. Tell me if you need anything different.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 16, 2009)

Tousen said:


> I.R has a request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thriller 
Got ya's.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 16, 2009)

zwinkycandy said:


> Ava request , please. Dotted border
> Stock
> Stock 2 (bottom right corner)
> No need trans.


Yo I'm not getting any stock 

I need images not site links


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 17, 2009)

Stock

Trans please


----------



## Kiki (Oct 17, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Stock
> 
> Trans please



Got ya. 

Finished!


----------



## Mikecia (Oct 18, 2009)

I would like a transparent set. Can the icon be of her face and May I have 

my name on the the icon? It would be much appreaciated . I don't know 

much about sizes though.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

Ngure said:


> Got ya.
> 
> Finished!



Thank you pek


----------



## Mio (Oct 18, 2009)

I would like the black background removed if possible.


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay I'll take Mio and Mikecia's requests.. give me a day or so guys, sorry.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 18, 2009)

resize to my sig size; erase the words please 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2009)

got you too sweets

EDIT: ah, I'll take your request as soon as your sig is turned off.


----------



## Mellie (Oct 19, 2009)

Transparent, please


----------



## Mikecia (Oct 19, 2009)

thank you sweets!


----------



## Mish (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi I'd like a transparent of this if possible. 



Thanks <3


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 19, 2009)

KSF said:


> Transparent, please





Mish said:


> Hi I'd like a transparent of this if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks <3



Got ya both


----------



## Tousen (Oct 19, 2009)

I see to many sigs


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 19, 2009)

Tousen said:


> I see to many sigs



I'd turn them off myself but I'm not a Mod here


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2009)

I guess some people forgot that rule.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 19, 2009)

_Hey guys 

Tousen mentioned this a while ago 

I do not believe you guys were here for this buuuuut

He said we skip anyone who has their sig out ... I do that ... 
_


----------



## Mikecia (Oct 19, 2009)

Tousen said:


> I see to many sigs




I'm sorry. I thought I had turned it off but it seems that it was only for my first post.


Starr said:


> I guess some people forgot that rule.



sorry.


----------



## Soldier (Oct 20, 2009)

Work your magic, guys.
Resize to match, please.


----------



## Silent Storm (Oct 21, 2009)

Can someone do these two images for me? :3



*Spoiler*: __ 








Thank you.


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Oct 21, 2009)

I would like a transparency of this pic  (all the characters on a transparent background)

I would also like if you could get rid of any stray lines, colors and marks that come off the characters where they shouldn't. Also please make sure that the gray comes out of everything.

I attempted to do it myself, but the magic wand tool has betrayed me, it constantly selected parts of the characters that had the same color as the one I selected.


----------



## Kiki (Oct 21, 2009)

Soldier said:


> Work your magic, guys.
> Resize to match, please.





Marufuji Ryo said:


> Can someone do these two images for me? :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Some Random Weird Guy said:


> I would like a transparency of this pic  (all the characters on a transparent background)
> 
> I would also like if you could get rid of any stray lines, colors and marks that come off the characters where they shouldn't. Also please make sure that the gray comes out of everything.
> 
> I attempted to do it myself, but the magic wand tool has betrayed me, it constantly selected parts of the characters that had the same color as the one I selected.



Got you three.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 21, 2009)

*Avatar*
Size : 150x150
Style : Could you make two? One with a thin lined border and the other with dotted lines. And could you try to get the whole image inside it with the GQ logo too, I want to see if it'll work.


*Signature*

Size: A bit longer than my current signature but sideways like the image. Same two border styles pleases. Logo in the sig too please.


----------



## Kiki (Oct 22, 2009)

^ Turn your sig off, please!



*Spoiler*: _Marufuji Ryo_ 










*Some Random Weird Guy*: Will be done with yours tomorrow.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 22, 2009)

*Mish*, on hold due to yous Ban


Big Boss said:


> *Avatar*
> Size : 150x150
> Style : Could you make two? One with a thin lined border and the other with dotted lines. And could you try to get the whole image inside it with the GQ logo too, I want to see if it'll work.
> 
> ...



Got yous.




*KSF*:


----------



## Mellie (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks so much Panda


----------



## Mai (Oct 22, 2009)

trans for sig please 


no borders, thanks~


----------



## Kiki (Oct 22, 2009)

Mai said:


> trans for sig please
> 
> 
> no borders, thanks~



^got you!


*Spoiler*: _Some Random Weird Guy_ 









Tell me if that's what you wanted. ^^


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Oct 22, 2009)

That's basically what I wanted, though could I get the full version? (upload it to Imageshack for that). I want to use it for other things than a sig.


----------



## Soldier (Oct 22, 2009)

Ngure said:


> ^ Turn your sig off, please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank yous. (:
Could you make it just a bit smaller though?


----------



## Kiki (Oct 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mai_ 











Some Random Weird Guy said:


> That's basically what I wanted, though could I get the full version? (upload it to Imageshack for that). I want to use it for other things than a sig.



My computer seems to have deleted the original. o_o I will get it re-done real fast. Sorry about that!

Here is the Url:

Biggest I could get it! Hope that is enough!



Soldier said:


> Thank yous. (:
> Could you make it just a bit smaller though?



Sorry, is this better?

*Spoiler*: _Soldier_


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Oct 23, 2009)

Though it's not as big as I'd like, it's still awesome. 

Thanks for the great job!


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 23, 2009)

*Big Boss*:

Ho'kay, I know that yous had said 150x150 for that avatar, but it wouldn't all fit without looking weird, so I made them 150x125. 


*Spoiler*: _Avas_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sigs_


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh man, I can't decide which to go with. They came out great, thanks.


----------



## Mai (Oct 23, 2009)

Ngure said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mai_


Looks nice ~
Thanks


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 23, 2009)

Everything to be transed apart from the writing outside the bubble 

thanks in advance x


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 23, 2009)

*Aig Avy request plz*
Stock: 
Can you please have all three transparent with that color back drop already there with them.  Also if you could add the Text Child Rebel Soldiers.  can you also please make a Avy focused in on Lupe Fiasco's face.  Hes to the far right.


Thanks in advance
Rep and credit on the way

Edit: oops sorrryy


----------



## Soldier (Oct 23, 2009)

Ngure said:


> Sorry, is this better?
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Soldier_


It's perfect, thanks so much.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 23, 2009)

hai gaiz.



May I get this done, with a .3 feather plox. In the top left corner, may I get everything removed except for the 3 which are most prominent (carrying: two cleavers, two knives, serrated sword thingy). Everything else remains. *No resizing*, but crop away the unused bottom part.

thanks <3


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 23, 2009)

Taking a few of these in just a few, need yous sig off Unrequited 



Akainu said:


> Make it a decent size. Thanks.





Alexandritee said:


> Everything to be transed apart from the writing outside the bubble
> 
> thanks in advance x



Got you two.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 24, 2009)

*Akainu:
*
*

Alexandritee*: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2009)

Trans please 



Thanks <3


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 24, 2009)

Dammit Kels 



Panda said:


> *Akainu:
> *
> *
> 
> ...



Thanksss<3


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2009)

What Alex? Its Sexy Prussia .


----------



## Mish (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry about that, I had been banned for a while, feel free to post it anytime you want, I don't mind the wait.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 24, 2009)

_Mish I need you to please turn off your sig_


----------



## Kiki (Oct 24, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> *Aig Avy request plz*
> Stock:
> Can you please have all three transparent with that color back drop already there with them.  Also if you could add the Text Child Rebel Soldiers.  can you also please make a Avy focused in on Lupe Fiasco's face.  Hes to the far right.
> 
> ...



I will try with this, but it may be hard to do. I'll do the best I can!



Nae'blis said:


> hai gaiz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kelsey♥ said:


> Trans please
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks <3



Got you three, give me a day or so.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 25, 2009)

*Mish:*
Hope you like, had to guess with the sketchy-ness


----------



## Mish (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you, it's awesome.


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd like this pic to be transparent.



I'd also like the avatar to be of Ichigo's face, and the sig to be the whole pic (edit as you see fit).


----------



## Sunako (Oct 25, 2009)

Trans please <3


----------



## Krix (Oct 25, 2009)

trans please <3


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 26, 2009)

Some Random Weird Guy said:


> I'd like this pic to be transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like the avatar to be of Ichigo's face, and the sig to be the whole pic (edit as you see fit).





zwinkycandy said:


> Trans please <3





Krix said:


> trans please <3




*yoink


----------



## Kiki (Oct 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Unrequited Silence_ 






I did the best I could!




*Spoiler*: _Nae'blis_ 



I'm sorry, did you mean .3 pixels, or 3 pixel feather? xD I did both, as I was uncertian!
.3 Feather:


3 Feather:





*Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Kiki (Oct 26, 2009)

^ Will do this real fast!


----------



## Rampage (Oct 26, 2009)

yoo could you transparent this for me

thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks its awesome


----------



## Tousen (Oct 26, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> yoo could you transparent this for me
> 
> thanks



Lucky for you I'm on my Lunch Break


*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 26, 2009)

Avy request and Profile Pic



Avy
Top right

Border: Thin black

Size: 150x150

Profile Pic

Top right

Border: thin black

size: 170x170

Thanks. rep as your reward


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2009)

Can I have this as a set?



- Please resize the stock to a junior, with border (any type, just make it cool).

- Avy should be junior as well, close up on face (matching border).

- Please remove the writing at the bottom.

- Add any cool effects, as well as transparency.

Thank you, and I hope it isnt too much work


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 26, 2009)

*Some Random Weird Guy*:



*zwinkycandy:*


*
Krix:
*


----------



## Rampage (Oct 27, 2009)

Tousen said:


> Lucky for you I'm on my Lunch Break
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Pick Up_



 thanks


----------



## Mio (Oct 27, 2009)

I want this to be cleaned a bit, it still has some visible white background parts around. I use Kakashi skin and im a picky person, so they bother me >_>

Also please remove the rendered by part if possible, nevermind if you can't though.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Oct 27, 2009)

Transparency and resizing please.





Thank you.


----------



## Nirvash (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a transparency request,





Can I have just have both of these pics transparent and that's it. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 28, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Avy request and Profile Pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 












Cubey said:


> Can I have this as a set?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have this done on my other computer..I just forgot to upload it. Come back later in the afternoon and it will be done for you.



Mio said:


> I want this to be cleaned a bit, it still has some visible white background parts around. I use Kakashi skin and im a picky person, so they bother me >_>
> 
> Also please remove the rendered by part if possible, nevermind if you can't though.




Do you by any chance have original to this or something?  Or provide us with the character name and maybe we can find it somewhere?


----------



## Mio (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmm, i found it here at imageshack 

Her name is Mio Akiyama from an anime called K-ON!, i have no idea where the original artwork is though.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 28, 2009)

I was hoping someone could help me with this.  When I try to upload this avatar it says this png file has an incorrect file extension.  

*Spoiler*: __ 








any ideas?


----------



## Tousen (Oct 28, 2009)

Mio said:


> Hmm, i found it here at imageshack
> 
> Her name is Mio Akiyama from an anime called K-ON!, i have no idea where the original artwork is though.



Ill see what I can do



Unrequited Silence said:


> I was hoping someone could help me with this.  When I try to upload this avatar it says this png file has an incorrect file extension.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It worked fine for me.

Try saving this picture and uploading it again.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 28, 2009)

sweets said:


> resize to my sig size; erase the words please
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



no one ever did this?


----------



## Kiki (Oct 28, 2009)

^ Sig off, please!


sweets said:


> resize to my sig size; erase the words please
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I noticed that too, sweets. 
This was never done.....
I'll do it right now.

And to make things a little less confusing, I am going to start doing housekeeping.

~Housekeeping~
Cubey / 458 - Tousen
Mio / 458 - Tousen
*FLUFFY G / 458 -*
*Nirvash / 459 -*​

The format is:
Username of person / Page Request is on - Worker doing request
*Bolded*- Request not yet spoken for.


----------



## Kiki (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry for double post!



FLUFFY G said:


> Transparency and resizing please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Nirvash said:


> I have a transparency request,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got you two.


~Housekeeping~
Cubey / 458 - Tousen
Mio / 458 - Tousen
FLUFFY G / 458 - Ngure
Nirvash / 459 - Ngure​


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 28, 2009)

Ngure said:


> ^ Sig off, please!
> 
> 
> I noticed that too, sweets.
> ...



 omg, thank you ! i love it pek


----------



## Yαriko (Oct 29, 2009)

can I get  transparent?

thanks

any of you can do it


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 29, 2009)

Transparency Request Please.



Sig and Avatar Please.
Can you cut out the part where it says By The Artist


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 29, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> can I get  transparent?
> 
> thanks
> 
> any of you can do it





Unrequited Silence said:


> Transparency Request Please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*takes
~Housekeeping~
 Cubey / 458 - Tousen
Mio / 458 - Tousen
FLUFFY G / 458 - Ngure
Nirvash / 459 - Ngure
Yariko / 459 - Panda
Unrequited Silence / 459 - Panda​


----------



## Cloud (Oct 29, 2009)

Trans but don't resize :]


----------



## Kiki (Oct 29, 2009)

~Housekeeping~
Cubey / 458 - Tousen
Mio / 458 - Tousen
Nirvash / 459 - Ngure
Yariko / 459 - Panda
Unrequited Silence / 459 - Panda
*Cloud / 459 -*​

*Spoiler*: _FLUFFY G_ 









*Nirvash*: I will be done with yours tomorrow. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Y (Oct 29, 2009)

Transparncy request: Just remove the white in the backround. Don't resize.

Thanks


----------



## FLUFFY G (Oct 30, 2009)

Ngure said:


> *Spoiler*: _FLUFFY G_



Thank you so much for taking time out of your day to do this. 

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Kiki (Oct 30, 2009)

FLUFFY G said:


> Thank you so much for taking time out of your day to do this.
> 
> Will rep and cred.



No problem. It was funny, because my dad walked in on me working on it, and gave me the strangest expression. (I'm a girl. )

~Housekeeping~
Cubey / 458 - Tousen
Mio / 458 - Tousen
Nirvash / 459 - Ngure
Yariko / 459 - Panda
Unrequited Silence / 459 - Panda
*Cloud / 459 -*
*imperator9319117 / 459 -*​


----------



## nick1689 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey. Would I be able to get a trans of this:



but only with Smoker in it (the guy on the right), you can cut out his shadow as well if possible. Resized to sig size, and a senior's avvy of his face.

Thanks!


----------



## Tousen (Oct 30, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Can I have this as a set?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 





​






Mio said:


> I want this to be cleaned a bit, it still has some visible white background parts around. I use Kakashi skin and im a picky person, so they bother me >_>
> 
> Also please remove the rendered by part if possible, nevermind if you can't though.



Usually I dont remove peoples signatures but since that guy did such a horrible job on his render i couldnt let him have the credit for the clean up i did.

Its not perfect but I do think it looks alot better.

*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_


----------



## Gig (Oct 30, 2009)

Could you make this Transparent please


----------



## Tousen (Oct 30, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Trans but don't resize :]







imperator9319117 said:


> Transparncy request: Just remove the white in the backround. Don't resize.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 30, 2009)

*Yariko
*
*
Unrequited Silence*


I personally will not take off the Artist's signature, as respect for the artist and as one myself. It follows the same rule as watermarks, which have to stay in the image. I apologize if that means you won't use the set.

~Housekeeping~

Nirvash / 459 - Ngure
nick1698 / 459 - Panda
Gig / 459 - Panda​


----------



## Ayana (Oct 30, 2009)

Avatar: 150 x 150 (I want Anko in the avatar)
Sig: resize for a senior member
Stock: 
Forget about those 3 on the right, I want my set with those 4 on the left.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 30, 2009)

Appreciate it mang.


----------



## Yαriko (Oct 31, 2009)

thank you:3


----------



## KBL (Nov 1, 2009)

A set of this pic pls? Resize the pic for a sig and cut the backround, and the same for the ava... 


pek


----------



## yukito (Nov 1, 2009)

Just a trans for later use, please.


----------



## Harley (Nov 1, 2009)

Could I please have this chick made transparent and if possible have her positioned to be sitting on the letter T. Also I'd like the word to be transparent as well.  

I'd like two versions please.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 1, 2009)

A simple trans _[just the person left]_ for this pic.



Will rep upon completion.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry for the wait nick1687 and Gig, work's been kicking me 

I'll have them up soon though, and I'll take one or two of the new ones.


----------



## Kiki (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry for the wait!

*Spoiler*: _Nirvash_ 











Ayana said:


> Avatar: 150 x 150 (I want Anko in the avatar)
> Sig: resize for a senior member
> Stock:
> Forget about those 3 on the right, I want my set with those 4 on the left.





KisameBijuuLevel said:


> A set of this pic pls? Resize the pic for a sig and cut the backround, and the same for the ava...
> 
> 
> pek



Got you two.


~Housekeeping~

nick1698 / 459 - Panda
Gig / 459 - Panda
Ayana / 460 - Ngure
KisameBijuuLevel / 460 - Ngure
*azn_fan_gurl / 460 -*
*Harley / 460 -*
*Host Samurai / 460 -*​


----------



## santanico (Nov 3, 2009)

I apologize to those whose requests I never finished, I'm going to be out of comission for awhile.

Again I apologize for the inconvience.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 4, 2009)

Good *insert deity here*, I'm sorry these took soo long *

nick
*

*
Gig*


----------



## valerian (Nov 4, 2009)

Just remove the background and resize it please, thanks.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 4, 2009)

Ero_Sennin said:


> Can anyone that does GIFs and can add in bouncy, rainbow-colored letters to a GIF do this request for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 you do understand what kind of thread this is correct?


----------



## kyochi (Nov 4, 2009)

1.
[I got it as large as I could] 
This might be a hard one to do, considering how dark and a bit abstract it looks. 
But.. I'm hoping someone can try to do it. Please..please!  

2. What I want, is _everything_ transparent _BUT_ the girl. 
The girl is all I want for a set. 

3. I don't want it re-sized. 

If someone can do this for me..  I'd appreciate it big time.


----------



## Kiki (Nov 5, 2009)

First order of business:

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_ 










*Spoiler*: _KisameBijuuLevel_ 














azn_fan_gurl said:


> Just a trans for later use, please.





Harley said:


> Could I please have this chick made transparent and if possible have her positioned to be sitting on the letter T. Also I'd like the word to be transparent as well.
> 
> I'd like two versions please.





Host Samurai said:


> A simple trans _[just the person left]_ for this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Will rep upon completion.




Second order of business: I got you three!


~Housekeeping~

azn_fan_gurl / 460 - Ngure
Harley / 460 - Ngure
Host Samurai / 460 - Ngure
*Cyborg Franky / 460 -*
*Kyochi / 460 -*​


----------



## Ayana (Nov 5, 2009)

Ngure said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you
^^


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 5, 2009)

~Housekeeping~

azn_fan_gurl / 460 - Ngure
Harley / 460 - Ngure
Host Samurai / 460 - Ngure
Cyborg Franky / 460 - Panda
Kyochi / 460 - Panda​


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 5, 2009)

Request Is there way you can make the border of this avatar a golden color, oh and can you remove the heart somehow?

Thanks


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 6, 2009)

Transparency for the sig (second panel, including the speech bubbles), avy with Hinata's face (again, second panel), please.

Thanks <3


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 6, 2009)

*Cyborg:


Kyochi:*

*crap, ava. Uno momento on that 



gabzilla said:


> Transparency for the sig (second panel, including the speech bubbles), avy with Hinata's face (again, second panel), please.
> 
> Thanks <3



Got you and Plot Hole 

~Housekeeping~​​​

azn_fan_gurl / 460 - Ngure
Harley / 460 - Ngure
Host Samurai / 460 - Ngure
Plot Hole / 461 - Panda
Gabzilla / 461 - Panda​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you panda.  

I probably should have specified that I wanted those flying hers of hers too..  But. I like it this way too. Heh. 

Arigato~ *rapesReps*


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 7, 2009)

Want everything transparent but the chick pl0x 


Thnx in advance.


----------



## valerian (Nov 7, 2009)

Bah, I can't rep you Panda at the moment.  I gotta spread some rep and I can't rep anyone till my 24 hour limit is up.


----------



## Muah (Nov 7, 2009)

transparent avatar plz.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 7, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Want everything transparent but the chick pl0x
> 
> 
> Thnx in advance.


I got his one


----------



## Muah (Nov 7, 2009)

Does anybody have my request?


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 7, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Bah, I can't rep you Panda at the moment.  I gotta spread some rep and I can't rep anyone till my 24 hour limit is up.



Tis Sa'rite 



Muah said:


> Does anybody have my request?



One of us will get it at some point, but you need to turn off yous sig in heres


----------



## Muah (Nov 7, 2009)

Sorry


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 7, 2009)

*Plot Hole:
*
*
Gabzilla*:


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 7, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Plot Hole:
> *
> *
> Gabzilla*:



Thank you


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks so much Panda can you do the same to this avvie also?


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 7, 2009)

Muah said:


> transparent avatar plz.





Plot Hole said:


> Thanks so much Panda can you do the same to this avvie also?


  *yoink


----------



## Rosie (Nov 7, 2009)

Transparent sig and avy request



Please and thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2009)

Could I have this trans'd please? 



Thanks .


----------



## Creator (Nov 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _1_ 










*Spoiler*: _2_ 









Can i get those two done. 

I believe i owe someone some rep for a previous work and havent played back my dues. Who was it again?


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Klown_


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 8, 2009)

i just wanted a sig of this, thanks.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 8, 2009)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Transparent sig and avy request
> 
> 
> 
> Please and thank you





Kelsey♥ said:


> Could I have this trans'd please?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks .





Creator said:


> *Spoiler*: _1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking as well 

And, I've no idea Creator


----------



## Bitch (Nov 8, 2009)

May I have this, please?  

Avvie: Girl's face.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Nov 8, 2009)

Could I have a set of this?

Avi: 125 x 125 of the girls head (or face. xD Whatever)
Sig: Transparency of the girl.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 8, 2009)

Transparency for sig and avy with Naruto?s face please. For the sig just leave Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura and Kakashi in it and erase everyone else.

Thanks!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 9, 2009)

Wondering if i could get the Marine cut out and Sig Sized?


----------



## Kiki (Nov 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _azn_fan_gurl_ 











*@Harley*: I have this saved on my work computer. Will upload it tomorrow, sorry about that!


*Spoiler*: _Host Samurai _ 












Bitch said:


> May I have this, please?
> 
> Avvie: Girl's face.





Tamaki Suoh said:


> Could I have a set of this?
> 
> Avi: 125 x 125 of the girls head (or face. xD Whatever)
> Sig: Transparency of the girl.





Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Transparency for sig and avy with Naruto´s face please. For the sig just leave Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura and Kakashi in it and erase everyone else.
> 
> Thanks!





Jackal said:


> Wondering if i could get the Marine cut out and Sig Sized?



Got you all!


~Housekeeping~​​​

Harley / 460 - Ngure
Muah / 461 - Panda
Plot Hole / 461 - Panda
Rose Red Belle / 461 - Panda
Kelsey♥ / 461 - Panda
Creator / 461 - Panda
Bitch / 462 - Ngure
Tamaki Suoh / 462 - Ngure
Sennin of Hardwork / 462 - Ngure
Jackal / 462 - Ngure​


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 9, 2009)

I was just about to make a list myself


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 9, 2009)

Ngure said:


> *Spoiler*: _Host Samurai _



Thanks a bunch, Ngure. pek


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 9, 2009)

Tricky one this

*Sig:* The bottom middle panel as it is with it's thick black border. No transparency or editing or whatever.

*Avy:* For my avy I want:

Ansom from the bottom left panel (The dude in red and black armour)

Transparent all around him

And the speech bubble saying "Dispel the veil."

Include the other speech bubble saying "Aye Warlord" if it'll fit.

If you need to cut off the long bits on the speech bubbles that go down to the person, that's fine.

plzkthx


----------



## Kiki (Nov 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Harley_ 











*Spoiler*: _Bitch_ 












~Housekeeping~​​​
Muah / 461 - Panda
Plot Hole / 461 - Panda
Rose Red Belle / 461 - Panda
Kelsey♥ / 461 - Panda
Creator / 461 - Panda
Tamaki Suoh / 462 - Ngure
Sennin of Hardwork / 462 - Ngure
Jackal / 462 - Ngure
*The Pink Ninja / 462 -*​


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 10, 2009)

*Muah:
*
*
Plot Hole: 
*
*
Rose Red Belle: 
*

*
Kelsey♥:
*
(Wasn't sure on the ground, if you want it gone tis no problem)
*
Creator:
*
I didn't to the color one, becasue it's already transparent


----------



## Bitch (Nov 10, 2009)

Omigosh I <3 you.


----------



## Rosie (Nov 10, 2009)

Panda said:


> *
> Rose Red Belle:
> *



Thank you very much! pek


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 10, 2009)

Panda said:


> *
> Kelsey♥:
> *
> (Wasn't sure on the ground, if you want it gone tis no problem)


*

Yeah can I have the ground off it please *


----------



## kyochi (Nov 10, 2009)

I was wondering if someone can get the background off. 
All I want is Tsuna and Reborn and their shadows in the back (the faint, black lines on the floor). 


Please and thank you!  


Oh, and I don't want it re-sized, I'll do that myself later.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 10, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Tricky one this
> 
> *Sig:* The bottom middle panel as it is with it's thick black border. No transparency or editing or whatever.
> 
> ...


I got ya dude


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 10, 2009)

_
*Spoiler*: The Pink Ninja 



*

*








_


----------



## Kiki (Nov 10, 2009)

Will have my requests done tomorrow. 

~Housekeeping~​​​
Tamaki Suoh / 462 - Ngure
Sennin of Hardwork / 462 - Ngure
Jackal / 462 - Ngure
*Kyochi / 462 -*​


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 11, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _
> *Spoiler*: The Pink Ninja
> 
> 
> ...



The sig is perfect but the avy doesn't work. The dude and the speech bubble are too small. Remove the long part of the speech bubble and just leave the text please.

Or if you can't do that take the speech bubble out entirely.

An no border on the avy in either case

Thanks


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 11, 2009)

_Okay The Pink Ninja 

I got ya

But I have school to go to right now, so I will have this done sometime in the afternoon 

I hope that isn't a problem
_


----------



## Yαriko (Nov 11, 2009)

hello

I would like a transparency for 

if its too hard to make, I'll rep you twice

I would like Nightmare to do it

thank you


----------



## Femme fatale (Nov 11, 2009)

Could you please trans dis



And could you put "Howard & Vince" on it with nice lettering which is also trans'd? 

Resized too <3 plz
I want it pretty small, but not TOO small.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 11, 2009)

Kyochi said:


> I was wondering if someone can get the background off.
> All I want is Tsuna and Reborn and their shadows in the back (the faint, black lines on the floor).
> 
> 
> ...





Yαriko said:


> hello
> 
> I would like a transparency for
> 
> ...


I got you two 

Ya know I got ya yariko


----------



## Yαriko (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks night


----------



## Muah (Nov 11, 2009)

Set transparent no borders. I dont know of any effects so I cant request any.


----------



## Kiki (Nov 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Tamaki Suoh_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sennin of Hardwork_ 




125 x 125


150 x 150




Made two sigs, Moved Sasuke a bit closer:







~Housekeeping~​​​
Kyochi / 462 - Nightmare
Yαriko / 462 - Nightmare
*Femme fatale / 463 -*
*Muah / 463 -*​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 11, 2009)

Ngure said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin of Hardwork_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its perfect! I?ll take the second sig and the 150 x 150 avy.

Thanks Ngure!


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 12, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sign (just the girls) avy of the girl in the middle.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Nov 12, 2009)

Ngure said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tamaki Suoh_


^w^ Its great!!
Thank you!!~ >w<


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm not too proud of it Yariko 

It is a difficult picture only because of the fire, but this is the best I could do with it and I hope you'll like it


----------



## kyochi (Nov 12, 2009)

@ Nightmare: Thank you! >_<


----------



## Izumi (Nov 13, 2009)

.
get rid of the text at the top left, the background and leave the girl with the barely-seen stars around her, if you can that is.
thank you! ;]

rep and all that shizz are waiting..


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 13, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> Could you please trans dis
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Muah said:


> Set transparent no borders. I dont know of any effects so I cant request any.





gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sign (just the girls) avy of the girl in the middle.





Izumi said:


> .
> get rid of the text at the top left, the background and leave the girl with the barely-seen stars around her, if you can that is.
> thank you! ;]
> 
> rep and all that shizz are waiting..





Quadruple yoink 

(You need to turn off yous sig first though Muah )


----------



## Yαriko (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks night its good<333


----------



## Muah (Nov 13, 2009)

sig turned off.


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 14, 2009)

Transparency of these, please. For the Avatar, just chop off the bottom border and resize it 





Thanks much.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 15, 2009)

*Femme Fatale*

*Muah*


*Gabzilla*



*Izumi*: Got the girl transed, working on the stars.
*Pintsize*: If no one picks yours up by the time I'm done with Izumi's, I'll take yours.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 15, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Gabzilla*



Thank you pek


----------



## Kiki (Nov 15, 2009)

Pintsize said:


> Transparency of these, please. For the Avatar, just chop off the bottom border and resize it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got yous. 


~Housekeeping~​​​
Izumi / 463 - Panda
Pintsize / 463 - Ngure​


----------



## Anarch (Nov 16, 2009)

Transparency Request  ->


This is my current avatar,i want it to be transparent please.

you could reduce it to 125X125 or leave it as it is and i could reduce it myself,as you wish.i don't want a border around it or anything.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 16, 2009)

*I PM'd Izumi's



wolfdude said:


> Transparency Request  ->
> 
> 
> This is my current avatar,i want it to be transparent please.
> ...




Here ya go


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 16, 2009)

Sig trans please. 



Trans'd and resized to junior limitations. Thanks a lot<3


----------



## Anarch (Nov 16, 2009)

Panda said:


> Here ya go



thanks a lot.that was awesome quick!!


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 16, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> Sig trans please.
> 
> 
> 
> Trans'd and resized to junior limitations. Thanks a lot<3



Here ya goes


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you .


----------



## Kiki (Nov 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Pintsize_ 











~Housekeeping~​​​
No one?​


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 16, 2009)

Can I get a non-senior sized ava and sig of this:



If it's not too much trouble could I get three avatars, one of each characters face? Will give Cred and +Rep.


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the effort, Ngure, but I think I'll keep my old set for now. Seems that was a trickier job than I thought it was.


----------



## valerian (Nov 17, 2009)

Dude on the far right, make it about this size.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 17, 2009)

Transparency and esize for sig appropriateness, and senior avatar of the couple in the middle, please. :3


----------



## BVB (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey there. 

I request a sigtrans + senior size avatar. 



credit and reps will be given. 

thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 17, 2009)

Here, I have a request.



If you can trans it and have it fit signature limits that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Matariki (Nov 18, 2009)

Senior size avatar.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Silent Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a request.



I can't use this image for my sig so could some "fix" it, thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 19, 2009)

transparent ava plox,
150 width + thin black border



thanks


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2009)

Ciaossu. 

And well... 

I'd like Haru, Gokudera-kun, and that green Japanese book right where they are (along with that pink outline). 

Everything else can just go ''Ka-boohy''. ....  Or, invisible. 

Or, should say..transparent..? Yes! Ah, no re-sizing though. 


Please and thank you!


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 20, 2009)

FFFF 

Alrighty then, making a list and taking some of these soon 

*~HOUSEKEEPING~ *​
?cureuil fou / Panda - 464
Cyborg Franky / Panda - 462
Cindy / Panda - 464
Karotte / Panda - 464
ZigZag / Panda - 464
*Bannai / 464
Marufuji Ryo / 464
Onizuka / 464
Kyochi / 464*


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 20, 2009)

Transparency for the sig, avy with her face, please. :3


----------



## Laex (Nov 21, 2009)

A quick, clean trans if you please  




Keep the black border, everything in them as well as the speech bubbles please  The same for all 5 frames. you dont need the cut out the white inside the borders


----------



## Cloud (Nov 21, 2009)

Remove background only. Don't resize. :]


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 21, 2009)

Transparency of the pink cat for sig and avy.

Keep the border and everything within it, please.  

Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 21, 2009)

so many requests


----------



## Tousen (Nov 21, 2009)

Bannai said:


> Senior size avatar.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 





1. 

2.






Marufuji Ryo said:


> I have a request.
> 
> I can't use this image for my sig so could some "fix" it, thanks.




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 






*it was way over the limit..let me know if it still doesnt work*






Onizuka said:


> transparent ava plox,
> 150 width + thin black border
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 





*The Best I can Do with A Rectangle*






Kyochi said:


> Ciaossu.
> 
> And well...
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 





1. 

2.

*Ka-boohy works for me *


----------



## Tousen (Nov 21, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency for the sig, avy with her face, please




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 




1.
2.
3.






Laex said:


> A quick, clean trans if you please
> 
> Keep the black border, everything in them as well as the speech bubbles please.The same for all 5 frames. you dont need the cut out the white inside the borders





*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 




1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Spoiler*: _lol i tried_ 





*Let me know if you would like me to slow it down*







im off to cook dinner now


----------



## kyochi (Nov 21, 2009)

Holy shi- Thank you Tousen.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 21, 2009)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pick Up_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, baby pek


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 22, 2009)

I will like to make a request. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Just an avy with Naruto´s face if it wasn´t so much trouble. ^_^


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 22, 2009)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pick Up_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's perfect! thanks a lot


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 22, 2009)

Could you please make a transparent image of the image in my avatar, this one here?

I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Rosie (Nov 22, 2009)

Requesting a transperant set from this stock



If the avvie could be Ino please?
Thank you


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 22, 2009)

Ho-kay, Photoshop likes me again. 

I will hopefully get all I have done when I get back from work later


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 22, 2009)

*Sig:* Hard to explain, trying to be as clear as possible:

- Use the top left panel and the bottom right one. Everything else can go
- Keep them with the borders they have naturally, no need to add one
- Don't transparent anything inside the panels
- Keep them in the relative positions, the top left one in the top left of the sig, the bottom right one in the bottom right, with them moved closer together only if they're too wide for sig limits.

Basically delete everything outside of those two panels and move them closer together so the sig is of legal size.

*Avy:* As much of the middle bottom "panel" you can get into a 150x150 avy without shrinking it and making it look crappy. No border.

Thanks


----------



## yukito (Nov 22, 2009)

Trans please?



I'd like to keep the bunny, his two forest friends & his speech bubble.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 23, 2009)

Whoops, forgot to turn my sig off, sorry about that.


----------



## Atsuro (Nov 23, 2009)

1) Leave the images size intact. 
2) Only keep the dude with the sleeves, sword, and, the white shirt. He is positioned at the forefront of both images. I only want transparent images of him and I want those other fuckers gone. Get rid of the shadow in image 1 too. 

3) 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi there 

*Écureuil fou*:





*Jotaro Kujo*:


*Cindy*:



*Karotte*:


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 23, 2009)

Image limits 

*ZigZag*:


And thankee Tousen 

*Sennin of Hardwork
DemonDragonJ
Rose Red Belle
Stock
The Pink Ninja
azn_fan_gurl
Atsuro*

^ Taking you all, I'll try to be quicker this time around


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 23, 2009)

Panda said:


> Image limits
> 
> *ZigZag*:



Thank            you.


----------



## Jude (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey guys 

I was wondering if you could make a signature (regular size) and a Avatar (again regular size) out of this

and of course transparent
and if you think a boarder looks good can you do it on the avi? 
Thanks so much 
double rep


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 23, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Remove background only. Don't resize. :]





ghstwrld said:


> Transparency of the pink cat for sig and avy.
> 
> Keep the border and everything within it, please.
> 
> Thank you.



You two got skipped 

But I got ya


----------



## Kiki (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry for being absent the last few days. I didn't have internet due to a storm. But I'm back now. 



Tsubasa said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I was wondering if you could make a signature (regular size) and a Avatar (again regular size) out of this
> 
> ...



Got you~


~Housekeeping~​​​
Cloud / 464 - Nightmare
ghstwrld / 464 - Nightmare
Sennin of Hardwork / 465 - Panda
DemonDragonJ / 465 - Panda
Rose Red Belle / 465 - Panda
Stock / 465 - Panda
The Pink Ninja / 465 - Panda
azn_fan_gurl / 465 - Panda
Atsuro / 465 - Panda
Tsubasa / 465 - Ngure​


----------



## Jude (Nov 23, 2009)

Ngure said:


> Sorry for being absent the last few days. I didn't have internet due to a storm. But I'm back now.
> 
> 
> 
> Got you~




Thank you so much ))


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 24, 2009)

On the last one 

Finishing in the morning, I's a tired Panda 

And welcome back Ngure


----------



## Federer (Nov 24, 2009)

*Transparant set request:*



I want an avatar of Federer (his upperbody/face) and a transparant sig from all four of them, any possible size is ok with me.


----------



## Laex (Nov 24, 2009)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pick Up_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks  


but you didnt need to make the gif, thats what i was gonna do  


*Spoiler*: __ 



here it is, just to show yo :3


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 25, 2009)

*Sennin of Hardwork*:



*DemonDragonJ*:


*Rose Red Belle*:



*The Pink Ninja*:



*azn_fan_gurl*:


*Atsuro*:


----------



## Sunako (Nov 25, 2009)

Trans. & resize for the sig , please.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 25, 2009)

Panda said:


> *DemonDragonJ*:



Excellent: Thank you very much!


----------



## Rosie (Nov 25, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Rose Red Belle*:



Thank you!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 25, 2009)

Panda said:


> *Sennin of Hardwork*:



Those look amazing! I?ll take the one with border.

Thanks Panda.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 25, 2009)

Can I have this trans'd please?



Thanks <3


----------



## Metaphor (Nov 25, 2009)

A trans for sig plz.


----------



## shadow5050 (Nov 26, 2009)

I want it in sig. size

and if possible an avatar of kojiro's face ( the guy with the long hair)

thanks in advance and i will rep the person who will make it.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 27, 2009)

I apologize for taking so long

I just had too much shit to deal with this week 


*Spoiler*: _Cloud_ 





Why is it that you always find the most difficult pictures for me  haha





*Spoiler*: _ghstwrld_ 







You weren't too specific in what you wanted ya know


----------



## Cloud (Nov 27, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> I apologize for taking so long
> 
> I just had too much shit to deal with this week
> 
> ...



Thanks bruh.


----------



## Louchan (Nov 27, 2009)

This place sure is busy. 

Anyway, here I am with another request. Because it's been way too long since my last one.



I want everything in the background removed. Grass, bushes, sky, everything. And I also want the speech bubbles and the text boxes on the sides removed, *but* I don't want the sound effects _(the colored text around her body)_ removed. And I also *don't* want the arrows and text next to them removed. Keep them. Also, keep the sweat drops around her head, the puffs of air in front of her face, and the shaky lines around her body.

... Wow, I sure am sounding demanding but I'm merely trying to be specific.  Honestly.

Other than that, no further editing is necessary. So no resizing, avatar making or anything, please.
And thank you.


----------



## yukito (Nov 27, 2009)

Back already. 

Can you make an avatar out of the butterfly, please?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 28, 2009)

Request: Turn transparent.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ito (Nov 28, 2009)

Transparency please. Don't re-size.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 30, 2009)

Transparency for the sig, avy with Aerith's face, please :3


----------



## Kiki (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry this took awhile!

*Spoiler*: _Tsubasa_ 












Juracule Mihawk said:


> *Transparant set request:*
> 
> 
> 
> I want an avatar of Federer (his upperbody/face) and a transparant sig from all four of them, any possible size is ok with me.





Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have this trans'd please?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks <3





XxGandhixX said:


> A trans for sig plz.



Got you all~!



December said:


> Trans. & resize for the sig , please.



Not getting an image. :/ Once I get one, I'll do it.

~Housekeeping~​​​
Juracule Mihawk / 466 - Ngure
December / 466 - Ngure
Kelsey♥ / 466 - Ngure
XxGandhixX / 466 - Ngure
*shadow5050 / 466 -*
*Louchan / 466 -*
*azn_fan_gurl / 466 -*
*Atlantic Storm / 466 -*
*Zulu / 466 -*
*gabzilla / 466 -*​


----------



## Jude (Dec 2, 2009)

THANKS!


----------



## Yosha (Dec 2, 2009)

Can I get a trans on this little logo? if its possible then thank you.
*Pic:*


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll take some of these tomorrows


----------



## Sunako (Dec 3, 2009)

Ngure said:


> Not getting an image. :/ Once I get one, I'll do it.
> 
> ~Housekeeping~​​​
> Juracule Mihawk / 466 - Ngure
> ...



It works for me.


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 3, 2009)

Me again, similar request as before. 

1) Leave the images size intact. 
2) Only keep the dude with the sleeves, sword, and, the white shirt. He is positioned at the forefront of both images. I only want transparent images of him and I want those other fuckers gone. Get rid of the shadow in image 1 too. 

3)


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a request. ^_^


*Spoiler*: __ 





Yeah this is from the latest fanbook, the temptation was too much for me to handle. 

Just an avy with Naruto?s face, senior size if it wasn?t so much trouble. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi. 

I have a transparency request. Please make the edges and outline smooth. Also please take care of "the holes" in the letter. Please do not add a border or resize. 



Can you please also add black within the letter's outline...so it looks something like this...



Adding the black isn't a necessity but would be greatly appreciated. I'll give more reps.


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry about that folks, Had a random fever that went from 101 to 105 in a very short amount of time...it was not very fun 

*shadow5050 
Louchan 
azn_fan_gurl 
Atlantic Storm 
Zulu 
gabzilla *

I have all of you


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Dec 6, 2009)

Can I get a non-senior sized Ava and sig of this:



Remove the border for both, but only remove the background for the sig. Thanks. Will Rep and Give cred.


----------



## Creator (Dec 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Can i get all the black background rid off with all the sparkles, but the blue borders should stay. So i just want Tsunade inside the borders_ 









Thank you.  I kinda want this by Christmas, if possible. 

On a side note. If any of the artists has a Tsunade stock, could you maybe send it to me, please.


----------



## Silent Storm (Dec 8, 2009)

I love this place. 



Will +rep.


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 8, 2009)

Herro you all.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 9, 2009)

May I have a transparent version of the image in my avatar?I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Kiki (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry for the wait, here they are!

*Spoiler*: _Juracule Mihawk_ 




It didn't turn out so hot, because of the tennis rackets. I'm sorry!









*Spoiler*: _December_ 




I tried a few different ones, for fun. 










*Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_ 










(Continued in next post; pic limit)


----------



## Kiki (Dec 10, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> Can I get a trans on this little logo? if its possible then thank you.
> *Pic:*





Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I have a request. ^_^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Mr. Stud Muffin said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have a transparency request. Please make the edges and outline smooth. Also please take care of "the holes" in the letter. Please do not add a border or resize.
> 
> ...





Écureuil fou said:


> Can I get a non-senior sized Ava and sig of this:
> 
> 
> 
> Remove the border for both, but only remove the background for the sig. Thanks. Will Rep and Give cred.


Got you all.



Atsuro said:


> Me again, similar request as before.
> 
> 1) Leave the images size intact.
> 2) Only keep the dude with the sleeves, sword, and, the white shirt. He is positioned at the forefront of both images. I only want transparent images of him and I want those other fuckers gone. Get rid of the shadow in image 1 too.
> ...


I am a bit confused about the images, and what you want, but I'll give it a shot.



~Housekeeping~​​​
shadow5050 / 466 - Panda
Louchan / 466 - Panda
azn_fan_gurl / 466 - Panda
Atlantic Storm / 466 -Panda
Zulu / 466 - Panda
gabzilla / 466 - Panda
Masa Def / 467 - Ngure
Asturo / 467 - Ngure
Sennin of Hardwork / 467 - Ngure
Mr. Stud Muffin / 467 - Ngure
Écureuil fou / 467 - Ngure
*Creator / 467 -
Marufuji Ryo / 467 -
Quincy James / 467 -
DemonDragonJ / 467 -*

Will take more when I get the others done. ​


----------



## Soldier (Dec 10, 2009)

Supa trans, plox.

Ouch. You guys are busy.


I want the text/white/stars gone, plox. No resize, no avatar.


----------



## yukito (Dec 11, 2009)

Panda said:


> Sorry about that folks, Had a random fever that went from 101 to 105 in a very short amount of time...it was not very fun
> 
> *shadow5050
> Louchan
> ...



Ouch. 

If you haven't done it yet, you can go ahead and skip mine. I don't need it that badly. (:


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 11, 2009)

Creator said:


> *Spoiler*: _Can i get all the black background rid off with all the sparkles, but the blue borders should stay. So i just want Tsunade inside the borders_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marufuji Ryo said:


> I love this place.
> 
> 
> 
> Will +rep.





Quincy James said:


> Herro you all.





Soldier said:


> Supa trans, plox.
> 
> Ouch. You guys are busy.
> 
> ...


I got you guys

I will most likely have everyone done very soon 

But Creator you will be the exception ... your picture will require a great amount of care and consideration 

Basically it will take a bit longer


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Soldier_


----------



## Creator (Dec 11, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> But Creator you will be the exception ... your picture will require a great amount of care and consideration
> 
> Basically it will take a bit longer



Sorry for the hard work. 

I wish i could repay you. How about i rep you twice for the effort?


----------



## Bleach (Dec 11, 2009)

Requesting a transparency of course :3

*Stock:* 

Just the two figures of course ^^! Thank you!


----------



## grassman131 (Dec 12, 2009)

Umm...
I would like a Naruto picture in general (with Sasuke prefferably) just with a transperant background.


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 12, 2009)

grassman131 said:


> Umm...
> I would like a Naruto picture in general (with Sasuke prefferably) just with a transperant background.



You need more posts and to give us am image to work with 

AND, 

I will do the requests I have taken, but after those I won't be around this shop quite as much.


----------



## ForteAnly (Dec 12, 2009)

Requesting transparency. Can you render the entire center image along with the wooden mast he's standing on. No re size or ava needed. Thanks

Stock:


----------



## Bakapanda (Dec 12, 2009)

*shadow5050*:



*Louchan*:


*azn_fan_gurl*:


*Atlantic Storm*:



*Zulu*:



*gabzilla*:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## yukito (Dec 12, 2009)

Panda said:


> *azn_fan_gurl*:



Thank you. 
And hope to see you around, then. ;D


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 12, 2009)

Panda said:


> *gabzilla*:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks!


----------



## Rosie (Dec 13, 2009)

A transparency set request for this stock:



Extras: If the speech bubbles could be omitted as well, that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Eternity (Dec 13, 2009)

Trans of the text and kitten, so remove the background


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 13, 2009)

Ngure said:


> Sorry for the wait, here they are!
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Juracule Mihawk_
> 
> ...



thnx homie I'll rep you when I can


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Dec 14, 2009)

Could I have a set?

Signature: Transparency of the girl please, any size is fine
Avi: 125 x 125 of the girls face, any borders fine
Extra: If you could, could you have it say 'happy holidays' on both the sig and avi


THAANKK YOOU IN ADVANCED!!!!!


----------



## Kiki (Dec 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Masa Def_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sennin of Hardwork_ 



Made two!






*Spoiler*: _Mr. Stud Muffin_ 










*Spoiler*: _?cureuil fou_ 












*Spoiler*: _Atsuro_ 



Hope this is what you wanted!







(Continued next post)


----------



## Kiki (Dec 14, 2009)

DemonDragonJ said:


> May I have a transparent version of the image in my avatar?I would greatly appreciate it.



This will be HARD but I will try. <3



Bleach said:


> Requesting a transparency of course :3
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> Just the two figures of course ^^! Thank you!





ForteAnly said:


> Requesting transparency. Can you render the entire center image along with the wooden mast he's standing on. No re size or ava needed. Thanks
> 
> Stock:





Rose Red Belle said:


> A transparency set request for this stock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tengoku said:


> Trans of the text and kitten, so remove the background





Tamaki Suoh said:


> Could I have a set?
> 
> Signature: Transparency of the girl please, any size is fine
> Avi: 125 x 125 of the girls face, any borders fine
> ...



Got you all!


~Housekeeping~​​​

Creator / 467 - Nightmare
Marufuji Ryo / 467 - Nightmare
DemonDragonJ / 467 - Ngure
Bleach / 468 - Ngure
ForteAnly / 468 - Ngure
Rose Red Belle / 468 - Ngure
Tengoku / 468 - Ngure
Tamaki Suoh / 468 - Ngure​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 14, 2009)

A sig set with this pic:



Text: My Slave, Sasuke x Sakura

Effects: Bordered and with whatever effects you think look best.

Size: Junior?


----------



## Kiki (Dec 14, 2009)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> A sig set with this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FFFFFF got you too! sasusaku!!!<3


~Housekeeping~​​​

Creator / 467 - Nightmare
Marufuji Ryo / 467 - Nightmare
DemonDragonJ / 467 - Ngure
Bleach / 468 - Ngure
ForteAnly / 468 - Ngure
Rose Red Belle / 468 - Ngure
Tengoku / 468 - Ngure
Tamaki Suoh / 468 - Ngure
DarkAngelSakura / 468 - Ngure​


----------



## Creator (Dec 15, 2009)

Ngure said:


> Creator / 467 - Nightmare



Seems i have given Nightmare one hell of a task.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 15, 2009)

Ngure said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin of Hardwork_
> 
> 
> 
> Made two!



They?re awesome! Thank you very much!


----------



## Stringer (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi, I'd like to have a Transparent for the following image*.:* 

*Important notice**:* Please, remove all _but_ his rippling Shadow on the roof and some of the dark Ink splatter spots on his left, up to his head.

Sig's Overall heigh *from Head to his shadow's Bottom*: 
Version 1's heigh: ? 200 pixels

Version 2's heigh: ? 400 pixels


That's all. Thanks.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 16, 2009)

Can you make the water transparent for me please? I tried but there is a problem with colour channels.


----------



## Kiki (Dec 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _DemonDragonJ_ 



I did the best I could




*Spoiler*: _Bleach_ 



Not sure if you wanted just a trans, or resized for sig, so here are both:







*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 









Will finish Tengoku, Tamaki Suoh, and DarkAngelSakura tomorrow. 

~Housekeeping~​​​

Creator / 467 - Nightmare
Marufuji Ryo / 467 - Nightmare
Tengoku / 468 - Ngure
Tamaki Suoh / 468 - Ngure
DarkAngelSakura / 468 - Ngure
*Unshaken Faith / 468 -
Musashi / 468 -*​


----------



## ForteAnly (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks the render came out awesome.


----------



## Flyingkunai (Dec 20, 2009)

Request for these two pic n.n 
Can you take out the hearts for the first one please?


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 24, 2009)

just a sig please


----------



## Jze0 (Dec 24, 2009)

Transparencies of the 4 logos in the images.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KBL (Dec 25, 2009)

Transparency and resize for a sig(Leave the smoke), and an avy of Many's face as well pls.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2009)

asking for a senior member sized sig of this, thanks.


----------



## santanico (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll take yours.. ^^

EDIT:Hope this is okay, experimenting with GIMP, so I don't have photoshop right now.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 26, 2009)

*@Ngure:* Just wanted to see how things were going...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 26, 2009)

Transparency and resize, only if it is necessary for a sig and avy with Naruto?s face please.


----------



## santanico (Dec 26, 2009)

@Flyingkunai

all done, is this okay?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Dec 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Jze0_ 












rep if taking.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 27, 2009)

Ngure said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bleach_
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you wanted just a trans, or resized for sig, so here are both:



Sorry about the late reply but thanks so much ^^! Wish I could rep but I'm rep banned anyway XD

Sorry


----------



## Jze0 (Dec 27, 2009)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jze0_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sorry for late replay.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 29, 2009)

Take the logos and words away is that possible? If that's too big here's another link: I want it big enough to fit in a wallpaper please. Do you know where someone can make one? Since you only do transparencies.


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 29, 2009)

can anyone do our requests?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 2, 2010)

Just wanted to check and see what's up. Is anyone doing the requests? I don't mind waiting if they're working on it but otherwise... If you can't do it, please tell me so I can request elsewhere. I don't mean to be rude but I was just wondering.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 2, 2010)

Can I get this into a transparent avatar?  Doesn't work when I try to do it. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry, guys.. I'll try and get your requests done, but since I don't have photoshop, I'm going to be using a program I'm not use to, if you want, you are more than welcome to request else where.
I apologize for the inconvenience.

@Metaphor, it probably won't because that is a senior sized avatar. You need it resized for a junior.


----------



## santanico (Jan 2, 2010)

Is this okay? not sure if you wanted it resized too so...


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 2, 2010)

Starr said:


> Is this okay? not sure if you wanted it resized too so...



thanks brosk!


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 2, 2010)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> I love this place.
> 
> 
> 
> Will +rep.



Nobody ever got around to doing this ;-;.


----------



## santanico (Jan 2, 2010)

^You only wanted it trans'd??? can do.

edit:


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 4, 2010)

Yαriko said:


> just a sig please





KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Transparency and resize for a sig(Leave the smoke), and an avy of Many's face as well pls.





Dbgohan08 said:


> Take the logos and words away is that possible? If that's too big here's another link: I want it big enough to fit in a wallpaper please. Do you know where someone can make one? Since you only do transparencies.


I'll do these ... Umm ...

But I have no idea what Yariko wants exactly as a sig

And Dbgohan I can't remove the words or any logo in front or naruto


----------



## santanico (Jan 5, 2010)

thanx for taking some of the requests Nightmare :sweat


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _KisameBijuuLevel_ 















In case you are wondering Yariko

No I did not ignore you

Please check your pm, for I have passed your request to Panda who is very much capable of doing it for you :33


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 5, 2010)

*Yariko:
*Hope ya like :33


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 5, 2010)

You are back in business? 



Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with his face, please :3


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 5, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> You are back in business?
> 
> 
> 
> Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with his face, please :3






I gots ya Gabz :33


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 6, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Transparency and resize, only if it is necessary for a sig and avy with Naruto´s face please.




Hiya Sennin 




*Gabzilla:*


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 6, 2010)

just this for a sig:



transparent and no effects please. :3


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 6, 2010)

Confetti said:


> just this for a sig:
> 
> 
> 
> transparent and no effects please. :3



*Poof*

One transed Rosie the Riveter


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 6, 2010)

Panda said:


> *Poof*
> 
> One transed Rosie the Riveter



wow lol I wasn't expecting it to be finished so fast @____@. LOL.

I love it  *reps* Thank you~


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 6, 2010)

Panda said:


> *Yariko:
> *Hope ya like :33



thank you, will wear soon:33


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 6, 2010)

Panda said:


> *Gabzilla:*



Thank you, bb pek


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 6, 2010)

Panda said:


> Hiya Sennin



It?s perfect. Thanks a bunch Panda.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 6, 2010)

Why are some requests being done before mine???


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2010)

sorry but, complaining like that isn't going to get it done sooner.

Did you want it trans'd or what?


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 6, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> Why are some requests being done before mine???



Because your request is claimed by Ngure already, and I don't steal requests unless asked to, as I was with Sennin's request.


----------



## Rosie (Jan 7, 2010)

Request 
Can I have a transperancy set from this stock?

If the avie could have rounded borders and be Ino.
Please and thank you!


----------



## santanico (Jan 7, 2010)

I Gotcha^^^

edit:
is this okay?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosie (Jan 7, 2010)

Starr said:


> I Gotcha^^^
> 
> edit:
> is this okay?
> ...



Yes, it's perfect! Thank you! pek


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 8, 2010)

Hai gaiz! 
Transparent for signature pweeasee? 



Thanks from now! :33


----------



## santanico (Jan 8, 2010)

^ok, I take yours.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a question. 

Can you fix this for me? If not, it's okay... ( For Starr only. C)


*Spoiler*: _Pic_ 








Can you resize it and get rid of the time in the left corner. (The time that's moving )

To tell you the truth I dun know much about transing things... hehe :sweat

So if you can't do it, it's okay.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 8, 2010)

I wasn't meaning to complain. It's just I requested a while ago. I just wanted to be aware of what was up. I know Ngure was doing my request but I haven't heard anything... Is she still working here? If no one is able to do my request, it's alright. I just need to know so I'm not waiting on something that's not going to be done. Sorry to be a bother and thanks for your time anyways...


----------



## santanico (Jan 8, 2010)

@Firstmoon


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh my,Starr you're amazing 

But where's her tails? 

Anyways I love you thanks again again :33


----------



## santanico (Jan 9, 2010)

oh! sorry didn't know you wanted them, hehe I'll fix that.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 9, 2010)

Really? Thanks,thanks,thanks,thanks....


----------



## KBL (Jan 9, 2010)

Nightmare said:


> *Spoiler*: _KisameBijuuLevel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks *Nightmare*

Reps+ and credit for your fantastic job! pek


----------



## santanico (Jan 9, 2010)

@firstmoon

fixed!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 10, 2010)

OH-MY-GOD
YOU ARE GODDESS OF THE AWESOMENESS!!

Thank you sooooo much pek

But I can't rep to you


----------



## Vaz (Jan 10, 2010)

Transparency request for the guy covering his right eye in the , please.

Don't need resize if it's already smaller than the senior sig size, so keep it like it is


----------



## Anjo (Jan 10, 2010)

Trans plzzz <333


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Transparency request for the guy covering his right eye in the , please.
> 
> Don't need resize if it's already smaller than the senior sig size, so keep it like it is





Amber said:


> Trans plzzz <333


_I'll do em both 

They should be up in an hour or two 
_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello again. ^^



Transparency and resize for the sig to fit signature?s limit and a avy with Naruto?s face, senior size please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Tomasso (Jan 10, 2010)

Could I have this trans and resized to senior size? Thanks in advanced 



Will rep and cred.


----------



## santanico (Jan 10, 2010)

gotcha ^^^^


----------



## valerian (Jan 10, 2010)

Just Orochimaru's eyes please.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 10, 2010)

Transparency for the sig, avy with her face, please :3


----------



## santanico (Jan 10, 2010)

Jotaro and Gabz, I think I can handle yours 

EDIT:


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 10, 2010)

Starr said:


> Jotaro and Gabz, I think I can handle yours
> 
> EDIT:



Thank you!:33


----------



## Mai (Jan 11, 2010)

Trans for avatars please 


150x150 for each pedobear and no borders :33
thanks


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks!

Could you save them as png please?


----------



## valerian (Jan 11, 2010)

Starr said:


> Jotaro and Gabz, I think I can handle yours
> 
> EDIT:



Could you resize it please?


----------



## Tousen (Jan 11, 2010)

Mai said:


> Trans for avatars please
> 
> 
> 150x150 for each pedobear and no borders :33
> thanks




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 














gabzilla said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Could you save them as png please?





*Spoiler*: _ My Love_ 











Jotaro Kujo said:


> Could you resize it please?



What size are you looking for exactly?


----------



## valerian (Jan 11, 2010)

Just senior size please.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 11, 2010)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _ My Love_



Stupid NF is not letting me load it


----------



## Tousen (Jan 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just senior size please.







gabzilla said:


> Stupid NF is not letting me load it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 11, 2010)

Render/Transparent request


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you, baby. pek


----------



## Mai (Jan 12, 2010)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pick Up_



thanks


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 14, 2010)

Could you please remove all the light red in the bg for me please.


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2010)

okies, I'll give it a shot. :33

edit: was kinda hard since the guy's cape is practically red too =/


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 15, 2010)

Transparent request {Right/2nd Panel}


----------



## Kek (Jan 15, 2010)

Trans Set please.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 15, 2010)

Mai said:


> Trans for avatars please
> 
> 
> 150x150 for each pedobear and no borders :33
> thanks





Darth Nihilus said:


> Render/Transparent request


I got these two I guess since Starr has taken it upon themselves to skip requests


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2010)

tousen already did Mai's



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Hello again. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotcha sennin.. got dante's and Kek's also.


----------



## santanico (Jan 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sennin_ 











*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 








let me know if you need anything fixed/changed/etc. :33


----------



## Kek (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Starr!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 16, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It?s awesome! But could you resize it? Because the sig hits at about 530-540px in height; 30-40px over the limit. The image itself is 515px. 

So please resize it to 500px, which is the height limit for all senior members.

Thanks! I?ll be using the avy in the meantime!


----------



## santanico (Jan 16, 2010)

okies, I'll go right to it :33

here ya go


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 16, 2010)

Starr said:


> okies, I'll go right to it :33
> 
> here ya go



Perfect! Thank you very much Starr! :33


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 16, 2010)

Uhm... request? 

A set please.



Ava: Focused around their faces please. 125x125 and 150x150.
Sig: Just a trans and resized.


----------



## santanico (Jan 16, 2010)

I gotcha ^^ :33


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 16, 2010)

Trans'd and resized to maybe junior ava size, please.


----------



## Plot Hole (Jan 16, 2010)

Question could some one just resize this image to senior size?


----------



## santanico (Jan 16, 2010)

got you too guys. 
Plot, I'll see what I can do without making the pic look funny :33

edit:


*Spoiler*: _Plothole_ 



I did as best as I could with the stock you've given me.





*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 17, 2010)

Starr said:


> got you too guys.
> Plot, I'll see what I can do without making the pic look funny :33
> 
> edit:
> ...



Thank you, Starr. pek

It's perfect.~~


----------



## Eternity (Jan 17, 2010)

Stock:


Trans it, and only add effects if it looks awesome and resize to junior size


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 17, 2010)

Merose Tengoku said:


> Stock:
> 
> 
> Trans it, and only add effects if it looks awesome and resize to junior size


I'll do it 

But we don't even do effects here


----------



## Eternity (Jan 17, 2010)

No problem And thanks


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Eternity (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 18, 2010)

Transparency for the sig, avy with Hinata's face, please <3


----------



## Tousen (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello,


Please And Thank You

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.onemanga.com/Bleach/385/03/


If you can cover up the words somehow that would be awesome


----------



## Mish (Jan 18, 2010)

Transparant and resize to senior sig size.


----------



## santanico (Jan 18, 2010)

gotchu you guys.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 18, 2010)

Request. Just a sig, don't make it too big, but not too small either.



Just the words on there: Totally Captivated. 

Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Jan 18, 2010)

gotchu~~~~



*Spoiler*: _Gabz_ 









*Spoiler*: _Tousen_ 



like this?


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 18, 2010)

Starr said:


> gotchu~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, bb 

Could you please change the avy to png? Is not letting me load it


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you, Starr!  But I only needed the words.  Ah, whatever, it's still nice, and I will use.


----------



## santanico (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Tousen (Jan 19, 2010)

@ Starr - Thanks for the request its perfect

Also senior size for an avatar is 150x150 anything over that will not work.

@Gabz - u but can you turn off your sig 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 19, 2010)

Tousen said:


> @ Starr - Thanks for the request its perfect
> 
> Also senior size for an avatar is 150x150 anything over that will not work.
> 
> ...



I can't believe I missed that. Sorry, bb.

And thanks, both of you <3


----------



## Mish (Jan 19, 2010)

awesome, thanks.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 19, 2010)

Ava: Guy from the left :3


----------



## santanico (Jan 19, 2010)

gotchas 

EDIT:


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jan 19, 2010)

Senior sized set Please Transparent 
Avatar switches between the two if possible
Text: Pirate Kings


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 19, 2010)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> Senior sized set Please Transparent
> Avatar switches between the two if possible
> Text: Pirate Kings


I got you son


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you in advance


----------



## Tiger (Jan 19, 2010)

I was told this one might be difficult. I don't have a bigger picture...  >.>
Just sig please, transparent.


----------



## K (Jan 19, 2010)

_Cool trans....._


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2010)

could you make this into a set for me?


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 20, 2010)

Law said:


> I was told this one might be difficult. I don't have a bigger picture...  >.>
> Just sig please, transparent.




*Ninjas 

:33


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> could you make this into a set for me?



I'll dis one


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 20, 2010)

Law said:


> I was told this one might be difficult. I don't have a bigger picture...  >.>
> Just sig please, transparent.


Are you claiming Law's request Panda


----------



## Sunako (Jan 20, 2010)

Starr said:


> gotchas
> 
> EDIT:



Thank you bery much :3


----------



## Ito (Jan 20, 2010)

Transparency please, no resizing.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kenpachi Zaraki_


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2010)

EDIT:


*Spoiler*: _Supreme Alchemist Fan_ 



this okay?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 20, 2010)

Can you make this transparent please.  In between all the white spots so only the black portions remains?  Thanks so much


And than make a Avatar out of this please senior size


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ I got your request 

This what you wanted?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 20, 2010)

Gracias mami


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 20, 2010)

Can I have a transparency set with the avatar having any border on the girl and a sig to go along with it? Thanks.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Nightmare


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Can I have a transparency set with the avatar having any border on the girl and a sig to go along with it? Thanks.



I'll give it a shot :33


----------



## Rose (Jan 20, 2010)

Can I have transparency for this image please.



Avatar: Hinata's Face

Sig: Transperncy of both Naruto and Hinata


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks, starr.


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ema_


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 21, 2010)

*Law:

*How's this work for ya?


----------



## Tiger (Jan 21, 2010)

You rock!


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 21, 2010)

trans and resize dis for me pl0x?


----------



## Tousen (Jan 21, 2010)

Rose said:


> Can I have transparency for this image please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like we have a new recruit. Please send me a review on what you think about the new recruit handling your request.

MNGT


----------



## Tousen (Jan 21, 2010)

Femme fatale said:


> trans and resize dis for me pl0x?




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 




*Sorry I didnt get all hardcore with his hair so you might still see some white in there. I thought it would of looked better if i left it alone instead of trying to fix it up*


----------



## Rosie (Jan 21, 2010)

Can I have a transparency set for this:


Please and thank you


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll get yours ^^

wait, so who has Rose's request?


----------



## Ito (Jan 21, 2010)

Starr said:


> I'll get yours ^^
> 
> wait, so who has Rose's request?



I do.


*Spoiler*: _Rose_ 








I hope you like it.


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 21, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ema_



Thanks Starr~ *rep*


----------



## Rosie (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you but actually if it's not too much trouble, could you possibly get rid of the black streak in the background. Sorry I didn't specify earlier


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2010)

Alright, I'll try :33


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd like a set of this please:



I'd like the avy to have a botted border. Thanks!


----------



## Rose (Jan 21, 2010)

Light said:


> I do.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rose_
> ...



Thank You <3 I like it a lot.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 21, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> I'd like a set of this please:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like the avy to have a botted border. Thanks!


I got you :33


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _DarkAngelSakura_


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll do the next two that come up if no one minds :33


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2010)

hey I fixed it up for ya.. wasn't too impressed with my first work =/

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_


----------



## valerian (Jan 22, 2010)

Just get rid of the white border please.


----------



## Rosie (Jan 22, 2010)

Starr said:


> hey I fixed it up for ya.. wasn't too impressed with my first work =/
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_



This is perfect. Thanks again! pek


----------



## Tousen (Jan 22, 2010)

I will like to welcome Light to the shop. Hopefully with him/her here it should lighten the workload on some of you workaholics


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2010)

i've got two sig request. i don't want an avatar for them.


----------



## Ito (Jan 22, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> i've got two sig request. i don't want an avatar for them.





Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just get rid of the white border please.



Taking both of these.


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll leave the next free for Panda :33


----------



## Ito (Jan 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Supreme Alchemist Fan_


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2010)

yes, aweeeeeesome, thanks!


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jan 25, 2010)

could I have a transparency sig and avatar of this picture please?
Sig size: Any size is fine
Avi: 125 x 125 please. 
^^ Thank you!~


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please :33


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2010)

got both of you...

gabz that pic is amazing


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 25, 2010)

Hope you got me too, Starr. 



Transparent set. 
Two avies. One on her ass, the other on her face to waist. 
Pink Solid border for both.
Senior
Thank you ma'am.


----------



## Mio (Jan 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









White Background -> Transparent

Here's full size if it's better for you to work on


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ito (Jan 25, 2010)

Mio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this. Left the other requests for you, Panda.


----------



## Ito (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## AppleChan (Jan 25, 2010)

And starr (or panda), can you pm it to me? My sister's getting mad that I'm saving too many pictures on the computer and not deleting after I use.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 25, 2010)

Please make a transparency/set of this. Complete with a avatar.


----------



## Ito (Jan 25, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Please make a transparency/set of this. Complete with a avatar.



Taking this.


----------



## Ito (Jan 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Bluebeard_


----------



## Tousen (Jan 26, 2010)

Does anyone know when my thread got unstickied?


----------



## Sake (Jan 26, 2010)

/randomly popping in

it was decided some time ago that threads in the request and giveaway section should not be stickied, because more people would request there and the no one would go to the new shops [or the shops with less posts]. shops with over 1,000 posts can have their own icon though 

also, request for panda :3
leave only the girl, the giant TV and a few of the bubbles around it please. will rep and cred~


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you, Starr <3


----------



## Tousen (Jan 26, 2010)

Sake said:


> /randomly popping in
> 
> it was decided some time ago that threads in the request and giveaway section should not be stickied, because more people would request there and the no one would go to the new shops [or the shops with less posts]. shops with over 1,000 posts can have their own icon though



Well shit my shop is damn near close to 10k.... 


But thanks for the update


----------



## BVB (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello =)

Could I get a trans of this picture please?

Sig and ava ( senior size )

For avatar please the girl in the middle and please keep the speechbubble with the ramen inside. 



Will rep and credit. Thanks in advance. =)


----------



## santanico (Jan 26, 2010)

I gotcha ^^^^


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey Starr. I forgot to ask. Could you pm me when your done please? ^^;


----------



## Tousen (Jan 27, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Hope you got me too, Starr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has this been done already?


----------



## Ito (Jan 27, 2010)

Tousen said:


> Has this been done already?



We've left it for Panda, but he has yet to show up.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 27, 2010)

Everything but the black background, please.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Ito (Jan 27, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Everything but the black background, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



Taking this.


----------



## Ito (Jan 27, 2010)

Edit: Turn your signature off, Excellence.


----------



## santanico (Jan 27, 2010)

Tousen said:


> Has this been done already?



I already asked panda to do this one and another one on the previous page.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 27, 2010)

Light said:


> We've left it for Panda, but he has yet to show up.





Starr said:


> I already asked panda to do this one and another one on the previous page.



Does Panda know that there are things pending? I dont really like the ideal of things being skipped without someone really claiming to do it. 



excellence153 said:


> Everything but the black background, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



Please read the rules on the first page


Please reread the rules of and employee here.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry, guys.  It's been a while since I've posted in here.  i forgot!

Would it be possible to keep the black lowlights in on the subject?  I know it's kind of hard to tell where they begin and end on certain points, but I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Eternity (Jan 27, 2010)

Trans and resize to 300 or less in height


----------



## santanico (Jan 27, 2010)

I think he does, but I'll do it anyways, just so they don't have to wait any longer and we won't be holding up anyone else.


Tamaki Suoh said:


> Hey Starr. I forgot to ask. Could you pm me when your done please? ^^;


 Will do ma'am.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jan 28, 2010)

Senior sized transparent set 
can you add the text *Destined for Greatness*


----------



## santanico (Jan 28, 2010)

@Merose, I gotcha.. 



*Spoiler*: _Karotte_


----------



## Ito (Jan 28, 2010)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> Senior sized transparent set
> can you add the text *Destined for Greatness*



Taking this.


----------



## Ito (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Mikecia (Jan 28, 2010)

May I have a transparent set of this chibi Ino and if possible may I have my name on the icon please.


----------



## santanico (Jan 28, 2010)

I got you :33


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jan 28, 2010)

Can i get an avy of it as well


----------



## Ito (Jan 28, 2010)

Please make your request clear next time.


----------



## Mikecia (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks starr. Oh you


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you Starr! 
When Im able to rep you again, I will ^.^


----------



## santanico (Jan 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mikecia_


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry peoples, I's been a busy one 

Finishing them nows.

Finishing the one nows.

Alrighty then. 
Either way, apologies peoples.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Pepper (Jan 29, 2010)

For Panda,



This is pretty simple to do. Make the white outside stuff transparent and resize the picture for so it fits the allowed sig proportions. Also, I want an avatar (150x150) of the cat from the first image, but if possible make his shirt gray so that it blends in with the background (so that it isn't visible), and make the avatar borderless. Will rep.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey guys

transparent for a Sai sig please.
(yes that guy in the middle only)

Keep size, thanks in advance


----------



## Tousen (Jan 29, 2010)

*Attention Please Attention Please


I will like to announce that the rules have been updated please take your time to read, follow, and understand the rules of this shop. 

If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to PM ME

Thank You
MNGT *


----------



## Ito (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Ito (Jan 29, 2010)

ronsakura1 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> transparent for a Sai sig please.
> (yes that guy in the middle only)
> ...



Taking this next.


----------



## Ito (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry, but the new size rules have forced me to resize your image.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 29, 2010)

no no no if they establish that they want the size to stay the same then i am perfectly fine with it.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jan 29, 2010)

Light said:


> Sorry, but the new size rules have forced me to resize your image.



Thanks Light
Can I get the original size as well, or a medium size


----------



## Muse (Jan 29, 2010)

Keep it the size it is please, and leave all of it in (the carrot, question mark, etc.) if you can, thanks in advance :33


----------



## Diarrhea (Jan 29, 2010)

Resize it to the signature limits for senior members, please.


----------



## Ito (Jan 29, 2010)

ronsakura1 said:


> Thanks Light
> Can I get the original size as well, or a medium size


I accidentally saved over the original size.  Sorry!


Muse said:


> Keep it the size it is please, and leave all of it in (the carrot, question mark, etc.) if you can, thanks in advance :33





Diarrhea said:


> Resize it to the signature limits for senior members, please.



Takin' these.


----------



## Ito (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Muse (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you very much :33 *reps*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 30, 2010)

Request. ^^



Transparency and resize the sig to 500px, the height limit for all senior members. Avy with Naruto?s face, senior size as well please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Jan 30, 2010)

I gotcha sennin :33 nice stock btw.

edit: here ya go


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## runsakurarun (Jan 30, 2010)

Please resize to senior length
I tried but it looked weird 
Thanks and have a nice weekend!


----------



## Sunako (Jan 30, 2010)

Trans the Sasu&Karin panel please. You can remove the text. <3
1 ava with Sasuke's face & one with Karin's. :3 Dotted border if you can.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 30, 2010)

Starr said:


> I gotcha sennin :33 nice stock btw.
> 
> edit: here ya go
> 
> ...



Fantastic! I like it. 

And thanks Starr for the compliment.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2010)

Hiiya can I have this trans'd please but *not *resized thanks :33


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 30, 2010)

Sake said:


> /randomly popping in
> 
> it was decided some time ago that threads in the request and giveaway section should not be stickied, because more people would request there and the no one would go to the new shops [or the shops with less posts]. shops with over 1,000 posts can have their own icon though
> 
> ...





Pepper said:


> For Panda,
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty simple to do. Make the white outside stuff transparent and resize the picture for so it fits the allowed sig proportions. Also, I want an avatar (150x150) of the cat from the first image, but if possible make his shirt gray so that it blends in with the background (so that it isn't visible), and make the avatar borderless. Will rep.




Hello you two, Sorry I haven't been as active as normal, but I got you both :33


----------



## santanico (Jan 30, 2010)

@December, you're request will be done asap. I promise.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2010)

^ Thanks Starr <3


----------



## Cindy (Jan 30, 2010)

Dumbass me, I forgot to turn off my sig. Usually I'm good about that.

Transparency and resize for sig use, please. <3


----------



## santanico (Jan 30, 2010)

here ya go Cindy


----------



## runsakurarun (Jan 30, 2010)

you're the man! or woman  thanks again


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 30, 2010)

Request Set
Trans and resize the sig to 500px, the height limit for senior members and avy for senior size as well plz.
Thnx.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 30, 2010)

Could you make the guy (and I guess his shadow) in  picture transparent, and make one with or without a border.

And I know this isn't a transparent request but could you turn  into an avatar (face, obviously)?


----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2010)

?Rinoa? said:


> Request Set
> Trans and resize the sig to 500px, the height limit for senior members and avy for senior size as well plz.
> Thnx.



kk, gotcha


----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Nightmare (Feb 1, 2010)

December said:


> Trans the Sasu&Karin panel please. You can remove the text. <3
> 1 ava with Sasuke's face & one with Karin's. :3 Dotted border if you can.


I'll do this


----------



## Sunako (Feb 1, 2010)

Starr said:


> @December, you're request will be done asap. I promise.



Thanks Starr. Take your time.


----------



## valerian (Feb 1, 2010)

Sig and avy please. 

For the avatar, I want the purple thing riding the bullet with the number one on its head. Thanks, and no border please.


----------



## Tousen (Feb 1, 2010)

Xanxus said:


> Can I have a set with
> 
> Avy for the guy in red, both Junior size. Thnx.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you Starr.
Looks awesome.+reps


----------



## Eternity (Feb 1, 2010)

Make it awesome!


----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Sig and avy please.
> 
> For the avatar, I want the purple thing riding the bullet with the number one on its head. Thanks, and no border please.






Merose Tengoku said:


> Make it awesome!





gotchaas ..


----------



## Xanxus (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 2, 2010)

*Sake:


Pepper:


*


----------



## Sake (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks panda~~


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _December_


----------



## santanico (Feb 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_


----------



## Jze0 (Feb 2, 2010)

Transparency of this image please


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 2, 2010)

One simple avi request please:


----------



## Ito (Feb 2, 2010)

Jze0 said:


> Transparency of this image please





MrRoastDuck said:


> One simple avi request please:



I'll have these done by tomorrow night.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey folks! Can you make this sig and avy transparent for me? 
*Spoiler*: __ 








From the sig, you can probably guess what I mean but to be precise, except the area around the silhouettes:

- the white area at the smaller guy's (Killua) right arm
- the white area between Killua's left arm
- the white area in the center of the pic at Killua's head and Illumi's left shoulder
- the white area at Illumi's chin.
The rest is fine as it is.

As for the avatar, I'd just like the white area transparent. I'd like the sig resized to a height of 500 with the same aspect ratio. The size of the avy is fine (150x150).

You have my thanks and rep.


----------



## santanico (Feb 2, 2010)

okie dokie ^^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Danchou (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, thanks a lot!


----------



## Ito (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Bilaal (Feb 3, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

This is awesome, thank you!


----------



## Jze0 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Tousen (Feb 4, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Thanks


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 4, 2010)

Tousen said:


>



Thanks brah


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 5, 2010)

Also if you could resize this within forum signature limits that would be great. (550x500)

If you cannot reach those dimensions without distorting, just try and get it closely by at least 100-150 pixels.  Thanks~


----------



## Ayana (Feb 5, 2010)

Avatar: 150 x 150 (I want Kin in the avatar)
Sig: resize for a senior member
Stock:


----------



## Pepper (Feb 5, 2010)

Panda said:


> Pepper:
> 
> 
> [/B]



Repped. It looks perfect.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 5, 2010)

Sig request. Get as much of Luke and his force aura as you can, but I don't want the text bubbles in the sig. I just need the transparency, I can crop what I want personally.

Oh and if you couldn't tell, Luke is the guy in the back.


----------



## Tousen (Feb 5, 2010)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Also if you could resize this within forum signature limits that would be great. (550x500)
> 
> If you cannot reach those dimensions without distorting, just try and get it closely by at least 100-150 pixels.  Thanks~





*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 




*The size of this is actually image is 231x500 if i made it by 550x500 the image itself will still look the same there will just be alot of not need space for the width so i just cropped it out. If you still want it to be 550x500 let me know*


----------



## Ito (Feb 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_


----------



## Tuan (Feb 5, 2010)

2 tranz plz.


*Spoiler*: __ 




( with the word also plz. )
this is going on a black background so you dont have to keep their shadow 
if it doesnt come out good wit it.
&&&


 just the girl on the left, please and ty.


----------



## Ayana (Feb 5, 2010)

Light said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ayana_



Thank you so much, it's awesome!


----------



## Porcelain (Feb 5, 2010)

please.

Trans and resize, a nice simple white border on both ava and sig. Ava 150x200 please. (For another forum)


----------



## Ito (Feb 5, 2010)

Link fail. :ho

*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_


----------



## Porcelain (Feb 5, 2010)

Resize the sig some more please.


----------



## Ito (Feb 5, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Resize the sig some more please.



To what dimensions?


----------



## Tousen (Feb 5, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Resize the sig some more please.





Light said:


> To what dimensions?



Logically anything that would fit NF's sig requirement for a regular/junior member


*Spoiler*: _Resized Image_


----------



## Ito (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, he _did_ say it was for another site, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 5, 2010)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pick Up_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx dawg~!


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope this isn't too small for a transparency. I don't need it resized. :33


----------



## migukuni (Feb 6, 2010)

can you make it into a set? please? and transparency please...
avy and sig

@Quincy James that is so cute!!!


----------



## Ito (Feb 6, 2010)

migukuni said:


> can you make it into a set? please? and transparency please...
> avy and sig
> 
> @Quincy James that is so cute!!!



Taking this.


----------



## Ito (Feb 6, 2010)

Please disable your signature, Migukuni.


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2010)

Light we ignore requests that haven't disabled their sig.
@migukuni, you need to spoiler tag stock, and disable your sig.



Tendou Souji said:


> Sig request. Get as much of Luke and his force aura as you can, but I don't want the text bubbles in the sig. I just need the transparency, I can crop what I want personally.
> 
> Oh and if you couldn't tell, Luke is the guy in the back.





Tuanie-sama said:


> 2 tranz plz.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



These were skipped.
I'll take them.


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2010)

This please?


----------



## Mio (Feb 6, 2010)

White background = transparent

Also make it senior user sig size please!


----------



## Ito (Feb 6, 2010)

Chee said:


> This please?





Mio said:


> White background = transparent
> 
> Also make it senior user sig size please!



Taking these two.


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Tuanie-sama_


----------



## Ito (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Starr!

Repped.


----------



## Chee (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Light.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 7, 2010)

can you make it into a set? please? and transparency please...
avy and sig

Sorry about the last one, thnx


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2010)

^Turn off your sig. Read the rules on the first page.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 7, 2010)

I forgot again 

I'm so sorry


----------



## Tousen (Feb 7, 2010)

Quincy James said:


> I hope this isn't too small for a transparency. I don't need it resized. :33



Sorry you were skipped


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## migukuni (Feb 7, 2010)

can you make it into a set? please? and transparency please...
avy and sig

Sorry about the last one, thnx

Alright there whew, i always forget turning off sigs
^^ thnx guys a set is good


----------



## Ito (Feb 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Migukuni_


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 7, 2010)

Tousen said:


> Sorry you were skipped
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That's all right, thanks very much


----------



## Jze0 (Feb 7, 2010)

Tranparency of the logo please.


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2010)

I gotcha ^^


----------



## migukuni (Feb 8, 2010)

Light said:


> *Spoiler*: _Migukuni_



thanks a lot ^^


----------



## eunique (Feb 8, 2010)

Kensei transparency avy and sig... please only showing kensei's bankai and also:



transparenct avy and sig too thnx ^^


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 8, 2010)

Just a sig please.



No border.


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## FLUFFY G (Feb 8, 2010)

Transparency please.



Also, if possible could you guys tilt Weegee in a way so he's getting a "better look" at Elmo? Thanks.


----------



## kyochi (Feb 8, 2010)

We can do two requests, right? 

Ok, here's 

 And here's 

For the first one, I want only the background off. 
The shadows can stay. :] 
As for the second one, I want the background gone too (the wall and those plants there xD) everything else can stay. 

Please and thank you.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 8, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig. Avy with her face/helmet, please. :33


----------



## ~rocka (Feb 9, 2010)

Transparency, it doesnt have to be resized. 

Tnx in advance .


----------



## santanico (Feb 9, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Just a sig please.
> 
> 
> 
> No border.





Kyochi said:


> We can do two requests, right?
> 
> Ok, here's
> 
> ...





gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig. Avy with her face/helmet, please. :33



disable your sig please 


~rocka said:


> Transparency, it doesnt have to be resized.
> 
> Tnx in advance .




okies... :33


----------



## Ziko (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi, I have some requests!
First I was wondering if you could remove the background from my dude here, and make it transparent? I would also like to have him re-sized and made a tiny bit smaller.


I would also like to have this logo re-sized and made a bit smaller aswell!


Thx in advance!


----------



## Ito (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _eunique_


----------



## Ito (Feb 9, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Hi, I have some requests!
> First I was wondering if you could remove the background from my dude here, and make it transparent? I would also like to have him re-sized and made a tiny bit smaller.
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this...


----------



## Ito (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ziko_ 









*Edit*: Gabzilla, turn your signature off.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 9, 2010)

I love'em both, but could you please re-size them a bit more? My own fault for not saying how small I wanted them, but I intend to have them both in my sig and that may be a bit large. Sorry for nitpicking!


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry, light


----------



## eunique (Feb 10, 2010)

Light said:


>



can this be a bit larger? If not then its okay ^^ thnx

the width can be a bit larger?


----------



## santanico (Feb 10, 2010)

^Turn off your sig.

The maximum height for a junior member is 400.


----------



## santanico (Feb 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kyochi_ 











*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 



let me know if you don't want the smoke. tried my best to save it =/


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 10, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabzilla_
> 
> 
> 
> let me know if you don't want the smoke. tried my best to save it =/



It looks fine. Thank you, baby pek

I'm having some problems loading the avy, could you change the extension, please?


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Avatar of the dog please, and try fit his all body in aswell. Thanks.


----------



## Ito (Feb 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ziko_


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Could you make it a bit smaller?


----------



## Ito (Feb 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Could you make it a bit smaller?



I thought you would be able to wear that, being a senior member and all. But sure.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 10, 2010)

Light said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ziko_



Thx for the awesome work! Already +rep'ed, do I need to cred you in the sig? I'll do it if you want to


----------



## Ito (Feb 10, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Thx for the awesome work! Already +rep'ed, do I need to cred you in the sig? I'll do it if you want to



No, that's okay. Don't worry about it.


----------



## santanico (Feb 10, 2010)

@gabz, thats weird they work for me.. try these


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 10, 2010)

Now it works. Thank you <3


----------



## santanico (Feb 10, 2010)

Your welcome doll :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 11, 2010)

Transparent set please


----------



## Tousen (Feb 11, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Transparent set please




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 




1.
2.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 11, 2010)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pick Up_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 11, 2010)

Just a transparency set with an avatar on the pokemon at the left (with any border) and a sig too. Thanks~


----------



## santanico (Feb 11, 2010)

I gotcha ^


----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2010)

could someone make a transparent set of this? thx


----------



## Ito (Feb 12, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> could someone make a transparent set of this? thx



Taking it.


----------



## Ito (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 12, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_



Thanks Starr *rep*


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2010)

Light said:


>



ooh i love the pink borders. you went the extra mile. thanks, its awesome!


----------



## Balalaika (Feb 12, 2010)

Can I have this made transparent? Leave the flag please.


----------



## Ito (Feb 12, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> ooh i love the pink borders. you went the extra mile. thanks, its awesome!


I'm glad you like it. 


Balalaika said:


> Can I have this made transparent? Leave the flag please.



Taking.


----------



## Ito (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Xanxus (Feb 13, 2010)

Can someone make a transparent set of this?

Thanks.


----------



## Tousen (Feb 13, 2010)

Xanxus said:


> Can someone make a transparent set of this?
> 
> Thanks.



Instead of deleting your post. 

Please select *edit* to edit your own post and then select *Go Advanced*. Once that loads scroll down to *additional options* and uncheck the first box to hide your signature.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 13, 2010)

Request. ^^



Just an avy with Naruto?s face, senior size please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2010)

Gotchas ^^


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello... I'd just like these two images turned into transparencies:




Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Feb 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sennin_ 










*Spoiler*: _Amuro-ro-ro_


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 15, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with the three of them, please?


----------



## santanico (Feb 15, 2010)

gotcha gabz ^^


----------



## santanico (Feb 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Gabz_


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 15, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gabz_



Thank you, bb.

I need to figure out by NF is being stupid and is not letting me load the avys, Could you please change the file?


----------



## santanico (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2010)

Transparency/Render request


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 15, 2010)

It does now. Thanks


----------



## Tousen (Feb 15, 2010)

Xanxus said:


> Can someone make a transparent set of this?
> 
> Thanks.



You know I figured I was suppose to do this one 


*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_


----------



## Tousen (Feb 15, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Transparency/Render request




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 





Not really my best work. If you would like someone else to do it just say so..I am not very found of those typs of images.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 15, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin_



Thanks a lot Starr!  I´ll take everything. 

EDIT: Starr, NF is not letting me load the avys. D: Could you change the file? Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Feb 15, 2010)

okay I'll fix that in just a sec. I wonder why the pics I loaded on tinypic won't let you guys load 'em. strange.

edit:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 15, 2010)

Starr said:


> okay I'll fix that in just a sec. I wonder why the pics I loaded on tinypic won't let you guys load 'em. strange.
> 
> edit:



Yes! These are working just fine! 

Thansk again Starr, like before I?ll take everything.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2010)

two request


----------



## OnlyLexy-Chan!! (Feb 15, 2010)

Can I have this A litttle samller and have the name onlylexy written across the bottom. Ummm and you can do w/e else you think would make it look nice!

Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, I got you guys.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2010)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pick Up_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, if anyone else would like to do it.


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Supreme Alchemist Fan_ 





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## blackkeele (Feb 17, 2010)

uhmm... transparency avy and siggy please?


----------



## OnlyLexy-Chan!! (Feb 17, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Supreme Alchemist Fan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!!!


----------



## migukuni (Feb 17, 2010)

transparency avy and siggy tenchuuu
until his waist is just fine ^^



Transparency avy and siggy and resize too of course ^^
The kiss for the avy ^^


----------



## Ito (Feb 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _blackkeele_


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2010)

migukuni said:


> transparency avy and siggy tenchuuu
> until his waist is just fine ^^
> 
> 
> ...



gotchas.... ^^


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks for doing my sigs.


----------



## santanico (Feb 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _migukuni_ 







*Spoiler*: _2nd_


----------



## migukuni (Feb 18, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _migukuni_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tenchu much much


----------



## Silent Storm (Feb 18, 2010)

Would someone be able to do this again, the last one I requested a year ago had the finger deleted.

Thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, will rep when I'm off cooldown. 

Also, another render request


----------



## Tousen (Feb 18, 2010)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Would someone be able to do this again, the last one I requested a year ago had the finger deleted.
> 
> Thanks.




*Spoiler*: _OverKill_ 



*I Wonder If People Still Believe That Grimmjow Can Still Beat Tousen *






*Spoiler*: _Bad Ass Avatar_


----------



## Silent Storm (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, would you be able to give me a trans of the image in its original size though, its sorta important.

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Tousen again."

=/


----------



## Tousen (Feb 18, 2010)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Thanks, would you be able to give me a trans of the image in its original size though, its sorta important.
> 
> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Tousen again."
> 
> =/



In the future please state whether you want the image resized or not.


----------



## blackkeele (Feb 19, 2010)

Light said:


> *Spoiler*: _blackkeele_



thnx a lot ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 19, 2010)

Can I have this trans'd please?



Thanks :33


----------



## Tousen (Feb 19, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have this trans'd please?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks :33


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Tousen <:


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 20, 2010)

Trans of this, including the cherry blossoms.

Thanks!


----------



## Ito (Feb 20, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> Trans of this, including the cherry blossoms.
> 
> Thanks!



That's already rendered.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 20, 2010)

^ I need it put in an avy...


----------



## santanico (Feb 20, 2010)

You need to be more precise when requesting.


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 21, 2010)

can i get a trans


----------



## eunique (Feb 21, 2010)

can I have a set for this?

Gamma and Uni with the wolves and the lightning things, but everything else is trans'd... please, avy of gamma

Gamma's face alone for the set

set, face only for avy ^^


thank you for the guy who will do this mwahhh~~~


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2010)

The rules clearly state *two* requests per person.



Metaphor said:


> can i get a trans



I got you.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 21, 2010)

Could I get a transparency of this?

Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2010)

^ Light is going to take over yours.


----------



## Ito (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Gentleman (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Tousen (Feb 21, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^ Light is going to take over yours.
> 
> @Darth.. sorry you were skipped, I'll do your request.



If I am not mistaken Darth's request was skipped because his/her sig is showing. What I would like to know is why was Jotaro Kujo's request skipped.


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2010)

I was going to claim it once I figured I could do it. but post was deleted.


----------



## blackkeele (Feb 21, 2010)

I asked eunique to give this to me, so she only has the first one to get trans'd XD 

trans'd for these please

Gamma's face alone for the set



set, face only for avy


----------



## santanico (Feb 22, 2010)

Alright, got them.


----------



## santanico (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _eunique_ 









*Spoiler*: _blackkeele_ 










Don't forget to rep plz, cred is optional.


----------



## eunique (Feb 22, 2010)

thnx starr ^^


----------



## blackkeele (Feb 22, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _eunique_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thnx starr


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 22, 2010)

Please make this transparent for a signature please.  Use the bottom panel of the gentleman.


Please use this image to make an avatar that is 150 x 200 please.  Thanks alot  You can use the very bottom most portion of the panel.


----------



## Rima (Feb 22, 2010)

Request for Starr. 

Just a set with a pink border for the avatar.


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 22, 2010)

Starr said:


> Alright, got them.



thanks, starr


----------



## Ito (Feb 22, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Please make this transparent for a signature please.  Use the bottom panel of the gentleman.
> 
> 
> Please use this image to make an avatar that is 150 x 200 please.  Thanks alot  You can use the very bottom most portion of the panel.



I'm working on it now.


----------



## Ito (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Unrequited Silence_ 









Reputation is required. Credit isn't necessary.


----------



## santanico (Feb 22, 2010)

Rima said:


> Request for Starr.
> 
> Just a set with a pink border for the avatar.



gotchas


----------



## pajamas (Feb 23, 2010)

All i want left is the guy. The white between his shoes and hands, i want that trans too.
Biggest size for a senior mem ava ~


----------



## Tousen (Feb 23, 2010)

pajamas said:


> All i want left is the guy. The white between his shoes and hands, i want that trans too.
> Biggest size for a senior mem ava ~




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 





Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## santanico (Feb 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rima_


----------



## Rima (Feb 23, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rima_



Thanks Starr. pek

Credit + Rep

Edit: Forgot to turn of sig.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 23, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Thanks, will rep when I'm off cooldown.
> 
> Also, another render request



Just noticed I had the sig up 

Edited


----------



## Raktus (Feb 23, 2010)

*Signature Request*
*Size:* Whatever looks best in the Normal Member size range
*Description:* Well, I was hoping to be able to get something done in a style resembling something like  or ... It is basically a Star Wars theme using the character of His Divine Shadow from the show Lexx.
*Images For Use:*
*Character Images:*

*Spoiler*: __ 
















*Backgrounds:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





_or_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NKqhqIN3Zc[/YOUTUBE]




*Text:*

Raktus
I will not fall, I cannot die

or

Raktus
Overkill is my style! I think big!


----------



## santanico (Feb 23, 2010)

okay, I got you Darth.


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Feb 23, 2010)

haven't been in this section for a while, but id like to request for transparency.


*Spoiler*: __ 



cut out everything and leave the guy. (shanks)
place the borders as squares.
signature only.
thanks in advance!

if its not showing then: 
~SDS


----------



## valerian (Feb 23, 2010)

Avatar size please. 



Sigs please. 

Thanks. :33


----------



## Tousen (Feb 23, 2010)

Raktus said:


> *Signature Request*
> *Size:* Whatever looks best in the Normal Member size range
> *Description:* Well, I was hoping to be able to get something done in a style resembling something like  or ... It is basically a Star Wars theme using the character of His Divine Shadow from the show Lexx.
> *Images For Use:*
> ...




 what the fuck??? Seriously please read the first page



Seven Deadly Sins said:


> haven't been in this section for a while, but id like to request for transparency.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



1. I do not see a picture showing
2. Please turn off your sig


----------



## migukuni (Feb 24, 2010)

Can I have this trans'd set and avy please?
the avy is the guys face but in the sig he isn't included please? thnx



I want the white hair as the avy, set for this one too



thnx ^^


----------



## Tousen (Feb 24, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Avatar size please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im going to play around with this one for a little.




*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 







 <--- Do you still want it transparent?


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Feb 24, 2010)

repost, sorry.

haven't been in this section for a while, but id like to request for transparency.


*Spoiler*: __ 



cut out everything and leave the guy. (shanks)
place the borders as squares.
signature only.
thanks in advance!


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 24, 2010)

150x200 transparent ava please


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 25, 2010)

Transparent for signature please.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Danchou (Feb 25, 2010)

Transparent sig for these two pics please.
*Spoiler*: __ 







Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Feb 25, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Can I have this trans'd set and avy please?
> the avy is the guys face but in the sig he isn't included please? thnx
> 
> 
> ...





Aldo Raine said:


> 150x200 transparent ava please





FirstMoon said:


> Transparent for signature please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Danchou said:


> Transparent sig for these two pics please.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



gotchuuu...

@Seven Deadly Sins, Your link doesn't work.


----------



## santanico (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Darth_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice, nice, thanks


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Feb 25, 2010)

Starr said:


> gotchuuu...
> 
> @Seven Deadly Sins, Your link doesn't work.



check it again. i think its fixed.


----------



## santanico (Feb 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _migukuni_ 






*Spoiler*: _cont'd_ 












*Spoiler*: _Aldo Raine_ 




Sorry it isn't exactly x200.


----------



## santanico (Feb 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _First moon_ 










*Spoiler*: _Danchou_


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 27, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _First moon_



Thank you


----------



## Danchou (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks+rep


----------



## Dagor (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you make this Transparent


----------



## santanico (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Dagor (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Feb 27, 2010)

can i get a transparent senior sized signature and avatar?


----------



## Goobtachi (Feb 27, 2010)

Can i get a  transparent avatar from this??


----------



## santanico (Feb 27, 2010)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> can i get a transparent senior sized signature and avatar?



gotchuuuuu



godtachi said:


> Can i get a  transparent avatar from this??



It's already transparent and your sig is NOT disabled, read first page for descriptive rules.


----------



## santanico (Feb 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kenpachi Zaraki_


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you starr


----------



## Goobtachi (Feb 27, 2010)

Starr said:


> gotchuuuuu
> 
> 
> 
> It's already transparent and your sig is NOT disabled, read first page for descriptive rules.



It's not, some guy told me that under kakashi's skin(i believe), it wasn't transparent..


----------



## santanico (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll take a looksie.

EDIT: I changed it from gif to png, maybe that will make a difference.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 28, 2010)

Transparency and resize, please. Just a sig this time :3


----------



## On and On (Feb 28, 2010)

, please. Resize to fit the signature limits plz. *+rep and credit in my profile.* hope that's okay.

thanks!



*EDIT:* oh, if you could make me an accompanying 150x150 transparent icon of any part, that'd be ballin. Love you forever, seriously. I don't have photoshop right now.

thanks!


----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2010)

I got you guys.


----------



## Billie (Feb 28, 2010)

set please...


one with shimon and one with nia 





i hope this are enough infos


----------



## On and On (Feb 28, 2010)

Starr said:


> I got you guys.



You'z da best  Love the Karen O .gif btw


If you like the Yeah Yeah Yeahs (they're one of my favorite groups) you should check out *Phantogram*. Lead singer sounds a lot of like Karen O. Start with "Mouthful of Diamonds"


----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2010)

^Really? I'll look into it, thanks 




*Spoiler*: _Comedian_


----------



## Porcelain (Feb 28, 2010)

Set pwease. For Starr.:33



Trans and resize please. Avas of both Izaya and Shizuo please. 150x150 and 125x125


----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2010)

blackssk said:


> set please...
> 
> 
> one with shimon and one with nia
> ...



so, you want the avys and the second pic transparent?



Fujioka said:


> Set pwease. For Starr.:33
> 
> 
> 
> Trans and resize please. Avas of both Izaya and Shizuo please. 150x150 and 125x125



sorry, I'm not familiar with this manga? which ones are they exactly?


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 28, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^Really? I'll look into it, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, sugar pek


----------



## santanico (Mar 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_


----------



## Damaris (Mar 2, 2010)

Request: transparent senior sig of the Gundam, please. If you could leave the text on the right side of the picture (RX-0 Unicorn Gundam Destroy Mode) in, that would be amazing. 
Thank you!


----------



## santanico (Mar 2, 2010)

gotchuuuuuu.


----------



## Quincy James (Mar 2, 2010)

Might I get this with a border too, please? :33


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Mar 2, 2010)

Could you make this picture a transparent sig and avatar set please? Avatar 125 x 125. Sig anythings fine. ^^ Dont mind who does it. Thank you!~


----------



## santanico (Mar 2, 2010)

Quincy James said:


> Might I get this with a border too, please? :33





Tamaki Suoh said:


> Could you make this picture a transparent sig and avatar set please? Avatar 125 x 125. Sig anythings fine. ^^ Dont mind who does it. Thank you!~




alright ^^^


----------



## santanico (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Damaris (Mar 2, 2010)

Who is the best ever? 
You are. 
It is you.

Thank you so much.


----------



## santanico (Mar 2, 2010)

^^you are very welcome :33




*Spoiler*: _Tamaki Suoh_


----------



## Quincy James (Mar 2, 2010)

It's beeyootiful, thanks very much pek


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 3, 2010)

Transparency and resize for the sig. Avy with her face please. :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 4, 2010)

Alrighty .


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Mar 4, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^^you are very welcome :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tamaki Suoh_



 I love it! pek Thank you very much!!~


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2010)

requesting avy and sig of this plz.



thanks in advance!


----------



## Tousen (Mar 5, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> requesting avy and sig of this plz.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2010)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: __



thank you! i love how you did an avy for both characters! this is perfect.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi! Can I get a transparency of this? Also, resize it smaller please?



 Thanks so much!


----------



## Aina (Mar 5, 2010)

I request a set, please. C:



Senior sizes.
For the avy, just around their mouths and the ice cream. Black borderline. Thank you. ♥


----------



## santanico (Mar 5, 2010)

I got youz all.


----------



## santanico (Mar 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_


----------



## Kek (Mar 5, 2010)

Trans set please, avy of Morty.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 6, 2010)

Transparent Set please :33


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 6, 2010)

Request. ^^



Transparency and resize the sig to 500px, the height limit for all senior members. Avies with Naruto?s face and Lee?s face , senior size as well please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ito (Mar 6, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FirstMoon said:


> Transparent Set please :33


Taking these.


----------



## Ito (Mar 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sennin of Hardwork_ 











*Spoiler*: _FirstMoon_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 6, 2010)

Light said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sennin of Hardwork_



They are perfect.  Thanks Light.


----------



## santanico (Mar 6, 2010)

Kek said:


> Trans set please, avy of Morty.



hm, why was this skipped. taking this as well. Might be done with them all tonight when this cold ceases.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 6, 2010)

Light said:


> *Spoiler*: _FirstMoon_




Wow,that was fast


----------



## Shizune (Mar 6, 2010)

Alright, I'd like a manga transparency done.

 I'd like a transparency of Kurenai's dissipating squigglies in the bottom right panel-- all of them, please. It'll be a pretty sig. :33

Thanks in advance; I know how difficult, tedious and annoying this sort of job is!


----------



## Ito (Mar 6, 2010)

Shizazzle said:


> Alright, I'd like a manga transparency done.
> 
> I'd like a transparency of Kurenai's dissipating squigglies in the bottom right panel-- all of them, please. It'll be a pretty sig. :33
> 
> Thanks in advance; I know how difficult, tedious and annoying this sort of job is!



I suppose I'll do this.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 6, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_



Nice 

Thank you.


----------



## Ito (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Shizune (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you so much; it's amazing!


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 6, 2010)

Transparency for the sig, avy with Hinata's face, please :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2010)

oooh, I'll take yours gabz


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 7, 2010)

Please be gentle. 

sorry, could't resist


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2010)

edit:



*Spoiler*: _Aina_ 









*Spoiler*: _Kek_


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _gabjira_


----------



## Damaris (Mar 7, 2010)

Can I get a transparent sig from that please. :33


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you! :33


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 7, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabjira_



Thank you pek


----------



## Kek (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you Starr


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2010)

Damaris said:


> Can I get a transparent sig from that please. :33



got you...


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Damaris (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks 
she looks great 

repped and will credit~


----------



## Dagor (Mar 7, 2010)

Can you make this transparent.


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2010)

I got you...

edit:


----------



## Dagor (Mar 8, 2010)

Starr said:


> I got you...
> 
> edit:



Thank you very much.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 9, 2010)

Can you please use the image in the middle of Shigure and make a transparent avatar 200 x 150.  U can leave the words out, just the image of her holding the video game sword controller.


Than can you make a signature of this image below of shigure just the top portion where she's hanging upside down transparent, also the little box of the man getting hit with the dart in the neck.  



Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## santanico (Mar 9, 2010)

Turn off your sig please


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 9, 2010)

Could you please make everything but the two people transparent? 

As for size, 400 height please~


----------



## valerian (Mar 10, 2010)

The guy above please.


----------



## santanico (Mar 10, 2010)

@Unrequited Silence, I got you, thank you for disabling your sig 
and I got your guys as well.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 10, 2010)

hey Stacey can you make me a Naruto and Sasuke avy?

I'm assuming I can act this way since I know you:3


----------



## santanico (Mar 10, 2010)

you have some stock for me to work with, Chrispy creme? pm me for that kinda stuff.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 10, 2010)

come on Stacey, drop the act, its me


----------



## Damaris (Mar 10, 2010)

two requests: both trans'd and senior sig size. 
if i can only request just one, i'd like just the second one please.
if you do both, i'd like her shadow in the first stock to be kept.
thank you.


----------



## santanico (Mar 10, 2010)

^I got you.

edit:


*Spoiler*: _Unrequited Silence_


----------



## santanico (Mar 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Damaris_


----------



## valerian (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks great, but could you make it slightly smaller?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 11, 2010)

Stacy Love I'm sorry I meant to say 150x200 for my Avatar size please.  That's my bad can you fix the avatar for me.  

Gracias mi amor.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 11, 2010)

*Dont Mind Me*



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Looks great, but could you make it slightly smaller?







Unrequited Silence said:


> Stacy Love I'm sorry I meant to say 150x200 for my Avatar size please.  That's my bad can you fix the avatar for me.
> 
> Gracias mi amor.



I do believe the avatar is the same exact size of the avatar you have now.

150 Width x 200 Height






edit: Does anyone not like the new shop icon?


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2010)

I think it's fine, unless you want something more, flashy?


----------



## Rose (Mar 11, 2010)

I am requesting a set.

Avatar: Sasukes' Face

Sig: The same layout meaning as in the panels although I would like Naruto's face on the left and Sasuke's on the right and "Because I'm your friend" written in nice cursive writing in the middle. Also of course resize  And add in a border and affects that you think would look good please. Can your brighten the pic up a bit, too?

Please and Thank You <3


----------



## Rima (Mar 11, 2010)

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Pink
Also make it smaller.


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2010)

Gotchu, I'm guessing you just want eh white background gone?

@Rose, I'll do my best :33


----------



## Rima (Mar 11, 2010)

Starr said:


> Gotchu, I'm guessing you just want eh white background gone?



Yep.


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rima_


----------



## Rima (Mar 11, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rima_



I love it! 

Thanks Starr.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 11, 2010)

request sig please 

stock



 itsmylife on it please cool letters 


will rep and cred


----------



## santanico (Mar 11, 2010)

Gotchu too ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 11, 2010)

Starr said:


> Gotchu too ^^



thanks starr


----------



## Rose (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Starr. <3


----------



## santanico (Mar 12, 2010)

hope this is to your liking 

*Spoiler*: _Rose_ 












want something different? don't be afraid to ask


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks its good 

and i wont be afraid to ask 

umm i already rep u but can u do a sig with this image starr...also with itsmylife on it...


----------



## Dalis (Mar 12, 2010)

Trans sig out of this please.  Dotted border.
Text-- "Gray Fullbuster" in a cute font.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 12, 2010)

nanagonana said:


> Trans sig out of this please.  Dotted border.
> Text-- "Gray Fullbuster" in a cute font.



Hey I dont have any cute fonts on my work computer but I will give this one a go.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 12, 2010)

Heeeellooo theereee!  



Transparent set please  

Thanks by now~


----------



## santanico (Mar 12, 2010)

^^okies, got you...



itsmylife said:


> thanks its good
> 
> and i wont be afraid to ask
> 
> umm i already rep u but can u do a sig with this image starr...also with itsmylife on it...



Gotchas :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks starr once again


----------



## santanico (Mar 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Firstmoon_


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2010)

thank you pek

im soo obsessed with izaya and Durarara lately :33


----------



## santanico (Mar 12, 2010)

your welcome! I am yet to actually start reading it, I'm such a procrastinator. :sweat


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 12, 2010)

aren't we all a little lazy , but u did a great job 

again thank u


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 12, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Firstmoon_



Thank you so much honeeey


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi, can I get this transparent. Basically, I don't want the outerspace part, just Itachi and his guns, the moon, the suns, and the green gloop guys. 



:33 Thank you!


----------



## Rose (Mar 12, 2010)

Starr said:


> hope this is to your liking
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rose_
> 
> ...



Thanks Starr!


----------



## kyochi (Mar 13, 2010)

I would like everything transparent _but_ the characters and their dialogue. :I 
..yeah, the dude, the girl, and the baby alien(lol), along with the bubbles for the dialogue. It's the only thing I want~ 

Please and thank you!


----------



## santanico (Mar 13, 2010)

blue♥ said:


> Hi, can I get this transparent. Basically, I don't want the outerspace part, just Itachi and his guns, the moon, the suns, and the green gloop guys.
> 
> 
> 
> :33 Thank you!





(´・ω・) said:


> I would like everything transparent _but_ the characters and their dialogue. :I
> ..yeah, the dude, the girl, and the baby alien(lol), along with the bubbles for the dialogue. It's the only thing I want~
> 
> Please and thank you!




oh kayyyyyy...


----------



## Dalis (Mar 13, 2010)

Tousen said:


> Hey I dont have any cute fonts on my work computer but I will give this one a go.



Thanks it's adorable but...can you make the font navy?


----------



## Tousen (Mar 15, 2010)

nanagonana said:


> Thanks it's adorable but...can you make the font navy?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KohZa (Mar 15, 2010)

i would like a transparent sig for this one. 

i would like the sized not too over limit of this forum thats the only thing i want .also if you can add a little effect on sanji,i 'll aprpreciate it .


----------



## Dalis (Mar 15, 2010)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks! It's wonderful~


----------



## Damaris (Mar 15, 2010)

transparent and resized to senior sig standards.
request for anyone, but preferably starr.
thank you.


----------



## santanico (Mar 15, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> i would like a transparent sig for this one.
> 
> i would like the sized not too over limit of this forum thats the only thing i want .also if you can add a little effect on sanji,i 'll appreciate it .





Damaris said:


> transparent and resized to senior sig standards.
> request for anyone, but preferably starr.
> thank you.



okay, I gotcha.

I will finish the rest of the requests, sorry for taking so long, life gets complicated sometimes. thank you for being patient with me.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 15, 2010)

Starr said:


> okay, I gotcha.
> 
> I will finish the rest of the requests, sorry for taking so long, life gets complicated sometimes. thank you for being patient with me.



Sorry I ate lunch at my desk today





Please rep star for all her hard work.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 15, 2010)

Tousen said:


> Sorry I ate lunch at my desk today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the quick work

i just repped you both


----------



## KohZa (Mar 15, 2010)

Tousen said:


> Sorry I ate lunch at my desk today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx tousen.its awesome.starr if you decided to do mine too ,i'll rep you too .


----------



## Ex Caliber (Mar 16, 2010)

Stock: 
You can leave the white outline surrounding it on.
Keep the size. I can resize it if I need to.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 16, 2010)

UchihaRae said:


> Stock:
> You can leave the white outline surrounding it on.
> Keep the size. I can resize it if I need to.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


----------



## santanico (Mar 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _blue♥_ 



I think I accidently messed up the moon.. hope it's alright


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 16, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _blue♥_
> 
> 
> 
> I think I accidently messed up the moon.. hope it's alright



YESSS.  I love it! pek


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2010)

sig please with itsmylife on it big

either pic 

*stock*





*EDIT:*sorry about the changes Starr..but these r the pics choose either one 

thanks


----------



## Rima (Mar 16, 2010)

Request for Starr. 


Please make this transparent.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 16, 2010)

Please make sure you are turning off your sig before you post.


Thanks


----------



## Rima (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry about that.


----------



## santanico (Mar 16, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> sig please with itsmylife on it big
> 
> either pic
> 
> ...





Rima said:


> Request for Starr.
> 
> 
> Please make this transparent.



okay, no problem.

oh my, I just realized I took a request who's sig was showing, my bad 
*slaps forehead* like Tousen said, please keep sigs turned *off*. :sweat


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry about that. *headdesk*


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 16, 2010)

I need this transparent my lord


----------



## santanico (Mar 16, 2010)

I got you too.
edit:


*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 









*Spoiler*: _Rima_


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2010)

sweet  

thanks star..


----------



## kyochi (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you Starr. pek 

I've repped and will credit when I use.


----------



## Ex Caliber (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you. Who shall I rep?


----------



## Rima (Mar 17, 2010)

Starr said:


> I got you too.
> edit:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rima_



 You made a set? But I just wanted it transparent. :sweat

Btw, the avy is showing but the sig isn't.


----------



## santanico (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh well, did it just in case. I guess tinypic is being picky about what I upload


----------



## Rima (Mar 17, 2010)

Starr said:


> Oh well, did it just case. I guess tinypic is being picky about what I upload



Thanks Starr. pek

Rep & Cred.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 17, 2010)

UchihaRae said:


> Thank you. Who shall I rep?



You can donate the rep to some random noob if you dont mind


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 17, 2010)

Can you make  picture signature size and transparent and resize  into Avatar form and put a border around it?

Please and thanks.


----------



## santanico (Mar 18, 2010)

^Fix the first link, I got your 2nd request.


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 18, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^Fix the first link, I got your 2nd request.


Thanks man, here's the first request:


----------



## santanico (Mar 18, 2010)

It still doesn't want to work :sweat
can you upload it to tinypic or photobucket?


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 18, 2010)

Starr said:


> It still doesn't want to work :sweat
> can you upload it to tinypic or photobucket?


Weird.

, I uploaded it to tinypic, hopefully this works.


----------



## santanico (Mar 18, 2010)

turn off sig please ^^ 
and yes, it works.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 18, 2010)

this plz .......


----------



## santanico (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Man in Black (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry about the sig, I can never seem to turn it off.

And thanks for the sig man, really appreciate it.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 18, 2010)

thank you milord


----------



## Daron (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey, not sure if you guys do transparency for these but here's my request anyway; (If it's too much to ask, let me know.)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Transparency for this animation please.


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 19, 2010)

Mind cutting out this picture for me?



Just the girl and keep the image the original size.

Thanks.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 19, 2010)

Daron said:


> Hey, not sure if you guys do transparency for these but here's my request anyway; (If it's too much to ask, let me know.)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 





Give me some time with this please? 







ZigZag said:


> Mind cutting out this picture for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2010)

trans this please with itsmylife on it...


----------



## santanico (Mar 19, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> trans this please with itsmylife on it...



okay, I got you.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks starr...


----------



## Daron (Mar 19, 2010)

Tousen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pick Up_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Problem; Thanks for accepting. ;]


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2010)

could i have a HQ transparent sig of the picture in the border on the t-shirt. I just want the picture and border, you can leave the logo off. Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2010)

^Turn off your sig homie.


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

Senior size sig please


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2010)

got you, will finish other requests tonight.


----------



## santanico (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Sayaka (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks its perfect :amues

rep

ill rep u after 24 hours  damn these rules.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 22, 2010)

Daron said:


> No Problem; Thanks for accepting. ;]



Im sorry this is something I just cant seem to work in my favor. Everytime I save the image the background always re appear.


I am still going to work on the image but I figure I would let you know so you dont end up waiting for ever.


----------



## Rima (Mar 22, 2010)

Can someone make  transparent? Make it smaller and put rima on the side in pink text.


----------



## santanico (Mar 22, 2010)

^I'm on it.



No rep necessary, Rima


----------



## Daron (Mar 22, 2010)

Tousen said:


> Im sorry this is something I just cant seem to work in my favor. Everytime I save the image the background always re appear.
> 
> 
> I am still going to work on the image but I figure I would let you know so you dont end up waiting for ever.



It's fine, completely understandable. Dang thing is difficult. ;l


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 23, 2010)

um...could someone make this transparent for me?


----------



## Rima (Mar 23, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^I'm on it.
> 
> 
> 
> No rep necessary, Rima



Thanks Starr.


----------



## Rose (Mar 23, 2010)

Avatar: Sasuke's Face

Sig: Transparency with any effects on it that looks nice and a little bit of a resize into something smaller.

Please and Thank You.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 23, 2010)

plz


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> um...could someone make this transparent for me?





Rose said:


> Avatar: Sasuke's Face
> 
> Sig: Transparency with any effects on it that looks nice and a little bit of a resize into something smaller.
> 
> Please and Thank You.





makeoutparadise said:


> plz





I got you all.


----------



## Daron (Mar 23, 2010)

Alright Tousen, lol. I figured out what I needed to do to make it transparent; thanks for your help anyway.
In case you're wondering; the easiest way to do it is to place a color you want to make transparent; then do that frame-by-frame and upload all the frames into an Animation shop program and make sure the option to keep transparency is saved. Then you just resave the file and when uploaded it should appear transparent.

Previously I kept trying to erase the background, but that always failed me too. ;l


----------



## Tyranisoar (Mar 23, 2010)

Request for a sig.

*Stock:*


The part with Captain America in it.

And can you resize it to junior member signature limits and also, can you add some effects to make it look good?.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raktus (Mar 23, 2010)

*Avatar Request:*
*Image:* 
*Size:* 90x90
*Specifics:* If I could get just his head, facing right in that small 90x90 avatar format. Muchos Gracias....


----------



## Mio (Mar 23, 2010)

Back again hehe :sweat



White Background = Transparent...


----------



## santanico (Mar 24, 2010)

Tyranisoar, Raktus, and Mio, I got you all as well, will finish all very soon.


----------



## Raktus (Mar 24, 2010)

Sounds good ^_^


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 24, 2010)

This request requires both transparency and gif-ing:





Okay:

Ignore the first panel (Where Ares is saying "Maybe the ones who I just wanted to see in pain)

Start with the panel below that

Then have the gif change to the next panel then the next one then the next one

Then have it end with the picture and text of Ares in the panel with his arms crossed (Cut down for size and with the bottom cropped off)

All the images need to fit sig limits and have a thin black border. They need to be transparent to look good in a gif (Otherwise they will float in an ugly white box)

If you can't gif the images together then cut them to size, put borders on them and transparent them please and will find someone else to gif them.

Thanks

(Oh, and for an avy how about Ares from the first panel?)

Thanks


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 24, 2010)

Transparent set please~
I love you all


----------



## Danchou (Mar 25, 2010)

Transparent sig please.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yagura (Mar 25, 2010)

*Set Please:*



*Ava:* One for Sasori & One for Deidara 

*Sig:* Transparent, of course 

*Size:* Junior


Please and Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2010)

sig please...

*stock*


itsmylife on the sig  also...


----------



## Tousen (Mar 25, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> This request requires both transparency and gif-ing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it possible to you to tell me what post number you are talking about?



FirstMoon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 












Danchou said:


> Transparent sig please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_


----------



## Tousen (Mar 25, 2010)

Yagura said:


> *Set Please:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Pick Up_ 












itsmylife said:


> sig please...
> 
> *stock*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2010)

wow that was fast thanks 


umm repping


----------

